# Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Trading



## raven69david

I wanted to trade some of my duplicate cards for ones that I am missing. I would like to know if any of you have any duplicates of the following cards:



DD6 is collecting them and has gotten all the rest. Our next trip isn't until December and she's dying to complete the set before she go's back. Thanks in advance.


----------



## raven69david

This is what I have to trade: see latest post


----------



## stich1fan

Also looking to trade:
needs:
1,3,13*,16

my extras:
15,29,41,43,44,45,48x2,49,50x3,53,55x2,57,58x3,59x2

message me if you are interested.


----------



## gingerbread4life

I am looking for cards:
8, 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 17, 30

I have these cards to trade:
24, 25, 33, 34, 35, 38, 39, 40, 42, 43, 44, 48, 52, 54, 56, 57, 59, 60


----------



## raven69david

Anyone else playing this game with extra/duplicate cards they'd like to trade for?


----------



## Jedimike

raven69david said:


> I wanted to trade some of my duplicate cards for ones that I am missing. I would like to know if any of you have any duplicates of the following cards:
> 
> 4, 6, 9, 10, 12, 21
> 
> DD6 is collecting them and has gotten all the rest. Our next trip isn't until December and she's dying to complete the set before she go's back. Thanks in advance.



Hi there, I have a #4 for you, and could use your #7 in return.  Swap mailing addresses via PM?


----------



## Jedimike

stich1fan said:


> Also looking to trade:
> needs:
> 1,3,13*,16
> 
> my extras:
> 15,29,41,43,44,45,48x2,49,50x3,53,55x2,57,58x3,59x2
> 
> message me if you are interested.



I have a #1 for you, and could use #15 in return.  PM mailing addresses to trade?


----------



## Jedimike

gingerbread4life said:


> I am looking for cards:
> 8, 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 17, 18, 19, 21, 22, 27, 30, 37, 51
> 
> I have these cards to trade:
> 5, 7, 20, 24, 25, 33, 34, 35, 38, 39, 40, 42, 43, 44, 48, 52, 54, 56, 57, 59, 60



I have a #18 and #19 extra for you, and could use your #5 and #20 in trade.  PM mailing addresses?


----------



## gingerbread4life

Jedimike said:


> I have a #18 and #19 extra for you, and could use your #5 and #20 in trade.  PM mailing addresses?



Sorry I missed this. PM for you.


----------



## Aladdan

Needs:
5. Eve
10. Maurice
14. Nibs
15. Rapunzel
19. The Giant
20. Tinkerbell

Unfortunately I don't have any stars but I would trade multiples for one if necessary. Here is what I have to trade:
33. Prince Philip
41. Aurora
43. Donald
44. Dash
46. Gopher
47. Grumpy x2
48. Lumiere x5
51. Pocahontas x3
52. Pongo x7
53. Prince Naveen
54. Pumbaa
56. Rafiki x3
57. Blue Fairy x2
58. Woozles
59. Thumper
60. Tiana x2


----------



## sneakypie

Hi, this is my list. Any trades available?

WANTS:
8 King Triton *
18 The Fairy Godmother *
20 Tinker Bell *
34 Snow White

HAVE to TRADE:
1 Apprentice Mickey's *
3 Buzz Lightyear's *
9 Lythos's *
23 Aladdin's
25 Cinderella's
28 Frozone's
29 Lightning McQueen's
31 Mike's
35 The Headless Horseman's
36 the Mad Hatter's
37 The Queen of Hearts's
38 The Sugar Plum Fairies'
39 Wall-E's
41 Aurora's
42 Baloo's
43 Caballero Donald's
44 Dash's
47 Grumpy's
48 Lumiere's
50 Mr. Toad's
51 Pocahontas's
53 Prince Naveen's
54 Pumbaa's
55 Quasimodo's
57 The Blue Fairy's
58 The Woozles'
59 Thumper's
60 Tiana's


----------



## sneakypie

Continued from last message, I also have to trade:

17 Simba's *
27 Eeyore's
46 Gopher's


----------



## sneakypie

gingerbread4life said:


> I am looking for cards:
> 8, 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 17, 21, 30, 37, 51
> 
> I have these cards to trade:
> 7, 24, 25, 33, 34, 35, 38, 39, 40, 42, 43, 44, 48, 52, 54, 56, 57, 59, 60



I PM'd you to see if you will trade 34 for either 37 or 51.


----------



## gingerbread4life

sneakypie said:


> I PM'd you to see if you will trade 34 for either 37 or 51.



I'm sorry, I did not get a PM from you. I no longer need 37. I would be happy to trade for something else if you'd like.

This is my current list:

I am looking for cards:
8, 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 17, 30

I have these cards to trade:
24, 25, 33, 34, 35, 38, 39, 40, 42, 43, 44, 48, 52, 54, 56, 57, 59, 60


----------



## Jedimike

Just want to give a vote of confidence to Raven69David and Gingerbread4life.  Initiated trades with both of them late last week and have already received cards from both of them.  Trade with confidence!


----------



## BethA

We just played this and my son thought we could finish the set but the game was down almost one whole day. Will have to check to see what he has to trade. Any idea when the booster set is available to purchase?


----------



## raven69david

BethA said:


> We just played this and my son thought we could finish the set but the game was down almost one whole day. Will have to check to see what he has to trade. Any idea when the booster set is available to purchase?



All we know is that they are supposed to be coming out this month.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...card-game-coming-to-walt-disney-world-resort/

We played this for the first time in May and DD and I played it for 8 hours straight. We were hooked immediately. Unfortunately we were there a week after Kim Possible went dark and 2 weeks prior to the launch of the Agent P game.

[rant] I'm glad 61-70 will be re-released so the jokers selling them on ebay for $200+ can lose on their "rare" cards. It burns me up selling something for profit that they got for free; vultures! [/rant off]


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I returned from Disney, late Saturday night.  I asked about the game at the information desk at the World of Disney store.  They knew nothing about it.  I asked about the car fresheners and those have not arrived yet.  Maybe the Disney blog should tell their CM's about releasing items before the general public.


----------



## BethA

those who worked at the game seemed to think it was coming out the end of this month, but one also told me it was planned to become an Xbox game-so it may all be rumors. I had planned to buy the air fresheners last week. o one knew what I was talking about.


----------



## zawisza

The booster packs came out on Friday but were sold out by 10am.  No word on when they will be back out again.


----------



## BethA

Are there pictures of the new cards anywhere? Hate that you will be paying for a game board each time and cards we don t need but certainly a money maker for Disney. Now they need an xbox game to go with it


----------



## BethA

Any word on next time they will be there?


----------



## sneakypie

WANTS:
8 King Triton *
18 The Fairy Godmother *
20 Tinker Bell *

HAVE to TRADE:
1 Apprentice Mickey's *
3 Buzz Lightyear's *
9 Lythos's *
17 Simba's *
23 Aladdin's
25 Cinderella's
27 Eeyore's
28 Frozone's
29 Lightning McQueen's
31 Mike's
35 The Headless Horseman's
36 the Mad Hatter's
37 The Queen of Hearts's
38 The Sugar Plum Fairies'
39 Wall-E's
41 Aurora's
42 Baloo's
43 Caballero Donald's
44 Dash's
46 Gopher's
47 Grumpy's
48 Lumiere's
50 Mr. Toad's
51 Pocahontas's
53 Prince Naveen's
54 Pumbaa's
55 Quasimodo's
57 The Blue Fairy's
58 The Woozles'
59 Thumper's
60 Tiana's


----------



## raven69david

Anyone else have cards to trade?


----------



## ducky_love

Booster packs were sold this morning at MK. Limit 5 per guest. I'm still looking for #9... have MANY extras. Please PM me if you have an extra #9!


----------



## raven69david

raven69david said:


> I wanted to trade some of my duplicate cards for ones that I am missing. I would like to know if any of you have any duplicates of the following cards:
> 
> 6, 9, 10, 12, 21
> 
> DD6 is collecting them and has gotten all the rest. Our next trip isn't until December and she's dying to complete the set before she go's back. Thanks in advance.





raven69david said:


> This is what I have to trade:
> 
> 32, 33x4, 34x2, 36x3, 37x4, 38, 43, 45x2, 46x2, 48x5, 49, 50, 51x2, 53x2, 54, 56x2, 58, 59x5, 60x4





ducky_love said:


> Booster packs were sold this morning at MK. Limit 5 per guest. I'm still looking for #9... have MANY extras. Please PM me if you have an extra #9!



First line is what I need to complete DD7's set. Second line are the extras I have. Thanks for posting the info about the booster packs. We'll finally be able to get 61-70 to complete the entire set.


----------



## CDNCA

Just got back from WDW.  My 16yo son loved the Sorcerer game.  
Thanks to:
3 people getting a pack each day.  (Activate everyone's ticket even if they do not plan to play)
Completing the game multiple times (you get a new pack every time you finish)
Park Hoppers (popped in for a new pack even on days we were not planning on doing MK)
Many wonderful players willing to trade duplicates (watch for the card sharks and slimes... you will know who they are)

He was able to complete his set from 1-60.

He also has a #63 from a beta pack he got earlier in the year.  Was offered cash for that one.  (see previous card shark comment)

The booster packs were ...... elusive......  never got one.

My question is do the booster packs have only cards from 61-70?, a random combination from 0-70?, or do they guarantee at least 1 card from the 61-70 range?


----------



## Joanna71985

CDNCA said:


> My question is do the booster packs have only cards from 61-70?, a random combination from 0-70?, or do they guarantee at least 1 card from the 61-70 range?



The booster packs have: 1 lightning bolt (61-70), 2 stars, 2 moons, and 2 planets


----------



## mesaboy2

Alright, I'll throw my list out there:

*Wants:*
Stars - 19, 21
Lightnings - 61, 62, 65, 66, 67, 69

*Available for Trade:*
Stars - 1, 4, 6, 16, 22
Moons - tons
Planets - tons
Lightnings - 63

Will only consider one-for-one in-person trades for Lightnings.

PM me if interested, and thanks for looking.


----------



## wolf29

Would love to try and complete my son's cards. We wound up going to MK more in the evenings, after dinner, and were disappointed to find the Firehouse & Christmas Shop desks closed. 

Need: 1-5,8,9,10,11,13-16,19,22,24,27,30,35,37,49,54,57,61+.

Have:23,25,26,33,39,41,42,43,47,48,52,53,55,59,60.


----------



## raven69david

wolf29 said:


> Would love to try and complete my son's cards. We wound up going to MK more in the evenings, after dinner, and were disappointed to find the Firehouse & Christmas Shop desks closed.
> 
> Need: 1-5,8,9,10,11,13-16,19,22,24,27,30-33,35,37,48-51,54,57,61+.
> 
> Have:6,7,23,25,26,39,40,43,46,52,56,59,60.



I need #6 and can trade you any of the dup's I have for it. Thanks.


----------



## HowieHowie

Anyone have the halloween party card that was released tonight?  i'd really really appreciate someone helping me out.  chip and dale are my ultimate favorite character and i'd really love this card.  i have a bunch of doubles i'd trade but sadly no extra lightning cards.  PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## redboxcar

HowieHowie said:


> Anyone have the halloween party card that was released tonight?  i'd really really appreciate someone helping me out.  chip and dale are my ultimate favorite character and i'd really love this card.  i have a bunch of doubles i'd trade but sadly no extra lightning cards.  PLEASE PLEASE



EEEK, this card is completing for $200 on eBay!!! I hope you can get one!


----------



## fatdaddy68

I have been going to magic kingdom everyday of my trip so far we get 15 cards a day I bought the booster pack today for $13.95 even I have 2 more days to get cards plus finish the game to get an extra pack would love to do some trades after I see what I need. I was lucky enough to get 3 chip and dale cards from the halloween party it's hard to believe they are going anywhere from $35-$45 on ebay it gets you back most of the money you paid to go to the party. In the booster pack i got Merryweather there was only a few packs left and probably sold out minutes after I left.


----------



## TK-Fett

Where are the booster packs available? I was there from 13th - 22nd of this month and didn't spot them anywhere, although they could have simply been sold out.

I will have to keep an eye out on future trips.


----------



## Joanna71985

TK-Fett said:


> Where are the booster packs available? I was there from 13th - 22nd of this month and didn't spot them anywhere, although they could have simply been sold out.
> 
> I will have to keep an eye out on future trips.



When they are available, they are sold in the Emporium (the side that leads out by the Firehouse). But they aren't always available


----------



## ursijam

Hello all, been trying to complete our set as well:

We need:
1, 2, 6, 18 (Stars)
25, 30, 31 (Moons)

I can trade the following:
13, 17, 19, 22 (Stars)
23, 27, 28, 29, 33, 34, 36, 37, 38, 41, 42, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60

PM me if you are interested in making a trade. It would be awesome to get that much closer to a complete set!


----------



## fatdaddy68

I need to following if anyone could help:
3,10,18

I have the following:
14,23,24,25,26,31,32,39,41,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,56,57,58,59,60


----------



## MinnieVanMom

The chatter is that the booster packs will be on sale tomorrow.  Would anyone be going who could get us a pack or two?


----------



## BethA

MinnieVanMom said:
			
		

> The chatter is that the booster packs will be on sale tomorrow.  Would anyone be going who could get us a pack or two?



I know, I wish I knew someone to pick up a pack for my son. The prices on eBay are too much for me.


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

Hey there everyone I am looking for the following cards:

5,6,8,12,15,16,61-70 and the halloween card

I have the following available for trade:

14,19,21,23,26x3,27x4,28,34x2,35,39,40,41x3,42,43,44x2,45x2,46,48,49,50,51x3,52,53,55x2,56,57,58,59,60

PM me if you have anything to trade

Teresa


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Joanna71985 said:


> When they are available, they are sold in the Emporium (the side that leads out by the Firehouse). But they aren't always available



They sold out already and yes, ebay is not an option.  I was thinking though that by the time we get back to WDW most people will have the boosters for trade as they will be out for over a year.  They will be easy to get by trade and we will still have fun.  Trying to find the good and see the positive.


----------



## ElizabethBowman

Hi everyone. I have some traders too. 

I am looking for this last card for my daughter (who got hooked on these on our trip earlier this month!):

69  Mushus Fiery Breath 

I have for trade (just by number right now sorry):
4, 5, 7, 13, 17, 20, 22, 23, 25, 26, 28, 29, 31, 32, 33, 34, 36, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56.

I would consider trading more than one for Mushu or trade 60, 61, or 67 for Mushu.
Thanks for your time!  Liz


----------



## ElizabethBowman

ursijam said:


> Hello all, been trying to complete our set as well:
> 
> We need:
> 1, 2, 6, 18 (Stars)
> 25, 30, 31 (Moons)
> 
> I can trade the following:
> 13, 17, 19, 22 (Stars)
> 23, 27, 28, 29, 33, 34, 36, 37, 38, 41, 42, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
> 
> PM me if you are interested in making a trade. It would be awesome to get that much closer to a complete set!



Hi there. I could trade #2 to your for your #19. Let me know! Liz


----------



## ElizabethBowman

Icecoldpenguin said:


> Hey there everyone I am looking for the following cards:
> 
> 2,4,5,6,8,12,15,16,17,18,30,61-70 and the halloween card
> 
> I have the following available for trade:
> 
> 1,14,19,20,21,22,23,26x3,27x4,28,34x2,35,39,40,41x3,42,43,44x2,45x2,46,48,49,50,51x3,52,53,55x2,56,57,58,59,60
> 
> PM me if you have anything to trade
> 
> Teresa



Hi Teresa. Sorry but I don't know what "PM" means. I hope you read this!
I could trade either my 4 or 5 for your #14.  I've got others listed in this thread too. Let me know! Liz


----------



## ursijam

ElizabethBowman said:


> Hi there. I could trade #2 to your for your #19. Let me know! Liz



That works for me. I will send you a PM (Private Message) to follow up.

You can see your PM's near the top right of the page on the disboards forum site.


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

Liz I sent you a private message check up at the top under your login on the right and you should see 2 notifications of messages

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## bearloch

Hi All, Im new to this need bunch but have these to trade  19,25,32,34,41,42,43,46,48,50,52,56,58,59,60   thanks THESE are all extas thanks!!

need lots!  THESE ARE STILL NEEDED PLEASE!!!
1-5, 7,14,15,16,17,20-22,26-28,30,,33,36,37,38,,44-45,,54,,61-70

thanks!


----------



## tinkerbell20

Hi everyone!  We just got back from our trip and had so much fun with this game!  I'm also looking to trade if anyone is interested!  

Here is what I need:
1  2 3 4 5 7 10 12 13 14 15 20 21 22 24 25 26 27 35 36 37 47 54 60 61-70 (I know they are the rare ones!)

Here is what I have to trade:   

34 40 43 46 49 50 52 54 56 57 58  

Thanks!!


----------



## ElizabethBowman

Hi everyone. I have some traders too. 

I am looking for this last card for my daughter (who got hooked on these on our trip earlier this month!):

69 Mushus Fiery Breath 

I have for trade (just by number right now sorry):
4, 5, 7, 13, 17, 20, 22, 23, 25, 26, 28, 29, 31, 32, 33, 34, 36, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56.

I would consider trading more than one for Mushu or trade 60, 61, or 67 for Mushu.
Thanks for your time! Liz


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

Hey Guys I am trying to keep this updated:
My Trades
14, 19, 21, 23, 26, 27, 28,34, 35, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60

My Needs
6, 8, 61-70
willing to trade pins/vinyls and other collectibles for lightning cards

Also I have these two collectible items available to trade for lightning cards:






PM me if interested


----------



## piraterunner

Looking to complete my daughters set

I need 1,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,18,19,20,21,22,26,27,28,29,41,50,51,57,  61-70

I have to trade 3,13,16,24,30,31,36(2 of these), 37,43,45,46,47,48,56,59,60

We also went to 2 MNSSHP so I have extra Chip and Dale cards to trade


----------



## piraterunner

ElizabethBowman said:


> Hi everyone. I have some traders too.
> 
> I am looking for this last card for my daughter (who got hooked on these on our trip earlier this month!):
> 
> 69 Mushus Fiery Breath
> 
> I have for trade (just by number right now sorry):
> 4, 5, 7, 13, 17, 20, 22, 23, 25, 26, 28, 29, 31, 32, 33, 34, 36, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56.
> 
> I would consider trading more than one for Mushu or trade 60, 61, or 67 for Mushu.
> Thanks for your time! Liz



Do you have a chip n dale from MNSSHP? Would love to trade for some of your extras


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

piraterunner said:


> Looking to complete my daughters set
> 
> I need 1,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,18,19,20,21,22,26,27,28,29,41,50,51,57,  61-70
> 
> I have to trade 3,13,16,24,30,31,36(2 of these), 37,43,45,46,47,48,56,59,60
> 
> We also went to 2 MNSSHP so I have extra Chip and Dale cards to trade



I sent you a PM but I would like to trade you several cards for a few of yours and a Chip n Dale. Let me know if you are interested.

Teresa


----------



## ElizabethBowman

piraterunner said:


> Do you have a chip n dale from MNSSHP? Would love to trade for some of your extras



Sure, send me an email or post it here! Thanks Liz


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

Great Trade with Tinkerbell20 and ursijam thank you so much

Teresa


----------



## SandyPA

Hi everyone. Just found this trading card forum. Like to join in. Just came back from the world. I need alot and only have  6 extras to trade. I have 
# 4,44,32,50,57
I was at the halloween party and I did not get a card of chip & dale! bummer.

 I was wondering if anybody would like to trade these  cards for transportation cards. I have alot of extras of both sets. Just a thought.
sandy


----------



## Arynrm1

I have a few as well that I would like to trade

I have: 39,42x3,44,49,54
I need:1-3,9-11,13,15-16,20-22,28,30-31,35-37,40,45-46,55,59-70


Second group(secondkid)  
I have:26,27,34,42,44,47,51,52x3,53,54,56,58
I need:1-5,8-12,14-15,18,21-22,24,28-31,35-38,44-45,61-70


Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

SandyPA said:


> Hi everyone. Just found this trading card forum. Like to join in. Just came back from the world. I need alot and only have  6 extras to trade. I have
> # 4,44,32,50,57
> I was at the halloween party and I did not get a card of chip & dale! bummer.
> 
> I was wondering if anybody would like to trade these  cards for transportation cards. I have alot of extras of both sets. Just a thought.
> sandy



Sent you a PM a couple days ago, haven't heard back.  I would be interested in trading SotMK cards for transportation cards. I don't have any C&D cards I want to part with at this time, but I do have a fair number of others....


----------



## SandyPA

Here is my list of Cards I need to complete my set:
1,3,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,15,16,17,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,31,34,35,37,38,39,40,42,45,46,47,48,52,53,55,59,61,62,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,70. plus the new MNNSHP chip & dale card.

I have extras to trade of 4,44,32,50,57.

Everyone have a great day. Sandy


----------



## SandyPA

piraterunner said:


> Looking to complete my daughters set
> 
> I need 1,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,18,19,20,21,22,26,27,28,29,41,50,51,57,  61-70
> 
> I have to trade 3,13,16,24,30,31,36(2 of these), 37,43,45,46,47,48,56,59,60
> 
> We also went to 2 MNSSHP so I have extra Chip and Dale cards to trade



If you still have cards to trade I am willing to trade 4,50,57 for a chip & dale card,1,6. send me a pm if this is at all possible. thanks, sandy


----------



## jworthy

Leaving wdw now....had a great time with sotmk game and got all but #21. Bought 1 game pack and got #62, but traded for #63 instead..we have lots of duplicates pm me if you want to trade


----------



## autismmom1

If anyone is going to an early MVMCP and would like to trade one of those cards for a MNSSHP, please let me know!  I would love to put it in my son's stocking...we fell in love with the game during this October trip...wish we could get them all!  Thanks!


----------



## jworthy

we have 3 chipndale halloween cards and willing to trade 1 for a christmas one...let me know


----------



## BethA

piraterunner said:
			
		

> Looking to complete my daughters set
> 
> I need 1,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,18,19,20,21,22,26,27,28,29,41,50,51,57,  61-70
> 
> I have to trade 3,13,16,24,30,31,36(2 of these), 37,43,45,46,47,48,56,59,60
> 
> We also went to 2 MNSSHP so I have extra Chip and Dale cards to trade



Do you still have any chip and Dale to trade?


----------



## FozzieFan

I need  4, 16, 19

I have  26, 31, 38, 41, 45, 48, 50, 51, 53, 59, 60 

Of course boosters were sold out every day of my trip last week and then in stock within hours of me flying home. FYI, merchandise won't ship them.

Edited to reflect trades


----------



## jworthy

they had boosters for sale everyday we were there.  I only bought 1 though, mainly to play at home with the boys.  I probably should have bought as many as I could.


----------



## jworthy

extras I have:
10,11,16,17,22,23(3),24(2),29(2),30(4),32(3),33(2),35,36(4),37(4)38(4),41,42,43(2),44,45(2),46(5),47(2),48(5),51(2),52(2),53(3),54,55,56(3),57(3),58(3),59(3),60(3)

I need:21


----------



## MarknTara

We just got back on Saturday (10/27, sad to have had to leave and on top of that we return to NJ to brace for this storm..) and my Wife and I absolutely loved this game.  I can barely ever get her to play games period but she loved this just as much as I did.
We finished missing just one card, #9.  I did get 3 booster packs and ended up with two Ariel's and a Mushu.  Looking forward to going back down there to get #9 and the rest  unless someone close to us wants to trade


----------



## dudleydog

Looking to trade a Halloween chip n dae or an Xmas party card. PM to arrange a trade.


----------



## Mikikael

I am in need of only cards 62 63 65 67 and 70 to complete my set. I have 3x 69 1x 61 and 1x 66 to trade. I also have almost all 1-60 to throw in for free. 

As of this post I just left mk and boosters were in stock at 504 est nov 2


----------



## Dziactor

Looking for a Mushu if anyone has. Haves bunch of lightning cards to trade.


----------



## Dziactor

Mikikael said:
			
		

> I am in need of only cards 62 63 65 67 and 70 to complete my set. I have 3x 69 1x 61 and 1x 66 to trade. I also have almost all 1-60 to throw in for free.
> 
> As of this post I just left mk and boosters were in stock at 504 est nov 2



If 69 is Mushu then ill trade. Flying back home today. Ill let you know what doubles we have when I get home.


----------



## Mikikael

Dziactor said:


> If 69 is Mushu then ill trade. Flying back home today. Ill let you know what doubles we have when I get home.



69 is mushu. I need jasmine, merryweather and dumbo now. I am not home until nov 9th so can't mail anything out until then


----------



## DisneyWitch

We just came back and are HOOKED on this game. We did buy booster sets, but they only allowed 5 per person (so we got a total of 10...since we only found out about the booster packs on our last day there). 

Please PM me for trading! 

NEED:   6, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 26, 27, 36, 46, 57, 63, 65, 66, 67

DUPLICATES TO TRADE: 2, 4, 5, 9, 10, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 56, 58, 59, 60, 61, 68, 69.


----------



## SandyPA

Hello, I have cards to trade too: This is my updated list s of 11/10/12.
I have 9,23,28,29,39,41,42,44,46,47,48,50,51,54,58,59. 

My needs are: 1,6,8,10,11,12,15,17,19,20,21,27,31,35,38,55,61,62,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,70. 
and the chip & dale card.

everyone have a great week. Sandy


----------



## Godolphin

I also just got back from Disney and am trying to complete my set.

I need star cards 4, 7 and 18
Planet card 60
Lightning bolt cards 64 and 68
And the Chip and Dale Halloween card

I have for trade star cards 1, 9x2, 12, 15x2, 16
Moon cards 24, 26, 30x2, 31, 32, 33, 36x2, 39, 40
Planet cards 41x2, 42x3, 43, 51, 52, 55x3, 56
Lightning bolt cards 61, 62, 63, 65, 66, 67, and 70.

I will swap lightning bolt for lightning bolt or Chip and Dale.
And star for star and the planet card i need for planet or moon cards.

Please pm me if interested, thanks.


----------



## Mikikael

Godolphin said:


> I also just got back from Disney and am trying to complete my set.
> 
> I need star cards 4, 7 and 18
> Planet card 60
> Lightning bolt cards 64 and 68
> And the Chip and Dale Halloween card
> 
> I have for trade star cards 1, 9x2, 12, 15x2, 16
> Moon cards 24, 26, 30x2, 31, 32, 33, 36x2, 39, 40
> Planet cards 41x2, 42x3, 43, 51, 52, 55x3, 56
> Lightning bolt cards 61, 62, 63, 65, 66, 67, and 70.
> 
> I will swap lightning bolt for lightning bolt or Chip and Dale.
> And star for star and the planet card i need for planet or moon cards.
> 
> Please pm me if interested, thanks.



I have me incredible #68 for trade. I need dumbo jasmine and merryweather. I would prefer jasmine. I can also give you Ariel Madame odie and mushu in. 4 for 3 deal if you wanted to help me complete myset. Thanks. For your help


----------



## Godolphin

Mikikael said:


> I have me incredible #68 for trade. I need dumbo jasmine and merryweather. I would prefer jasmine. I can also give you Ariel Madame odie and mushu in. 4 for 3 deal if you wanted to help me complete myset. Thanks. For your help



Thanks but I think I am covered now on cards 64 and 68 via pm's.


----------



## Mikikael

Godolphin said:


> Thanks but I think I am covered now on cards 64 and 68 via pm's.


If one doesn't work out let me know in pm and I can still trade


----------



## like2workout

i am new to these cards and somehow don't see any #'s on them, but i have extras of baloo, wall-e, and mickey's magic beans if anyone wants to trade for them.  i'm really looking for the headless horseman, but if anyone needs any of these 3 just let me know and i'll trade for almost any other cards as i only have about 6 total.


----------



## wolf29

like2workout said:


> i am new to these cards and somehow don't see any #'s on them, but i have extras of baloo, wall-e, and mickey's magic beans if anyone wants to trade for them.  i'm really looking for the headless horseman, but if anyone needs any of these 3 just let me know and i'll trade for almost any other cards as i only have about 6 total.


We need mickey's magic beans and have about 10 extras to trades. PM me with your needs and we can trade.


----------



## Dziactor

Have 2 Halloween Party cards, looking to trade for 2 Christmas Party cards. Pm me if interested.


----------



## jcof616

About to go back to Disney World on Nov 28-Dec 2 and would like to finish my set. I need #61 Ariel and #67 Merryweather and have #65 Jasmine and #70 Pooh to trade. Would also be willing to trade some stars for either of the two cards I need. I have the following stars extra. 3,5,7(2),8,10,11,14(crease in corner),21,22.


----------



## eeyoremommy

I have a Halloween party card that I am willing to trade for the Christmas party card on behalf of DS 8.


----------



## SandyPA

I want to let everyone know I have completed 3 great trades between Wolf29, FozzieFan, and Mesaboy2. Thank you all. Looking forward to more trading in the future. Sandy


----------



## Storkel

I also have a NNSHP Halloween card I would like to trade for a VMCP holiday card.  PM me if you are interested.  Thanks.


----------



## Dziactor

I also need 61, 63, 64, 69, & 70. I have 3x 62 and 2x 68. PM me if your looking to trade.


----------



## Godolphin

Just wanted to let other members know that I completed a very good trade with mesaboy2.

Thanks.


----------



## mesaboy2

SandyPA said:
			
		

> I want to let everyone know I have completed 3 great trades between Wolf29, FozzieFan, and Mesaboy2. Thank you all. Looking forward to more trading in the future. Sandy





			
				Godolphin said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let other members know that I completed a very good trade with mesaboy2.
> 
> Thanks.



I can attest that *SandyPA* and *Godolphin* are great traders who no one should have any reservations trading with--highly recommend.  Thanks to both of you!


----------



## SandyPA

Nice trade between Arynrm1 and I. Thank you. Sandy


----------



## SandyPA

Hi Everyone,
I wanted to update my cards this morning. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.
I have to trade: 23,41,42,44,46,48,50,51,52,53,54,56,58,59.

My needs are: 1,6,8,11,15,20,21,61-70. 

I also have a MNNSHP card I would love to trade for a MVMCP card.

Thanks to all that have traded with me. Sandy


----------



## smarcles

I have extras of 28, 30, 42, 43, 44, 50 (2), 51, 57, 58, 59

Looking for: 2, 5, 8, 11-19, 21-23, 27, 34, 36, 37, 62, 63, 65-70

anyone want to trade?

thanks!!


----------



## eeyoremommy

I have a quick question.  I have never done a trade before, but I will be trading soon on behalf of my DS 8.  Do I send the card I am trading first?  Do I wait until I receive the card before I send my card out?  I am trading my MNSSHP card for a MVMCP card.  The trader isn't going until the middle of Dec.  I wanted to make sure I completed the trade properly.  TIA


----------



## wolf29

eeyoremommy said:


> I have a quick question.  I have never done a trade before, but I will be trading soon on behalf of my DS 8.  Do I send the card I am trading first?  Do I wait until I receive the card before I send my card out?  I am trading my MNSSHP card for a MVMCP card.  The trader isn't going until the middle of Dec.  I wanted to make sure I completed the trade properly.  TIA



My opinion is that both parties mail at same time. In my younger days I used to trade quite a bit of sports memorabilia and this was always the norm.


----------



## tinkerbell20

Great trade with SandyPA!  Thanks!!


----------



## Dziactor

Anyone have an extra Mushu? Have an extra Dumbo to trade for it.


----------



## Godolphin

Great trade with Dziactor


----------



## Ame4

I'm interested in trading for my DS7.  We need 9, 10, 33, 34, 39, and 43.  Have lots of doubles to trade.


----------



## tinkerbell20

Ame4 said:


> I'm interested in trading for my DS7.  We need 9, 10, 33, 34, 39, and 43.  Have lots of doubles to trade.



Hi!  I have 34 & 43 to possible trade you.  I pm'd you.


----------



## SandyPA

Thank you cbarnes17 for a great trade.  Sandy


----------



## Mercenary

New list.


----------



## brattosa

Just returned from a week at the World and have the following:

Dupes to trade: 16, 23, 25, 34, 35, 36, 38, 41, 42, 43, 45, 46, 48, 51, 55, 56, 57, 58

Needed:  3, 8, 9, 10, 11, 21, 22, 27, 30, 47, 49, 61-70

PM me if interested in trading


----------



## Ame4

tinkerbell20 said:
			
		

> Hi!  I have 34 & 43 to possible trade you.  I pm'd you.



Sorry I can't pm yet.  I don't have the cards you needed though.


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Hello all,

I am looking for the following cards: 

Star: 5, 7
Moon: 29 (2) 
Lightning Bolt: 64, 66, 67, 69

I have the following to trade: 

Star: 1, 3, 4, 6, 8, 9, 15, 16, 18, 21, 22
Moon: 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 31, 32, 33, 36, 37, 38, 40
Planet: 41, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
Lightning Bolt: 63, 65, 70

Please email if interested in trading. Please note that I will only trade Lightning Bolt for Lightning Bolt. 

Thanks,

Dis-n-Pix


----------



## raven69david

Just got back and need the following to complete three other sets: 7, 8, 15, 18. 

Have the rest, through 60, available for trade. Can trade multiple cards for 1 lightning card. Thanks.


----------



## Ame4

We are looking for card 10 Maurice if anyone can help out! Thanks!


----------



## cbarnes17

Ame4 said:


> We are looking for card 10 Maurice if anyone can help out! Thanks!



Ame4, I have 10 I am willing to trade.  Do you have 7 or 11 to trade?

Also, do you still need 43?  My needs are 7, 11, 17, 18, 19, 32, and 49.


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

I need the following:

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 11, 18, 19, 33, 35, (61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 68, 69)

I have the following:

 12, 25, 29, 30, 31, 41, 43, 44, 46, 47, 50, 51, 53, 54, 55, 56


PM if you would like to make a trade. THANKS!!!


----------



## SandyPA

mommyofthreeboys said:


> I need the following:
> 
> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 11, 18, 19, 26, 33, 34, 35, 36, 58, (61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 68, 69)
> 
> I have the following:
> 
> 10, 12, 17, 25, 29, 30, 31, 41, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51, 53, 54, 55, 56
> 
> 
> PM if you would like to make a trade. THANKS!!!



 I just sent you a pm. hope to hear from you soon in trading cards. sandy


----------



## cbarnes17

mommyofthreeboys said:


> I need the following:
> 
> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 11, 18, 19, 26, 33, 34, 35, 36, 58, (61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 68, 69)
> 
> I have the following:
> 
> 10, 12, 17, 25, 29, 30, 31, 41, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51, 53, 54, 55, 56
> 
> 
> PM if you would like to make a trade. THANKS!!!



Hello, I also sent you a PM.  Let me know if you'd like to trade.


----------



## SandyPA

Hi Everyone,
I  updated my cards today.
I have to trade: 23,41,42,44,46,48,50,51,52,53,54,56,58,59.

My needs are: 1,2,3,4,5,6,8,10,11,15,16,18,20,21,22,27,32,38,49,61-70.

I also have a MNNSHP card I would love to trade for a MVMCP card.

Thanks to all that have traded with me. Sandy
__________________


----------



## Cadyrose

SandyPA said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> I  updated my cards today.
> I have to trade: 23,41,42,43,44,46,48,50,51,52,53,54,56,58,59.
> 
> My needs are: 1,2,3,4,5,6,8,10,11,15,16,18,20,21,22,27,32,38,45,49,61-70.
> 
> I also have a MNNSHP card I would love to trade for a MVMCP card.
> 
> Thanks to all that have traded with me. Sandy
> __________________



Sending PM for party card trade


----------



## cseca

_updated on page 9_


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Great trades with both raven69david and Ame4. Thank you!


----------



## mesaboy2

cseca said:
			
		

> Hello I have some cards to trade and need some to complete
> 
> Need: 9
> Have: 1,2,3,6,11,21,22 (have other uncommon and common cards to trade as well)
> 
> Need: 61, 63, 66, 69
> Have: 62, 67
> 
> Need: MNSSHP 1/P
> Have: MVMCP card 2/P
> 
> Thanks!



PM sent.


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Hello everyone,

My needs are: 2, 5, 7, 10, 11, 12, 19, 20, 29, 35, 43

I have to trade: 4, 22, 24, 25, 26, 28, 31, 32, 36, 37, 40, 41, 42, 44, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 58, 59, 60.


I also would like to trade: 63, 65, 70
For: 64, 66, 67, 69

Thanks!


----------



## SandyPA

Dis-n-Pix said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My needs are: 5, 7, 11, 19, 29, 35, 43
> 
> I have to trade: 4, 9, 15, 21, 22, 24, 25, 26, 28, 31, 32, 36, 37, 38, 40, 41, 42, 44, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 58, 59, 60.
> 
> 
> I also would like to trade: 63, 65, 70
> For: 64, 66, 67, 69
> 
> Thanks![/QUO
> I will send you a pm soon.


----------



## cristen72

I have a Halloween party card that I would love to trade for a Christmas party card.

Thanks!


----------



## airtime247

cristen72 said:


> I have a Halloween party card that I would love to trade for a Christmas party card.
> 
> Thanks!



I have an extra Christmas party card and would love to trade for a Halloween party card.  I will PM you.

-steve


----------



## airtime247

--deleting as I will be posting an updated list soon--


----------



## jkcd513

I need:    2, 6, 10, 11, 14, 15, 16, 20, 21, 25, 30, 61-70

I have to trade:
12, 22, 32 (x3), 33 (x3), 34 (x3), 37, 38 (x2), 39 (x2), 41, 44, 45, 46 (x2), 47, 48 (x2), 50, 53, 54 (x3), 56, 57, 58, 59

PM me if you want to trade.


----------



## cseca

Hi anybody up for lightning cards trade?

Need: 61, 66, 69
Have: 62, 64, 67

Need: MNSSHP 1/P
Have: MVMCP card 2/P

Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

cseca said:
			
		

> Hi anybody up for lightning cards trade?
> 
> Need: 61, 66, 69
> Have: 62, 64, 67
> 
> Need: MNSSHP 1/P
> Have: MVMCP card 2/P
> 
> Thanks!



I am!  Oh, wait....


----------



## cseca

mesaboy2 said:


> I am!  Oh, wait....



LOL!!!
You up for more trade?


----------



## mousefan

cseca said:


> Hi anybody up for lightning cards trade?
> 
> Need: 61, 66, 69
> Have: 62, 64, 67
> 
> Need: MNSSHP 1/P
> Have: MVMCP card 2/P
> 
> Thanks!



 hi 

Just got back from the park, have an extra lightning card 61  need 67 if you have not already traded it .


ALSO have duplicates if anyone interested in trading 

of 

stars 4-14
moon -23-24-26-27-28-30-31-32-36-38-39-40
planet -41-42-46-47-48-49-50-52-53-54-55-56-57--59-  
MVMCP card

 I need 
stars 1-5-9-16-17-18-22
moon -25-33-34-35-37-
planet 43-44-45-51-
 MNSSHP

PM IF interested in making a trade 

would like to trade stars for stars, moons for moons , planets for planets 

thanks


----------



## cseca

mousefan said:


> hi
> 
> Just got back from the park, have an extra lightning card 61  need 67 if you have not already traded it .
> 
> 
> ALSO have duplicates if anyone interested in trading
> 
> of
> 
> 3-4-6-8-10-11-12-13-14--15-20-21-23-24-26-27-28-30-31-32-36-38-39-40-41-42-46-47-48-49-50-52-53-54-55-56-57--59-  MVMCP card
> 
> I need
> 1-2-5-7-9-16-17-18-22-25-29-33-34-35-37-43-44-45-51-58- MNSSHP
> 
> PM IF interested in making a trade
> 
> thanks



I would love to... PM sent!


----------



## airtime247

Hi,

I am looking for 3, 5, 11, 12, and 17.

I have 8, 16 (x2), 20 (x2), and 22 to offer.

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## Mercenary

Completed a good trade with Godolphin!  Thanks!


----------



## SandyPA

completed a great with mommyof3boys. Thank you. sandy


----------



## Mercenary

Ok Looking for the following.

The MNSSHP card (P/1) and Lightning Bolt cards -(62,63,66,67,68)  and the following star card 6.

I have the following to trade: 1,3,4,9,11,12,16,19,21,24,26,27,29,30,31,32,33,34,37,38,40,41,45,46,47,48,49,52,53,54,55,56,59,60,64,65, P/2 MVMCP


----------



## SandyPA

Hello everyone. Been alot of trading and I wanted to update my list:

my needs: 6,11,20,61-70, Set one.
               2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,22,24,27,28,32,33,34,36,39,60,61-70, Set 2

My Trades: 30,31,35,41,42,46,47,48,50,51,53,54,56,57,58,59 
My friend just returned from WDW with all these cards for me to trade.

Pm me if you are interested in trading. Sandy


----------



## mousefan

SandyPA said:


> Hello everyone. Been alot of trading and I wanted to update my list:
> 
> 
> 
> would like to trade a MNSSHP card for a MVMCP card if I can.
> 
> Pm me if you are interested in trading. Sandy



just sent you pm


----------



## cseca

SandyPA said:


> Hello everyone. Been alot of trading and I wanted to update my list:
> 
> my needs: 1,6,8,11,20,21,61-70, Set one.
> 1,2,3,4,5,6,10,11,16,18,21,22,27,32,49,61-70, Set 2
> 
> My Trades: 23,41,42,44,46,48,50,51,52,53,54,56,59 and a MNSSHP card
> 
> would like to trade a MNSSHP card for a MVMCP card if I can.
> 
> Pm me if you are interested in trading. Sandy



Will send pm


----------



## cseca

Anybody have #69 Mushu? I have #62 dumbo to trade...


----------



## Ame4

mousefan said:
			
		

> hi
> 
> Just got back from the park, have an extra lightning card 61  need 67 if you have not already traded it .
> 
> ALSO have duplicates if anyone interested in trading
> 
> of
> 
> stars 4-14
> moon -23-24-26-27-28-30-31-32-36-38-39-40
> planet -41-42-46-47-48-49-50-52-53-54-55-56-57--59-
> MVMCP card
> 
> I need
> stars 1-5-9-16-17-18-22
> moon -25-33-34-35-37-
> planet 43-44-45-51-
> MNSSHP
> 
> PM IF interested in making a trade
> 
> would like to trade stars for stars, moons for moons , planets for planets
> 
> thanks



Just sent you a PM


----------



## cseca

Thanks mesaboy for the trade!


----------



## mesaboy2

cseca said:
			
		

> Thanks mesaboy for the trade!



Well, let's not thank me just yet.  

Merry Christmas!


----------



## cseca

Good trade Dis-n-pix!!!
Thanks!


----------



## cseca

mesaboy2 said:


> Well, let's not thank me just yet.
> 
> Merry Christmas!



Well it's not your fault that USPS sometimes eat packages... 
Hope yours get there soon.
I keep looking at the DC # and it's still showing stuck. 
I am crossing my fingers that only I get the short end of the stick. Not both of us.


----------



## Maleficent53

UPDATED LIST ON PAGE 12----


I have sent out multiple PM to recent posters re possible trades - hoping for great trades!

This is my current list (subject to change of course!) 

Have extra - 11-13-14-19-24-26-27-31-35-38-39-41-42-43-46-48-50-52-54-55-57-58

need -4-7-8-9-10-12-16-17-18-20-25-36-45-56-and 61 thru 70

Send PM if you are interested in any of these


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Maleficent53 said:


> I have sent out multiple PM to recent posters re possible trades - hoping for great trades!
> 
> This is my current list (subject to change of course!)
> 
> Have extra - 11-13-14-19-24-26-27-31-35-38-39-41-42-43-46-48-50-52-54-55-57-58
> 
> need -4-7-8-9-10-12-16-17-18-20-25-36-45-56-and 61 thru 70
> 
> Send PM if you are interested in any of these



PM sent for possible trades.

Thanks!


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Deleted - updated list posted on page 11.


----------



## UConnFan

Well, Disney sucked me in with this one!

I need: 
2, 4, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 31, 34, 35, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 48, 49, 54, 56, 57, 59, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69 

I have to trade:
41 (I have two of these to trade), 55 

I also have an extra MVMCP card I would love to trade for a MNSSHP card


----------



## cseca

SandyPa and Mousefan... Thank you for the trades!


----------



## mousefan

cseca  thank you for the quick trade ....Merry Christmas


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

cseca and mommyofthreeboys - Thank you for trades!


----------



## Anthonymgm1999

Hi, 

I am trading:

#14, 15, 3x 25, 5x 27, 2x 28, 29, 40, 6x 41, 7x 42, 8x 43, 2x 44, 2x 49, 3x 50, 4x 51, 5x 52, 6x 53, 5x 54, 56, 2x 57, 3x 59, 2x 60

I want:

#4, 18, 61-70, and Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party card

Thanks! PM me if you would like to come up with a trade!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## mesaboy2

Thanks for a good trade, *Cadyrose*.

And special thanks to *cseca *for our trade.  We'll overcome the USPS and get it straightened out yet.

Highly recommend them both.  

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## SandyPA

Hello everyone,
I wanted to thank everyone for all the great trades. My list is getting longer so here is a thank you to all whom has traded with me.
FrozzieFan
Arynrm1
Tinkerbell20
Cbarnes17
Mommyofthreeboys
Cseca
wolf29
Meseboy2
Dis-n-pix
mousefan
raven69david
Hope I didn't forget anybody.
Everyone have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. 
Sandy


----------



## SandyPA

Hello everyone. Been alot of trading and I wanted to update my list:

my needs: 11,20,61-70, Set one.
               2,3,4,5,6,7,8,11,13,14,15,16,18,20,34,61-70, Set 2

My Trades: 24,26,31,35,41,42,46,47,48,50,51,53,54,56,57,58,59,60 

I will trade multiples for one 61-70 card.

My friend just returned from WDW with all these cards for me to trade.So I am gonna try to complete a second set.

Pm me if you are interested in trading. Sandy


----------



## raven69david

My daughter received 2 SOTMK packs for Christmas. She received #61 and #69 in the set and she is ssssooooooo happy!!!


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

SandyPA

Received the cards yesterday - Many thanks for trading! 

Happy Holidays to All!


----------



## cseca

raven69david said:


> My daughter received 2 SOTMK packs for Christmas. She received #61 and #69 in the set and she is ssssooooooo happy!!!



Awesome!!!!
I'm still searching for 69 to no avail 

But I shall keep on searching... still got awhile until our next trip hehee... I have time...


----------



## mousefan

SandyPA said:


> Hello everyone,
> I wanted to thank everyone for all the great trades. My list is getting longer so here is a thank you to all whom has traded with me.
> FrozzieFan
> Arynrm1
> Tinkerbell20
> Cbarnes17
> Mommyofthreeboys
> Cseca
> wolf29
> Meseboy2
> Dis-n-pix
> *mousefan*
> raven69david
> Hope I didn't forget anybody.
> Everyone have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.
> Sandy



*Sandy*
Glad the MVMCP  party card arrived safe and sound , the postman is dragging this out waiting for the MNSSHP party card from you


*Airtime:* I  finally see there is some movement on post office reporting on the confirmation delivery on your cards I sent to you 

*AMANDAC*: thanks for the trade cards arrived on the 24th

 Sandy and Airtime will let you both know when your cards arrive here  

guess the holiday has these deliveries boggled down

Hope everyone had a Very Merry Christmas


----------



## tinkerbell20

Hi everyone.here is my updated list to trade, PM me if interested in trading!
Thanks!

Needs: 2, 4,7,10,11,12,13,14,15,21,22,26,27,37,54,60

Trades: 34,40,43,46,50,56,57,58

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## airtime247

Thank you Maleficent53, Cbarnes17, and Mousefan.  I received your cards today!  I hope you receive mine shortly.

I guess it's time to update my list:

Stars
I need 3, 5, 12, and 17
I have an extra 8, 16, 20, and 22 available for trade

Planets
I need 60
I have an extra 41, 43, 45-52, and 54-59 available for trade

-steve


----------



## cbarnes17

Thanks to SandyPA, airtime247, and mommyofthreeboys for your trades.  Thanks to you I only have one more I need to complete my 1-60 set.

Does anyone have 18 to trade?  I have three stars I can trade for it.  6, 13, or 14.

Please let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## mousefan

*SandyPA* MNSSHP party card   arrived today TYVM for trade


----------



## mousefan

airtime247: cards arrived today in mail , tyvm for trade


----------



## SandyPA

Anybody want to trade Transportation cards for scorerer cards. or Transportation cards for transportation cards? I have extra of both sets of transportation cards and looking for some I am missing. I do have   a post on the collector board here but not to much traffic. So I thought since this group collects these scorerer card you may also collect the transportation cards. Worth a shot in asking. Have a great weekend. Sandy


----------



## mesaboy2

SandyPA said:
			
		

> Anybody want to trade Transportation cards for scorerer cards. or Transportation cards for transportation cards? I have extra of both sets of transportation cards and looking for some I am missing. I do have   a post on the collector board here but not to much traffic. So I thought since this group collects these scorerer card you may also collect the transportation cards. Worth a shot in asking. Have a great weekend. Sandy



I traded transportation cards with someone recently--was that you?  If not, I might be up for a trade.  I'd be interested in transportation cards for my Sorcerers cards.  PM me.  

Or maybe I misread your post and have your wants backwards.


----------



## SandyPA

mesaboy2 said:


> I traded transportation cards with someone recently--was that you?  If not, I might be up for a trade.  I'd be interested in transportation cards for my Sorcerers cards.  PM me.
> 
> Or maybe I misread your post and have your wants backwards.



It was me you traded with. I will pm you


----------



## SandyPA

tinkerbell20 said:


> Hi everyone….here is my updated list to trade, PM me if interested in trading!
> Thanks!
> 
> Needs: 2, 4,7,10,11,12,13,14,15,21,22,26,27,37,54,60
> 
> Trades: 34,40,43,46,50,56,57,58
> 
> Thanks everyone!!



Just pm you! Sandy


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Hello everyone - newly updated trade list,

My needs are: 2, 5, 7, 11, 20, 30, 64, 66, 68, 69, 1/P MNSSHP

I have to trade: 1, 9, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 31, 32, 33, 36, 37, 38, 40, 41, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 58, 59, 60, 63, 65, 70 

I am willing to trade multiple cards or a ligthning bolt card for 1/P MNSSHP.

I would like to trade lightning bolt for lightning bolt.

Additionally from now till Jan 1, 2013, anyone that trades three or more cards I need will receive the game board version of SoMK that is included in the booster packages. I have four variants of the game board to offer (Cruella DeVil, Dr. Faciler, Jafar, or Maleficent). 

Thanks!


----------



## SandyPA

Thank you Amanda C for the trade. received your cards today. Sandy


----------



## Mercenary

Completed a trade with Dis-n-Pix.  Thanks!


----------



## Mercenary

I need to update my trade list but wanted to post a separate note that I am still looking for a Halloween party card.  I have a Christmas party card to trade if interested...  -Thanks!


----------



## Maleficent53

After several successful trades - thanks to AmandaC, Dis-N-Pix, Airtime247 - I have a new list....

I can trade my multiples of -- 24 26 42 43 50 55 57 58

I have most of one set and working on set 2 --- need 
1 2 3 4 5 7 8 9 10 11 12 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 25 28 29 30 32 33 34 36 37 40 45 47 49 51 53 56 59

If what I have will help you out, send me a PM.  Thanks!


----------



## DDuck4Life

Just starting to trade some of the cards I have extras of
Have: 22, 25, 33, 36, 38, 42, 43, 44, 49, 53, 56, 57

Want: 1, 3, 6, 7, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 18, 20, 24, 35, 37, 47, 48, 50, 55

Thanks!


----------



## SandyPA

DDuck4Life said:


> Just starting to trade some of the cards I have extras of
> Have: 5, 22, 25, 27, 33, 36, 38, 39, 42, 43, 44, 45, 49, 53, 56, 57, 60
> 
> Want: 1, 3, 6, 7, 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 18, 20, 23, 24, 30, 31, 35, 37, 47, 48, 50, 54, 55
> 
> Thanks!



 Just sent you a pm for possible trade. sandy


----------



## tinkerbell20

DDuck4Life said:


> Just starting to trade some of the cards I have extras of
> Have: 5, 22, 25, 27, 33, 36, 38, 39, 42, 43, 44, 45, 49, 53, 56, 57, 60
> 
> Want: 1, 3, 6, 7, 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 18, 20, 23, 24, 30, 31, 35, 37, 47, 48, 50, 54, 55
> 
> Thanks!



I pm'd you about a trade too!


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Great trades with: Mercenary and Maleficent53 -Thanks!

Here is my updated trading list:

Have: 22, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 31, 32, 36, 37, 40, 41, 42, 44, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 56, 58, 59, 60, 70

Wants:

Set one: 2, 5, 7, 11, 20, 30, MNSSHP
Set two: 4, 6, 8, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, 18, 30

I am willing to trade multiple cards or card 70 (lightning bolt) for MNSSHP card.

Thanks!


----------



## tinkerbell20

Updated my list:

Needs: 1, 2, 4,7,10,11,13,14,15,22,54,59

Trades: 40,43,46,50,56,57,58

I also need a Christmas party card I was supposed to have one on it's way to me and it was supposed to be here for christmas as a surprise for his stocking but it's been 3 weeks now and I don't think it's coming at all.  I tried to follow up but all my messages haven't been replied to.   So now, all I have to trade for that is my mama odie #66. Its our only lightning bolt but I am willing to trade it if it will get christmas party card for my son.  He really wants this card.  I also have some game boards to possible trade for it.  If anyone has any extras and you are interested in trading, please pm me and let me know.

thanks!


----------



## disney4rfamily

tinkerbell20 said:


> Updated my list:
> 
> Needs: 1, 2, 4,7,10,11,13,14,15,22,54,59
> 
> Trades: 40,43,46,50,56,57,58
> 
> I also need a Christmas party card I was supposed to have one on it's way to me and it was supposed to be here for christmas as a surprise for his stocking but it's been 3 weeks now and I don't think it's coming at all.  I tried to follow up but all my messages haven't been replied to.   So now, all I have to trade for that is my mama odie #66. Its our only lightning bolt but I am willing to trade it if it will get christmas party card for my son.  He really wants this card.  I also have some game boards to possible trade for it.  If anyone has any extras and you are interested in trading, please pm me and let me know.
> 
> thanks!




Just sent you a PM.


----------



## disney4rfamily

Dis-n-Pix said:


> Great trades with: Mercenary and Maleficent53 -Thanks!
> 
> Here is my updated trading list:
> 
> Have: 1, 9, 21, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 31, 32, 36, 37, 40, 41, 42, 44, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 56, 58, 59, 60, 70
> 
> Wants:
> 
> Set one: 2, 5, 7, 11, 20, 30, MNSSHP
> Set two: 4, 6, 8, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, 29, 35, 39, 43, 48, 55, 57
> 
> I am willing to trade multiple cards or card 70 (lightning bolt) for MNSSHP card.
> 
> Thanks!




Just sent you a PM about some possible trades.


----------



## kdk1188

Here's what we need:

kid 1 - 2, 5, 8, 10, 30, 34, 61-70
kid 2 - 1, 2, 10, 12, 15, 24, 34, 61-70
kid 3 - 1, 3, 4, 5, 11, 13, 14, 19, 23, 61-65, 67-70

Here's what I have to trade:
7, 16, 21, 25, 27, 28, 29, 31, 33, 35, 36, 37, 38, 38, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60 (I have multiple copies of many of these).
Thanks!!


----------



## SandyPA

Hello everyone. Been alot of trading and I wanted to update my list:

my needs: 11, 61-70, Set one.
2,7,11,15,18,20,34, 61-70, Set 2

My Trades: 19,24,26,27,28,29,31,35,41,42,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59 ,60

I will trade multiples for one 61-70 card.

Pm me if you are interested in trading. Sandy


----------



## SandyPA

kdk1188 said:


> Here's what we need:
> 
> kid 1 - 2, 5, 8, 10, 30, 34, 61-70
> kid 2 - 1, 2, 10, 12, 15, 24, 34, 61-70
> kid 3 - 1, 3, 4, 5, 11, 13, 14, 19, 23, 61-65, 67-70
> 
> Here's what I have to trade:
> 7, 16, 21, 25, 27, 28, 29, 31, 33, 35, 36, 37, 38, 38, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60 (I have multiple copies of many of these).
> Thanks!!



Sent you a PM for a possible trade. Sandy


----------



## Disney Commando

SandyPA said:


> Anybody want to trade Transportation cards for scorerer cards. or Transportation cards for transportation cards? I have extra of both sets of transportation cards and looking for some I am missing. I do have   a post on the collector board here but not to much traffic. So I thought since this group collects these scorerer card you may also collect the transportation cards. Worth a shot in asking. Have a great weekend. Sandy



I would be interested in this


----------



## disney4rfamily

Disney Commando said:


> I would be interested in this



Just sent you a PM.


----------



## SandyPA

Disney Commando said:


> I would be interested in this



 Just sent you a pm also. sandy


----------



## disney4rfamily

I am working on completing my second set of 1-60.

I still need: 7, 8, 11, 13, 18, 20

I have to trade: 10, 16, 23, 24, 26, 27, 29, 33, 34, 37-51, 53-60.

I also need cards 61, 62, 63, 64, 67, 68, 70 and would be willing to trade multiple cards for one lightening card.

Please PM me if you are interested in trading.


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Great trades with: airtime247 and SandyPA-Thanks!

Updated trade list on page 15

Thanks!


----------



## Mercenary

edit...  page 15


----------



## Mercenary

Amazing trade with figment_jii, goes above and beyond...  No one should hesitate to trade with figment_jii!  -thanks again


----------



## airtime247

Great trades with cristen72 and Dis-n-Pix!  Thanks to both of you!

I still need 3, 12, and 17.

I have extras of Stars 16, 20, 21, and 22 available for trade as well as 23-27, 30, 32-35, 38-43, 45-52, 54-60.

-steve


----------



## figment_jii

Mercenary said:


> Amazing trade with figment_jii, goes above and beyond...  No one should hesitate to trade with figment_jii!  -thanks again



Thanks!  Great trade with Mercenary!


----------



## Disney Commando

Great Trade with SandyPA Thanks


----------



## cristen72

Thanks for the trade Airtime247!


----------



## SandyPA

Disney Commando said:


> Great Trade with SandyPA Thanks


Thanks to you for a great trade too.


----------



## tinkerbell20

Great trades with Dis-nPix & Disney4rfamily!


----------



## arcurioa

Hello all,

I am new here, but trying to complete 2 sets for my girls( well one with 1-70 and P1/P2 and the other 1-60 anyway)

Set 1 needs: 9,10,17,61,62, 65, 66, 69,70, P1, P2

Set 2 needs: 3,8,9,10,11,13,15,16,17,23,36,37,52,59

Willing to trade: 4,6,12,18,21,22,24,25,26, 27,28,29,30,31,35,39,40,41,43,44,45,47,48,49,50 51,53,54,55,56,57,60,


----------



## arcurioa

dup


----------



## arcurioa

arcurioa said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I am new here, but trying to complete 2 sets for my girls( well one with 1-70 and P1/P2 and the other 1-60 anyway)
> 
> Set 1 needs: 9,10,17,61,62, 65, 66, 69,70, P1, P2
> 
> Set 2 needs: 3,8,9,10,11,13,15,16,17,23,36,37,52,59
> 
> Willing to trade: 4,6,12,18,21,22,24,25,26, 27,28,29,30,31,35,39,40,41,43,44,45,47,48,49,50 51,53,54,55,56,57,60,



I also have a 67 Lightning Bolt to trade


----------



## disney4rfamily

Thanks for the great trades Dis-n-Pix and tinkerbell20.  Thanks also to SandyPA for the transportation card trade!


----------



## Disney Commando

Looking for a MNSSHP Card 
Have a MVMCP to trade


----------



## disney4rfamily

arcurioa said:


> I also have a 67 Lightning Bolt to trade



Just sent you a PM.


----------



## Mickey527

I am collecting them for my grandson.  We will be at MK from Feb 19th to the 26th and I am sure we will be at the MK every other day to do the game.  he loves it.  and on those off days we will be at epcot doing the Phineas & Ferb thing.  lol
  We need: 2, 22, 61,62,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,70,  MNSSHP and MVMCP.

 We have :5,6,7,9,23,25,29,32,33,36,37,39,40,43,44,47,48,50,52,54,55,56,57,58,59,60,

I would be willing to trade multiples for the MNSSHP and MVMCP.


----------



## tinkerbell20

Mickey527 said:


> I am collecting them for my grandson.  We will be at MK from Feb 19th to the 26th and I am sure we will be at the MK every other day to do the game.  he loves it.  and on those off days we will be at epcot doing the Phineas & Ferb thing.  lol
> We need: 2, 22, 61,62,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,70,  MNSSHP and MVMCP.
> 
> We have :5,6,7,9,23,25,29,32,33,36,37,39,40,43,44,47,48,50,52,54,55,56,57,58,59,60,
> 
> I would be willing to trade multiples for the MNSSHP and MVMCP.



I just pm'd you!


----------



## alayne

My DS needs the last four cards - 67, 68, 69 and 70. If you have these cards and would like to talk please send me a PM. Thanks!!


----------



## Mercenary

alayne said:


> My DS needs the last four cards - 67, 68, 69 and 70. If you have these cards and would like to talk please send me a PM. Thanks!!



I have 69 and 70...


----------



## Mercenary

arcurioa said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new here, but trying to complete 2 sets for my girls( well one with 1-70 and P1/P2 and the other 1-60 anyway)
> 
> Set 1 needs: 9,10,17,61,62, 65, 66, 69,70, P1, P2
> 
> Set 2 needs: 3,8,9,10,11,13,15,16,17,23,36,37,52,59
> 
> Willing to trade: 4,6,12,18,21,22,24,25,26, 27,28,29,30,31,35,39,40,41,43,44,45,47,48,49,50 51,53,54,55,56,57,60,



Sent you a PM...


----------



## tinkerbell20

Updated my list.  Here is what we still need:

For my son's set: 2-4-7-11-12-13-14-15-22
For my set: 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16-21-22-23-25-29-35-36-37-38-41-59

To trade:  I have a Jafar board game and 20,30,40,43,45,46,49,50,53,54,57,58

pm me if you are interested in trading


----------



## disney4rfamily

tinkerbell20 said:


> Updated my list.  Here is what we still need:
> 
> For my son's set: 2-4-7-11-12-13-14-15-22
> For my set: 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16-21-22-23-25-29-35-36-37-38-41-59
> 
> To trade:  I have a Jafar board game and 20,30,40,43,45,46,49,50,53,54,57,58
> 
> pm me if you are interested in trading



Just sent you a PM.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Just wondering if anyone has seen the booster packs in the parks? 
And if you have are they still hard to find? 

I'm planning to buy some for my DD on our next trip...
But I keep hearing they are hard to find.. I hate to pay ebay prices, for something I can just buy when I get there..


----------



## torontominnie

my son's set is almost complete after some inperson trades earlier this month. however, he still needs: 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 67, 68, 69, 70 and both the christmas and halloween party cards. 

to trade we have: 1, 2, 4, 9, 10, 20-31, 33-36, 38-60. (mulitples in many cases). 

please let me know if you might be willing to trade. thanks!


----------



## Maleficent53

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Just wondering if anyone has seen the booster packs in the parks?
> And if you have are they still hard to find?
> 
> I'm planning to buy some for my DD on our next trip...
> But I keep hearing they are hard to find.. I hate to pay ebay prices, for something I can just buy when I get there..



I was also wondering if there is a limit to the number of booster packs they will sell to a guest.  Could one person buy every one on the shelf?  Also, how much are they in the park?


----------



## airtime247

We were in MK the first week of December and the booster packs were still hard to find.  They only kept them at one register in the Emporium.  I believe it was the register nearest the fire station.  They were completely out the first day I checked but the CM suggested I check back each day I'm there as they sell out quickly but frequently get more in.

I came back two days later and they had some.  As for the quantity limit, I don't know.  She just asked me how many I wanted.  I just wanted one as I was more interested in getting a game board and rules for home play than the extra cards.

IIRC, they were about $16-17.

-steve


----------



## tinkerbell20

there was a limit of 5 booster packs per person, but Im not sure if that changed or not.


----------



## raven69david

Need 7, 8 and 15. Have many dup's to trade. LMK which you need from me for any of the ones I need. Thanks.


----------



## disEAR

Found all the cards we were looking for thank you everyone for the trade offers. 

Best of luck to you allow completing your sets.


----------



## alayne

Only need 2 more - 67 and 68! Message me if you have one of these and we cant work something out. 

THANKS!!


----------



## Chokky

Hello,

I am doing two sets (one for each child).
I need the following please:

Set 1 Missing:
62, 63, 65, 66, 67, 70, MNSSHP.

Set 2 Missing:
20, 61-70, MNSSHP.

I have the following to trade:
25, 35, 40, 44, 45, 47, 48, 56, 57, 58, 59.

I also have two MVMCP cards to trade but would prefer to trade those for two Halloween Party Cards.

Thanks,
Chokky

I have pm'd a couple of people offering some trades of like ranked cards.
And started some trades....Thank you!


----------



## Chokky

disEAR said:


> Hi everyone, my DW and I recently started SOTMK and are eager to complete our first full deck!
> 
> 
> Cards available for trade are : 01 , 02, 11, 21, 22, 26, 27, 30, 35, 36, 41, 43, 44, 45, 46, 52, 54, 55, 58
> 
> Cards we still need are : 03, 04, 05, 06, 08, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 29, 33, 34, 39, 42, 47, 48, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 68, 70, MNSSHP and MVMCP
> 
> We're still new at this, but any help would be greatly appreciated to complete our deck.



Sent you a pm regarding a trade!


----------



## Mercenary

edit


----------



## kdk1188

Close to finishing sets for my three kids...well 1-60 anyway.
We need:
4, 5(two of these), 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 19, 24, 30, 34 (2 of these)

We have extras of:
21, 25, 27, 28, 31, 33, 35, 36, 37, 38, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 40, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60


----------



## tinkerbell20

I'm looking for a Halloween Party card.  If anyone has an extra, pm to work something out.  

Thanks!!


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Updated list posted on next page.


----------



## jeanigor

For trade I have:
46, 47, 47, 49, 50, & 56

I am looking for:
1-4, 6, 8-10, 15-18, 21-24, 26, 29, 39, 40, 55, 61-70

Thanks!


----------



## Mercenary

Looking to trade

Cards needed: Lightning Bolt cards -(any), Halloween party card, and the following star card # 6.

I have the following to trade: 3,4,9,11,16,21,24,26,27,29,30,31,32,33,34, 37,38,40,41,45,46,47,48,49,52,53,54,55,56,59,60, P/2 MVMCP card.

*I will trade multiple cards for Lightning cards or Halloween party card! *


----------



## Chokky

Dis-n-Pix said:


> Just returned from Disney World, and have a new trade list:
> 
> Need: 3, 6, 7, 10, 11, 15, 18, 23, 61, 62, 68, MNSSHP, MVMCP
> 
> Have: 1, 4, 9, 12, 13, 16, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 31, 32, 33, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 63, 64, 67, 70
> 
> Thanks!



Pm'd you for a possible trade!
Thanks,
Chokky


----------



## SandyPA

I have finally completed my 2 sets of 1-60 cards. Now to find the rare cards from 61-70.



 I do have extra cards to  Trade: 19,26,27,28,29,32,41,42,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,
59 ,60

I will trade multiples for one 61-70 card.

Pm me if you are interested in trading. Sandy


----------



## like2workout

hey folks,

i have extras to trade of 35, 38, 45, 50, 53, 57, & 58.  

i will trade for 1, 2, 4, 5, 10, 12, 14, 15, 20, 22, 25, 32, 34, 61-70.  

please let me know if anyone is interested in trading.  thx,  mark


----------



## wolf29

Thanks to a number of friends we're getting closer to completing our set (At least 1-60). Our updated list is:

Need: 1,2,3,5,8,9,10,11,13,14,15,19,22.

Have to trade: 27,32,39,41,42,43,46,47,49,50,53,55,56,60.

PM if you're interested in trading, Thanks!


----------



## LCoulter

I am interested in most of the lightening cards (I have #63 and 70) and the Halloween card, Christmas card and cast member card which I am willing to trade multiple cards for.

The cards I have to trade are:
4, 16, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 39, 40, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 59, 60

PM me if you are interested in a trade.


----------



## SandyPA

disEAR said:


> Hi everyone, my DW and I recently started SOTMK and are eager to complete our first full deck!
> 
> 
> Cards available for trade are : 01 , 02, 11, 21, 22, 26, 27, 30, 35, 36, 41, 43, 44, 45, 46, 52, 54, 55, 58
> 
> Cards we still need are : 03, 04, 05, 06, 08, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 29, 33, 34, 39, 42, 47, 48, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 68, 70, MNSSHP and MVMCP
> 
> We're still new at this, but any help would be greatly appreciated to complete our deck.



 Sent you a pm on 1/28/13 for a possible trade. sandy


----------



## Mercenary

I am still looking!  really need #62 and star card #6...



Mercenary said:


> Looking to trade
> 
> Cards needed: Lightning Bolt cards -(any), Halloween party card, and the following star card # 6.
> 
> I have the following to trade: 3,4,9,11,16,21,24,26,27,29,30,31,32,33,34, 37,38,40,41,45,46,47,48,49,52,53,54,55,56,59,60, P/2 MVMCP card.
> 
> *I will trade multiple cards for Lightning cards or Halloween party card! *


----------



## Tropical Wilds

I'm just trying to round out the basic set...  Anybody who can help, please PM me!  I'm thiiiiis close!

I need:

8, 33

I have to trade:

18, 22, 23, 24, 29, 30, 34, 35, 37, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 48, 49, 50, 54, 58, 59, 60

UPDATED.


----------



## SandyPA

Tropical Wilds said:


> I'm just trying to round out the basic set...  Anybody who can help, please PM me!  I'm thiiiiis close!
> 
> I need:
> 
> 8, 10, 11, 14, 20, 21, 26, 33, 45, 51, 52, 56.
> 
> I have to trade:
> 
> 1, 2, 7, 9, 17, 18, 22, 23, 24, 29, 30, 32, 34, 35, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 48, 49, 50, 54, 58, 59, 60


 Just sent you a pm for a possible trade. sandy


----------



## Tropical Wilds

I've updated my list...  

I also forgot, I do have a Halloween card, for anybody who may or may not be interested.


----------



## raven69david

Great trade with Chokky. 

Still need 7, 8 and 15. LMK if you'd like to trade for one of these.


----------



## kdk1188

I am close to finishing basic sets for my three kids...they still need:
4, 5 (need 2), 10, 11, 13, 14, 19

We have to trade:
21, 25, 27, 28, 29, 31, 33, 36, 37, 38, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60

THANKS!


----------



## raven69david

kdk1188 said:


> I am close to finishing basic sets for my three kids...they still need:
> 4, 5 (need 2), 10, 11, 13, 14, 19
> 
> We have to trade:
> 21, 25, 27, 28, 29, 31, 33, 36, 37, 38, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
> 
> THANKS!



I have 14.  I'll trade for your 21.


----------



## SandyPA

I want to thank everyone here on this forum who have helped me  complete my 2 sets of cards.


still looking for 61-70 cards.


Cards I have to trade: 19,27,32,41,42,45,46,48,50,51,53,55,56 ,58,59 ,60
 also interested in trading multiple cards for 61-70 cards.

If interested in trading PM me. Sandy


----------



## tinkerbell20

Hi everyone,

All I need is 11,13,14 (from the free packs not boosters) and a Halloween Party card to complete my set. 

I have to trade 1-35-43-45-46-49-50-53-54-57-58-59 and I have a Jafar board game & tokens to possibly trade for any of the above cards.  PM me if you are interested!! Thanks!!


----------



## Malef1cent

piraterunner said:


> Looking to complete my daughters set
> 
> I need 1,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,18,19,20,21,22,26,27,28,29,41,50,51,57,  61-70
> 
> I have to trade 3,13,16,24,30,31,36(2 of these), 37,43,45,46,47,48,56,59,60
> 
> We also went to 2 MNSSHP so I have extra Chip and Dale cards to trade



We go to Disney almost everyday. I never figured out how to play the game, so I am just collecting them.
Can trade whatever you want for one or two of the Chip and Dale MNSSHP.
Halloween is our wedding anniversary, but we were out of town this year and missed out on the card!
If you haven't traded for what you need, please get n touch with me.
Thank you


----------



## nherbert

I am trying to complete two sets of 1-60 and one set of 61-70.
I need cards 1, 31 to complete set two.
I also need cards *62, 64, 66, 67

I have the following cards for trade (or give away)
Common (planet)
41, 42(3), 43(6), 44(4) 45(3), 46(6), 47(5), 48(4), 49(3), 50(4), 51(6), 52(6), 53(7), 54(3), 55(3), 57(3), 58(3), 59(5), 60(8)

Uncommon (moon)
23(6), 24(4), 25(3), 26(6), 28(2), 29(2), 30, 32(4), 33(2), 34(5), 35, 36(2),37, 38, 39, 40(3)

Rare (star)
2(3), 3(3), 4(3), 5(4), 8, 9, 10(2), 12(2), 13

Super rare available to trade ONLY for any of the 60+ cards I need above: 68, 69, 70(4)

I also have one Xmas 2012 card will trade for a Halloween 2012 card

Once I have the cards I need I will happily give away my excess cards to kids.

Why do I have so many cards? We are a family with APs and we just spent two months in Florida and went to MK weekly, getting three packs of cards each visit. We also bought some of the special packs with the super rare cards but stopped when one day I bought 4 packs and they all had the same super rare card (which I already had) and I realised this was a crazy waste of money. 

Note: we live in Australia and so postage may cost you little bit more.

Please pm me if you want to trade.

Nicole


----------



## LCoulter

nherbert said:


> I am trying to complete two sets of 1-60 and one set of 61-70.
> I need cards 1, 31 to complete set two.
> I also need cards *62, 64, 66, 67
> 
> I have the following cards for trade (or give away)
> Common (planet)
> 41, 42(3), 43(6), 44(4) 45(3), 46(6), 47(5), 48(4), 49(3), 50(4), 51(6), 52(6), 53(7), 54(3), 55(3), 57(3), 58(3), 59(5), 60(8)
> 
> Uncommon (moon)
> 23(6), 24(4), 25(3), 26(6), 28(2), 29(2), 30, 32(4), 33(2), 34(5), 35, 36(2),37, 38, 39, 40(3)
> 
> Rare (star)
> 2(3), 3(3), 4(3), 5(4), 8, 9, 10(2), 12(2), 13
> 
> Super rare available to trade ONLY for any of the 60+ cards I need above: 68, 69, 70(4)
> 
> I also have one Xmas 2012 card will trade for a Halloween 2012 card
> 
> Once I have the cards I need I will happily give away my excess cards to kids.
> 
> Why do I have so many cards? We are a family with APs and we just spent two months in Florida and went to MK weekly, getting three packs of cards each visit. We also bought some of the special packs with the super rare cards but stopped when one day I bought 4 packs and they all had the same super rare card (which I already had) and I realised this was a crazy waste of money.
> 
> Note: we live in Australia and so postage may cost you little bit more.
> 
> Please pm me if you want to trade.
> 
> Nicole



Just PM'd you for a possible trade.


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Update list on page 18


----------



## SandyPA

between  Tropical Wilds and I. Thank you for the trade.
sandy


----------



## lilStitch

Hello, I was wondering if anyone has the cast member card, and if so, what would you be willing to trade for it? I am desperately trying to find one! Thanks


----------



## airtime247

Great trade here with Tropical Wilds too.  Thanks!

I still need 3 & 12 and have 16, 21, and 22 in Stars to trade.

I also have nearly all Moons and Planets available.

-steve


----------



## nherbert

Hi,
   I still need 62, 66 and the Halloween card. 
Also still have lots to give away if anyone interested.

Nicole



nherbert said:


> I am trying to complete two sets of 1-60 and one set of 61-70.
> I need cards 1, 31 to complete set two.
> I also need cards *62, 64, 66, 67
> 
> I have the following cards for trade (or give away)
> Common (planet)
> 41, 42(3), 43(6), 44(4) 45(3), 46(6), 47(5), 48(4), 49(3), 50(4), 51(6), 52(6), 53(7), 54(3), 55(3), 57(3), 58(3), 59(5), 60(8)
> 
> Uncommon (moon)
> 23(6), 24(4), 25(3), 26(6), 28(2), 29(2), 30, 32(4), 33(2), 34(5), 35, 36(2),37, 38, 39, 40(3)
> 
> Rare (star)
> 2(3), 3(3), 4(3), 5(4), 8, 9, 10(2), 12(2), 13
> 
> Super rare available to trade ONLY for any of the 60+ cards I need above: 68, 69, 70(4)
> 
> I also have one Xmas 2012 card will trade for a Halloween 2012 card
> 
> Once I have the cards I need I will happily give away my excess cards to kids.
> 
> Why do I have so many cards? We are a family with APs and we just spent two months in Florida and went to MK weekly, getting three packs of cards each visit. We also bought some of the special packs with the super rare cards but stopped when one day I bought 4 packs and they all had the same super rare card (which I already had) and I realised this was a crazy waste of money.
> 
> Note: we live in Australia and so postage may cost you little bit more.
> 
> Please pm me if you want to trade.
> 
> Nicole


----------



## Chokky

Slow to post but I had easy and successful trades with both:

Raven69David
Dis-n-Pix

Thank you both!
Chokky


----------



## MerlinsApprentice

EDITED 2/25/2013

I just successfully completed 1-70! 

NEED: Haloween and Christmas party cards - 1 of each.

EXTRA BOLTS: I have multiples of Mr. Incredible (#68) if anyone is interested

I also have some standard duplicates still left...

OTHER EXTRAS TO TRADE: 5, 12, 13, 24, 26, 28, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 39, 42, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 51, 55, 56, 57, 58

I also have extras of these game boards - Facilier, Malificent, and Cruella.


Looking forward to hearing from you all and helping out!


----------



## Mercenary

Still looking to trade

Cards needed: Lightning Bolt cards -(any, desperately need 62), Halloween party card, and the following star card # 6.

I have the following to trade: 3,4,9,11,16,21,24,26,27,29,30,31,32,33,34, 37,38,40,41,45,46,47,48,49,52,53,54,55,56,59,60, P/2 MVMCP card.

I will trade multiple cards for Lightning cards or Halloween party card


----------



## HippieChickadee

I have 1-60 but I can't for the life of me get 61-70


----------



## Joanna71985

lilStitch said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone has the cast member card, and if so, what would you be willing to trade for it? I am desperately trying to find one! Thanks



Heh, good luck with that! Your best bet is really Ebay (and even that may be unlikely, as CMs can get into huge trouble for selling it).



HippieChickadee said:


> I have 1-60 but I can't for the life of me get 61-70



As of now, there are only a few options for getting 61-70: getting the booster packs in the MK, knowing someone who can buy the booster packs for you, or buying the cards off Ebay


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Hello All,

I wanted to let everyone know of the great trades I have had with:

tinkerbell20, disney4rfamily, chokky, and nherbert from Australia.

Many thanks to all !!!!


----------



## sailormajinmoon

Looking to trade, don't know when I'll be in MK next but I can trade by mail.

Need:
08 (star)
10 (star)
12 (star)
62 (bolt)
63 (bolt)
64 (bolt)

Have:
04 (star) x1
05 (star) x2
09 (star) x1
15 (star) x1
17 (star) x3
18 (star) x1
20 (star) x2
25 (crescent) x1
27 (crescent) x3
28 (crescent) x1
29 (crescent) x2
30 (crescent) x1
32 (crescent) x3
34 (crescent) x7
35 (crescent) x1
36 (crescent) x1
37 (crescent) x2
38 (crescent) x3
39 (crescent) x1
40 (crescent) x1
41 (planet) x4
43 (planet) x2
44 (planet) x3
45 (planet) x2
46 (planet) x3
47 (planet) x2
48 (planet) x2
49 (planet) x3
50 (planet) x1
51 (planet) x3
52 (planet) x2
54 (planet) x2
55 (planet) x1
56 (planet) x4
57 (planet) x5
58 (planet) x1
59 (planet) x3
60 (planet) x1
The Christmas Party Card x1


----------



## lilStitch

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> Heh, good luck with that! Your best bet is really Ebay (and even that may be unlikely, as CMs can get into huge trouble for selling it).



It can't hurt to try asking on here for trades, as paying asking price of 999.99 on eBay is a bit silly to me. I am aware that it's a request near impossible to achieve, but if I don't ask I'll never know if it was possible. But thanks for the luck, I know I'll need it


----------



## MerlinsApprentice

Just wanted to say I had a successful exchange with Dis-N-Pix. A total class act!


----------



## UConnFan

Howdy! 

I've had some wonderful trades with Dis-n-Pix & amandaC, so I don't have many left to trade (right now).

I have to trade: 41 (x2) and 55

I need: 2, 4, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 31, 34, 35, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 48, 49, 54, 56, 57, 59.

I also have an extra MVMCP card that I would like to trade for a MNSSHP card.


----------



## tinkerbell20

I only need #11 & #14 to complete our set.    Does anyone have these (from the free set - not boosters) to trade??  

I have stars to trade (from boosters) 1-3-6-9-13-26-29-53-50

I also have a Jafar board game to trade if anyone is interested. 

Thanksa!


----------



## LCoulter

Thank you for the trades nherbert and Dis-n-Pix.


----------



## like2workout

thx for great trades with jeanigor, sandypa, & bearloch!  and a super big thx to nhbert for helping my collection grow!

i'm now looking for 1, 10, 14, 15, 17, 20, & 22.

i have to trade 32, 35, 38, 50, 53, 57, & 58.  let me know if anyone is interested in trading - thx!


----------



## texhanddoc

Guys, I am looking for a 1 to 1 trade for one of my Halloween Party cards for the Xmas Party card.

Also looking for 4 and 6.  Have a few star cards that i can trade.


----------



## mezickm

I am looking to trade a Halloween 2012 for a Christmas 2012.
Thanks.
   Matt


----------



## Chokky

texhanddoc said:


> Guys, I am looking for a 1 to 1 trade for one of my Halloween Party cards for the Xmas Party card.
> 
> Also looking for 4 and 6.  Have a few star cards that i can trade.



Sent you a PM!


----------



## Chokky

mezickm said:


> I am looking to trade a Halloween 2012 for a Christmas 2012.
> Thanks.
> Matt



Sent you a PM!


----------



## Chokky

airtime247 said:


> Great trade here with Tropical Wilds too.  Thanks!
> 
> I still need 3 & 12 and have 16, 21, and 22 in Stars to trade.
> 
> I also have nearly all Moons and Planets available.
> 
> -steve




Sent you a PM!


----------



## Chokky

Tropical Wilds said:


> I'm just trying to round out the basic set...  Anybody who can help, please PM me!  I'm thiiiiis close!
> 
> I need:
> 
> 8, 33
> 
> I have to trade:
> 
> 18, 22, 23, 24, 29, 30, 34, 35, 37, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 48, 49, 50, 54, 58, 59, 60
> 
> UPDATED.



Sent you a PM!


----------



## Chokky

I have had success finishing the basic sets for my two kids.

I have managed to get them both completed basic sets from 1-60.
Still have most of the 60's series cards to get and one more Halloween card but I am happy I got their basic sets done.

I did such a good job my sister has sent me all her doubles to finish her two now. Her first set is close but lots missing in her second set.

Still Need:
Set 1: 22
Set 2: 2, 5, 6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 22

Both need Halloween Party cards but she has two Christmas Party cards to trade.

Have to Trade:
Uncommon: 23, 25, 27, 28, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36
Common: 44, 45, 47, 48, 49, 52, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60

So let me know if anyone wants to do some trading.
I have PM'd people above with trade offers so did not include in my list card #'s I was offering to them for trade.

Thanks,
Chokky


----------



## Mercenary

texhanddoc said:


> Guys, I am looking for a 1 to 1 trade for one of my Halloween Party cards for the Xmas Party card.
> 
> Also looking for 4 and 6.  Have a few star cards that i can trade.


I have a Christmas party card.  Lmk


----------



## Mercenary

Mercenary said:


> Cards needed: Lightning Bolt cards -(any, desperately need 62), Halloween party card, and the following star card # 6.
> 
> I have the following to trade: 3,4,9,11,16,21,24,26,27,29,30,31,32,33,34, 37,38,40,41,45,46,47,48,49,52,53,54,55,56,59,60, P/2 MVMCP card.
> 
> I will trade multiple cards for Lightning cards or Halloween party card


Still looking.


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Hello all,

Still looking for the following star cards: 3, 6, 7, 11, 14, 15, 18

Have to trade: 13, 16, 20, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 32, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 44, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 59

I am willing to trade multiple moon and planet cards for the star cards needed.

Thanks!


----------



## Chokky

Dis-n-Pix said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Still looking for the following star cards: 3, 6, 7, 11, 14, 15, 18
> 
> Have to trade: 13, 16, 20, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 32, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 44, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 59
> 
> I am willing to trade multiple moon and planet cards for the star cards needed.
> 
> Thanks!



Sent you a PM!


----------



## mudfish

Hello,

My son is looking to get as many of the missing cards he can to complete a set... We had our first visit a couple weeks ago and we are missing a few cards...

He needs:
1-10,14,15,16,19,22,23,26,28,32,35,37,61-70


To trade:
18,20,24,30,31,40,44,45,46,48,50,54,56,59,60

He's not looking for any of the special cards, he is just collecting them for fun...

Thanks...

EDIT: fixed numbering


----------



## Chokky

mudfish said:


> Hello,
> 
> My son is looking to get as many of the missing cards he can to complete a set... We had our first visit a couple weeks ago and we are missing a few cards...
> 
> He needs:
> 1-10,14,15,16,19,22,23,26,28,32,35,37,47,55,58,61-70
> 
> 
> To trade:
> 17,19,21,23,30,31,40,44,45,46,48,54,56,59,60
> 
> He's not looking for any of the special cards, he is just collecting them for fun...
> 
> Thanks...



Hi Mudfish,
Your list says needs 23 and have 23 so can you do a correction there please.
I have PM'd you about a possible trade on another card.
Thanks,
Chokky


Thanks for updating...I sent you a PM but you need at least 10 posts to use the PM function I think.
I have three cards I can trade with you for three of yours.


----------



## mudfish

Chokky said:


> Hi Mudfish,
> Your list says needs 23 and have 23 so can you do a correction there please.
> I have PM'd you about a possible trade on another card.
> Thanks,
> Chokky
> 
> 
> Thanks for updating...I sent you a PM but you need at least 10 posts to use the PM function I think.
> I have three cards I can trade with you for three of yours.



Fixed... thanks... I'll get to 10 soon...


----------



## Chokky

mudfish said:


> Fixed... thanks... I'll get to 10 soon...




Very good!
Chokky


----------



## Santa

I am fairly new to the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom game. We were at WDW in November & first heard about it. While the 8 of us were there we got a new pack of cards on seperate days plus one when we finished a level (or something like that). I have all cards 1-60 & 68 but would like to get one complete set. 

I would like to trade for 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 69 or 70 card & the Halloween & Christmas cards.

I have 1, 13, 15, 17, 19, 20, 21, 24, 33, 38, 39, 45, 47, 51 & 55 to trade. We would have had more but we threw some of the duplicates out while we were there. We didn't know it was a hit! 

Four of us are heading back the first week of April & plan to spend 2 days at MK so I will have more cards to trade after then.

Is there a difference between the free cards at the firehouse & the packs for sale at the emporium? $15 with tax seems kind of high for 7 cards when you can get 5 for free.


----------



## mesaboy2

Santa said:
			
		

> I am fairly new to the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom game. We were at WDW in November & first heard about it. While the 8 of us were there we got a new pack of cards on seperate days plus one when we finished a level (or something like that). I have all cards 1-60 & 68 but would like to get one complete set.
> 
> I would like to trade for 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 69 or 70 card & the Halloween & Christmas cards.
> 
> I have 1, 13, 15, 17, 19, 20, 21, 24, 33, 38, 39, 45, 47, 51 & 55 to trade. We would have had more but we threw some of the duplicates out while we were there. We didn't know it was a hit!
> 
> Four of us are heading back the first week of April & plan to spend 2 days at MK so I will have more cards to trade after then.
> 
> Is there a difference between the free cards at the firehouse & the packs for sale at the emporium? $15 with tax seems kind of high for 7 cards when you can get 5 for free.



I wish you luck with those trades.  The cards you want all cost money in some form, whether it be purchasing the packs (61-70) or attending the party (party cards).  Conversely, the ones you offer are essentially free (with park admission).  That is basically the difference you're asking about.


----------



## Santa

mesaboy2 said:


> I wish you luck with those trades.  The cards you want all cost money in some form, whether it be purchasing the packs (61-70) or attending the party (party cards).  Conversely, the ones you offer are essentially free (with park admission).  That is basically the difference you're asking about.



If I understand you correctly, I should buy 9 packs at the Emporium then sell the leftovers on ebay so that I can recoup some of my investment & buy the cards I need if I didn't get them in the purchased packs.


----------



## mesaboy2

Santa said:
			
		

> If I understand you correctly, I should buy 9 packs at the Emporium then sell the leftovers on ebay so that I can recoup some of my investment & buy the cards I need if I didn't get them in the purchased packs.



Ultimately I bought ten packs over time at WDW to get ten of these super-rare lightning cards (61-70), then traded with others here to complete my set.  Expensive, I know, but darn it I wanted to complete my set.  I stayed away from eBay for these.


----------



## Chokky

Thank you to texhanddoc for a great card trade - arrived in the mail today!

Chokky


----------



## Chokky

mezickm said:


> I am looking to trade a Halloween 2012 for a Christmas 2012.
> Thanks.
> Matt




Hi Matt,
I sent you a PM back when you posted this but just realized you only have three posts so cant reply.
If you are still interested in trading let me know.
Get your post count up to 10 and you can reply to PM's.
Thanks,
Chokky


----------



## SandyPA

Updating my list
I have finally completed my 2 sets of 1-60 cards with the wonderful help of others on this forum. 
Now to find the rare cards from 61-70.



I do have extra cards to Trade: 19,26,27,28,29,32,41,42,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53 ,54,55,56,57,58,
59 ,60

I will trade multiples for one 61-70 card.

Pm me if you are interested in trading. Sandy


----------



## Mercenary

mezickm said:


> I am looking to trade a Halloween 2012 for a Christmas 2012.
> Thanks.
> Matt



 Have party cards I can trade.  Looking for Halloween card.  Lmk


----------



## airtime247

Great trade with Chokky. Thanks!


----------



## texhanddoc

Chokky,

Thanks for the trade.  We are back in town and got your Xmas party card!  My son was very excited.  


Ok, we have completed one set.  I am now working on a second set.

I NEED: 1,4,5,6,8,9,13,14,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,29,34,35,36,50

I CAN TRADE: 2,3,12,23,24,25,26,27,28,31,32,37,38,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,48,49,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60

Please PM me for possible trades!


----------



## Chokky

texhanddoc said:


> Chokky,
> 
> Thanks for the trade.  We are back in town and got your Xmas party card!  My son was very excited.
> 
> 
> Ok, we have completed one set.  I am now working on a second set.
> 
> I NEED: 1,4,5,6,8,9,13,14,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,29,34,35,36,50
> 
> I CAN TRADE: 2,3,12,23,24,25,26,27,28,31,32,37,38,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,48,49,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60
> 
> Please PM me for possible trades!



Glad to hear it arrived safely.
My son was thrilled to receive the Halloween card too.

I sent you another PM as I can help you with a couple from my sister's set.
Thanks,
Chokky


----------



## Chokky

Great trade with airtime247!
Card arrived fast and safe.

Thanks,
Chokky


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

After checking out ebay i figured there had to be others that wanted to just trade.  I found ya'll and am very excited.

We were in WDW early Jan and unfortunately on our last day we found this game.  So bummed about that.
We spent our last day in the Magic Kingdom playing this.  7 hrs to complete one circuit.  But it was awesome.  And met some great people along the way.

6 expansion packs later and some freebies from those great people and we did pretty well almost getting 1-60.

I'm looking for 9, 10, 12, 17, 21 & 22

We have to trade 13, 25, 28, 32, 34, 35, 36, 40, 43x2, 46, 50, 52, 55, 57, & 58.

Anyone interested?


----------



## figment_jii

Hi All - I am trying to complete two basic sets of cards and have a few gaps that I'm hoping to trade for.

Set 1 Needs: 14, 15, and 20

Set 2 Needs: 1, 5, 9, 14, 15, 16, 20, 21, 22, 23, and 60

These are the cards I have to trade:
2, 3, 6, 10, 11, 12, 13, 17, 26 through 59

Thanks!


----------



## Chokky

figment_jii said:


> Hi All - I am trying to complete two basic sets of cards and have a few gaps that I'm hoping to trade for.
> 
> Set 1 Needs: 14, 15, and 20
> 
> Set 2 Needs: 1, 5, 9, 14, 15, 16, 20, 21, 22, 23, and 60
> 
> These are the cards I have to trade:
> 2, 3, 6, 10, 11, 12, 13, 17, 26 through 59
> 
> Thanks!



Sent you a PM on a possible trade!
Thanks,
Chokky


----------



## regdent

I am very new to sorcerers of the mk and didn't even know Disney did this until i came to this great forum.

How do you display a complete set? is there a book or anything to put them in?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Chokky

I just have mine in a cheap Pokeman card binder.
I think I got it for $5 at ToysRus.

Disney sells one but it was sold out when we were there.
People have made some and sell them on eBay.


----------



## Chokky

Great card trade with mudfish.
Cards arrived safely today.
Thank you!
Chokky


----------



## raven69david

Just got back and have/need the following:

Need 64 and 68. I have 61 and 62 for trade. 

Also need 7, 8, 15, 16, 20 and 21. 

Have multiples of others I can trade for (1-60 only). I don't have any additional lightning bolt duplicates.


----------



## Chokky

Fantastic trade with Dis-n-Pix!
Thanks so much...cards arrived safely today...snow and all!

Chokky


----------



## Chokky

This is where I am at on my sister's sets.
Getting closer but still need cards.

Still Need:
Set 1: 22
Set 2: 2, 5, 6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 22

Have to Trade:
Uncommon: 23, 25, 27, 28, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36
Common: 44, 45, 47, 48, 49, 52, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60

Also looking for three Halloween Party cards.
I can trade three Christmas Party cards for those.

Contact me if anyone wants to trade!
Thanks,
Chokky


----------



## raven69david

Chokky said:


> This is where I am at on my sister's sets.
> Getting closer but still need cards.
> 
> Still Need:
> Set 1: 22
> Set 2: 2, 5, 6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 22
> 
> Have to Trade:
> Uncommon: 23, 25, 27, 28, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36
> Common: 44, 45, 47, 48, 49, 52, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
> 
> Also looking for three Halloween Party cards.
> I can trade three Christmas Party cards for those.
> 
> Contact me if anyone wants to trade!
> Thanks,
> Chokky



I have 2, 5, 6, 10, 14, 16, 17 and 22. However there's nothing on your list that I need in trade to complete my other sets.


----------



## Mercenary

raven69david said:


> I have 2, 5, 6, 10, 14, 16, 17 and 22. However there's nothing on your list that I need in trade to complete my other sets.




What about 21 for your card 6?


----------



## Mercenary

Updated


----------



## raven69david

Mercenary said:


> What about 21 for your card 6?



That will definitely work. 



Mercenary said:


> Cards needed: Lightning Bolt cards -(any, desperately need 62), Halloween party card, and the following star card # 6.
> 
> I have the following to trade: 3,4,9,11,16,21,24,26,27,29,30,31,32,33,34, 37,38,40,41,45,46,47,48,49,52,53,54,55,56,59,60, P/2 MVMCP card.
> 
> I will trade multiple cards for Lightning cards or Halloween party card



I have a 61 and 62 to trade for a 64 or 68 only.


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Another great trade with Chokky. 

Thank You!


----------



## texhanddoc

Still trying to complete my second set.  I only have one more star card to trade, a #2.  I still need 1,4,5,6,8,9,13,14,16,17,18,19,20,22.  If anyone has an extra one of those and needs a #2, I'd love to trade.

In addition, I still need a couple more common cards and have many to trade of similar rarity.  I need 29,34,35,36,50.  If anyone has extra of those cards, please let me know.  

Thanks so much.  Hoping to get closer to completing that second deck before our next trip.


----------



## HDLady

Hi, all! Don't post much but read forums quite often. Interested in trading SotMK cards!!! 

*Star Cards:*
Have duplicates: 1, 4, 7, 14
Need:2, 3, 5, 6, 9, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21

*Crescent Cards: *
Have duplicates: 26, 29, 32, 33, 36, 39, 40
Need: 25, 27, 28, 30

*Planet Cards:*
Have duplicates:42, 43, 44, 45, 53, 57, 59, 60
Need: 47, 51, 56

Note that I don't necessarily need to trade type for type but that's how I have my list organized!!!


----------



## Mercenary

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> After checking out ebay i figured there had to be others that wanted to just trade.  I found ya'll and am very excited.
> 
> We were in WDW early Jan and unfortunately on our last day we found this game.  So bummed about that.
> We spent our last day in the Magic Kingdom playing this.  7 hrs to complete one circuit.  But it was awesome.  And met some great people along the way.
> 
> 6 expansion packs later and some freebies from those great people and we did pretty well almost getting 1-60.
> 
> I'm looking for 9, 10, 12, 17, 21 & 22
> 
> We have to trade 13, 25, 28, 32, 34, 35, 36, 40, 43x2, 46, 50, 52, 55, 57, & 58.
> 
> Anyone interested?



I have a 17 for your 13.  Interested?  Also interested in 25, 36, 43, 50, 58. If you find others you need.


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Figment jii and HDLady - Sent PM's for possible trades.




figment_jii said:


> Hi All - I am trying to complete two basic sets of cards and have a few gaps that I'm hoping to trade for.
> 
> Set 1 Needs: 14, 15, and 20
> 
> Set 2 Needs: 1, 5, 9, 14, 15, 16, 20, 21, 22, 23, and 60
> 
> These are the cards I have to trade:
> 2, 3, 6, 10, 11, 12, 13, 17, 26 through 59
> 
> Thanks!



and 



HDLady said:


> Hi, all! Don't post much but read forums quite often. Interested in trading SotMK cards!!!
> 
> *Star Cards:*
> Have duplicates: 1, 4, 7, 14
> Need:2, 3, 5, 6, 9, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21
> 
> *Crescent Cards: *
> Have duplicates: 26, 29, 32, 33, 36, 39, 40
> Need: 25, 27, 28, 30
> 
> *Planet Cards:*
> Have duplicates:42, 43, 44, 45, 53, 57, 59, 60
> Need: 47, 51, 56
> 
> Note that I don't necessarily need to trade type for type but that's how I have my list organized!!!


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Hello all,

I am looking for card #11, and have the following cards to trade:

#25, #26, #27, #28, #29, #32, #36, #37, #38, #39, #40, #41, #42, #44, #46,#47, #48, #49, #50, #51, #52, #53, #54, #55, #56, #58, #59

I am willing to trade a number of the above cards for this one card. 

I also have a number of Cruella, Dr Faciler, Jafar, and Maleficent booster pack game boards to trade.

Thanks!


----------



## Mercenary

Great trade with raven69david.  Need to update my trade list


----------



## Mercenary

Needed:  1,5,6,12,13,14,20,22,23,25,36,43,44,50,51,58, 61 to 70 and Halloween cards

Have:  7,17,27,28,29,31,32,33,34,38,40,41,42,45,46,47,48,49,52,54,55,56,57,60

Will trade multiples if needed.


----------



## raven69david

Mercenary said:


> Great trade with raven69david.  Need to update my trade list



Awesome trade with Mercenary.


----------



## raven69david

figment_jii said:


> Hi All - I am trying to complete two basic sets of cards and have a few gaps that I'm hoping to trade for.
> 
> Set 1 Needs: 14, 15, and 20
> 
> Set 2 Needs: 1, 5, 9, 14, 15, 16, 20, 21, 22, 23, and 60
> 
> These are the cards I have to trade:
> 2, 3, 6, 10, 11, 12, 13, 17, 26 through 59
> 
> Thanks!



Great trade with figment_jii


----------



## figment_jii

Great trades with raven69david and texhanddoc.  Thanks for trading!


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Great trades with texhanddoc, figment_jii, and HDLady

Thank you again!


----------



## texhanddoc

Similarly great trades with Dis-n-Pix and Figment_jii

Thanks for the trades.


----------



## raven69david

Now, lets talk Lightning Bolts. Who's got 'em?


----------



## texhanddoc

Working on finishing my 2nd deck.  Only have one more star card to trade.

Need:  1, 4, 5, 6, 8, 9, 14, 16, 19, 20, 22, 35, 36, 50

Have to trade:  2, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 31, 32, 37, 38, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60.

Any help would be appreciated.  Willing to trade multiple common cards for 1-22 cards too.


----------



## HDLady

Great trade w/ Dis-n-Pix! Thanks!!!!


----------



## HDLady

raven69david said:


> Now, lets talk Lightning Bolts. Who's got 'em?



I have 2 extra 63s and need 62, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69 and 70. Would be willing to trade 1 for 1 on any that I need.


----------



## raven69david

HDLady said:


> I have 2 extra 63s and need 62, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69 and 70. Would be willing to trade 1 for 1 on any that I need.



Darn I need 64 and 68. I have 61 and 62 to trade. The search continues....


----------



## figment_jii

Dis-n-Pix said:


> Great trades with texhanddoc, figment_jii, and HDLady
> 
> Thank you again!



Thanks!  Great trade with Dis-N-Pix!


----------



## BethA

Bought 2 booster packs for my son online from the Disney store and got 2 of 64. Figures. Anyone have another to trade?


----------



## HDLady

BethA said:


> Bought 2 booster packs for my son online from the Disney store and got 2 of 64. Figures. Anyone have another to trade?



I know the feeling!!! Have purchased 4 booster packs and 3 of them had card #63. I'll trade a #63 for one of your #64 cards. PM me if interested.


----------



## Disney Commando

Looking for 2,3,10,11 &18

Have to trade 5,12,14,16  (have multiples of 5,12 & 16) & tons of cards from the 20's -60, but nothing past 60


----------



## HDLady

Disney Commando said:


> Looking for 2,3,10,11 &18
> 
> Have to trade 5,12,14,16  (have multiples of 5,12 & 16) & tons of cards from the 20's -60, but nothing past 60



I could trade a 10 & 11 for your 5 & 16. PM me know if you're still interested in the trade.


----------



## raven69david

BethA said:


> Bought 2 booster packs for my son online from the Disney store and got 2 of 64. Figures. Anyone have another to trade?



I have an extra 61 and 62. Need your 64 to get 1 step closer to completing my set.


----------



## Disney Commando

HDLady said:


> I could trade a 10 & 11 for your 5 & 16. PM me know if you're still interested in the trade.



Sent you a PM


----------



## ElizabethBowman

Has there been a new card issued since Christmas?


----------



## raven69david

ElizabethBowman said:


> Has there been a new card issued since Christmas?



Nope. That was the last new card to be issued.


----------



## HDLady

Is it just me and my (lack of good) luck or are the 17 - 21 Star/Rare cards more rare than the other Star cards? In many cases, I have dupes of the other Star cards but have yet to receive even one of the 17 - 21 series either in the free cards or a booster pack.


----------



## smarcles

Hi All,

Looking to finish my collection anyone willing to trade?

I need 8, 14, 15, 17, 62, 63, 66, 69, Halloween Party

I have - 6, 10, 12, 13, 18, 19, 20, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 49,50, 51, 52, 53, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60

thanks!


----------



## michellelovesthemous

I am looking for 3,5,7-10,13,14,16-19,21,22,24-29,33,36-39,62-70.

I have 12,32,34,40,43-46,48,49,53,54,56,57,59,60


----------



## Disney Commando

smarcles said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking to finish my collection anyone willing to trade?
> 
> I need 8, 14, 15, 17, 62, 63, 66, 69, Halloween Party
> 
> I have - 6, 10, 12, 13, 18, 19, 20, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 49,50, 51, 52, 53, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
> 
> thanks!



Sent you a PM


----------



## Disney Commando

texhanddoc said:


> Working on finishing my 2nd deck.  Only have one more star card to trade.
> 
> Need:  1, 4, 5, 6, 8, 9, 14, 16, 19, 20, 22, 35, 36, 50
> 
> Have to trade:  2, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 31, 32, 37, 38, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.  Willing to trade multiple common cards for 1-22 cards too.



Sent you a PM


----------



## Disney Commando

Does anyone have Transportation Cards to trade

On the 18 card set I am looking for #11 & 13

Have to trade 1,2,3,5,6,7,10,12,14,16,17


On the 25 card set I'm looking for 9,12,18,22 &25

Have to trade 1,2,3,7,8,10,11,21

If anyone is interested let me know


----------



## SandyPA

Disney Commando said:


> Does anyone have Transportation Cards to trade
> 
> On the 18 card set I am looking for #11 & 13
> 
> Have to trade 1,2,3,5,6,7,10,12,14,16,17
> 
> 
> On the 25 card set I'm looking for 9,12,18,22 &25
> 
> Have to trade 1,2,3,7,8,10,11,21
> 
> If anyone is interested let me know


I have extra cards. I just pm you. sandy


----------



## SandyPA

I am now looking to complete set 1-60. Here is my list of cards I need. Big list:
1,2,3,8,9,10,11,13,14,18,19,23,30,31,38,39,43, 63,66,67,69

Cards I have to trade: 5,15,19,28,29,32,35,40,41,42,45,46,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,56,57,58,59 ,60


also interested in trading multiple cards for 61-70 cards.I do not have any of these cards to trade. 

If interested in trading PM me. Sandy

I am also Looking for 1- Malficent Gameboard. I have extras to trade of  Dr. Facilier, Jafar, Cruella DeVil.


----------



## HDLady

sending you a PM for possible trade!
should have been quoted to *smarcles*... sorry!


----------



## WsPrincess

I am working hard to try and complete a set for my nephew for our June trip. I doubt I can get them all but I want to get as many as I can and I would love to trade.

I need:

4, 5, 8, 10, 21 and 61+

I have these to trade:

6, 9, 25, 29, 30, 31, 35, 36, 37, 41, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 56, 57, 58, 60

Thank you anyone who could help me with this!!


----------



## HDLady

Many thanks to BethA and Disney Commando for their trades. Getting closer to completeing my set!!!!! Thanks, again!!!!


----------



## Disney Commando

Thank you to HDLady for a Great trade


----------



## HDLady

WsPrincess said:


> I am working hard to try and complete a set for my nephew for our June trip. I doubt I can get them all but I want to get as many as I can and I would love to trade.
> 
> I need:
> 
> 4, 5, 8, 10, 16, 21, 26, 27, 33, 39, 55, 59 and 61+
> 
> I have these to trade:
> 
> 9, 14, 17, 18, 22, 25, 29, 30, 31, 35, 36, 37, 41, 42, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 56, 57, 58, 60
> 
> Thank you anyone who could help me with this!!



Will be sending you a PM !!!


----------



## Mercenary

Mercenary said:


> Needed:  1,5,6,12,13,14,20,22,23,25,36,43,44,50,51,58, 61 to 70 and Halloween cards
> 
> Have:  7,17,27,28,29,31,32,33,34,38,40,41,42,45,46,47,48,49,52,54,55,56,57,60
> 
> Will trade multiples if needed.




Still looking


----------



## Disney Commando

Another Great trade with SandyPA


----------



## SandyPA

Great Trade with Disney Commando. Thank you.


----------



## Disney Commando

Great Trade with smarcles Thank You!


----------



## SandyPA

Another great trade from WsPrincess. Thank you.


----------



## michellelovesthemous

Mercenary said:


> Still looking


Sent you a pm about 12 and 23


----------



## Aladdan

I need #5, 10 and 61-70.

I have:
1, 3, 4, 6, 8, 9, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 21, 23-35, 37, 38, 40-60

any traders? I will trade multiples for any 61-70


----------



## HDLady

Many thanks for 2 additional great trades to WsPrincess and smarcles!!!!


----------



## Disney Commando

Great trade with figment jii Thank You


----------



## wolf29

We're getting close to completing our set...hope to have it done before our trip in August. 

Need: 1,8,11,13,15,19,61+++

Have available for trade: 27,32,35,41,42,43,46,47,49,50,53,56,60.

PM if we can help one another...thanks!!!


----------



## figment_jii

Disney Commando said:


> Great trade with figment jii Thank You



Great trade with Disney Commando.  Thanks!


----------



## tracicamp

Hoping to make some trades to complete my set.

I have available:

66 Mama Odie
67 Merryweather
70 Pooh Bear (2x)

I need:

61 Ariel
62 Dumbo
64 Hercules
69 Mushu

Can I help you complete your set too?  Let me know


----------



## raven69david

tracicamp said:


> Hoping to make some trades to complete my set.
> 
> I have available:
> 
> 66 Mama Odie
> 67 Merryweather
> 70 Pooh Bear (2x)
> 
> I need:
> 
> 61 Ariel
> 62 Dumbo
> 64 Hercules
> 69 Mushu
> 
> Can I help you complete your set too?  Let me know



Darn I need a 64 and a 68. Have a 61 and 62 to trade.


----------



## Disney Commando

Looking for - MNSSHP card

Have to trade - MVMCP card


Also looking for #2 card

Have to trade - #5,12 & most cards after #22


----------



## Wild__Orchid

I have available to trade:
6, 24, 37, 44, 45, 49, 54, 55, 59.

I need:
2-4, 7-15, 18-22, 25-27, 28, 29, 32, 34-36, 38, 39, 41-43, 47, 50-53, 56-58, 60-70. 

PM me if you would like to do a trade


----------



## wdwgirl03

I have extras of the Headless Horseman (no. 35), Lumiere (no. 48), and 2 of Rafiki (no. 56).

The card I would most like to get is Flynn Rider but really any of the ones I don't have would be great!  The cards I already have are (and I am not willing to trade these): 

Belle (2)
Doris (4)
Eve (5)
Mulan (6)
Merlin (12)
Rapunzel (15)
Robin Hood (16)
Fairy Godmother (18)
Violet (21)
Bolt (24)
Cinderella (25)
Eeyore (27)
Frozone (28)
Mickey's Magic Beans (30)
Mike Wazowski (31)
Pinocchio (32)
Prince Phillip (33)
Headless Horseman (35)
Mad Hatter (36)
Queen of Hearts (37)
Wall-E (39)
Yen Sid (40)
Aurora (41)
Caballero Donald (43)
Dash (44)
Flower (45)
Gopher (46)
Grumpy (47)
Lumiere (48)
Mowgli (49)
Mr. Toad (50)
Pocahontas (51)
Naveen (53)
Pumbaa (54)
Quasimodo (55)
Rafiki (56)
Woozles (58)

Message me if you want to trade!


----------



## mike_r

Looking to add a few more new cards before our trip in May, please let me know if you can help us out.

Missing

1, 2, 4, 9, 10, 11, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 29

Extras

24, 26, 27, 35, 36, 37, 46, 47, 48, 51, 53, 56, 59, 60


----------



## SandyPA

Wild__Orchid said:


> I have available to trade:
> 6, 24, 37, 44, 45, 49 (x2), 54, 55, 59.
> 
> I need:
> 2-4, 7-15, 18-23, 25-27, 28, 29, 31, 32, 34-36, 38, 39, 41-43, 47, 50-53, 56-58, 60-70.
> 
> PM me if you would like to do a trade


 sent you a pm for a possible trade.


----------



## like2workout

i'm looking for cards 1, 10, 14, 15, 17, 20, and 22.

i have extras to trade of 32, 35, 38, 50, 53, 57, and 58.

if anyone would like to trade, please let me know.  thx!


----------



## WsPrincess

Great trades with HDLady, wolf29 and SandyPA: thank you all for your help!!!

I am getting really close to completing my deck and I am just looking for 4 more cards. Thank you to anyone who might be able to help

Need: 4, 8, 21 and 27

To trade: 6,25,29,30,31,35,41,42,45,46,47,48,50,51,52,53,55,56,57,58,59,60


----------



## SandyPA

Updating my card list
I am  looking to complete set 1-60. Here is my list of cards I need. 
1,10,11,18,23,43, and   lightling card#66

Cards I have to trade: 3,5,6,13,14,15,16,25,27,28,29,33,35,37,40,41,42,44,45,46,47,48,49,51,52, 53,54,56,57,58,59 
also have 3 lightling cards to trade. #63,65,70. anybody have #66 to trade?


If interested in trading PM me. Thanks,Sandy


----------



## like2workout

hey sandy, i just sent you a pm.  thx.



SandyPA said:


> Updating my card list
> I am  looking to complete set 1-60. Here is my list of cards I need. Big list:
> 1,2,3,8,9,10,11,13,14,18,19,23,30,31,38,39,43, 63,66,67,69
> 
> Cards I have to trade: 5,15,19,28,29,32,35,40,41,42,45,46,48,49,50,51,52, 53,54,56,57,58,59 ,60
> 
> 
> also interested in trading multiple cards for 63,66,67,69 cards.I do not have any of #61-70 cards to trade.
> 
> If interested in trading PM me. Thanks,Sandy
> 
> I am also Looking for 1- Malficent Gameboard. I have extras to trade of Dr. Facilier, Jafar, Cruella DeVil.


----------



## HDLady

Don't think I sent shout outs to smarcles & WSPrincess to say "Thanks!" for some great trades!!!!


----------



## casey10

Great Thread 

I need 1,2,5,12,19,20,21,22,32,34,38,45,49

I have extras of: 3,6,7,8,13,14,15,17,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,33,35,37,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,
48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,57,58,59,60

I also have a extra Halloween for a Christmas.


Thank You.


----------



## SandyPA

casey10 said:


> Great Thread
> 
> I need 1,2,5,12,19,20,21,22,32,34,38,45,49
> 
> I have extras of: 3,6,7,8,13,14,15,17,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,33,35,37,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,
> 48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,57,58,59,60
> 
> I also have a extra Halloween for a Christmas.
> 
> 
> Thank You.


 send you pm for possible trade. sandy


----------



## like2workout

casey, i just sent you a pm for a possible trade - thanks!



casey10 said:


> Great Thread
> 
> I need 1,2,5,12,19,20,21,22,32,34,38,45,49
> 
> I have extras of: 3,6,7,8,13,14,15,17,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,33,35,37,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,
> 48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,57,58,59,60
> 
> I also have a extra Halloween for a Christmas.
> 
> 
> Thank You.


----------



## MMD281

I'm removing my out-of-date list and posting a new up-to-date list later.


----------



## SandyPA

MMD281 said:


> Looking for : 2, 15, 20
> 
> Also looking for : 23, 30, 32, 34, 38, 43, 50, 56, 60
> 
> I'm not looking to get a complete set.  I just want to get the characters that my daughter likes the best.  I have 9 packs worth of cards (none of the purchased packs!) so if anyone with these cards can send me a want list, I'll be happy to have a look.  Thanks!



sent you a pm for a possible trade. sandy


----------



## SandyPA

Does anybody on this forum have transportation cards to trade? I been saving them for years and I only need a few to complete my sets. There are 3 sets now that WDW gave out.
I need from the 1st set of #1-18-  #9,13
I need from the 2nd set of #1-25 - #4,5,6,13
 The 3rd set is being given out now at WDW. The hunt will be on to get my new set this Sept. 
 Pm me if anybody is interested in a trade. I do have a few cards from each set to trade. Sandy


----------



## jsargevt

casey10 said:


> Great Thread
> 
> I need 1,2,5,12,19,20,21,22,32,34,38,45,49
> 
> I have extras of: 3,6,7,8,13,14,15,17,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,33,35,37,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,
> 48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,57,58,59,60
> 
> I also have a extra Halloween for a Christmas.
> 
> 
> Thank You.



Hi - I can't PM since I'm too new.  I have some of the ones you need:

1,5,32,34,38,45,49

I am missing:
7, 12, 14, 15, 16, 18, 19, 20, 21, 29, 35, 50, 61-70

If anyone else has some of the my gaps I have a nice pile of duplicates!  I just want to see if I can get a full set.  I suspect I'll be stuck on 61-70 

Let me know!


----------



## SandyPA

Thank you Wild__Orchid for a great trade. Sandy


----------



## MMD281

jsargevt said:


> I am missing:
> 7, 12, 14, 15, 16, 18, 19, 20, 21, 29, 35, 50, 61-70
> 
> If anyone else has some of the my gaps I have a nice pile of duplicates!  I just want to see if I can get a full set.



I can help you with 12, 18, 21, and 35.  If you can help me out with my wants (just a few messages back) then maybe we can make a deal.


----------



## jsargevt

MMD281 said:


> I can help you with 12, 18, 21, and 35.  If you can help me out with my wants (just a few messages back) then maybe we can make a deal.



OK 

I can help with these:30, 32, 34, 38, 43, 56, 60

Not the ones you *really* want but I have them and I'd be happy to swap my 6 for your 4.  Send me an email address via PM and I'll reply (assuming I can get PM - maybe I'll need to chat up a few threads on here...)


----------



## mike_r

Great trades with: wolf29, Wild__Orchid and WsPrincess.

Still missing a few, hope someone can help us out for our trip in 2 weeks:

Missing

1, 2, 4, 9, 10, 11, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 29

Extras

24, 26, 27, 35, 36, 37, 46, 47, 48, 51, 53, 56, 59, 60


----------



## MMD281

OK, after a little trading and a little record-keeping, I can put together a more comprehensive trade list.  

I am looking for these three cards : 2 (Belle) , 15 (Rapunzel) , and 20 (Tinkerbell)

I'm also interested in : 30, 34, 38, and 43 but probably NOT unless I'm trading for one of those first three as well.  If you have a few of these... well, it doesn't hurt to ask.  

So what do I have for trade?

5, 6, 11, 12, 17, 18, 21
24, 25, 26, 28, 35, 36, 37, 40
42, 44, 47, 48, 49, 52, 53, 54, 55, 57, 58, 59

Thanks for looking!


----------



## like2workout

hello, i just sent you a pm about a possible trade - thanks!



MMD281 said:


> OK, after a little trading and a little record-keeping, I can put together a more comprehensive trade list.
> 
> I am looking for these three cards : 2 (Belle) , 15 (Rapunzel) , and 20 (Tinkerbell)
> 
> I'm also interested in : 30, 34, 38, and 43 but probably NOT unless I'm trading for one of those first three as well.  If you have a few of these... well, it doesn't hurt to ask.
> 
> So what do I have for trade?
> 
> 5, 6, 11, 12, 17, 18, 21
> 24, 25, 26, 28, 35, 36, 37, 40
> 42, 44, 47, 48, 49, 52, 53, 54, 55, 57, 58, 59
> 
> Thanks for looking!


----------



## SandyPA

Thank you casey10 for a great trade. Sandy


----------



## SandyPA

Updating my card list
I am looking  for cards: 1,18, and lightling card#66

Cards I have to trade: 3,5,6,13,16,25,27,28,29,33,35,37,40,41,42,
44,45,46,47,48,49,51,52, 53,54,56,57,58,59
also have 3 lightling cards to trade. #63,65,70. anybody have #66 to trade?


If interested in trading PM me. Thanks,Sandy


----------



## briannesmom

I am trying to complete my daughters set we are looking to trade off our doubles.
Here are the Cards we are looking for.
1 2 3 4 7 8 9 10 11 14 18 19 27 28 30 31 33 35 41 48 50 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 cm mnsshp mvmcp

Cards we have to trade
15 16 23x2 24 26 36 40 43 44x2 45 48 51 52 53 54x4 57
One of 16 and 23 have a small crease in corner


----------



## MMD281

jsargevt said:


> Hi - I can't PM since I'm too new.  I have some of the ones you need:
> 
> 1,5,32,34,38,45,49
> 
> I am missing:
> 7, 12, 14, 15, 16, 18, 19, 20, 21, 29, 35, 50, 61-70
> 
> If anyone else has some of the my gaps I have a nice pile of duplicates!  I just want to see if I can get a full set.  I suspect I'll be stuck on 61-70
> 
> Let me know!



Hi!  I PMed you yesterday.  I'm hoping to hear back from you soon because I have others asking about the same cards.  I'd like to deal with YOU though since I think we could make a fairly large deal all at once.  Thanks!


----------



## like2workout

hello - i just sent you a pm for a possible trade.  thx!



briannesmom said:


> I am trying to complete my daughters set we are looking to trade off our doubles.
> Here are the Cards we are looking for.
> 1 2 3 4 7 8 9 10 11 14 18 19 27 28 30 31 33 35 41 48 50 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 cm mnsshp mvmcp
> 
> Cards we have to trade
> 15 16 23x2 24 26 36 40 43 44x2 45 48 51 52 53 54x4 57
> One of 16 and 23 have a small crease in corner


----------



## jsargevt

MMD281 said:


> Hi!  I PMed you yesterday.  I'm hoping to hear back from you soon because I have others asking about the same cards.  I'd like to deal with YOU though since I think we could make a fairly large deal all at once.  Thanks!



I'm in!   I can't send PM yet....hang tight and give me a bit tonight!


----------



## MMD281

jsargevt said:


> I'm in!   I can't send PM yet....hang tight and give me a bit tonight!



Ha!  You can read but you can't send?  I bet THAT'S frustrating.


----------



## casey10

SandyPA said:


> Updating my card list
> I am looking  for cards: 1,10,11,18,23,43, and lightling card#66
> 
> Cards I have to trade: 3,5,6,13,14,15,16,25,27,28,29,33,35,37,40,41,42,
> 44,45,46,47,48,49,51,52, 53,54,56,57,58,59
> also have 3 lightling cards to trade. #63,65,70. anybody have #66 to trade?
> 
> 
> If interested in trading PM me. Thanks,Sandy



Thank you to for the trade Sandy !!I need to update my gots and wants!!

Does any one know if # 1 is hard to get ? Seems like it


----------



## Disney Commando

Great Holiday Card trade with Casey10


----------



## casey10

Disney Commando said:


> Great Holiday Card trade with Casey10



Right back at you Thanks again!!


----------



## jsargevt

MMD281 said:


> Ha!  You can read but you can't send?  I bet THAT'S frustrating.



It was annoying!  I had to get to 10 posts!


----------



## casey10

jsargevt 

Sent you a Pm


----------



## MMD281

After some more trades, I'm SO close to being done!  

If someone can trade me 20 & 34 then I'll be done.

I have to offer :

5, 6, 11, 12, 17
24, 25, 26, 28, 36, 37, 40
42, 44, 47, 48, 49, 52, 54, 55, 57, 58, 59

I'm willing to trade in your favor just to be done with this, so let me know, ok?


----------



## Disney Commando

Looking for card #21

Have to trade: 12,24,25,26,27,28,30,32,33,34,35,36,38,41,42,44,45,46,47,48,50,51,52,54,55,56,57,58,59 & 60


----------



## SandyPA

Hi Everyone.
 I am looking for #66 card. Anybody out there have an extra one to trade?
 I have #63,65,70 cards. will trade one of these for #66. anybody interested?

I am looking for cards: 1 & 18 to complete my set. 

Cards I have to trade: 3,5,6,13,16,25,27,28,29,33,35,37,40,41,42,
44,45,46,47,48,49,51,52, 53,54,56,57,58,59



If interested in trading PM me. Thanks,Sandy


----------



## figment_jii

Hi All - I'm hoping to complete my second set and only need seven cards.

Needs: 1, 9, 14, 15, 20, 21, and 22

I have the following to trade: 2, 3, 6, 10, 11, 12, 13,16, 17, 18, 26 through 60.


----------



## miprender

figment_jii said:


> Hi All - I'm hoping to complete my second set and only need seven cards.
> 
> Needs: 1, 9, 14, 15, 20, 21, and 22
> 
> I have the following to trade: 2, 3, 6, 10, 11, 12, 13,16, 17, 18, 26 through 60.



I need 12 and could trade you  1 or 9.


----------



## casey10

figment_jii said:


> Hi All - I'm hoping to complete my second set and only need seven cards.
> 
> Needs: 1, 9, 14, 15, 20, 21, and 22
> 
> I have the following to trade: 2, 3, 6, 10, 11, 12, 13,16, 17, 18, 26 through 60.





miprender said:


> I need 12 and could trade you  1 or 9.



I just pm'd you I have 15 for your 2 let me get your address.


----------



## beers0007

I need 21, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68 and 70.  How can I trade for them, if I don't have any other lightning cards to trade?  Is anyone willing to trade for some of my duplicates?  I'm also interested in the two special edition Halloween and Christmas cards.

Does the CM card actually work on the portals?

I have to trade: 4, 14, 23 (x3), 24 (x3), 29, 33, 35 (x4), 36, 42, 44 (x4), 45 (x3), 46 (x2), 50 (x2), 51, 55 (x3), 56 (x2), 57 (x3), 60

Thanks.


----------



## jsargevt

Thanks to those people I'm  engaged with trades!

I am only missing a few:

2, 12, 15, 19, 20

Lightning: 61-68 and 70.  Unlikely that I'll get any of these but it never hurts to ask!

I have the following to trade (many have multiples, just ask):

3, 5, 6, 25, 26, 27, 33, 35, 36, 37, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59.

I have 9, 17, 25, 36 and 32 set aside for a trade but if I don't hear back they will be available.  If you need one of these let me know.


----------



## figment_jii

beers0007 said:


> I need 21, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68 and 70.  How can I trade for them, if I don't have any other lightning cards to trade?  Is anyone willing to trade for some of my duplicates?  I'm also interested in the two special edition Halloween and Christmas cards.



Mostly folks trade lightning-for-lightning, so you'll need to purchase some booster packs if you want to start collecting/trading for the lightning cards.  They're sold online (http://www.disneystore.com/sorcerers-of-the-magic-kingdom-trading-card-game/mp/1316125/1000260/), but they aren't cheap.

Ditto for the Halloween and Christmas cards.  You might find someone willing to trade a lightning card for a party card, but I don't think you'll have much luck finding something to trade regular cards for the party cards.


----------



## Disney Commando

Disney Commando said:


> Looking for card #21
> 
> Have to trade: 12,24,25,26,27,28,30,32,33,34,35,36,38,41,42,44,45,46,47,48,50,51,52,54,55,56,57,58,59 & 60



I'm going to sweeten the pot a bit, I will trade any 2 cards listed for a #21 card


----------



## wisblue

Mercenary said:


> Still looking



I just sent you a PM with a proposed trade.


----------



## SandyPA

I just wanted to give a shout out to 3 more great trades between  Jsargent, Briannemom, Mmd281. Thanks you all for a great trade. Sandy


----------



## casey10

Thanks to figment_jii  and  jsargevt  for your great trades !! I only need 6 more cards to complete a set (well 1-60).

Thank You  !!


----------



## SandyPA

Hi Everyone.
I am looking for #66 card. Anybody out there have an extra one to trade?
I have #63,65,70 cards. will trade one of these for #66. anybody interested?

I am looking for cards: 1 & 18 to complete my set.

Cards I have to trade: 3,5,16,25,27,28,29,33,35,42,
44,45,46,48,51,52, 53,56,58



If interested in trading PM me. Thanks,Sandy


----------



## raven69david

Just got back and have many to trade. Need the following to complete 2 supplemental sets:

7, 8, 15, 20, 21, 64 and 68.

Have a 61 and 62 to trade and have dups of almost every other card. Thanks.


----------



## baler31

raven69david said:


> Just got back and have many to trade. Need the following to complete 2 supplemental sets:
> 
> 7, 8, 15, 20, 21, 64 and 68.
> 
> Have a 61 and 62 to trade and have dups of almost every other card. Thanks.



We have 7,21, and 2 of 68 to trade.  We need 61,62, and 70.


----------



## raven69david

baler31 said:


> We have 7,21, and 2 of 68 to trade.  We need 61,62, and 70.



We'll trade 61 or 62 for your 68. We'll take the 7 and 21 too. Just let me know which cards you all need.


----------



## MMD281

GAH!  So frustrating to be a single card away from being DONE with my trading.  

All I really want now is 20 (Tinkerbell)

I have to offer :

5, 6, 11, 12, 17
24, 25, 26, 28, 36, 37, 40
42, 44, 47, 48, 49, 52, 54, 55, 57, 58, 59

I'm willing to trade in your favor just to be done with this, so let me know, ok?


----------



## jsargevt

OK all,

I am looking for 12 and 15!

I have 5, 6, 9, 13, 14 and just about every card 23-60.  I'll be happy to tip the scales in your favor if I can.  If you have a 12/15 let me know what you need!

I also want to trade some lightning-for-lightning:
62, 54, 65, 66, 67, 68

I have 61 (3) , 69 and 70 (2).  I just love how "random" these packs are.

Look forward to more awesome trades like the ones I had with Sandy Casey and MMD!


----------



## MMD281

I've got my Tinkerbell and now my daughter has all of the characters she likes the most.  

My thanks to everyone who helped me collect these for her (SandyPA, Briannesmom, Jsargevt, Casey10, and one or two others from different sites).


----------



## SandyPA

Hi Everyone.
I am looking for #66 card. Anybody out there have an extra one to trade?
I have #63,65,70 cards. will trade one of these for #66. anybody interested?

I am looking for cards: 1 & 18 to complete my set.

Cards I have to trade: 3,16,25,27,28,29, 35,42,44,45,46,48,51,52, 53,56,58

These cards got so addicting I decided to start a 2nd set but need alot of them. This is what I need: 1,2,4,7,8,9,10,12,13,14,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,32,34,36,38,43,50,60



If interested in trading PM me. Thanks,Sandy


----------



## figment_jii

Great trades with casey10 and miprender.  Thanks!  

I'm still looking for: 9, 14, 20, 21, and 22.

I have the following to trade: 3, 6, 10, 11, 13, 16, 17, 18, 26 through 60.


----------



## tommyboy039

Brand new to this but trying to build a set for each of the kids and stumbled upon this board...
I am not experienced enough to have star or lightning cards to trade but would like to build complete set(s) of moon cards.

Need: 26, 33, 34, 37, 38, 47 and 57

Have: 25, 27, 29, 31, 35, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 46, 48, 49, 50, 53, 54, 55, 59, 60

Message me if I/you can help..

Tommyboy039


----------



## alayne

My DS has finally completed his set including the limited edition cards (not the CM card) and he keeps asking me if there are anymore? We are going back to Disney in Nov and we have promised him that we will spend as much time as he needs to play the whole game. 

Does anyone know if there will be new cards this year? Do you think they will do the special addition cards again at the parties? Have there been any special addition cards for this year? 

Thanks
Allison


----------



## tommyboy039

Maleficent53,

Because I have less than 10 posts I cannot send PM's directly yet. I would be happy to trade both as you proposed. I can receive your messages though so if you just message me an e-mail address I will share my info so we can pop each in the mail.
Thanks


----------



## jhowe

Looking for a mail trade to finish my first deck I'm looking for 6, 12, 21, 62, 64, 69, 70 I know 62 64 69 and 70 are hard to come by

I have the following to trade in return 17 (1), 18 (2), 25 (1), 27 (1), 33 (4), 37 (2), 41 (2), 42 (1), 44 (1), 47 (1), 48 (1), 49 (2), 50 (3), 56 (2), 58 (1), 59 (1), 60 (1)

Looking for a mail trade for any of the following new to the boards so post here if interested!!!!


----------



## Maleficent53

tommyboy039 said:


> Maleficent53,
> 
> Because I have less than 10 posts I cannot send PM's directly yet. I would be happy to trade both as you proposed. I can receive your messages though so if you just message me an e-mail address I will share my info so we can pop each in the mail.
> Thanks



Tommyboy039 - and others in same situation -

go to this link - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2146191
and enter posts to get to 10.  Then you can PM and communicate directly with others


----------



## Maleficent53

jhowe said:


> Looking for a mail trade to finish my first deck I'm looking for 6, 12, 21, 62, 64, 69, 70 I know 62 64 69 and 70 are hard to come by
> 
> I have the following to trade in return 17 (1), 18 (2), 25 (1), 27 (1), 33 (4), 37 (2), 41 (2), 42 (1), 44 (1), 47 (1), 48 (1), 49 (2), 50 (3), 56 (2), 58 (1), 59 (1), 60 (1)
> 
> Looking for a mail trade for any of the following new to the boards so post here if interested!!!!



jhowe-
I am interested in your card 17.  I need that one and card 7 to complete one set for my grandson.  I unfortunately do not have extras of any of those you list needing....

Will you consider trading multiple other cards for your 17?


----------



## Aladdan

I need 61, 62, 64 and 65....i will trade multiples. I have:
1-4
6
8-16
21-60
Message me! 
I am in MK tonight!!


----------



## mike_r

Aladdan said:


> I need 61, 62, 64 and 65....i will trade multiples. I have:
> 1-4
> 6
> 8-16
> 21-60
> Message me!
> I am in MK tonight!!



Great in person trade at MK tonite


----------



## Tropical Wilds

I was shorted on a trade I made earlier, so I'm still on the hunt for 10 and 11 to complete my set.  I have:

8, 9, 18, 22, 23, 24, 26, 27, 29, 30, 34, 35, 36, 37, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 53, 54, 57, 58, 59, 60


----------



## tommyboy039

Thanks to Maleficent for posting tip. I have a few proposed trades and hopefully closer to a complete set for a kid's birthday present this summer! 

Also, thanks to a co-worker I now have my first Star double with #4-Bowler Hat Attack. Anyone who needs it and can offer #12?


----------



## vette79

I have 10 for the 22


----------



## Aladdan

I have pooh or multiple stars fir just dumbo. Then i will have my complete set!! Anyone in the park today??


----------



## SandyPA

I have an extra pooh#70 and a #65 Jasmine that I would like to trade for a Halloween card for a Christmas card.
Pm me if anybody would like a trade. Sandy


----------



## Maleficent53

Great trades completed with SandyPA, TommyBoy039 and MMD281.  Thanks again to each of you for helping me out


----------



## Maleficent53

After several more successful trades, I almost have 2 sets ready to go for my grandsons!  

I NEED star card..... 2 - 7 (need 2) - 9 - 10 - 15 - 17 (2 cards) - 20 - 21 - 22 


I HAVE star 13
        moon 25(2) 26 27 28 29 31 36 37 38 40 
       planet 41(3) 42(3) 43(3) 44 45(3) 46(2) 49 50(3) 51(2) 52(3) 53 54
                55(5) 56 57(5) 58(3) 60

I will willing to trade multiples of what I have to complete these sets.  Would like to have their books done when we take them this summer.  Send me a PM if you can help an old gal out!


----------



## kfeather

Hi... I just joined these forums as I'm making a set for my son and have a number of cards and many extras.  We just got back from Disney and by next year's trip (we go every Star Wars Weekend), I'd like to have a complete one.  

Anyway... 

This is what I need...
Star - 2, 3, 9, 10, 15, 16
Moon - 21, 22, 30, 40

This are the extras I have to trade...
Star - 5, 6, 11, 12, 19
Moon - 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 32, 34, 35, 37, 38
Planet - 41, 42, 43, 45, 47, 49, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59

Let me know if you are interested.  So glad I found this forum!


----------



## SandyPA

Hi everyone. Been awhile since I posted.  I have updated my list:
 my needs are:1,8,9,12,13,14,17,18,21,22,26,36,

 I have to trade:42,44,45,48,51,52,53,56,58
 Pm me if interested in a trade.
Sandy


----------



## ilovemk76

I need: 5, 12 - 17, 19, 22, 27, 35, 61, 62, 64 - 70

I have extras of: 2, 6-8, 11, 18, 20, 21, 23 - 26, 28, 30, 32 - 34, 38 - 44, 46, 48 - 58, 60


----------



## mpforet

Hi all.  My family is just back from WDW and we are hooked on this game.  A couple of friendly sorcerers gave/traded us some cards, but we are a few away from a full set.  Like kfeather says, we'd love a full set for our next trip next year!

Needs: Star- 2, 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 19, 22, Moon- 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 35, 37, 38, and the Lightning Bolts 61-70.

Duplicates for Trade: 23(x3), 29, 34, 36, 40, 41, 42, 44, 46, 47, 48(x2), 49, 50(x2), 52, 54, 55(x2), 57(x2), 59.

Please send me a PM if you could help us out.


----------



## SandyPA

mpforet said:


> Hi all.  My family is just back from WDW and we are hooked on this game.  A couple of friendly sorcerers gave/traded us some cards, but we are a few away from a full set.  Like kfeather says, we'd love a full set for our next trip next year!
> 
> Needs: Star- 2, 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 19, 22, Moon- 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 35, 37, 38, and the Lightning Bolts 61-70.
> 
> Duplicates for Trade: 23(x3), 29, 34, 36, 40, 41, 42, 44, 46, 47, 48(x2), 49, 50(x2), 52, 54, 55(x2), 57(x2), 59.
> 
> Please send me a PM if you could help us out.



 I sent you a pm this morning for a trade. sandy


----------



## ilovemk76

alayne said:


> My DS has finally completed his set including the limited edition cards (not the CM card) and he keeps asking me if there are anymore? We are going back to Disney in Nov and we have promised him that we will spend as much time as he needs to play the whole game.
> 
> Does anyone know if there will be new cards this year? Do you think they will do the special addition cards again at the parties? Have there been any special addition cards for this year?
> 
> Thanks
> Allison




How do you get the rare cards?  I got one with the game purchase. eBay?


----------



## mike_r

ilovemk76 said:


> How do you get the rare cards?  I got one with the game purchase. eBay?



You can get them on ebay, 61-70,NSSHP and MVMCP cards but the usuallay are outragously priced, best bet is to buy some more booster packs and trade for the rare ones.


----------



## like2workout

i just pm'd you for a possible trade.  thx!



ilovemk76 said:


> I need: 5, 12 - 17, 19, 22, 27, 35, 61, 62, 64 - 70
> 
> I have extras of: 2, 6-8, 11, 18, 20, 21, 23 - 26, 28, 30, 32 - 34, 38 - 44, 46, 48 - 58, 60


----------



## ilovemk76

mike_r said:


> You can get them on ebay, 61-70,NSSHP and MVMCP cards but the usuallay are outragously priced, best bet is to buy some more booster packs and trade for the rare ones.



The booster packs are not cheap. iIRC they are $15.


----------



## mpforet

kfeather said:


> Hi... I just joined these forums as I'm making a set for my son and have a number of cards and many extras.  We just got back from Disney and by next year's trip (we go every Star Wars Weekend), I'd like to have a complete one.



Did you happen to see my PM concerning a trade?


----------



## SandyPA

Just completed another great trade with MPForet. Thank you very much.


----------



## mpforet

Thank you SandyPA and mike_r for the trades!

Still in need of the following: 2, 8, 13, 14, 19, 22, 26, 37, and 38. 
For trade: 23, 23, 36, 41, 42, 44, 46, 48, 48, 49, 50, 50, 52, 55, 55, 57, 57.


----------



## Lilo225stitch

MarknTara said:


> We just got back on Saturday (10/27, sad to have had to leave and on top of that we return to NJ to brace for this storm..) and my Wife and I absolutely loved this game.  I can barely ever get her to play games period but she loved this just as much as I did.
> We finished missing just one card, #9.  I did get 3 booster packs and ended up with two Ariel's and a Mushu.  Looking forward to going back down there to get #9 and the rest  unless someone close to us wants to trade



Hello i have your card that u r looking for #9 and i live in nj ....... Could we trade for an ariel?


----------



## Lilo225stitch

ilovemk76 said:


> I need: 5, 12 - 17, 19, 22, 27, 35, 61, 62, 64 - 70
> 
> I have extras of: 2, 6-8, 11, 18, 20, 21, 23 - 26, 28, 30, 32 - 34, 38 - 44, 46, 48 - 58, 60




Hello i have 16,17,15 could we trade for 2,6,7?


----------



## figment_jii

Thanks to Disfan13 for the great trade!


----------



## mpforet

Please see page #33 for updated list.


----------



## disfan13

Thank you figment_jii for the trade.


----------



## dizdreamer1955

mpforet said:


> Hey all.  Please see below if you can help us finish our 1-60 deck.
> 
> Needs: 2, 8, 13, 19, 22
> Trades: 23, 23, 36, 41, 42, 44, 45, 46, 46, 48, 48, 48, 49, 49, 50, 50, 50, 52, 52, 54, 55, 55, 55, 57, 58, 60
> 
> Thanks.



I have 13 and need 41. Could we do a mail trade?
Thanks,
Julie


----------



## mpforet

dizdreamer1955,

I have sent you a PM.


----------



## ilovemk76

UPDATED

I need: 5, 13, 15, 16 17, 19, 22, 61, 62, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70

I have: 6 (2), 7 (2), 8, 18, 21 (3), 23 (2), 24, 25 (3), 26, 28, 30, 32, 33, 34 (3), 38, 39 (2), 40 (3), 41 (2), 42 (5), 43 (4), 44, 46 (3), 48(2), 49 (2), 50 (4), 51 (3), 52, 53 (4), 54 (2), 55 (2), 56 (4), 57, 58, 60 (3)


----------



## ilovemk76

Lilo225stitch said:


> Hello i have 16,17,15 could we trade for 2,6,7?



I no longer have #2.


----------



## sherlockmiles

the moons that I need are:
23, 27, 28, 29, 33, 34, 35, 38, 39.

{I need lots more - only started playing last week!}

am in Connecticut - happy to snail mail trade.

Let me know.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Only started playing game last week on our 25th anniversary trip to WDW.
am in Connecticut - happy to snail mail trade.  Met and traded with lots of great people at the park - thank you all!!
A few people needed to relax and enjoy the magic....Disney = smiles!
(I guess I cant pm yet until I post 10 times.....)
Let me know.

I have these to trade:
star: 6
moon: 24, 31
crescent: 46, 47 (x2), 49, 51, 55, 58

the stars I need are:
1,2,3,8,9,10, 12,13,14,15,18,19

the moons that I need are:
23, 27, 28, 29, 33, 34, 35, 38, 39.

the crescents I need are:
48, 50, 52, 56, 59, 60

the lightning I need are:
62, 63, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70.


----------



## mpforet

sherlockmiles said:


> Only started playing game last week on our 25th anniversary trip to WDW.
> am in Connecticut - happy to snail mail trade.  Met and traded with lots of great people at the park - thank you all!!
> A few people needed to relax and enjoy the magic....Disney = smiles!
> (I guess I cant pm yet until I post 10 times.....)
> Let me know.



I can trade my 23, 48, and 50 for your 24, 47, and 51.

I will send you a PM.  You can look on a previous page of this thread for a link to another thread where you can post until reaching 10 posts.  The post with the link may be five or six pages ago...


----------



## sherlockmiles

mpforet said:


> I can trade my 23, 48, and 50 for your 24, 47, and 51.
> 
> I will send you a PM.  You can look on a previous page of this thread for a link to another thread where you can post until reaching 10 posts.  The post with the link may be five or six pages ago...



took me a bit but finally found thread to post to - send PM reply - thank you for showing me the ropes here.

My updated needs lists:
star: 3,8,9,10,12,13,14,15,18,19,22
moon: 23, 27, 28, 29, 34,35, 39
crescent - none needed
lighting (unchanged): 62,63,65,66,67,68,69,70

Anyone know where you can get additional insert pages for the MSK binders being sold in WDW now?  They do not hold 70 cards.


----------



## like2workout

i currently need 1, 10, 14, 17, 20, & 22.

i can trade 35, 38, 53, 57, & 58.

let me know if anyone is interested.  thx.


----------



## stephleslie

ilovemk76 said:


> UPDATED
> 
> I need: 5, 13, 15, 16 17, 19, 22, 61, 62, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70
> 
> I have: 6 (2), 7 (2), 8, 18, 21 (3), 23 (2), 24, 25 (3), 26, 28, 30, 32, 33, 34 (3), 38, 39 (2), 40 (3), 41 (2), 42 (5), 43 (4), 44, 46 (3), 48(2), 49 (2), 50 (4), 51 (3), 52, 53 (4), 54 (2), 55 (2), 56 (4), 57, 58, 60 (3)



Would you like to trade: I have 15, 16 and 22

I need these that you have: 7, 18, and 34


Stephanie


----------



## stephleslie

Maleficent53 said:


> After several more successful trades, I almost have 2 sets ready to go for my grandsons!
> 
> I NEED star card..... 2 - 7 (need 2) - 9 - 10 - 15 - 17 (2 cards) - 20 - 21 - 22
> 
> 
> I HAVE star 13
> moon 25(2) 26 27 28 29 31 36 37 38 40
> planet 41(3) 42(3) 43(3) 44 45(3) 46(2) 49 50(3) 51(2) 52(3) 53 54
> 55(5) 56 57(5) 58(3) 60
> 
> I will willing to trade multiples of what I have to complete these sets.  Would like to have their books done when we take them this summer.  Send me a PM if you can help an old gal out!



Just sent you a PM, if you still want to trade!


----------



## ilovemk76

stephleslie said:


> Would you like to trade: I have 15, 16 and 22
> 
> I need these that you have: 7, 18, and 34
> 
> 
> Stephanie



Yes.


----------



## stephleslie

ilovemk76 said:


> Yes.



I will PM you.


----------



## Lilo225stitch

ilovemk76 said:


> I no longer have #2.



Ok i am still interested in the other two cards


----------



## stephleslie

Pending some trades I have going, here is my new list: 

Extras: 1, 21, 22, 24 (2), 25 (2), 26 (2), 29, 31(2), 33, 34 (3), 35, 39 (3), 40 (3), 42, 43 (3), 44 (3), 45 (4), 46 (3), 47 (2), 49 (2), 50 (4), 52 (2), 54 (4), 55 (3), 56 (7), 57, 58 (2)


Still Need: 2, 3, 5, 11, 12, 14, 19, 59, 61, 62, 63, 63, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70


Anyone interested in trading cards?


----------



## mpforet

Thanks for the wonderful trade, dizdreamer1955!


----------



## ilovemk76

UPDATED

I need: 5, 13, 17, 19, 61, 62, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70

I have: 6 (2), 7, 8, 21 (3), 23 (2), 24, 25 (3), 26, 28, 30, 32, 33, 34 (2), 38, 39 (2), 40 (3), 41 (2), 42 (5), 43 (4), 44, 46 (3), 48(2), 49 (2), 50 (4), 51 (3), 52, 53 (4), 54 (2), 55 (2), 56 (4), 57, 58, 60 (3)


----------



## deebits

stephleslie said:


> Pending some trades I have going, here is my new list:
> 
> Extras: 1, 21, 22, 24 (2), 25 (2), 26 (2), 29, 31(2), 33, 34 (3), 35, 39 (3), 40 (3), 42, 43 (3), 44 (3), 45 (4), 46 (3), 47 (2), 49 (2), 50 (4), 52 (2), 54 (4), 55 (3), 56 (7), 57, 58 (2)
> 
> 
> Still Need: 2, 3, 5, 11, 12, 14, 19, 59, 61, 62, 63, 63, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in trading cards?



I am  in WDW right now and will be home in a few days.  I need #1 and could trade my 3.


----------



## Lilo225stitch

ilovemk76 said:


> UPDATED
> 
> I need: 5, 13, 17, 19, 61, 62, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70
> 
> I have: 6 (2), 7, 8, 21 (3), 23 (2), 24, 25 (3), 26, 28, 30, 32, 33, 34 (2), 38, 39 (2), 40 (3), 41 (2), 42 (5), 43 (4), 44, 46 (3), 48(2), 49 (2), 50 (4), 51 (3), 52, 53 (4), 54 (2), 55 (2), 56 (4), 57, 58, 60 (3)



Can i trade cards for your (1) 6 and 7


----------



## dizdreamer1955

mpforet said:


> Thanks for the wonderful trade, dizdreamer1955!


You are welcome! Thank you!


----------



## stephleslie

deebits said:


> I am  in WDW right now and will be home in a few days.  I need #1 and could trade my 3.



I will set aside #1 for you. PM me with your address and I can send it on to you!


----------



## stephleslie

Thank you for the trade, mpforet!


----------



## mpforet

stephleslie said:


> Thank you for the trade, mpforet!



Right back at ya!


----------



## atl_jayhawk

Just back and now only need two more cards:  #3 and #19.  My extras are below and would love to make a trade.

5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 14, 16, 17, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29 (2), 31, 32, 35, 36 (2), 37, 38, 39, 42, 43, 44 (2), 45, 46, 47, 48 (2), 49, 50 (2), 56 (2), 57 (2), 58 (2), 59 (2), 60


----------



## Lilo225stitch

atl_jayhawk said:


> Just back and now only need two more cards:  #3 and #19.  My extras are below and would love to make a trade.
> 
> 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 14, 16, 17, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29 (2), 31, 32, 35, 36 (2), 37, 38, 39, 42, 43, 44 (2), 45, 46, 47, 48 (2), 49, 50 (2), 56 (2), 57 (2), 58 (2), 59 (2), 60



I need   7 i have 3


----------



## Lilo225stitch

atl_jayhawk said:


> Just back and now only need two more cards:  #3 and #19.  My extras are below and would love to make a trade.
> 
> 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 14, 16, 17, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29 (2), 31, 32, 35, 36 (2), 37, 38, 39, 42, 43, 44 (2), 45, 46, 47, 48 (2), 49, 50 (2), 56 (2), 57 (2), 58 (2), 59 (2), 60



I have 3 i need 7


----------



## sherlockmiles

This was to ILOVEMK76 - just sent you a pm


----------



## sherlockmiles

stephleslie said:


> Pending some trades I have going, here is my new list:
> 
> Extras: 1, 21, 22, 24 (2), 25 (2), 26 (2), 29, 31(2), 33, 34 (3), 35, 39 (3), 40 (3), 42, 43 (3), 44 (3), 45 (4), 46 (3), 47 (2), 49 (2), 50 (4), 52 (2), 54 (4), 55 (3), 56 (7), 57, 58 (2)
> 
> 
> Still Need: 2, 3, 5, 11, 12, 14, 19, 59, 61, 62, 63, 63, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in trading cards?



sent you pm :0)


----------



## stephleslie

sherlockmiles said:


> sent you pm :0)



I don't have 22 anymore. Here is my updated list. I am saving #1 for another poster:

Extras: 21, 24 (2), 25 (2), 26 (2), 29, 31(2), 33, 34 (3), 35, 39 (3), 40 (3), 42, 43 (3), 44 (3), 45 (4), 46 (3), 47 (2), 49 (2), 50 (4), 52 (2), 54 (4), 55 (3), 56 (7), 57, 58 (2)


Still Need: 2, 5, 11, 12, 14, 19, 61, 62, 63, 63, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70


----------



## ilovemk76

Thank you to 

wolf29
mike_r
stephleslie

for your trades.


----------



## ilovemk76

I need: 5, 13, 17 (trade pending), 19, 61, 62, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70

I have: 6 (2), 7, 8 (trade pending), 21 (3), 23 (2), 24, 25 (3), 26, 28, 30, 32, 33, 34 (2), 38, 39 (2), 40 (3), 41 (2), 42 (5), 43 (4), 44, 46 (3), 48(2), 49 (2), 50 (4), 51 (3), 52, 53 (4), 54 (2), 55 (2), 56 (4), 57, 58, 60 (3)


----------



## stephleslie

ilovemk76 said:


> Thank you to
> 
> wolf29
> mike_r
> stephleslie
> 
> for your trades.



Thank you!


----------



## atl_jayhawk

Lilo225stitch said:


> I have 3 i need 7



I'll hold my #7 for your #3, but not really sure how to proceed since neither of us have enough posts to PM or email.


----------



## deebits

stephleslie said:


> Thank you!



I just returned from WDW and sent you a PM.  Please PM with your address and I will get Buzz in the mail right away to you.

Thank you


----------



## Maleficent53

atl_jayhawk said:


> I'll hold my #7 for your #3, but not really sure how to proceed since neither of us have enough posts to PM or email.



Check out the note I posted on page 28 of this thread.  It will help you get the posts you need to be able to PM each other.....


----------



## deebits

I am looking for 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 21, 29, 35, 38

I have extras of 3, 4, 5, 15, 16, 18, 19, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 30, 31, 31, 33, 34, 36, 37, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45,46, 47, 48. 49, 50, 52, 53,  54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60

Thank you


----------



## deebits

ilovemk76 said:


> I need: 5, 13, 17 (trade pending), 19, 61, 62, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70
> 
> I have: 6 (2), 7, 8 (trade pending), 21 (3), 23 (2), 24, 25 (3), 26, 28, 30, 32, 33, 34 (2), 38, 39 (2), 40 (3), 41 (2), 42 (5), 43 (4), 44, 46 (3), 48(2), 49 (2), 50 (4), 51 (3), 52, 53 (4), 54 (2), 55 (2), 56 (4), 57, 58, 60 (3)




Would you like to trade your 6 and 21 for my 5 and 19?


----------



## ilovemk76

deebits said:


> Would you like to trade your 6 and 21 for my 5 and 19?



Yes.  I will send a PM


----------



## dizdreamer1955

deebits said:


> I am looking for 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 21, 29, 35, 38
> 
> I have extras of 3, 4, 5, 15, 16, 18, 19, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 30, 31, 31, 33, 34, 36, 37, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45,46, 47, 48. 49, 50, 52, 53,  54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
> 
> Thank you



I have 29 & 35 - and I need 4 & 15. Can we trade? If so, send me PM. Thanks!


----------



## deebits

dizdreamer1955 said:


> I have 29 & 35 - and I need 4 & 15. Can we trade? If so, send me PM. Thanks!



I am sorry, I no longer have 15


----------



## stephleslie

For those of you whom I still have a trade in the mail (I think it is only 1 person currently): I just found card #29 behind some papers on my desk and I have a horrible feeling I may have mixed up a card. So, if you get the wrong card from me and were expecting #29, please PM me, and I will send it to you ASAP!

Thank you, and I am so sorry if that is the case! 

Here is my updated list:

Extras: 21, 24 (2), 25 (2), 26 (2), 29 (possibly pending trade?), 31(2), 33, 34 (3), 35, 39 (3), 40 (3), 42, 43 (3), 44 (3), 45 (4), 46 (3), 47 (2), 49 (2), 50 (4), 52 (2), 54 (4), 55 (3), 56 (7), 57, 58 (2)


Still Need: 2, 5, 11, 12, 14, 19, 61, 62, 63, 63, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70


----------



## ewatts

Cards I have to trade:

Star
04  Doriss Bowler Hat Attack  (2)
06  Fa Mulans Dragon Cannon (2)
08  King Tritons Trident (2)
09  Lythoss Rock Titan Boulder Throw
11  Maximuss Horseshoes
14  NIBSs Neverland Assault
16  Robin Hoods Magic Arrow
17  Simbas Roar (2)
18  The Fairy Godmothers Pumpkin Bash
19  The Giants Stomp (3)
22  Woodys Cowboy Lasso (2)
Moon
23  Aladdins Lamp (2)
24  Bolts Super Bark (4)
25  Cinderellas Magic Ribbon (2)
26  Colonel Hathis Righteous Stomp
29  Lightning McQueens Ka-Chow
30  Mickeys Magic Beans (2)
31  Mikes Grand Entrance (2)
32  Pinocchios Sawdust Blast (3)
33  Prince Phillips Enchanted Sword
34  Snow Whites Housecleaning (3)
35  The Headless Horsemans Exploding Jack-O-Lantern (5)
36  The Mad Hatters Tea Time (2)
37  The Queen of Heartss Card Army 
38  The Sugar Plum Fairies Dewdrop Spiderweb (2)
39  Wall-Es Trash Crunch
40  Yen Sids Sorcerers Hat (2)
Planet
41  Auroras Rose Petals
42  Baloos Coconut Cascade (2)
43  Caballero Donalds Piñata (3)
44  Dashs Whirlwind (3)
45  Flowers Flowers
46  Gophers Demolition Dynamite (3)
47  Grumpys Pummeling Pickaxe (3)
48  Lumieres Candle Blast (3)
49  Mowglis Swinging Vine
50  Mr. Toads Wild Ride (2)
51  Pocahontass Colors of the Wind (3)
52  Pongos Soot Bucket (3)
53  Prince Naveens Army of Frogs (2)
54  Pumbaas Odorous Gas (2)
55  Quasimodos Bell 
56  Rafikis Wisdom Stick (4)
57  The Blue Fairys Wand Wish 
58  The Woozles Woozle Nightmare (2)
59  Thumpers Mighty Thump
60  Tianas Hot Sauce (3)
Lightning Bolt
65  Jasmines Magic Carpet Tassels of Fury (1)

Cards I need:
05  Eves Laser Blast
61  Ariels Bubble Attack
62  Dumbos Pink Elephant Parade
63  Finn McMissiles Missile Salvo
66  Mama Odies Magic Charm
67  Merryweathers Stone Spell
69  Mushus Fiery Breath
CM1- The Cast Members Power of the Four Keys (Only given to opening SotMK Cast)
01/P- Chip N Dales Bag of Tricks (Mickeys Not So Scary Halloween Party Exclusive)
02/P- Wayne And Lannys Ornament Barrage (Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party Exclusive)


PM or reply.


----------



## atl_jayhawk

deebits said:


> I am looking for 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 21, 29, 35, 38
> 
> I have extras of 3, 4, 5, 15, 16, 18, 19, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 30, 31, 31, 33, 34, 36, 37, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45,46, 47, 48. 49, 50, 52, 53,  54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
> 
> Thank you



I only need 3 and 19 and have 6, 9, 29, 35, and 38 for trade.  If interested, kindly send a PM.


----------



## sherlockmiles

deebits said:


> I am sorry, I no longer have 15



I can trade my 38 for your 9.
Please PM me if interested.
Thanks!


----------



## dizdreamer1955

deebits said:


> I am sorry, I no longer have 15



I tried sending another pm. Did you get it? I also need 18, 49, 53, and 56 if any of those are still available.
Thanks!


----------



## MichCra

ewatts said:


> Cards I have to trade:
> 
> Star
> 04  Doriss Bowler Hat Attack  (2)
> 06  Fa Mulans Dragon Cannon (2)
> 08  King Tritons Trident (2)
> 09  Lythoss Rock Titan Boulder Throw
> 11  Maximuss Horseshoes
> 14  NIBSs Neverland Assault
> 16  Robin Hoods Magic Arrow
> 17  Simbas Roar (2)
> 18  The Fairy Godmothers Pumpkin Bash
> 19  The Giants Stomp (3)
> 22  Woodys Cowboy Lasso (2)
> Moon
> 23  Aladdins Lamp (2)
> 24  Bolts Super Bark (4)
> 25  Cinderellas Magic Ribbon (2)
> 26  Colonel Hathis Righteous Stomp
> 29  Lightning McQueens Ka-Chow
> 30  Mickeys Magic Beans (2)
> 31  Mikes Grand Entrance (2)
> 32  Pinocchios Sawdust Blast (3)
> 33  Prince Phillips Enchanted Sword
> 34  Snow Whites Housecleaning (3)
> 35  The Headless Horsemans Exploding Jack-O-Lantern (5)
> 36  The Mad Hatters Tea Time (2)
> 37  The Queen of Heartss Card Army
> 38  The Sugar Plum Fairies Dewdrop Spiderweb (2)
> 39  Wall-Es Trash Crunch
> 40  Yen Sids Sorcerers Hat (2)
> Planet
> 41  Auroras Rose Petals
> 42  Baloos Coconut Cascade (2)
> 43  Caballero Donalds Piñata (3)
> 44  Dashs Whirlwind (3)
> 45  Flowers Flowers
> 46  Gophers Demolition Dynamite (3)
> 47  Grumpys Pummeling Pickaxe (3)
> 48  Lumieres Candle Blast (3)
> 49  Mowglis Swinging Vine
> 50  Mr. Toads Wild Ride (2)
> 51  Pocahontass Colors of the Wind (3)
> 52  Pongos Soot Bucket (3)
> 53  Prince Naveens Army of Frogs (2)
> 54  Pumbaas Odorous Gas (2)
> 55  Quasimodos Bell
> 56  Rafikis Wisdom Stick (4)
> 57  The Blue Fairys Wand Wish
> 58  The Woozles Woozle Nightmare (2)
> 59  Thumpers Mighty Thump
> 60  Tianas Hot Sauce (3)
> Lightning Bolt
> 65  Jasmines Magic Carpet Tassels of Fury (1)
> 
> Cards I need:
> 05  Eves Laser Blast
> 61  Ariels Bubble Attack
> 62  Dumbos Pink Elephant Parade
> 63  Finn McMissiles Missile Salvo
> 66  Mama Odies Magic Charm
> 67  Merryweathers Stone Spell
> 69  Mushus Fiery Breath
> CM1- The Cast Members Power of the Four Keys (Only given to opening SotMK Cast)
> 01/P- Chip N Dales Bag of Tricks (Mickeys Not So Scary Halloween Party Exclusive)
> 02/P- Wayne And Lannys Ornament Barrage (Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party Exclusive)
> 
> 
> PM or reply.


I can trade either 63 or 67 for your 65.
I can also trade 5 for 18.  Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## deebits

sherlockmiles said:


> I can trade my 38 for your 9.
> Please PM me if interested.
> Thanks!



 Sorry I am looking for 9 and 38.


----------



## deebits

dizdreamer1955 said:


> I tried sending another pm. Did you get it? I also need 18, 49, 53, and 56 if any of those are still available.
> Thanks!



I sent you a pm. Please let me know if you didn't get it


----------



## deebits

atl_jayhawk said:


> I only need 3 and 19 and have 6, 9, 29, 35, and 38 for trade.  If interested, kindly send a PM.



I just sent you a pm


----------



## Lilo225stitch

atl_jayhawk said:


> I'll hold my #7 for your #3, but not really sure how to proceed since neither of us have enough posts to PM or email.



Me neither


----------



## dizdreamer1955

deebits said:


> I sent you a pm. Please let me know if you didn't get it



I replied to your message. Thanks!


----------



## stephleslie

Lilo225stitch said:


> Me neither



You can keep posting here until you get enough posts, or you can start a new topic and reply to yourself if you need to, to build up your post count.


----------



## mpforet

Evening all.  

We are just one card away from finishing our first 1-60 deck: #19, Giant's Stomp.  I have the following cards available for trade: 46, 48, 49, 50, 55.  

Please let me know if you can help out (tremendously)!


----------



## BethA

Going next week, are they still selling the booster packs?


----------



## mpforet

BethA said:


> Going next week, are they still selling the booster packs?



I went at the end of May, and they were located in the Main St. Cinema.  There was one 3' by 3' display with the booster packs, t-shirts, and non-SotMK items.

I have read that they are in the Emporium as well.

Good luck!


----------



## sherlockmiles

mpforet said:


> I went at the end of May, and they were located in the Main St. Cinema.  There was one 3' by 3' display with the booster packs, t-shirts, and non-SotMK items.
> 
> I have read that they are in the Emporium as well.
> 
> Good luck!



we were there the last week of june and they were selling booster packs in the Emporium on Main St and in a store in Frontierland.


----------



## ilovemk76

Thank you for the trades

deebits
sherlockmiles


----------



## ilovemk76

I need: 13, 61, 62, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70

I have: 6, 7, 8, 21 (2), 23 (2), 24, 25 (3), 26, 28, 30, 32, 33, 34 (2), 38, 39 (2), 40 (3), 41 (2), 42 (5), 43 (4), 44, 46 (3), 48(2), 49 (2), 50 (4), 51 (3), 52, 53 (4), 54 (2), 55 (2), 56 (4), 57, 58, 60 (3)


----------



## sherlockmiles

Hi All -

My updated needs list (assuming all in process trades are successful):
9, 18, 19, 22

My extras are:
6,15,24 (2), 25 (3), 26 (2), 31, 38 (2), 41 (1), 42 (2), 46, 47 (3), 48, 49, 51, 53, 55, 58.

PM me for any trades - thank you!  
TTFN


----------



## RunnerMomO

So glad I found this. We haven't gotten many new ones lately...think we finally got 2 new ones last weekend. These are the ones we need:
8,9, 10, 18, 61-70 ( do these last ones exist?!)

We have extras of:
2, 3, 4, 11, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 22-27, 28-35, 37-50, 52-60. 

We will be at MK on Saturday in the hopes of maybe finding some folks willing to trade as well. Let us know.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Thank you for trades!!!
Stephleslie
ILoveMK76


----------



## deebits

ilovemk76 said:


> Thank you for the trades
> 
> deebits
> sherlockmiles



Thank you So much for the trade. Everything arrived


----------



## deebits

RunnerMomO said:


> So glad I found this. We haven't gotten many new ones lately...think we finally got 2 new ones last weekend. These are the ones we need:
> 8,9, 10, 18, 61-70 ( do these last ones exist?!)
> 
> We have extras of:
> 2, 3, 4, 11, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 22-27, 28-35, 37-50, 52-60.
> 
> We will be at MK on Saturday in the hopes of maybe finding some folks willing to trade as well. Let us know.



I have card 18.  Would you like to trade it for your 12?


----------



## RunnerMomO

deebits said:


> I have card 18.  Would you like to trade it for your 12?



Would you believe we just got #18 at MK. Sorry!


----------



## stephleslie

sherlockmiles said:


> Thank you for trades!!!
> Stephleslie
> ILoveMK76



Thank you!


----------



## stephleslie

Here is my updated list again, if anyone wants to trade:

Extras: 3, 21, 24 (2), 25 (2), 26 (2), 29, 31(2), 33, 34 (3), 35, 39 (3), 40 (3), 42, 43 (3), 44 (3), 45 (4), 46 (3), 47 (2), 49 (2), 50 (4), 52 (2), 54 (4), 55 (3), 56 (7), 57, 58 (2)


Still Need: 2, 5, 11, 12, 14, 19, 61, 62, 63, 63, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70


----------



## mousefan

have extras of the following :

star: 3, 4. 8. 9. 15. 21. 

moon:23. 24. 26. 27.28.29.30. 31,32,37,38,39,40,

planet  41,42,44,45,46,47,48,49,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,59,60

lightening:61,62,70


looking for 

star: 1, 2, 5,7, 11, 12,16,17, 18,22
moon: 25, 33, 35
planet: 58, 
lightening : 64,67,68,69

also planning ahead we are planning on attending MNSSHP in October  going to be looking for MVMMCP ticket swap


----------



## deebits

I am looking for Card 62, (Dumbo), Halloween and Christmas.
Have extras of 65-69


----------



## stephleslie

mousefan said:


> have extras of the following :
> 
> star: 3, 4. 8. 9. 15. 21.
> 
> moon:23. 24. 26. 27.28.29.30. 31,32,37,38,39,40,
> 
> planet  41,42,44,45,46,47,48,49,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,59,60
> 
> lightening:61,62,70
> 
> 
> looking for
> 
> star: 1, 2, 5,7, 11, 12,16,17, 18,22
> moon: 25, 33, 35
> planet: 58,
> 
> also planning ahead we are planning on attending MNSSHP in October  going to be looking for MVMMCP ticket swap



I need 61, 62, and 70 that you have extra. 

I can trade you 25, 33, and 35. 

I will PM you as well!


----------



## dizdreamer1955

mousefan said:


> have extras of the following :
> 
> star: 3, 4. 8. 9. 15. 21.
> 
> moon:23. 24. 26. 27.28.29.30. 31,32,37,38,39,40,
> 
> planet  41,42,44,45,46,47,48,49,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,59,60
> 
> lightening:61,62,70
> 
> 
> looking for
> 
> star: 1, 2, 5,7, 11, 12,16,17, 18,22
> moon: 25, 33, 35
> planet: 58,
> lightening : 64,67,68,69
> 
> also planning ahead we are planning on attending MNSSHP in October  going to be looking for MVMMCP ticket swap



Sent you a PM....I have 58 and you have cards I need.
Thanks!


----------



## mousefan

atl_jayhawk 
dizdreamer1955 
deebits  

your cards were mailed out today .........


----------



## dizdreamer1955

mousefan said:


> atl_jayhawk
> dizdreamer1955
> deebits
> 
> your cards were mailed out today .........



Thanks! Your card was mailed yesterday too!


----------



## mousefan

dizdreamer1955 
deebits

cards arrived tyvm for trade


----------



## deebits

mousefan said:


> dizdreamer1955
> deebits
> 
> cards arrived tyvm for trade



I am so glad to hear they arrived.  Your's I am sure will be in my mail box when I get home tonight.


----------



## swebb0310

I have extras of:
34 Snow White's Housecleaning
44 Dash's Whirlwind
47 Grump's Pummeling Pickaxe
49 Mowgli's Swinging Vine
50 Mr. Toad's Wild Ride
53 Prince Naveen's Army of Frogs
54 Pumbaa's Odorous Gas

I need:
1,2,5,7,9,10,13,14,16,17,18,20,21,22,26,27,30-33,35,36,38,39,41,46,51,52,55,57,61-70


----------



## raven69david

OP Here. Need 64 and 68. I have 61 and 62 for trade.


----------



## dizdreamer1955

mousefan said:


> dizdreamer1955
> deebits
> 
> cards arrived tyvm for trade



Thank you!!!


----------



## atl_jayhawk

RunnerMomO said:


> So glad I found this. We haven't gotten many new ones lately...think we finally got 2 new ones last weekend. These are the ones we need:
> 8,9, 10, 18, 61-70 ( do these last ones exist?!)
> 
> We have extras of:
> 2, 3, 4, 11, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 22-27, 28-35, 37-50, 52-60.
> 
> We will be at MK on Saturday in the hopes of maybe finding some folks willing to trade as well. Let us know.



I have #8 and #9 and would be happy to trade either for your #3.  PM if interested.  Thanks.


----------



## disneyfan888

Hello everyone!

So glad I found this thread!

I have some repeats and am willing to trade if anyone's interested.

I am missing: 9, 16, 19, 20, 22, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70,  Cast Member ,Halloween & Christmas.

I have repeats of: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60. 

I really, really want Merrywhether and Hercules, if anyone wants to trade let me know


----------



## eeyoremommy

disneyfan888 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So glad I found this thread!
> 
> I have some repeats and am willing to trade if anyone's interested.
> 
> I am missing: 9, 16, 19, 20, 22, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70,  Cast Member ,Halloween & Christmas.
> 
> I have repeats of: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60.
> 
> I really, really want Merrywhether and Hercules, if anyone wants to trade let me know



DS has 19 and 22.  Although he needs several you have, he would take 2 and 3.  PM me if you're interested.


----------



## eeyoremommy

DS has extras of 

7, 19 (trade requested), 21, 22 (trade requested), 30, 31, 34, 39, 40, 43, 44, 45, 47, 49, 52, 53, 54, 56, 57, 58

DS needs

2 (trade requested), 3 (trade requested), 4, 9, 11, 12, 13, 14, 16, 17, 25, 29, 33, 38, 61, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 68. 69

He hasn't been able to get booster packs until recently, so that's why he lacks a large number in the 60's.  Anyone interested in trading, send me a PM.  TIA.


----------



## disneyfan888

eeyoremommy said:


> DS has extras of
> 
> 7, 19 (trade requested), 21, 22 (trade requested), 30, 31, 34, 39, 40, 43, 44, 45, 47, 49, 52, 53, 54, 56, 57, 58
> 
> DS needs
> 
> 2 (trade requested), 3 (trade requested), 4, 9, 11, 12, 13, 14, 16, 17, 25, 29, 33, 38, 61, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 68. 69
> 
> He hasn't been able to get booster packs until recently, so that's why he lacks a large number in the 60's.  Anyone interested in trading, send me a PM.  TIA.



I just sent you an email, I thought it was a PM, sorry about that.


----------



## eeyoremommy

I'll check my email.  Either is fine.


----------



## eeyoremommy

disneyfan888 said:


> I just sent you an email, I thought it was a PM, sorry about that.



Could you resend the email?  I just realize my account had a very old email address that is no longer used.  I updated it, so I should get the email now.  Sorry about that.  I thought I remembered to switch everything.


----------



## disneyfan888

eeyoremommy said:


> Could you resend the email?  I just realize my account had a very old email address that is no longer used.  I updated it, so I should get the email now.  Sorry about that.  I thought I remembered to switch everything.



I just resent it


----------



## disneyfan888

Hello everyone! Update of list.

I have some repeats and am willing to trade if anyone's interested.

I am missing: 9, 16, 20, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, Cast Member ,Halloween & Christmas.

I have repeats of: 1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60. 

If anyone wants to trade let me know


----------



## like2workout

hello!  if your trade falls through for your 22, i can trade you a 38 for it.  thx



eeyoremommy said:


> DS has extras of
> 
> 7, 19 (trade requested), 21, 22 (trade requested), 30, 31, 34, 39, 40, 43, 44, 45, 47, 49, 52, 53, 54, 56, 57, 58
> 
> DS needs
> 
> 2 (trade requested), 3 (trade requested), 4, 9, 11, 12, 13, 14, 16, 17, 25, 29, 33, 38, 61, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 68. 69
> 
> He hasn't been able to get booster packs until recently, so that's why he lacks a large number in the 60's.  Anyone interested in trading, send me a PM.  TIA.


----------



## eeyoremommy

@like2workout...

22 has already been mailed out to its new owner.  If I get another, I'll let you know. Good luck.  Sorry I couldn't trade with you.


----------



## like2workout

no problem, thx for letting me know!



eeyoremommy said:


> @like2workout...
> 
> 22 has already been mailed out to its new owner.  If I get another, I'll let you know. Good luck.  Sorry I couldn't trade with you.


----------



## deebits

I am in need of the following cards

1, 7,11, 12, 13, 14

I have extras of 

3, 4, 16, 19, 23, 24, 25, 26,27, 28, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34,36,37,39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46.47, 48, 49, 50. 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

I love the cards and have a few duplicates Coulds some one explain to me what the numbers mean/how to set up what i can tell others that i'm trading them? I'm going to be soon gaining some Not so Scary Halloween Cards around September. [due to the Mickey's not so scary Halloween party]

Looking forward to trading!


----------



## RunnerMomO

like2workout said:


> no problem, thx for letting me know!



I have 22. Do you have others to trade?


----------



## RunnerMomO

disneyfan888 said:


> Hello everyone! Update of list.
> 
> I have some repeats and am willing to trade if anyone's interested.
> 
> I am missing: 9, 16, 20, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, Cast Member ,Halloween & Christmas.
> 
> I have repeats of: 1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60.
> 
> If anyone wants to trade let me know



I have 16 and 20. We need 10 and 51. PM if interested.


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

Will trade for any,  but i would like Mr. Incredible and the rest of the incredible crew [i have Violet, Dash, & Frozone] and Rapunzel's hair whip
My duplicates:
36-Mad Hatter
26-Colonel Hathi [the elephant leader form Jungle book]
41-Aura 


PM me if wish to trade. 

also Whats the Moon and star symbols mean on the cards?


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

The symbols on the cards are as follows:
Moon - common
Halfmoon - uncommon
Star - rare
Lightning - super rare (the only way to get a lightning card is to purchase a booster pack.  they are not given out with the free cards)


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

Sweebb,
I have Mad Hatter[36] Colonel Hathi[26] & Aura[41]

i'll trade you these for Grumpy's Pickax, Mr. Toad I'll just give you the Aura one.. Let me know if theses are ones your seeking. I would love Grumpy and Mr. Toad



swebb0310 said:


> I have extras of:
> 34 Snow White's Housecleaning
> 44 Dash's Whirlwind
> 47 Grump's Pummeling Pickaxe
> 49 Mowgli's Swinging Vine
> 50 Mr. Toad's Wild Ride
> 53 Prince Naveen's Army of Frogs
> 54 Pumbaa's Odorous Gas
> 
> I need:
> 1,2,5,7,9,10,13,14,16,17,18,20,21,22,26,27,30-33,35,36,38,39,41,46,51,52,55,57,61-70


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> The symbols on the cards are as follows:
> Moon - common
> Halfmoon - uncommon
> Star - rare
> Lightning - super rare (the only way to get a lightning card is to purchase a booster pack.  they are not given out with the free cards)



Ok thanks! I wondered the what was 'value' indicator for these was. Also the numbers on the cards (say a star card) do they correspond with that star set? (Still a rookie with these)


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

TexasHiddenMickeys said:


> Ok thanks! I wondered the what was 'value' indicator for these was. Also the numbers on the cards (say a star card) do they correspond with that star set? (Still a rookie with these)




The "park/event" exclusives seem to have a Sun icon (at least thats what i'd call it)

Wayne and Lanny christmas card
Chip and Dale halloween party
There was also a cast member card

jump out to ebay and take a look.


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

Well that don't answer the questions of the card numbers corresponding with the symbols on the cards


----------



## like2workout

i have 35, 38, 53, 57, and 58.  do you need any of those to trade for 22?  thx!



RunnerMomO said:


> I have 22. Do you have others to trade?


----------



## mpforet

TexasHiddenMickeys said:


> Well that don't answer the questions of the card numbers corresponding with the symbols on the cards



The number on the card has no significance.  The symbol is the 'rarity' decider.

Star cards are 1-22; Moon are 23-40; Planet are 41-60; Lightning Bolts are 61-70; Suns are 1/P and 2/P.  Cards 1-70 'should' have equal distribution among symbols (given a large enough sample size).

Hope this helps!


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

mpforet said:


> The number on the card has no significance.  The symbol is the 'rarity' decider.
> 
> Star cards are 1-22; Moon are 23-40; Planet are 41-60; Lightning Bolts are 61-70; Suns are 1/P and 2/P.  Cards 1-70 'should' have equal distribution among symbols (given a large enough sample size).
> 
> Hope this helps!



Yea it helps though now I'm going to try referring the "complete list" of the cards so I know the numbers to the card. Although I would love to borrow the cast member card for my upcoming trip.. But I know how those who have it are lock tight to keep a hold of that card.

Feel free to PM me to give me any duplicates!
Cards im Missing: 5-7, 9-19, 47, 50, 60-70, 
(if able to part with these)cast member of the 4 keys, and very merry Christmas. 

My extras are: 26, 41, 54


----------



## mpforet

TexasHiddenMickeys said:


> Yea it helps though now I'm going to try referring the "complete list" of the cards so I know the numbers to the card. Although I would love to borrow the cast member card for my upcoming trip.. But I know how those who have it are lock tight to keep a hold of that card.



From the sale price of the 4 Keys card, I doubt someone would let you 'borrow' it.  ...I have read that it does not work at the portals as well.


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

mpforet said:


> From the sale price of the 4 Keys card, I doubt someone would let you 'borrow' it.  ...I have read that it does not work at the portals as well.



Well be neat to own it for collection sake.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

When you buy a booster pack you get a sheet with pictures of all the cards.

I don't have the best scanner, but i've scanned my... you can see it here
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3097446/SotMK.jpg

They put all 70 cards on the sheet so you'll need to zoom to get a look.


----------



## stephleslie

We recently bought the "home game" which gave me some I was needing, but I still need a few more. I know the cards in the 60's are usually only found in booster packs which we neglected to buy on our last trip, so I am willing to trade 2 or more of my extras for just one that I still need. I have so many extra that I really need to get rid of! 

That being said, here is my updated list: 

Extras: 3, 15, 21, 23, 24 (2), 25 (2), 26 (2), 29, 31(2), 33, 34 (3), 35 (2), 39 (3), 40 (3), 41, 42, 43 (3), 44 (3), 45 (4), 46 (3), 47 (2), 49 (2), 50 (4), 52 (2), 54 (4), 55 (3), 56 (7), 57, 58 (2), 60


Still Need: 5, 11, 12, 14, 19, 62, 63, 63, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70

Please let me know if any of you still want to trade!


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

Yea I'm planing to buy a booster pack, and maybe ill find ones I'm missing with them as well when I go for my daily 10 cards (five from my card and 5 from my mom.. She don't play but gets the packs for me to use.. Looking forward to wearing my master Sorcerer shirt I bought last time in Disney and beat easy mode. Going on medium next round!!

Cards im Missing: 5-7, 9-19, 47, 50, 60-70


----------



## Disney Commando

Going a little off topic but have had luck here before with this, Does anyone have any Transportation Cards to trade from the newer 26 card series Or even the other 2 series I have cards to trade from all 3


----------



## Disney Commando

stephleslie said:


> We recently bought the "home game" which gave me some I was needing, but I still need a few more. I know the cards in the 60's are usually only found in booster packs which we neglected to buy on our last trip, so I am willing to trade 2 or more of my extras for just one that I still need. I have so many extra that I really need to get rid of!
> 
> That being said, here is my updated list:
> 
> Extras: 3, 15, 21, 23, 24 (2), 25 (2), 26 (2), 29, 31(2), 33, 34 (3), 35 (2), 39 (3), 40 (3), 41, 42, 43 (3), 44 (3), 45 (4), 46 (3), 47 (2), 49 (2), 50 (4), 52 (2), 54 (4), 55 (3), 56 (7), 57, 58 (2), 60
> 
> 
> Still Need: 5, 11, 12, 14, 19, 62, 63, 63, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70
> 
> Please let me know if any of you still want to trade!



sent you a pm


----------



## Disneyvisitor

I am looking for cards 2,6 and 21 as well as the lightening cards

Extras 14, 25, 26, 27, 28, 32, 37, 42, 43, 47, 48,49, 50, 56, 57, 58







stephleslie said:


> We recently bought the "home game" which gave me some I was needing, but I still need a few more. I know the cards in the 60's are usually only found in booster packs which we neglected to buy on our last trip, so I am willing to trade 2 or more of my extras for just one that I still need. I have so many extra that I really need to get rid of!
> 
> That being said, here is my updated list:
> 
> Extras: 3, 15, 21, 23, 24 (2), 25 (2), 26 (2), 29, 31(2), 33, 34 (3), 35 (2), 39 (3), 40 (3), 41, 42, 43 (3), 44 (3), 45 (4), 46 (3), 47 (2), 49 (2), 50 (4), 52 (2), 54 (4), 55 (3), 56 (7), 57, 58 (2), 60
> 
> 
> Still Need: 5, 11, 12, 14, 19, 62, 63, 63, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70
> 
> Please let me know if any of you still want to trade!


----------



## Disneyvisitor

Trade 21 for 14?


----------



## RunnerMomO

Update. We need 10 and 51 (plus the 61 and up's...need to go buy a booster pack! 
Have multiple extras of 2, 4, 11,12, 14 - 17, 19, 20, 23-35, 37-50, 52-60.


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

RunnerMomO said:


> Update. We need 10 and 51 (plus the 61 and up's...need to go buy a booster pack!
> Have multiple extras of 2, 4, 11,12, 14 - 17, 19, 20, 23-35, 37-50, 52-60.



Ill trade my Pocahontas card for your gumpy pick axe. 

Cards im Missing: 5-7, 9-19, 47, 50, 60-70
Extra: 26 36 41 & 54


----------



## RunnerMomO

TexasHiddenMickeys said:


> Ill trade my Pocahontas card for your gumpy pick axe.
> 
> Cards im Missing: 5-7, 9-19, 47, 50, 60-70
> Extra: 26 36 41 & 54



Glad to do so. Can you PM yet?


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

RunnerMomO said:


> Glad to do so. Can you PM yet?



Yea sure can.  It's common to get the Pocahontas cards when get your first pack at the park well for me it is


----------



## RunnerMomO

TexasHiddenMickeys said:


> Yea sure can.  It's common to get the Pocahontas cards when get your first pack at the park well for me it is



I meant please PM me address. I can't seem to P M you.


----------



## sherlockmiles

RunnerMomO said:


> I meant please PM me address. I can't seem to P M you.



RunnerMomO - sent you a PM about a possible trade.


----------



## ilovemk76

I need: 13, 61, 62, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70

I have: 6, 7, 8, 21 (2), 23 (2), 24, 25 (3), 26, 28, 30, 32, 33, 34 (2), 38, 39 (2), 40 (3), 41 (2), 42 (5), 43 (4), 44, 46 (3), 48(2), 49 (2), 50 (4), 51 (3), 52, 53 (4), 54 (2), 55 (2), 56 (4), 57, 58, 60 (3)


----------



## sherlockmiles

Has anyone heard if they are putting out another special card for this year's Halloween party??


----------



## jimim

If anyone can help me out.  I'm looking for last halloween's card.  We will be there for this years and will have this years to swap for last years.  PM me if anyone can help me out and I can help them out then!

jim


----------



## figment_jii

sherlockmiles said:


> Has anyone heard if they are putting out another special card for this year's Halloween party??



I haven't heard anything yet, but we should know pretty soon.  The first party is on September 10.  I'm curious also to see if it's a new card or the same card from last year.


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

figment_jii said:


> I haven't heard anything yet, but we should know pretty soon.  The first party is on September 10.  I'm curious also to see if it's a new card or the same card from last year.



I'm looking forward to getting that card when I get to MK mickeys not so scary Halloween party. I'm going to defiantly ask a CM how to obtain it.


----------



## Maleficent53

Yes to a new card for this year's MNSSHP and the suggested theme is Haunted Mansion. 

It would be awesome if someone attending this year (maybe with a large family - picking up more cards than you need) would be able to share them with those of us who might not be able to attend.......

anyone interested in helping me fill out my DGS6 DGS4 books?


----------



## Maleficent53

TexasHiddenMickeys said:


> I'm looking forward to getting that card when I get to MK mickeys not so scary Halloween party. I'm going to defiantly ask a CM how to obtain it.



Texas - You just go to the Fire Station SOTMK location and they mark your party ticket and give you the card!  Easy Peasy!


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

Maleficent53 said:


> Texas - You just go to the Fire Station SOTMK location and they mark your party ticket and give you the card!  Easy Peasy!



Thanks. Thou was going to ask them cause I figured it be at the firehouse to find out. Lets hope the medium difficulty is any good, got to remember my special SOTMK shirt!


----------



## lizbeth374

Hello. Glad to see people trading on here. 

I am missing the following cards: 1, 4, 9, 10, 14, 17, 19, 20, 22, 35, 36, 46, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70 and the Christmas and Halloween cards from last year.

I have the following to trade: 5, 8, 11, 12, 16, 18, 24, 25, 26, 27, 29, 30, 32, 34, 37, 38, 39, 41, 43, 44, 47, 48, 50, 53, 56, 57, 58, 60

I appreciate anyone willing to help.


----------



## sherlockmiles

lizbeth374 said:


> Hello. Glad to see people trading on here.
> 
> I am missing the following cards: 1, 4, 9, 10, 14, 17, 19, 20, 22, 35, 36, 46, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70 and the Christmas and Halloween cards from last year.
> 
> I have the following to trade: 5, 8, 11, 12, 16, 18, 24, 25, 26, 27, 29, 30, 32, 34, 37, 38, 39, 41, 43, 44, 47, 48, 50, 53, 56, 57, 58, 60
> 
> I appreciate anyone willing to help.




Sent you a PM about a trade


----------



## mom2AidanAndEli

My boys got hooked on these during our trip last week!  Even though we won't be back to MK until at least next year, they got the board game and are loving playing at home.  They don't have a ton to trade, but would love to fill in some of their missing cards.  If anyone can help, we'd really appreciate it!  Please send me a message if you're interested in trading.  Thank you!

Have:  28, 30, 33, 41, 43, 48, 51, 52, 53, 54

Need:  1, 2, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 26, 27, 32, 35, 36, 44, 59, 60

They also need all the super-rare ones except for 69.  I know those are hard to come by, but if anyone happens to have an extra 61-68 or 70, that would be awesome!


----------



## mpforet

mom2AidanAndEli said:


> If anyone can help, we'd really appreciate it!  Please send me a message if you're interested in trading.  Thank you!
> 
> Have:  10, 14, 28, 30, 33, 41, 43, 48, 51, 52, 53, 54
> 
> Need:  1, 2, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 26, 27, 32, 35, 36, 38, 44, 55, 59, 60



I have sent you a PM concerning a trade.


----------



## mpforet

lizbeth374 said:


> Hello. Glad to see people trading on here.
> 
> I am missing the following cards: 1, 4, 9, 10, 14, 17, 19, 20, 22, 35, 36, 46, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70 and the Christmas and Halloween cards from last year.
> 
> I have the following to trade: 5, 8, 11, 12, 16, 18, 24, 25, 26, 27, 29, 30, 32, 34, 37, 38, 39, 41, 43, 44, 47, 48, 50, 53, 56, 57, 58, 60
> 
> I appreciate anyone willing to help.



I have sent you a message.


----------



## dizdreamer1955

lizbeth374 said:


> Hello. Glad to see people trading on here.
> 
> I am missing the following cards: 1, 4, 9, 10, 14, 17, 19, 20, 22, 35, 36, 46, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70 and the Christmas and Halloween cards from last year.
> 
> I have the following to trade: 5, 8, 11, 12, 16, 18, 24, 25, 26, 27, 29, 30, 32, 34, 37, 38, 39, 41, 43, 44, 47, 48, 50, 53, 56, 57, 58, 60
> 
> I appreciate anyone willing to help.



Hi, I sent you a pm.


----------



## Disney Commando

Great trade with stephleslie


----------



## Disney Commando

Working on my son's set now

Need  10,11,13,17,18,20,21,23 & 49

Have to trade 24,25,26,27,30,32,34,35,36,41,42,44,45,46,47,48,50,51,52,55,56,57,58,59 & 60


----------



## stephleslie

Thanks for the earlier trade!

You don't have any extras that I need at the moment, but let me send you #23, and #49 for your son's set. I will PM you!


----------



## stephleslie

Updated list:

Extras: 3, 15, 23, 24 (2), 25 (2), 26 (2), 29, 31(2), 33, 34 (3), 35 (2), 39 (3), 40 (3), 41, 42, 43 (3), 44 (3), 45 (4), 46 (3), 47 (2), 49 (2), 50 (4), 52 (2), 54 (4), 55 (3), 56 (7), 57, 58 (2), 60


Still Need: 11, 14, 19, 62, 63, 63, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70


Does anyone know if you can buy booster packs online anywhere? It is impossible to find the cards in the 60s any other way.


----------



## sherlockmiles

sherlockmiles said:


> RunnerMomO - sent you a PM about a possible trade.



RunnerMomO - thanks for the great trade.


----------



## mpforet

stephleslie said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy booster packs online anywhere? It is impossible to find the cards in the 60s any other way.



:raises hand:  Try this link:

http://www.disneystore.com/sorcerers-of-the-magic-kingdom-trading-card-game/mp/1316125/1000260/

From what I have read, the 1-60 cards contained in those sets are 'minutely' different from the cards in MK (cut location), but they still work in the Kingdom.


----------



## Falloneybaloney

Hi there! Was wondering if anyone was willing to trade with me for numbers 2, 20, or 21! I have many duplicates to make a trade!  looking to complete our set for my husband for our 1st wedding anniversary! What better "paper" item?!


----------



## ilovemk76

Falloneybaloney said:


> Hi there! Was wondering if anyone was willing to trade with me for numbers 2, 20, or 21! I have many duplicates to make a trade!  looking to complete our set for my husband for our 1st wedding anniversary! What better "paper" item?!



Do you have #13?  I have #21.



ilovemk76 said:


> I need: 13, 61, 62, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70
> 
> I have: 6, 7, 8, 21 (2), 23 (2), 24, 25 (3), 26, 28, 30, 32, 33, 34 (2), 38, 39 (2), 40 (3), 41 (2), 42 (5), 43 (4), 44, 46 (3), 48(2), 49 (2), 50 (4), 51 (3), 52, 53 (4), 54 (2), 55 (2), 56 (4), 57, 58, 60 (3)


----------



## stephleslie

mpforet said:


> :raises hand:  Try this link:
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/sorcerers-of-the-magic-kingdom-trading-card-game/mp/1316125/1000260/
> 
> From what I have read, the 1-60 cards contained in those sets are 'minutely' different from the cards in MK (cut location), but they still work in the Kingdom.



Thanks for the link. I will check out the game!


----------



## figment_jii

The MNSSHP card has been announced for this year!
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...buts-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/

I'll be look for someone who'd be interested in trading for this card.  I have last year's MNSSHP card (Chip & Dale).


----------



## sherlockmiles

figment_jii said:


> The MNSSHP card has been announced for this year!
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...buts-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/
> 
> I'll be look for someone who'd be interested in trading for this card.  I have last year's MNSSHP card (Chip & Dale).



OOH  OOOH   OOOH   

ME TOO ME TOO ME TOO!!!!!

Happy and motivated to enter into negotiations!!!


(I contemplated a weekend trip just to get it, but not sure I can swing it......)


----------



## Falloneybaloney

ilovemk76 said:


> Do you have #13?  I have #21.



I should have been more specific- I have 19, 23, 24, 28, 40, 42, 43, 44, 45, 49, 51, 52, 54, 56 and 59 to trade! Looking for 2, 20, and 21.  Thanks!


----------



## TangledMama

I need the following cards:

4, 10, 13, 14, 17, 18, 19, 21


I have these cards available to trade:

6, 11, 12, 23, 29, 30, 31, 39, 40, 42, 43, 47, 48, 49, 51, 52, 55, 56, 57, 58, 60


----------



## eeyoremommy

Disney Commando said:


> Working on my son's set now
> 
> Need  10,11,13,17,18,20,21,23 & 49
> 
> Have to trade 24,25,26,27,30,32,34,35,36,41,42,44,45,46,47,48,50,51,52,55,56,57,58,59 & 60



I sent you a PM.


----------



## eeyoremommy

TangledMama said:


> I need the following cards:
> 
> 4, 10, 13, 14, 17, 18, 19, 21
> 
> 
> I have these cards available to trade:
> 
> 6, 11, 12, 23, 29, 30, 31, 39, 40, 42, 43, 47, 48, 49, 51, 52, 55, 56, 57, 58, 60



I sent you a PM.


----------



## BellaPetunia

I will be going to MNSSHP in October and will have two extra cards.  I am trying to make two complete sets, one for each daughter.    Would anyone going to MVMCP like to to trade two cards for the two extra MNSSHP ones I will have?
Please PM me.


----------



## eeyoremommy

@TangledMama

Your card is in the mail!


----------



## sherlockmiles

BellaPetunia said:


> I will be going to MNSSHP in October and will have two extra cards.  I am trying to make two complete sets, one for each daughter.    Would anyone going to MVMCP like to to trade two cards for the two extra MNSSHP ones I will have?
> Please PM me.



PM'd you 2x


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

Cards im Missing: 5-7, 9-19, 47, 50, 60-70, & very merry Christmas. 

My extras are: 26, 41, 54


----------



## disneyfan888

Hello everyone! Update of list.

I have some repeats and am willing to trade if anyone's interested.

I am missing: 9, 20, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, Cast Member ,Halloween & Christmas.

I have repeats of: 3, 4, 5, 7, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 18, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 29,  30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60. 

If anyone wants to trade let me know


----------



## radetoan

Hi Everyone!  Just got back from Disney World and really had a fun time playing this game with my kids.  We were really excited to find this thread!  We have some extra cards that we would love to trade for the ones we are missing so that we can make a complete set.

Here is what we are missing: 1, 3, 4, 11, 14, 17, 18, 22, 32, 33, 42, 58, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, and any special issue/holiday cards

Here is what we have to trade: 7 (2), 12, 13, 15, 23 (2), 25 (2), 29, 30 (2), 35, 36 (2), 45 (2), 46, 47 (3), 48 (3), 51 (2), 52, 53 (5), 54 

Thank you!


----------



## Falloneybaloney

radetoan said:


> Hi Everyone!  Just got back from Disney World and really had a fun time playing this game with my kids.  We were really excited to find this thread!  We have some extra cards that we would love to trade for the ones we are missing so that we can make a complete set.
> 
> Here is what we are missing: 1, 3, 4, 11, 14, 17, 18, 22, 32, 33, 42, 58, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, and any special issue/holiday cards
> 
> Here is what we have to trade: 7 (2), 12, 13, 15, 23 (2), 25 (2), 29, 30 (2), 35, 36 (2), 45 (2), 46, 47 (3), 48 (3), 51 (2), 52, 53 (5), 54
> 
> Thank you!



Radetoan- I will trade you my #42 for your #7! Let me know.


----------



## ilovemk76

radetoan said:


> Hi Everyone!  Just got back from Disney World and really had a fun time playing this game with my kids.  We were really excited to find this thread!  We have some extra cards that we would love to trade for the ones we are missing so that we can make a complete set.
> 
> Here is what we are missing: 1, 3, 4, 11, 14, 17, 18, 22, 32, 33, 42, 58, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, and any special issue/holiday cards
> 
> Here is what we have to trade: 7 (2), 12, 13, 15, 23 (2), 25 (2), 29, 30 (2), 35, 36 (2), 45 (2), 46, 47 (3), 48 (3), 51 (2), 52, 53 (5), 54
> 
> Thank you!



Would you like to trade your #13 for 32, 33, 42, 58 or 60?




I have: 6, 7, 8, 21 (2), 23 (2), 24, 25 (3), 26, 28, 30, 32, 33, 34 (2), 38, 39 (2), 40 (3), 41 (2), 42 (5), 43 (4), 44, 46 (3), 48(2), 49 (2), 50 (4), 51 (3), 52, 53 (4), 54 (2), 55 (2), 56 (4), 57, 58, 60 (3)


----------



## eeyoremommy

radetoan said:


> Hi Everyone!  Just got back from Disney World and really had a fun time playing this game with my kids.  We were really excited to find this thread!  We have some extra cards that we would love to trade for the ones we are missing so that we can make a complete set.
> 
> Here is what we are missing: 1, 3, 4, 11, 14, 17, 18, 22, 32, 33, 42, 58, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, and any special issue/holiday cards
> 
> Here is what we have to trade: 7 (2), 12, 13, 15, 23 (2), 25 (2), 29, 30 (2), 35, 36 (2), 45 (2), 46, 47 (3), 48 (3), 51 (2), 52, 53 (5), 54
> 
> Thank you!



I have an extra #58 that I would trade for your #29.  I normally do PMs.  If you are interested, PM or send me an email with your address and I will respond with the same.  I can get it in the mail tomorrow.  These are my DS' cards, and he has approved the trade on his part.  Let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## ceadisney

I have the 2012 Christmas card and would like to do a mail trade for the 2012 Halloween card. Please let me know if you would like to trade. Thanks!


----------



## radetoan

Falloneybaloney said:


> Radetoan- I will trade you my #42 for your #7! Let me know.



Just sent you a PM!


----------



## radetoan

eeyoremommy said:


> I have an extra #58 that I would trade for your #29.  I normally do PMs.  If you are interested, PM or send me an email with your address and I will respond with the same.  I can get it in the mail tomorrow.  These are my DS' cards, and he has approved the trade on his part.  Let me know.  Thanks.



Just sent a PM!


----------



## radetoan

ilovemk76 said:


> Would you like to trade your #13 for 32, 33, 42, 58 or 60?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have: 6, 7, 8, 21 (2), 23 (2), 24, 25 (3), 26, 28, 30, 32, 33, 34 (2), 38, 39 (2), 40 (3), 41 (2), 42 (5), 43 (4), 44, 46 (3), 48(2), 49 (2), 50 (4), 51 (3), 52, 53 (4), 54 (2), 55 (2), 56 (4), 57, 58, 60 (3)




Just sent you a PM!


----------



## radetoan

Disney Commando said:


> Working on my son's set now
> 
> Need  10,11,13,17,18,20,21,23 & 49
> 
> Have to trade 24,25,26,27,30,32,34,35,36,41,42,44,45,46,47,48,50,51,52,55,56,57,58,59 & 60



We would be willing to trade our #23 for your #32.  Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## deebits

I am in need of the following cards

 7,11, 12, 13, 14

I have extras of

3, 4, 16, 19, 23, 24, 25, 26,27, 28, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34,36,37,39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46.47, 48, 49, 50. 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60


----------



## TangledMama

deebits said:


> I am in need of the following cards
> 
> 7,11, 12, 13, 14
> 
> I have extras of
> 
> 3, 4, 16, 19, 23, 24, 25, 26,27, 28, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34,36,37,39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46.47, 48, 49, 50. 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60



Sent you a PM.


----------



## eeyoremommy

deebits said:


> I am in need of the following cards
> 
> 7,11, 12, 13, 14
> 
> I have extras of
> 
> 3, 4, 16, 19, 23, 24, 25, 26,27, 28, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34,36,37,39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46.47, 48, 49, 50. 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60



I sent you a PM.


----------



## radetoan

deebits said:


> I am in need of the following cards
> 
> 7,11, 12, 13, 14
> 
> I have extras of
> 
> 3, 4, 16, 19, 23, 24, 25, 26,27, 28, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34,36,37,39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46.47, 48, 49, 50. 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60



Sent you a pm!


----------



## ilovemk76

radetoan said:


> Just sent you a PM!



I returned your PM.  I will send out the card tomorrow.


----------



## radetoan

Falloneybaloney said:


> Radetoan- I will trade you my #42 for your #7! Let me know.



Received the card in today's mail.  Thank you for the trade!


----------



## HippieChickadee

I have all the cards except the last 10 (rare) cards.  Any tips for me on getting these cards?


----------



## RunnerMomO

HippieChickadee said:


> I have all the cards except the last 10 (rare) cards.  Any tips for me on getting these cards?



Us too. I think very few are being traded... Looks like you have to buy the booster packs/ games. Maybe if a bunch of us buy them, we can trade duplicates?


----------



## like2workout

thx to mom2aidanandeli for a great trade!

i now am looking for 1, 17, 20, & 22 and have to trade 35, 53, 57, & 58 if anyone is interested.  thx!


----------



## mom2AidanAndEli

like2workout said:


> thx to mom2aidanandeli for a great trade!
> 
> i now am looking for 1, 17, 20, & 22 and have to trade 35, 53, 57, & 58 if anyone is interested.  thx!



And thanks to you as well!


----------



## CaptNemo

Hi Guys.  Around a long time but haven't posted very often.  I have 2 sons 6 & 10 who would love to finish their sets.  I am located in Halifax NS Canada - and looking for the following cards:

Card # 1, 2, 6, 8, 11, 11, 21 and 22

Yes i do need 2 copies of #11 !

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SandyPA

Just got back from Disney and I have cards to trade again.
 My needs are: 
1,2,3,8,11,12,15,16,17,18,19,21,24,

Cards I have to trade:
26,28,40,42,43,45,46,48,50,52,53,55,56,57,58

PM me if you want to trade. Thanks, Sandy


----------



## eeyoremommy

SandyPA said:


> Just got back from Disney and I have cards to trade again.
> My needs are:
> 1,2,3,7,8,11,12,15,16,17,18,19,21,24,25,27,28,29,30,31,32,35,37,54,59.
> 
> Cards I have to trade:
> 6,9,20,26,27,33,34,40,42,43,44,45,46,48,49,50,51,52,53,55,56,57,58
> 
> PM me if you want to trade. Thanks, Sandy



Sent you a PM.


----------



## radetoan

SandyPA said:


> Just got back from Disney and I have cards to trade again.
> My needs are:
> 1,2,3,7,8,11,12,15,16,17,18,19,21,24,25,27,28,29,30,31,32,35,37,54,59.
> 
> Cards I have to trade:
> 6,9,20,26,27,33,34,40,42,43,44,45,46,48,49,50,51,52,53,55,56,57,58
> 
> PM me if you want to trade. Thanks, Sandy




Sent you a PM!


----------



## mom2AidanAndEli

SandyPA said:


> Just got back from Disney and I have cards to trade again.
> My needs are:
> 1,2,3,7,8,11,12,15,16,17,18,19,21,24,25,27,28,29,30,31,32,35,37,54,59.
> 
> Cards I have to trade:
> 6,9,20,26,27,33,34,40,42,43,44,45,46,48,49,50,51,52,53,55,56,57,58
> 
> PM me if you want to trade. Thanks, Sandy



Sent you a PM as well!


----------



## radetoan

eeyoremommy said:


> I have an extra #58 that I would trade for your #29.  I normally do PMs.  If you are interested, PM or send me an email with your address and I will respond with the same.  I can get it in the mail tomorrow.  These are my DS' cards, and he has approved the trade on his part.  Let me know.  Thanks.



Received the card in today's mail.  Thank you for the trade!


----------



## Disney Commando

Hi Sandy,
          Did you go after any of the new series Transportation cards (26 card set), we came back a few weeks ago and have some to trade

Ron



SandyPA said:


> Just got back from Disney and I have cards to trade again.
> My needs are:
> 1,2,3,7,8,11,12,15,16,17,18,19,21,24,25,27,28,29,30,31,32,35,37,54,59.
> 
> Cards I have to trade:
> 6,9,20,26,27,33,34,40,42,43,44,45,46,48,49,50,51,52,53,55,56,57,58
> 
> PM me if you want to trade. Thanks, Sandy


----------



## SandyPA

Disney Commando said:


> Hi Sandy,
> Did you go after any of the new series Transportation cards (26 card set), we came back a few weeks ago and have some to trade
> 
> Ron



 I sure do. I just got back on Sunday night. Sad day when you have to come home from disney. anyway give me a few days to get all these cards in order.I almost have a full set to complete  for me. pm me with what you have and i will do the same. I also have a few from the last set 1-25 they handed out too.


----------



## dizdreamer1955

SandyPA said:


> Just got back from Disney and I have cards to trade again.
> My needs are:
> 1,2,3,7,8,11,12,15,16,17,18,19,21,24,25,27,28,29,30,31,32,35,37,54,59.
> 
> Cards I have to trade:
> 6,9,20,26,27,33,34,40,42,43,44,45,46,48,49,50,51,52,53,55,56,57,58
> 
> PM me if you want to trade. Thanks, Sandy



Hi, sent you a pm. Thanks!


----------



## deadheadmamma4

I' m new to this what are these do we get free ones at the park? Also we are going to mnsshp and reg mk I think my kids would like them I have no idea what they are?


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

deadheadmamma4 said:


> I' m new to this what are these do we get free ones at the park? Also we are going to mnsshp and reg mk I think my kids would like them I have no idea what they are?



To start to go get a free pack you go to the firehouse on Main Street or a little corner some where in liberty square. You can get one pack per ticket/room card(aka: one for you an one for each child), once you complete the entire level you get a bonus pack and be able to do same level or do a harder one. This is something to have fun and collect cards to get a complete sets, there are 2holidays cards given out at mickeys Halloween party and Christmas party. Booster packs sold in the stores or Disney store online. Some on amazon and eBay.


----------



## Mercenary

radetoan said:


> Hi Everyone!  Just got back from Disney World and really had a fun time playing this game with my kids.  We were really excited to find this thread!  We have some extra cards that we would love to trade for the ones we are missing so that we can make a complete set.
> 
> Here is what we are missing: 1, 3, 4, 11, 14, 17, 18, 22, 32, 33, 42, 58, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, and any special issue/holiday cards
> 
> Here is what we have to trade: 7 (2), 12, 13, 15, 23 (2), 25 (2), 29, 30 (2), 35, 36 (2), 45 (2), 46, 47 (3), 48 (3), 51 (2), 52, 53 (5), 54
> 
> Thank you!



I am interested in both of your 25s and card 15.  I have 17.33.42.60. Let me know if we can trade.


----------



## Mercenary

All have been away for a bit but wanted to check in, and looking to trade for the following princess or fairy cards.  I have several to trade and will update my list tonight.   Need 02, 06x2,15, 20x2, 25x2.

Lmk if you have these and are looking to trade.


----------



## joanne312

I'm looking for someone that is planning on having an extra 2013 Halloween card. I will be willing to trade a few lightning bolt cards- I have 62, 63, 65, 66, 69, 70 available for trade. PM me if interested.


----------



## squeaky_penguin

I am looking for last year's Christmas card.  We have extras of 1-60 and lightening bolt cards to trade and will have this year's Halloween and Christmas cards to trade.

Thanks!!


----------



## radetoan

Mercenary said:


> I am interested in both of your 25s and card 15.  I have 17.33.42.60. Let me know if we can trade.



Just sent you a PM!


----------



## radetoan

ilovemk76 said:


> Would you like to trade your #13 for 32, 33, 42, 58 or 60?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have: 6, 7, 8, 21 (2), 23 (2), 24, 25 (3), 26, 28, 30, 32, 33, 34 (2), 38, 39 (2), 40 (3), 41 (2), 42 (5), 43 (4), 44, 46 (3), 48(2), 49 (2), 50 (4), 51 (3), 52, 53 (4), 54 (2), 55 (2), 56 (4), 57, 58, 60 (3)




Received the card in today's mail.  Thank you for the trade!


----------



## Mercenary

squeaky_penguin said:


> I am looking for last year's Christmas card.  We have extras of 1-60 and lightening bolt cards to trade and will have this year's Halloween and Christmas cards to trade.
> 
> Thanks!!



sent you pm


----------



## Mercenary

For those interested in trading or offloading 2013 party cards lmk.  Will be looking


----------



## radetoan

deebits said:


> I am in need of the following cards
> 
> 7,11, 12, 13, 14
> 
> I have extras of
> 
> 3, 4, 16, 19, 23, 24, 25, 26,27, 28, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34,36,37,39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46.47, 48, 49, 50. 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60




Received the card in today's mail.  Thank you for the trade!


----------



## deebits

radetoan said:


> Received the card in today's mail.  Thank you for the trade!



Thank  you for the trade. I received mine today


----------



## disneyfan888

SandyPA said:


> Just got back from Disney and I have cards to trade again.
> My needs are:
> 1,2,3,7,8,11,12,15,16,17,18,19,21,24,25,29,32,35,37,47,59.
> 
> Cards I have to trade:
> 6,20,26,34,40,42,43,45,46,48,49,50,51,52,53,55,56,57,58
> 
> PM me if you want to trade. Thanks, Sandy



PM sent


----------



## ilovemk76

radetoan said:


> Received the card in today's mail.  Thank you for the trade!



I got my card too.  Thank you.


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

joanne312 said:


> I'm looking for someone that is planning on having an extra 2013 Halloween card. I will be willing to trade a few lightning bolt cards- I have 62, 63, 65, 66, 69, 70 available for trade. PM me if interested.



I might have a extra after the trip I be happy to trade you later.


----------



## disneyfan888

How do you get the special event ones like the Halloween or Christmas ones? do they give out to everyone during the parties or do they randomly appear in the packs you get when you go to the park? Sad we did not get any last year


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

disneyfan888 said:


> How do you get the special event ones like the Halloween or Christmas ones? do they give out to everyone during the parties or do they randomly appear in the packs you get when you go to the park? Sad we did not get any last year



At the party events which you get IF you buy the tickets to do the parties. And will receive when you tell a CM at the fire house. Doing the Halloween party this year


----------



## disneyfan888

TexasHiddenMickeys said:


> At the party events which you get IF you buy the tickets to do the parties. And will receive when you tell a CM at the fire house. Doing the Halloween party this year



We went to both parties last year and did not get any, which is a shame because I believe the ones being released this year are different. I imagined it was at the parties, but was not sure if they were given out to everyone or if you got them in the packs during party nights. I wish we had known to just ask for them. Not sure if we will be doing them this year, but at least now I know. Thank you!


----------



## Mercenary

Looking for 2, 6 x2, 20 x2, 51 x2.  Let me know if you have these and would like to trade.


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

disneyfan888 said:


> We went to both parties last year and did not get any, which is a shame because I believe the ones being released this year are different. I imagined it was at the parties, but was not sure if they were given out to everyone or if you got them in the packs during party nights. I wish we had known to just ask for them. Not sure if we will be doing them this year, but at least now I know. Thank you!



No problem if I was able to get a 3rd Halloween card I would send it or you.


----------



## SandyPA

I am trying to answer everyones pm's but I am having computer issues. as soon as i get it all fixed up I will be back on here and hopefully be able to trade with a few of you that pm me this week. Sandy


----------



## disneyfan888

TexasHiddenMickeys said:


> No problem if I was able to get a 3rd Halloween card I would send it or you.



Thank you so much!! I have a bunch of repeats, so if I have anything you need just let me know


----------



## jworthy

We have an extra 2012 Christmas card if anyone is willing to trade a 2013 Halloween card for.  Just pm me, thanks.  Plus, we have a bunch of other extras if anyone needs some.


----------



## Mercenary

Looking for 2, 6 x2, 20 x2, 51 x2.

I have 

28,29,31,33,38,40,42,45,46,48,49,52,54,55,56,57,60


----------



## eeyoremommy

Here is my DS' updated list of needs and haves.  We will be at WDW next weekend, so I should have some to add.

Needs:  11, 14, 17, 38

Have to trade: 31, 32, 39 (2), 40, 43, 44, 45 (2), 47, 49, 52, 53 (2), 54, 56, 57

I know it's not much to work with, but I hope to have more to offer in trade after next weekend .


----------



## es1989

We just started so we're missing a lot. If anyone can help me out it'd be great!

Have to trade: 16, 23, 26, 34, 39, 42, 43, 45 (x2), 53, 58 and 60

Need: 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 17, 18, 20, 22, 27, 28, 31, 32, 33, 35, 36, 41, 44, 47, 51, 54 and 56.


----------



## SandyPA

Well i am finally back in business with a happy computer. as i know a few of you probably did some trading all week. I updated my post #611 on what i have to trade and what i need to complete my set.
 So take a look at my updated post and pm me with trading. Thanks Sandy


----------



## disneyfan888

SandyPA said:


> Well i am finally back in business with a happy computer. as i know a few of you probably did some trading all week. I updated my post #611 on what i have to trade and what i need to complete my set.
> So take a look at my updated post and pm me with trading. Thanks Sandy



I had sent you a PM, did you get it?


----------



## dizdreamer1955

SandyPA said:


> Well i am finally back in business with a happy computer. as i know a few of you probably did some trading all week. I updated my post #611 on what i have to trade and what i need to complete my set.
> So take a look at my updated post and pm me with trading. Thanks Sandy



Hi Sandy,
I just sent you a new pm. 
Thanks,
Julie


----------



## crocko

Any SOTMK traders that will be in WDW during November?

Would be fun to meet-up in the parks and trade in-person.


My son and I currently have 40 cards and probably 15-20 extras.


----------



## Mercenary

radetoan said:


> Just sent you a PM!



Received the cards today.  Thanks so much.  I did not get yours out till this weekend sorry for the short delay.  I hope you get them soon and thanks again for the trade


----------



## Mercenary

SandyPA said:


> Well i am finally back in business with a happy computer. as i know a few of you probably did some trading all week. I updated my post #611 on what i have to trade and what i need to complete my set.
> So take a look at my updated post and pm me with trading. Thanks Sandy



Did you get my PM?  Please let me know.


----------



## SandyPA

Mercenary said:


> Did you get my PM?  Please let me know.



I just pm you back. thanks for the trade,sandy


----------



## southcarolinagirl

I have cards #13, 23, 26, 28, 29, 35, 36, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 50, 52, 56, 57, 58, 59, and 60, looking to trade for:

2, 3, 12, 15, 16, 17, 20, 30, 31, 32, 34, 49, 61-70

Let me know if interested, TIA!


----------



## southcarolinagirl

I have cards #13, 23, 26, 28, 29, 35, 36, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 50, 52, 56, 57, 58, 59, and 60, looking to trade for:

2, 3, 12, 15, 16, 17, 20, 30, 31, 32, 34, 49, 61-70

Let me know if interested, TIA!


----------



## SandyPA

southcarolinagirl said:


> I have cards #13, 23, 26, 28, 29, 35, 36, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 50, 52, 56, 57, 58, 59, and 60, looking to trade for:
> 
> 2, 3, 12, 15, 16, 17, 20, 30, 31, 32, 34, 49, 61-70
> 
> Let me know if interested, TIA!



Sending you a pm for a possible trade. sandy


----------



## disneyfan888

Hello everyone! Update of list.

I have some repeats and am willing to trade if anyone's interested.

I am missing: 9, 20, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, Cast Member Halloween & Christmas.

I have repeats of: 3, 4, 5, 7, 10, 11, 12, 14, 18, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60. 

If anyone wants to trade let me know


----------



## southcarolinagirl

SandyPA, I just sent you a PM


----------



## southcarolinagirl

Eeyoremommy and es1989, I just sent PM for possible trade


----------



## SandyPA

southcarolinagirl said:


> SandyPA, I just sent you a PM



 no pm yet. you better try again. Thanks Sandy


----------



## southcarolinagirl

Sandy and Eeyore, PMs on way!


----------



## mpforet

southcarolinagirl said:


> I have cards #13, 23, 26, 28, 29, 35, 36, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 50, 52, 56, 57, 58, 59, and 60, looking to trade for:
> 
> 2, 3, 12, 15, 16, 17, 20, 30, 31, 32, 34, 49, 61-70
> 
> Let me know if interested, TIA!



I just sent you a PM concerning a trade.


----------



## southcarolinagirl

mpforet said:


> I just sent you a PM concerning a trade.



Just sent you a PM


----------



## sherlockmiles

disneyfan888 said:


> Hello everyone! Update of list.
> 
> I have some repeats and am willing to trade if anyone's interested.
> 
> I am missing: 9, 20, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, Cast Member Halloween & Christmas.
> 
> I have repeats of: 3, 4, 5, 7, 10, 11, 12, 14, 18, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60.
> 
> If anyone wants to trade let me know



I could use #18 but it doesn't look like you need any of my duplicates 
seems to be what I'm running into lately


----------



## eeyoremommy

@sherlockmiles

We're going this weekend.  Maybe we'll get lucky, and I can help you out.  I know we'll be getting at least one booster pack and hopefully three packs of cards. It could happen.


----------



## Mercenary

eeyoremommy said:


> @sherlockmiles
> 
> We're going this weekend.  Maybe we'll get lucky, and I can help you out.  I know we'll be getting at least one booster pack and hopefully three packs of cards. It could happen.



Good luck.  I am looking for cards 2, 6x2, 20, and 51.  If you end up with extras lmk.  Or Ariel and Jasmine.


----------



## mpforet

Mercenary said:


> Or Ariel and Jasmine.



I have one of each that I can trade.

Do you have an extra Mr. Incredible, Winnie the Pooh, or Mushu?


----------



## Mercenary

mpforet said:


> I have one of each that I can trade.
> 
> Do you have an extra Mr. Incredible, Winnie the Pooh, or Mushu?



I do not have any extra lighting atm.  I have a Christmas party card.


----------



## radetoan

Mercenary said:


> Received the cards today.  Thanks so much.  I did not get yours out till this weekend sorry for the short delay.  I hope you get them soon and thanks again for the trade



Received the cards in today's mail.  Thank you for the trade!


----------



## briannesmom

My daughter and I are trying to complete our basic set

We need 1 3 7 8 9 14 18 19

Have to trade 23 44 45 52 53 54

Pm me if you want to trade


----------



## ness0905

We have  to trade 4,17,23(2),24,33(2),34,35,36(2),43,44,45(2),47,48(3),51(2),52,53(2),54(2),57,58,60
We need 2,8,9,19,26,39
Also we have 67 looking to trade for 64
And 2013 mnsshp looking to trade for last years or 64


----------



## dizdreamer1955

ness0905 said:


> We have  to trade 4,17,23(2),24,33(2),34,35,36(2),43,44,45(2),47,48(3),51(2),52,53(2),54(2),57,58,60
> We need 2,8,9,19,26,39
> Also we have 67 looking to trade for 64
> And 2013 mnsshp looking to trade for last years or 64



I received your pm and I have replied. Thanks!


----------



## southcarolinagirl

Sandy and eeyoremom, received cards today.  Thanks for the trade!


----------



## mom2AidanAndEli

Still trying to finish my sons' pack.  Thanks already for those who have traded to help us on our way.  Even though we don't get to WDW too often, they love playing the board game at home and hoping to have a complete set.  

Here's an update of where we are:

Have for trading:  3, 15, 28, 29, 30, 33(x2), 35, 39, 41, 42, 43, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52(x2), 53, 54, 55, 57, 60

Still need:  2, 8, 9, 11, 12, 16, 17, 18, 19, 21, 22, 23, 24, 26, 36 

Also need 61-68 and 70--they already have 69.  I know these are very special cards, but just thought I'd throw it out there just in case!

Thank you!


----------



## radetoan

mom2AidanAndEli said:


> Still trying to finish my sons' pack.  Thanks already for those who have traded to help us on our way.  Even though we don't get to WDW too often, they love playing the board game at home and hoping to have a complete set.
> 
> Here's an update of where we are:
> 
> Have for trading:  3, 15, 28, 29, 30, 33(x2), 35, 39, 41, 42, 43, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52(x2), 53, 54, 55, 57, 60
> 
> Still need:  2, 8, 9, 11, 12, 16, 17, 18, 19, 21, 22, 23, 24, 26, 36
> 
> Also need 61-68 and 70--they already have 69.  I know these are very special cards, but just thought I'd throw it out there just in case!
> 
> Thank you!



Just sent you a pm!


----------



## mom2AidanAndEli

radetoan said:


> Just sent you a pm!



For some reason, didn't get it.  Is there usually a long delay?


----------



## SandyPA

southcarolinagirl said:


> Sandy and eeyoremom, received cards today.  Thanks for the trade!



received your cards today. thank you. sandy


----------



## deebits

I need cards 1, 8, 12, 13(two of these) and 14

I have extras of

3, 16, 19,23, 24, 25, 26,27, 28, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34,36,37,39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46.47, 48, 49, 50. 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60


----------



## Mercenary

SandyPA

got the cards Saturday. Thanks hope that means your show up soon.


----------



## arni3

Im looking for cards:

8, 10, 12, 13, 14, 17


----------



## southcarolinagirl

Mom2aiden, I just you a pm


----------



## eeyoremommy

southcarolinagirl said:


> Sandy and eeyoremom, received cards today.  Thanks for the trade!



Been out of town.  Yours came either Friday or Saturday, but we got it.  Thanks!


----------



## eeyoremommy

After a long weekend, I can now update.  I have a lot that people may or may not need, but there aren't many DS needs.  Maybe once we get a full set, I put what's left up here for anyone who needs it.  I joked with him today that we have so many duplicates, we almost have a second set.

DS needs - 11, 17   and from the booster packs # 61, 63, 64, 66, 68, 69


Have to trade - 3, 5, 6 (2), 7, 8, 20, 21, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29 (2), 30, 31 (2), 32, 33, 34, 36, 37 (2), 38, 39 (3), 40, 43 (2), 44, 45 (4), 46, 47 (3), 48 (2), 49 51, 52, 53 (2), 54, 55 (3), 56, 57 (3), 58, 59

DS might be willing to trade a 2013 Halloween party card for 61, 63, 64, 66, 68, or 69.

TIA!


----------



## radetoan

mom2AidanAndEli said:


> For some reason, didn't get it.  Is there usually a long delay?



Just sent another pm.  There usually is not a delay.  I have no idea what happened.


----------



## mom2AidanAndEli

Just replied to both southcarolinagirl and radetoan.  Hoping to trade!


----------



## mpforet

eeyoremommy said:


> DS might be willing to trade a 2013 Halloween party card for 61, 63, 64, 66, 68, or 69.
> 
> TIA!



I have a #61 to trade if he is still interested.  

For anyone else, I also have a #65 and a #67, looking to trade for either #62, #68, or #69.


----------



## eeyoremommy

Mpforet sent a pm


----------



## sherlockmiles

Hi all -

I'm still in need of 9 and 18.

Have to trade 6, 15, 24, 25, 26, 31, 38, 41, 42, 46, 47, 48, 53, 55, 58

Thanks much!


----------



## mpforet

eeyoremommy said:


> Mpforet sent a pm



Received your PM and returned one.


----------



## Mercenary

eeyoremommy said:


> After a long weekend, I can now update.  I have a lot that people may or may not need, but there aren't many DS needs.  Maybe once we get a full set, I put what's left up here for anyone who needs it.  I joked with him today that we have so many duplicates, we almost have a second set.
> 
> DS needs - 11, 17   and from the booster packs # 61, 63, 64, 66, 68, 69
> 
> 
> Have to trade - 3, 5, 6 (2), 7, 8, 20, 21, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29 (2), 30, 31 (2), 32, 33, 34, 36, 37 (2), 38, 39 (3), 40, 43 (2), 44, 45 (4), 46, 47 (3), 48 (2), 49 51, 52, 53 (2), 54, 55 (3), 56, 57 (3), 58, 59
> 
> DS might be willing to trade a 2013 Halloween party card for 61, 63, 64, 66, 68, or 69.
> 
> TIA!



Sent pm


----------



## Mercenary

arni3 said:


> Im looking for cards:
> 
> 8, 10, 12, 13, 14, 17



What cards do you have for trade?


----------



## SandyPA

I have cards to trade 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just got back from Disney and I have cards to trade again.
My needs are: 
1,2,8,11,12,16,17,18,19,21,

Cards I have to trade:
6,25,26,28,40,41,42,43,45,46,48,50,52,53,55,56,57,58,60

PM me if you want to trade. Thanks, Sandy


----------



## southcarolinagirl

Mom2aidanandeli, I sent out card today and sent you a pm


----------



## SandyPA

Mercenary said:


> SandyPA
> 
> got the cards Saturday. Thanks hope that means your show up soon.



got you cards today(Monday) thank you .


----------



## Lightning McQueen

Mercenary said:


> I do not have any extra lighting atm.  I have a Christmas party card.



I have a 01/P Halloween Party card and 20, 51.
I could use a 02/P Christmas Party and 03,12,13,14,     27,       61,63,64,68,69,


----------



## jworthy

I would like to trade a Christmas card for a 2013 Halloween card, please pm me.


----------



## dizdreamer1955

Lightning McQueen said:


> I have a 01/P Halloween Party card and 20, 51.
> I could use a 02/P Christmas Party and 03,12,13,14,     27,       61,63,64,68,69,



I have an extra 27...and I need 20. I will send you a pm in a minute to see if we can trade.


----------



## Mercenary

Edit


----------



## wavecrusherx

A new rule just started this week at the mk that you have to defeat a villian before they give you a pack of cards for the day. So no more just getting cards and leaving you need to stay a bit and beet a villian first.


----------



## sherlockmiles

wavecrusherx said:


> A new rule just started this week at the mk that you have to defeat a villian before they give you a pack of cards for the day. So no more just getting cards and leaving you need to stay a bit and beet a villian first.



Thanks for letting us know.  That's too bad because a few times we needed to spend the day at another park but swung by MK just to grab cards......

Anyone hear anything about when new portals will be opening.......like in tomorrowland or the new fantasyland?


----------



## Mercenary

wavecrusherx said:


> A new rule just started this week at the mk that you have to defeat a villian before they give you a pack of cards for the day. So no more just getting cards and leaving you need to stay a bit and beet a villian first.



Blah!  I understand why but I do not like this rule.


----------



## wavecrusherx

Yea we wanted to pick up a last pack on the last day of our vacation but we were turned away since we didn't have time to fight a villian and our cards were packed in our suitcase.


----------



## SandyPA

We also had an issue on Sept.4. We   did not play the game the first day since we had thunderstorms and left the park.. went to get our cards the next day and they told us they had a new rule. I told them I did not have any of my cards or key with me. so they issues me a new key and then after I activated that key I came back and got my cards to play.Problem solved.


----------



## Mercenary

SandyPA said:


> We also had an issue on Sept.4. We   did not play the game the first day since we had thunderstorms and left the park.. went to get our cards the next day and they told us they had a new rule. I told them I did not have any of my cards or key with me. so they issues me a new key and then after I activated that key I came back and got my cards to play.Problem solved.



so you have to defeat one or start a new one?


----------



## wavecrusherx

You need to beat whay ever villian is next. Even if you completly beat the game you can't get another psck without beating the first villian again.


----------



## Pongo1

We will be attending the 2013 Halloween party and will have an extra Sorcerer card that we would like to trade for the 2013 Christmas card. If anyone will have one that they would like to trade, we would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## radetoan

mom2AidanAndEli said:


> Just replied to both southcarolinagirl and radetoan.  Hoping to trade!



Received the card in today's mail.  Thank you for the trade!


----------



## mom2AidanAndEli

radetoan said:


> Received the card in today's mail.  Thank you for the trade!



Got yours as well--thank you!


----------



## disneyfan888

Does anyone know if they sell the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom card booster packs at Epcot? We are going tomorrow for the Food and Wine Festival and wanted to buy a few. We had seen them in Downtown Disney but not sure if they have them at Epcot. Thanks in advance!


----------



## eeyoremommy

I've never seen them at Epcot.  MouseGears would be a good place to look, but we didn't see any there last weekend.  We weren't really looking for them though.  Where did you find them at Downtown Disney?  When we were there, we asked at the World of Disney and were told that they didn't carry them.


----------



## disneyfan888

eeyoremommy said:


> I've never seen them at Epcot.  MouseGears would be a good place to look, but we didn't see any there last weekend.  We weren't really looking for them though.  Where did you find them at Downtown Disney?  When we were there, we asked at the World of Disney and were told that they didn't carry them.



We bought them once at the Pin Trading Store. We were surprised to see them there. There were not too many though. I will check Mouse Gear, I thought that might be the place to look if they carry them. I don't know if we want to jump to MK just to buy them, I would like to complete the set though. The majority that I need are the lightning cards.  Thanks for your response!


----------



## Mercenary

eeyoremommy said:


> After a long weekend, I can now update.  I have a lot that people may or may not need, but there aren't many DS needs.  Maybe once we get a full set, I put what's left up here for anyone who needs it.  I joked with him today that we have so many duplicates, we almost have a second set.
> 
> DS needs - 11, 17   and from the booster packs # 61, 63, 64, 66, 68, 69
> 
> 
> Have to trade - 3, 5, 6 (2), 7, 8, 20, 21, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29 (2), 30, 31 (2), 32, 33, 34, 36, 37 (2), 38, 39 (3), 40, 43 (2), 44, 45 (4), 46, 47 (3), 48 (2), 49 51, 52, 53 (2), 54, 55 (3), 56, 57 (3), 58, 59
> 
> DS might be willing to trade a 2013 Halloween party card for 61, 63, 64, 66, 68, or 69.
> 
> TIA!



got the cards today in record time thank you so so so much...  kids are thrilled


----------



## CMwannabe

Hi fellow diser's
My husband and I really got into the game on our honeymoon this summer and wanted to see if we could complete our set. 

We need 1, 6,7,15,16,17,19,21,22,25,26

We have to trade 3,9,23,29,30,32,33,40, 41, 42, 43,44,45,47,49,51,52,58,59,60

Please PM me if anyone is interested. Thanks!!


----------



## disneyfan888

CMwannabe said:


> Hi fellow diser's
> My husband and I really got into the game on our honeymoon this summer and wanted to see if we could complete our set.
> 
> We need 1, 6,7,15,16,17,19,21,22,25,26
> 
> We have to trade 3,9,23,29,30,32,33,40, 41, 42, 43,44,45,47,49,51,52,58,59,60
> 
> Please PM me if anyone is interested. Thanks!!



PM sent


----------



## SandyPA

disneyfan888 said:


> PM sent


pm sent
 opps, wrong post. sorry


----------



## SandyPA

CMwannabe said:


> Hi fellow diser's
> My husband and I really got into the game on our honeymoon this summer and wanted to see if we could complete our set.
> 
> We need 1, 6,7,15,16,17,19,21,22,25,26
> 
> We have to trade 3,9,23,29,30,32,33,40, 41, 42, 43,44,45,47,49,51,52,58,59,60
> 
> Please PM me if anyone is interested. Thanks!!



Pm sent for a possible trade. sandy


----------



## disneyfan888

CMwannabe said:


> Hi fellow diser's
> My husband and I really got into the game on our honeymoon this summer and wanted to see if we could complete our set.
> 
> We need 1, 6,7,15,16,17,19,21,22,25,26
> 
> We have to trade 3,9,23,29,30,32,33,40, 41, 42, 43,44,45,47,49,51,52,58,59,60
> 
> Please PM me if anyone is interested. Thanks!!



Thanks for the trade! Card sent  Have a great weekend!


----------



## agameofthree

Absolutely love this game, DD and I have had a blast in the last two years playing. Now she wants her own set 

What she needs:

7, 8, 9, 10, 12, 13, 18, 20

27, 28, 29, 36, 39

63, 65, 66, 67, 68

01/P

What she has:

4, 5, 6, 16, 22

23, 24, 25, 26, 31, 34, 35, 37

41, 42, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60

03/P

Thanks for reading this far, hope to contribute to this great forum!

Eric,Karen, and Erin


----------



## alayne

Hi Everyone, 


My family will be attending the MVMCP three nights in Dec. I would love to get with someone who is attending the MNSSHP and trade a Halloween Card for a Christmas card. PM me if you would like to work something out. 

Thanks so much!
Allison


----------



## SandyPA

agameofthree said:


> Absolutely love this game, DD and I have had a blast in the last two years playing. Now she wants her own set
> 
> What she needs:
> 
> 7, 8, 9, 10, 12, 13, 18, 20
> 
> 27, 28, 29, 36, 39
> 
> 63, 65, 66, 67, 68
> 
> 01/P
> 
> What she has:
> 
> 4, 5, 6, 16, 22
> 
> 23, 24, 25, 26, 31, 34, 35, 37
> 
> 41, 42, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
> 
> 03/P
> 
> Thanks for reading this far, hope to contribute to this great forum!
> 
> Eric,Karen, and Erin



The what she has, is this what she has to trade or what cards she already has? do you have any cards to trade. Maybe able to help you out here. PM me. Sandy


----------



## agameofthree

Sandy,

Sorry for the ambiguity (and I can't PM yet, only a couple of messages). The set of cards under "what she has" is "what she has TO TRADE".

Drop an email to motley_magic[at] yahoo[dot]com and we'll see if we can work something out, thanks!

SIDENOTE: Received a PM from a David, but as noted, I cannot reply yet. Use email above and get back in touch, thanks!


----------



## SandyPA

agameofthree said:


> Sandy,
> 
> Sorry for the ambiguity (and I can't PM yet, only a couple of messages). The set of cards under "what she has" is "what she has TO TRADE".
> 
> Drop an email to motley_magic[at] yahoo[dot]com and we'll see if we can work something out, thanks!
> 
> SIDENOTE: Received a PM from a David, but as noted, I cannot reply yet. Use email above and get back in touch, thanks!



I tried your email. says invalid email. I am going to send to your email here on this site.
 I can trade you your 16 for my 28.


----------



## Mercenary

agameofthree said:


> Absolutely love this game, DD and I have had a blast in the last two years playing. Now she wants her own set
> 
> What she needs:
> 
> 7, 8, 9, 10, 12, 13, 18, 20
> 
> 27, 28, 29, 36, 39
> 
> 63, 65, 66, 67, 68
> 
> 01/P
> 
> What she has:
> 
> 4, 5, 6, 16, 22
> 
> 23, 24, 25, 26, 31, 34, 35, 37
> 
> 41, 42, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
> 
> 03/P
> 
> Thanks for reading this far, hope to contribute to this great forum!
> 
> Eric,Karen, and Erin


Interested in 22, 23, 53.  Would trade. 24,28,29,39.  Lmk.


----------



## mom2AidanAndEli

My sons are really trying to finish up at least their basic set.  Only need 7 more!  

They need - 2, 11, 12, 16, 17, 19, 21

They can trade - 28, 29, 30, 33, 35, 39, 41, 42, 43, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 52, 53, 54, 55, 57, 60

They'd even be willing to trade 2 of the common ones they have for one of the less common ones they need.  Also need 61-68 and 70, plus the special party cards, but know those are all very hard to come by.

Any help at all would be appreciated!  Feel free to PM me.  Thank you!


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

Woot just got more cards plus my Halloween card! Got a spare but I have some one interested already. Will up date extra list.


----------



## SandyPA

Updated list 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have cards to trade 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just got back from Disney and I have cards to trade again.
My needs are: 
1,2,17,18,21,

Cards I have to trade:
40,41,42,43,45,46,48,50,52,53,55,56,57, 58,60


----------



## mpforet

Evening All.

I have a #65 and #67 to trade for #62, #68, or #69.  Shoot me a PM if you can help me out.


----------



## raven69david

Need a 64 and a 68. Have 61 & 62 to trade.


----------



## Maleficent53

agameofthree said:


> Sandy,
> 
> Sorry for the ambiguity (and I can't PM yet, only a couple of messages). The set of cards under "what she has" is "what she has TO TRADE".
> 
> Drop an email to motley_magic[at] yahoo[dot]com and we'll see if we can work something out, thanks!
> 
> SIDENOTE: Received a PM from a David, but as noted, I cannot reply yet. Use email above and get back in touch, thanks!



You now have 10 posts, so you should be okay to do PM.  Try again


----------



## aligator

I am interested in trading with anybody who lives in Canada. I am willing to trade with a everyone here but mailing cards across the US-Canada border would probably be considered importing/exporting. Does anyone have experience trading with someone in another country. Thanks.


----------



## agameofthree

Sandy,

Card received, Thanks for the trade!



SandyPA said:


> Updated list
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have cards to trade
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Just got back from Disney and I have cards to trade again.
> My needs are:
> 1,2,8,11,12,16,17,18,19,21,
> 
> Cards I have to trade:
> 6,25,26,28,40,41,42,43,45,46,48,50,52,53,55,56,57, 58,60


----------



## Maleficent53

Belated THANK YOU to eeyoremommy and her son for sending me one of the last cards I need for grandson's set!  DIS people are the best!


----------



## Maleficent53

aligator said:


> I am interested in trading with anybody who lives in Canada. I am willing to trade with a everyone here but mailing cards across the US-Canada border would probably be considered importing/exporting. Does anyone have experience trading with someone in another country. Thanks.



Since there is no monetary value placed on the item (you are not buying/selling cards) there should be no restriction.  You will simply be mailing a letter to someone across the border....


----------



## tomjul811

I have the haunted mansion card for trade. I am looking for the last halloween card or the Christmas card


----------



## SandyPA

to CM Wannabe and Agameofthree for great trade. Sandy


----------



## sherlockmiles

Thank you for the trade BellaPetunia!!


----------



## sherlockmiles

CMwannabe said:


> Hi fellow diser's
> My husband and I really got into the game on our honeymoon this summer and wanted to see if we could complete our set.
> 
> We need 1, 6,7,15,16,17,19,21,22,25,26
> 
> We have to trade 3,9,23,29,30,32,33,40, 41, 42, 43,44,45,47,49,51,52,58,59,60
> 
> Please PM me if anyone is interested. Thanks!!



Sent you PM about a trade!


----------



## aligator

i also feel in love with the game when visting wdw last month. looking to find people to trade with. i am 7 cards away from a full collection of 1-70 (mix of free and booster)  my needs and wants are below. working on completing set of full and set of booster.

***My Most Wanted(free*OR*booster): 2, 6, 9, 46, 62, 69, 70***


Free (Non-booster) Needs: 1,2,3,6,7,8,9,10,16,18,21,45,46,47

Free (Non-booster) Trades: 11,23,25,26,27,28,30,36,37(x2),39(x3),43,48(x2),49,50(x3),57(x2)

Booster Needs: 2,6,9,12,15,17,19,22,29,31,35,40,43,46,53,54,58,62,69,70

Booster Trades: 3,5,10(x2),11,13,18(x4),20,28,52(x2),56,57,60,63(x4),65,67(x2)


*Plus have extra home game cards that I can give away if already trading cards.
I live in Canada, but very close to border and have a US mailbox.


----------



## agameofthree

PM Sent



aligator said:


> i also feel in love with the game when visting wdw last month. looking to find people to trade with. i am 7 cards away from a full collection of 1-70 (mix of free and booster)  my needs and wants are below. working on completing set of full and set of booster.
> 
> ***My Most Wanted(free*OR*booster): 2, 6, 9, 46, 62, 69, 70***
> 
> 
> Free (Non-booster) Needs: 1,2,3,6,7,8,9,10,16,18,21,45,46,47
> 
> Free (Non-booster) Trades: 11,23,25,26,27,28,30,36,37(x2),39(x3),43,48(x2),49,50(x3),57(x2)
> 
> Booster Needs: 2,6,9,12,15,17,19,22,29,31,35,40,43,46,53,54,58,62,69,70
> 
> Booster Trades: 3,5,10(x2),11,13,18(x4),20,28,52(x2),56,57,60,63(x4),65,67(x2)
> 
> 
> *Plus have extra home game cards that I can give away if already trading cards.
> I live in Canada, but very close to border and have a US mailbox.


----------



## Qmom

So glad I found this thread! 

We need:
4 5 6 7 17 18 23 35 and 61-70

We can trade:

11 13 15 25 26 27 28 32 33 36 39 41 42 43 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 54 55 56 57 60


----------



## mom2AidanAndEli

aligator said:


> i also feel in love with the game when visting wdw last month. looking to find people to trade with. i am 7 cards away from a full collection of 1-70 (mix of free and booster)  my needs and wants are below. working on completing set of full and set of booster.
> 
> ***My Most Wanted(free*OR*booster): 2, 6, 9, 46, 62, 69, 70***
> 
> 
> Free (Non-booster) Needs: 1,2,3,6,7,8,9,10,16,18,21,45,46,47
> 
> Free (Non-booster) Trades: 11,23,25,26,27,28,30,36,37(x2),39(x3),43,48(x2),49,50(x3),57(x2)
> 
> Booster Needs: 2,6,9,12,15,17,19,22,29,31,35,40,43,46,53,54,58,62,69,70
> 
> Booster Trades: 3,5,10(x2),11,13,18(x4),20,28,52(x2),56,57,60,63(x4),65,67(x2)
> 
> 
> *Plus have extra home game cards that I can give away if already trading cards.
> I live in Canada, but very close to border and have a US mailbox.




I think I'm confused!  What is the difference between "free" and "booster"?  I thought the only difference was the 61-70, which are only available in the booster packs.  

My kids got one booster pack on our trip and the rest are filled in with frees.  They only need 4 more to finish 1-60.  Have they mixed two different decks?   Is there an actual "free" deck and a "booster" deck?


----------



## wolf29

mom2AidanAndEli said:


> I think I'm confused!  What is the difference between "free" and "booster"?  I thought the only difference was the 61-70, which are only available in the booster packs.
> 
> My kids got one booster pack on our trip and the rest are filled in with frees.  They only need 4 more to finish 1-60.  Have they mixed two different decks?   Is there an actual "free" deck and a "booster" deck?



I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## aligator

Free is the cards you get in the parks. Booster are from the boosters that you can buy and are cut slightly slightly off set at one side, but work the same way at the portals..   And to make things more confusing there is another type called beta cards. Beta cards corners are shaped differently. They were the cards given out for the testing phase of the game. Some collectors try to get a full set of betas too.   But I only want a set of 1-60 that you get free from the parks, and a set of 1-70 that are from the booster pack that are bought. It is going take a while as I has about 35 cards from each type, but I am 7 cards away from have one of each number and almost all party cards.
I am using it as a challenge to trade with people to get two of each 1-60 card. As I plan on putting my cards in a 4 by 4 album (monster binder) arranged by attack type. Then I might want some cards arranged by other spell combos, and I would then probably need more than I of each type.


----------



## aligator

It is personal preference if you have a mixed deck or not  because they work the same. The numbers on the booster are closer to the left edge, as the pattern is printed slightly off centre, it is only a 3mm difference in pattern. Unless you know what differences look like, you would think they are the same.


----------



## casey10

I need 20 and 21.

Have 6, 7, 14, 15, 16, 17, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 33, 35, 37.

Let me know if we can do a trade.


----------



## Qmom

Mercenary said:
			
		

> so you have to defeat one or start a new one?



You can also be defeated. We had no cards with us, so they issued us a new key and we had to go to portals to be defeated before we could get a new spell pack.


----------



## casey10

Qmom said:


> You can also be defeated. We had no cards with us, so they issued us a new key and we had to go to portals to be defeated before we could get a new spell pack.



The rules changed about a week or so ago you have to play a portal to get new cards for the day.  

Some people said just touch any portal but that didn't work for us. We had to go to the portal that we were supposed to be at then got the cards.  

Was not a big deal and I can see that it was a good idea to get people to play the game not just collect the cards.


----------



## agameofthree

aligator said:


> It is personal preference if you have a mixed deck or not  because they work the same. The numbers on the booster are closer to the left edge, as the pattern is printed slightly off centre, it is only a 3mm difference in pattern. Unless you know what differences look like, you would think they are the same.



I certainly can't tell. You can probably ignore the pm I sent. I have a mixed set and couldn't really tell you the difference.


----------



## mom2AidanAndEli

aligator said:


> It is personal preference if you have a mixed deck or not  because they work the same. The numbers on the booster are closer to the left edge, as the pattern is printed slightly off centre, it is only a 3mm difference in pattern. Unless you know what differences look like, you would think they are the same.



Thanks for the explanation!  Now I know not to trade with anyone who specifies because I'd never know the difference!   And I'm certainly not telling my kids about this--they'll be trying to figure it out and want two sets instead of one!


----------



## radetoan

aligator said:


> i also feel in love with the game when visting wdw last month. looking to find people to trade with. i am 7 cards away from a full collection of 1-70 (mix of free and booster)  my needs and wants are below. working on completing set of full and set of booster.
> 
> ***My Most Wanted(free*OR*booster): 2, 6, 9, 46, 62, 69, 70***
> 
> 
> Free (Non-booster) Needs: 1,2,3,6,7,8,9,10,16,18,21,45,46,47
> 
> Free (Non-booster) Trades: 11,23,25,26,27,28,30,36,37(x2),39(x3),43,48(x2),49,50(x3),57(x2)
> 
> Booster Needs: 2,6,9,12,15,17,19,22,29,31,35,40,43,46,53,54,58,62,69,70
> 
> Booster Trades: 3,5,10(x2),11,13,18(x4),20,28,52(x2),56,57,60,63(x4),65,67(x2)
> 
> 
> *Plus have extra home game cards that I can give away if already trading cards.
> I live in Canada, but very close to border and have a US mailbox.




Just sent you a PM!


----------



## sherlockmiles

aligator said:


> i also feel in love with the game when visting wdw last month. looking to find people to trade with. i am 7 cards away from a full collection of 1-70 (mix of free and booster)  my needs and wants are below. working on completing set of full and set of booster.
> 
> ***My Most Wanted(free*OR*booster): 2, 6, 9, 46, 62, 69, 70***
> 
> 
> Free (Non-booster) Needs: 1,2,3,6,7,8,9,10,16,18,21,45,46,47
> 
> Free (Non-booster) Trades: 11,23,25,26,27,28,30,36,37(x2),39(x3),43,48(x2),49,50(x3),57(x2)
> 
> Booster Needs: 2,6,9,12,15,17,19,22,29,31,35,40,43,46,53,54,58,62,69,70
> 
> Booster Trades: 3,5,10(x2),11,13,18(x4),20,28,52(x2),56,57,60,63(x4),65,67(x2)
> 
> 
> *Plus have extra home game cards that I can give away if already trading cards.
> I live in Canada, but very close to border and have a US mailbox.



Just sent you a PM


----------



## Mac4life30

Any suggestions in regards to websites where people post which spells have given them the best results.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Mac4life30 said:


> Any suggestions in regards to websites where people post which spells have given them the best results.



I know there is a facebook page - but I'm not on facebook so I don't know that address.  I'm been meaning to look for one of these as well.....didn't see a DIS board for this either.


----------



## aligator

Check out Amazing Facebook group "sorcerers of the magic kingdom helpers" . They have files of what type of attack card the villains are weak against. 

But members have been commenting that the weakness has changed as of this past weak for medium and hard levels.
 But still ask to join the group, they are fun and helpful fans of the game. The group is very active


----------



## sherlockmiles

aligator said:


> Check out Amazing Facebook group "sorcerers of the magic kingdom helpers" . They have files of what type of attack card the villains are weak against.
> 
> But members have been commenting that the weakness has changed as of this past weak for medium and hard levels.
> But still ask to join the group, they are fun and helpful fans of the game. The group is very active



I'm sure they are!  Everyone that is a Kingdom Keeper is great!

Do you know of anything NOT on facebook?


----------



## aligator

Sorcerers of the magic kingdom blog has some info about spell combos, plus there is a wikia but I do not remember its name


----------



## sherlockmiles

aligator said:


> Sorcerers of the magic kingdom blog has some info about spell combos, plus there is a wikia but I do not remember its name



Thank  you!


----------



## goofy370

Hi we need , 62, 64, 67, 68 and 69. 
We have to trade 3, 5, 6,11,12,14,15,16,18,19, 20,22,23, 26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60, 2012 Christmas party card with bent edge.


----------



## SandyPA

goofy370 said:


> Hi we need 17, 24, 25, 62, 64, 67, 68 and 69.
> We have to trade 3, 4,,5 ,6,9,11,12,14,15,16,18,19, 20,22,23, 26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60, 2012 Christmas party card with bent edge.



 Just sent you a pm for a possible trade. sandy


----------



## sherlockmiles

goofy370 said:


> Hi we need 17, 24, 25, 62, 64, 67, 68 and 69.
> We have to trade 3, 4,,5 ,6,9,11,12,14,15,16,18,19, 20,22,23, 26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60, 2012 Christmas party card with bent edge.



Sent you a PM for possible trade.


----------



## disneyfan888

goofy370 said:


> Hi we need 17, 24, 25, 62, 64, 67, 68 and 69.
> We have to trade 3, 4,,5 ,6,9,11,12,14,15,16,18,19, 20,22,23, 26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60, 2012 Christmas party card with bent edge.



Message sent for possible trade


----------



## agameofthree

Thanks to DBarber600 for the trade!


----------



## like2workout

would anyone wanna trade any of cards 61-70 (1 card) for 10 regular cards from 1-60?  i can list the ones i have to trade, which are about 20 or so different ones.  thx


----------



## SandyPA

Thank you Goofy370 for a great trade. Sandy


----------



## SandyPA

I am still looking for cards # 1,2,17,18,21
I have these to trade:40,41,42,43,45,46,48,50,52,53,55,56,57, 58,60 
Pm me if interested in a trade. Thanks, Sandy


----------



## cristen72

Looking for this years Halloween card! Have last years Halloween card to trade. Please send me a PM if interested.  I don't get to check the thread very often.


----------



## Grumpy4196

Just sent you a PM Cristen72 for possible trade.


----------



## Grumpy4196

Anyone have a 2012 Christmas party card they would be willing to trade for this years Halloween card?


----------



## mhoward223

I'm looking for last years halloween card if anyone is willing to trade.  I can offer ebay feedback for reference and have this years card to trade.

Also looking for # 11 as well and have all other stars to trade.

Thank you,

Mike

Cristen72 if you are still open to trade please let me know.  the site will not let me pm until i have 10 posts


----------



## Steef1991

I'm trying to complete my set and get my friend the card she wants.
I live in Europe. Some people don't want to trade with me because of that.

To complete my set i need #1, 2, 3, 6, 7, 18 , 61 -70
My friend wants #1, 2, 6, 15, 17, 20, 45, 61, 65, 70
I have to trade #10(2x), 12, 24(2x), 25, 31, 36, 42, 46, 47, 48(3x), 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 60

We both want the 2012 Chip and Dale halloween card, but i know they are had to get


----------



## sherlockmiles

Thank you Goofy370 for the great trade and for COMPLETING MY SET!


----------



## MandyMo427

Hoping to trade via mail... I only have relatively common cards to trade. I can offer #45, #52, #53, or #54.

#1, #3, #18, #31, #34, & #37. 

Of course, I need others, particularly 61 - 66 and 68-70, but let's start here.

Please send a PM and comment here to let me know that you sent a PM (so I know to look for it), if you're interested.


----------



## 2DisPrincesses

I have this year's Halloween card I would like to trade for last year's Halloween or Christmas.


----------



## dizdreamer1955

MandyMo427 said:


> Hoping to trade via mail... I only have relatively common cards to trade. I can offer #45, #52, #53, or #54.
> 
> #1, #3, #18, #31, #34, & #37.
> 
> Of course, I need others, particularly 61 - 66 and 68-70, but let's start here.
> 
> Please send a PM and comment here to let me know that you sent a PM (so I know to look for it), if you're interested.



PM sent.


----------



## agameofthree

Thanks to aligator for the trade


----------



## MandyMo427

Thanks, dizdreamer1955! I responded to your PM.


----------



## like2workout

i have extras to trade of 24, 29, 35, 41, 47, 49, 50, 53, 57, & 58.  i would trade all 10 of them for 1 card from 61-70 if anyone is interested.  if so, please let me know.  thx!


----------



## smarcles

Hi all!   Looking to complete my collection.   I need: 17, 62, 66, 69 and both Halloween party cards.  I have duplicates of almost everything 1-60 and one of 67.  Pm me if you want to trade!!  -S


----------



## Haggaorth

Me, DD9 aan DS11 had a blast playing in the park this past week and hope to trade some of our doubles for missing ones if anyone is interested.  thanks

wants
4, 6, 8, 9, 10, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 21, 23, 30, 35, 38, 39, 40, 45, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, last year halloween or xmas


Extras we have
1, 2, 12, 13, 22, 25x2, 27, 31, 32, 33, 37, 41x2, 44x3, 46, 47x2, 48, 49, 50x2, 51x3, 52x3, 53x3, 54, 55x2, 56, 58, we also have a couple of the haunted mansion card from this year we'd trade if it helps fill in our set.

thanks for looking and any interest

I don't have enough posts for PMs yet if you PM'd me i've been trying to reply so you can email me still would love to trade


----------



## dizdreamer1955

Haggaorth said:


> Me, DD9 aan DS11 had a blast playing in the park this past week and hope to trade some of our doubles for missing ones if anyone is interested.  thanks
> 
> wants
> 4, 6, 8, 9, 10, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 21, 23, 30, 35, 38, 39, 40, 45, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, last year halloween or xmas
> 
> 
> Extras we have
> 1, 2, 12, 13, 22, 25x2, 27, 31, 32, 33, 37, 41x2, 44x3, 46, 47x2, 48, 49, 50x2, 51x3, 52x3, 53x3, 54, 55x2, 56, 58, we also have a couple of the haunted mansion card from this year we'd trade if it helps fill in our set.
> 
> thanks for looking and any interest



Hi, you have to have 10 posts on Disboards before you can respond to personal messages (pm for short). I have a couple of the cards...pm me when you get 10 posts.


----------



## SandyPA

Haggaorth said:


> Me, DD9 aan DS11 had a blast playing in the park this past week and hope to trade some of our doubles for missing ones if anyone is interested.  thanks
> 
> wants
> 4, 6, 8, 9, 10, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 21, 23, 30, 35, 38, 39, 40, 45, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, last year halloween or xmas
> 
> 
> Extras we have
> 1, 2, 12, 13, 22, 25x2, 27, 31, 32, 33, 37, 41x2, 44x3, 46, 47x2, 48, 49, 50x2, 51x3, 52x3, 53x3, 54, 55x2, 56, 58, we also have a couple of the haunted mansion card from this year we'd trade if it helps fill in our set.
> 
> thanks for looking and any interest


 sending you a pm for a possible trade, sandy


----------



## giasmom

MY kids are trying to complete their collection. Here are the numbers each needs and which duplicates we have. Any help would be appreciated!

DD9: 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 23, 39, 54

DS6: 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 25, 26, 27, 29, 30, 31, 37, 38, 39, 40, 50, 54, 55, 57

The Dups they have are: only #60. 

We don't have much to offer in trade but thought if anyone had extras they wanted to get rid of, we would really appreciate it!


----------



## aligator

giasmom said:


> MY kids are trying to complete their collection. Here are the numbers each needs and which duplicates we have. Any help would be appreciated!  DD9: 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 23, 39, 54  DS6: 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 25, 26, 27, 29, 30, 31, 37, 38, 39, 40, 50, 54, 55, 57  The Dups they have are: only #60.  We don't have much to offer in trade but thought if anyone had extras they wanted to get rid of, we would really appreciate it!



I have lots of extras i will pm you with what i can send to you


----------



## blazer383

New on this site and enjoy reading all the posts from everyone, also have learned alot. My kids had fun playing this game and trying to complete their collection. Here are the numbers each one needs and which duplicates we have. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

DD: 18
DS: 1,2,3,4,6,7,8,9,13,14,18,19,21,22,29,31,32,35,36,37,39

The duplicates they have are: 24,28,30,34,38(1),40(2),41(2),42,43(2),44,45(4),49(4),50(3),52(2),53(2),54,55(2),57(4)59(2)


----------



## Steef1991

Can someone help me get the 61 - 70 cards? And the 2012 Halloween card?
I live in Holland and disney asks $35 shipping costs for the boosterpacks

I can trade or pay for the cards. I can even trade for Disneyland Paris merchandise.


----------



## aligator

agameofthree said:


> Thanks to aligator for the trade



And thank-you back to agameofthree for the great trade.


----------



## aligator

I would also like to thank "wolf29" for the great trade.
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Steef1991

Can someone please help me get the 61 - 70 cards? And the 2012 Halloween card?
I live in Holland and i've been looking for months. 

I can trade or pay for the cards.


----------



## agameofthree

Thanks to Qmom for the trade!


----------



## Qmom

agameofthree said:
			
		

> Thanks to Qmom for the trade!



Thank you!


----------



## Mammaz

I'd like to trade a 2013 Halloween card for a 2012.


----------



## mpforet

I have an extra 2013 Halloween Party card that I would love to trade for either of the 2012 Party cards.  Please send me a PM if you can help me out.


----------



## disneynme

blazer383 said:


> New on this site and enjoy reading all the posts from everyone, also have learned alot. My kids had fun playing this game and trying to complete their collection. Here are the numbers each one needs and which duplicates we have. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> DD: 13,18,35
> DS: 1,2,3,4,6,7,8,9,13,14,18,19,21,22,29,31,32,35,36,37,39
> 
> The duplicates they have are: 5,24,28,30,34,38(2),40(2),41(3),42,43(2),44,45(4),49(4),50(3),52(2),53(2),54,55(2),57(4)59(2)



I'm in TN too. I'm going to PM you. My DD has 3 of the cards you need.


----------



## MandyMo427

I am hoping to trade through the mail. My set is woefully thin. Looking for... 1-4, 7-11, 15, 18-23, 26, 33, 36, 47, 61-66, 68-70.

Currently I only have four to trade: 45, 52, 53, & 54.

Can anyone help? If so, please comment here and let me know to look for a PM.


----------



## MandyMo427

Haggaorth said:


> Me, DD9 aan DS11 had a blast playing in the park this past week and hope to trade some of our doubles for missing ones if anyone is interested.  thanks
> 
> wants
> 4, 6, 8, 9, 10, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 21, 23, 30, 35, 38, 39, 40, 45, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, last year halloween or xmas
> 
> 
> Extras we have
> 1, 2, 12, 13, 22, 25x2, 27, 31, 32, 33, 37, 41x2, 44x3, 46, 47x2, 48, 49, 50x2, 51x3, 52x3, 53x3, 54, 55x2, 56, 58, we also have a couple of the haunted mansion card from this year we'd trade if it helps fill in our set.
> 
> thanks for looking and any interest



Haggorth, if you still need #45, I can send it for any one of these... Looking for... 1-4, 7-11, 15, 18-23, 26, 33, 36, 47, 61-66, 68-70.

I sent you a PM.


----------



## tloft

blazer383 said:


> New on this site and enjoy reading all the posts from everyone, also have learned alot. My kids had fun playing this game and trying to complete their collection. Here are the numbers each one needs and which duplicates we have. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> DD: 13,18,35
> DS: 1,2,3,4,6,7,8,9,13,14,18,19,21,22,29,31,32,35,36,37,39
> 
> The duplicates they have are: 5,24,28,30,34,38(2),40(2),41(3),42,43(2),44,45(4),49(4),50(3),52(2),53(2),54,55(2),57(4)59(2)



I have 29 and 35 I could trade you for 5.  Let me know if you are interested.  I think you need a few more posts to reply to PMs.


----------



## MONORL

Anyone looking to trade last years Christmas card? I can trade with last years Halloween card. Also have one of this years Halloween card that maybe we can trade for this years Christmas card?


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

I got some extras recently and im willing to trade them for any of the cards in the 60 range


----------



## Mercenary

Looking to trade for this years MVMCP card (Huey, Dewey and Louie).  Looking to trade this years Halloween Party card if interested.


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Hello everyone,

I am looking for cards: 4, 5, 12, 16, 19, 21, 34, 61, 64, 66, 67, 68, 69, and 2013 MVMCP

I have to trade: 2, 3, 23, 24, 25, 26, 28, 29, 32, 33, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60

I also have the booster pack game board version of SoMK to trade for cards. I have the four variants of the game board to trade: Cruella DeVil, Dr. Faciler, Jafar, or Maleficent. 

I am willing to trade multiple cards for a lightning bolt card or a 2013 MVMCP card.

Please send PM with trade offers.

Thanks!


----------



## deebits

I am trying to help my nieces to complete their sets.  

I need cards 1, 8, 12, 13(two of these) and 14

I have extras of

3, 16, 19,23, 24, 25, 26,27, 28, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34,36,37,39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46.47, 48, 49, 50. 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60 

Thank you and hope to be able to help others complete their sets


----------



## MandyMo427

I would like to trade cards through the mail. Is anyone interested?

I have to offer...
Star card #20
Others: 27, 29, 35, 38, 44, 45 x 2, 54, & 58.

I am looking for...
Lightning: 61-66, 69, 70
Stars: 1-4, 8, 9, 11, 15, 18, 19, 21, 22
Others: 33, 36, 43

I would be willing to trade multiple "others" cards for lightning or stars -- please make an offer -- if you PM me, please also reply below so I know to look for it. THANK YOU!


----------



## MandyMo427

If you're looking for #35, I have an extra of those... I would like #36 for it. If that works for you, please send a PM.



Dis-n-Pix said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am looking for cards: 4, 5, 10, 11, 12, 16, 18, 19, 34, 35, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, and 2013 MVMCP
> 
> I have to trade: 2, 3, 6, 7, 8, 9, 13, 14, 15, 17, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
> 
> I also have the booster pack game board version of SoMK to trade for cards. I have the four variants of the game board to trade: Cruella DeVil, Dr. Faciler, Jafar, or Maleficent.
> 
> I am willing to trade multiple cards for a lightning bolt card (61-70) or a 2013 MVMCP card.
> 
> Please send PM with trade offers.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## figment_jii

Dis-n-Pix said:


> Please send PM with trade offers.



I think we've traded before!  Anyway, sending you a PM in a moment...


----------



## d-r

Hi,
I have a grim grinning ghosts 2013 Halloween party card I would like to trade straight up for a 2013 Hewie Dewie & Louie Christmas party card. Would also trade for a 2012 Halloween or Christmas party card. PM me if interested. Thanks!


----------



## agameofthree

PM Sent.



MandyMo427 said:


> I would like to trade cards through the mail. Is anyone interested?
> 
> I have to offer...
> Star card #20
> Others: 27, 29, 35, 38, 44, 45 x 2, 54, & 58.
> 
> I am looking for...
> Lightning: 61-66, 69, 70
> Stars: 1-4, 8, 9, 11, 15, 18, 19, 21, 22
> Others: 33, 36, 43
> 
> I would be willing to trade multiple "others" cards for lightning or stars -- please make an offer -- if you PM me, please also reply below so I know to look for it. THANK YOU!


----------



## MandyMo427

okay, now I have an updated list...

I have to offer... 27, 29, 35, 44, 45 x 2, 54, & 58.

I am looking for...
Lightning: 61-66, 69, 70
Stars: 1-4, 8, 9, 11, 15, 18, 19, 21
Others: 36

I would be willing to trade multiple cards for lightning or star cards -- please make an offer via PM! Thanks!


----------



## Grumpy4196

I also would like to trade a 2013 Halloween card for a 2013 Christmas party card.


----------



## Mercenary

Grumpy4196 said:


> I also would like to trade a 2013 Halloween card for a 2013 Christmas party card.



Looking at my post and some of the earlier posts there are a few of us!  


I would like to add that is anyone is going to the Nov 8th party or one near there, I would be happy to work out a trade in advance for the card(s). LMK!!!


----------



## Haggaorth

dizdreamer1955 said:


> Hi, you have to have 10 posts on Disboards before you can respond to personal messages (pm for short). I have a couple of the cards...pm me when you get 10 posts.



I have lots of PMs and one trade finished if you want to email me for the trade please feel free to.


----------



## Haggaorth

SandyPA said:


> sending you a pm for a possible trade, sandy



I got the PM I'm still short to be able to reply if you want feel free to email me


----------



## dizdreamer1955

Haggaorth said:


> I have lots of PMs and one trade finished if you want to email me for the trade please feel free to.



I sent a message to you via email.


----------



## autismmom1

Add me to the list of those who would like to trade a 2013 MNSSHP card for a 2013 Christmas party card!  Message me if interested, thank you!


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Thank you tloft and MandyMo427 for the trades.


----------



## figment_jii

Thanks to jimim for the great trade!


----------



## Haggaorth

+1 fore tloft  great trade and fast ship thank you very much for the cards.


----------



## Diz Crazy

My DS9 and DD5 just started playing this year and they are having a blast.  They do not have many to trade but if anyone would like to help them fill their collection please let me know.  They do have an extra 2013 MNSSHP card and 47, 48, 58 and 60.  Thank you in advance for helping them! 

They need:  1, 2, 5-16, 19, 23, 30-33, 37-38, 41, 45, 50, 53-55, 61-70


----------



## figment_jii

Diz Crazy said:


> My DS9 and DD5 just started playing this year and they are having a blast.  They do not have many to trade but if anyone would like to help them fill their collection please let me know.  They do have an extra 2013 MNSSHP card and 47, 48, 58 and 60.  Thank you in advance for helping them!
> 
> They need:  1, 2, 5-16, 19, 23, 30-33, 37-38, 41, 45, 50, 53-55, 61-70



Sent you a PM.


----------



## Kathymford

Ok. I've been stalking this thread long enough; and my trip is coming up in Dec, so here is where I am.

*Looking for:* 1-3, 6, 11-12, 21-22, 25, 33, 35, 56, 61-69 and ANY of the specials. I will be attending MVMCP too sooooo..... 

*Available:* 9-10, 14, 24, 26, 28, 34, 36, 38-39, 41-42, 44-45, 50-53, 58-60


----------



## figment_jii

Kathymford said:


> Ok. I've been stalking this thread long enough; and my trip is coming up in Dec, so here is where I am.
> 
> *Looking for:* 1-3, 6, 11-12, 21-22, 25, 33, 35, 56, 61-69 and ANY of the specials. I will be attending MVMCP too sooooo.....
> 
> *Available:* 9-10, 14- 24, 26, 28, 34, 36, 38-39, 41-42, 44-45, 50-53, 58-60



I just sent you a PM!


----------



## Kathymford

Wow. You guys are fast! I will sort through all the PMs when i get home and get in touch soon!


----------



## cseca

Hello,
I have extra 2012 and 2013 MNSSHP cards to trade and am looking for 2013 MVMCP cards. 
Thanks so much.


----------



## radetoan

Kathymford said:


> Ok. I've been stalking this thread long enough; and my trip is coming up in Dec, so here is where I am.
> 
> *Looking for:* 1-3, 6, 11-12, 21-22, 25, 33, 35, 56, 61-69 and ANY of the specials. I will be attending MVMCP too sooooo.....
> 
> *Available:* 9-10, 14- 24, 26, 28, 34, 36, 38-39, 41-42, 44-45, 50-53, 58-60



Just sent you a pm!


----------



## agameofthree

Thanks to MandyMo427 for the trade!


----------



## Snork

Ahhh! I am a local and I just found this thread. Super excited. My wife and I moved here 7 months ago and I've been collecting the cards since then. 

I am looking for a straight up trade of MVMCP 2012 for a MNSSHP 2012 card. 

I'm offering the Christmas 2012 card in hopes that someone needs it to finish a set and they have a double Halloween 2012 card. I refuse to pay ebay prices for any card. I do have other extras in case you don't need that Christmas party card. 

As local we can trade in the park if you want or we can work something else out. I will put up a list of extras that I have in the next few days. I average about one pack a week and I am no where near a complete set...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chokky

cseca said:


> Hello,
> I have extra 2012 and 2013 MNSSHP cards to trade and am looking for 2013 MVMCP cards.
> Thanks so much.



Sending you a PM!


----------



## agameofthree

Update

Thanks to many of you, DD is very close to completing the 1-60 set. She needs only cards #7, 12, and 18.

She has to trade: 5, 16, 25, 26, 28, 31, 34, 37, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48,
49, 50, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60

She'll trade star cards for star cards straight up, and is willing to offer multiple of the moon and planet cards for the three star cards she needs.


----------



## Mercenary

Mercenary said:


> Looking to trade for this years MVMCP card (Huey, Dewey and Louie).  Looking to trade this years Halloween Party card if interested.



Just wanted to clarify.  I have this year's Halloween party card.  Looking to trade for the upcoming mvmcp card.  Lmk if interested


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Another great trade with Figment_jii. Many Thanks!


----------



## figment_jii

Thanks Dis-n-Pix!  Great trade!


----------



## Chokky

I am still trying to trade out my last spare 2012 Christmas Party card for a 2012 Halloween Party card.

Can anyone help me with that trade please?

Let me know.

Thanks,
Chokky


----------



## mpforet

Chokky said:


> I am still trying to trade out my last spare 2012 Christmas Party card for a 2012 Halloween Party card.
> 
> Can anyone help me with that trade please?
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chokky



I don't want to get your hopes up, but I may be able to help you.   I'll respond next week if this is a go or not.


----------



## Chokky

mpforet said:


> I don't want to get your hopes up, but I may be able to help you.   I'll respond next week if this is a go or not.



Thanks for at least trying to help.
I will wait to hear back from you.

Thank you!
Chokky


----------



## jimim

I have one extra halloween card (2013) from this year to trade for this years christmas card (2013) if anyone would help me out! PM me!  i got it packed and ready to go!

thanks,
jimi


----------



## jimim

figment_jii said:


> Thanks to jimim for the great trade!



sorry have fallen off for a few days!  thanks again for the great trade!

all the best!
jimi


----------



## mousefan

Chokky said:


> I am still trying to trade out my last spare 2012 Christmas Party card for a 2012 Halloween Party card.
> 
> Can anyone help me with that trade please?
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chokky



HI 
just got back from the parks and have an extra 2012 MNSSHP card and would love to trade for the MVMCP from 2012.   Also have extra of the MNSSHP card from this year available to trade for the MVMCP card from this year


----------



## Chokky

mousefan said:


> HI
> just got back from the parks and have an extra 2012 MNSSHP card and would love to trade for the MVMCP from 2012.   Also have extra of the MNSSHP card from this year available to trade for the MVMCP card from this year



Sending you a PM!


----------



## like2workout

hello!  does anyone wanna trade 1 card of your cards 61-70 (your choice) for all 10 of these:  24, 29, 35, 41, 47, 49, 50, 53, 57, & 58.  thx!


----------



## SandyPA

Just got back from Disney and I have cards to trade again.

My needs are:
1,2,17

Cards I have to trade:
40,41,42,43,45,46,48,52,53,56,57, 58,59,60
Will trade multiples above for cards i need. 

I also have  cards 65 & 70 to trade for this years 2013 Christmas card if possible.

Pm me if interested in a trade. Thank you. Sandy


----------



## deebits

I am trying to help my nieces to complete their sets.

I need cards 1, 8, 12, 13 and 14

I have extras of

3, 16, 19,23, 24, 25, 26,27, 28, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34,36,37,39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46.47, 48, 49, 50. 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Hello everyone,

Here is my updated list.

I am looking for cards: 4, 5, 12, 16, 19, and 21

I have to trade: 2, 3, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 32, 35, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60

I am willing to trade multiple cards for the cards I am looking for.

I also have booster pack SoMK game boards to trade for cards. I have the four variants of the game boards to trade: Cruella DeVil, Dr. Faciler, Jafar, or Maleficent. 

Please send PM with trade offers.


----------



## 2DisPrincesses

Hi,

My DD's have put their cards together and would like to trade some.

They need: 4,5,9,14,15,17,20,24,36, and 61-70.

Extras: 10,21,22,29,30,31,34,35,38,39,41,42,43,48,52,54,55,56,57,58,59

They also have an extra 2013 MNSSHP card to trade for either a 2012 Halloween card or a 2013 Christmas card.

Thanks!


----------



## SandyPA

2DisPrincesses said:


> Hi,
> 
> My DD's have put their cards together and would like to trade some.
> 
> They need: 4,5,9,14,15,17,20,24,32,36,50,51, and 61-70.
> 
> Extras: 10,21,22,29,30,31,34,35,38,39,41,42,43,48,52,54,55,56,57,58,59
> 
> They also have an extra 2013 MNSSHP card to trade for either a 2012 Halloween card or a 2013 Christmas card.
> 
> Thanks!


 sending you a pm for a possible trade, sandy


----------



## Diz Crazy

Thank you MandyMo427 for the card!  We appreciate your help!


----------



## mpforet

Hello all.  

I would like to trade the 2013 Haunted Mansion Halloween party card for the 2012 Prep & Landing Christmas party card.  Please let me know if you can help me out.

Thanks.


----------



## Steef1991

Almost got my set complete. 
All i need is 
#62 
#64 
Halloween 2012 
Halloween 2013 
Christmas 2012 
Christmas 2013

I have to trade # 2, 4, 5, 6, 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 16, 17, 19, 20, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27 , 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 63, 66


----------



## smw1980

Also looking to trade

I need: #s 1,9,11,18,19,37,61,62,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,70 & mickeys very magical christmas party 2012 wayne and lanny and 2013 huey, dewey,and Louie


What I have to trade is:
2, 3(x3), 4, 14(x2),15,20(x2),21,22,23(x3),24(x6),25(x3),26,30,31(x3),32(x2),
35(x2),36(x4),38(x2),39(x3),41(x3),42(x4),43(x2),44,45,46(x2),
47(x5),48(x5),49,50(x5),51(x3),52(x3),54,55(x4),56(x3),57(x5),
58(x6),59,60(x4)

I am willing to trade multiples for rare cards.


----------



## Raenstoirm

I have an extra MNSSHP 2013. Looking to trade for a MVMCP 2013. I don't spend much time in this forum, so can you pm me if you are interested? I think I might miss someone who responds in this thread.


----------



## Lilo225stitch

Help I need cards!!!!!

I need 7,61,62,63,64,66,67,68 and both 2012 and 2013 party cards Christmas and Halloween


----------



## Lilo225stitch

I also have several for trade

(sorry for all the posts im about to do its so I can pm people)


----------



## Lilo225stitch

cards I have to trade

3,9,12,15,16,17,23*,25,28,29*,30,31*,32,33,36,37*,38,39*,43,46,47*,48*,50,53*,54,55*,56,58,60


(*)- more than one


----------



## Mercenary

Mercenary said:


> Looking to trade for this years MVMCP card (Huey, Dewey and Louie).  Looking to trade this years Halloween Party card if interested.




If anyone is going to the Christmas party this year I am looking to trade a MNSSHP 2013 card for the MVMCP card Christmas Party 2013.

LMK!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pluto32

Steef1991 said:


> Almost got my set complete.
> All i need is
> #62
> #64
> Halloween 2012
> Halloween 2013
> Christmas 2012
> Christmas 2013
> 
> I have to trade # 2, 4, 5, 6, 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 16, 17, 19, 20, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27 , 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 63, 66



My son has an extra of the 2012 and 2013 Halloween card which he would trade for 63 or 66.


----------



## Pluto32

Chokky said:


> I am still trying to trade out my last spare 2012 Christmas Party card for a 2012 Halloween Party card.
> 
> Can anyone help me with that trade please?
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chokky



My son has extra Halloweens that he is willing to trade for the Christmas cards.


----------



## lesleyd75

Hi,  Is there anyone out there who has a complete set, but has extras to give away?  Just starting out and looking to get more cards for my kids   We live in Canada and can only visit once a year, but my son has OCD and can't wait that long to collect the cards!  We will be going at Christmas and getting the new MVMCP 2013 card


----------



## smw1980

2DisPrincesses said:


> Hi,
> 
> My DD's have put their cards together and would like to trade some.
> 
> They need: 4,5,9,14,15,17,20,24,36, and 61-70.
> 
> Extras: 10,21,22,29,30,31,34,35,38,39,41,42,43,48,52,54,55,56,57,58,59
> 
> They also have an extra 2013 MNSSHP card to trade for either a 2012 Halloween card or a 2013 Christmas card.
> 
> Thanks!


Will you trade the MNSSHP card for cards number 4 - 14 - 15 - 20 - 24 & 36?


----------



## 2DisPrincesses

smw1980 said:


> Will you trade the MNSSHP card for cards number 4 - 14 - 15 - 20 - 24 & 36?



Maybe???  I'll have to talk to my daughter tomorrow.  I think she is holding out for a Party card but she may be tempted for that many cards.  I'll let you know.  Thanks!


----------



## bmags66

Hi Everyone,  I have last year's and this year's Halloween party cards and I'm looking to trade for last year's and this year's Christmas party cards. I can email pics if you like so please PM me or let me know if you have any questions, thanks!


----------



## Pluto32

My son is looking to complete his set:

He has: 10,13,27,30,32,34,46,47,48,51,53,54,55,58 available to trade.

He needs: 6,7,8,11,12,14,15,19,20,25,28,35,36,42,56,57,60,61,62,63,65,66,67,68.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mousefan

lesleyd75 said:


> Hi,  Is there anyone out there who has a complete set, but has extras to give away?  Just starting out and looking to get more cards for my kids   We live in Canada and can only visit once a year, but my son has OCD and can't wait that long to collect the cards!  We will be going at Christmas and getting the new MVMCP 2013 card



pm me your address , have a few i can send your way , if u could also give me a list of the cards u have i will avoid sending duplicates thanks


----------



## mom2AidanAndEli

Really would like to help my boys finish up their first complete set.  They love playing at home and can't wait to play again on our next trip to MK in August.  Would have to be a mail trade.

They need: 2, 16, 19, 21, 68-68, 70, 2012 Halloween, 2012/13 Christmas.  I know some of these are the booster-pack-only ones and, of course, the party cards.  But thought I'd ask just in case anyone might have an extra!

The have to trade:  22, 29, 30(2), 33, 39, 41, 42, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 52(3), 53 (2), 54, 55, 57, 60.

We could send multiples in exchange for the ones they need.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## disneycrazi

I have an extra 2013 Halloween Party card that I would love to trade for the 2013 Christmas Party card. Let me know if you are interested. Thanks


----------



## smw1980

smw1980 said:


> Also looking to trade
> 
> I need: #s 1,9,11,18,19,37,61,62,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,70 & mickeys very magical christmas party 2012 wayne and lanny and 2013 huey, dewey,and Louie
> 
> 
> What I have to trade is:
> 2, 3(x3), 4, 14(x2),15,20(x2),21,22,23(x3),24(x6),25(x3),26,30,31(x3),32(x2),
> 35(x2),36(x4),38(x2),39(x3),41(x3),42(x4),43(x2),44,45,46(x2),
> 47(x5),48(x5),49,50(x5),51(x3),52(x3),54,55(x4),56(x3),57(x5),
> 58(x6),59,60(x4)
> 
> I am willing to trade multiples for rare cards.


Still looking to trade if anyone can help, it would be appreciated.


----------



## MouseMomx2

I am also looking for the 2013 Christmas party card.  I have both this year's and last year's Halloween cards that I could offer in trade.


----------



## jessag

We just returned from a lovely week at the MK and my 8 year old is now obsessed with the Sorcerers game. We managed (with 4 of us playing for 4 dayd in a row) to mostly complete a deck (other than the ultra rares). We are missing the following: 

12, 13, 14, 19, 21, 22
Ultra Rares: 61, 62, 63, 65, 66, 67, 68, 70
Xmas 2012, 2013

We have extras of:
6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 15, 17, 18
23, 24, 25, 26, 28, 29, 31, 32,35,39,40
Halloween 2012 and 2013
Lots of extras 41-60 too. 

We are in NJ so this would have to be a mail-trade. 

Thanks!! 
Jessica (jessag@aol.com)


----------



## aligator

lesleyd75 said:


> Hi,  Is there anyone out there who has a complete set, but has extras to give away?  Just starting out and looking to get more cards for my kids   We live in Canada and can only visit once a year, but my son has OCD and can't wait that long to collect the cards!  We will be going at Christmas and getting the new MVMCP 2013 card



I also live in canada and i have soo many extras that i can send you. I will pm you.


----------



## smw1980

2DisPrincesses said:


> Maybe???  I'll have to talk to my daughter tomorrow.  I think she is holding out for a Party card but she may be tempted for that many cards.  I'll let you know.  Thanks!


Just wondering if your daughter's made a decision on the trade yet? Please let me know either way....thank you.


----------



## smw1980

jessag said:


> We just returned from a lovely week at the MK and my 8 year old is now obsessed with the Sorcerers game. We managed (with 4 of us playing for 4 dayd in a row) to mostly complete a deck (other than the ultra rares). We are missing the following:
> 
> 12, 13, 14, 19, 21, 22
> Ultra Rares: 61, 62, 63, 65, 66, 67, 68, 70
> Xmas 2012, 2013
> 
> We have extras of:
> 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 15, 17, 18
> 23, 24, 25, 26, 28, 29, 31, 32,35,39,40
> Halloween 2012 and 2013
> Lots of extras 41-60 too.
> 
> We are in NJ so this would have to be a mail-trade.
> 
> Thanks!!
> Jessica (jessag@aol.com)


Would you like to trade your # 9 & 18 for my # 14 & 22


----------



## squeaky_penguin

Looking for #63.

Have 2012 and 2013 Halloween and Christmas card.

Thanks!


----------



## PrincessPaisley

I need the following cards:
2 Belle
3 Buzz Lightyear
5 Eve
11 Maximus
14 Nibs
15 Rapunzel
18 Fairy Godmother
26 Colonel Hathi
30 Mickey
35 Headless Horseman
59 Thumper
61 - 70
2012 & 2013 Christmas Party Cards

Cards I have to trade:
4, 6, 7, 12, 21, 22, 23, 28, 29, 31, 34, 36, 38, 39, 40,
41, 42, 43, 44,47, 48, 50, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, and 2x 2012 & 2013 Halloween Party Cards.


----------



## Mammaz

PrincessPaisley said:


> I need the following cards:
> 2 Belle
> 3 Buzz Lightyear
> 5 Eve
> 11 Maximus
> 14 Nibs
> 15 Rapunzel
> 18 Fairy Godmother
> 26 Colonel Hathi
> 30 Mickey
> 35 Headless Horseman
> 59 Thumper
> 61 - 70
> 2012 & 2013 Christmas Party Cards
> 
> 
> 
> Cards I have to trade:
> 4, 6, 7, 12, 21, 22, 23, 28, 29, 31, 34, 36, 38, 39, 40,
> 41, 42, 43, 44,47, 48, 50, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, and 2x 2012 & 2013 Halloween Party Cards.




Sent you a pm


----------



## cbarnes17

Hello all, I'm trying to complete a second set of 1-60. I have extras of 4, 5, 6, 8, 14 (2), and 20.

I need 1, 2, 3, 13, 16, 17, 18, and 19. Please let me know if you'd like to do a mail trade. Thanks!


----------



## SandyPA

My needs  to complete my set are:
#1,2

Cards I have to trade:
40,41,42,43,45,46,48,52,53,56,57, 58,59,60
Will trade multiples above for cards i need.



Pm me if interested in a trade. Thank you. Sandy


----------



## jmichaeln

We're looking to trade 2012 & 2013 Halloween party for 2012 & 2013 Christmas party.

Thank you!

John & Margaret


----------



## smw1980

smw1980 said:


> Also looking to trade
> 
> I need: #s 1,9,11,18,19,37,61,62,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,70 & mickeys very magical christmas party 2012 wayne and lanny and 2013 huey, dewey,and Louie
> 
> 
> What I have to trade is:
> 2, 3(x3), 4, 14(x2),15,20(x2),21,22,23(x3),24(x6),25(x3),26,30,31(x3),32(x2),
> 35(x2),36(x4),38(x2),39(x3),41(x3),42(x4),43(x2),44,45,46(x2),
> 47(x5),48(x5),49,50(x5),51(x3),52(x3),54,55(x4),56(x3),57(x5),
> 58(x6),59,60(x4)
> 
> I am willing to trade multiples for rare cards.


I'm still looking to trade if anyone is interested


----------



## Steef1991

squeaky_penguin said:


> Looking for #63.
> 
> Have 2012 and 2013 Halloween and Christmas card.
> 
> Thanks!



I've send you a PM


----------



## smw1980

Still looking to trade, see other posts for what I have.


----------



## smw1980

Sorry to the ppl pm me, I'm too new to message back yet.


----------



## smw1980

I'm sorry for all the posts, but I need to raise my post count.


----------



## smw1980

Is really like to trade some multiples for some lightning cards.


----------



## Steef1991

Sorry to post again

I almost got my set complete. 
All i need is 
#62 
#64 
Christmas 2012 
Christmas 2013

I have to trade # 2, 4, 5, 6, 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 16, 17, 19, 20, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27 , 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 63, 66


----------



## Mercenary

Mercenary said:


> If anyone is going to the Christmas party this year I am looking to trade a MNSSHP 2013 card for the MVMCP card Christmas Party 2013.
> 
> LMK!  Thanks in advance!



Just sending the post back up.


----------



## bmags66

Hi Everyone, I have last year's and this year's Halloween party cards and I'm looking to trade for last year's and this year's Christmas party cards.  And not sure if it helps anyone or not, but I also have the Jack Skellington and Sally autograph card that were handed out at the Halloween party for those who stood in line for hours and hours...  One more quick note, again, not sure of the collector's interest in this one, but for those that haven't been part of the Enchanted Tales with Belle 'show', I also have the special bookmark that's given only to 'performers'.  Anyways, lemme know if anyone is interested in a mail trade, thanks!


----------



## fysc

Steef1991 said:


> Sorry to post again
> 
> I almost got my set complete.
> All i need is
> #62
> #64
> Christmas 2012
> Christmas 2013
> 
> I have to trade # 2, 4, 5, 6, 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 16, 17, 19, 20, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27 , 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 63, 66


Hello from Fairfield, CA..!  We're new to the game (just got back from WDW last week), and we picked up a couple of the Christmas 2012 and 2013 cards.  Would you be willing to trade for #63 (Finn McMissile) and/or #66 (Mama Odie)?  We're still missing lots of cards, so we can consider other options.  Pls let us know.  Thanks!  -Frank


----------



## Steef1991

fysc said:


> Hello from Fairfield, CA..!  We're new to the game (just got back from WDW last week), and we picked up a couple of the Christmas 2012 and 2013 cards.  Would you be willing to trade for #63 (Finn McMissile) and/or #66 (Mama Odie)?  We're still missing lots of cards, so we can consider other options.  Pls let us know.  Thanks!  -Frank



I've send you a PM
I see you just joined here.. PM can be found on the top right of the page


----------



## MouseMomx2

fysc said:


> Hello from Fairfield, CA..!  We're new to the game (just got back from WDW last week), and we picked up a couple of the Christmas 2012 and 2013 cards.  Would you be willing to trade for #63 (Finn McMissile) and/or #66 (Mama Odie)?  We're still missing lots of cards, so we can consider other options.  Pls let us know.  Thanks!  -Frank



If you have any extra 2013 Christmas cards I would be happy to trade with you.  PM me and we can work out a trade that is good for both of us.


----------



## DarthJLC

*Needs:* 01/P (Chip and Dale), 1/70, 9/70, 15/70, 22/70 (With Slinky), 33/70, 35/70, 41/70, 64/70, 70/70, Cast Member Card



*Have to Trade:* 02/P, 44/70, 45/70, 49/70, 50/70, 56/70, 57/70, I also have an extra Key Card and a Map.


----------



## cbarnes17

Update . . . I have extras of 6, 8, 14, and 20

Need 1, 13, 17, 18, and 19

Thanks.



cbarnes17 said:


> Hello all, I'm trying to complete a second set of 1-60. I have extras of 4, 5, 6, 8, 14 (2), and 20.
> 
> I need 1, 2, 3, 13, 16, 17, 18, and 19. Please let me know if you'd like to do a mail trade. Thanks!


----------



## fysc

Steef1991 said:


> I've send you a PM
> I see you just joined here.. PM can be found on the top right of the page


Thanks to Steef1991, SandyPA, and everyone who sent me PMs - unfortunately I can't PM back until I make a few more posts to the board.  Can you pls advise how to reach you directly until then?  Best.


----------



## Steef1991

fysc said:


> Thanks to Steef1991, SandyPA, and everyone who sent me PMs - unfortunately I can't PM back until I make a few more posts to the board.  Can you pls advise how to reach you directly until then?  Best.



I just send you another PM with some contact info.


----------



## MouseMomx2

fysc said:


> Thanks to Steef1991, SandyPA, and everyone who sent me PMs - unfortunately I can't PM back until I make a few more posts to the board.  Can you pls advise how to reach you directly until then?  Best.



Email sent.


----------



## deebits

cbarnes17 said:


> Update . . . I have extras of 6, 8, 14, and 20
> 
> Need 1, 13, 17, 18, and 19
> 
> Thanks.



I just sent you a pm


----------



## gator287

I have 2012 and 2013 Halloween Party and 2012 Christmas Party.  I am in search of 2 2013 Christmas Party cards.  I will do 3 separate trades so if you have 1 let me know.  We appreciate the help finishing the girls sets (except CM of course).

(I actually need 3 sorry)

Thanks and have a great night!

Suzy


----------



## Mercenary

fysc said:


> Hello from Fairfield, CA..!  We're new to the game (just got back from WDW last week), and we picked up a couple of the Christmas 2012 and 2013 cards.  Would you be willing to trade for #63 (Finn McMissile) and/or #66 (Mama Odie)?  We're still missing lots of cards, so we can consider other options.  Pls let us know.  Thanks!  -Frank



Any interest in the 2013 Halloween card?


----------



## Pluto32

fysc said:


> Hello from Fairfield, CA..!  We're new to the game (just got back from WDW last week), and we picked up a couple of the Christmas 2012 and 2013 cards.  Would you be willing to trade for #63 (Finn McMissile) and/or #66 (Mama Odie)?  We're still missing lots of cards, so we can consider other options.  Pls let us know.  Thanks!  -Frank



My son would be happy to trade the 2012 and 2013 Halloween for the 2012 and 2013 Christman cards.


----------



## fysc

Thanks for all the kind offers, but we already have the Halloween and Xmas Party cards 2012 and 2013.


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Hello everyone,

I am looking for card: 5 

I have to trade: 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 32, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60

I am willing to trade multiple cards for the card I am looking for.

Please send PM with trade offers.


----------



## smw1980

Updated trade list: I have 2-4-3(x3)-14-15-20 (x2)- 21- 23 (x3)- 24(x6)- 25 (x3)- 26- 30- 31 (x3)- 
32(x3)- 35(x2)- 36(x4)- 38(x2)- 39(x3)- 41(x3)- 42(x4)- 43(x2)- 44- 45- 46(x2)- 47(x5)- 48(x5)- 
49- 50(x5)- 51(x3)- 52(x3)- 54- 55(x4)- 56(x3)- 57(x5)- 58(x6)- 59- 60(x4)

The cards I need are: 1 - 11 - 19 & 37

I am also looking to trade my extra 2012 & 2013 Halloween cards for the 2012 & 2013 Christmas party  cards or for any of the lightning cards 61-70


----------



## Pluto32

Dis-n-Pix said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am looking for cards: 5, 19, 21 and 34
> 
> I have to trade: 2, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 32, 35, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
> 
> I am willing to trade multiple cards for the cards I am looking for.
> 
> Please send PM with trade offers.



We have an extra 34.  Of your extras, my son needs 25, 28, 35, 42,56.  Any of those will be fine for him I am sure.  PM me and I can mail you 34.


----------



## jimim

Hi everyone.  I'm looking for the 2013 xmas party card.  I have the 2013 Halloween one for trade.  

Please PM me if you can help me out!

Thanks,
jim


----------



## MouseMomx2

smw1980 said:


> Updated trade list: I have 2-4-3(x3)-14-15-20 (x2)- 21- 23 (x3)- 24(x6)- 25 (x3)- 26- 30- 31 (x3)-
> 32(x3)- 35(x2)- 36(x4)- 38(x2)- 39(x3)- 41(x3)- 42(x4)- 43(x2)- 44- 45- 46(x2)- 47(x5)- 48(x5)-
> 49- 50(x5)- 51(x3)- 52(x3)- 54- 55(x4)- 56(x3)- 57(x5)- 58(x6)- 59- 60(x4)
> 
> The cards I need are: 1 - 11 - 19 & 37
> 
> I am also looking to trade my extra 2012 & 2013 Halloween cards for the 2012 & 2013 Christmas party  cards or for any of the lightning cards 61-70



I sent you a PM.


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Thank you kathymford and cbarnes17 for the trades!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Need: 16, 18
Have: 8, 14, 20, 21, 22, 23, 25, 26, 27, 34, 35, 37, 39, 40, 41, 43, 44, 45, 46, 49, 50, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

smw1980 said:


> Updated trade list: I have 2-4-3(x3)-14-15-20 (x2)- 21- 23 (x3)- 24(x6)- 25 (x3)- 26- 30- 31 (x3)-
> 32(x3)- 35(x2)- 36(x4)- 38(x2)- 39(x3)- 41(x3)- 42(x4)- 43(x2)- 44- 45- 46(x2)- 47(x5)- 48(x5)-
> 49- 50(x5)- 51(x3)- 52(x3)- 54- 55(x4)- 56(x3)- 57(x5)- 58(x6)- 59- 60(x4)
> 
> The cards I need are: 1 - 11 - 19 & 37
> 
> I am also looking to trade my extra 2012 & 2013 Halloween cards for the 2012 & 2013 Christmas party  cards or for any of the lightning cards 61-70



I can trade you 19 and 37 for 2 and 3.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Dis-n-Pix said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am looking for cards: 5, 19, and 21
> 
> I have to trade: 2, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 32, 35, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
> 
> I am willing to trade multiple cards for the cards I am looking for.
> 
> Please send PM with trade offers.



I have 19 and 21. I need 2.


----------



## smw1980

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I can trade you 19 and 37 for 2 and 3.


I just made a trade with someone else, I can still trade my #3 for your #19 if your still interested.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I will be at the MVMCP tonight if anyone is interested in trading with me. I will be wearing my SOTMK shirt.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

smw1980 said:


> I just made a trade with someone else, I can still trade my #3 for your #19 if your still interested.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## fysc

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Sounds good to me.


If you still need #2 (Belle), can I trade you for #22 (Woody) or #26 (Col. Hathy)..?

Thanks  -Frank


----------



## fysc

smw1980 said:


> Updated trade list: I have 2-4-3(x3)-14-15-20 (x2)- 21- 23 (x3)- 24(x6)- 25 (x3)- 26- 30- 31 (x3)-
> 32(x3)- 35(x2)- 36(x4)- 38(x2)- 39(x3)- 41(x3)- 42(x4)- 43(x2)- 44- 45- 46(x2)- 47(x5)- 48(x5)-
> 49- 50(x5)- 51(x3)- 52(x3)- 54- 55(x4)- 56(x3)- 57(x5)- 58(x6)- 59- 60(x4)
> 
> The cards I need are: 1 - 11 - 19 & 37
> 
> I am also looking to trade my extra 2012 & 2013 Halloween cards for the 2012 & 2013 Christmas party  cards or for any of the lightning cards 61-70


Hi ~ are you still looking for a Christmas 2012 card?  

We still need 03, 15, 17-18, 22, and 26 to complete the (non-lightning) set, and would be glad to trade.  

Thanks  -Frank


----------



## smw1980

fysc said:


> Hi ~ are you still looking for a Christmas 2012 card?
> 
> We still need 03, 15, 17-18, 22, and 26 to complete the (non-lightning) set, and would be glad to trade.
> 
> Thanks  -Frank


I am currently tradeing my #3 with someone else, but if your still willing to trade I still have 15 & 26 for your Christmas party card.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

smw1980 said:


> I am currently tradeing my #3 with someone else, but if your still willing to trade I still have 15 & 26 for your Christmas party card.



I guess I am too late to trade 3 for 19.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

fysc said:


> If you still need #2 (Belle), can I trade you for #22 (Woody) or #26 (Col. Hathy)..?  Thanks  -Frank



You sure can.


----------



## fysc

smw1980 said:


> I am currently tradeing my #3 with someone else, but if your still willing to trade I still have 15 & 26 for your Christmas party card.


Sounds like a deal - just to be clear: you want a Christmas 2012 (not 2013) card, right?
Can you please PM me or send an email to confirm?  Thanks much!


----------



## fysc

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> You sure can.


Thanks for the reply!  If my trade with smw1980 goes through, I'll only need #22 (Woody) from you - would that work?  Please let me know.   -Frank


----------



## smw1980

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I guess I am too late to trade 3 for 19.


You are not too late, I was telling Fysc I was in a trade ( to you). Pm me your address and I will get it in the mail.


----------



## smw1980

fysc said:


> Sounds like a deal - just to be clear: you want a Christmas 2012 (not 2013) card, right?
> Can you please PM me or send an email to confirm?  Thanks much!


Correct, I actually need both Christmas cards but the 2012 is what we aggreed too. Pm me your address and I will get them in the mail.


----------



## deebits

Thank you for the trade cbarnes17


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

fysc said:


> Thanks for the reply!  If my trade with smw1980 goes through, I'll only need #22 (Woody) from you - would that work?  Please let me know.   -Frank



Yes, it works.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

smw1980 said:


> You are not too late, I was telling Fysc I was in a trade ( to you). Pm me your address and I will get it in the mail.



Hello,

I am really sorry, but I don't need Buzz anymore. I got Buzz from the blind daily pack tonight at MVMCP. Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## fysc

smw1980 said:


> Correct, I actually need both Christmas cards but the 2012 is what we aggreed too. Pm me your address and I will get them in the mail.


sorry I don't have any extra Christmas 2013 to trade.  i also don't have enough posts on DISboard to PM you.  Can you please contact me by email so that we can exchange contact info?  thank you!  -Frank


----------



## fysc

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Yes, it works.


sorry I don't have enough posts on DISboard to PM you, yet.  can you please contact me by email so that we can exchange contact info..?   thank you  -Frank


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

fysc said:


> sorry I don't have enough posts on DISboard to PM you, yet.  can you please contact me by email so that we can exchange contact info..?   thank you  -Frank



You need one more post to be able to use pm.


----------



## fysc

sorry for the nuisance - but I needed just one more post to be able to send PMs 

at last count, I have the following duplicate (non-lightning 61-70) cards:  02, 31, 33, 41, 44-47, 50, 53-55, 57-59.  also, Halloween 2012-13 and Xmas 2012.

still looking for 03, 15, 17-18, 22, and 26 to complete our first set.  please let me know if you can help..!  thanks in advance  -Frank


----------



## Lilo225stitch

UPDATED

cards I have to trade  3,9,23*,25,28,29*,30,31*,32,33,36,37*, 38,39*,43,46,47*,48*,50,53*,54,55*,56,58,60   (*)- more than one


----------



## Lilo225stitch

Help I need cards!!!!!  I need 7,61,62,63,64,66,67,68 and both 2012 and 2013 party cards Christmas and 2012 Halloween


----------



## mousefan

fysc said:


> sorry for the nuisance - but I needed just one more post to be able to send PMs
> 
> at last count, I have the following duplicate (non-lightning 61-70) cards:  02, 31, 33, 41, 44-47, 50, 53-55, 57-59.  also, Halloween 2012-13 and Xmas 2012.
> 
> still looking for 03, 15, 17-18, 22, and 26 to complete our first set.  please let me know if you can help..!  thanks in advance  -Frank



I have an extra 26  and would trade for your 47


----------



## cbarnes17

I'm down to my last few cards. I still need 1, 17, and 18.

The only stars I have to trade are 6 and 20.

Can anyone help me out with a mail trade? PM me if you can. Thanks.


----------



## SandyPA

My set from 1-60  is complete! Finally! with alittle help from all my friends here. Thank you!


----------



## jessag

Have 2012 and 2013 Halloween cards and need 2012/2013 xmas - 

Thanks!!


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Hello everyone,

I need only card #5 to finish my set.

I have to trade: 15, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 32, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60

I am willing to trade any 10 of the above cards for the card I am looking for.


----------



## auralia

Have 2013 Christmas card looking for 2013 Halloween card!


----------



## mousefan

auralia said:


> Have 2013 Christmas card looking for 2013 Halloween card!



would love to do this trade with you pm me when u have opportunity


----------



## uetzb

I have the 2013 Christmas exclusive.  

Would like to trade for the 2012 Christmas, 2012 Halloween or 2013 Halloween exclusives.  PM me if you are interested. 

Thanks.


----------



## 2DisPrincesses

uetzb said:
			
		

> I have the 2013 Christmas exclusive.
> 
> Would like to trade for the 2012 Christmas, 2012 Halloween or 2013 Halloween exclusives.  PM me if you are interested.
> 
> Thanks.



Sent you a pm.


----------



## MomRN

I am looking for the 2013 Christmas Party Card and lightning cards. I am primarily interested in the party card.

I have the available to trade: 2013 Halloween Card, 2012 Christmas Card, and 4 unopened packs of regular cards that I will open to look for specifics if necessary.


----------



## SandyPA

I am in need of 2 -2013 Christmas cards

I have 2- 2012 Halloween cards and 1-2012 Christmas card to trade. 
Pm me if interested in a mail trade.

I have received trades for these cards. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## raven69david

I need two 21's. Can trade for any cards 1 through 60. Would also like to trade a Christmas 2012 card for a 2013 card. We just got back last night but the day of the party last week it was raining and we did not go. Thank goodness we did not purchase our tickets in advance.


----------



## Steef1991

Just two more than i have completed my set 

I need #62 Dumbo and #64 Hercules.

I have to trade 4, 6, 10, 12, 14, 16, 24, 27, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 39, 40, 42, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 55, 56, 58, 59


----------



## cbarnes17

Hello, I have two each of the 2012 and 2013 Halloween cards.  I'm looking to trade for the 2012 and 2013 Christmas cards.  PM me if interested in a trade.

Thanks.


----------



## Mammaz

I'm looking for the following cards:

3, 8, 10, 13, 16, 19, 23, 37, 61-69

I have to trade:

11, 22, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 32, 33, 34, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 46, 47, 48, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 59 and 60.

PM me if interesting in trading.


----------



## Falloneybaloney

Hi everyone! Looking for 13 and 18 and the 2013 Christmas party card. 
I have the 3 other party cards to trade and the following to trade: 1, 2, 3, 5, 7, 11, 15, 16, 20, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 33, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52,54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60. Message me if interested!


----------



## smw1980

raven69david said:


> I need two 21's. Can trade for any cards 1 through 60. Would also like to trade a Christmas 2012 card for a 2013 card. We just got back last night but the day of the party last week it was raining and we did not go. Thank goodness we did not purchase our tickets in advance.


I can trade you a #21 for a # 19 if your still interested.


----------



## uetzb

Great trade with MomRN!  Thanks.


----------



## figment_jii

Hi All - looking for a few trades to finish up my collection!

I'm looking for a 2013 MVMCP card (Huey, Dewey, and Louie).  I have a 2012 MNHSSP card (Chip & Dale).

I'm also looking for #22 (Woody's Cowboy Lasso).  I have 6, 10, 13, 14, 17, 18, 25 through 60.  

I also have a #61 (Ariel's Bubble Attack) would be interested in trading it for any other in the 61-70 range (except #64 because I already have that one).

Please PM if interested in trading!


----------



## raven69david

smw1980 said:


> I can trade you a #21 for a # 19 if your still interested.



Sure. That will work. Thanks. PM me for address.


----------



## mills10

I have an extra 2013 Halloween card that I am willing to trade for a 2013 Christmas card if anyone is interested.  Thanks!


----------



## figment_jii

A bit of delay, but thanks for the great trades with Kathymford, Diz Crazy, and Dis-n-Pix.


----------



## smw1980

I'm looking for 61-70 and this year's Christmas party card..

I have one of each year Halloween party card the following common cards.

3-14-20-23-24-25-30-31-32-35-36-38-39-41-42-43-44-45-46-47-48-49-50-51-52-54-
55-56-57-58-59-60


----------



## highlander4

Mammaz said:


> I'm looking for the following cards:
> 
> 3, 8, 10, 13, 16, 19, 23, 37, 61-69
> 
> I have to trade:
> 
> 11, 22, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 32, 33, 34, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 46, 47, 48, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 59 and 60.
> 
> PM me if interesting in trading.


I have 10,13,16,and 37 that you need.

I need 22,27,28,and 50 that you have.

I can't pm yet send pm with email to me if you want to trade.


----------



## highlander4

I'm still needing 2,4,6,8,9,15,18,19,& 31

I have to trade 12,17,23,24,26,29,32,33,34,35,36,40,43,44,45,46,48,49,52,53,55,57,&58 

If you are wanting to trade you will have to email me.  I don't have 10 post yet.

Willing to trade 2 for 1.


----------



## highlander4

highlander4 said:


> I have 10,13,16,and 37 that you need.
> 
> I need 22,27,28,and 50 that you have.
> 
> I can't pm yet send pm with email to me if you want to trade.



Thanks Mammaz will be sent out tomorrow.


----------



## smw1980

smw1980 said:


> I'm looking for 61-70 and this year's Christmas party card..
> 
> I have one of each year Halloween party card the following common cards.
> 
> 3-14-20-23-24-25-30-31-32-35-36-38-39-41-42-43-44-45-46-47-48-49-50-51-52-54-
> 55-56-57-58-59-60


Willing to trade several for the cards I need


----------



## briannesmom

Hi we are tring to complete my daughters basic set before we return to Disney World in April.

She needs 1,3,7,8,9,18,19
She had to trade 23,44,52,53,54 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jworthy

I just bought a nice album on Ebay that was personalized for SotMK cards.  We had been looking at Walmart and other stores and haven't found anything that was a nice size to hold all the cards.  Take a look.

Also, I have lots of extras if anyone needs some just pm me.  One last thing, we are looking for 2013 Christmas card if anyone has an extra they would be willing to throw our way,  currently we are planning on going to DW in October and will be attending the Halloween Party in 2014.  We will have 3 extra cards.


----------



## Mammaz

Almost there!  Still need 3, 8, 19, and 61-69.  Have several to trade!


----------



## highlander4

Mammaz said:


> Almost there!  Still need 3, 8, 19, and 61-69.  Have several to trade!



Did you get your cards today?


----------



## smw1980

smw1980 said:


> Willing to trade several for the cards I need


Still looking for some of the rare cards, I don't have much to trade, but am willing to trade many for the ones I need.


----------



## Mammaz

highlander4 said:


> Did you get your cards today?


H


Yes!!!!! Thank you!  Have you gotten yours yet?  Thanks for the trade!


----------



## highlander4

Mammaz said:


> H
> 
> Yes!!!!! Thank you!  Have you gotten yours yet?  Thanks for the trade!



Yes!!! And Thank you!!


----------



## Haggaorth

Just want to post a +1 for Diz Crazy.  thank you for the trade!


----------



## Haggaorth

Thank you to everyone for the great trades we are close to finishing out set.

Here is what we still need and have

wants
6, 9, 10, 61, 62, 64, 66, 68, 69, 70, 2013 xmas
Maleficent game board

Extras we have
2, 8, 11, 12, 13, 22 x2, 25 x2, 27, 28, 11, 26, 28, 29, 31, 32, 33 x2, 34, 35, 37, 39, 41 x2, 43, 44 x4, 45, 46, 47 x2, 48, 49 x2, 50 x2, 51 x3, 52 x4, 53 x3, 54 x2, 55 x2, 56, 57, 58 x2, 63 
Jafar game board
we also have a couple of the haunted mansion card from this year we'd trade if it helps fill in our set.

thanks for looking and any interest sorry for anyone who wrote in the past we now have the 10 posts so we can get the PMs and respond thank you.


----------



## agameofthree

Belated thanks to PrincessPaisley for the trade!


----------



## highlander4

Update now I need 2,8,9,15,& 19

I have 12,23,24,29,32,33,34,35,36,40,43,44,45,46,48,49,52,53,55,57,&58 for trade


----------



## tinkerbell20

I posted a separate thread too but I have lots of sorcerer cards and transportation cards and I'm looking for any/all of the Limited Time Magic holiday cards that were given out over the last week. 

Thanks!


----------



## princesspeaony

Oy. Thought he'd forgotten about SOMK, but OH no. He told me today, he's sure that Santa will bring him the rest of his set. Yikes.

Anyone able to help a mom out?? We are short:
5, 6, 17, 22, 61+

Have a bunch to trade too, if you like!
11, 12, 19, 23, 24 (x3), 25 (x2), 41 (x3), 42 (x2), 49 (x2), 50 (x2), 51 (x2), 52 (x2), 55, 56 (x2), 59 (x2)

Appreciate any pixie dust!
Cheers, all


----------



## SandyPA

Hello, I am looking  for the 2013 MVMCP Christmas card. I have a MNSSHP 2012 card or a MVMCP 2012 card to trade for it. Any Traders out there that can help me  on a trade? thanks


----------



## Lilo225stitch

UPDATED  cards I have to trade 9,23*,25,28,29*,30,31*,32,33,36,37*, 38,39*,43,46,47*,48*,50,53*,54,55*,56,58,60 (*)- more than one


----------



## Lilo225stitch

Help I need cards!!!!! I need 
61,62,63,64,66,67,68 and both 2012 and 2013 party cards Christmas


----------



## highlander4

highlander4 said:


> Update now I need 2,8,9,15,& 19
> 
> I have 12,23,24,29,32,33,34,35,36,40,43,44,45,46,48,49,52,53,55,57,&58 for trade



Now all I need is #19


----------



## 2DisPrincesses

I have extras of:  3, 6, 10, 11, 21, 22, 23, 29, 30, 31, 33, 34, 35, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 46, 47, 48, 52, 54, 55, 56, 60, 68.   

I need:  4, 5, 9, 24, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 70.  PM me if we can set up a trade. Thanks!


----------



## patman2011

I was lucky and went to a couple of the Christmas parties so I have quite a few of the 2013 Christmas party cards to trade.  My two daughters go into playing while we where there and would like to do the sets if we can.  I am interested in trading for this years Halloween party or either one of last years Halloween or Christmas party cards.  I would also be interested in any lightning cards you have since we only have one for each of my daughters at this point. LMK what kind of trade you can do for the extra Xmas party cards I got.  Thanks.


----------



## Mammaz

patman2011 said:


> I was lucky and went to a couple of the Christmas parties so I have quite a few of the 2013 Christmas party cards to trade.  My two daughters go into playing while we where there and would like to do the sets if we can.  I am interested in trading for this years Halloween party or either one of last years Halloween or Christmas party cards.  I would also be interested in any lightning cards you have since we only have one for each of my daughters at this point. LMK what kind of trade you can do for the extra Xmas party cards I got.  Thanks.



Sent you a pm!


----------



## es1989

I'm looking to trade if anyone is interested. We don't have a lot of extras but hopefully we have some that people need.

We have extras of: 23, 26, 34, 39, 42, 43, 45 x2, 58, 60.

We also have an extra 2013 Christmas card that we were looking to trade for either the Halloween 2012 card or the Christmas 2012 card.

We need: 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 17, 18, 20, 22, 23, 24, 27, 28, 31, 32, 33, 35, 36, 41, 44, 51, and all the lightning cards except 68.

Thanks!


----------



## PrincessPaisley

Here's my updated need/extra list:

Cards I Need:
2 Belle
3 Buzz (Possible Trade Pending)
15 Rapunzel
18 Fairy Godmother
26 Colonel Hathi (Trade Pending)
30 Mickey
59 Thumper
61, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69 & 70
2012 Christmas Party Card

Extras:
4, 6, 8, 12, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 29, 34, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 47, 48, 50, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57 & 58

2012 and 2013 Halloween Party Cards


----------



## fatdaddy68

patman2011 said:


> I was lucky and went to a couple of the Christmas parties so I have quite a few of the 2013 Christmas party cards to trade.  My two daughters go into playing while we where there and would like to do the sets if we can.  I am interested in trading for this years Halloween party or either one of last years Halloween or Christmas party cards.  I would also be interested in any lightning cards you have since we only have one for each of my daughters at this point. LMK what kind of trade you can do for the extra Xmas party cards I got.  Thanks.



I have an extra Halloween party card would love to trade for this years Christmas party card.


----------



## fatdaddy68

I'm in need of card #3, 2012 MVMCP(pending trade) card,2013 MVMCP card, 61,62,63,64,65,66,68,69,70

  I have the following for trade:

  (2) MNSSHP 2013 cards
Cards---1,2,7,10,11,12,14,17,22,23,24,25,26,27,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,38,39,40,41,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60

   Would be willing to trade for pins or anything else Disney related.


----------



## radetoan

fatdaddy68 said:


> I'm in need of card #3, 2012 MVMCP(pending trade) card,2013 MVMCP card, 61,62,63,64,65,66,68,69,70
> 
> I have the following for trade:
> 
> (2) MNSSHP 2013 cards
> Cards---1,2,7,10,11,12,14,17,22,23,24,25,26,27,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,38,39,40,41,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60
> 
> Would be willing to trade for pins or anything else Disney related.




Just sent you a PM!


----------



## stephleslie

This is my updated list. I don't need many more cards to complete my daughter's collection. I am willing to trade more of my extras to get one in return.

Extras: 3, 15, 24 (2), 25 (2), 26 (2), 29, 31(2), 33, 34 (3), 35 (2), 39 (3), 40 (3), 41, 42, 43 (3), 44 (3), 45 (4), 46 (3), 47 (2), 49, 50 (4), 52 (2), 54 (4), 55 (3), 56 (7), 57, 58 (2), 60


Still Need: 11, 14, 19, 62, 63, 63, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70

Party cards (Christmas and Halloween).


----------



## 2DisPrincesses

Thanks to moriaw76 and dizdreamer1955 for the trades!!!


----------



## livvylove222

I'm am looking to trade. The card I need is 3.

My extra cards are 1,10,11,12,14,17,22,24,25,26,27,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,38,39,40,41,43,44,45, 46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60. 

Message me if u want to trade.


----------



## patman2011

I finally got around to listing the cards my daughters need.

7,9,10,11,12,13,14,16,17,20,22,26,32,39,40,61,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,70 also need the 2012 Christmas party card.

We have these as extras

2,18,24,25(2x),30,32,33,34,35,36,37(2x),38(3x),42(2x),43(3x),44(2x)47,49,52,53(2x),54,55,57,58,59,60(2x)

we also have quite a few of the 2013 Christmas party cards but I would need quite a few of the rare and common cards to get one of those.  I would like to keep those for lightning cards that are harder to get or the 2012 Christmas party card.  LMK if you have anything we need.  Thanks.


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

patman2011 said:


> I finally got around to listing the cards my daughters need.  7,9,10,11,12,13,14,16,17,20,22,26,32,39,40,61,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,70 also need the 2012 Christmas party card.  We have these as extras  2,18,24,25(2x),30,32,33,34,35,36,37(2x),38(3x),42(2x),43(3x),44(2x)47,49,52,53(2x),54,55,57,58,59,60(2x)  we also have quite a few of the 2013 Christmas party cards but I would need quite a few of the rare and common cards to get one of those.  I would like to keep those for lightning cards that are harder to get or the 2012 Christmas party card.  LMK if you have anything we need.  Thanks.


  I got a extra 26,39,+ 2013 Halloween if want. Trade for your: 2013 Christmas, #18,&#60


----------



## patman2011

TexasHiddenMickeys said:


> I got a extra 26,39,+ 2013 Halloween if want. Trade for your: 2013 Christmas, #18,<



Thanks for offer but have a Halloween on already and have number 39 coming.  LMK if you have any lightning cards available and we can do the Christmas one.


----------



## drtbrake

I have the following cards for trade:

4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 29, 32, 33, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 44, 45, 47, 48, 49, 51, 52, 53, 54, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60


I am looking for the following:
11, 12, 15, 17, 20, 21, 22, 36, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70

ALSO:
I have MVMCP 2013 (but I want to trade for MVMCP 2012).  Although I have a few of these cards and would also trade for some high level rare cards.

Thank you for your help.

Please PM me if you want to trade

Thanks


----------



## drtbrake

PrincessPaisley said:


> Here's my updated need/extra list:
> 
> Cards I Need:
> 2 Belle
> 3 Buzz (Possible Trade Pending)
> 15 Rapunzel
> 18 Fairy Godmother
> 26 Colonel Hathi (Trade Pending)
> 30 Mickey
> 59 Thumper
> 61, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69 & 70
> 2012 Christmas Party Card
> 
> Extras:
> 4, 6, 8, 12, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 29, 34, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 47, 48, 50, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57 & 58
> 
> 2012 and 2013 Halloween Party Cards



Would you trade 12 for my 59?

Please private message me if you are interested.

Thanks


----------



## drtbrake

SandyPA said:


> Hello, I am looking  for the 2013 MVMCP Christmas card. I have a MNSSHP 2012 card or a MVMCP 2012 card to trade for it. Any Traders out there that can help me  on a trade? thanks



I have a MVMCP 2013 that I will trade for your MVMCP 2012. 

If you are interested please PM me.

Thanks


----------



## kate2961

Need 61, 63, 64, and 67

Will trade for 62

Thank you

Kate


----------



## roannamb

Hi everyone! Just stumbled upon this thread and would love to trade. 

I need:
4, 33 and 61+, any of the special holiday party cards

I have extras of:
16, 20, 23, 25, 26, 27, 28, 31, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 47, 48, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59 and 60

I'd be happy to trade multiple cards for any of the ones I'm missing.


----------



## CrazyKatLady

Hi! I just started Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom last Christmas and I am looking to trade to fill in my missing spots.  

*What I have to trade:*
_13, 23, 24, 27, 29, 33, 34, 36, 37, 40, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60_ 

*What I need:*
_1, 5, 6, 19, 21, 61, 62, 63, 64, 67, 68, 69, 70 _ * I also need MVMCP 2012 * 

I'm willing to trade MVMCP 2013 for cards 61+! I'll also trade it for MVMCP 2012.


If you're interested send me a message or post on here ^^
*Please US only!!*


----------



## CrazyKatLady

PrincessPaisley said:


> Here's my updated need/extra list:
> 
> Cards I Need:
> 2 Belle
> 3 Buzz (Possible Trade Pending)
> 15 Rapunzel
> 18 Fairy Godmother
> 26 Colonel Hathi (Trade Pending)
> 30 Mickey
> 59 Thumper
> 61, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69 & 70
> 2012 Christmas Party Card
> 
> Extras:
> 4, 6, 8, 12, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 29, 34, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 47, 48, 50, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57 & 58
> 
> 2012 and 2013 Halloween Party Cards




I have 59 and could trade it for 4


----------



## CrazyKatLady

patman2011 said:


> I finally got around to listing the cards my daughters need.
> 
> 7,9,10,11,12,13,14,16,17,20,22,26,32,39,40,61,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,70 also need the 2012 Christmas party card.
> 
> We have these as extras
> 
> 2,18,24,25(2x),30,32,33,34,35,36,37(2x),38(3x),42(2x),43(3x),44(2x)47,49,52,53(2x),54,55,57,58,59,60(2x)
> 
> we also have quite a few of the 2013 Christmas party cards but I would need quite a few of the rare and common cards to get one of those.  I would like to keep those for lightning cards that are harder to get or the 2012 Christmas party card.  LMK if you have anything we need.  Thanks.



I could trade my 12 for your 18


----------



## kate2961

Need MVMCP 2012 and MNSSHP 2013.

Will trade for MNSSHP 2012 and MVMCP 2013.

Thanks

Kate

*Trade made to get MNSSHP 2013 for MVMCP 2013.  Still need MVMCP 2012 and can trade either 2012 MNSSHP or 2013 MVMCP.*


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

CrazyKatLady said:


> Hi! I just started Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom last month and I am looking to trade to fill in my missing spots.   What I have to trade:  9, 12, 13, 17, 19, 23, 24, 29, 35, 36, 37, 43, 46, 47, 48, 50, 55, 56, 58, 59, 60 Also, I have MVMCP 2013 to trade. I'll trade it for any other party card.  What I need:  1, 4, 5, 6, 7, 10, 14, 15, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 26, 30, 31, 38, 39, 40, 42, 49, 54, 61, 62, 63, 64, 67, 68, 69, 70  I also need MVMCP 2012  I need a lot of cards, so if you're interested send me a message or post on here ^^



Is ur party card the 2013 edition? I got a extra Halloween 2013 edition I can trade you.


----------



## patman2011

CrazyKatLady said:


> I could trade my 12 for your 18



How about your 9 and 12 for my 18,38,42 and 54.  LMK


----------



## CrazyKatLady

TexasHiddenMickeys said:


> Is ur party card the 2013 edition? I got a extra Halloween 2013 edition I can trade you.



Yes it is the 2013 edition. I actually just traded for the MNSSHP 2013 card last night! Do you happen to have any other party cards? 



patman2011 said:


> How about your 9 and 12 for my 18,38,42 and 54.  LMK



That sounds great!


----------



## lostgrl16

Is there any possibility anyone has any 61+ cards to trade? I have the full public collection and/or party cards to offer.


----------



## CrazyKatLady

Oops! I read it wrong  Ignore this post lol


----------



## Grumpy4196

Originally posted by Kate2961


> Need MVMCP 2012 and MNSSHP 2013.
> 
> Will trade for MNSSHP 2012 and MVMCP 2013.



I have a 2013 MNSSHP I will trade for a 2012 MNSSHP card. 

Send me a PM


----------



## matheke

Trading 2013 MVMCP card for 2013 MNSSHP card.

Please no outside of the US traders.

Please pm me and I will get the card out as soon as the weather permits.


*Trade has been made.*


----------



## mills10

matheke said:


> Trading 2013 MVMCP card for 2013 MNSSHP card.
> 
> Please no outside of the US traders.
> 
> Please pm me and I will get the card out as soon as the weather permits.



Sent you a PM


----------



## figment_jii

Thank you to *patman2011* for the great trade!


----------



## jessag

The title says it all we have the halloween cards from 2012 and 2013, but need this years MVMCP card. Anyone?

Jess


----------



## sbcoachr

smw1980 said:


> I'm looking for 61-70 and this year's Christmas party card..  I have one of each year Halloween party card the following common cards.  3-14-20-23-24-25-30-31-32-35-36-38-39-41-42-43-44-45-46-47-48-49-50-51-52-54- 55-56-57-58-59-60


. I have this years Christmas card , looking to get both of you extra Halloween cards, am just getting started in this!!  I will go through and figure my wants and extras too, soon.  Let me know! Thx Ronda


----------



## sbcoachr

smw1980 said:


> I'm looking for 61-70 and this year's Christmas party card..  I have one of each year Halloween party card the following common cards.  3-14-20-23-24-25-30-31-32-35-36-38-39-41-42-43-44-45-46-47-48-49-50-51-52-54- 55-56-57-58-59-60


.     I am needing not only all the holiday ones except this last Christmas, I need 1,2,3,5,6,15,16,18,19, 22,and 61-69. Can you help??


----------



## sbcoachr

jessag said:


> The title says it all&#133; we have the halloween cards from 2012 and 2013, but need this years MVMCP card. Anyone?  Jess


.   . I have this years Christmas card , looking to get both of you extra Halloween cards, am just getting started in this!! I will go through and figure my wants and extras too, soon. Let me know! Thx Ronda


----------



## sbcoachr

jessag said:


> The title says it all&#133; we have the halloween cards from 2012 and 2013, but need this years MVMCP card. Anyone?  Jess


  . I have this years Christmas card , looking to get both of you extra Halloween cards, am just getting started in this!! I will go through and figure my wants and extras too, soon. Let me know! Thx Ronda.


----------



## CrazyKatLady

CrazyKatLady said:


> Hi! I just started Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom last month and I am looking to trade to fill in my missing spots.   *What I have to trade:* _13, 23, 24, 29, 37, 43, 46, 47, 48, 50, 55, 56, 58, 59, 60_ *What I need:* _1, 4, 5, 6, 7, 10, 14, 19, 20, 21, 22, 30, 61, 62, 63, 64, 67, 68, 69, 70 _ * I also need MVMCP 2012 *   I need a lot of cards, so if you're interested send me a message or post on here ^^ *Please US only!!*



Reposting so people see it  also updated it...


----------



## stephleslie

CrazyKatLady said:


> Reposting so people see it  also updated it...



I can give you my 15 and 31 if you will give me your 19?

Will also PM you!


----------



## trara1375

My son was given some Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom cards from a friend who recently returned from the Magic Kingdom to help him get excited about our upcoming May Vacation.  He had just gotten the cards yesterday and today they were run through the Wash.  They are destroyed.

I'm turning to the DisBoards to see if there's anyone out there who'd like to help my son with this tragedy.  I'm hoping there are others out there who received duplicates of some of their cards and might be willing to part with them for little or no money.

My son is 12 and being very hard on himself right now because he was the one who started the load of laundry (yes, my kids have chores and this is one of his), and he had left the cards in his pants pocket.

If you are willing to help out, PM me I'll PM you an address.

Thanks in advance for any Disney Magic we receive.


----------



## miksilver

I'm looking to trade a 2013 OR 2012 MNSSHP Card for a 2013 MVMCP Card. 

Only US trades please.  

THANKS!


----------



## Mammaz

trara1375 said:


> My son was given some Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom cards from a friend who recently returned from the Magic Kingdom to help him get excited about our upcoming May Vacation.  He had just gotten the cards yesterday and today they were run through the Wash.  They are destroyed.
> 
> I'm turning to the DisBoards to see if there's anyone out there who'd like to help my son with this tragedy.  I'm hoping there are others out there who received duplicates of some of their cards and might be willing to part with them for little or no money.
> 
> My son is 12 and being very hard on himself right now because he was the one who started the load of laundry (yes, my kids have chores and this is one of his), and he had left the cards in his pants pocket
> 
> If you are willing to help out, PM me I'll PM you an address.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any Disney Magic we receive.



Sent you a pm.


----------



## HeartMickeyMouse

miksilver said:


> I'm looking to trade a 2013 OR 2012 MNSSHP Card for a 2013 MVMCP Card.
> 
> Only US trades please.
> 
> THANKS!


Milksilver
I have a 2013 Christmas party I could trade for the 2012 Halloween party card. If interested send me a PM.


----------



## Maleficent53

trara1375 said:


> My son was given some Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom cards from a friend who recently returned from the Magic Kingdom to help him get excited about our upcoming May Vacation.  He had just gotten the cards yesterday and today they were run through the Wash.  They are destroyed.
> 
> I'm turning to the DisBoards to see if there's anyone out there who'd like to help my son with this tragedy.  I'm hoping there are others out there who received duplicates of some of their cards and might be willing to part with them for little or no money.
> 
> My son is 12 and being very hard on himself right now because he was the one who started the load of laundry (yes, my kids have chores and this is one of his), and he had left the cards in his pants pocket.
> 
> If you are willing to help out, PM me I'll PM you an address.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any Disney Magic we receive.



PM sent to you!


----------



## Maleficent53

I have an extra 2013 Halloween card that I would like to trade for a 2013 Christmas Card.  Please PM me if you are interested in a trade.


----------



## sbcoachr

Maleficent53 said:


> I have an extra 2013 Halloween card that I would like to trade for a 2013 Christmas Card.  Please PM me if you are interested in a trade.


 I am apparently too new to PM am interested in trading, just getting started myself!


----------



## patman2011

Bought some stuff and traded and have a new want list and also a new trade list.

I need these cards.

7,14,16,17,22,26,39,63,67,69 I also need the 2012 MVMCP card.

I have the following cards to trade

2(2x),4,9,10(2x),15(2x),18(2x),24(2x),25(3x),27,28,30(3x),33,34,35(3x),36(2x),37(2x),38(4x),41(2x),42,43(3x),44(2x),45,46,47(2x),49,50,51,52(2x),53(2x),55,56,57,58(2x),59,60(4x).  I also have quite a few of the 2013 MVMCP for trade for lightning cards or other things I might need. LMK and thanks.


----------



## kate2961

Thank you for great trades Mammaz and figment_jii. 

Kate


----------



## figment_jii

kate2961 said:


> Thank you for great trades Mammaz and figment_jii.
> 
> Kate



Thanks!  Great trading with you too!


----------



## kate2961

We are still looking for the *2012 MVMCP card*.

We have extra of the 2012 MNSSHP or 2013 MVMCP.

We also have cards in the main series available (1- 60).

Or, if someone wants, we could trade for Disney Infinity discs.  We have extra there too.

Thank you,
Kate


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Hi all,

All i need to finish up my 1-60 is #12 Merlin.
I do need #'s 61, 63, 66, 67, 68.
I also need a MVMCP 2012


*Here is what i have to trade*
Regular 1-60:
04, 07, 08, 09, 13, 16 (x2), 19, 25 (x2), 26 (x2), 27, 28 (x2), 30, 31, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 40 (x2), 42, 43 (x2), 44 (x2), 45, 46 (x2), 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 54, 55, 56, 57 (x3), 58, 60

*Specials:*
MNSSHP 2012
MNSSHP 2013 (but there is a crease in the card, i can send a pic)
MVMCP 2013 (x3)

Thanks all


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

trara1375 said:


> My son was given some Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom cards from a friend who recently returned from the Magic Kingdom to help him get excited about our upcoming May Vacation.  He had just gotten the cards yesterday and today they were run through the Wash.  They are destroyed.
> 
> I'm turning to the DisBoards to see if there's anyone out there who'd like to help my son with this tragedy.  I'm hoping there are others out there who received duplicates of some of their cards and might be willing to part with them for little or no money.
> 
> My son is 12 and being very hard on himself right now because he was the one who started the load of laundry (yes, my kids have chores and this is one of his), and he had left the cards in his pants pocket.
> 
> If you are willing to help out, PM me I'll PM you an address.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any Disney Magic we receive.


PM Sent


----------



## mom2AidanAndEli

Well, thanks to trading and getting a couple booster packs for Christmas, my guys have finished their first basic 1-60 set.  Now they want to work on a second, so they don't have to share!  

They Need:  4, 5, 6, 9, 11, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27, 32, 34, 35, 37, 56, and 59.

They Can Trade: 8 (x2), 20, 22, 29, 30 (x2), 33, 39, 40, 41 (x2), 43 (x2), 45, 46, 47, 48 (x2), 51, 52 (x3), and 53 (x2)

If you can help, please PM me!  Thank you!


----------



## sherlockmiles

ok - having a chemo brain moment....please remind me - do the holiday special cards work in the game or are they just for collecting fun?  (thanks for your patience...)


----------



## Maleficent53

sherlockmiles said:


> ok - having a chemo brain moment....please remind me - do the holiday special cards work in the game or are they just for collecting fun?  (thanks for your patience...)



Yes, they work just like regular cards.  They have their own "powers" defined on the front.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Maleficent53 said:


> Yes, they work just like regular cards.  They have their own "powers" defined on the front.



Thanks!!  only 4 months til next visit  can't wait to defeat some villians!


----------



## Snork

mom2AidanAndEli said:


> Well, thanks to trading and getting a couple booster packs for Christmas, my guys have finished their first basic 1-60 set.  Now they want to work on a second, so they don't have to share!
> 
> They Need:  4, 5, 6, 9, 11, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27, 32, 34, 35, 37, 56, and 59.
> 
> They Can Trade: 8 (x2), 20, 22, 29, 30 (x2), 33, 39, 40, 41 (x2), 43 (x2), 45, 46, 47, 48 (x2), 51, 52 (x3), and 53 (x2)
> 
> If you can help, please PM me!  Thank you!




Sent you a PM.


----------



## radetoan

fatdaddy68 said:


> I'm in need of card #3, 2012 MVMCP(pending trade) card,2013 MVMCP card, 61,62,63,64,65,66,68,69,70
> 
> I have the following for trade:
> 
> (2) MNSSHP 2013 cards
> Cards---1,2,7,10,11,12,14,17,22,23,24,25,26,27,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,38,39,40,41,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60
> 
> Would be willing to trade for pins or anything else Disney related.




Just sent you a PM.


----------



## michellelovesthemous

to complete my daughters collection I am willing to trade three-4-one of my extras we have the following duplicates: 12,32,34,40,43-46, 48, 49, 53, 54, 56, 57,59,60 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## CrazyKatLady

CrazyKatLady said:


> *What I have to trade:*
> _13, 23, 24, 29, 36, 37, 42, 43, 46, 47, 48, 50, 54, 55, 56, 58, 60_
> 
> *What I need:*
> _1, 4, 5, 6, 7, 14, 19, 21, 22, 61, 62, 63, 64, 67, 68, 69, 70 _ * I also need MVMCP 2012 *
> 
> I'm willing to trade MVMCP 2013 for cards 61+! I'll also trade it for MVMCP 2012.
> 
> 
> If you're interested send me a message or post on here ^^
> *Please US only!!*



Re posting


----------



## ChrustyPher

I am only missing 61-70, the event cards, and CM card. I have doubles (triples, and quadruples) of just about every card 1-60 and would be willing to trade as many of them as necessary to finish my deck! PM if you're interested/need any cards 1-60, I can 99% guarantee I have it.

Thanks!

Also, I'm new here and registered JUST to comment in this post X)


----------



## patman2011

ChrustyPher said:


> I am only missing 61-70, the event cards, and CM card. I have doubles (triples, and quadruples) of just about every card 1-60 and would be willing to trade as many of them as necessary to finish my deck! PM if you're interested/need any cards 1-60, I can 99% guarantee I have it.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Also, I'm new here and registered JUST to comment in this post X)



I have a MVMCP 2013 card to trade.  I need the following cards that are 1-60. LMK what you can do.

7,14,16,17,22,26,53


----------



## Mercenary

patman2011 said:


> I have a MVMCP 2013 card to trade.  I need the following cards that are 1-60. LMK what you can do.
> 
> 7,14,16,17,22,26,53



I need a 2013 MVMCP card (H,D,&L).  would trade any or all of 16,17,26,53.   LMK


----------



## Sphinx610

Hi I'm new to this thread... And SOTMK really ... Getting ready for my fall trip! Hoping to add to what we have from our 2012 trip... 

How does this work? Do we just agree to a trade and throw the cards in the mail?

I need: 1-3, 7, 14, 17,19-22,27,29,44,61-70

Can trade: 9,10,11,12,23,24,25,31,34,35,41,42,43,45,46,47,49,51,52,53,54,56,59 
Some I have multiples of dups. Reply or message me if you'd like to trade!


----------



## Sphinx610

CrazyKatLady said:


> Re posting



I have #10 if you want it... Out of your tradeables, I need 13&29. Would be willing to trade for either... Lmk


----------



## Sphinx610

mom2AidanAndEli said:


> Well, thanks to trading and getting a couple booster packs for Christmas, my guys have finished their first basic 1-60 set.  Now they want to work on a second, so they don't have to share!  They Need:  4, 5, 6, 9, 11, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27, 32, 34, 35, 37, 56, and 59.  They Can Trade: 8 (x2), 20, 22, 29, 30 (x2), 33, 39, 40, 41 (x2), 43 (x2), 45, 46, 47, 48 (x2), 51, 52 (x3), and 53 (x2)  If you can help, please PM me!  Thank you!



I have 9,11,23,24,25,34,35,56&59 of the ones you need.
We need 20,22&29 of yours. PM me if you'd like to work something out...


----------



## like2workout

i have extras of  2, 16, 23, 24, 25,31, 32, 33, 38, 41, 43, 44, 50 52, 53, 55, 56, 60 that i'm looking to trade for either 8, 10, 12, 14, 17, or 21.  thx!


----------



## radetoan

My kids and I have managed to trade for all of our missing cards except for #1, #14, and #18.

We arranged to trade for #1 and #14 on January 2nd and sent the cards immediately to the person who agreed to trade.  This person agreed to trade the above cards for Disney Transportation cards which we traded three to him for two SOTMK cards.  Unfortunately we did not receive any of the cards that were promised to us and he will not answer any of my PMs.  My kids are very disappointed that someone on this board could agree to a trade and receive our end of the deal and not send their end.  Why anyone would do this when they give you their personal address is beyond me.  Does anyone ever post bad feedback on a trade on this board or is that prohibited?  I would like to warn others of this person so they don't get burnt like we did.  Everyone on this board has been very nice and helpful to us so far and we have made a number of trades with no problem up until this point.

We have the following cards for trade also in case someone is able to help us acquire the last three cards we need: #23, 30 (2), 35, 36, 45 (2), 46, 47 (3), 48 (3), 51 (2), 52, 53 (5), 54

Thank you.


----------



## kate2961

Hi!

I need #6 or #2

I can trade #'s:
3, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 22, 23, 25, 26-33, 35, 37-60

Thank you,
Kate


----------



## figment_jii

radetoan said:


> Does anyone ever post bad feedback on a trade on this board or is that prohibited?  I would like to warn others of this person so they don't get burnt like we did.  Everyone on this board has been very nice and helpful to us so far and we have made a number of trades with no problem up until this point.



To be honest, I've never seen negative feedback on this thread that have listed any specific users.  Like your's, I've seen one or two posts that indicated a trade did not go well, but no names were given.  

I've only had one trade that went "bad", but I have to admit that I got the sense the other person wasn't going to follow through before I mailed the cards and opted to wait to send the cards until _after_ I received the cards from that individual.  The cards never arrived so I never sent the cards and I figured that I've never seen the person come back to this thread, so I wasn't going to worry about posting negative feedback.

While I don't think there are any specific rules against posting that a trade with someone has gone wrong, you have to be willing to take the risk that they'll escalate the argument if you post their name (also, there is nothing that really stops them from just signing up with a new user name).  Personally, I would probably just tell folks that you had a bad a trade and if they're interested in knowing with whom it was, they can PM you for the details.


----------



## sbcoachr

I am needing not only all the holiday ones except this last Christmas, I need 1,2,3,5,6,15,16,18,19, 22,and 61-69. Can you help?? Just getting started and love it, but finding it hard to find people to trade with. Thx lmk Ronda


----------



## radetoan

figment_jii said:


> To be honest, I've never seen negative feedback on this thread that have listed any specific users.  Like your's, I've seen one or two posts that indicated a trade did not go well, but no names were given.
> 
> I've only had one trade that went "bad", but I have to admit that I got the sense the other person wasn't going to follow through before I mailed the cards and opted to wait to send the cards until _after_ I received the cards from that individual.  The cards never arrived so I never sent the cards and I figured that I've never seen the person come back to this thread, so I wasn't going to worry about posting negative feedback.
> 
> While I don't think there are any specific rules against posting that a trade with someone has gone wrong, you have to be willing to take the risk that they'll escalate the argument if you post their name (also, there is nothing that really stops them from just signing up with a new user name).  Personally, I would probably just tell folks that you had a bad a trade and if they're interested in knowing with whom it was, they can PM you for the details.




Thank you.  I do appreciate the advice.

We've made some really great trades on this board and are looking forward to making more trades in the future.

I would have understood if I received a message that the cards were mailed on a certain date and must be lost in the mail, but no response to any of my PMs over the course of 2 weeks makes me feel like this person had no intention of ever completing the trade.  This is what really disappoints me and the kids.  

I definitely do not want to start any kind of argument on this board or any other so I will keep the name to myself.

Maybe the person will see this message and have a change of heart.


----------



## sbcoachr

I have extra 2013 holiday card, looking for any other holiday card or 61-70 to trade for it.  I have also extra of 9, 31,37,38, 44,45,46,47,50,53,54,&57.  I am needing not only all the holiday ones except this last Christmas, I need 1,2,3,5,6,15,16,18,19, 22,and 61-69. Can you help?? Just getting started and love it, but finding it hard to find people to trade with. Thx lmk Ronda


----------



## stephleslie

Thanks for the trade, CrazyKatLady!

Pending a trade I have going, this is my new list:

Extras: 3, 24, 25 (2), 26 (2), 29, 31, 33, 34 (3), 35 (2), 39 (3), 40 (3), 41, 42, 43 (3), 44 (3), 45 (4), 46 (3), 47 (2), 49, 50 (4), 52 (2), 54 (4), 55 (3), 56 (7), 57, 58 (2), 60


Still Need: 14, 62, 63, 63, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70


I have so many extras, I would be happy to trade a few of mine for just one of the cards I need.


----------



## d-r

Have these extra star cards: 2 (Belle), 4 (Doris), 5 (Eve), 20 (Tinker Bell),
Will trade one-for-one for these needed star cards: 6 (Mulan), 7 (Flynn), or 10 (Maurice)

Have one extra lightening card: 64 (Hercules)
will trade one-for-one for any of these needed lightening cards: 61 (Ariel), 62 (Dumbo), 65 (Jasmine), or 70 (Pooh).

Have one extra grim grinning ghosts Hallowee 2013 card. Will trade for three needed stars, 2 needed lightenings, or one needed star and one needed lightening.

Have tons of moons and planets. 37, 48, 46, 24, 54, 38, 23, 41, 60, 53, 39, 23, 40, 42, 37, 26, 28, 55, 37, 29, 45, 47, 45, 59, 36, 28, 41, 49, 26, 24, 54, 26, 51, 43, 39, 26, 51, 43, 34, 54, 45, 53, 29, 54, 53, 39, 46, 31, 60, 37, 31, 28, 57, 51, 35, 42, 46, 36, 38, 60, 24, 47, 48, 38, 47, 53, 51, 45, 55, 33, 24, 36, 49, 60, 25, 42, 37, 37, 47, 55, 41, 54, 54, 54, 34, 34, 55, 48, 48, 48, 
no moons/planets needed.

Thanks. PM me if interested in a trade.


----------



## EAW

Need Number 6/70 Mulan

Have (starred):
7/70 Flynn
11/70 Maximus
12/70 Merlin
13/70 Monstro
20/70 Tinker Bell

Others I have for trading:
25, 28 (3), 29 (2), 30 (3), 31 (3), 33 (2), 34 (2), 35, 38 (3), 39 (3), 40, 41 (4), 42 (2), 43, 44 (2), 46, 47 (2), 48 (4), 50, 51 (6), 52 (2), 53 (2), 56 (2), 57 (4), 58 (4), 59 (4), 60 (4)


----------



## cseca

Thanks Chokky for the trade!
The cards came today


----------



## CrazyKatLady

radetoan said:


> My kids and I have managed to trade for all of our missing cards except for #1, #14, and #18.  We arranged to trade for #1 and #14 on January 2nd and sent the cards immediately to the person who agreed to trade.  This person agreed to trade the above cards for Disney Transportation cards which we traded three to him for two SOTMK cards.  Unfortunately we did not receive any of the cards that were promised to us and he will not answer any of my PMs.  My kids are very disappointed that someone on this board could agree to a trade and receive our end of the deal and not send their end.  Why anyone would do this when they give you their personal address is beyond me.  Does anyone ever post bad feedback on a trade on this board or is that prohibited?  I would like to warn others of this person so they don't get burnt like we did.  Everyone on this board has been very nice and helpful to us so far and we have made a number of trades with no problem up until this point.  We have the following cards for trade also in case someone is able to help us acquire the last three cards we need: #23, 30 (2), 35, 36, 45 (2), 46, 47 (3), 48 (3), 51 (2), 52, 53 (5), 54  Thank you.


  I'm so sorry that happened!  I wish I could help, but I don't have any of the cards you need. I wish you luck in future trades!  

I think however that it would be helpful to know those that aren't good to trade with and those that are because no one else wants to be cheated out of cards either. 

A idea could be to make a list of people who are great to trade with and those who aren't.  I've seen that sort of thing on other forums before for different trading.



stephleslie said:


> Thanks for the trade, CrazyKatLady!  Pending a trade I have going, this is my new list:  Extras: 3, 24, 25 (2), 26 (2), 29, 31, 33, 34 (3), 35 (2), 39 (3), 40 (3), 41, 42, 43 (3), 44 (3), 45 (4), 46 (3), 47 (2), 49, 50 (4), 52 (2), 54 (4), 55 (3), 56 (7), 57, 58 (2), 60  Still Need: 14, 62, 63, 63, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70  I have so many extras, I would be happy to trade a few of mine for just one of the cards I need.


  Your welcome! And thank you as well


----------



## Chokky

cseca said:


> Thanks Chokky for the trade!
> The cards came today



And right back at you!

Cards arrived on the same day.

Thank you!
Chokky


----------



## CrazyKatLady

CrazyKatLady said:


> *What I have to trade:*
> _13, 20, 23, 24, 27, 29, 33, 34, 36, 37, 40, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60_
> 
> *What I need:*
> _1, 5, 6, 21, 61, 62, 63, 64, 67, 68, 69, 70 _ * I also need MVMCP 2012 *
> 
> I'm willing to trade MVMCP 2013 for cards 61+! I'll also trade it for MVMCP 2012.
> 
> If you're interested send me a message or post on here ^^
> *Please US only!!*



I just got lots of new cards to trade in the mail today! So I've added them to my list


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Hello everyone,

I only need card 5 and am willing to trade any combination (to include all) of the following cards for it.

Available to trade: 24, 25, 26, 29, 32, 38, 41, 42, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60

Thanks!


----------



## stephleslie

Thanks for the trade 2DisPrincesses!

Here is my updated list:

Extras: 25, 26 (2), 34 (2), 35, 39 (3), 40 (3), 41, 42, 43 (3), 44 (3), 45 (4), 46 (4), 47 (2), 50 (5), 52 (2), 54 (4), 55 (3), 56 (7), 57, 58 (3), 60


Still Need: 14, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70


Anyone have an extra #14 they would be willing to trade? I know the others are much harder to come by.


----------



## seahaze

Hello! I am new to this game (I just started playing on my last trip in September), and I am hoping to find some of the many cards I am missing.

*What I have to trade:* MNSSHP 2013, 10, 11, 18, 26-28, 30, 31, 35, 39, 44-47, 51-54, 57, 58

 *What I need:* 1-7, 14, 15, 19, 20-25, 29, 32-34, 37, 38, 40, 50, 55, 60-70, MVMCP 2012 & 2013, MNSSHP 2012


I will be at WDW starting on Jan. 30th if anyone would like to make an in-person trade. Otherwise, I will update my list after my trip to reflect any new cards I may acquire.

Please send me a PM if you can help me out. Thank you!

*Edit:* I'd prefer to wait on any trades through mail until after my trip so I can see what cards I still need and because I won't have time to mail anything until I get back. Also, I'd prefer to trade with people in the US since I am not familiar with how to mail something out of the country. Thank you for understanding, and I hope we can trade soon!


----------



## like2workout

i just sent you a private message!




seahaze said:


> Hello! I am new to this game (I just started playing on my last trip in September), and I am hoping to find some of the many cards I am missing.
> 
> *What I have to trade:* MNSSHP 2013, 10, 11, 18, 26-28, 30, 31, 35, 39, 44-47, 51-54, 57, 58
> 
> *What I need:* 1-7, 14, 15, 19, 20-25, 29, 32-34, 37, 38, 40, 50, 55, 60-70, MVMCP 2012 & 2013, MNSSHP 2012
> 
> 
> I will be at WDW starting on Jan. 30th if anyone would like to make an in-person trade. Otherwise, I will update my list after my trip to reflect any new cards I may acquire.
> 
> Please send me a PM if you can help me out. Thank you!
> 
> *Edit:* I'd prefer to wait on any trades through mail until after my trip so I can see what cards I still need and because I won't have time to mail anything until I get back. Also, I'd prefer to trade with people in the US since I am not familiar with how to mail something out of the country. Thank you for understanding, and I hope we can trade soon!


----------



## CrazyKatLady

seahaze said:


> Hello! I am new to this game (I just started playing on my last trip in September), and I am hoping to find some of the many cards I am missing.
> 
> *What I have to trade:* MNSSHP 2013, 10, 11, 18, 26-28, 30, 31, 35, 39, 44-47, 51-54, 57, 58
> 
> *What I need:* 1-7, 14, 15, 19, 20-25, 29, 32-34, 37, 38, 40, 50, 55, 60-70, MVMCP 2012 & 2013, MNSSHP 2012
> 
> 
> I will be at WDW starting on Jan. 30th if anyone would like to make an in-person trade. Otherwise, I will update my list after my trip to reflect any new cards I may acquire.
> 
> Please send me a PM if you can help me out. Thank you!
> 
> *Edit:* I'd prefer to wait on any trades through mail until after my trip so I can see what cards I still need and because I won't have time to mail anything until I get back. Also, I'd prefer to trade with people in the US since I am not familiar with how to mail something out of the country. Thank you for understanding, and I hope we can trade soon!



I hope you have fun! How long will you be at WDW?


----------



## mom2AidanAndEli

Thanks to a bunch of great trades recently, my sons are closing in on finishing their second basic set of cards (1-60).  Hoping they won't have to share on our next trip!

Here's what they still need: 2, 4, 5, 9, 11, 15, 17, 27, 32, 34, 37, 56

Here's what they can trade: 23, 30, 40, 41 (x2), 43 (x2), 45, 46, 47, 48 (x2), 51, 52 (x3), 53 (x2)

They would even trade two of their common cards for one of the rare ones!  Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## seahaze

CrazyKatLady said:


> I hope you have fun! How long will you be at WDW?


Thank you! I will be there through February 9th. I was hoping there would be people there to trade cards with in-person.


----------



## like2workout

i found plenty of people to trade cards with while there, especially near the portal in tortuga tavern.  there are usually people at the tables in there ready to trade.  good luck!



seahaze said:


> Thank you! I will be there through February 9th. I was hoping there would be people there to trade cards with in-person.


----------



## seahaze

like2workout said:


> i found plenty of people to trade cards with while there, especially near the portal in tortuga tavern.  there are usually people at the tables in there ready to trade.  good luck!


Thanks for the advice! I'll check that area out while I am there. 

Is it likely that the players there would be open to trading with someone new to the game, or is it mostly experienced players trading between themselves?


----------



## like2workout

i've done several trades there, as well as around other portals.  i just asked the people standing around if they wanted to trade.  and i'm not very experienced.  i think most people have extra cards that don't mind trading if you need something they have.  i've noticed the ones in tortuga tavern usually have books with their cards in it, so they are probably there to trade for the more rare cards with those that have them.  but if you don't have those and need others that they have, i think they would be wiling to trade.  that has been my experience.



seahaze said:


> Thanks for the advice! I'll check that area out while I am there.
> 
> Is it likely that the players there would be open to trading with someone new to the game, or is it mostly experienced players trading between themselves?


----------



## seahaze

like2workout said:


> i've done several trades there, as well as around other portals.  i just asked the people standing around if they wanted to trade.  and i'm not very experienced.  i think most people have extra cards that don't mind trading if you need something they have.  i've noticed the ones in tortuga tavern usually have books with their cards in it, so they are probably there to trade for the more rare cards with those that have them.  but if you don't have those and need others that they have, i think they would be wiling to trade.  that has been my experience.


Great, thank you very much for the help!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

sbcoachr said:


> I have extra 2013 holiday card, looking for any other holiday card or 61-70 to trade for it.  I have also extra of 9, 31,37,38, 44,45,46,47,50,53,54,&57.  I am needing not only all the holiday ones except this last Christmas, I need 1,2,3,5,6,15,16,18,19, 22,and 61-69. Can you help?? Just getting started and love it, but finding it hard to find people to trade with. Thx lmk Ronda



I just sent you a PM with an offer.  I would love to make a trade!


----------



## Snork

Thank you CrazyKatLady for the trade. Great communication, fast, and a card in perfect condition. Thank you.


----------



## tommyboy039

I have 2 2013 Huey, Dewey & Louie Very Merry Christmas Party cards and I am in need of a few Lightning Cards. I need 64, 66, 67, 69 and 70. Lemme know if somebody can help out. ThanksHappy Trading
Tommyboy


----------



## CrazyKatLady

Snork said:


> Thank you CrazyKatLady for the trade. Great communication, fast, and a card in perfect condition. Thank you.



You are very welcome! And thank you as well


----------



## like2workout

here's my updated list after my recent trip.  i need 10, 14, & 21.
i have to trade 23,24, 25, 29, 31, 32, 33, 35, 41, 43, 44, 47, 49, 50, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, 58, 60.
thanks!


----------



## Sphinx610

Sphinx610 said:


> Getting ready for my fall trip! Hoping to add to what we have from our 2012 trip...
> 
> I need: 1, 2, 3, 7, 14, 17,19, 21 ,27, 44,61-70
> 
> Can trade: 9,11,23,24,31,34,35,41,42,43,45,46,47,49,51,52,53,54,56,59
> Some I have multiples of dups. Reply or message me if you'd like to trade!



reposting w edited needs/trades!  Message me to trade!
TY!


----------



## lizbeth374

Hello all! 

These are the cards I am lacking: 4, 14, 19, 20, 22, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, MVMCP 2012

I have the following cards I can use to trade: 5, 10, 11, 12, 15, 16, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 29, 30, 32, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 46, 47, 48, 50, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, MVMCP 2013.

Please let me know if you have anything you would like to trade. I am getting close to finishing a first set for my son, then I will be working on mine. 

Thanks!


----------



## CrazyKatLady

lizbeth374 said:


> Hello all!  These are the cards I am lacking: 4, 14, 19, 20, 22, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, MVMCP 2012  I have the following cards I can use to trade: 5, 10, 11, 12, 15, 16, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 29, 30, 32, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 46, 47, 48, 50, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, MVMCP 2013.  Please let me know if you have anything you would like to trade. I am getting close to finishing a first set for my son, then I will be working on mine.  Thanks!



I would love to make a trade with you! I'm out of stamps currently but I should be getting some in the next few days. Once I have them I'll send you a pm 

Also, love the avi! Mostly because it's vmk


----------



## lizbeth374

CrazyKatLady said:


> I would love to make a trade with you! I'm out of stamps currently but I should be getting some in the next few days. Once I have them I'll send you a pm
> 
> Also, love the avi! Mostly because it's vmk



Sounds good, go ahead and PM me so I can try to put your requested card aside. 

Thanks re: the avi. VMK was the best.


----------



## DreamIsaWish

lizbeth374 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> These are the cards I am lacking: 4, 14, 19, 20, 22, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, MVMCP 2012
> 
> I have the following cards I can use to trade: 5, 10, 11, 12, 15, 16, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 29, 30, 32, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 46, 47, 48, 50, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, MVMCP 2013.
> 
> Please let me know if you have anything you would like to trade. I am getting close to finishing a first set for my son, then I will be working on mine.
> 
> Thanks!



I would love to trade with you to finish my son's set as well.  Just sent you a PM.


----------



## DisneyPope14

Hey Everyone! I am officially addicted to SotMK. During my last several visits to the MK I have collected several cards. My set is far from complete and I was hoping some of you could help me out. I want to complete my "Planet" cards since that's what I have the most of. Here is what I need. 

47, 48, 51, 52, 59

I have 41, 45, 46, 49x2, 57, 58 available for trade.

Please PM me if you can make a trade for any of those cards, Thanks!


----------



## SimbaChris

Looking to finish off my collection - 

I need: 3,4,14,28

I have the following to trade:
1,2,6,7,10,11,12,15,17,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,29,30,31,32,33,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,48,49,50,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60

Also interested in halloween and christmas cards...

Thanks


----------



## Carson2004

SimbaChris said:


> Looking to finish off my collection -
> 
> I need: 3,4,14,28
> 
> I have the following to trade:
> 1,2,6,7,10,11,12,15,17,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,29,30,31,32,33,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,48,49,50,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60
> 
> Also interested in halloween and christmas cards...
> 
> Thanks



I can trade you 3, 14, 28 for 2, 7, 48 if they are still available.  
Thanks


----------



## fysc

Greetings from (rainy, finally!) California

Need: 9 (Lythos), 25 (Cinderella), 42 (Baloo), and 60 (Tiana)

Available for trade: 27, 31, 32, 33(x2), 40, 41, 44, 45(x3), 46, 47, 50(x3), 51-58, 59(x2)

Please let me know if you can help.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## dizdreamer1955

DisneyPope14 said:


> Hey Everyone! I am officially addicted to SotMK. During my last several visits to the MK I have collected several cards. My set is far from complete and I was hoping some of you could help me out. I want to complete my "Planet" cards since that's what I have the most of. Here is what I need.
> 
> 47, 48, 51, 52, 59
> 
> I have 41, 45, 46, 49x2, 57, 58 available for trade.
> 
> Please PM me if you can make a trade for any of those cards, Thanks!



You need 10 posts before we can pm you.


----------



## Mouse Fanatic

fysc said:


> Greetings from (rainy, finally!) California  Need: 9 (Lythos), 25 (Cinderella), 42 (Baloo), and 60 (Tiana)  Available for trade: 27, 31, 32, 33(x2), 40, 41, 44, 45(x3), 46, 47, 50(x3), 51-58, 59(x2)  Please let me know if you can help.  Thanks in advance!



I have Cinderella and the Baloo card and will trade them for card numbers 46 and 52 if they are still available.


----------



## CrazyKatLady

My fully updated list! My first set is so close to being finished that I decided I would work on another set 

* What I need:* 
_Set 1 _- 1, 21 
_Set 2_ - 1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 16, 19, 21, 22, 26, 32, 35, 38  

Since I'm working on a second set the amount of cards I have to trade has gone down. Sorry!  

*What I have to trade:* 2, 23, 24, 28, 29, 34, 36, 39, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 50, 51, 52, 54, 55, 58, 59, 60


----------



## DisneyPope14

CrazyKatLady said:


> My fully updated list! My first set is so close to being finished that I decided I would work on another set   What I need:  Set 1 - 1, 6, 21 Set 2 - 1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 15, 16, 19, 21, 22, 25, 26, 31, 32, 35, 38  Since I'm working on a second set the amount of cards I have to trade has gone down. Sorry!  What I have to trade: 23, 24, 29, 34, 36, 39, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 54, 55, 58, 60



I can't respond to your PM. Apparently my post count is to low.

Someone is sending me 59. Would you be willing to send me 29 for my 41?   Feel free to email me. popeadamm at gmail dot com


----------



## DisneyPope14

CrazyKatLady said:


> My fully updated list! My first set is so close to being finished that I decided I would work on another set   What I need:  Set 1 - 1, 6, 21 Set 2 - 1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 15, 16, 19, 21, 22, 25, 26, 31, 32, 35, 38  Since I'm working on a second set the amount of cards I have to trade has gone down. Sorry!  What I have to trade: 23, 24, 29, 34, 36, 39, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 54, 55, 58, 60



I cannot respond to your PM until my post count gets to 10.....

Someone is already sending me 59. Can you send me 29 for my 41? 

Feel free to email me until my post count gets up. 
popeadamm at gmail dot com


----------



## fysc

Thanks, Mouse Fanatic   it's a deal!  will send you PM.


----------



## CrazyKatLady

DisneyPope14 said:


> I can't respond to your PM. Apparently my post count is to low.  Someone is sending me 59. Would you be willing to send me 29 for my 41?   Feel free to email me. popeadamm at gmail dot com


  Hmm...29 is a moon card and I only have one extra of it. I didn't want to trade it for a planet card, was hoping to get a equal moon card for it.

Sorry, but I'll pass


----------



## like2workout

i have an extra 2013 Christmas party card with donald's nephews on it that i'll trade for either 63, 64, 66, or 68.  thanks!


----------



## Carson2004

fysc said:


> Greetings from (rainy, finally!) California
> 
> Need: 9 (Lythos), 25 (Cinderella), 42 (Baloo), and 60 (Tiana)
> 
> Available for trade: 27, 31, 32, 33(x2), 40, 41, 44, 45(x3), 46, 47, 50(x3), 51-58, 59(x2)
> 
> Please let me know if you can help.  Thanks in advance!



I can trade 9 and 60 for 47 and 51 if they are still available.


----------



## DisneyPope14

CrazyKatLady said:


> Hmm...29 is a moon card and I only have one extra of it. I didn't want to trade it for a planet card, was hoping to get a equal moon card for it.  Sorry, but I'll pass



I understand completely. Thanks for the consideration!


----------



## fysc

Carson2004 said:


> I can trade 9 and 60 for 47 and 51 if they are still available.


It's a deal - sending you a PM.  Thanks!


----------



## CynthiaC925

Hello,
I have the following to trade:
2, 5, 6, 8, 12, 16, 22, 24, 25, 29, 30, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 39, 40, 42, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 50, 52, 54, 55, 56, 57, 60  all in great condition - I also have some extra maps.

I want: 4,9, 10, 11, 14, 18, 27, 44, 49, 61, 62, 63, 65, 66, 68
Christmas and Halloween

Thank you!


----------



## Mammaz

CynthiaC925 said:


> Hello,
> I have the following to trade:
> 2, 5, 6, 8, 12, 16, 22, 24, 25, 29, 30, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 39, 40, 42, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 50, 52, 54, 55, 56, 57, 60  all in great condition - I also have some extra maps.
> 
> I want: 4,9, 10, 11, 14, 18, 27, 44, 49, 61, 62, 63, 65, 66, 68
> Christmas and Halloween
> 
> Thank you!



I can trade you a 44 for your 22.  Let me know and thanks!


----------



## DisneyPope14

CynthiaC925 said:


> Hello,
> I have the following to trade:
> 2, 5, 6, 8, 12, 16, 22, 24, 25, 29, 30, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 39, 40, 42, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 50, 52, 54, 55, 56, 57, 60  all in great condition - I also have some extra maps.
> 
> I want: 4,9, 10, 11, 14, 18, 27, 44, 49, 61, 62, 63, 65, 66, 68
> Christmas and Halloween
> 
> Thank you!



I have #9, and would like to get your #2. I cannot PM you back until my post count gets to 10. email me, popeadamm at gmail dot com if you want to make the trade. 

Edit: My post count is above 10, feel free to PM me. 

Thanks!


----------



## CrazyKatLady

CrazyKatLady said:


> My fully updated list! My first set is so close to being finished that I decided I would work on another set
> 
> * What I need:*
> _Set 1_ - 1
> _Set 2_ - 1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 12, 14, 16, 19, 21, 22, 32, 38
> 
> Since I'm working on a second set the amount of cards I have to trade has gone down. Sorry!
> 
> *What I have to trade:* 2, 23, 24, 27, 28, 29, 34, 35, 36, 39, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 50, 51, 52, 54, 55, 58, 59, 60



Updated!


----------



## PrincessPaisley

My updated list:

*Cards I need:*
2, 3, 18, 2012 Christmas Party Card, 61, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69 & 70.

*Extras:*
12, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 29, 34, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 47, 48, 50, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58 and both Halloween Party Cards (I would like to trade the Halloween Party Cards for either the 2012 Christmas Party Card or any cards from 61 - 70).


----------



## seahaze

Hello everyone! I am back from my trip and I have updated the list of cards I am still missing.

*What I have to trade:* All cards from 1-60 EXCEPT 6, 8, 22, and 25

 *What I need:* 61-70, MVMCP 2012 & 2013, MNSSHP 2012


Please let me know if you can help me out, any help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## carolinainmymind

Preparing for our upcoming trip and thought it would be fun to see if we can get closer to a complete set...

*Have to Trade: * 11, 37, 44, 45, 53, 60 and both the Haunted Mansion & Chip n Dale Halloween cards (have multiples of the Halloween cards but were really hoping to trade at least one set for a set of the Christmas cards)

*What We Need:*  Lots...1-3, 6, 8, 12-16, 19-23, 26, 34, 40, 49-50, 54, 58, 61-70, 2012 MVMCP, & 2013 MVMCP


----------



## seahaze

carolinainmymind said:


> Preparing for our upcoming trip and thought it would be fun to see if we can get closer to a complete set...
> 
> *Have to Trade: * 11, 37, 44, 45, 53, 60 and both the Haunted Mansion & Chip n Dale Halloween cards (have multiples of the Halloween cards but were really hoping to trade at least one set for a set of the Christmas cards)
> 
> *What We Need:*  Lots...1-3, 6, 8, 12-16, 19-23, 26, 34, 40, 49-50, 54, 58, 61-70, 2012 MVMCP, & 2013 MVMCP


Hello!

If you are interested in trading one of your Chip n Dale Halloween cards for some of the ones you are missing, I have the following from the list of cards you need:

2, 12-16, 19-21, 23, 26, 34, 40, 49-50, 54, and 58.

I would be willing to trade multiple cards for that Halloween card.


----------



## seahaze

carolinainmymind said:


> Preparing for our upcoming trip and thought it would be fun to see if we can get closer to a complete set...
> 
> *Have to Trade: * 11, 37, 44, 45, 53, 60 and both the Haunted Mansion & Chip n Dale Halloween cards (have multiples of the Halloween cards but were really hoping to trade at least one set for a set of the Christmas cards)
> 
> *What We Need:*  Lots...1-3, 6, 8, 12-16, 19-23, 26, 34, 40, 49-50, 54, 58, 61-70, 2012 MVMCP, & 2013 MVMCP


I also now have cards 1 and 3 available to pick from in addition to the ones listed in my previous post if any combination of those cards interest you in exchange for your Halloween card. 

Thank you for your consideration!


----------



## stephleslie

Extras: 25, 26 (2), 34 (2), 35, 39 (3), 40 (3), 41, 42, 43 (3), 44 (3), 45 (4), 46 (4), 47 (2), 50 (5), 52 (2), 54 (4), 55 (3), 56 (7), 57, 58 (3), 60


Still Need: 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70


I have a lot of extras, and although I know my daughter wants to complete the 62-70 set, I am willing to send out some cards to whoever wants them. 

Just let me know which of my extras you want, and I will send them on. If you have any to trade, that would be great, but I am happy to spread the pixie dust a bit and give some away.


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Great trades with lizbeth374 and CynthiaC925!  Thank you both!


----------



## fysc

Big thanks to CrazyKatLady, Mouse Fanatic, Carson2004 - and *especially* disdreamer1955 for your help and terrific trades!


----------



## Mouse Fanatic

carolinainmymind said:


> Preparing for our upcoming trip and thought it would be fun to see if we can get closer to a complete set...  Have to Trade:  11, 37, 44, 45, 53, 60 and both the Haunted Mansion & Chip n Dale Halloween cards (have multiples of the Halloween cards but were really hoping to trade at least one set for a set of the Christmas cards)  What We Need:  Lots...1-3, 6, 8, 12-16, 19-23, 26, 34, 40, 49-50, 54, 58, 61-70, 2012 MVMCP, & 2013 MVMCP



I was wondering if you still have card number 11 available to trade?  If so I have some extra cards you need to trade with.  Thanks


----------



## Mouse Fanatic

stephleslie said:


> Extras: 25, 26 (2), 34 (2), 35, 39 (3), 40 (3), 41, 42, 43 (3), 44 (3), 45 (4), 46 (4), 47 (2), 50 (5), 52 (2), 54 (4), 55 (3), 56 (7), 57, 58 (3), 60  Still Need: 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70  I have a lot of extras, and although I know my daughter wants to complete the 62-70 set, I am willing to send out some cards to whoever wants them.  Just let me know which of my extras you want, and I will send them on. If you have any to trade, that would be great, but I am happy to spread the pixie dust a bit and give some away.



I have an extra 67 Merryweather's stone spell. If I could get number 52 and 56.  Let me know..


----------



## HollenAngi

Mouse Fanatic said:


> I have an extra 67 Merryweather's stone spell. If I could get number 52 and 56.  Let me know..



I have 52 and 56 to trade for 67. I sent you a pm.


----------



## seahaze

Still missing a few cards, any help is greatly appreciated! 


*What I have to trade:* All cards from 1-60 EXCEPT 6, 8, 22, and 25

*What I need:* 61-70, MVMCP 2012 & 2013, MNSSHP 2012


Thank you!


----------



## esox17

I have extra MNSSHP '12 and '13, looking for MVMCP '12 and '13.


----------



## CrazyKatLady

fysc said:


> Big thanks to CrazyKatLady, Mouse Fanatic, Carson2004 - and *especially* disdreamer1955 for your help and terrific trades!



Your Welcome!


I just found out today that there is a special Cast member card that was given out in 2012 to cast members who attended the SOTMK opening. I wonder if anyone still has it? I think it's called The Cast Members Power of the Four Keys
Sounds pretty cool


----------



## DreamIsaWish

CrazyKatLady said:


> Your Welcome!
> 
> 
> I just found out today that there is a special Cast member card that was given out in 2012 to cast members who attended the SOTMK opening. I wonder if anyone still has it? I think it's called The Cast Members Power of the Four Keys
> Sounds pretty cool



It looks like one sold for over $500 on ebay in January.  Yikes!  And from what I hear, it doesn't actually do anything in the game.  Very awesome looking, but certainly won't be in my collection at prices like that.  I do agree that it sounds very cool.


----------



## CrazyKatLady

DreamIsaWish said:


> It looks like one sold for over $500 on ebay in January.  Yikes!  And from what I hear, it doesn't actually do anything in the game.  Very awesome looking, but certainly won't be in my collection at prices like that.  I do agree that it sounds very cool.



Wow! $500 for a card? Seems like a lot but I expected it to be high if anyone sold it. I won't be getting it either, though. I wonder if Disney will make any more Cast member exclusive cards.

Oh! Reposting my card list too ^^

*What I need:* 3, 5, 22

*What I have to trade:* 2, 6, 8, 9, 13, 17, 18, 19, 23-31, 33-60


----------



## DreamIsaWish

CrazyKatLady said:


> Wow! $500 for a card? Seems like a lot but I expected it to be high if anyone sold it. I won't be getting it either, though. I wonder if Disney will make any more Cast member exclusive cards.
> 
> Oh! Reposting my card list too ^^
> 
> *What I need:*
> _Set 1_ - 1
> _Set 2 _- 1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 12, 14, 16, 19, 21, 22, 32, 38
> 
> *What I have to trade:* 23, 24, 27, 28, 29, 34, 35, 36, 39, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 50, 51, 52, 54, 55, 58, 59, 60



I have a 32 I can trade for your 24.


----------



## CrazyKatLady

DreamIsaWish said:


> I have a 32 I can trade for your 24.



Sounds good to me!  Thank you


----------



## like2workout

i'm looking for 10, 14, & 21.
i have extras to trade of 23, 24, 25, 29, 31, 32, 33, 35, 41, 43, 44, 47, 49, 50, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, 58, & 60.
also have extra 2013 Christmas party card that i'll trade for a card from 61-70. 
thanks!


----------



## Pongo1

Have a 2013 MNSSHP card that I would like to trade for a 2013 MVMCP..let me know if interested


----------



## CynthiaC925

Hi,
Thanks everyone for the great trades!
Here is my update list:

Want:  4, 9, 10, 11, 14, 18, 61, 62, 63, 65, 66, 68, Halloween, Christmas

Available to trade:
5, 6, 12, 16, 22, 24, 25, 29, 30, 32, 34, 36, 37, 39, 40, 42, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 50, 52, 54, 55, 56, 57,60


----------



## CrazyKatLady

I feel like everyone who needs party cards should realize that while it can happen, it's not likely that you will be able to trade any amount of cards 1-60 for them.

Party cards are just about as rare as they come considering that once the party is over, you can't get that card again without trading or buying ones from people who went. I've had offers before on my extra MVMCP card but they mostly only offered cards 1-60. Even the rare 1-21 wouldn't be enough for a party card. Disney isn't making any more of these cards, so that makes their value pretty high.

I would only trade my party card for another party card but some have traded them for cards 61-70. And that's fine, but even those cards aren't as rare. 

I just wanted to point that out...


----------



## agameofthree

CrazyKatLady said:


> Oh! Reposting my card list too ^^
> 
> *What I need:* 3, 5, 16, 22
> 
> *What I have to trade:* 2, 8, 9, 13, 14, 17, 18, 19, 23-31, 33-60



PM Sent


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

See updated list below - Thanks!


----------



## seahaze

Good evening,

*What I have to trade:* All cards from 1-60 EXCEPT 6, 8, 22, and 25

*What I need:* 61-70, MVMCP 2012 & 2013, MNSSHP 2012

I have a MNSSHP 2013 card that I am interested in trading for a MNSSHP 2012 card.


Thank you!


----------



## CrazyKatLady

agameofthree said:


> PM Sent


  Awesome  

Also, update.  

*What I need:* 3, 22  
*What I have to trade:* 2, 6, 8, 9, 17, 18, 19, 23-31, 33-60


----------



## Slvchr2000

Trying to finish off my set willing to do any trade that works for people.

What I need : Both Christmas party cards 61, 64 -67

What i Have for trade : both Halloween party cards, 1-6, 9, 11, 13-15, 18, 19, 21, 23, 24-26, 28, 30-33, 35-41, 43-60, 63.

I also have all the game boards if interested.

Thanks


----------



## patman2011

Slvchr2000 said:


> Trying to finish off my set willing to do any trade that works for people.
> 
> What I need : Both Christmas party cards 61, 64 -67
> 
> What i Have for trade : both Halloween party cards, 1-6, 9, 11, 13-15, 18, 19, 21, 23, 24-26, 28, 30-33, 35-41, 43-60, 63.
> 
> I also have all the game boards if interested.
> 
> Thanks



I have a 2013 MVMCP card for your number 63 if you wanna do that deal?  I really need your 2 MNSSHP cards too but I don't have anything else you need.  I have extras of the 2013 MVMCP so if you needed more then one I could send but not sure if you need more then one.  LMK.


----------



## PrincessPaisley

Here's my updated list:

*Cards I Need:*
3 Buzz Lightyear
2012 Christmas Party Card
61, 63, 64, 66, 67, 68, 69 & 70

*Card I can trade:*
12, and 2012 & 2013 Halloween Party Cards.
I also have a variety of moon and planet cards, but haven't listed them as I doubt anyone would trade the cards I need for them.


----------



## Slvchr2000

patman2011 said:


> I have a 2013 MVMCP card for your number 63 if you wanna do that deal?  I really need your 2 MNSSHP cards too but I don't have anything else you need.  I have extras of the 2013 MVMCP so if you needed more then one I could send but not sure if you need more then one.  LMK.




I would be interested in doing that if you want to pm me your email address i will contact you with my contact info


----------



## Slvchr2000

Patman 2011 Im definately interested in the trade I just cant pm you back because i havent posted enough.


----------



## patman2011

Slvchr2000 said:


> Patman 2011 Im definately interested in the trade I just cant pm you back because i havent posted enough.



Got your email.  We can both send out on Monday.  Thanks for the trade.


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Hello All,

I am completing one set and have started another:

What I need: 2, 4, 7, 9, 11, 13, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22, 30

What I have to trade: 6, 12, 15, 20, 21, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 32, 34, 35, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60

I also have the following lightning cards: 65, 67, 68 to trade for: 61, 64, 66, 69, 70.

Thanks!


----------



## SandyPA

I just got back from Disneyworld. I only have a small handful of these cards. My sets are complete.
I do have transportation cards to trade  for transportation cards that I need to complete my set. I know  a few months ago I did trade them with a few people on here. just wanted to chime in and ask if anybody has any transportation cards to trade. If interested pm me and maybe we can make a trade. thanks Sandy


----------



## esox17

still looking for MVMCP 12 or 13...trading MNSSHP 12 and/or 13.


----------



## StevenQC

Hello,

i am new here !!

just got back from walt disney world and i would like to complete my transport cards collection with trades.

i need : 4, 5, 6, 7, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 21
i have to trade : 1, 2, 3, 8, 9, 10, 17, 18, 23, 24, 25

also, sorcerers of the magik kingdom cards : 
i need : 2,3,14,15,16,18,19,20,22,26,28,34,39,40,
i have to trade : 1,9,10,13,23,29,30,31,38,42,43,44,45,45,48,49,50,51,52,54,55,56,57,58

thank you for any help

Steven


----------



## HollenAngi

StevenQC said:


> Hello,
> 
> i am new here !!
> 
> just got back from walt disney world and i would like to complete my transport cards collection with trades.
> 
> i need : 4, 5, 6, 7, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 21
> i have to trade : 1, 2, 3, 8, 9, 10, 17, 18, 23, 24, 25
> 
> also, sorcerers of the magik kingdom cards :
> i need : 2,3,14,15,16,18,19,20,22,26,28,34,39,40,
> i have to trade : 1,9,10,13,23,29,30,31,38,42,43,44,45,45,48,49,50,51,52,54,55,56,57,58
> 
> thank you for any help
> 
> Steven



I would love to trade you for sorceror card # 1. I will let you know what I have when I get home from work.


----------



## SandyPA

sent pm. sandy


StevenQC said:


> Hello,
> 
> i am new here !!
> 
> just got back from walt disney world and i would like to complete my transport cards collection with trades.
> 
> i need : 4, 5, 6, 7, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 21
> i have to trade : 1, 2, 3, 8, 9, 10, 17, 18, 23, 24, 25
> 
> also, sorcerers of the magik kingdom cards :
> i need : 2,3,14,15,16,18,19,20,22,26,28,34,39,40,
> i have to trade : 1,9,10,13,23,29,30,31,38,42,43,44,45,45,48,49,50,51,52,54,55,56,57,58
> 
> thank you for any help
> 
> Steven


----------



## raven69david

Dis-n-Pix said:


> I also have the following lightning cards: 65, 67, 68 to trade for: 61, 64, 66, 69, 70.
> 
> Thanks!



I'd like to trade my 61 dup. for your 68. PM me if you'd be interested. Thanks.


----------



## StevenQC

Hi Sandy,

i am not able to send PM's   i am too new !!



SandyPA said:


> sent pm. sandy


----------



## HollenAngi

StevenQC said:


> Hello,
> 
> i am new here !!
> 
> just got back from walt disney world and i would like to complete my transport cards collection with trades.
> 
> i need : 4, 5, 6, 7, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 21
> i have to trade : 1, 2, 3, 8, 9, 10, 17, 18, 23, 24, 25
> 
> also, sorcerers of the magik kingdom cards :
> i need : 2,3,14,15,16,18,19,20,22,26,28,34,39,40,
> i have to trade : 1,9,10,13,23,29,30,31,38,42,43,44,45,45,48,49,50,51,52,54,55,56,57,58
> 
> thank you for any help
> 
> Steven



I have the following that I could trade you for your sorcerers card #1.
2,15,19,26,34,39,40


----------



## SandyPA

StevenQC said:


> Hi Sandy,
> 
> i am not able to send PM's   i am too new !!



are you able to get pm's? I just sent you another with my email address. Sandy


----------



## CrazyKatLady

I think I'm ready to start on another set!  I don't have many star cards to trade now that I'm working on another set, so I will gladly give 2 or more cards for a single star card.  

*What I need:* 
_Set 1 _- 3, 22 
_Set 2 _- 1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 20, 22  

*What I have to trade:* 23, 24, 26-29, 33, 34, 36-39, 41-56, 58, 60


----------



## agameofthree

Thanks to CrazyKatLady for the trade!

DD now just needs card 12 (Merlin) to complete her 1-60 set. Of the star cards, she has an extra #5 (Eve). She does have extras of most moon and planet cards and would trade multiples for card 12. Thanks!


----------



## DisneyPope14

I am really close to having every card 1-60!

I need 1, 3, & 12

I have 8, 13, 14, 17, 19, 21 to trade

Please PM me if you can make a trade via mail.

Thanks!


----------



## sbcoachr

sbcoachr said:


> I am needing not only all the holiday ones except this last Christmas, I need 1,2,3,5,6,15,16,18,19, 22,and 61-69. Can you help?? Just getting started and love it, but finding it hard to find people to trade with. Thx lmk Ronda


.    

Mousefan,   





			
				mousefan said:
			
		

> "I have extra 2013 holiday card, looking for any other holiday card or 61-70 to trade for it. I have also extra of 9, 31,37,38, 44,45,46,47,50,53,54,&57. I am needing not only all the holiday ones except this last Christmas, I need 1,2,3,5,6,15,16,18,19, 22,and 61-69. Can you help?? Just getting started and love it, but finding it hard to find people to trade with. Thx lmk Ronda"  hi I have an extra 2013 Halloween party card would love to trade for the 2013 Christmas party card



My apologies I did not get this sooner!  Are you still able, or want to trade?  Ronda


----------



## sbcoachr

sbcoachr said:


> I have extra 2013 holiday card, looking for any other holiday card or 61-70 to trade for it.  I have also extra of 9, 31,37,38, 44,45,46,47,50,53,54,&57.  I am needing not only all the holiday ones except this last Christmas, I need 1,2,3,5,6,15,16,18,19, 22,and 61-69. Can you help?? Just getting started and love it, but finding it hard to find people to trade with. Thx lmk Ronda





			
				mousefan said:
			
		

> "I have extra 2013 holiday card, looking for any other holiday card or 61-70 to trade for it. I have also extra of 9, 31,37,38, 44,45,46,47,50,53,54,&57. I am needing not only all the holiday ones except this last Christmas, I need 1,2,3,5,6,15,16,18,19, 22,and 61-69. Can you help?? Just getting started and love it, but finding it hard to find people to trade with. Thx lmk Ronda"  hi I have an extra 2013 Halloween party card would love to trade for the 2013 Christmas party card



My apologies I did not get this sooner!  Are you still able, or want to trade?  Ronda


----------



## raven69david

I'd like to trade my 62 for a 64. Please let me know if you have one for trade.

I also have tons of dupicates from 1-60. Please PM me with what you need and I'll see if I can put them together as a set for trade. Thanks.


----------



## StevenQC

Hi, 

that would be great for me. Can tou PM me ?  i am not able to do so....i am so new on this board that i can not PM anyone before i post 10 messages.....
Steven



HollenAngi said:


> I have the following that I could trade you for your sorcerers card #1.
> 2,15,19,26,34,39,40


----------



## dudleydog

Need: #9 lythos, Merryweather bolt card, and mansion ghost 2013 party card.

Can trade: any star card, prep and landing 2012 party card, and Ariel bolt or mr. Incredible bolt card.


----------



## DreamIsaWish

dudleydog said:


> Need: #9 lythos, Merryweather bolt card, and mansion ghost 2013 party card.
> 
> Can trade: any star card, prep and landing 2012 party card, and Ariel bolt or mr. Incredible bolt card.



I would love to trade 2013 Halloween card for Ariel lightning.


----------



## Chuckers

Is there still trading IN the MK? I'm going in October and my vacation mate may do the KTTK tour, which I've done. At that point, I could go trade for a full set


----------



## CrazyKatLady

Chuckers said:


> Is there still trading IN the MK? I'm going in October and my vacation mate may do the KTTK tour, which I've done. At that point, I could go trade for a full set



Yeah you can trade in MK, I've heard of many people almost finishing a set by simply trading while at disney. I did my own fair trading while there this past December. 

I hear a big place to trade is in Adventureland.


----------



## Chuckers

Thanks! I just checked my set and realized I only need 9 cards to complete the original 70 and I have a boat load of traders. If I make my set, I'll probably just give the rest away. I'm really not playing any more, just trying to complete the set.


----------



## Slvchr2000

dudleydog said:


> Need: #9 lythos, Merryweather bolt card, and mansion ghost 2013 party card.
> 
> Can trade: any star card, prep and landing 2012 party card, and Ariel bolt or mr. Incredible bolt card.




I have a lythos card to trade for the prep and landing not sure if that works for you or not


----------



## Mammaz

I have an extra 2013 Christmas party card I'd like to trade for bolts.


----------



## SandyPA

I just got back from Disney World. I  have extra's of set 3, 1-26. I am looking for 4,5,6,11,12,13,19,20,26 to complete my set . I have extra of 1,2,3,7,8,9,14,21,24,25. if interested in a trade pm me. thanks Sandy


----------



## DreamIsaWish

SandyPA said:


> I just got back from Disney World. I  have extra's of set 3, 1-26. I am looking for 4,5,6,11,12,13,19,20,26 to complete my set . I have extra of 1,2,3,7,8,9,14,21,24,25. if interested in a trade pm me. thanks Sandy



What are the transportation cards?  My son got a card from a bus driver many years ago (and a monorail driver's license back when that was allowed).  Is that maybe what you're talking about?  Is there a big set of these?


----------



## Diz Crazy

My DD5 and DS9 are trying to finish their collection that they are sharing. They are in need of:
5, 7, 9, 12, 14, 15, 22, 30, 61-70.  Also, MNSSHP 2012 and Christmas 2012 & 2013.

They have to offer:
1, 3, 25, 28, 29, 33, 34, 35, 36, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 47, 48, 49, 51, 53, 54, 55, 57, 58, 60
They also have a MNSSHP from 2013. 

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## CrazyKatLady

CrazyKatLady said:


> I think I'm ready to start on another set!  I don't have many star cards to trade now that I'm working on another set (in fact, I don't any extra Dx), so I will gladly give 2 or more cards for a single star card.
> 
> What I need:
> Set 1 - 3, 22
> Set 2 - 1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 20, 22
> 
> What I have to trade: 23, 24, 26-29, 33, 34, 36-39, 41-56, 58, 60



Re posting


----------



## raven69david

Great trade with Dis-N-Pix.


----------



## Chuckers

raven69david said:


> Great trade with Dis-N-Pix.



I am doing a trade with him now... my first trade EVER... Your post couldn't have come at a better time as I put my cards in the mail today


----------



## DreamIsaWish

raven69david said:


> Great trade with Dis-N-Pix.



I've had two great trades with Dis-N-Pix!  Couldn't ask for better trading.


----------



## seahaze

Dis-n-Pix, thanks for a wonderful trade!


Here is my updated list:

*What I have to trade:* All cards from 1-60 EXCEPT 6, 8, 22, and 25

*What I need:* 61-70, MVMCP 2012 & 2013 (the Christmas Party cards)


Any help is greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Chuckers

Just completed my first trade ever! Thanks Dis-n-Pix!


----------



## PipersDadChad

Mammaz said:


> I have an extra 2013 Christmas party card I'd like to trade for bolts.



Hi there. Do you still have the Xmas party card for trade?


----------



## svrdrbr

Hi there, New to the board and new to the game
I've got the following cards to trade: 
MNSSHP-Chip N Dales Bag of Tricks
MVMCP-Wayne and Lanny's Ornament Barrage
Colonel Hathi's Stomp
Eeyore's Gloomy Cloud
Pongo's Soot Bucket
Wall-E's Trash Crunch
The Woozle's Woozle Nightmare
Aladdin's Lamp
Merlin's Fireball
Baloo's Coconut Cascade
Aurora's Rose Petals
Yen Sid's Sorcerers hat
Mowgli's Swinging Vine
Belle's Mountain Blizzard
Blue Fairy's Wand Wish
Quasimodo's Bell
Lumiere's Candle Blast

I need:
Bolwer Hat Attack
Fa Mulan Dragon Cannon
Flynn Rider's Flying Frying Pans
Monstro's Water Spout
Neverland Assault
Fairy Godmother
Giant Giant Stomp
Tinker Bell
Violet's Force Field
Cinderella's Ribbon 
Lightening McQueens Ca-Chow
Pinocchio Sawdust
Prince Phillip Sword
Wueen of Hearts
Mr. Toads Wild Ride
Finn McMissile's Missile
Dumbo's Pink Elephant Parade
Ariel's Bubble Attack
Tiana's Hot Sauce
Hercules Tower Topple
Mama Odie's Magic Charms
Merryweathers Stone Spell
Mr. Incredibles Power Heave
Mushu's Firery Breath
Pooh's Honey Bees

Thanks!


----------



## dudleydog

Pm to you.


----------



## svrdrbr

I'm too new to PM.
I would be interested in a trade.which ones do you have?
also, would i be sending to st. barts or the us?


----------



## dudleydog

My US address.  

Email me at thomas4888@bellsouth.net


----------



## SandyPA

DreamIsaWish said:


> What are the transportation cards?  My son got a card from a bus driver many years ago (and a monorail driver's license back when that was allowed).  Is that maybe what you're talking about?  Is there a big set of these?


 This will give you all the info on the transportation cards and others.
https://www.facebook.com/notes/sorc...out-safety-cards-trading-file/473265312720812

The card from the bus driver is a transportation card. the monorail card is not part of the sets. it is a special card given out for riding in front with the driver. hope this helps.


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Hello all,

I want to give a shout out to the following individuals for AWESOME Trades!  

     Chuckers - Their very first SOMK trade here on Disboards
     CrazyKatLady 
     DisneyPope14
     DreamIsaWish
     raven69david
     seahaze

Thanks for the trades and getting me close to completing my last and final 1-60 card set.


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Here is an update of my trade list:

Need: 1, 8, 10, 14, 22, 30, 31

Have: 6, 15, 23, 24, 25, 26, 28, 32, 34, 38, 40, 41, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 59, 60


----------



## Mammaz

PipersDadChad said:


> Hi there. Do you still have the Xmas party card for trade?



Yes I do!


----------



## seahaze

svrdrbr said:


> Hi there, New to the board and new to the game


I sent you a PM, but I don't know if you are able to reply to PMs yet. Please let me know if you are interested in trading.

Thanks!


----------



## raven69david

svrdrbr said:


> Hi there, New to the board and new to the game
> I've got the following cards to trade:
> MNSSHP-Chip N Dales Bag of Tricks
> MVMCP-Wayne and Lanny's Ornament Barrage
> Colonel Hathi's Stomp
> Eeyore's Gloomy Cloud
> Pongo's Soot Bucket
> Wall-E's Trash Crunch
> The Woozle's Woozle Nightmare
> Aladdin's Lamp
> Merlin's Fireball
> Baloo's Coconut Cascade
> Aurora's Rose Petals
> Yen Sid's Sorcerers hat
> Mowgli's Swinging Vine
> Belle's Mountain Blizzard
> Blue Fairy's Wand Wish
> Quasimodo's Bell
> Lumiere's Candle Blast
> 
> I need:
> Bolwer Hat Attack
> Fa Mulan Dragon Cannon
> Flynn Rider's Flying Frying Pans
> Monstro's Water Spout
> Neverland Assault
> Fairy Godmother
> Giant Giant Stomp
> Tinker Bell
> Violet's Force Field
> Cinderella's Ribbon
> Lightening McQueens Ca-Chow
> Pinocchio Sawdust
> Prince Phillip Sword
> Wueen of Hearts
> Mr. Toads Wild Ride
> Finn McMissile's Missile
> Dumbo's Pink Elephant Parade
> Ariel's Bubble Attack
> Tiana's Hot Sauce
> Hercules Tower Topple
> Mama Odie's Magic Charms
> Merryweathers Stone Spell
> Mr. Incredibles Power Heave
> Mushu's Firery Breath
> Pooh's Honey Bees
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome to the DIS. If you can list the cards by number, instead of title, it may be easier for others to help you in finding the cards you need.


----------



## svrdrbr

Thanks, how do I know the numbers?


----------



## raven69david

svrdrbr said:


> Thanks, how do I know the numbers?



They are on the lower left-side of the card. The first number is the card number and the number on the right is the number of cards in the series.


----------



## StevenQC

Dis-n-Pix said:


> Here is an update of my trade list:
> 
> Need: 1, 8, 10, 14, 22, 30, 31
> 
> Have: 6, 15, 23, 24, 25, 26, 28, 32, 34, 38, 40, 41, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 59, 60



Hi, can you PM me with your email adress, 1 have a couple of cards for you and you seem to have a couple for me !!

Thanks

Steven


----------



## svrdrbr

Thank you, I've got a couple trades in the works, once I can update my list I'll do it by number.


----------



## CrazyKatLady

Reposting!


I don't have many star cards to trade (in fact, I don't any extra Dx), so I will gladly give 2 or more cards for a single star card. 

What I need: 
Set 1 - 3, 22 
Set 2 - 1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 20, 22 

What I have to trade: 23, 24, 26-29, 33, 34, 36-39, 41-56, 58, 60


----------



## seahaze

Hello everyone! 


*What I have to trade:* 
All cards from 1-60 EXCEPT 6, 8, 22, and 25


*What I need:* 
61-70
Christmas Party cards from 2012 (Wayne and Lanny) & 2013 (Huey, Dewey, & Louie)


I understand the cards I am missing are more difficult to come by, but any help is greatly appreciated. I am willing to trade multiple cards to get any of the ones I still need.

Thank you!


----------



## Mammaz

I have 61, 68 and the 2013 Christmas party card to trade for other bolts.


----------



## raven69david

I would like to trade my dup. 62 for a 64.


----------



## svrdrbr

I have:
23, 26, 27, 39, 40, 42, 41, 48, 49, 52, 57, 55, 58 available to trade.

I need:
4, 5, 14, 18, 19, 20, 21, 25, 37, 61, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70

Thank you!


----------



## like2workout

i have an extra 2013 Christmas party card (donald's nephews) that i would love to trade for either 63, 64, 66, or 68.  anyone interested?  thx.


----------



## southernfriedmom

raven69david said:


> I would like to trade my dup. 62 for a 64.



I have a duplicate 64 and need 62 if you are still looking to trade. 

I have been helping my kids collect sorcerer cards for almost 2 years but new to trading on DISboards. Help on how this works?? Thanks!


----------



## southernfriedmom

Mammaz said:


> I have 61, 68 and the 2013 Christmas party card to trade for other bolts.



Interested in a trade.??.. still need a 61 and have an extra 64, 70 & 2012 Halloween card (Chip & Dale).


----------



## raven69david

southernfriedmom said:


> I have a duplicate 64 and need 62 if you are still looking to trade.
> 
> I have been helping my kids collect sorcerer cards for almost 2 years but new to trading on DISboards. Help on how this works?? Thanks!



I'm definitely interested in this trade. I'll PM you my address.


----------



## southernfriedmom

Looking For...
1, 2, 3, 19, 20, 22*, 37, 38, 39*, 61, 65, and 2012 MVMCP* 
* = trying to find 2

Have Extras...
8, 11, 13, 14, 23-27, 31, 33, 35, 40-60, and 2012 MNSSHP
**I have more than one of many of these if interested

Thanks!!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

svrdrbr said:


> I have:
> 23, 26, 27, 39, 40, 42, 41, 48, 49, 52, 57, 55, 58 available to trade.
> 
> I need:
> 4, 5, 14, 18, 19, 20, 21, 25, 37, 61, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70
> 
> Thank you!



I had a great trade with svrdrbr.  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyPope14

Update:  I am really close to having every card 1-60!  I need 1 & 3  I have 8, 17, 21 to trade  Please PM me if you can make a trade via mail.  Thanks!  Update 4/1/2014: I only need #3 to complete my set. Thank you


----------



## svrdrbr

southernfriedmom said:


> Looking For...
> 1, 2, 3, 19, 20, 22*, 37, 38, 39*, 61, 65, and 2012 MVMCP*
> * = trying to find 2
> 
> Have Extras...
> 8, 11, 13, 14, 23-27, 31, 33, 35, 40-60, and 2012 MNSSHP
> **I have more than one of many of these if interested
> 
> Thanks!!



We may be able to work out a trade.  I can't PM yet 
I have 1 #39, to trade for any one of those 61-70?


----------



## svrdrbr

CynthiaC925 said:


> Hello,
> I have the following to trade:
> 2, 5, 6, 8, 12, 16, 22, 24, 25, 29, 30, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 39, 40, 42, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 50, 52, 54, 55, 56, 57, 60  all in great condition - I also have some extra maps.
> 
> I want: 4,9, 10, 11, 14, 18, 27, 44, 49, 61, 62, 63, 65, 66, 68
> Christmas and Halloween
> 
> Thank you!




I have a 49 for you.  Is that still available to trade?


----------



## svrdrbr

StevenQC said:


> Hello,
> 
> i am new here !!
> 
> just got back from walt disney world and i would like to complete my transport cards collection with trades.
> 
> i need : 4, 5, 6, 7, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 21
> i have to trade : 1, 2, 3, 8, 9, 10, 17, 18, 23, 24, 25
> 
> also, sorcerers of the magik kingdom cards :
> i need : 2,3,14,15,16,18,19,20,22,26,28,34,39,40,
> i have to trade : 1,9,10,13,23,29,30,31,38,42,43,44,45,45,48,49,50,51,52,54,55,56,57,58
> 
> thank you for any help
> 
> Steven



I have a #40 SMK for you if you still need it and are interested in a trade.


----------



## svrdrbr

carolinainmymind said:


> Preparing for our upcoming trip and thought it would be fun to see if we can get closer to a complete set...
> 
> *Have to Trade: * 11, 37, 44, 45, 53, 60 and both the Haunted Mansion & Chip n Dale Halloween cards (have multiples of the Halloween cards but were really hoping to trade at least one set for a set of the Christmas cards)
> 
> *What We Need:*  Lots...1-3, 6, 8, 12-16, 19-23, 26, 34, 40, 49-50, 54, 58, 61-70, 2012 MVMCP, & 2013 MVMCP



I have a handful of the cards you were looking for if you'd still like to work out a trade. #40, 23, 58, 26, 49 are all available.  
Thanks!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

southernfriedmom said:


> Looking For...
> 1, 2, 3, 19, 20, 22*, 37, 38, 39*, 61, 65, and 2012 MVMCP*
> * = trying to find 2
> 
> Have Extras...
> 8, 11, 13, 14, 23-27, 31, 33, 35, 40-60, and 2012 MNSSHP
> **I have more than one of many of these if interested
> 
> Thanks!!



I have 38 and/or 39 and am looking for 8 and/or 14.  Are you interested?


----------



## kate2961

I have an extra #65 Jasmine's Magic Carpet Tassels of Fury

I would like either #61 or #68

Thank you.

Kate


----------



## CrazyKatLady

Reposting!     


I don't have many star cards to trade (in fact, I don't any extra Dx), so I will gladly give 2 or more cards for a single star card.    

What I need:  
Set 1 - 3, 22  
Set 2 - 1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 20, 22  

What I have to trade: 23, 24, 26-29, 33, 34, 36-39, 41-56, 58, 60


----------



## Mammaz

kate2961 said:


> I have an extra #65 Jasmine's Magic Carpet Tassels of Fury
> 
> I would like either #61 or #68
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Kate



Sent you a pm.


----------



## southernfriedmom

My youngest son needs one more bolt to complete his set. I am looking to trade our extra 64 or MNSSHP '12 for a 65. We are also looking to trade these for a MVMCP '12 if anyone is interested.


----------



## DisneyPope14

I made my final trade to complete my 1st 1-60 set. Thanks to eveyone who helped me out.

I have a lot of duplicates. I figured that I am half way to a second set and thought I would try to trade duplicates to start working on my second set.

*Here is what I have to trade:* 
*Moon:* 23, 27
*Planet:* 45, 46, 47, 47, 48, 48, 49, 49, 50, 58, 59

*I "need" these cards:*
*Moon:* 26, 28, 29, 31, 32, 39
*Planet:* 42, 43, 44, 53, 54, 55

I can trade via mail. Thanks!


----------



## mom2AidanAndEli

Trying to finish off a basic 1-60 set before our trip in August.  My sons have one set complete, but I'd like a second so they don't have to share!  

We have extras of: 23, 40, 41, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 51, 52, 53

We need: 2, 4, 5, 9, 11, 15, 17, 27, 32

I know we need rare ones and have mostly common to trade, so could do a 2-for-1 if someone's willing!  Thank you!


----------



## Diz Crazy

My DD-5and DS-9 are trying to finish their shared set. The cards that they NEED are: 5, 7, 9, 15, 22 and 30. Also, MNSSHP 2012 and MVMCP 2012 & 2013.
They have TO TRADE: 25, 28, 29, 33, 34, 35, 36, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 46, 47, 48, 49, 51, 53, 54, 55, 57, 58 and 60.  They also have MNSSHP 2013 to trade.
Thank you to all that have helped!!!  They are so excited about this!


----------



## Mouse Fanatic

Hey everybody, I am looking to finish up one of my sets. I only need 6 more, my nephew is SO excited. I am hoping for some help:

Cards I need:  2,11,13,15,19,22

Cards I have to trade : 5,8,9,10,12,20,35,41,44,46,47,49,51,53,55,57,58,59,60

Let me know. Thanks


----------



## raven69david

Great trade with Southerfriedmom.


----------



## Diz Crazy

Great trade with PrincessPaisley and DisneyPope14.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Lilo225stitch

hello sorcerers I am almost done my complete set
i need 61,62,63,64,66,67,68 and both MVMCS cards
I have to trade 9,23*,25,28,29*,30,31*,32,33,36,37*,38,39,43,46,47*,48*,50,53*,54,55*,56,
58,60
(*)- more than one


----------



## lynetteSC

Hello - I would love to trade some cards for my son!  
Here is what we have to trade: 2,3,4,7,8,17,18,23,25,27,28,29,30,31,32,34,35,36,37,38,39,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,50,51,53,55,56,57,58,59,60  

 Here is what we would like to have: 11,12,14,15 and 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70 

 Thank you!  

Do they even have out 61-70? Please forgive me - not as knowledgeable as my son ! Thanks!


----------



## Mouse Fanatic

I just sent you a pm about a possible trade.  Cards 61-70 are special cards. You can only get them by purchasing the game and you only get one in the pack. They are harder to get.


----------



## kiddoc23

Hi all
We are looking for lightening card #62 Dumbo. We can trade either lightening #69 Mushu or lightening #68 Mr. Incredible. 
Please let me know if this works for anyone 
We are in MK right now if you are!
Thanks!
Nora


----------



## kiddoc23

And what is MVMCS? Is that the Christmas party? And what special party cards are there? Like Christmas and Halloween?
Thanks!
Nora


----------



## seahaze

Thanks to some great trades and a brief stop by ebay, I now just need cards 61-70. I understand that these cards are more difficult to come across, and that most people are probably looking to trade for other lightning bolt cards. However, I am interested in trading multiple cards on the off chance someone is looking to trade for any of the cards I have. 

*What I have to trade:* All cards from 1-60 EXCEPT 6, 8, 22, and 25

*What I need:* 61-70

Thank you!


----------



## kate2961

Hi there!  

I need -

#61

I have to trade -

#65 or #68

Magical wishes,
Kate


----------



## esox17

Still looking to trade away MNSSHP '12 and '13 for MVMCP '12 and '13.

thanks-


----------



## LisaRae87

New to this thread but I am looking for mnsshp '12 and mvmcp '12 & '13


----------



## briannesmom

Hi just back from the parks my daughter need 3 cards for her basic set.

she needs  1, 3, and 9

she has the following to trade
08,16,17x3,18x2, 20x2,21,22,23,24,25x2,28x3,29x2,30x2,31,32x2,33,35x2,36x2,37,38x3,39,40,41x2,42x2,43,44x4,45x2, 46x2,47,48x3,49x2,50x3,52,53x3,54x5,55x2,56x2,57,58x3,59x2,60x2

also willing to trade multiple for cards 61 and up


----------



## briannesmom

Update: she needs card #1

she has the following to trade
 16,17x3,18x2,23,24,25x2,28x3,29x2,30x2,31,32x2,33,35x2,36x2,38x2,39,40,41x2,42x2,43,44x4,45x2, 46x2,47,48x3,49x2,50x3,52,53x3,54x5,55x2,56x2,57,58x3,59x2,60x2

 also willing to trade multiple cards for cards 61 and up and holiday cards


----------



## southernfriedmom

Updates:
My sons are 3 cards shy of finishing their sets of 74. They are still looking for a 65 & two '12 MVMCP. They have an extra 64 & two '12 MNSSHP. 

We've had so much fun trading that the they decided to try to put together 2 sets for their friends vacationing with us at WDW later this summer. So here's what we have/want...

Needs:
Set 1:  2, 3, 9, 19, 22
Set 2:  1, 2, 3, 4, 7, 9, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22

Extras:
8, 11, 11, 13, 17
(would be willing to trade several of these more common below for one of the stars we need)
23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 31, 33, 35, 40-60

We also could trade a MNSSHP '12 for 2 or 3 different star cards.


----------



## southernfriedmom

Have had some awesome trades...
Cynthia925, MouseFanatic, Mammaz, and raven69David

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## SandyPA

I need a #1 card to finish my set.  anyone have this card to trade. I have star cards # 2,5,6,7,9,10,11,13,14,18,20. I will trade one of these for the #1 card. Have a good day, Sandy


----------



## neonstarlight121

Hello! I am new here. I just got back from Disney world and fell in love with Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom. I still need some cards and I have some to trade if this thread is still going!  

Cards that I need: 

#1
#5
#6
#8
#13
#20
#22
---
#26
#29
#37
#38
#42
#52
#56
---
As for 61-70 I am looking for #61 or #66 

Cards I have:
#9
#17
#21
#23 x2
#24 x2
#36 
#40 x2
#41
#46
#48 x3
#49 x3
#50 x3
#51
#53 
#54 x5
#55
#57 x2 
--
#65

Thank you everyone !


----------



## like2workout

i just sent you a private message about a trade!




neonstarlight121 said:


> Hello! I am new here. I just got back from Disney world and fell in love with Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom. I still need some cards and I have some to trade if this thread is still going!
> 
> Cards that I need:
> 
> #1
> #5
> #6
> #8
> #13
> #20
> #22
> ---
> #26
> #29
> #37
> #38
> #42
> #52
> #57
> ---
> As for 61-70 I am looking for #61 or #66
> 
> Cards I have:
> #9
> #17
> #21
> #23 x2
> #24 x2
> #36
> #40 x2
> #41
> #46
> #48 x3
> #49 x3
> #50 x3
> #51
> #53
> #54 x5
> #55
> #57 x2
> --
> #65
> 
> Thank you everyone !


----------



## UKBoardWalker

Hi, new to this thread.

Hoping to work out some trades prior to our next visit in 2015.

We live in the UK, so any trades will require international postage. Any advice that anyone can offer regarding this would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## UKBoardWalker

We have a number of the Party Exclusive cards to trade :-

5 x 01/P Chip 'N' Dale's Bag of Tricks (MNSSHP 2012)
2 x 02/P Wayne and Lanny's Ornament Barrage (MVMCP 2012)
1 x 03/P The Haunted Mansion's Happy Haunting Grounds (MNSSHP 2013)

We live in the UK, so any trades will require international postage.

Looking to trade these cards on a 1 to 1 basis for LIGHTNING CARDS ONLY.

Need 62,63,64,65,66,67,68,70.

Thanks.


----------



## UKBoardWalker

Just need a 16 to complete our 2nd set (1-60).

Have to trade :-

24,29,30,33,38,39,41,44,45,50,54,55,56,58.

I understand that these are more common cards, so would be willing to trade multiples for the one that we need.

We live in the UK, so any trades will require international postage.

Thanks.


----------



## UKBoardWalker

southernfriedmom said:


> Updates:
> My sons are 3 cards shy of finishing their sets of 74. They are still looking for a 65 & two '12 MVMCP. They have an extra 64 & two '12 MNSSHP.
> 
> We've had so much fun trading that the they decided to try to put together 2 sets for their friends vacationing with us at WDW later this summer. So here's what we have/want...
> 
> Needs:
> Set 1:  2, 3, 9, 19, 22
> Set 2:  1, 2, 3, 4, 7, 9, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22
> 
> Extras:
> 8, 11, 11, 13, 17
> (would be willing to trade several of these more common below for one of the stars we need)
> 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 31, 33, 35, 40-60
> 
> We also could trade a MNSSHP '12 for 2 or 3 different star cards.


Would be happy to trade Wayne and Lanny's Ornament Barrage (MVMCP 2012) for your 64 if you still have it.

Need more posts before I can send you a PM.

We live in the UK, so any trades will require international postage.

Thanks.


----------



## es1989

UKBoardWalker said:


> We have a number of the Party Exclusive cards to trade :-  5 x 01/P Chip 'N' Dale's Bag of Tricks (MNSSHP 2012) 2 x 02/P Wayne and Lanny's Ornament Barrage (MVMCP 2012) 1 x 03/P The Haunted Mansion's Happy Haunting Grounds (MNSSHP 2013)  We live in the UK, so any trades will require international postage.  Looking to trade these cards on a 1 to 1 basis for LIGHTNING CARDS ONLY.  Need 62,63,64,65,66,67,68,70.  Thanks.



Sent you a message about a trade


----------



## es1989

We just got back from Disney and are looking to finish up our set. We only need a few cards and would be willing to trade multiples if required. 

We need # 4,9,10,11,18, and 22

We have to trade # 1(x2), 2(x3), 6, 7, 8, 16(x2), 21, 23(x3), 24(x2), 25, 26(x3), 27(x2), 28(x2), 31, 34(x2), 35, 36(x2), 37(x5), 38, 40(x2), 41, 42(x3), 43(x2), 44, 45(x2), 46(x3), 47(x3), 48(x2), 59(x2), 50(x2), 53(x2), 54(x4), 55(x2), 56, 57, 58(x2), 59, 60(x4)

We live in Canada so a bit of extra postage may be required. 

Thanks!


----------



## mpforet

I have sent you a PM concerning a trade.  



neonstarlight121 said:


> Hello! I am new here. I just got back from Disney world and fell in love with Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom. I still need some cards and I have some to trade if this thread is still going!


----------



## Carson2004

Hi, I sent you a PM.



es1989 said:


> We just got back from Disney and are looking to finish up our set. We only need a few cards and would be willing to trade multiples if required.
> 
> We need # 4,9,10,11,18, and 22
> 
> We have to trade # 1(x2), 2(x3), 6, 7, 8, 16(x2), 21, 23(x3), 24(x2), 25, 26(x3), 27(x2), 28(x2), 31, 34(x2), 35, 36(x2), 37(x5), 38, 40(x2), 41, 42(x3), 43(x2), 44, 45(x2), 46(x3), 47(x3), 48(x2), 59(x2), 50(x2), 53(x2), 54(x4), 55(x2), 56, 57, 58(x2), 59, 60(x4)
> 
> We live in Canada so a bit of extra postage may be required.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## lynetteSC

mpforet said:


> I have sent you a PM concerning a trade.



What cards do you have
I can send you some if you send me your address


----------



## mpforet

lynetteSC said:


> What cards do you have
> I can send you some if you send me your address



Not sure if you meant me...but maybe someone else can help.

I have cards 41, 42, 45, 46, 49, 50, and 63.

I am looking for cards 17 and 62.


----------



## SandyPA

Good Morning everyone. Been a long time since I have traded. anyway I have 5 full sets 1-60 that I am willing to trade for the lighting cards 61-70. I do not want to split the set up. So let me know if anyone is interested. I am thinking 2 cards for a full set is fair but I will take any idea's you have for a trade. PM me if any interest in my offer.Thank you,Sandy


----------



## Mammaz

I am looking for card 62. I have number 70 to trade and then we are done!  I also other cards to trade.  Thanks!


----------



## UKBoardWalker

Thanks for the trade es1989.


----------



## UKBoardWalker

Update.

We have a number of the Party Exclusive cards to trade :-

5 x 01/P Chip 'N' Dale's Bag of Tricks (MNSSHP 2012)
1 x 02/P Wayne and Lanny's Ornament Barrage (MVMCP 2012)
1 x 03/P The Haunted Mansion's Happy Haunting Grounds (MNSSHP 2013)

We live in the UK, so any trades will require international postage.

Looking to trade these cards on a 1 to 1 basis for LIGHTNING CARDS ONLY.

Need 62,63,64,65,66,67,70.

Thanks.


----------



## Chuckers

Went to get cards yesterday and was told that you have to be actively playing the game to get cards. Since I played last year, I wasn't active anymore. So I had to start a new game. Now, you can activate the portals with your magic band instead.


----------



## DisneyAndRedSox

My DD just started playing on our last trip and she has the following duplicates she would be willing to trade:

Star cards: 
Has- 2 (belle), 19 (giant)
Needs- 6, 11, 12, 17, 21

Common cards:
has- 27, 30, 31, 35, 36, 37, 43, 44, 45, 48, 49, 50, 57, 58, 59, 60 (note about #37- when the card was printed the '3' was cut off and has a "37" written next to it in black pen; it actually came that way out of the package)
Needs- 25 (Cinderella)


----------



## Chuckers

Also found out that you have to have opened/played at least 1 portal since the last time you requested cards. (Still only one pack per day)


----------



## like2workout

i just got back from another trip and have some more extras to trade.  
i'm looking for 14 & 21.
i have extras to trade of 4, 16, 23, 24, 25, 28, 29, 31, 32, 33, 35, 41, 42, 43, 44, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, & 60.
also have extra 2013 Christmas party card that i'll trade for a card from 61-70. 
please let me know if interested, and thx!


----------



## PensFan

We went to Disney in 2013 and are return again Next summer!! 

We only started collecting these cards near the end of our trip so we lack a completed set and I'd love to get one in order before going back as my hope is the game is expanded by then and has more cards for us to try to collect and use!! 

Any who here is what my DD *NEEDS* ...


4
7
8
11
12
13
14
15
18
19
20
29
31
32
34
37
45
55

Here is what we have to *TRADE*


3
6
16
22
23 x2
24 x2
25
28
39
43
44 x2
47
48 x3
49 x2
51
53
56
57 x2
58 x2


----------



## DisneyAndRedSox

PensFan said:


> We went to Disney in 2013 and are return again Next summer!!
> 
> We only started collecting these cards near the end of our trip so we lack a completed set and I'd love to get one in order before going back as my hope is the game is expanded by then and has more cards for us to try to collect and use!!
> 
> Any who here is what my DD *NEEDS* ...
> 
> 
> 4
> 7
> 8
> 11
> 12
> 13
> 14
> 15
> 18
> 19
> 20
> 29
> 31
> 32
> 34
> 37
> 45
> 55
> 
> Here is what we have to *TRADE*
> 
> 
> 3
> 6
> 16
> 22
> 23 x2
> 24 x2
> 25
> 28
> 39
> 43
> 44 x2
> 47
> 48 x3
> 49 x2
> 51
> 53
> 56
> 57 x2
> 58 x2



Sending you a PM


----------



## PensFan

DisneyAndRedSox said:


> Sending you a PM



Got it and replied! 

Crazy the more I look into this game .. I'm determined to get all the cards, though I find it unlikley ill be able to land the special ones from Christmas and Halloween!


----------



## Noelle

Hi there, 
I recently decided to try to collect a second set.  

I have to trade: 
3, 26, 33, 34, 39, 42, 46, 48, 49, 51 (2x), 55, 58, 60

Looking for: 
1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 37, 40, 41, 43, 45, 47, 50, 52, 57, 59, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70

Thank you!


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

Hey i have a few Duplicates i would love to trade Plus i am [still] in possession of a extra 2013 MNSSHP [the haunted Mansion card] send me a Private Message If you are interested in a trade. 

these are my duplicates: Number 23, 38, 42[x2], 49[x2], 54[x2], 57[x3]

I would like to have: number 6, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 61-69

Holiday card will only be traded for a holiday card


----------



## sherlockmiles

DisneyAndRedSox said:


> Sending you a PM



Sent you PM.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Send you a PM for a 3 card trade  






neonstarlight121 said:


> Hello! I am new here. I just got back from Disney world and fell in love with Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom. I still need some cards and I have some to trade if this thread is still going!
> 
> Cards that I need:
> 
> #1
> #5
> #6
> #8
> #13
> #20
> #22
> ---
> #26
> #29
> #37
> #38
> #42
> #52
> #56
> ---
> As for 61-70 I am looking for #61 or #66
> 
> Cards I have:
> #9
> #17
> #21
> #23 x2
> #24 x2
> #36
> #40 x2
> #41
> #46
> #48 x3
> #49 x3
> #50 x3
> #51
> #53
> #54 x5
> #55
> #57 x2
> --
> #65
> 
> Thank you everyone !


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

Sent YOu a PM for a trade.


neonstarlight121 said:


> Hello! I am new here. I just got back from Disney world and fell in love with Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom. I still need some cards and I have some to trade if this thread is still going!
> 
> Cards that I need:
> 
> #1
> #5
> #6
> #8
> #13
> #20
> #22
> ---
> #26
> #29
> #37
> #38
> #42
> #52
> #56
> ---
> As for 61-70 I am looking for #61 or #66
> 
> Cards I have:
> #9
> #17
> #21
> #23 x2
> #24 x2
> #36
> #40 x2
> #41
> #46
> #48 x3
> #49 x3
> #50 x3
> #51
> #53
> #54 x5
> #55
> #57 x2
> --
> #65
> 
> Thank you everyone !


----------



## UKBoardWalker

PensFan,

I am unable to reply to your PM until my post count reaches 10.

Please PM me with an e-mail address.

Thanks.


----------



## PensFan

UKBoardWalker said:


> PensFan,
> 
> I am unable to reply to your PM until my post count reaches 10.
> 
> Please PM me with an e-mail address.
> 
> Thanks.



Sure ... sending now!


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

Any one have a few Duplicates to trade? i would love to trade cards Plus i am [still] in possession of a extra 2013 MNSSHP [the haunted Mansion card].  
 these are my duplicates: Number 23, 38, 42[x2], 49[x2], 54[x2], 57[x3]  I
 would like to have: number 6, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 61-69
  Holiday card will only be traded for a holiday card or lightning cards


----------



## webprinter

I don't know if this is legal or not but I have a mnsshp (2013-Ghosts) card that I would be willing to trade for an LE pin.  I don't collect the cards but received one at the party and I do collect pins.


----------



## DisneyPope14

*I am looking for:*
2,5,7,15

*I have to trade:*
8,22

Please PM me if you can make a trade.

Thanks!


----------



## like2workout

disneypope, i can trade my 4 for your 21.  i just sent you private message also.  thx!



DisneyPope14 said:


> *I am looking for:*
> 2,4,5,6,7,10,11,13,14,15,19,20
> 
> *I have to trade:*
> 8,8,8,9,17,17,21,21,22,22
> 
> Please PM me if you can make a trade.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## DisneyPope14

like2workout said:


> disneypope, i can trade my 4 for your 21.  i just sent you private message also.  thx!



Sorry, I updated my list just a minute ago. I have already sent both 21's out to other people.


----------



## mom2AidanAndEli

Hoping to finish up a second set so my guys each have their own when we go in August, instead of sharing their one complete set!  Will make everyone happier, I'm sure!

They need: 2, 4, 5, 6, 9, 11, 15, 17, 18, 32

Extras they can trade: 23, 40, 41, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48(x2), 51, 52(x2), 53(x2)

I know they're looking for rarer cards, but maybe we can do a 2-for-1 trade.  They also need most of the 61-70 and party cards, but I understand those are much harder to come by.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## es1989

Hi everyone,

We only need one more card to finish up our set. We'd be willing to trade multiples to receive it. 

What we need: 11

What we have to trade: 1, 2x2, 6, 7, 16, 23x2, 24, 25, 26x2, 27, 28, 31, 34, 35, 36, 37x4, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42x3, 43x2, 44, 45x3, 46x2, 47x2, 48, 49, 50, 53, 54x3, 55, 56, 57, 58x2, 59, 60x4

Thanks!


----------



## mousefan

es1989 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We only need one more card to finish up our set. We'd be willing to trade multiples to receive it.
> 
> What we need: 11
> 
> What we have to trade: 1, 2x2, 6, 7, 16, 23x2, 24, 25, 26x2, 27, 28, 31, 34, 35, 36, 37x4, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42x3, 43x2, 44, 45x3, 46x2, 47x2, 48, 49, 50, 53, 54x3, 55, 56, 57, 58x2, 59, 60x4
> 
> Thanks!



have an extra 11 would love to trade for 1 ( apprentice mickey)


----------



## TexasHiddenMickeys

Just FYI I'm heading to this years Halloween party in the MK and will have a spare party card from that. 

Will trade it if anyone has cards 61-69 

It's 5months away but looking for reserve like trades


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

See below for updated list


----------



## HollenAngi

I can trade you my 7 for your 1.


----------



## mom2AidanAndEli

Looking to do a mail trade for a lightning card.  Ordered a couple booster packs for my guys and ended up with a duplicate #69 (Mushu).  Looking instead for 61, 65, 66, 67, 68, or 70.  Would also trade for a party card (they have Haunted Mansion, but none of the others).  Any help would be appreciated!

EDIT:  A trade already--thanks!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

following


----------



## BethA

Are a lot of people still playing? Any changes to the game?
Our first trip after the game started we played a good bit and traded with quite a few people, same the next trip. Our last two visits very few people playing or trading. My son finished the easy level, but not the medium. We are going in 2 weeks and wonder if it is popular.


----------



## DreamIsaWish

BethA said:


> Are a lot of people still playing? Any changes to the game?
> Our first trip after the game started we played a good bit and traded with quite a few people, same the next trip. Our last two visits very few people playing or trading. My son finished the easy level, but not the medium. We are going in 2 weeks and wonder if it is popular.



It rained every day we were there in June, so I'm not sure that it's the most applicable scenario.  Having said that, people were definitely still playing.  Not quite as backed up at the portals as I've seen in past trips, but I think that's a good thing.  One person in line at some portals and no wait at others.  And, as I alluded to, it could definitely be impacted by the weather.  I mean, who wants to have all their cards get wet?  My son was really disappointed that we couldn't play more.  

As for trading, I did have one family approach us for a trade, but I didn't have the duplicate set with me at the time.  We never made it over to Tortuga Tavern so I don't know if folks were trading over there.


----------



## Mouse Fanatic

BethA said:


> Are a lot of people still playing? Any changes to the game?
> Our first trip after the game started we played a good bit and traded with quite a few people, same the next trip. Our last two visits very few people playing or trading. My son finished the easy level, but not the medium. We are going in 2 weeks and wonder if it is popular.



Oh yes people are still playing, I was there last week and I rarely saw a empty portal.


----------



## Mouse Fanatic

Hey everyone I have almost a complete set the and I am trying to get a complete set for my nephew when he comes to visit in a couple months.

What I need

1st set: 19

2nd set: 1,2,3,4,11,13,17,19,21,22,23,28,40

What I have to trade

8,10,16,25,26,27,29,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,41,44,46,47,49,51,53,55,56,57,58

Any one want to trade?


----------



## AnnaHS

I'll trade 17 - Simba, 22 -Woody, and 23 - Aladdin for 16 - Robin Hood, 35 - Headless Horseman, and 39 - Wall-E.


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Hello everyone,

Here is an update:

What I need: 2, 3, 14, 20

What I have to trade: 24, 26, 27, 28, 32, 33, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 56, 58, 59

Thanks!


----------



## AnnaHS

Dis-n-Pix said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Here is an update:
> 
> What I need: 2, 3, 8, 14, 16, 19, 20, 31, 35
> 
> What I have to trade: 4, 6, 15, 22, 24, 26, 27, 28, 32, 33, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 56, 58, 59, 60
> 
> Thanks!



I will trade 20 and 31 for 4 and 15.


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

AnnaHS said:


> I will trade 20 and 31 for 4 and 15.



Sorry, but I have a trade pending for these cards.


----------



## like2workout

i need 14 and 21.
i have extras of 4, 16, 23, 24, 25, 28, 29, 31, 32, 33, 35, 41, 42, 43, 44, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, and 60.
i also have an extra Christmas party card of donald's nephews that i would trade for a card from 61-70.
thanks!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Dis-n-Pix said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Here is an update:
> 
> What I need: 2, 3, 14, 20
> 
> What I have to trade: 24, 26, 27, 28, 32, 33, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 56, 58, 59
> 
> Thanks!



Just wanted to say I had a few great trades with Dis-n-Pix.  Good luck getting your remaining cards!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

I'm getting so close to finishing my set.  So happy!  

I'm looking for 5, 7, and 20.  I have to trade: 8, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 28, 38, 39, 41, 42, 45, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 59, 60.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Tink1769

OK - we are looking for just a few of the regular set:  #1, #11, #17

In the additional set we are looking for #61, #62, #63, #64, #65, #66, #67, #68, #69, #70

In the specialty party cards we are looking for 02/P, 03/P, and 04/P.  (We do have 01/P to trade for these.)

For traders we have: 
02, 09
12, 13, 14, 15, 19
20, 21, 22, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29
30, 31, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39
41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49
50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59
60


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Tink1769 said:


> OK - we are looking for just a few of the regular set:  #1, #11, #17
> 
> In the additional set we are looking for #61, #62, #63, #64, #65, #66, #67, #68, #69, #70
> 
> In the specialty party cards we are looking for 02/P, 03/P, and 04/P.  (We do have 01/P to trade for these.)
> 
> For traders we have:
> 02, 09
> 12, 13, 14, 15, 19
> 20, 21, 22, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29
> 30, 31, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39
> 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49
> 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59
> 60



I have 17 and need 20.  Would you like to trade?  I sent you a PM.


----------



## jworthy

We will be going to the 2014 Christmas Party and would like to trade for a 2014 Halloween Card


----------



## Grumpy4196

Tink1769 said:


> In the specialty party cards we are looking for 02/P, 03/P, and 04/P.  (We do have 01/P to trade for these.)



I have an extra 03/P I would be willing to trade for 01/P. 

Send me a PM


----------



## ColtonandMom

DreamIsaWish said:


> Just wanted to say I had a few great trades with Dis-n-Pix.  Good luck getting your remaining cards!


Hi my son Colton has just begun playing the game and would like to trade with you.  He has. Card 3 buzz Lightyear and would like your card 49 Mowgli.   Can we trade?  How do we do it?


----------



## DreamIsaWish

ColtonandMom said:


> Hi my son Colton has just begun playing the game and would like to trade with you.  He has. Card 3 buzz Lightyear and would like your card 49 Mowgli.   Can we trade?  How do we do it?



I don't think you meant to post this with my quote.  I'm afraid I'm not looking for #3.  I think you may have meant to post this to Dis-N-Pix instead.  If you get enough posts to PM, you might want to send a PM to Dis-N-Pix to make sure your trade offer is seen.

Good luck!


----------



## figment_jii

There is going to be another MNSSHP this year!  I was kind of hoping for something cute...but at least it ties into the parks.
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ming-to-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Tink1769 said:


> OK - we are looking for just a few of the regular set:  #1, #11, #17
> 
> In the additional set we are looking for #61, #62, #63, #64, #65, #66, #67, #68, #69, #70
> 
> In the specialty party cards we are looking for 02/P, 03/P, and 04/P.  (We do have 01/P to trade for these.)
> 
> For traders we have:
> 02, 09
> 12, 13, 14, 15, 19
> 20, 21, 22, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29
> 30, 31, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39
> 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49
> 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59
> 60



Did you get the card I sent?  I hadn't heard anything so I hope it's not lost in the mail.

I got your card in today's mail!  My daughter is looking through her cards right now and putting it in the collection.  Thanks!


----------



## esox17

I still have 2012 and 2013 MNSSHP cards (Chip and Dale and Hitchhiking Ghosts) that I am looking to trade for either of the MVMCP cards (Wayne and Larry or Donald's Nephews).


----------



## Grumpy4196

Still looking to trade a 2013 MNSSH (03/P) card for a 2012 MNSSH card (01/P).


----------



## autismmom1

Hi all!  My son only lacks three cards to complete his set, they are:

#61, #65, and #68


I have #63 and 2 #64s to trade...also have several lower number cards...please PM me if you're interested in trading!!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Great trade with Tink1765.

An updated list:
I'm looking for 5 and 7. I have to trade: 8, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 28, 38, 39, 41, 42, 45, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 59, 60.


----------



## jimim

Hi guys. I am still looking for last years Xmas party card. 2013.  I will have have an extra Halloween one from this year to trade. Can anyone interested pm me?

Thanks!
Jim

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mom2AidanAndEli

We have one #63 Finn to trade for any of these following super-rares: 61, 65, 66, 68, 70. Also we will be willing to give away any of these following:
4, 8, 9, 11x2, 14, 15, 16x2, 17x2, 19x2, 20x2, 21, 22x2, 24x2, 25x2, 26, 27x2, 28x2, 29x2, 30x2, 32, 33x2, 36x2, 38, 39x2, At least one of all commons other than Aurora and Pumbaa. Thanks.


----------



## wait4nick

Trading Cards: 11, 40 , 60
Looking for Cards: 22, 31, 47

Trading Cards: 3 x 01/P (Halloween 2012), 3 x 03/P (Halloween 2013)
Looking for Cards: 61-70


----------



## shannon1219

I have a47 I can trade you for 11


----------



## shannon1219

Grumpy4196 said:


> Still looking to trade a 2013 MNSSH (03/P) card for a 2012 MNSSH card (01/P).



I have the 01 party card if you still need it


----------



## Cavo280

Hi Friends,
I thought I would try this tread out to help me route out those last few cards without finding the time for a twenty day vacation.
So, I am looking for 4,5 and 16
I have 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 13, 14, 15, 18, 20, 21, 24 - 60.
PM me for any swaps.


----------



## Cavo280

DreamIsaWish said:


> Great trade with Tink1765.
> 
> An updated list:
> I'm looking for 5 and 7. I have to trade: 8, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 28, 38, 39, 41, 42, 45, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 59, 60.


Are you still looking for a 7, I have one I'd be willing to unload for a 16


----------



## Cavo280

like2workout said:


> i need 14 and 21.
> i have extras of 4, 16, 23, 24, 25, 28, 29, 31, 32, 33, 35, 41, 42, 43, 44, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, and 60.
> i also have an extra Christmas party card of donald's nephews that i would trade for a card from 61-70.
> thanks!



Hi there,
I was hoping you's be willing to trade your 4, I have either of the cards you're looking for


----------



## mpforet

mom2AidanAndEli said:


> Also we will be willing to give away any of these following:
> 4, 8, 9, 11x2, 14, 15, 16x2, 17x2, 19x2, 20x2, 21, 22x2, 24x2, 25x2, 26, 27x2, 28x2, 29x2, 30x2, 32, 33x2, 36x2, 38, 39x2, At least one of all commons other than Aurora and Pumbaa. Thanks.



Well, we don't have one of those lightning cards to trade- we have an extra Finn as well, but if you are feeling generous, we just need a #17 to finish our daughter's 1-60 set.


----------



## autismmom1

Hey all!  Still lacking #61 (Ariel) and #68 (Mr. Incredible) for my son's collection...I have #63 (Finn McMissile) and #64 (Hercules) to trade if you are interested...so glad to have this forum!!
Thanks


----------



## like2workout

Cavo280 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I thought I would try this tread out to help me route out those last few cards without finding the time for a twenty day vacation.
> So, I am looking for 4,5 and 16
> I have 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 13, 14, 15, 18, 20, 21, 24 - 60.
> PM me for any swaps.



i have 4 and 16 and will trade for 14 and 21!  thx


----------



## ShadowRyou

Removed my original post, please check out my below post for a trade. I have a spare of this years Halloween card for trade and need I need #63(Finn McMissile), #65(Jasmine), #67(Merryweather), #68(Mr. Incredible), and #70(Winnie the Pooh), would love to work out a deal with someone here.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Cavo280

like2workout, Sounds good, I got your pm, but cannot reply until I post 10 messages, bereft of a bump thread, could you send me a personal email through pm and we hash out the detail through that?


----------



## like2workout

Cavo280 said:


> like2workout, Sounds good, I got your pm, but cannot reply until I post 10 messages, bereft of a bump thread, could you send me a personal email through pm and we hash out the detail through that?



hello and sure - i'm sending now.  thx!


----------



## ShadowRyou

autismmom1 said:


> Hey all!  Still lacking #61 (Ariel) and #68 (Mr. Incredible) for my son's collection...I have #63 (Finn McMissile) and #64 (Hercules) to trade if you are interested...so glad to have this forum!!
> Thanks



Hi! I would love to trade you. I have a spare #61 for trade and I need a #63. Would love to work it out with you if you are still interested!

On a side not, I am missing 5 lightning bolt cards total for my collection, I need #63(Finn McMissile), #65(Jasmine), #67(Merryweather), #68(Mr. Incredible), and #70(Winnie the Pooh)

Of note to trade I have one of this year's Halloween Card (Pirates of the Caribbean) and the aforementioned #61(though since I offered it to autismmom1 first I'd like to give them first dibs on it)

Thanks for your time.


----------



## ShadowRyou

Sorry, it posted twice, is there a way on here to remove posts?


----------



## ShadowRyou

autismmom1 said:


> Hey all!  Still lacking #61 (Ariel) and #68 (Mr. Incredible) for my son's collection...I have #63 (Finn McMissile) and #64 (Hercules) to trade if you are interested...so glad to have this forum!!
> Thanks


Hi! I would love to trade you. I have a spare #61 for trade and I need a #63. Would love to work it out with you if you are still interested!

Sorry I posted this twice, I saw I could reply directly to your post after I had already posted, and I was hoping by replying it would alert you to my reply like some of the other forums I have been on do.


----------



## es1989

ShadowRyou said:


> Hi! I would love to trade you. I have a spare #61 for trade and I need a #63. Would love to work it out with you if you are still interested!  On a side not, I am missing 5 lightning bolt cards total for my collection, I need #63(Finn McMissile), #65(Jasmine), #67(Merryweather), #68(Mr. Incredible), and #70(Winnie the Pooh)  Of note to trade I have one of this year's Halloween Card (Pirates of the Caribbean) and the aforementioned #61(though since I offered it to autismmom1 first I'd like to give them first dibs on it)  Thanks for your time.



I have an extra #67 that I'd happily trade for your pirates of the Caribbean halloween card if you're interested


----------



## like2workout

does anyone wanna trade one of their 61-70 cards for my Christmas party card with donald's nephews huey, dewey, and louie?  thanks!


----------



## JandCsmom

i need 1 3 5 7 8 9 10 12 13 20 23 28 39 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 and all christmas cards  will trade 2 14 15 16 30 34 42 45 46 47 49 50 52 54 59 60 and the 2014 halloween card


----------



## JandCsmom

i have 16 and i need 7 and 8


----------



## RichieRich13

I just started collecting the SOTMK cards. I only have the Hatter and the Headless Horseman. Hoping to get more but I live in PA and don't really do ebay to much. But It would be awesome if they added the Kingdom Keepers to the series.


----------



## Grumpy4196

shannon1219 said:


> I have the 01 party card if you still need it



Thank you for the trade. Received the card in excellent condition.


----------



## es1989

I have an extra #67 that I'd like to trade for this years pirate halloween card if anyone's interested. Thanks!


----------



## stephleslie

I currently have a bunch of extra cards to give to a good home. My daughter still needs 61-70 of course, and I am willing to trade more than 1 of mine for 61-70. 

I have: 25, 26 (2), 34 (2), 35, 39 (3), 40 (3), 41, 42, 43 (3), 44 (2), 45 (4), 46 (4), 47 (2), 50 (5), 52 (2), 54 (4), 55 (3), 56 (7), 57, 58 (3), 60

I am happy to send some along, if anyone needs some of what I have.


----------



## ShadowRyou

es1989 said:


> I have an extra #67 that I'd happily trade for your pirates of the Caribbean halloween card if you're interested



Hey sorry, just noticing your offer. I just happened to pull a #67 out of a pack a couple of days ago. Did you have any other spares?


----------



## Grumpy4196

stephleslie said:


> I currently have a bunch of extra cards to give to a good home. My daughter still needs 61-70 of course, and I am willing to trade more than 1 of mine for 61-70.
> 
> I have: 25, 26 (2), 34 (2), 35, 39 (3), 40 (3), 41, 42, 43 (3), 44 (2), 45 (4), 46 (4), 47 (2), 50 (5), 52 (2), 54 (4), 55 (3), 56 (7), 57, 58 (3), 60
> 
> I am happy to send some along, if anyone needs some of what I have.



I am trying to complete a set for my granddaughter and I am in need of 34,35,40,44,52,55,56,57 if you are willing to part with any of these please PM me. Unfortunately I do not have any of the 61-70 to trade. Thanks


----------



## es1989

ShadowRyou said:


> Hey sorry, just noticing your offer. I just happened to pull a #67 out of a pack a couple of days ago. Did you have any other spares?



No, sorry, that's the only extra one I have.


----------



## stephleslie

Grumpy4196 said:


> I am trying to complete a set for my granddaughter and I am in need of 34,35,40,44,52,55,56,57 if you are willing to part with any of these please PM me. Unfortunately I do not have any of the 61-70 to trade. Thanks



PMing you now. I am happy to send some along!


----------



## Tink-n-MrIncredible

Is there a meeting spot in MK where people trade cards?


----------



## like2workout

Tink-n-MrIncredible said:


> Is there a meeting spot in MK where people trade cards?



i've seen people trading in the back of tortuga tavern near the big fireplace where one of the game portals is.  a lot of times people are sitting at the tables there with their books open, so i've just walked up and asked if they are trading.


----------



## Tink-n-MrIncredible

like2workout said:


> i've seen people trading in the back of tortuga tavern near the big fireplace where one of the game portals is.  a lot of times people are sitting at the tables there with their books open, so i've just walked up and asked if they are trading.



Thank you


----------



## UKBoardWalker

Update.

We have a number of the Party Exclusive cards to trade :-

5 x 01/P Chip 'N' Dale's Bag of Tricks (MNSSHP 2012)
1 x 02/P Wayne and Lanny's Ornament Barrage (MVMCP 2012)
1 x 03/P The Haunted Mansion's Happy Haunting Grounds (MNSSHP 2013)

We live in the UK, so any trades will require international postage.

Looking to trade these cards on a 1 to 1 basis for LIGHTNING CARDS or an 05/P MNSSHP 2014

Need 62,63,64,65,66,67,70.

Thanks.


----------



## RichieRich13

Is there a way to play SOTMK at home? (ala Pokemon or Magic)


----------



## RichieRich13

UKBoardWalker said:


> Update.  We have a number of the Party Exclusive cards to trade :-  5 x 01/P Chip 'N' Dale's Bag of Tricks (MNSSHP 2012) 1 x 02/P Wayne and Lanny's Ornament Barrage (MVMCP 2012) 1 x 03/P The Haunted Mansion's Happy Haunting Grounds (MNSSHP 2013)  We live in the UK, so any trades will require international postage.  Looking to trade these cards on a 1 to 1 basis for LIGHTNING CARDS or an 05/P MNSSHP 2014  Need 62,63,64,65,66,67,70.  Thanks.


I'm a new collector and would like to just buy one of the Bag Of Treat cards from u. Would u consider that option?


----------



## UKBoardWalker

RichieRich13 said:


> I'm a new collector and would like to just buy one of the Bag Of Treat cards from u. Would u consider that option?



RichieRich13,

Need a couple more posts before I can send you a PM.

Please PM me with an e-mail address.

Thanks.


----------



## ShadowRyou

Hi there, missing 4 lightning bolt cards. I need number 63(Finn McMissile), number 65(Jasmine), number 68 (Mr. Incredible), and number 70 (Pooh).

For trades I have this year's Halloween Card and an extra of number 61(Ariel).

I have a number of 1-60 extras too if interested.

Thank you for your time and considerations.


----------



## DisneyPope14

I need to complete my 1-60 set. 

Need:
2,7,15

Have:
6,8,22

Please PM me if you can trade.


----------



## Slvchr2000

Looking for a  Lenny and Wayne Christmas party card. I have a Huey,Dewey and Louie card and a Chip and dale and haunted mansion Halloween card


----------



## agameofthree

Back after hiatus.

Looking for #12 (Merlin) to complete DD 1-60 set

Have to trade: 18, 20, 21


----------



## bliscum

UKBoardWalker said:


> Update.  We have a number of the Party Exclusive cards to trade :-  5 x 01/P Chip 'N' Dale's Bag of Tricks (MNSSHP 2012) 1 x 02/P Wayne and Lanny's Ornament Barrage (MVMCP 2012) 1 x 03/P The Haunted Mansion's Happy Haunting Grounds (MNSSHP 2013)  We live in the UK, so any trades will require international postage.  Looking to trade these cards on a 1 to 1 basis for LIGHTNING CARDS or an 05/P MNSSHP 2014  Need 62,63,64,65,66,67,70.  Thanks.


I have 5 different lightening cards to trade. I would be interested in all of your special cards. I am willing to mail to Europe. Let me know which ones you would like


----------



## RichieRich13

UKBoardWalker said:


> RichieRich13,  Need a couple more posts before I can send you a PM.  Please PM me with an e-mail address.  Thanks.



I PMd u my email address regarding the mnsshp 1 card. Hope to hear from u soon.


----------



## RichieRich13

Hey everybody. I have #s 30, 35 , 36, 40, and 50 of the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom cards. 
Looking for #s 6, 8, 12, 14 and 16 
Or I would be happy to trade all 5 for 1 holiday card (Christmas or Halloween) thanks hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## UKBoardWalker

Hi bliscum,

Sent a reply to your message.


----------



## UKBoardWalker

Hi Slvchr2000,

Sent a reply to your message.


----------



## bliscum

I would be interested in trading Finn Mcmissile or Pooh for your christmas card


----------



## bliscum

I have Finn McMissile and Pooh that i am willing to trade for your christmas car


----------



## bliscum

like2workout said:


> i need 14 and 21.
> i have extras of 4, 16, 23, 24, 25, 28, 29, 31, 32, 33, 35, 41, 42, 43, 44, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, and 60.
> i also have an extra Christmas party card of donald's nephews that i would trade for a card from 61-70.
> thanks!


Sorry was trying to get this the first time.
I have Finn McMissile and Poh that i would love to trade for your christmas card


----------



## 2DisPrincesses

Trying to complete my youngest DD's set.  

To trade: 3,5,10,11,14,23,25,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,37,38,40,41,42,43,44,46,47,48,49,
50,52,55,56,57,58,59,and 60.

Need:
4,8,9,12,16,17,18,20,22,25,26,27,37,51,and 53.

I have an extra 67 that I could trade for 61, 62, or 70.

I'd also be willing to trade a 2014 Halloween card for a 2014 Christmas card if anyone is going.

Thanks!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

2DisPrincesses said:


> Trying to complete my youngest DD's set.
> 
> To trade: 3,5,10,11,14,23,25,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,37,38,40,41,42,43,44,46,47,48,49,
> 50,52,55,56,57,58,59,and 60.
> 
> Need:
> 4,8,9,12,16,17,18,20,22,25,26,27,37,51,and 53.
> 
> I have an extra 67 that I could trade for 61, 62, or 70.
> 
> I'd also be willing to trade a 2014 Halloween card for a 2014 Christmas card if anyone is going.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm interested in trading for #5.  I sent a PM.


----------



## agameofthree

Thanks to bliscum for a great trade. DD's 1-60 set is complete!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

2DisPrincesses said:


> Trying to complete my youngest DD's set.
> 
> To trade: 3,5,10,11,14,23,25,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,37,38,40,41,42,43,44,46,47,48,49,
> 50,52,55,56,57,58,59,and 60.
> 
> Need:
> 4,8,9,12,16,17,18,20,22,25,26,27,37,51,and 53.
> 
> I have an extra 67 that I could trade for 61, 62, or 70.
> 
> I'd also be willing to trade a 2014 Halloween card for a 2014 Christmas card if anyone is going.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm interested in #5.  From your list, I have 17, 18, 25, 26, 27, 51, 53.

Also, you might want to check your list.  I think you have two (#25 and #37) listed as both "to trade" and "need".  I'm thinking you've got a typo somewhere.


----------



## zaxonork

Bonjour,

I am new around here and just came back from a wonderful trip to Walt Disney World with my family. It was the first time I had the chance to play and experience the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom game and it was a lot of fun. We got a lot of cards since we were 4 playing the game and went to Magic Kingdom almost every day for 7 days 

Now back in Canada, I would love to find people willing to trade game cards for the special Halloween or Christmas cards of past years.

The cards I have in double to exchange are these:
11-12-13-14-15-17-20-24-25-26-30-31-32-33-36-37-38-40-41-42-43-44-45-46-47-48-49-50-53-54-55-56-57-58-59

I am willing to offer more then one card for the trade since I know the special cards were only made available during the special events.

Please let me know if interested in trading 

Denis B.
From Montreal - Quebec - Canada
1995 and 2013 - Disneyland
1995 - Disneyland Paris
1999 - 2011 - 2014 - Walt Disney World


----------



## like2workout

bliscum said:


> Sorry was trying to get this the first time.
> I have Finn McMissile and Poh that i would love to trade for your christmas card



hello! i'm sorry for the delay.  i would love to trade.  i just sent you a pm.  thx!


----------



## gules

Looking for #18, as well as any MVMCP card and the MNSSHP for this year.

To trade I have MNSSHP 2013/12 in duplicate (multiples to trade for both), as well as Numbers 9, 14, 20, 23, 29, 30, 31, 32, 40, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, and 52-57.


----------



## bliscum

agameofthree said:


> Thanks to bliscum for a great trade. DD's 1-60 set is complete!



Great trade with agameofthree


----------



## bliscum

Thanks UKBoardWalker for the great trade


----------



## bliscum

Anyone have a cast member card to trade. Still have many lighting card to trade


----------



## jdondzila

Hi, new to this thread.  We just got back from Disney and my daughter (13) finally completed her 1 - 60 set.  Looking for the rare ones 62, 65, 66, 67 & 68.  Also looking for Christmas 2012 & 2013 and Halloween 2013.  

We have several duplicates of some of the cards from 1 - 60 as well as a few of the 2014 Halloween Party Pirates Card.  

If you are interested in any of the ones I have for the ones I need, PLEASE PM me.  I'd rather trade than pay outrageous prices on ebay.

Also we have the transportation cards to trade if anyone collects those as well.  She managed to get all 26 while we were there and have some extras!

Thanks in advance


----------



## DreamIsaWish

jdondzila said:


> Hi, new to this thread.  We just got back from Disney and my daughter (13) finally completed her 1 - 60 set.  Looking for the rare ones 62, 65, 66, 67 & 68.  Also looking for Christmas 2012 & 2013 and Halloween 2013.
> 
> We have several duplicates of some of the cards from 1 - 60 as well as a few of the 2014 Halloween Party Pirates Card.
> 
> If you are interested in any of the ones I have for the ones I need, PLEASE PM me.  I'd rather trade than pay outrageous prices on ebay.
> 
> Also we have the transportation cards to trade if anyone collects those as well.  She managed to get all 26 while we were there and have some extras!
> 
> Thanks in advance



I am very interested in trading Halloween 2014 for Halloween 2013.  I just sent a PM.  I agree that paying ebay prices is nuts!


----------



## bliscum

like2workout said:


> hello! i'm sorry for the delay.  i would love to trade.  i just sent you a pm.  thx!


Great trade with ilike2workout thanks barb


----------



## matheke

2DisPrincesses said:


> Trying to complete my youngest DD's set.
> 
> To trade: 3,5,10,11,14,23,25,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,37,38,40,41,42,43,44,46,47,48,49,
> 50,52,55,56,57,58,59,and 60.
> 
> Need:
> 4,8,9,12,16,17,18,20,22,25,26,27,37,51,and 53.
> 
> I have an extra 67 that I could trade for 61, 62, or 70.
> 
> I'd also be willing to trade a 2014 Halloween card for a 2014 Christmas card if anyone is going.
> 
> Thanks!



PM sent.


----------



## jdondzila

jdondzila said:


> Hi, new to this thread.  We just got back from Disney and my daughter (13) finally completed her 1 - 60 set.  Looking for the rare ones 62, 65, 66, 67 & 68.  Also looking for Christmas 2012 & 2013 and Halloween 2013.
> 
> We have several duplicates of some of the cards from 1 - 60 as well as a few of the 2014 Halloween Party Pirates Card.
> 
> If you are interested in any of the ones I have for the ones I need, PLEASE PM me.  I'd rather trade than pay outrageous prices on ebay.
> 
> Also we have the transportation cards to trade if anyone collects those as well.  She managed to get all 26 while we were there and have some extras!
> 
> Thanks in advance



I managed to get the Halloween 2012 and 2013.  I'm still looking for 2012 & 2013 Christmas, the Cast member card and cards 62, 65, 66, 67 & 68.  I still have a few of the 2014 Halloween Pirate Card to trade and lots of duplicates of 1 - 60 plus some Disney transportation cards as well if anyone collects those.

Thanks!


----------



## like2workout

bliscum said:


> Great trade with ilike2workout thanks barb



thanks, barb!  glad we were able to help each other.


----------



## matheke

Need the following:

1, 7, 8, 22 .

Have the following to trade:

 17, 20, 21, 23, 24, 28, 29, 30, 34, 36, 37, 40, 41, 43, 44, 47, 48, 50, 53, 56, 57, 58, 60.


Thanks.


----------



## Maleficent53

I have 2 MNSSHP 2014 cards that I would like to trade for MVMCP 2014 tickets.

If you will be there at Christmas and would like to set up a trade, please send me a PM.

The card sets are my grandsons......


----------



## Mammaz

I also have Halloween cards I would like to trade for a Christmas card.  Please PM me!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Looking to Trade:
9,30,32,34,35,38,39,40,43,44,45,46,50,51,55,58,59

We need:
 5-7,11,13,20,21,23,26,41,52,61-70

Thank you!!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

matheke said:


> Need the following:
> 
> 1, 3, 6, 7, 8, 9, 13, 22, 25, 32, 35, 52, 59.
> 
> Have the following to trade:
> 
> 11, 17, 20, 21, 23, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 34, 36, 37, 40, 41, 43, 44, 47, 48, 50, 53, 56, 57, 58, 60.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Hi there! I have 9,32,35 & 59 would you like to trade for YOUR 11,20,21 & 23?


----------



## Mercenary

looking for the 2014 party cards... PM me if you have any you are looking to unload...


----------



## autismmom1

Thank you, ShadowRyou, for the excellent trade!  We just have ONE more card to go to complete my son's set!  He has a Hercules and needs Mr. Incredible (#68) if anyone is interested...yay for the Disboards!


----------



## zaxonork

Trying to complete a second deck 1-60 since I have not been able to trade regular cards for Holiday cards yet... unless...

Up for trade: 31(2)-32-38-40-45-46(2)-47-49(2)-50(2)-54-55-56-57-58

Looking for: 1-3-5-6-7-8-9-10-16-18-19-21-22-23-28-29-34-35-39-51-52-60

Mail trade or in person for people in Montreal


----------



## DreamIsaWish

2DisPrincesses said:


> Trying to complete my youngest DD's set.
> 
> To trade: 3,5,10,11,14,23,25,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,37,38,40,41,42,43,44,46,47,48,49,
> 50,52,55,56,57,58,59,and 60.
> 
> Need:
> 4,8,9,12,16,17,18,20,22,25,26,27,37,51,and 53.
> 
> I have an extra 67 that I could trade for 61, 62, or 70.
> 
> I'd also be willing to trade a 2014 Halloween card for a 2014 Christmas card if anyone is going.
> 
> Thanks!



Great trade!  Thanks!


----------



## UKBoardWalker

bliscum said:


> Thanks UKBoardWalker for the great trade



Many thanks bliscum. A great trade.


----------



## UKBoardWalker

Update.

Thanks to some successful trades we now only have a few Party Exclusive cards to trade :-

3 x 01/P Chip 'N' Dale's Bag of Tricks (MNSSHP 2012)


We live in the UK, so any trades will require international postage.

Looking to trade these cards on a 1 to 1 basis for any of the LIGHTNING CARDS we still need or for an 05/P MNSSHP 2014

Need 62 (Dumbo), 64 (Hercules), 67 (Merryweather).

Thanks.


----------



## mom2AidanAndEli

Okay, don't know if this will fly or not...but doesn't hurt to ask, right??  

My sons are TOTALLY into the game, have played at WDW a couple times and even love to play the board game at home.  We've worked hard to get them a complete set of the basic cards and most of the special cards as well.  We've done lots of trading and have bought numerous booster packs.  

At this point, they need the Halloween and Christmas cards from this year.  But we're completely out of traders--other than some of the basic cards.  I'd love to be able to give them these two for Christmas this year, but have real trouble paying outrageous amounts to people who scoop them up to sell on eBay!

So here's my thought...  If anyone has an extra party card from this year, I'd be happy to trade for a "surprise package" for you or someone you know.  If you let me know age, gender, likes, favorites, etc., I'll put together a package of Disney surprises for them.  Thinking this might be a lot of fun for Christmas!  I'll make sure it's a valuable package with lots of quality items--no junk!

Any takers?????


----------



## Kermit85

I have an extra Halloween party card from this year that I would be interested in trading for this years Christmas party card.


----------



## Mercenary

Looking for 2 of this years party cards...  (2 daughters...)  I have last years party cards if you are interested in a trade...  LMK


----------



## raven69david

Kermit85 said:


> I have an extra Halloween party card from this year that I would be interested in trading for this years Christmas party card.



I'm going to the Christmas Party on 11/13. I'll have an extra card and I'd be happy to trade if you still have the card once I return from my trip on 11/20.


----------



## figment_jii

I'll toss my hat into the ring as well!  I have this year's MNSSHP party card (pirate skeleton) and I'm looking to trade for this year's MVMCP party card.


----------



## wendyt_ca

I REALLY want the Christmas card and have an extra halloween card I would be willing to trade for it!


----------



## jag90

I'll have at least 1 extra MVMCP SOTMK card from the 12/11 party.  Would love to trade it for the MNSSHP card.


----------



## figment_jii

Hi _jag90_ - I just sent you a PM!


----------



## highlander4

2DisPrincesses sent you a pm


----------



## JCfan

Hi all - I have one package of unopened Halloween 2014 cards that I'm willing to give away to a child.  Will send by us mail to anywhere in the u.s.  the first family to send me a pm with their address gets it - no strings - just like to bring smiles to a kid...   I will post again once its gone - pls check to see if it's gone before sending pm.  ITEM is GONE and has been sent out.  Thank you everyone for the interest!


----------



## matheke

Trading 2014 MNSSHP card for 2014 MVMCP card. Please PM if interested.

Dan


----------



## Mammaz

Continuing to hope to trade 2014 Halloween card for a Christmas 2014.  Please PM me!


----------



## BuddyNmatow

mom2AidanAndEli said:


> Okay, don't know if this will fly or not...but doesn't hurt to ask, right??
> 
> My sons are TOTALLY into the game, have played at WDW a couple times and even love to play the board game at home.  We've worked hard to get them a complete set of the basic cards and most of the special cards as well.  We've done lots of trading and have bought numerous booster packs.
> 
> At this point, they need the Halloween and Christmas cards from this year.  But we're completely out of traders--other than some of the basic cards.  I'd love to be able to give them these two for Christmas this year, but have real trouble paying outrageous amounts to people who scoop them up to sell on eBay!
> 
> So here's my thought...  If anyone has an extra party card from this year, I'd be happy to trade for a "surprise package" for you or someone you know.  If you let me know age, gender, likes, favorites, etc., I'll put together a package of Disney surprises for them.  Thinking this might be a lot of fun for Christmas!  I'll make sure it's a valuable package with lots of quality items--no junk!
> 
> Any takers?????



Send me a PM I think I can help you 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## esox17

I have a couple extra Elsa cards that I want to trade for some pins if anyone is up for it.  The kids have all the other cards already.  Any takers?


----------



## mom2AidanAndEli

BuddyNmatow said:


> Send me a PM I think I can help you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thank you but I think I'm all set now--thanks to some great people here!


----------



## wendyt_ca

I have quite a few card duplicates or this years Halloween party ticket I would gladly trade for the Elsa card. I only need one.


----------



## RichieRich13

esox17 said:


> I have a couple extra Elsa cards that I want to trade for some pins if anyone is up for it.  The kids have all the other cards already.  Any takers?


What kind of pins? And how many. I would love to trade.


----------



## matheke

matheke said:


> Trading 2014 MNSSHP card for 2014 MVMCP card. Please PM if interested.
> 
> Dan



Still looking for a trade. Anyone interested?


----------



## ShadowRyou

esox17 said:


> I have a couple extra Elsa cards that I want to trade for some pins if anyone is up for it.  The kids have all the other cards already.  Any takers?



I might be interested. What Pins are you looking for?


----------



## esox17

Sent a couple replies via pm.


----------



## RichieRich13

esox17 said:


> Sent a couple replies via pm.


I replied back to u


----------



## JuneChickie

I would like to trade this year 
elsa cards from the Very Merry Xmas Party "     I have 3 girls who play together and share so here is what we need ,, we have 3 cards to trade :

would like the chip and dale one , I think its a Halloween one

would like the last years xmas one  ( we were there at a party but duh me forgot to get the cards :

would like the Halloween one from this year  ,, 

 so I think that is 3 total. 

Our cards are brand new and would like the trades to be in the same condition.   THanks

June


----------



## figment_jii

JuneChickie said:


> I would like to trade this year
> elsa cards from the Very Merry Xmas Party "     I have 3 girls who play together and share so here is what we need ,, we have 3 cards to trade :
> 
> would like the chip and dale one , I think its a Halloween one
> 
> would like the last years xmas one  ( we were there at a party but duh me forgot to get the cards :
> 
> would like the Halloween one from this year  ,,
> 
> so I think that is 3 total.
> 
> Our cards are brand new and would like the trades to be in the same condition.   THanks
> 
> June



I just sent you a PM!


----------



## Mammaz

JuneChickie said:


> I would like to trade this year
> elsa cards from the Very Merry Xmas Party "     I have 3 girls who play together and share so here is what we need ,, we have 3 cards to trade :
> 
> would like the chip and dale one , I think its a Halloween one
> 
> would like the last years xmas one  ( we were there at a party but duh me forgot to get the cards :
> 
> would like the Halloween one from this year  ,,
> 
> so I think that is 3 total.
> 
> Our cards are brand new and would like the trades to be in the same condition.   THanks
> 
> 
> June




Sent you a PM!  Would love to trade!


----------



## zaxonork

Hey there, finally got my hand on Holiday Cards YEAH!

I have 2 Halloween extras:
2013 MNSSHP card - 03P - The Haunted Mansions's Happy Haunting Grounds
2014 MSSSHP card - 05P - The Pirate Helmsman's Bombardment

I am looking to trade those for 2 Christmas cards:
2012 MVMCP card - 02P - Wayne and Lanny's Ornament Barrage
2014 MVMCP card - 06P - Elsa's Icy Shield

I also have these as extra cards to trade:
05 - 29 - 31 - 34 - 42 - 43 - 46 - 50 - 56 - 57

Still looking for these:
01 - 06 - 08 - 10 - 19 - 21 - 22 - 23

PM me if interested


----------



## ShadowRyou

Hi, I have an extra copy of both this year's Halloween Party Card (Pirates) and last year's Halloween Party Card (Haunted Mansion)

I am looking for two specific lightning bolt cards, #65 Jasmine and #70 Winnie the Pooh. 

I only need those two to complete my collection, I would be extremely grateful to anyone who can trade me.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## es1989

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for this years Christmas party card, the Elsa one, and would be willing to trade a couple pins for one since I don't have any extra cards aside from the more common ones. Please message me if you're interested. 

Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

I am also looking for 1 or 2 SOTMK cards from this year's MVMCP (who isn't, LOL!) - and am willing to offer this year's exclusive MNSSHP SOTMK card in return. Please PM if interested.


----------



## mommajo143

Subbing


----------



## keysersoze981

I just started, however I have a few to trade:

19, 25, 41, 42, 47, 52, 53


----------



## zaxonork

keysersoze981 said:


> I just started, however I have a few to trade:
> 
> 19, 25, 41, 42, 47, 52, 53



Hey there, welcome Sorcerers. I'm in need of card 19.

What cards are you looking for?

Maybe I can be of help!


----------



## keysersoze981

zaxonork said:


> Hey there, welcome Sorcerers. I'm in need of card 19.
> 
> What cards are you looking for?
> 
> Maybe I can be of help!



Thanks for the quick reply! I'm brand new. My girlfriend and I started this for the very first time the week of Halloween and had a blast. With that said, we need the following:

1-16, 18-23, 26, 27, 29, 30-32, 34, 38, 39, 44, 46, 49, 50, 56, 57, 59-70.


We need a lot of help. I can gladly trade you #19


----------



## zaxonork

keysersoze981 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! I'm brand new. My girlfriend and I started this for the very first time the week of Halloween and had a blast. With that said, we need the following:
> 
> 1-16, 18-23, 26, 27, 29, 30-32, 34, 38, 39, 44, 46, 49, 50, 56, 57, 59-70.
> 
> 
> We need a lot of help. I can gladly trade you #19




I can send you cards 46 - 50 - 56 - 57 in exchange for 19. I will send you a PM with my contact info.


----------



## matheke

matheke said:


> Trading 2014 MNSSHP card for 2014 MVMCP card. Please PM if interested.
> 
> Dan



Still looking for a trade. Anybody???


----------



## zaxonork

ThAnKs keysersoze981 for the trade


----------



## zaxonork

matheke said:


> Still looking for a trade. Anybody???



Hi matheke,

What are you looking for and what do you have to trade?

I have these cards available: 5 - 29 - 34 - 42 - 43 - 45 - 46 - 49 - 50 - 54 - 56

Looking for: 1 - 6 - 8 - 10 - 21 - 22 - 61 to 70 - and any party cards 

Thanks.


----------



## matheke

matheke said:


> Trading 2014 MNSSHP card for 2014 MVMCP card. Please PM if interested.
> 
> Dan



I have a pending trade set up. Thanks.


----------



## wendyt_ca

Does anyone have an Elsa card they would be willing to trade? I have this years MNSSHP card and many other duplicates I could trade..


----------



## raven69david

Kermit85 said:


> I have an extra Halloween party card from this year that I would be interested in trading for this years Christmas party card.



Great trade with Kermit85.


----------



## keysersoze981

Great Trade with xaonork! My new friend from Canada. Thank you Denis!

Still looking to build my set. Have these still to trade.

19, 25, 41, 42, 47, 52, 53

Feel free to message me


----------



## sherlockmiles

Trading 2014 MNSSHP card for 2014 MVMCP card. Please PM if interested.
Thank you!


----------



## Grumpy4196

Anyone on site now have an extra 2014 MVMCP card for a 2013 MNSSHP card?


----------



## jworthy

Was hoping to fill my DD collection on our latest trip, but we came up short on some star cards.   

We need #10,11,12,13,15,16,18,22

We have basically all the commons to trade + #1,2,5,6,7,8,19

We also will trade a 2014 MVMCP (elsa) for a 2013 MVMCP


----------



## ShadowRyou

Hi, I am looking to trade. I am looking to trade for a single card, and then my collection will be complete. This elusive card is #70, Winnie the Pooh. For trades I have an extra of both this year's and last year's Halloween Party Card.

Is anyone interested in trading #70 for either of these cards. If you would I'd be extremely grateful.


----------



## keysersoze981

Got a few packs in today:

Need:

1-4, 9-16, 18, 20-23, 24, 27, 29, 31, 32, 38, 39, 44, 49, 60-70

To trade:

19, 25, 33, 40, 41, 42, 43, 47, 48, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57


Will trade multiples in exchange for what I need. Thanks!


----------



## zaxonork

keysersoze981 said:


> Got a few packs in today:
> Need:
> 1-4, 9-16, 18, 20-23, 24, 27, 29, 31, 32, 38, 39, 44, 49, 60-70
> To trade:
> 19, 25, 33, 40, 41, 42, 43, 47, 48, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57
> Will trade multiples in exchange for what I need. Thanks!




My dear friend, you can stop looking for these cards as I have them in double and will send them to you: 29 - 31 - 38 - 49.

Happy Holidays


----------



## drtbrake

I have MVMCP 2013 Cards and would like to trade for MVMCP 2014 or MNSSHP 2014


----------



## frevic

We are just getting back and have a stack of Doubles and need some as well

We have the following extras

1, 9, 10, 13, 22, 24, 25, 26, 28, 31, 32, 36, 38, 39, 40, 41, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 60 

We need

3, 4, 5, 12, 14, 18, 19, 33, 35, 37, 61-70 (excluding 68)

We have not posted much on here and don't know how it works?
I am assuming we just mail the cards to each other. 
Our cards are a combination of cards collected in the last two years. Some of them have a little bit of wear from the kids sorting them but overall they are not bad.

Can anyone explain about cards numbered 61-70, can they only be purchased. If so, can they be purchased individually or are they randomly put in packs. 

Thanks in Advance for any comments or interest in trading.


----------



## zaxonork

frevic said:


> We are just getting back and have a stack of Doubles and need some as well
> 
> We have the following extras
> 
> 1, 9, 10, 13, 22, 24, 25, 26, 28, 31, 32, 36, 38, 39, 40, 41, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 60
> 
> We need
> 
> 3, 4, 5, 12, 14, 18, 19, 33, 35, 37, 61-70 (excluding 68)
> 
> We have not posted much on here and don't know how it works?
> I am assuming we just mail the cards to each other.
> Our cards are a combination of cards collected in the last two years. Some of them have a little bit of wear from the kids sorting them but overall they are not bad.
> 
> Can anyone explain about cards numbered 61-70, can they only be purchased. If so, can they be purchased individually or are they randomly put in packs.
> 
> Thanks in Advance for any comments or interest in trading.




Hi Sorcerer, welcome 

Cards 61 to 70 are super-rare spell card and can only be obtained in the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Trading Card Home Game and Gameboard that can be purchased at Walt Disney World or Disney Store. They are random in each pack and also the gameboard has 4 differents variation and is also random. This is probably the way you got card 68 

And you are correct, if you come to an agreement with someone for a trade (I suggest to use private message), then you do mail trade, unless you live in the same area as the trader.

Hope that helps. And welcome again!


----------



## keysersoze981

frevic said:


> We are just getting back and have a stack of Doubles and need some as well
> 
> We have the following extras
> 
> 1, 9, 10, 13, 22, 24, 25, 26, 28, 31, 32, 36, 38, 39, 40, 41, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 60
> 
> We need
> 
> 3, 4, 5, 12, 14, 18, 19, 33, 35, 37, 61-70 (excluding 68)
> 
> We have not posted much on here and don't know how it works?
> I am assuming we just mail the cards to each other.
> Our cards are a combination of cards collected in the last two years. Some of them have a little bit of wear from the kids sorting them but overall they are not bad.
> 
> Can anyone explain about cards numbered 61-70, can they only be purchased. If so, can they be purchased individually or are they randomly put in packs.
> 
> Thanks in Advance for any comments or interest in trading.



PM sent. I have 19 and 33 I can trade


----------



## highlander4

frevic said:


> We are just getting back and have a stack of Doubles and need some as well  We have the following extras  1, 9, 10, 13, 22, 24, 25, 26, 28, 31, 32, 36, 38, 39, 40, 41, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 60  We need  3, 4, 5, 12, 14, 18, 19, 33, 35, 37, 61-70 (excluding 68)  We have not posted much on here and don't know how it works? I am assuming we just mail the cards to each other. Our cards are a combination of cards collected in the last two years. Some of them have a little bit of wear from the kids sorting them but overall they are not bad.  Can anyone explain about cards numbered 61-70, can they only be purchased. If so, can they be purchased individually or are they randomly put in packs.  Thanks in Advance for any comments or interest in trading.



Sent pm I have 19,33,&35 I'll trade for a 9


----------



## frevic

I am not sure if my replies to private messages are being sent. It shows the received messages but does not show the ones I replied to.

I appreciate the trade offers but earlier today I sent a trade offer to Zaxonork and it involves some of the cards being offered to me. I will wait to honor my offer first. I hope Zaxonork received it.

Please message me if you didn't


----------



## zaxonork

frevic said:


> I am not sure if my replies to private messages are being sent. It shows the received messages but does not show the ones I replied to.
> 
> I appreciate the trade offers but earlier today I sent a trade offer to Zaxonork and it involves some of the cards being offered to me. I will wait to honor my offer first. I hope Zaxonork received it.
> 
> Please message me if you didn't



Frevic, I received your PM and will write to you i a sec. If you want to keep your replied message, do not forget to thick the box in order to keep a copy of it


----------



## figment_jii

Great trade with _JuneChickie_!  Thank you!


----------



## gules

Still looking for this year's MNSSHP or ANY MVMCP cards. I have the previous two years' MNSSHP cards to trade.


----------



## DreamIsaWish

figment_jii said:


> Great trade with _JuneChickie_!  Thank you!



I also had a great trade with JuneChickie.  Thanks!


----------



## SandyPA

I am looking for a MVMCP 2013 card with Louie,dewy,huey . 
I have this years MNSSHP card to trade for it.


also looking for MVMCP 2014 Elsa card.
I have this years MNSSHP card to trade for it.
Thanks,Sandy
pm me if interested in a trade.


----------



## MouseMomx2

SandyPA said:


> I am looking for a MVMCP 2013 card with Louie,dewy,huey .
> I have this years MNSSHP card to trade for it.
> 
> 
> also looking for MVMCP 2014 Elsa card.
> I have this years MNSSHP card to trade for it.
> Thanks,Sandy
> pm me if interested in a trade.



PM Sent.


----------



## SandyPA

MouseMomx2 said:


> PM Sent.



sent you a pm back. did you get it? Sandy


----------



## sherlockmiles

Would still love to trade 2014 MNSSHP card (pirate) for 2014 MVMCP card (elsa). Anyone?  Thanks much.  I may have other you need.  Please PM.


----------



## travisb

Looking to trade a MVMCP 2013 card with Louie,Dewy and Huey for a MCMCP 2014 Elsa card.

I also have double of 19, 23, 24, 25, 29,38,42,43,48,49,50,53,54,56, and 58.

Thanks.


----------



## hmdelf

travisb said:


> Looking to trade a MVMCP 2013 card with Louie,Dewy and Huey for a MCMCP 2014 Elsa card.
> 
> I also have double of 19, 23, 24, 25, 29,38,42,43,48,49,50,53,54,56, and 58.
> 
> Thanks.



Travis, I would love to trade an Elsa for the nephews. Message me if interested. I would also love 23, 25, 29, and 58. Do you need any others?


----------



## hmdelf

message me. We have a few we could trade out with you 


frevic said:


> We are just getting back and have a stack of Doubles and need some as well
> 
> We have the following extras
> 
> 1, 9, 10, 13, 22, 24, 25, 26, 28, 31, 32, 36, 38, 39, 40, 41, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 60
> 
> We need
> 
> 3, 4, 5, 12, 14, 18, 19, 33, 35, 37, 61-70 (excluding 68)
> 
> We have not posted much on here and don't know how it works?
> I am assuming we just mail the cards to each other.
> Our cards are a combination of cards collected in the last two years. Some of them have a little bit of wear from the kids sorting them but overall they are not bad.
> 
> Can anyone explain about cards numbered 61-70, can they only be purchased. If so, can they be purchased individually or are they randomly put in packs.
> 
> Thanks in Advance for any comments or interest in trading.


----------



## Cluelyss

Looking to trade a 2014 MNSSHP card for a 2014 MVMCP card. If anyone is interested, please message me. Thank you!


----------



## hmdelf

I have many many doubles to trade. I am looking to finish my boys' collection for part of a Christmas gift. 
I need 1, 3, 4, 7, 8, 10, 21, 23, and 61-70
Message me if you can help me out. I did just order the game boards on Disney Store so I should get at least one of the 61-70s. I am truly trying to finish the 1-60 for part of their gift. 61-70 would just be a bonus for us!


----------



## agameofthree

Thanks to jworthy for the trade!


----------



## PrincessPaisley

I'm looking for the following cards:
2012 MVMCP (Wayne and Lanny) card
2014 MNSSHP (The Pirate's Helmsman) card. 

I have these cards to trade:
2012 MNSSHP card
2013 MNSSHP card
2014 MVMCP card


----------



## Cluelyss

PrincessPaisley said:


> I'm looking for the following cards: 2012 MVMCP (Wayne and Lanny) card 2014 MNSSHP (The Pirate's Helmsman) card.  I have these cards to trade: 2012 MNSSHP card 2013 MNSSHP card 2014 MVMCP card


Sent you a PM!


----------



## JuneChickie

duplicate post sorry


----------



## Grumpy4196

Just got back from a trip and would like to try and make some trades to help my grand daughter finish her set.

Needs: 3,4,5,12,13,14,21,22,23,29,33,37,69, 61-70

I have to offer: 6,9,11,20,24,25,26,27,28,31,34,35,38,40,42,43,44,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54, 55,56,58,59

I also have an extra 2013 MNSSHP I would be willing to trade for 2013 MVMCP or either of the 2014 party cards.

Thanks


----------



## mollydance425

I have doubles of:
10* x2, 13*, 14*, 17*, 20*, 21*, 22*, 23, 24, 30 x5, 33 x2, 34 x2, 35, 37 x2, 38 x2, 39 x3, 40 x3, 41 x5, 43 x2, 44 x3, 45 x5, 46, 48, 49 x3, 50, 52, 53 x4, 54 x2, 55 x2, 56 x4, 59, 60 x4

I'm looking for:
2*, 3*, 5*, 11*, 12*, 18*, 32, 42, 51, 57, 61-70

*I am looking to trade MVMCP 2014 card for any of the previous parties.*

Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

mollydance425 said:


> I have doubles of: 10* x2, 13*, 14*, 17*, 20*, 21*, 22*, 23, 24, 30 x5, 33 x2, 34 x2, 35, 37 x2, 38 x2, 39 x3, 40 x3, 41 x5, 43 x2, 44 x3, 45 x5, 46, 48, 49 x3, 50, 52, 53 x4, 54 x2, 55 x2, 56 x4, 59, 60 x4  I'm looking for: 2*, 3*, 5*, 11*, 12*, 18*, 32, 42, 51, 57, 61-70  *I am looking to trade MVMCP 2014 card for any of the previous parties.*  Thanks!


Sent you a pm!


----------



## hmdelf

I am desperately trying to finish our set for ds for Christmas. We need 1, 3, 4, 8, & 10. I have lots to trade. Please message me if you can help. Thank you.


----------



## DanieD0909

hmdelf said:


> I am desperately trying to finish our set for ds for Christmas. We need 1, 3, 4, 8, & 10. I have lots to trade. Please message me if you can help. Thank you.



I am going to look for you to see what I have later tonight when my daughter wakes up from her nap! I'll be back to let you know - i want to help you complete your gift for Christmas if I can!!!


----------



## JuneChickie

anyone have last years Christmas  to trade for this years ?     was hoping to get it intime 
 for Christmas


----------



## DanieD0909

hmdelf said:


> I am desperately trying to finish our set for ds for Christmas. We need 1, 3, 4, 8, & 10. I have lots to trade. Please message me if you can help. Thank you.


Boo I don't have any you need  I hope you find them!!!


----------



## jsivigny

Hi Folks....I just got back from WDW and the entire family got hooked on SOTMK.  We were lucky enough to go to the Christmas Party and I have some extra Elsa cards for trade.  We don't have any of the 2012 or 2013 party cards and would like to trade our 2014 MVMCP for those.  If you would like to trade, please send me a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## UKBoardWalker

JuneChickie said:


> I would like to trade this year
> elsa cards from the Very Merry Xmas Party "     I have 3 girls who play together and share so here is what we need ,, we have 3 cards to trade :
> 
> would like the chip and dale one , I think its a Halloween one
> 
> would like the last years xmas one  ( we were there at a party but duh me forgot to get the cards :
> 
> would like the Halloween one from this year  ,,
> 
> so I think that is 3 total.
> 
> Our cards are brand new and would like the trades to be in the same condition.   THanks
> 
> June




Sent you a PM.


----------



## UKBoardWalker

jsivigny said:


> Hi Folks....I just got back from WDW and the entire family got hooked on SOTMK.  We were lucky enough to go to the Christmas Party and I have some extra Elsa cards for trade.  We don't have any of the 2012 or 2013 party cards and would like to trade our 2014 MVMCP for those.  If you would like to trade, please send me a PM.
> 
> Thanks!




Sent you a PM.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Just completed quick trade with hmdelf - thank you!!!


----------



## JuneChickie

I found someone to trade , thanks  

 ::


----------



## gules

hmdelf said:


> I am desperately trying to finish our set for ds for Christmas. We need 1, 3, 4, 8, & 10. I have lots to trade. Please message me if you can help. Thank you.



Aside from the Halloween party cards that I can trade in kind, I can also get you #4 and #10. I only need #18, any Christmas cards, or this year's Halloween card. I am on the eastern seaboard, so depending on where you are these can get to you in time. I'll find hard trading card mailers for them so they'll arrive in good shape.

Thanks!
G


----------



## sherlockmiles

mollydance425 said:


> I have doubles of:
> 10* x2, 13*, 14*, 17*, 20*, 21*, 22*, 23, 24, 30 x5, 33 x2, 34 x2, 35, 37 x2, 38 x2, 39 x3, 40 x3, 41 x5, 43 x2, 44 x3, 45 x5, 46, 48, 49 x3, 50, 52, 53 x4, 54 x2, 55 x2, 56 x4, 59, 60 x4
> 
> I'm looking for:
> 2*, 3*, 5*, 11*, 12*, 18*, 32, 42, 51, 57, 61-70
> 
> *I am looking to trade MVMCP 2014 card for any of the previous parties.*
> 
> Thanks!



Just sent you PM


----------



## HandA

Hey all ... I'm new to this board, but pretty active on a lot of others.  I'm looking for a good place to trade some cards.

I have extras of most, if not all, of the 1 through 60.  What I really need is help with some lightning cards and a party card or two.

I do have 3 of the MNSSHP cards from this year (Pirates) available to trade.

I still need the following:

#61 - Ariel
#62 - Dumbo
#63 - Finn McMissile
#65 - Jasmine
#67 - Merryweather
#68 - Mr. Incredible
#69 - Mushu
#04/p - Nephews 2013 Christmas Party 

I can do one for one on the MNSSHP for lightning cards, and if you need any of the 1-60 on top of that, I can probably set you free there as well.

Happy Trading!


----------



## jag90

I have a 2013 MVMCP that I'll trade for the 2014 MNSSHP if you're still looking.  Shoot me a PM



HandA said:


> Hey all ... I'm new to this board, but pretty active on a lot of others.  I'm looking for a good place to trade some cards.
> 
> I have extras of most, if not all, of the 1 through 60.  What I really need is help with some lightning cards and a party card or two.
> 
> I do have 3 of the MNSSHP cards from this year (Pirates) available to trade.
> 
> I still need the following:
> 
> #61 - Ariel
> #62 - Dumbo
> #63 - Finn McMissile
> #65 - Jasmine
> #67 - Merryweather
> #68 - Mr. Incredible
> #69 - Mushu
> #04/p - Nephews 2013 Christmas Party
> 
> I can do one for one on the MNSSHP for lightning cards, and if you need any of the 1-60 on top of that, I can probably set you free there as well.
> 
> Happy Trading!


----------



## HandA

jag90 said:


> I have a 2013 MVMCP that I'll trade for the 2014 MNSSHP if you're still looking.  Shoot me a PM


I can do that.  I just tried to send you a pm, but apparently need to get my post count up.  I'll work on that.  In the meantime, you can send me an email address and we can do it that way.


----------



## JuneChickie




----------



## gules

Still looking to trade MNSSHP '12 and '13 for this year's or ANY MVMCP.


----------



## hmdelf

Great trade with SherlockMiles.  Thank you so much


----------



## SandyPA

Wondering if anybody collects these cards too and would like to trade.


I collect the transportation cards and the safety cards. I will also put what i have of them here  just in case there are more of you who are looking for them to complete your sets like i am.


Safety Cards I have to Trade # 1,2,3,4,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,15,these are from the blue set. I have to trade # 1,5,9,11,12,14,,red wild card all from the 10th
anniversary set. I am in need from the blue set # 14,16,17,18,19,20.I am in need of the 10th anniversary set #2,4,7,8,10,15,16,17,18

Transportation cards . Set 3, 1-26: I have these extras to trade: #1,2,3,5,14,15,16,19,20,21,(22 not perfect)24,25,26. I need #10 
From the 2nd set 1-25. I have to trade # 1,2,3,(6 not perfect),8,10,(12 not perfect) 25. I need # 14
from the 1st set 1-18 .I need #13 


Pm me if interested in a mail trade. Thank you


----------



## miksilver

gules said:


> Still looking to trade MNSSHP '12 and '13 for this year's or ANY MVMCP.



Do you still need this trade?  I should have extras of both the '12 and '13 card for trade for this years MVMCP. PM me.


----------



## gules

miksilver said:


> Do you still need this trade?  I should have extras of both the '12 and '13 card for trade for this years MVMCP. PM me.



Whoops! I meant that I have '12 and '13. Looks like we're in the same boat! Good luck to both of us.


----------



## jsivigny

Good Morning!

I'm looking for a little help.  I have one 2014 MVMCP (Elsa card) left and I only need the 2012 MVMCP card (Wayne and Lanny card) to help my daughter finish her card collection.   

Does anyone have an extra 2012 Wayne and Lanny card to trade for the 2014 Elsa card?  If so, please send me a PM.  

Also, thanks to DreamIsAWish and Cluelyss for trading with me earlier this week!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

jsivigny said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I'm looking for a little help.  I have one 2014 MVMCP (Elsa card) left and I only need the 2012 MVMCP card (Wayne and Lanny card) to help my daughter finish her card collection.
> 
> Does anyone have an extra 2012 Wayne and Lanny card to trade for the 2014 Elsa card?  If so, please send me a PM.
> 
> Also, thanks to DreamIsAWish and Cluelyss for trading with me earlier this week!



And thank you for a great trade!  Cards came today.


----------



## RichieRich13

I have 2 2014 MVMCP cards (Elsa) and I'm looking to trade for a MNSSHP pirates and Haunted Mansion cards. DM me if interested. Thanks


----------



## dipuppolj

Just got back from WDW and started playing - and got addicted! I have a few doubles and I am missing quite a few. 

I need the following:

Star: 2, 4, 6-11, 14-21

Moon: 23, 25, 28-31, 34, 35, 39, 40

Planet: 41, 50, 52, 55, 57, 60

Lightning Bolt: 61-70

I have doubles of:

26, 37, 53 and this year's MVMCP (Elsa). I would be willing to trade the Elsa card for multiple cards.


----------



## SandyPA

dipuppolj said:


> Just got back from WDW and started playing - and got addicted! I have a few doubles and I am missing quite a few.
> 
> I need the following:
> 
> Star: 2, 4, 6-11, 14-21
> 
> Moon: 23, 25, 28-31, 34, 35, 39, 40
> 
> Planet: 41, 50, 52, 55, 57, 60
> 
> Lightning Bolt: 61-70
> 
> I have doubles of:
> 
> 26, 37, 53 and this year's MVMCP (Elsa). I would be willing to trade the Elsa card for multiple cards.


 Just sent you a pm for a trade. Sandy


----------



## dipuppolj

I have already traded my Elsa card. All I have left to trade are 26, 37, and 53 if anyone needs those.


----------



## DVC_Corrys

Hello, I have 3 extra Elsa cards (the benefits of taking wife and parents) and I am looking for all of the following:

MNSSHP - 12, 13, 14
MVMCP - 12, 13


----------



## miksilver

DVC_Corrys said:


> Hello, I have 3 extra Elsa cards (the benefits of taking wife and parents) and I am looking for all of the following:
> 
> MNSSHP - 12, 13, 14
> MVMCP - 12, 13



I have a MNSSHP 12 and 13 I can trade.  PM me.


----------



## DVC_Corrys

DVC_Corrys said:


> Hello, I have 3 extra Elsa cards (the benefits of taking wife and parents) and I am looking for all of the following:
> 
> MNSSHP - 12, 13, 14
> MVMCP - 12, 13



Update list, I have traded 2 of the cards. 

I now have one extra Elsa, looking for:
MNSSHP - 12, 13, 14


----------



## DVC_Corrys

DVC_Corrys said:


> Update list, I have traded 2 of the cards.
> 
> I now have one extra Elsa, looking for:
> MNSSHP - 12, 13, 14



I traded the last one. I will be posting my extras and wants list next.


----------



## DVC_Corrys

Hello,
Might as well trade and share the love! Below is my list of wants/needs. I will trade multiples for the more uncommon ones. I apologize if the formatting isn't quite right. I will keep this list current as I ordered some of the packs online. 

DVC_Corrys

EXTRAS FOR TRADE

# to Trade	Card	Category	Class
1	02  Belles Mountain Blizzard	Star	Rare
2	09  Lythoss Rock Titan Boulder Throw	Star	Rare
2	10  Maurices Wood Chopper	Star	Rare
3	11  Maximuss Horseshoes	Star	Rare
1	12  Merlins Fireball	Star	Rare
1	15  Rapunzels Hair Whip	Star	Rare
5	16  Robin Hoods Magic Arrow	Star	Rare
2	19  The Giants Stomp	Star	Rare
1	20  Tinker Bells Pixie Dust	Star	Rare
1	21  Violets Force Fields	Star	Rare
2	24  Bolts Super Bark	Moon	Uncommon
1	25  Cinderellas Magic Ribbon	Moon	Uncommon
4	26  Colonel Hathis Righteous Stomp	Moon	Uncommon
3	27  Eeyores Gloomy Cloud	Moon	Uncommon
1	29  Lightning McQueens Ka-Chow	Moon	Uncommon
4	30  Mickeys Magic Beans	Moon	Uncommon
2	31  Mikes Grand Entrance	Moon	Uncommon
4	32  Pinocchios Sawdust Blast	Moon	Uncommon
6	33  Prince Phillips Enchanted Sword	Moon	Uncommon
2	34  Snow Whites Housecleaning	Moon	Uncommon
6	35  The Headless Horsemans Exploding Jack-O-Lantern	Moon	Uncommon
4	36  The Mad Hatters Tea Time	Moon	Uncommon
4	37  The Queen of Heartss Card Army	Moon	Uncommon
4	38  The Sugar Plum Fairies Dewdrop Spiderweb	Moon	Uncommon
5	39  Wall-Es Trash Crunch	Moon	Uncommon
1	40  Yen Sids Sorcerers Hat	Moon	Uncommon
6	41  Auroras Rose Petals	Planet	Common
9	42  Baloos Coconut Cascade	Planet	Common
4	43  Caballero Donalds Piñata	Planet	Common
2	44  Dashs Whirlwind	Planet	Common
1	45  Flowers Flowers	Planet	Common
4	46  Gophers Demolition Dynamite	Planet	Common
2	47  Grumpys Pummeling Pickaxe	Planet	Common
3	48  Lumieres Candle Blast	Planet	Common
5	49  Mowglis Swinging Vine	Planet	Common
2	50  Mr. Toads Wild Ride	Planet	Common
5	51  Pocahontass Colors of the Wind	Planet	Common
1	52  Pongos Soot Bucket	Planet	Common
6	53  Prince Naveens Army of Frogs	Planet	Common
1	54  Pumbaas Odorous Gas	Planet	Common
2	55  Quasimodos Bell	Planet	Common
1	56  Rafikis Wisdom Stick	Planet	Common
4	57  The Blue Fairys Wand Wish	Planet	Common
2	58  The Woozles Woozle Nightmare	Planet	Common
4	59  Thumpers Mighty Thump	Planet	Common
3	60  Tianas Hot Sauce	Planet	Common

WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR

Need	Card	Category	Class
2	01  Apprentice Mickeys Broomsticks	Star	Rare
3	07  Flynn Riders Flying Frying Pan	Star	Rare
1	14  NIBSs Neverland Assault	Star	Rare
2	22  Woodys Cowboy Lasso	Moon	Uncommon
1	23  Aladdins Lamp	Moon	Uncommon
1	63  Finn McMissiles Missile Salvo	Lightning	Booster
1	64  Herculess Tower Topple	Lightning	Booster
1	65  Jasmines Magic Carpet Tassels of Fury	Lightning	Booster
1	68  Mr. Incredibles Power Heave	Lightning	Booster
1	69  Mushus Fiery Breath	Lightning	Booster
1	70  Winnie The Poohs Honey Bees	Lightning	Booster
1	03/P - The Haunted Mansions Happy Haunting Grounds	Sun	Party
1	04/P - Huey, Dewy, and Louies Snowfort Barricade	Sun	Party
1	05/P - The Pirate Helmsmans Bombardment	Sun	Party


----------



## SandyPA

dipuppolj said:


> Just got back from WDW and started playing - and got addicted! I have a few doubles and I am missing quite a few.
> 
> I need the following:
> 
> Star: 2, 4, 6-11, 14-21
> 
> Moon: 23, 25, 28-31, 34, 35, 39, 40
> 
> Planet: 41, 50, 52, 55, 57, 60
> 
> Lightning Bolt: 61-70
> 
> I have doubles of:
> 
> 26, 37, 53 and this year's MVMCP (Elsa). I would be willing to trade the Elsa card for multiple cards.



Thanks for the trade! Sandy


----------



## RichieRich13

Great trade with DreamIsAWish. Thank you!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

RichieRich13 said:


> Great trade with DreamIsAWish. Thank you!



You're welcome!  I got your card today, too.


----------



## Diz Crazy

My kiddies are looking for this years MVMCP card.  They have a MNSSHP 2013..Hitch Hiking Ghosts card to trade for it!  If anyone would like to trade with them age 6 and 10 they would be so happy!
Hope everyone has a great New Years!


----------



## Cluelyss

Diz Crazy said:


> My kiddies are looking for this years MVMCP card.  They have a MNSSHP 2013..Hitch Hiking Ghosts card to trade for it!  If anyone would like to trade with them age 6 and 10 they would be so happy! Hope everyone has a great New Years!


Sent you a PM


----------



## Cluelyss

drtbrake said:


> I have MVMCP 2013 Cards and would like to trade for MVMCP 2014 or MNSSHP 2014


I have an extra 2014 MNSSHP card that I'd love to trade for a 2013 MVMCP card. Please PM me if you are still looking to make a trade. Thx!!!


----------



## jag90

Have the following extras. 

23x2, 27, 28, 30, 36, 40x4, 41x5, 44, 45x6, 46x3, 47x2, 48x3, 49x4, 50x2, 51, 52, 53x3, 54x4, 55, 56x6, 57x5, 58x4, 59x3

Let me know if anyone needs them


----------



## figment_jii

Great trade with _jag90_!  Thanks!


----------



## jag90

Great trade with Figment_jii!!


----------



## dwbrewster

jag90 said:


> Have the following extras.
> 
> 23x2, 27, 28, 30, 36, 40x4, 41x5, 44, 45x6, 46x3, 47x2, 48x3, 49x4, 50x2, 51, 52, 53x3, 54x4, 55, 56x6, 57x5, 58x4, 59x3
> 
> Let me know if anyone needs them



What are you looking for in exchange? Don't have much since I just started on my last trip but can check what I have to help you out.


----------



## jag90

dwbrewster said:


> What are you looking for in exchange? Don't have much since I just started on my last trip but can check what I have to help you out.


My set is complete.  Just passing them along to others that need them.


----------



## HandA

jag90 said:


> I have a 2013 MVMCP that I'll trade for the 2014 MNSSHP if you're still looking.  Shoot me a PM


I got my card in the mail the other day.  Thanks for the trade!!

Since trading for Lightning Cards may be tough.  Maybe I should open it up to some others as well.

I'm trying to complete a deck of 1-60 to give to a friend's son.  They'll be making their first trip in Feb.  I only need #19 to finish it.

I have plenty of other star cards for trade, so just let me know what you need.  Thanks!


----------



## DVC_Corrys

HandA said:


> I got my card in the mail the other day.  Thanks for the trade!!
> 
> Since trading for Lightning Cards may be tough.  Maybe I should open it up to some others as well.
> 
> I'm trying to complete a deck of 1-60 to give to a friend's son.  They'll be making their first trip in Feb.  I only need #19 to finish it.
> 
> I have plenty of other star cards for trade, so just let me know what you need.  Thanks!



I have an extra 19. I need a 1 or 7 card. Do you have those?


----------



## HandA

DVC_Corrys said:


> I have an extra 19. I need a 1 or 7 card. Do you have those?


Smart money is on yes, but I'll have to check when I get back to the house tonight.


----------



## HandA

DVC_Corrys said:


> I have an extra 19. I need a 1 or 7 card. Do you have those?


Sorry, I forgot to check last night, but yes ... I have a couple of #1 Mickey's Broomsticks that I can trade!  No dice on the #7 though.

Let me know if you still want to trade and if you need anything else.  I'll go through the rest to try and find some more wants needed to complete 
that 3rd deck.


----------



## HandA

Alright, here are some more star cards that I still need to complete that extra deck ... 

#6, #15, #19


----------



## HandA

HandA said:


> Alright, here are some more star cards that I still need to complete that extra deck ...
> 
> #6, #15, #19


and here are extra the star cards I have for trade ...

#1, #2, #3 x2, #4, #5, #8 x2, #9 x3, #10 x3, #12 x4, #13 x3, #14, #16, #22, #23

Also ...it may be a longshot, but I'll do a crazy number of multiples of those for a lightning card!


----------



## jsutherin1

Hey everyone I am looking to trade for the MVMCP card from this year. Unfortunately I was unable to attend the party. Let me know what you are looking for. Thanks!


----------



## HandA

jsutherin1 said:


> Hey everyone I am looking to trade for the MVMCP card from this year. Unfortunately I was unable to attend the party. Let me know what you are looking for. Thanks!


Now ... there's a familiar face!!!  Hey Jodi!!

I just had someone hook me up with an Elsa card, but I only asked for one.  I can try to see if they still have any extras.  The only extra party card that I still have is the Pirates one MNSSHP 2014.


----------



## jsutherin1

Hey Jason........glad to hear from you  I appreciate the assistance with this It is the only party so far that I have missed. I have an extra MNSSHP hitchhiking ghosts card and pirates card as well as 1 lightning card #70


----------



## HandA

Yeah ... I've been MIA over there.  Trying to get back in the game.

 Funny, that is one of the few lightning cards that I already have.  I'm still going to ask though. Maybe I can get that Pooh card switched out for something else.


----------



## jsutherin1

As I've always said...you're the man!!


----------



## Snork

Hello, everyone. 

I'm in need of cards 6, 17, MNSSHP2014 (05P) (x2)

I have all sorts of extra cards (I'm a local) and 2 Elsa cards for trade.

I missed the Halloween party last year...


----------



## jsutherin1

I have 2 of the 05Ps to trade for 1 Elsa if you are interested


----------



## Cluelyss

I have a 2014 MNSSHP card that I am looking to trade for a 2013 MVMCP card. Please send me a PM if interested in trading. Thank you!


----------



## es1989

Hi everyone, I'm sure this is a longshot but I have a #67 meriweather card I'd like to trade for a MVMCP 2014 card if at all possible. I also have a ton of extras from 1-60 that I could include some of as well.  Thanks!


----------



## HandA

jsutherin1 said:


> I have 2 of the 05Ps to trade for 1 Elsa if you are interested


There you go, Jodi!!!  I checked with my person and they only had the one, so I am no help.  FTR, I still haven't seen mine yet! LOL



es1989 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm sure this is a longshot but I have a #67 meriweather card I'd like to trade for a MVMCP 2014 card if at all possible. I also have a ton of extras from 1-60 that I could include some of as well.  Thanks!


I'd love the Merryweather card, but the only extra party card I have is the MNSSHP 2014.  Is there anything else you'd take for it?


----------



## es1989

HandA said:


> There you go, Jodi!!!  I checked with my person and they only had the one, so I am no help.  FTR, I still haven't seen mine yet! LOL  I'd love the Merryweather card, but the only extra party card I have is the MNSSHP 2014.  Is there anything else you'd take for it?



Sorry, I already have all the party cards except for MVMCP 2014. Thanks anyway though


----------



## Diz Crazy

Great trade with Cluelyss!! Thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

Diz Crazy said:


> Great trade with Cluelyss!! Thank you!


Thank YOU!!


----------



## cmaee

jag90 said:


> Have the following extras.
> 
> 23x2, 27, 28, 30, 36, 40x4, 41x5, 44, 45x6, 46x3, 47x2, 48x3, 49x4, 50x2, 51, 52, 53x3, 54x4, 55, 56x6, 57x5, 58x4, 59x3
> 
> Let me know if anyone needs them



Do you still have a 40 and 59?


----------



## cmaee

DVC_Corrys said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR
> 
> Need	Card	Category	Class
> 2	01 – Apprentice Mickey’s Broomsticks	Star	Rare
> 3	07 – Flynn Rider’s Flying Frying Pan	Star	Rare
> 1	14 – NIBS’s Neverland Assault	Star	Rare
> 2	22 – Woody’s Cowboy Lasso	Moon	Uncommon
> 1	23 – Aladdin’s Lamp	Moon	Uncommon
> 1	63 – Finn McMissile’s Missile Salvo	Lightning	Booster
> 1	64 – Hercules’s Tower Topple	Lightning	Booster
> 1	65 – Jasmine’s Magic Carpet Tassels of Fury	Lightning	Booster
> 1	68 – Mr. Incredible’s Power Heave	Lightning	Booster
> 1	69 – Mushu’s Fiery Breath	Lightning	Booster
> 1	70 – Winnie The Pooh’s Honey Bees	Lightning	Booster
> 1	03/P - The Haunted Mansion’s Happy Haunting Grounds	Sun	Party
> 1	04/P - Huey, Dewy, and Louie’s Snowfort Barricade	Sun	Party
> 1	05/P - The Pirate Helmsman’s Bombardment	Sun	Party



Are you still looking for a 14 and 23?


----------



## cmaee

We just started Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom in November.  My kids had a blast and pulled out their cards to organize them and get ready for our trip in June.  

Here are my extras:
Rare:
5, 14, 15, 16(2), 17, 18
Uncommon:
23, 24, 26, 28, 34, 37
Common:
41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53(3), 54, 55, 56, 58

We would love to trade for the these cards:
Rare:
1, 2, 3, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 19, 21
Uncommon:
25
Common:
59, 60


----------



## jag90

cmaee said:


> Do you still have a 40 and 59?



I do have 40, but no longer have 59. Shoot me a PM


----------



## mousefan

cmaee said:


> We just started Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom in November.  My kids had a blast and pulled out their cards to organize them and get ready for our trip in June.
> 
> We would love to trade for the these cards
> 
> Rare:
> 2, 3, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 19,
> Uncommon:
> 25
> Common:
> 59, 60




Have the  cards listed above extra , pm me your address and will be happy to send them to your children..........maybe someone else can donate the two i am missing from your list (1 and 21)


----------



## cmaee

mousefan said:


> Have the  cards listed above extra , pm me your address and will be happy to send them to your children..........maybe someone else can donate the two i am missing from your list (1 and 21)



Thank you!  Thank you!  I am sending you a pm now.


----------



## alayne

Forgive me if this has been posted some where but I didn't read the whole thread. Is there still only 70 cards in the main collection? I know there was a Halloween Card and Christmas Card but have there been any other new cards in the past year? 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## INDEV

We just got back from a few days at WDW and were lucky to receive a couple of extra Elsa 06/p cards.  I'm not really sure what the "going rate" for party cards are, so any thoughts would be appreciated. 

I would like to trade our 06/p's for any of the other party cards. 

We are also missing many of the rest across the 3 sets we're working to complete, so I would be willing to trade an 06/p for some combination of other cards.  

Please feel free to PM. 
thanks


----------



## figment_jii

alayne said:


> Forgive me if this has been posted some where but I didn't read the whole thread. Is there still only 70 cards in the main collection? I know there was a Halloween Card and Christmas Card but have there been any other new cards in the past year?



As far as I know, there are still only the basic 60 cards, plus the 10 Lightning Cards.  There have been six party cards (3 MNSSHP and 3 MVMCP cards), plus the Cast Member Card.


----------



## mousefan

INDEV said:


> We just got back from a few days at WDW and were lucky to receive a couple of extra Elsa 06/p cards.  I'm not really sure what the "going rate" for party cards are, so any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> I would like to trade our 06/p's for any of the other party cards.
> 
> We are also missing many of the rest across the 3 sets we're working to complete, so I would be willing to trade an 06/p for some combination of other cards.
> 
> Please feel free to PM.
> thanks



I am not sure if you can receive or send pm's yet thought at one point you had to have ten posts before you can . BUT meanwhile if u list what cards you are missing from your sets will certainly be happy to check my extras to see if can help out on completing your sets .


----------



## like2workout

i have an extra elsa frozen card from 2014 mvmcp that i'd love to trade for 64 (hercules), 66 (mama odie), 67 (merryweathers) or 68 (mr. incredible).  anyone interested?  thx


----------



## marciemi

es1989 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm sure this is a longshot but I have a #67 meriweather card I'd like to trade for a MVMCP 2014 card if at all possible. I also have a ton of extras from 1-60 that I could include some of as well.  Thanks!



I have extra 2014 MVMCP cards (Elsa, right?) and would love a #67 Meriweather.  Are you still interested?  What do I need to do?  Thanks!


----------



## marciemi

Also, we are looking for #13 and #20.  We've just been doing this for fun but those are the only outstanding ones (Not counting all the party ones and 61+ which I'm not worrying about but would also love to trade for).  I'm not sure how all the stars/rare, etc. work, but I would have the following to trade:

1, 2, 3, 4, 5
7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12
18, 19
22
24, 25, 26, 27
30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36
38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
Elsa Party Card

Thanks anyone!


----------



## es1989

marciemi said:


> I have extra 2014 MVMCP cards (Elsa, right?) and would love a #67 Meriweather.  Are you still interested?  What do I need to do?  Thanks!



Sorry, I've already traded it. Thank you for offering though


----------



## 2DisPrincesses

marciemi said:


> I have extra 2014 MVMCP cards (Elsa, right?) and would love a #67 Meriweather.  Are you still interested?  What do I need to do?  Thanks!


Do you need a 2014 MNSSHP card?  If so, I would trade for the 2014 MVMCP card.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hi everyone! I'm new to the trading thread, here are my extras. I don't have any lightning card, I don't know the trade ratio for them, but if you're interested in any groups of my extras for some lightnings just send me a PM! Also looking for another Elsa for a friend. 

The first is the card, second number is the amount of extras I have. 

Rare:
03 - 2
05 - 2
06 - 2
07 - 1
08 - 2
09 - 1
13 - 1
14 - 1
17 - 1 
18 - 2
21 - 1
22 - 2

Uncommon
23 - 6
24 - 4
25 - 4
26 - 2
27 - 3
28 - 2 
29 - 2 
30 - 4
31 - 3
33 - 2
34 - 1
35 - 5 
37 -1
38- 3
39- 3
40 - 3

Common 
41 - 1
42 - 3 
43 - 4
44 - 6 
45 - 4
46 - 3
47 - 6
48 - 5
49 - 3
50 - 5
51 - 6
52 - 6
53 - 3
54 - 6
55 - 4
56 - 6
57 - 4
58 - 3
59 - 4
60 - 4 

I have 2 extra HM Ghosts Halloween Party Cards as well.


----------



## dwbrewster

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the trading thread, here are my extras. I'm looking to trade for the 2014 Halloween (pirates) and 2014 Christmas (Elsa) card. I don't have any lightning cards either, I don't know the trade ratio for them, but if you're interested in any groups of my extras for some lightnings just send me a PM!
> 
> The first is the card, second number is the amount of extras I have.
> 
> Rare:
> 01 - 1
> 03 - 2
> 05 - 2
> 06 - 2
> 07 - 1
> 08 - 3
> 09 - 1
> 13 - 1
> 14 - 1
> 17 - 1
> 18 - 2
> 20 - 1
> 21 - 1
> 22 - 2
> 
> Uncommon
> 23 - 6
> 24 - 4
> 25 - 4
> 26 - 2
> 27 - 3
> 28 - 2
> 29 - 2
> 30 - 4
> 31 - 3
> 33 - 2
> 34 - 1
> 35 - 5
> 37 -1
> 38- 3
> 39- 3
> 40 - 3
> 
> Common
> 41 - 1
> 42 - 3
> 43 - 4
> 44 - 6
> 45 - 4
> 46 - 3
> 47 - 6
> 48 - 5
> 49 - 3
> 50 - 5
> 51 - 6
> 52 - 6
> 53 - 3
> 54 - 6
> 55 - 4
> 56 - 6
> 57 - 4
> 58 - 3
> 59 - 4
> 60 - 4
> 
> I have an extra Christmas Party Elf Card, extra Halloween Party Chip and Dale Card, and 2 extra HM Ghosts Halloween Party Cards.



That is quite a collection, unfortunately I only have 2 duplicates total so I have nothing to trade. I've seen a few posts with Elsa cards so I'm sure you'll find it in no time though!


----------



## marciemi

2DisPrincesses said:


> Do you need a 2014 MNSSHP card?  If so, I would trade for the 2014 MVMCP card.


  Sure - that would be great!  Send me a PM with your address and I'll give you mine as well - thanks!


----------



## marciemi

We're still looking for only 13 or 20 and would trade an Elsa for them - PM me if you're interested!



::Snow_White:: said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the trading thread, here are my extras. I'm looking to trade for the 2014 Halloween (pirates) and 2014 Christmas (Elsa) card. I don't have any lightning cards either, I don't know the trade ratio for them, but if you're interested in any groups of my extras for some lightnings just send me a PM!
> 
> The first is the card, second number is the amount of extras I have.
> 
> Rare:
> 01 - 1
> 03 - 2
> 05 - 2
> 06 - 2
> 07 - 1
> 08 - 3
> 09 - 1
> 13 - 1
> 14 - 1
> 17 - 1
> 18 - 2
> 20 - 1
> 21 - 1
> 22 - 2
> 
> Uncommon
> 23 - 6
> 24 - 4
> 25 - 4
> 26 - 2
> 27 - 3
> 28 - 2
> 29 - 2
> 30 - 4
> 31 - 3
> 33 - 2
> 34 - 1
> 35 - 5
> 37 -1
> 38- 3
> 39- 3
> 40 - 3
> 
> Common
> 41 - 1
> 42 - 3
> 43 - 4
> 44 - 6
> 45 - 4
> 46 - 3
> 47 - 6
> 48 - 5
> 49 - 3
> 50 - 5
> 51 - 6
> 52 - 6
> 53 - 3
> 54 - 6
> 55 - 4
> 56 - 6
> 57 - 4
> 58 - 3
> 59 - 4
> 60 - 4
> 
> I have an extra Christmas Party Elf Card, extra Halloween Party Chip and Dale Card, and 2 extra HM Ghosts Halloween Party Cards.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

marciemi said:


> We're still looking for only 13 or 20 and would trade an Elsa for them - PM me if you're interested!



Thanks, I have traded for an Elsa. If you have anything listed below I'd be happy to trade those.  

*Update: I have traded off my MVMCP Elf Card for Elsa, and my last Chip & Dale MNSSHP party for Pirates so I am out of extras on those. I still have 2 extra HM MNSSHP cards. The rest of my list stands as is on page 100.*

I am now in need of:
*I will also accept another Elsa for a friend if you are in need of anything on my list, just shoot me an offer!*
10 - Maurice's Wood Chopper *Traded*
32 - Pinnochio's Sawdust Blast *Traded*
Lightning Cards

Thanks!
Kayla


----------



## Snork

Good morning everyone. One of the facebook SOTMK groups had a trading event last weekend and I made some great trades. However I'm still missing some cards for my third set.

I'm willing to mail trade star for star cards. I'm a local so I can also meet in the park...

I need; 6 (Mulan), 10 (Maurice), 17 (Simba), 20 (Tink)

I have for trade; 2 (Belle), 4 (Doris), 5 (Eve), 11 (Maximus, this card is in rough shape), 18 (Fairy Godmother) 21 (Violet), 22 (Woody) 

I'm also willing to trade Elsa for MNSSHP cards. I need one of each year. I would be willing to mail trade, but I would ask that you have a history of positive mail trades or would like to meet in park.

Thanks you, everyone. Have a good day.


----------



## Atco64

I have a spare of each of the 2012 & 2014 MNSSHP cards  (Chip'n'Dale & Pirate's Helmsman's Bombardment).

if anyone in the UK would fancy swapping it for a MVMCP 'Elsa' card, please get in touch.


----------



## Chokky

Hello,

Have traded here before with success so here goes:

Crescent Moon Cards:
I need #27, 28, 29, 39.
I have 2 x 48 and 3 x 58 but those are common.

Star cards:
I need 14, 18, 19, 24.
But I don't have any star cards left to trade for those.

Lightning Cards:
I need #65 and #67.
I have #62 to trade for either of those.

Party Cards:
*I am looking for 2 more of the 2014 MNSSHP Pirate Helmsman card but nothing good to trade for them at this time.

Let me know if you want to trade!
Thanks,
Chokky

*Editing post as I complete trades.


----------



## Atco64

Chokky said:


> Party Cards:
> I need 2 x 2014 MNSSHP card (Pirates).
> I have 2 x 2013 MVMCP card (Huey, Duey, Luey) to trade for those.
> 
> *
> Chokky



I have 2 spare Pirates cards which I'd trade for the 2013 MVMCP HDL cards if you like? I'm in the UK - let me know.

Regards.


----------



## Chokky

Atco64 said:


> I have 2 spare Pirates cards which I'd trade for the 2013 MVMCP HDL cards if you like? I'm in the UK - let me know.
> 
> Regards.



That would be great....I have family in the UK too!
You need to have posted a total of 10 posts before you can PM (private message) people.
So do that and then contact me with your details.

Thanks,
Chokky


----------



## Chokky

Snork said:


> Good morning everyone. One of the facebook SOTMK groups had a trading event last weekend and I made some great trades. However I'm still missing some cards for my third set.
> 
> I'm willing to mail trade star for star cards. I'm a local so I can also meet in the park...
> 
> I need; 6 (Mulan), 10 (Maurice), 17 (Simba), 20 (Tink)
> 
> I have for trade; 2 (Belle), 4 (Doris), 5 (Eve), 11 (Maximus, this card is in rough shape), 18 (Fairy Godmother) 21 (Violet), 22 (Woody)
> 
> I'm also willing to trade Elsa for MNSSHP cards. I need one of each year. I would be willing to mail trade, but I would ask that you have a history of positive mail trades or would like to meet in park.
> 
> Thanks you, everyone. Have a good day.



I sent you a PM!


----------



## gules

Forgot to mention, great trade with hmdelf!

Also looking for Wayne and Lanny MVMCP cards. Have Chip&Dale and/or Haunted Mansion to trade.


----------



## Atco64

Chokky said:


> You need to have posted a total of 10 posts before you can PM (private message) people.
> So do that and then contact me with your details.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chokky




Or if you're happy to do so, you could PM me your e-mail address & we'll arrange the swap that way?


----------



## DreamIsaWish

es1989 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm sure this is a longshot but I have a #67 meriweather card I'd like to trade for a MVMCP 2014 card if at all possible. I also have a ton of extras from 1-60 that I could include some of as well.  Thanks!



Thanks for a great trade!


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

I am looking for a few cards and would like to do some trading.

I need: 20, 25, 31, 36, 43, 53, 55

I have for trade: 1, 21, 24, 26, 27, 28, 30, 33, 38, 39, 41, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60

Thanks!


----------



## Snork

Dis-n-Pix said:


> I am looking for a few cards and would like to do some trading.
> 
> I need: 20, 25, 31, 36, 43, 53, 55
> 
> I have for trade: 1, 21, 24, 26, 27, 28, 30, 33, 38, 39, 41, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
> 
> Thanks!



I sent you a PM.


----------



## Snork

Thanks to *dwbrewster* and *2DisPrincesses* for the trades.


----------



## dwbrewster

Snork said:


> Thanks to *dwbrewster* and *2DisPrincesses* for the trades.



Thank you! You were more than generous in the trade!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

To add feedback to the mix, great trades with INDEV and jsutherin1.  Thank you both!


----------



## dwbrewster

I've had a series of trades lately and am close to finishing my first 1-60 set. Still in need of 3, 4, 5, 9, 11, 12, 13, 15, 18, 19, 21, 22, 40, 42 but all I have a couple uncommon doubles (38, 41, 53)...anyone interested in trades?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jsutherin1

Also posting trade feedback....thanks for the great trade DreamIsAWish


----------



## Atirocket

I recently vistited Disney world and got hooked on the game and in the short time manages to get 1-60 and 66 I also have an Elsa and the 2012 Christmas cards. I was wondering if anyone has the other nine lightning cards and the other party cards that they are willing to trade for some of the doubles I have. I know that the party cards are rare so I will be willing to trade multiple ones for a single party or lighting card. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Snork

Hi everyone, updating my list for hopeful mail trades. I can also meet in the parks if you would like. MK is 20 minutes from my front door.

I need 17, 20, and 33, P01, P05.

I have to trade 2, 4 (x2), 5, 7, 8, 11 (card has worn corners) 12, 15, 16, 21, 22, P06 (x3). I'm a local so numbers above 23, I have a ton of them. Let me know what you need.

I'll trade star for star or star for 33. I would only trade party cards I need for the Elsa's. Also, it helps if you have a history of trades for the party cards...


----------



## dipuppolj

Dis-n-Pix said:


> I am looking for a few cards and would like to do some trading.
> 
> I need: 20, 25, 31, 36, 43, 53, 55
> 
> I have for trade: 1, 21, 24, 26, 27, 28, 30, 33, 38, 39, 41, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
> 
> Thanks!


Sent you a PM!


----------



## INDEV

Thank you to Mousefan, 2DisPrinceses and DreamIsaWish for great cards and trades.


----------



## marciemi

I'm still trying just to get 20 to complete one set.  I got a PM from someone asking me to trade but replied back and never got another answer.  Also local so have tons of extras to trade (including some Elsa cards and random ones 1-60) so if you have 20 and are interested in trading, just let me know what you might want - thanks so much!


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Hello All,

Here is my updated trading list.

Need: 20 and 36

For trade: 1, 21, 26, 27, 28, 30, 33, 38, 39, 41, 42, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60

Thanks!


----------



## INDEV

Thanks to Dis-n-Pix and Chokky for great trades!


----------



## jeremy1002

Hi Everyone,

I just got into the game for the first time during my trip last week.  It was a lot of fun.

Available for trade:
10 (x2), 22, 25 (x2), 34 (x2), 38, 46, 49 (x2)
(more are available for trade for a party card)

Needs:
3, 5, 8, 17, 18, 21, 24, 36, 42, 61-70, 01-06p

[Lists updated 2/3/15]

Thanks!!


----------



## Cluelyss

I sent you a PM, I think....still getting used to the new boards!


----------



## dwbrewster

Jeremy, I tried to PM you but it won't let me. If you are willing I can do 13 or 22 for 41. I know it's not star for star but figured I'd offer!


----------



## rcbarker

Hi all,

Available:  18, 26, 30, 39, 44, 46, 47, 48, 49, 52, 58, 60

Need: 7, 17, 61-70, 01-05p

Thanks for looking.

(Updated 2/11/15)


----------



## jeremy1002

Good trade with rcbarker over the weekend.


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Great trade with INDEV - good communications and nice packaging of the cards. 

Thanks!


----------



## INDEV

Thanks to Carolinainmymind for a great party card trade! Love the Pirate - thanks!


----------



## jeremy1002

Thanks for the great trades rcbarker and marciemi.


----------



## marciemi

Great trade with Jeremy1002 - thanks so much!


----------



## Jostene

Anyone local in Fort Lauderdale?


----------



## Noelle

Hello,
I have the Elsa MVMCP card and I'm looking to trade for the Pirates of the Caribbean MNSSHP card.
I also am looking for the following cards: 1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 13, 16, 19, 21, 22, 25, 27, 29, 31, 37, 41, 43, 61 - 70.
I have these for trade: 23, 34, 39, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 51, 53, 55, 58
Thank you


----------



## jeremy1002

Need: 3, 5, 6, 17, 18, 21, 24, 36, 42

For trade: 10 (x2), 22, 25 (x2), 34 (x2), 38, 46, 49 (x2)


----------



## Chokky

Thanks to INDEV and Atco64 for the card trades!
Chokky


----------



## jgazda

Hi all! Trying to get a full set here for our next visit. Had lots of fun playing.

Need: 7, 16

Have  3, 15, 17

Also have a 3P that I will trade for a 1P, 2P, 4P or 5P


----------



## INDEV

Gules - thanks for a great trade, hope your having fun in the World.


----------



## INDEV

Anyone interested in trading 02/p, 03/p, 04/p, or 05/p cards for an Elsa 06/p?  We especially need 02/p and 04/p. 
We've completed some great trades with DIS foks and we're close to having some full sets. 
thanks!


----------



## Noelle

Hi,
I found some more duplicate cards in my desk drawer, so I'm updating my lists....
I have the Elsa MVMCP card 6/p and I'm looking to trade for the Pirates of the Caribbean MNSSHP card 5/p.
I also am looking for the following cards: 1, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 13, 19, 21, 22, 27, 29, 31, 37, 61 - 70.
I have these for trade: 23, 24, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 51, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 60
Thank you


----------



## Chokky

Updating my trade list!

Party Cards:
I am looking for 2 x 2014 MNSSHP Pirate Helmsman card P5.
I have 2 x 2014 MVMCP Elsa card P6 for those.

Lightning Cards:
I need #65 and #67.
I have #62 to trade for either of those.

Crescent Moon Cards:
I need #27, 28, 29, 39.
I have 2 x 48 and 3 x 58 but those are common.

Star cards:
I need 14, 18, 19, 24.
But I don't have any star cards left to trade for those.

Let me know if you want to trade!
Thanks,
Chokky

*Mail trades only sorry as I live in Canada.

*Editing post as I complete trades.


----------



## jeremy1002

My updated list:

Need: 5, 6, 8, 21

For trade: 10, 22, 25 (x2), 34 (x2), 46, 49 (x2)

My family is almost there on our 1-60 set!  Thanks for considering trades by mail!


----------



## rcbarker

Need: 61-70, 01-05p

For Trade: 26, 30, 39, 44, 46, 47, 48, 49, 52, 58, 60

Thanks for looking.


----------



## carolinainmymind

Thanks INDEV for the awesome trade.  Can't wait to get back to the parks and try out Elsa!


----------



## carolinainmymind

Looking to finish up our set and in search of 2 cards...

2P - 2012 christmas with Wayne and Lanny

70 - Winnie the pooh

Can trade any of the following...
66 - mama odie
68 - mr. Incredible 
1p - chip n dale
3p - haunted mansion
5p - pirates of the Caribbean 

Or also willing to trade multiples of the main collection 1-60 (most #s available)

Thanks for considering!!!


----------



## CrazyKatLady

Hi! It's been a little while since I was on here. Got busy, but now im ready to finally finish my second set!

*What I need:*
_3, 4, 61, 62, 63, 64, 67, 68, 69, 70_

*What I Have to trade:*
_2, 5, 6, 9, 14, 17, 18, 19, 23-60_

I have one Christmas Card I would be willing to trade to get some of the #60 cards. However, Christmas cards are more rare then the 61+ cards. So my Huey, Dewy & Louie Snowfort Barricade card (Christmas party 2013) I will only trade for two 61+ cards, or certain party cards.


----------



## Noelle

Thanks, rcbarker for the cards!  Slowly but surely I'm getting closer to finishing my second set!
Thanks again


----------



## marciemi

Sorry - been out of town but want to confirm a good trade with rcbarker to help finish up my first set!  At some point I may try to tally all I have and see if it's worth working on a second set but thanks all for now!


----------



## like2workout

i have an extra elsa Christmas party card that i'm looking to trade for either 64 (hercules), 66 (mama odie), 67 (merryweather), or 68 (mr. incredible).  please let me know if anyone is interested.  thanks!


----------



## jgazda

I am in need of 2 bolt cards, 62 (Dumbo) and 66 (Mama Odie). I have 2 of 63 (Finn) I can trade for those. Please let me know if you can trade by mail. So close to our first complete set!


----------



## jeremy1002

Do bolt cards *ever* come in packs in the park or is buying a booster the only way to pull one?


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Lightning cards are only available in the booster packs.  One lightning bolt card per booster pack.


----------



## Cluelyss

Hi all, have had some great party card trades by mail recently, and now trying to round out our 1-70 set. Here's what I have to trade:

Update: I have traded my 11.  Still looking for the following:

Crescent Moon - Extra 27, 29 and 35, need 26, 31, 32, 34 or 39.

Lightning - I have an extra 61 (Ariel) that I would be willing to trade for any 62-70.

Thanks for considering!!


----------



## INDEV

Hi SOTMK traders - we've got a couple of kids working on a couple of sets, and through some great trades here, we're getting pretty close. Here are the gaps and trades we've got:

updated as of 2/25/15
Need: 1, 3, 8(2), 10, 13,16,18, 19, 20, 61-70, 02/p, 03/p, 04/p, 05/p

For Trade (some in multiples): 5, 25, 28, 29, 30, 32, 33, 34, 37, 38, 41, 42, 43, 46, 47, 49-60, 06/p

Happy to trade like for like or propose combos, party cards for party or lightning.  Hit me with a PM and let's get some more trades done!
thanks!

thanks to Cluelyss & CrazyKatLady for nice trades


----------



## jeremy1002

Hi folks, just getting going trying to make our family's first set by mail waiting for our next trip. In addition to what I post below, Daughter of course wants me to trade for an Elsa. Thanks for reading.

Need: 8, 21 (getting close 1-60!)

For trade: 5, 19, 22, 25 (x2), 28, 32, 34 (x2), 46, 49 (x2), 50, 58


----------



## dwbrewster

Hi All, I've been able to get some doubles for trading and knowing it's an outside chance hoping to trade for any of the P1-P5 or any of the bolts (61-70).

Here's what I have available: 25, 26, 30, 31, 32, 33, 38(2), 40(2), 41, 44, 51, 53, 57


----------



## Noelle

Thanks, jgazda, for the cards!  Getting even closer to towards finishing that second set!


----------



## Noelle

Thanks, INDEV, for the trade. 
Updating my lists....
I have the Elsa MVMCP card 6/p and I'm looking to trade for the Pirates of the Caribbean MNSSHP card 5/p.
I also am looking for the following cards: 1, 4, 6, 7, 9, 11, 13, 19, 21, 22, 27, 29, 37, 61 - 69.
I have these for trade: 16, 23, 24, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 51, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 60
Thank you


----------



## MelanieE

Noelle said:


> Thanks, INDEV, for the trade.
> Updating my lists....
> I have the Elsa MVMCP card 6/p and I'm looking to trade for the Pirates of the Caribbean MNSSHP card 5/p.
> I also am looking for the following cards: 1, 4, 6, 7, 9, 11, 13, 19, 21, 22, 27, 29, 37, 61 - 69.
> I have these for trade: 16, 23, 24, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 51, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 60
> Thank you



Hi I'm new to the forum and trying to complete my daughter's set.  We might be able to help each other.

I need:  32 (uncommon), 34 (uncommon), 45 (common), 48 (common), 60 (common)

Cards you need that we have:  1 (rare), 4 (rare), 9 (rare), 11 (rare), 21 (rare), 22 (rare), 27 (uncommon)

I'm in Canada and so trading through simple snail mail works for me.  Just tuck them safely inside a plastic card protector then pop them inside an old Christmas card.  

Let me know if you're interested in making a fair trade. 

Thanks!


----------



## MelanieE

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum.  Trying to complete my daughter's set of SOTMK.

Cards we need:
7, 12, 28, 61-69. We don't have any party cards.

Duplicates we can trade:
1, 5, 9 (x2), 11 (x2), 13, 14, 16, 19, 21, 22, 23 (x2), 26, 27 (x2), 30, 32, 35, 36, 38, 39 (x3), 40, 41 (x3), 44, 45, 47, 50, 55 (x2), 56 (x2), 57 (x2), 58, 59 (x2)

I'm in Canada, so trading through regular mail works for me!  I hope someone can help us out.  Thanks!

I will add that she desperately wants the Elsa card, but I realize we don't have an equivalent party card to trade.

Edited on 3/11 to keep list up to date!


----------



## rcbarker

I have to trade:

26, 30, 39, 42, 44, 46, 47, 48, 49, 52, 57, 58, and 60.

I could use any cards #1-22. any party cards and any lightning...  I can do multiples for the more rare cards.


----------



## MelanieE

INDEV said:


> Hi SOTMK traders - we've got a couple of kids working on a couple of sets, and through some great trades here, we're getting pretty close. Here are the gaps and trades we've got:
> 
> updated as of 2/20
> Need: 1, 3, 8(2), 10, 13, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 61-70, 02/p, 03/p, 04/p, 05/p
> 
> For Trade (some in multiples): 5, 12, 25, 28, 29, 30, 32, 33, 34, 37, 38, 41, 42, 43, 46, 47, 49-60, 06/p
> 
> Happy to trade like for like or propose combos, party cards for party or lightning.  Hit me with a PM and let's get some more trades done!
> thanks!
> 
> thanks to Cluelyss & CrazyKatLady for nice trades



I could give you #1 if you could send me #12?  I am in Canada, so sending by regular snail mail, placed in a plastic sleeve and tucked inside an old Christmas card works for me.  Let me know and thanks.


----------



## MelanieE

CrazyKatLady said:


> Hi! It's been a little while since I was on here. Got busy, but now im ready to finally finish my second set!
> 
> *What I need:*
> _3, 4, 61, 62, 63, 64, 67, 68, 69, 70_
> 
> *What I Have to trade:*
> _2, 5, 6, 9, 14, 17, 18, 19, 23-60_
> 
> I have one Christmas Card I would be willing to trade to get some of the #60 cards. However, Christmas cards are more rare then the 61+ cards. So my Huey, Dewy & Louie Snowfort Barricade card (Christmas party 2013) I will only trade for two 61+ cards, or certain party cards.



I would trade my #4 for your #6 if you are interested.  I am in Canada, so trade would be through regular mail, put it in a protective plastic sleeve and tuck inside an old Christmas card.  Let me know and thanks!


----------



## MelanieE

cmaee said:


> We just started Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom in November.  My kids had a blast and pulled out their cards to organize them and get ready for our trip in June.
> 
> Here are my extras:
> Rare:
> 5, 14, 15, 16(2), 17, 18
> Uncommon:
> 23, 24, 26, 28, 34, 37
> Common:
> 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53(3), 54, 55, 56, 58
> 
> We would love to trade for the these cards:
> Rare:
> 1, 2, 3, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 19, 21
> Uncommon:
> 25
> Common:
> 59, 60



I am new the forum and trying to help my daughter complete her set.

From your list I need:
28 (uncommon), 34 (uncommon), 43 (common), 45 (common)

I have duplicates of these ones that you need:
1 (rare), 9 (rare), 11 (rare), 21 (rare), 59 (common)

I am in Canada and would like to trade through regular mail.  Let me know if you'd be interested in making a fair trade.

Also - if someone could tell me how to send a PM, please let me know.  I can't figure it out & realize I am filling up the message board with my reply posts!  Thank you!


----------



## rcbarker

MelanieE,

You are too new to send PM's right now (or to receive them).  I'm not sure exactly when you will be able.  Perhaps try writing on people's profile walls to make things a bit more direct.... Click their name, and go to their profile page...

I just wrote on your profile page stating I can send you 48 and 60... I just really could use stars (1-22)... so tell me what you'd want to send. (on my profile wall).


----------



## mousefan

MelanieE said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum and trying to complete my daughter's set.  We might be able to help each other.
> 
> I need:  32 (uncommon), 34 (uncommon), 45 (common), 48 (common), 60 (common)
> 
> Cards you need that we have:  1 (rare), 4 (rare), 9 (rare), 11 (rare), 21 (rare), 22 (rare), 27 (uncommon)
> 
> I'm in Canada and so trading through simple snail mail works for me.  Just tuck them safely inside a plastic card protector then pop them inside an old Christmas card.
> 
> Let me know if you're interested in making a fair trade.
> 
> Thanks!



MELANIEE 
I HAVE EXTRA of the four cards listed above your welcome to have ( no trade needed ) You have to have 10 posts before you get PM privileges will try to contact u another way or wait till u get 10 posts


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

This is awesome! My kids love SotMK cards and I had no idea this thread existed!    Here is what we need and have extra:

*Need:*
61
63
64
65
67
(any of the MNSSHP or MVMCP cards)

*Extras:*
2
3
4
5
6
8
9
10
12
16
20
21
24
26
27 (x2)
28 (x2)
29
34
35
36 (x2)
37 (x3)
38 (x2)
40
41
42 (x2)
43
44
45 (x2)
46
49
50
51
52
53
55
56
57
58
59 (x2)
60 (x3)

Thanks so much!


----------



## MelanieE

rcbarker said:


> MelanieE,
> 
> You are too new to send PM's right now (or to receive them).  I'm not sure exactly when you will be able.  Perhaps try writing on people's profile walls to make things a bit more direct.... Click their name, and go to their profile page...
> 
> I just wrote on your profile page stating I can send you 48 and 60... I just really could use stars (1-22)... so tell me what you'd want to send. (on my profile wall).



I can't seem to post on anyone's profile page either yet, but thanks for trying to help me!


----------



## MelanieE

mousefan said:


> MELANIEE
> I HAVE EXTRA of the four cards listed above your welcome to have ( no trade needed ) You have to have 10 posts before you get PM privileges will try to contact u another way or wait till u get 10 posts



Wow that would be great!  Thank you so much.  You could email me at melandaaron@rogers.com


----------



## mousefan

email sent: 32 (uncommon), 34 (uncommon), 45 (common), 48 (common), 60 (common) are put aside for u


----------



## INDEV

MelanieE said:


> I could give you #1 if you could send me #12?  I am in Canada, so sending by regular snail mail, placed in a plastic sleeve and tucked inside an old Christmas card works for me.  Let me know and thanks.


Hey MelanieE, I'm sorry I just traded that 12.  I need to update my post again. 
Sounds like you're getting lots of great help - good luck!


----------



## mollydance425

Hi!
I posted on here almost three months ago and I figured I would update my list because I found a couple of cards in my room that weren't with the rest of them.
Cards I have doubles of:
10* x2, 13*, 14*, 17*, 20*, 21*, 22*, 23 x3, 24 x2, 30 x5, 33 x2, 34 x2, 35, 37 x2, 38, 39 x3, 40 x3, 41 x5, 43 x2, 44 x3, 45 x5, 46, 48, 49 x4, 50, 52, 53 x4, 54 x2, 55 x2, 56 x4, 59, 60 x4
Cards I need:
2*, 3*, 11*, 12*, 18*, 32, 42, 51, 57, 61-70
*I am looking to trade MVMCP 2014 card for any of the previous parties.*
Thanks!


----------



## rcbarker

Molly,

I can send you 42 and 57 for 22... or for anything 1-22 really.  Let me know an email address where I can contact you.


----------



## CrazyKatLady

MelanieE said:


> I would trade my #4 for your #6 if you are interested.  I am in Canada, so trade would be through regular mail, put it in a protective plastic sleeve and tuck inside an old Christmas card.  Let me know and thanks!



Sounds Great! Sent you a email.
Also, Thank you so much for the awesome trade INDEV! 

Now back down to business lol Reposting/updating my list

*What I need:*
_3, 61, 62, 63, 64, 67, 68, 69, 70_

*What I Have to trade:*
_2, 5, 9, 14, 17, 18, 19, 23-60_, _04P_*

*I have one Christmas Card I would be willing to trade to get some of the #60 cards. However, Christmas cards are more rare then the 61+ cards. So my Huey, Dewy & Louie Snowfort Barricade card (Christmas party 2013) I will only trade for two 61+ cards, or certain party cards.


----------



## MelanieE

marciemi said:


> We're still looking for only 13 or 20 and would trade an Elsa for them - PM me if you're interested!



My daughter is desperate for the Elsa card.  We would trade our 13 & 20 for the Elsa if the offer is still available.

Thanks!


----------



## jgazda

mollydance425 said:


> Hi!
> I posted on here almost three months ago and I figured I would update my list because I found a couple of cards in my room that weren't with the rest of them.
> Cards I have doubles of:
> 10* x2, 13*, 14*, 17*, 20*, 21*, 22*, 23 x3, 24 x2, 30 x5, 33 x2, 34 x2, 35, 37 x2, 38, 39 x3, 40 x3, 41 x5, 43 x2, 44 x3, 45 x5, 46, 48, 49 x4, 50, 52, 53 x4, 54 x2, 55 x2, 56 x4, 59, 60 x4
> Cards I need:
> 2*, 3*, 11*, 12*, 18*, 32, 42, 51, 57, 61-70
> *I am looking to trade MVMCP 2014 card for any of the previous parties.*
> Thanks!




I can trade you a 3 for a 10 and a 51 for a 55. PM me if interested.


----------



## jgazda

Noelle said:


> Thanks, INDEV, for the trade.
> Updating my lists....
> I have the Elsa MVMCP card 6/p and I'm looking to trade for the Pirates of the Caribbean MNSSHP card 5/p.
> I also am looking for the following cards: 1, 4, 6, 7, 9, 11, 13, 19, 21, 22, 27, 29, 37, 61 - 69.
> I have these for trade: 16, 23, 24, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 51, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 60
> Thank you




I can trade you a 22 for your 16 and a 29 for your 38? Let me know.


----------



## jgazda

Cluelyss said:


> Hi all, have had some great party card trades by mail recently, and now trying to round out our 1-70 set. Here's what I have to trade:
> 
> Update: I have traded my 11.  Still looking for the following:
> 
> Crescent Moon - Extra 27, 29 and 35, need 26, 31, 32, 34 or 39.
> 
> Lightning - I have an extra 61 (Ariel) that I would be willing to trade for any 62-70.
> 
> Thanks for considering!!




I can trade you my 34 for your 35?


----------



## Cluelyss

jgazda said:


> I can trade you my 34 for your 35?


That would be great, thank you! Please PM me your address and I will get the card out to you ASAP.


----------



## dwbrewster

I'm looking to finish up my 1-70 + party cards, what I need is 61-68, 70 and P1-P5.
I have available for trade 25, 30, 31, 32, 33, 38(2), 40(2), 41, 51, 53, 57


----------



## Noelle

jgazda said:


> I can trade you a 22 for your 16 and a 29 for your 38? Let me know.


Sure thing.  Same address as before?


----------



## mollydance425

rcbarker said:


> Molly,
> 
> I can send you 42 and 57 for 22... or for anything 1-22 really.  Let me know an email address where I can contact you.



you can email me at mollydance425@gmail.com


----------



## jgazda

Noelle said:


> Sure thing.  Same address as before?



Yep same as before. I'll get them out Monday morning.


----------



## Noelle

Great!  I'll put mine in the mail this weekend. Thanks


----------



## ColinCodyMom

Hi all!  I just stumbled across this thread!  My son has been collecting these the past few trips.  I am trying to help him complete his set  Of 1-70 and P1-P5.  I need 4, 7, 10, 12, 14, 16, 21, 27, 61-70, and P1-P5.   I have for trade 1, 5, 9, 19, 23, 29, 30, 33, 38, 40-44, 48, 49, 50, 52, 53, 55-60.  Thank you everyone


----------



## rcbarker

Hi, I am looking for 61-70 and all party cards.

I can send anything 1-60 and will send multiples within 1-60 in that I'm looking for more rare cards. Thanks for considering! Good luck all!


----------



## jgazda

Working on a second set for my sister and hoping to trade to get it completed before our June trip.

Need: 1,2,4,7,9,12,14,18,19,20,21,23,26,27,36,46,and 48

Have: 15,25,29,30,34,40,43,44,50,52,54,58,60

Also need 62 and 66 and have a 63, 65, or 67 to trade if anyone can help with that.

I can mail trade only. Please let me know if you can help.

**Edited to update list**


----------



## CrazyKatLady

Thanks so much for the trade Jeremy1002! I got your card in the mail today


----------



## Cluelyss

Updating my lists, appreciate any consideration!

I have 2 extra 29 (crescent moon) cards and am in need of cards 26 and 31. 

I also have an extra 61 (lightning) that I would trade for a 70 or anything 62-68.

Thanks jgazda and Noelle for the recent trades!


----------



## Noelle

Thanks, jgazda, for the trade...Getting closer.
Updating my lists....
I have the Elsa MVMCP card 6/p and I'm looking to trade for the Pirates of the Caribbean MNSSHP card 5/p.
I also am looking for the following cards: 1, 4, 6, 7, 9, 11, 13, 19, 21, 27, 61 - 69.
I have these for trade: 23, 24, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 60
Thank you


----------



## MelanieE

ColinCodyMom said:


> Hi all!  I just stumbled across this thread!  My son has been collecting these the past few trips.  I am trying to help him complete his set  Of 1-70 and P1-P5.  I need 4, 7, 10, 12, 14, 16, 21, 27, 61-70, and P1-P5.   I have for trade 1, 5, 9, 19, 23, 29, 30, 33, 38, 40-44, 48, 49, 50, 52, 53, 55-60.  Thank you everyone



I would give you 27 if you could give us 43?  I'm in Canada, so just regular mail tucked inside an old Xmas card works for me.  Let me know!


----------



## MelanieE

jgazda said:


> Working on a second set for my sister and hoping to trade to get it completed before our June trip.
> 
> Need: 1,2,4,7,9,12,14,18,19,20,21,23,26,27,36,46,and 48
> 
> Have: 15,25,29,30,34,40,43,44,50,52,54,58,60
> 
> Also need 62 and 66 and have a 63, 65, or 67 to trade if anyone can help with that.
> 
> I can mail trade only. Please let me know if you can help.
> 
> **Edited to update list**



I could give you 46 if you could give us 43?  I'm in Canada so trading through regular mail tucked inside an old Xmas card works for me.


----------



## ColinCodyMom

MelanieE said:


> I would give you 27 if you could give us 43?  I'm in Canada, so just regular mail tucked inside an old Xmas card works for me.  Let me know!


  That would be great!  PM me your address or email me at kristi073622@yahoo.com.  Thanks!


----------



## jeremy1002

Available for trade: 5, 11, 15, 19, 25, 32, 34, 46, 49, 58


Thanks for reading.


----------



## CrazyKatLady

Reposting/updating my list 

*What I need:*
_3, 61, 62, 63, 64, 67, 68, 69, 70_

*What I Have to trade:*
_2, 5, 9, 14, 17, 18, 19, 23-60_, _04P_*

*I have one Christmas Card I would be willing to trade to get some of the #60 cards. My Huey, Dewy & Louie Snowfort Barricade card (Christmas party 2013) I will only trade for two 61+ cards, or certain party cards.


----------



## jeremy1002

Do they sell booster packs at WDW outside of the parks anywhere?  (I'll be there without a park ticket) Downtown Disney maybe? Thanks!


----------



## Grumpylittlesis

I just wanted to thank INDEV and carolinainmymind for some great trades.


----------



## Chokky

I have two Elsa 2014 MVMCP P6 cards. 
I need two Pirate Helmsman P5 2014 MNSSHP cards. 
PM me if you can mail trade with me. 
Thanks,
Chokky


----------



## Noelle

Updating my lists....
I have the Elsa MVMCP card 6/p and I'm looking to trade for any of the other party cards 1/p - 5/p.
I also am looking for the following cards: 1, 4, 6, 7, 9, 11, 19, 21, 27, 61 - 69.
I have these for trade: 24, 26, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 60
Thank you


----------



## Cluelyss

Got my card today, thanks for the great trade ColinCodyMom!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Thanks to jgazda, Noelle and ColinCodyMom for the recent trades!

Updating our list and trying to get as complete a set as we can before our May trip!

Need: 4, 9, 12, 16, 17, 19, 22, 26, 32, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 70.

For trade: 2, 21, 23, 29(x2), 37, 42, 43, 44(x2), 47, 48(x2), 51, 52(x2), 54, 57, 58, 59, 60(x2), 61, 69.

Willing to trade multiples for star and lightning cards.

Thanks for considering!!


----------



## wendyt_ca

Cluelyss said:


> Thanks to jgazda, Noelle and ColinCodyMom for the recent trades!
> 
> Updating our list and trying to get as complete a set as we can before our May trip!
> 
> Need: 4, 9, 12, 16, 17, 19, 22, 26, 32, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 70.
> 
> For trade: 2, 21, 23, 29(x2), 37, 42, 43, 44(x2), 47, 48(x2), 51, 52(x2), 54, 57, 58, 59, 60(x2), 61, 69.
> 
> Willing to trade multiples for star and lightning cards.
> 
> Thanks for considering!!



 I have 12 and 32 if you wanted to trade 61 or 69 for them both?


----------



## wendyt_ca

I am very close to completing my collection.
What I need:
20, 21, 61-63 & 65-70.

I have a lot available to trade:
1,5,10,11(x2),12(x2),13(x6),14,15,23,27(x2),28(x2),29,30(x4),31(x3),32(x3),36(x3),37(x2),38(x3),39(x2),40,41(x4),42(x2),43(x2),45(x3),47,48,50(x2),51(x2),52,53(x4),57,58(x2) & 60(x2)


----------



## RubyWish

Hello all! First time on this board. I just sent @jgazda and @wendyt_ca PMs with trade offers.

My cards are not organized at this point, but I'll post soon with my want / to trade numbers =D


----------



## RubyWish

Hello again!

Here is what I'm looking for: 61, 64, 65, 68, 69, 70, 1P, 2P, 3P, 4P, 5P, 6P

Here is what I have to trade: 1, 2, 8, 12, 13, 18, 20, 23, 24, 25, 26, 29, 30, 32, 33, 34, 36, 37, 38, 39, and all planet/common cards. Definitely want to trade multiple of these for each bolt / party card.


----------



## like2workout

hey folks!  

here are the ones i have to trade: 14, 24, 26, 28, 29, 38, 41, 42, 43, 44, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, 59, & 60.

here are the ones i'm looking for: 1, 3, 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 21, 22, 27, 30, 36, 37, 39, 45.
if anyone is interested, just let me know.  thx!


----------



## ColinCodyMom

Hi again! Just updating my lists thanks to some recent trades .  Thanks!
Hi all! I just stumbled across this thread! My son has been collecting these the past few trips. I am trying to help him complete his set Of 1-70 and P1-P5. I need 10, 12, 16, 61-70, and P1-P5. I have for trade 9, 19, 21, 23, 29, 30, 33, 38, 40-44, 48, 49, 50, 52, 53, 55-60. Thank you everyone


----------



## Noelle

Thanks, jennab113 and cluelyss for the recent trades.
Updating my lists....
I have the Elsa MVMCP card 6/p and I'm looking to trade for any of the other party cards 1/p - 5/p.
I also am looking for the following cards: 4, 6, 7, 9, 19, 21, 61 - 69.
I have these for trade: 26, 32, 33, 34, 36, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 60
Thank you


----------



## like2workout

here's my updated list since i've had several great trades just this week:
here are the ones i have to trade: 26, 29, 38, 41, 43, 44, 49, 50, 51, 53, 55, 56, 57, & 60.

here are the ones i'm looking for: 1, 3, 4, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 15, 16, 17, 20, 30, 36, & 37.
if anyone is interested, just let me know. thx!


----------



## rcbarker

Hi, I am looking for 61-70 and all party cards.

I can send anything 1-60 and will send multiples within 1-60 in that I'm looking for more rare cards. Thanks for considering! Good luck all!


----------



## carolinainmymind

Thanks to Grumpylittlesis for a fantastic trade!

I'm down to one.  If anyone has a Wayne & Lanny for trade let us know.  Willing to trade any of the halloween party cards. Tia!


----------



## RubyWish

I now have a 6P Elsa! Would like to trade it for any of the bolts except 62, 63, and 69.


----------



## Cluelyss

Thanks to like2workout and wendyt_ca for the trades!

Updating our list and trying to get as complete a set as we can before our May trip!

Need: 4, 9, 16, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 70.

For trade: 23, 29(x2), 37, 42, 43, 44(x2), 47, 48(x2), 51, 52(x2), 54, 57, 58, 60(x2), 61, 69.

Willing to trade multiples for star and lightning cards. Also willing to trade my 61 or 69 for the Nephews or Prep & Landing party cards.

Thanks for considering!!


----------



## like2workout

here's my updated lists of wants and haves:
here are the ones i have to trade: 26, 38, 41, 42, 43, 44, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, & 60.

here are the ones i'm looking for: 1, 3, 4, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 15, 16, 17, 36, & 37.
if anyone is interested, just let me know. thx!


----------



## supernova

like2workout said:


> here's my updated lists of wants and haves:
> here are the ones i have to trade: 26, 38, 41, 42, 43, 44, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, & 60.
> 
> here are the ones i'm looking for: 1, 3, 4, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 15, 16, 17, 36, & 37.
> if anyone is interested, just let me know. thx!


For the first time since visiting this thread, I actually checked my card collection to see if I had anything for you.  The ones you're after that I have, I don't have any duplicates.  The rest that you're after I'm missing too. Wonder if these are some of the rarer cards to the set.


----------



## like2workout

supernova said:


> For the first time since visiting this thread, I actually checked my card collection to see if I had anything for you.  The ones you're after that I have, I don't have any duplicates.  The rest that you're after I'm missing too. Wonder if these are some of the rarer cards to the set.



well thanks for checking!  i appreciate that.  i wonder if they do make some more plentiful than others.  i've thought that same thing.


----------



## Rob133

ColinCodyMom said:


> Hi again! Just updating my lists thanks to some recent trades .  Thanks!
> Hi all! I just stumbled across this thread! My son has been collecting these the past few trips. I am trying to help him complete his set Of 1-70 and P1-P5. I need 4, 7, 10, 12, 16, 21, 27, 61-70, and P1-P5. I have for trade 1, 9, 19, 23, 29, 30, 33, 38, 40-44, 48, 49, 50, 52, 53, 55-60. Thank you everyone



I have a 21 ill trade for your 1


----------



## Rob133

like2workout said:


> hey folks!
> 
> here are the ones i have to trade: 14, 24, 26, 28, 29, 38, 41, 42, 43, 44, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, 59, & 60.
> 
> here are the ones i'm looking for: 1, 3, 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 21, 22, 27, 30, 36, 37, 39, 45.
> if anyone is interested, just let me know.  thx!



ill trade a 45 for 55


----------



## Rob133

Noelle said:


> Thanks, jennab113 and cluelyss for the recent trades.
> Updating my lists....
> I have the Elsa MVMCP card 6/p and I'm looking to trade for any of the other party cards 1/p - 5/p.
> I also am looking for the following cards: 4, 6, 7, 9, 19, 21, 61 - 69.
> I have these for trade: 26, 32, 33, 34, 36, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 60
> Thank you



ill send a 21 for 26 and 36


----------



## Rob133

like2workout said:


> hey folks!
> 
> here are the ones i have to trade: 14, 24, 26, 28, 29, 38, 41, 42, 43, 44, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, 59, & 60.
> 
> here are the ones i'm looking for: 1, 3, 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 21, 22, 27, 30, 36, 37, 39, 45.
> if anyone is interested, just let me know.  thx!



ill trade a 39 for your 29


----------



## Rob133

jgazda said:


> Working on a second set for my sister and hoping to trade to get it completed before our June trip.
> 
> Need: 1,2,4,7,9,12,14,18,19,20,21,23,26,27,36,46,and 48
> 
> Have: 15,25,29,30,34,40,43,44,50,52,54,58,60
> 
> Also need 62 and 66 and have a 63, 65, or 67 to trade if anyone can help with that.
> 
> I can mail trade only. Please let me know if you can help.
> 
> **Edited to update list**



ill trade you a 46 for a 52


----------



## Rob133

mollydance425 said:


> Hi!
> I posted on here almost three months ago and I figured I would update my list because I found a couple of cards in my room that weren't with the rest of them.
> Cards I have doubles of:
> 10* x2, 13*, 14*, 17*, 20*, 21*, 22*, 23 x3, 24 x2, 30 x5, 33 x2, 34 x2, 35, 37 x2, 38, 39 x3, 40 x3, 41 x5, 43 x2, 44 x3, 45 x5, 46, 48, 49 x4, 50, 52, 53 x4, 54 x2, 55 x2, 56 x4, 59, 60 x4
> Cards I need:
> 2*, 3*, 11*, 12*, 18*, 32, 42, 51, 57, 61-70
> *I am looking to trade MVMCP 2014 card for any of the previous parties.*
> Thanks!



ill send you 11 for 17


----------



## ColinCodyMom

Rob133 said:


> I have a 21 ill trade for your 1


Sounds good to me!  Email or pm me your info .  Kristi073622@yahoo.com.  Thanks!


----------



## like2workout

Rob133 said:


> ill trade a 39 for your 29


hey rob133, thx for the 2 offers but i made trades for both of the ones you're looking for of mine just yesterday afternoon.  thx tho!


----------



## Rob133

like2workout said:


> hey rob133, thx for the 2 offers but i made trades for both of the ones you're looking for of mine just yesterday afternoon.  thx tho!



no problem.. what does your list look like now? I have 8 that id be willing to trade for 14


----------



## like2workout

Rob133 said:


> no problem.. what does your list look like now? I have 8 that id be willing to trade for 14


right now i'm needing 1, 3, 4, 6, 8, 9, 10, 15, 16, & 17.  i have extras to trade of 38, 41, 42, 43, 44, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, & 60.   any possible trades in there?  thx!


----------



## Rob133

like2workout said:


> right now i'm needing 1, 3, 4, 6, 8, 9, 10, 15, 16, & 17.  i have extras to trade of 38, 41, 42, 43, 44, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, & 60.   any possible trades in there?  thx!


 i have 8 but unless im getting a lower like number back im not sure if there is.. thanks for replying


----------



## like2workout

Rob133 said:


> i have 8 but unless im getting a lower like number back im not sure if there is.. thanks for replying


understood.  i just checked and i also have an extra 26 - actually have 2 of those.


----------



## Rob133

Noelle said:


> Thanks, INDEV, for the trade.
> Updating my lists....
> I have the Elsa MVMCP card 6/p and I'm looking to trade for the Pirates of the Caribbean MNSSHP card 5/p.
> I also am looking for the following cards: 1, 4, 6, 7, 9, 11, 13, 19, 21, 22, 27, 29, 37, 61 - 69.
> I have these for trade: 16, 23, 24, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 51, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 60
> Thank you



Ill trade 11 for your 16


----------



## Rob133

jag90 said:


> Have the following extras.
> 
> 23x2, 27, 28, 30, 36, 40x4, 41x5, 44, 45x6, 46x3, 47x2, 48x3, 49x4, 50x2, 51, 52, 53x3, 54x4, 55, 56x6, 57x5, 58x4, 59x3
> 
> Let me know if anyone needs them


Do u still have any leftovers?


----------



## Rob133

cmaee said:


> We just started Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom in November.  My kids had a blast and pulled out their cards to organize them and get ready for our trip in June.
> 
> Here are my extras:
> Rare:
> 5, 14, 15, 16(2), 17, 18
> Uncommon:
> 23, 24, 26, 28, 34, 37
> Common:
> 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53(3), 54, 55, 56, 58
> 
> We would love to trade for the these cards:
> Rare:
> 1, 2, 3, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 19, 21
> Uncommon:
> 25
> Common:
> 59, 60



Do you still need number 8?


----------



## Rob133

jgazda said:


> Working on a second set for my sister and hoping to trade to get it completed before our June trip.
> 
> Need: 1,2,4,7,9,12,14,18,19,20,21,23,26,27,36,46,and 48
> 
> Have: 15,25,29,30,34,40,43,44,50,52,54,58,60
> 
> Also need 62 and 66 and have a 63, 65, or 67 to trade if anyone can help with that.
> 
> I can mail trade only. Please let me know if you can help.
> 
> **Edited to update list**



I can send a 21 for your 15


----------



## Noelle

Rob133 said:


> Ill trade 11 for your 16


Sorry, I no longer have Card #16 for trade.  But thanks for looking!


----------



## Rob133

Snork said:


> Hi everyone, updating my list for hopeful mail trades. I can also meet in the parks if you would like. MK is 20 minutes from my front door.
> 
> I need 17, 20, and 33, P01, P05.
> 
> I have to trade 2, 4 (x2), 5, 7, 8, 11 (card has worn corners) 12, 15, 16, 21, 22, P06 (x3). I'm a local so numbers above 23, I have a ton of them. Let me know what you need.
> 
> I'll trade star for star or star for 33. I would only trade party cards I need for the Elsa's. Also, it helps if you have a history of trades for the party cards...



Do u still need 33? If so ill take 2 for it


----------



## Rob133

Dis-n-Pix said:


> I am looking for a few cards and would like to do some trading.
> 
> I need: 20, 25, 31, 36, 43, 53, 55
> 
> I have for trade: 1, 21, 24, 26, 27, 28, 30, 33, 38, 39, 41, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
> 
> Thanks!



Ill trade 43 and 53 for your 56 and 59


----------



## Noelle

Updating my lists....
I have the Elsa MVMCP card 6/p and I'm looking to trade for any of the other party cards 1/p - 5/p.
I also am looking for the following cards: 7, 62, 63, 64, 65, 67, 69.
I have these for trade: 8, 17, 25, 26, 29, 30, 32, 33, 34, 36, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 60, 61
Thank you


----------



## MelanieE

Just one more card to complete our basic set!  Hope someone can help us out.

Cards we need:
7

We also don't have any 61-69 or any party cards, but we have nothing except basics to trade for these.  Really just hoping to complete the basic set.

Duplicates we can trade:
1, 5, 9 (x2), 11, 13, 14, 19, 21, 22, 23 (x2), 26, 27 (x2), 30, 32, 35, 36, 38, 39 (x3), 40, 41 (x3), 44, 45, 47, 50, 55 (x2), 56 (x2), 57 (x2), 58, 59 (x2)

I'm in Canada, so trading through regular mail works for me!  Thanks!

*Edited 3/29 to reflect recent trades


----------



## jennab113

Updated list later in the thread


----------



## RubyWish

I have a 1P (Chip and Dale) - looking to trade for a 2P (Wayne and Lanny). I also have a 6P (Elsa) - looking to trade for a 5P (Pirate Helmsman). Thanks!


----------



## Rob133

Here are the numbers I need
2, 3, 4, 6, 9, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22, 23, 27, 29, 35, 36, 37, 38, 41, 42, 48, 52, 55, 56, 59, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 67, 68, 69, 70

Duplicates to trade
8, 11, 20, 21, 32, 33, 34, 39(2x), 40(2x), 43, 44, 45, 46(2x), 47, 49, 53(4x), 57(2x)

PM me if you'd like to trade!


----------



## ColinCodyMom

Noelle said:


> Updating my lists....
> I have the Elsa MVMCP card 6/p and I'm looking to trade for any of the other party cards 1/p - 5/p.
> I also am looking for the following cards: 7, 9, 19, 62, 63, 64, 65, 67, 69.
> I have these for trade: 5, 8, 16, 17, 25, 26, 29, 30, 32, 33, 34, 36, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 60, 61
> Thank you


I have 9 or 19 and I need 16 if you'd like to trade.  let me know


----------



## ColinCodyMom

I am updating my lists after some great trades this week!
I need 61-70.
I have for trade 5, 21, 23, 29, 30, 33, 38, 40-44, 48-50, 52, 53, 55-60.  Willing to trade more than one for those higher cards I need.
PM me if interested!  Thanks


----------



## Noelle

ColinCodyMom said:


> I have 9 or 19 and I need 16 if you'd like to trade.  let me know


Sure!  I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

RubyWish said:


> I have a 1P (Chip and Dale) - looking to trade for a 2P (Wayne and Lanny). I also have a 6P (Elsa) - looking to trade for a 5P (Pirate Helmsman). Thanks!



I will message you! i have an extra Pirate (5P) I would live to trade you for an Elsa (6P)


----------



## marciemi

Okay, trying to do a second basic (1-60) set now for my next son.  Getting close!  Anyone?

Need:  8, 14, 19
Have Extras:  1, 2, 5, 10, 12, 15, 17, 18, 24-28, 30-60


----------



## Rob133

marciemi said:


> Okay, trying to do a second basic (1-60) set now for my next son.  Getting close!  Anyone?
> 
> Need:  8, 14, 19
> Have Extras:  1, 2, 5, 10, 12, 15, 17, 18, 24-28, 30-60



I trade 8 for 2


----------



## bat2k

First time for trading on forum, have gone several times but would really like to complete our set as close as possible for our next trip.

Need
15-16, 18 ,21,61,63-66,69-70
4p, 5p and 6p

Have to trade
5, 26, 27,45,-46,50,51,55-56

1p and 3p


----------



## rcbarker

bat2k said:


> First time for trading on forum, have gone several times but would really like to complete our set as close as possible for our next trip.
> 
> Need
> 15-16, 18 ,21,61,63-66,69-70
> 4p, 5p and 6p
> 
> Have to trade
> 5, 26, 27,45,-46,50,51,55-56
> 
> 1p and 3p



Hi,

I have a 6P that I'll trade for a 1P.  You can't send PM's yet, but if you'll post an email address, I'll contact you there to exchange addresses.  

Thanks!

- Ryan


----------



## bat2k

rcbarker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 6P that I'll trade for a 1P.  You can't send PM's yet, but if you'll post an email address, I'll contact you there to exchange addresses.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - Ryan


----------



## bat2k

Hi Ryan,

That sounds great.  You can email me at batt2k@gmail.com


----------



## marciemi

Just updating since I'm now trading for a 14 & 19 - all I need is an 8 and still have any of the extras to trade for it if anyone has one.  Thanks for checking!



marciemi said:


> Okay, trying to do a second basic (1-60) set now for my next son.  Getting close!  Anyone?
> 
> Need:  8
> Have Extras:  1, 2, 5, 10, 12, 15, 17, 18, 24-28, 30-60


----------



## jennab113

updated list later in the thread


----------



## marciemi

Two good trades with ColinCodyMom and INDEV completed - thanks so much!


----------



## INDEV

Love this board! - Thanks for great trades with Marciemi, Rob133, ColinCodyMom, Noelle and Jennab113.


----------



## RubyWish

SOOOO many thanks to @MelanieE, @Princess_Nikki, and @wendyt_ca for the great trades.

I only need 4 cards now to complete my set!  Looking for 65, 66, 67, & 68. Have 1P & 6P to trade.


----------



## bat2k

bat2k said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> That sounds great.  You can email me at batt2k@gmail.com


Thanks for the trade rcbarker! Got my cards yesterday in perfect condition!


----------



## MelanieE

Just need #7 to complete our basic set! Please help us finish!!! We will consider trading multiples of our duplicates if someone could please send us #7.

Duplicates we can trade:
1, 5, 9 (x2), 11, 13, 14, 19, 21, 22, 23 (x2), 26, 27 (x2), 30, 32, 35, 36, 38, 39 (x3), 40, 41 (x3), 44, 45, 47, 50, 55 (x2), 56 (x2), 57 (x2), 58, 59 (x2)

I'm in Canada, so trading through regular mail works for me! Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

MelanieE said:


> Just need #7 to complete our basic set! Please help us finish!!! We will consider trading multiples of our duplicates if someone could please send us #7.
> 
> Duplicates we can trade:
> 1, 5, 9 (x2), 11, 13, 14, 19, 21, 22, 23 (x2), 26, 27 (x2), 30, 32, 35, 36, 38, 39 (x3), 40, 41 (x3), 44, 45, 47, 50, 55 (x2), 56 (x2), 57 (x2), 58, 59 (x2)
> 
> I'm in Canada, so trading through regular mail works for me! Thanks!


I have an extra #7 and need only #9 to finish our set!!!


----------



## MelanieE

Cluelyss said:


> I have an extra #7 and need only #9 to finish our set!!!



I PM'ed you!  Hooray thanks!!!


----------



## Noelle

Updating my lists....
I have the Elsa MVMCP card 6/p and I'm looking to trade for other party cards 1/p, 2/p, 3/p or 5/p.
I also am looking for the following cards: 7, 62, 63, 64, 67, 69.
I have these for trade: 9, 17, 25, 26, 29, 30, 32, 33, 34, 36, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 60
Thank you


----------



## Rob133

Thanks to wendyt_ca, jennab113, INDEV, and ColinCodyMom for the great trades over the last month!


----------



## rcbarker

Need: 15, 61-70, 2P, 4P, 6P
Have: 26, 29, 30, 37, 44, 46, 47, 48, 49, 52, 58, 60,

Will trade multiples of more common cards for the more rare.

Also, even if I don't have doubles of them, I'll trade multiple cards from 1-60 that you need for party cards.  So, if you have a party card to trade and need something not listed, let me know and I'll work to make it happen.


----------



## RubyWish

I have a Chip N Dale (1P) and am looking for Mama Odie (66), Merryweather (67), and Mr. Incredible (68).


----------



## Cluelyss

Now that DD's set is complete (thanks MelanieE!) working on a second set for DS. Here's what I need and what I have available to trade. Thanks for looking!

Extra 3, Need 4

Extra 23, 29, 37, Need 24, 26, 27, 31-35, 37-40

Extra 42, 44, 47, 48, 52, Need 41, 45, 49, 50, 53, 55, 56

Extra 61, 69, Need 63, 64, 66, 68


----------



## marciemi

Cluelyss - I will send you a PM as I have most of those regular (non-lightning) cards if you want them.  



Cluelyss said:


> Now that DD's set is complete (thanks MelanieE!) working on a second set for DS. Here's what I need and what I have available to trade. Thanks for looking!
> 
> Extra 3, Need 4
> 
> Extra 23, 29, 37, Need 24, 26, 27, 31-35, 37-40
> 
> Extra 42, 44, 47, 48, 52, Need 41, 45, 49, 50, 53, 55, 56
> 
> Extra 61, 69, Need 63, 64, 66, 68


----------



## like2workout

i'm just back from a trip and only need 3 and 9 to finish a set!  
i have to trade, 2, 12, 14, 16, 17, 19, 20, 26, 27, 28, 30, 32, 37, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, and 58.
also have 67 (merryweather) that i'm looking to trade for 64 (hercules). 
thanks!


----------



## Gnigel

Hi everyone, I'm new to the board. I just organized our cards, and thought I would get in on the trading.

Here are the extras we have:
1, 24 (2 of them), 30, 32 (2 of them), 38, 44, 45(3 of them), 47 (2 of them), 48 (2 of them), 50 (4 of them), 54, 55, 56, 57 (2 of them), and an Elsa 06/P. (Updated 4/29)

Here are what we need to complete our nearest set (of 1-60):
5, 8, 12, 13, 22, 28, 33, 37, 39, 42, and 60.

We are working on a 2nd set as well, but we would love to complete this set first. If you have anything to trade, please let me know. We want to trade Elsa for another holiday card.


----------



## rcbarker

Gnigel said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the board. I just organized our cards, and thought I would get in on the trading.
> 
> Here are the extras we have:
> 1, 24 (2 of them), 30, 32 (2 of them), 38, 44, 45(3 of them), 47 (2 of them), 48 (2 of them), 50 (4 of them), 54, 55, 56, 57 (3 of them), 58, and an Elsa 06/P.
> 
> Here are what we need to complete our nearest set (of 1-60):
> 5, 8, 12, 13, 22, 29, 33, 37, 39, 42, and 60.
> 
> We are working on a 2nd set as well, but we would love to complete this set first. If you have anything to trade, please let me know. We want to trade Elsa for another holiday card.



I don't have a holiday card to send you, but I could send you a few of the star cards (say, 5, 8, and 12) for Elsa if that would interest you.  If so, leave your email in a response and I'll contact you there for details. Good luck!


----------



## Cluelyss

Gnigel said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the board. I just organized our cards, and thought I would get in on the trading.
> 
> Here are the extras we have:
> 1, 24 (2 of them), 30, 32 (2 of them), 38, 44, 45(3 of them), 47 (2 of them), 48 (2 of them), 50 (4 of them), 54, 55, 56, 57 (3 of them), 58, and an Elsa 06/P.
> 
> Here are what we need to complete our nearest set (of 1-60):
> 5, 8, 12, 13, 22, 29, 33, 37, 39, 42, and 60.
> 
> We are working on a 2nd set as well, but we would love to complete this set first. If you have anything to trade, please let me know. We want to trade Elsa for another holiday card.


I have extras of 29, 37 and 42 that I could trade for your extra 1? Reply with your email if you are interested and we can coordinate. Thanks!


----------



## spudboy62

*Hello Everyone,
I am also new to this thread.  I am looking for the following cards for my son to complete his set:*

*3, 12,13,14,15,18,19,25,35,43,51,52,57,58 (we don't have 61-70, but I know those are hard to get)*

*The extras we have are:*

*1,5,6,20,21,24,27,30,31,32,33,39,40,41,42,44,45,48,49,53,54,59,60*

*Let me know if anyone wants to trade.*


----------



## spudboy62

Cluelyss said:


> I have extras of 29, 37 and 42 that I could trade for your extra 1? Reply with your email if you are interested and we can coordinate. Thanks!


 
I can trade you 5 & 42 for your 57 & 58.  Let me know if you are interested.

Sorry, I posted on the wrong message.  I'm a rookie at this.


----------



## spudboy62

Gnigel said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the board. I just organized our cards, and thought I would get in on the trading.
> 
> Here are the extras we have:
> 1, 24 (2 of them), 30, 32 (2 of them), 38, 44, 45(3 of them), 47 (2 of them), 48 (2 of them), 50 (4 of them), 54, 55, 56, 57 (3 of them), 58, and an Elsa 06/P.
> 
> Here are what we need to complete our nearest set (of 1-60):
> 5, 8, 12, 13, 22, 29, 33, 37, 39, 42, and 60.
> 
> We are working on a 2nd set as well, but we would love to complete this set first. If you have anything to trade, please let me know. We want to trade Elsa for another holiday card.


 

I can trade you 5 & 42 for your 57 & 58.  Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Cluelyss

spudboy62 said:


> I can trade you 5 & 42 for your 57 & 58.  Let me know if you are interested.
> 
> Sorry, I posted on the wrong message.  I'm a rookie at this.


No problem! I actually have an extra 52 I could trade for your 6? Let me know!


----------



## Gnigel

Cluelyss said:


> I have extras of 29, 37 and 42 that I could trade for your extra 1? Reply with your email if you are interested and we can coordinate. Thanks!


And spudboy62, those trades sound great! My email is denise.sanders.soden at gmail dot com.


----------



## Gnigel

Gnigel said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the board. I just organized our cards, and thought I would get in on the trading.
> 
> Here are the extras we have:
> 1, 24 (2 of them), 30, 32 (2 of them), 38, 44, 45(3 of them), 47 (2 of them), 48 (2 of them), 50 (4 of them), 54, 55, 56, 57 (3 of them), 58, and an Elsa 06/P.
> 
> Here are what we need to complete our nearest set (of 1-60):
> 5, 8, 12, 13, 22, 29, 33, 37, 39, 42, and 60.
> 
> We are working on a 2nd set as well, but we would love to complete this set first. If you have anything to trade, please let me know. We want to trade Elsa for another holiday card.


So I messed up. We have 29; we need 28, Frozone's ice blast.


----------



## spudboy62

Cluelyss said:


> No problem! I actually have an extra 52 I could trade for your 6? Let me know!


 
We can trade your 52 for my 6.  Can you email me at spudboy62@hotmail.com so we can get each others mailing address.  Thanks!


----------



## spudboy62

Gnigel said:


> And spudboy62, those trades sound great! My email is denise.sanders.soden at gmail dot com.


 
I Just emailed you.  Thanks!


----------



## rcbarker

Need: 61-70, 4P, 5P, 6P
Have: 1, 20, 26, 29, 30, 44, 46, 47, 49, 57, 58, 60

Will trade multiples of more common cards for the more rare.

Also, even if I don't have doubles of them, I'll trade multiple cards from 1-60 that you need for party cards. So, if you have a party card to trade and need something not listed, let me know and I'll work to make it happen.


----------



## Gnigel

jennab113 said:


> Updating my list -
> I have: 4, 13, 28, 29, 32x2, 33, 38x2, 47, 57, 59, 60
> 
> I need: 6, 7, 8, 9, 15, 16, 18, 19, 20, 30, 35, 36, 61, 63, 65, 68, 70
> 
> Let me know if you'd like to trade!


I have a 30. Can we trade for either your 28 or 33? Email me at denise.sanders.soden at gmail.com if you are interested.


----------



## Gnigel

jgazda said:


> Working on a second set for my sister and hoping to trade to get it completed before our June trip.
> 
> Need: 1,2,4,7,9,12,14,18,19,20,21,23,26,27,36,46,and 48
> 
> Have: 15,25,29,30,34,40,43,44,50,52,54,58,60
> 
> Also need 62 and 66 and have a 63, 65, or 67 to trade if anyone can help with that.
> 
> I can mail trade only. Please let me know if you can help.
> 
> **Edited to update list**


If you still need a 48, I'll trade ours for your 60. Email me at denise.sanders.soden at gmail.com if you are interested. Thanks!


----------



## spudboy62

jennab113 said:


> I have: 4, 12, 13, 28, 29, 32x2, 33, 38x2, 47, 57, 59, 60
> 
> I need: 6, 7, 8, 9, 15, 16, 18, 19, 20, 21, 30, 35, 36, 61, 63, 65, 68, 70
> 
> Let me know if you'd like to trade!


 
I can trade you 6 & 30 for your 12 & 13.  Email me at spudboy62@hotmail.com if you are interested.  Thanks!


----------



## like2workout

i have an extra merryweather (67) that i'm looking to trade for hercules (64).  anyone interested?  thx.


----------



## jennab113

Sorry, @Gnigel and @spudboy62. I don't have those anymore. 

Here's my updated list:
Have: 4, 10, 21, 28, 29, 32x2, 33, 34, 38x2, 42, 43, 47, 57, 58, 59, 60

Need: 7, 8, 9, 15, 18, 19, 20, 35, 36, 61, 63, 68, 70


----------



## spudboy62

jennab113 said:


> Sorry, @Gnigel and @spudboy62. I don't have those anymore.
> 
> Here's my updated list:
> Have: 4, 10, 21, 28, 29, 32x2, 33, 34, 38x2, 42, 43, 47, 57, 58, 59, 60
> 
> Need: 7, 8, 9, 15, 18, 19, 20, 35, 36, 61, 63, 68, 70


 
No problem.  Thanks for responding.


----------



## PrincessRebekah82

Jumping on the trade bandwagon 

 ISO game boards, We need doctor facilier. 

Trying to piece together a whole game, 
Also in need of a bunch of cards 
Can someone help us out? 

We need:
5,6,7,8,10,13,16,20,21,24,25,26,27,30,38,45,51,52,55,56,62,64,66,67,68,69,70

I know it's alot  we just found out about this awesome game on our last trip there, and we live in canada, so we don't get to go and get the cards as much as we would like 

These are the doubles we have 
28,29,41,47,49,50,57,60

Also would like to work something out for the Elsa card!


----------



## PrincessRebekah82

Gnigel said:


> So I messed up. We have 29; we need 28, Frozone's ice blast.


I have a bunch we could trade for as well


----------



## Gnigel

PrincessRebekah82 said:


> Jumping on the trade bandwagon
> 
> ISO game boards, We need doctor facilier.
> 
> Trying to piece together a whole game,
> Also in need of a bunch of cards
> Can someone help us out?
> 
> We need:
> 5,6,7,8,10,13,16,20,21,24,25,26,27,30,38,45,51,52,55,56,62,64,66,67,68,69,70
> 
> I know it's alot  we just found out about this awesome game on our last trip there, and we live in canada, so we don't get to go and get the cards as much as we would like
> 
> These are the doubles we have
> 28,29,41,47,49,50,57,60
> 
> Also would like to work something out for the Elsa card!


PrincessRebekah82, we need 28 and can give you either 24, 30, or 38 for it. We need 60, and can give you 45 for it. Interested? Email me at denise.sanders.soden at gmail.com.


----------



## PrincessRebekah82

Gnigel said:


> PrincessRebekah82, we need 28 and can give you either 24, 30, or 38 for it. We need 60, and can give you 45 for it. Interested? Email me at denise.sanders.soden at gmail.com.


Sending you a email very interested!


----------



## spudboy62

Updating my list.  I Still need 3,12,13,14,15,18,19,25.   I have to trade the following: 5,6,24,27,30,31,32,33,39,40,41,42,44,45,48,49,53,54,59, & 60.  If anyone wants to trade, please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## Wilson.dvc

Thanks to Noelle for a smooth and easy trade!


----------



## rcbarker

Need: 61-70, 4P, 5P, 6P
Have: 1, 20, 26, 29, 30, 44, 46, 47, 49, 57, 58, 60

Will trade multiples of more common cards for the more rare.

Also, even if I don't have doubles of them, I'll trade multiple cards from 1-60 that you need for party cards. So, if you have a party card to trade and need something not listed, let me know and I'll work to make it happen.


----------



## like2workout

i have an extra 67 (merryweather) i'm looking to trade for 64 (hercules) if anyone is interested.  thx-


----------



## matheke

Need card 22.

Have 9, 10, 11, 17, 20, 21, 23, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 33, 34, 36, 37, 39-58, and 60.

Just completed the gold level of the game this weekend and would like to finally complete my set.

Dan


----------



## jeremy1002

Does anyone have a P2 (Wayne & Lanny) available for mail trade?  Please drop me a note if so!  Thank you!!!


----------



## zaxonork

spudboy62 said:


> *Hello Everyone,
> I am also new to this thread.  I am looking for the following cards for my son to complete his set:*
> 
> *3, 12,13,14,15,18,19,25,35,43,51,52,57,58 (we don't have 61-70, but I know those are hard to get)*
> 
> *The extras we have are:*
> 
> *1,5,6,20,21,24,27,30,31,32,33,39,40,41,42,44,45,48,49,53,54,59,60*
> 
> *Let me know if anyone wants to trade.*




Hey spudboy62, I am looking for card 1 to complete our second deck and would have these cards to trade that you need 43 - 51 - 52 - 57 and 58. Let me know what you still need. Thanks!


----------



## zaxonork

Bonjour everybody,

Trying to complete the Bolt and Party cards but have no extra Bolt or Party cards to offer.
Looking for 62-65-66-67-68-69-70 and 02P-03P-04P-05P-06P

Have to trade:
23-24-33-34-39-40-41-42-43-44-45-46-47-49-50-51-52-53-54-55-56-57-58.

I have some Kid Icarus AR Cards from Nintendo to trade as well for Bolt or Party cards unless someone is willing to offer one of these for my extra cards?

Thanks!


----------



## spudboy62

zaxonork said:


> Hey spudboy62, I am looking for card 1 to complete our second deck and would have these cards to trade that you need 43 - 51 - 52 - 57 and 58. Let me know what you still need. Thanks!


 

Sorry Zaxonork, I no longer have an extra #1 to trade.  I am going to Magic Kingdom tomorrow, so I will let you know if I get another one.


----------



## zaxonork

spudboy62 said:


> Sorry Zaxonork, I no longer have an extra #1 to trade.  I am going to Magic Kingdom tomorrow, so I will let you know if I get another one.



Found someone on Facebook to trade. Really nice spudboy62. Thanks!


----------



## matheke

> Need card 22.
> 
> Have 9, 10, 11, 17, 20, 21, 23, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 33, 34, 36, 37, 39-58, and 60.
> 
> Just completed the gold level of the game this weekend and would like to finally complete my set.
> 
> Dan




Still looking for a trade.


----------



## spudboy62

I have a #1, #5, and #21 available to trade. 

Looking for any of the following to complete my set:  #13, #14, #15, #18, #19

If anyone wants to trade, let me know.


----------



## spudboy62

matheke said:


> Still looking for a trade.


 
I can trade you my #1 for your #18.  Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## matheke

spudboy62 said:


> I can trade you my #1 for your #18.  Let me know if you are interested.



I would be glad to trade. PM me your address and I will get it in the mail.


----------



## spudboy62

spudboy62 said:


> I have a #1, #5, and #21 available to trade.
> 
> Looking for any of the following to complete my set:  #13, #14, #15, #18, #19
> 
> If anyone wants to trade, let me know.


 

#1 is gone.  I still have #5 & #21 available.  Still need: #13, #14, #15, and #19.


----------



## uetzb

I am working on completing the Ultra Rare and Party Card portions of my kids' collections.

I have the following for trade:  #61 Ariel's Bubble Attack, #62 Dumbo's Pink Elephant Parade, #64 Hercules Tower Topple, #65 Jasmine's Magic 
                                             Carpet Tassels of Fury, #68 Mr. Incredible's Power Heave, #70 Winnie the Pooh's Honey Bees

I am looking for the following:  #63 Finn McMissile's Missile Salvo, #67 Merryweather's Stone Spell, #69 Mushu's Fiery Breath, 01/P Chip 'n' 
                                              Dale's Bag of Tricks, 02/P Wayne and Lanny's Ornament Barrage, 04/P Huey, Dewey and Louie's Snowfort 
                                              Barricade, 05/P The Pirate Helmsman's Bombardment, 06/P Elsa's Icy Shield

Thanks for looking


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

Have extra's of #1, 36, 45, 48, 51, 52, 59, 05/P ( The Pirate Helmsman's Bombardment) & 06/P (Elsa's Icy Shield). 
Looking for 3-8, 10, 14 - 17, 19, 22 - 23, 28 - 29, 33, 35, 37-40, 43, 49 - 50, 54-56, 62 - 70. 
We are new to this and trying to fill up my son's collection as much as we can before next summer!


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

uetzb said:


> I am working on completing the Ultra Rare and Party Card portions of my kids' collections.
> 
> I have the following for trade:  #61 Ariel's Bubble Attack, #62 Dumbo's Pink Elephant Parade, #64 Hercules Tower Topple, #65 Jasmine's Magic
> Carpet Tassels of Fury, #68 Mr. Incredible's Power Heave, #70 Winnie the Pooh's Honey Bees
> 
> I am looking for the following:  #63 Finn McMissile's Missile Salvo, #67 Merryweather's Stone Spell, #69 Mushu's Fiery Breath, 01/P Chip 'n'
> Dale's Bag of Tricks, 02/P Wayne and Lanny's Ornament Barrage, 04/P Huey, Dewey and Louie's Snowfort
> Barricade, 05/P The Pirate Helmsman's Bombardment, 06/P Elsa's Icy Shield
> 
> Thanks for looking


Would you be willing to trade your 68 & 70 for 05/P & 06/P?


----------



## uetzb

Funny, I just sent you a personal message.


----------



## uetzb

Updating my list:

I have the following for trade: #61 Ariel's Bubble Attack, #62 Dumbo's Pink Elephant Parade, #64 Hercules Tower Topple, #70 Winnie the Pooh's Honey Bees

I am looking for the following: #63 Finn McMissile's Missile Salvo, #67 Merryweather's Stone Spell (need 2), 01/P Chip 'n'
Dale's Bag of Tricks, 02/P Wayne and Lanny's Ornament Barrage, 04/P Huey, Dewey and Louie's Snowfort
Barricade


----------



## matheke

matheke said:


> Need card 22.
> 
> Have 9, 10, 11, 17, 20, 21, 23, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 33, 34, 36, 37, 39-58, and 60.
> 
> Just completed the gold level of the game this weekend and would like to finally complete my set.
> 
> Dan



Just need one more card. Can anybody help???


----------



## uetzb

Nice easy and quick trade with Cluelyss.  Thanks!


----------



## Samantha Narayan

disneyworlddreaming said:


> Have extra's of #1, 36, 45, 48, 51, 52, 59, 05/P ( The Pirate Helmsman's Bombardment) & 06/P (Elsa's Icy Shield).
> Looking for 3-8, 10, 14 - 17, 19, 22 - 23, 28 - 29, 33, 35, 37-40, 43, 49 - 50, 54-56, 62 - 70.
> We are new to this and trying to fill up my son's collection as much as we can before next summer!



I have a #4 to trade for your #1 if it's still available


----------



## TBell25

PrincessRebekah82 said:


> Jumping on the trade bandwagon
> 
> ISO game boards, We need doctor facilier.
> 
> Trying to piece together a whole game,
> Also in need of a bunch of cards
> Can someone help us out?
> 
> We need:
> 5,6,7,8,10,13,16,20,21,24,25,26,27,30,38,45,51,52,55,56,62,64,66,67,68,69,70
> 
> I know it's alot  we just found out about this awesome game on our last trip there, and we live in canada, so we don't get to go and get the cards as much as we would like
> 
> These are the doubles we have
> 28,29,41,47,49,50,57,60
> 
> Also would like to work something out for the Elsa card!




I'm also in Canada and looking to trade via mail. If your 41 is still available I have a 45 to trade


----------



## rcbarker

Need: Bolts (61-70) and P4, P5, P6.
Have: 1-60


----------



## lil_pidor

PrincessRebekah82 said:


> Jumping on the trade bandwagon
> 
> ISO game boards, We need doctor facilier.
> 
> Trying to piece together a whole game,
> Also in need of a bunch of cards
> Can someone help us out?
> 
> We need:
> 5,6,7,8,10,13,16,20,21,24,25,26,27,30,38,45,51,52,55,56,62,64,66,67,68,69,70
> 
> I know it's alot  we just found out about this awesome game on our last trip there, and we live in canada, so we don't get to go and get the cards as much as we would like
> 
> These are the doubles we have
> 28,29,41,47,49,50,57,60
> 
> Also would like to work something out for the Elsa card!



Hello  If you're still up to trade I have 25, 45, and 56. And would love to receive back either 29, 41, 47, or 57? If you're interested feel free to email me at lille.pidor@yahoo.com


----------



## lil_pidor

disneyworlddreaming said:


> Have extra's of #1, 36, 45, 48, 51, 52, 59, 05/P ( The Pirate Helmsman's Bombardment) & 06/P (Elsa's Icy Shield).
> Looking for 3-8, 10, 14 - 17, 19, 22 - 23, 28 - 29, 33, 35, 37-40, 43, 49 - 50, 54-56, 62 - 70.
> We are new to this and trying to fill up my son's collection as much as we can before next summer!



I have 50 and 56 to trade and hopefully trade back for either 1, 36, 51 or 52? If you're interested, please email me at lille.pidor@yahoo.com


----------



## appleznorangez

I have extras of 1, 15, 23, 25, 30, 34, 38, 40, 41, 42, 48, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, 58, and 60. Looking for #s 3, 4, and 19. E-mail me at thefeminismproject@gmail.com!


----------



## appleznorangez

spudboy62 said:


> No problem.  Thanks for responding.



super delayed, but I have 15 if you still want to trade for 4


----------



## uetzb

Great trade with *disneyworlddreaming*

Thanks!


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

Great trade uetzb & jeremy1002!!!


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

Samantha Narayan said:


> I have a #4 to trade for your #1 if it's still available


Sorry, just saw this! Still interested in trading if you are!


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

lil_pidor said:


> I have 50 and 56 to trade and hopefully trade back for either 1, 36, 51 or 52? If you're interested, please email me at lille.pidor@yahoo.com


Sorry, just saw this message. Would be willing to trade 51 & 52 for 50 & 56. 
Send me a message if your still interested!


----------



## Lavitz

Thank you to Noelle for a quick party card swap.


----------



## lil_pidor

disneyworlddreaming said:


> Sorry, just saw this message. Would be willing to trade 51 & 52 for 50 & 56.
> Send me a message if your still interested!


No worries, and that's fine with me. Email me your address at lille.pidor@yahoo.com


----------



## lil_pidor

spudboy62 said:


> #1 is gone.  I still have #5 & #21 available.  Still need: #13, #14, #15, and #19.


How about your 5 for my 14?


----------



## lil_pidor

disneyworlddreaming said:


> Have extra's of #1, 36, 45, 48, 51, 52, 59, 05/P ( The Pirate Helmsman's Bombardment) & 06/P (Elsa's Icy Shield).
> Looking for 3-8, 10, 14 - 17, 19, 22 - 23, 28 - 29, 33, 35, 37-40, 43, 49 - 50, 54-56, 62 - 70.
> We are new to this and trying to fill up my son's collection as much as we can before next summer!



Would you trade your 36 for either 38 or 39? Take your pick


----------



## jeremy1002

Does anyone have a 04p (Huey, Dewey and Louie's Snowfort Barricade) available to trade?  Please drop me a note if so!


----------



## TBell25

appleznorangez said:


> I have extras of 1, 15, 23, 25, 30, 34, 38, 40, 41, 42, 48, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, 58, and 60. Looking for #s 3, 4, and 19. E-mail me at thefeminismproject@gmail.com!




 Nice easy trade with appleznorangez via mail. Thank you!


----------



## TBell25

disneyworlddreaming said:


> Sorry, just saw this! Still interested in trading if you are!




So sorry have made a trade with another member. And this is Samantha Narayan I had to sign up with a different account display name. I didn't realize you couldn't edit it after the fact. Thank you for the offer though.


----------



## spudboy62

Looking for Star cards: 14, 15, and 19 to complete my basic 1-60 set.  I have star cards 5, 18, and 21 available to trade.


----------



## tinka-belle

matheke said:


> Just need one more card. Can anybody help???


I have an extra 22, could use your 17 or 20. PM me, I tried to send you one and can't figure it out! 

Just found this thread last night, had been sorting my cards for our next trip!


----------



## Ariel1029

I'm so glad to have found this thread! I'm a regular on the magic band decorators thread, but I've been wanting to trade my cards for a while! I always trade when I'm in the park, but I haven't been able to complete my collection!

I need: 5 (Eve), 12 (Merlin)
I (fingers crossed) want: 61 (Ariel's bubble attack). Honestly, I want all the lightening bolt cards, but who doesn't?

I have to trade:
23 (Aladdin's lamp)
32 (Pinocchio's sawdust blast)
33 (Prince Phillp's enchanted sword)
41 (Aurora's rose petals, multiple to trade)
44 (Dash's whirlwind)
46 (Gopher's demolition dynamite)
48 (Lumiere's candle blast)
49 (Mowgli's swinging vine, multiple to trade)
50 (Mr. toad's wild ride)
51 (Pocahontas' color of the winds, multiple to trade)
54 (Pumbaa's odorous gas, multiple to trade)
56 (Rafiki's wisdom stick)
58 (Woozles Woolley nightmare)
60 (Tiana's hot sauce)
06p ELSA'S ICY SHIELD (only willing to trade for 03p Haunted Mansions Ghosts or lightening card)


Is there a trick or secret to getting lightening bolt cards? Or just lucky to get one in your pack?


----------



## TBell25

Ariel1029 said:


> I'm so glad to have found this thread! I'm a regular on the magic band decorators thread, but I've been wanting to trade my cards for a while! I always trade when I'm in the park, but I haven't been able to complete my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a trick or secret to getting lightening bolt cards? Or just lucky to get one in your pack?



If I understand correctly the lightening cards are only available in the packs that you can buy. They are either in the park or on the disneystore site. 

http://www.disneystore.com/board-ga...d-home-game-and-gameboard/mp/1316125/1000260/


----------



## TBell25

I am looking to complete my son's set of cards. I would like to trade star cards for star cards.

I am looking for
15 Rapunzel's hair whip
16 Robin Hood's Magic Arrow
17 Simba's Roar
18 The Fairy Godmother's Pumpkin Bash
19 The Giant's Giant Stomp
20 Tinker Bell's Pixie Dust

I have for trade
04 Doris's Bowler Hat Attack (multiples)
05 Eve's Laser Blast
06 Fa Mulan's Dragon cannon
08 King Triton's Trident (multiples)
09 Lytho's Rock Titan Boulder Throw
12 Merlin's Fireball

I am located in Vancouver, BC Canada.

Now only in search of 15&16

Have 4,7,8,9,12


----------



## TBell25

I'm in search of party cards. Looking for 1p, 2p,3p and 5p. I have 4p HDL Snowfort Barricade to exchange in return.


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

Updating my list!
Need: 3,4,5,6,7,10,14,16,17,19,22,23,28,29,33,35,37,38,39,40,43,50,54,55,56,62,63,66,67,69

Have to trade: 1,25,27,36,45,48,51,52,59,05P, 06P


----------



## spudboy62

disneyworlddreaming said:


> Updating my list!
> Need: 3,4,5,6,7,10,14,16,17,19,22,23,28,29,33,35,37,38,39,40,43,50,54,55,56,62,63,66,67,69
> 
> Have to trade: 1,25,27,36,45,48,51,52,59,05P, 06P


 
  I am sending you a private message.


----------



## spudboy62

disneyworlddreaming said:


> Updating my list!
> Need: 3,4,5,6,7,10,14,16,17,19,22,23,28,29,33,35,37,38,39,40,43,50,54,55,56,62,63,66,67,69
> 
> Have to trade: 1,25,27,36,45,48,51,52,59,05P, 06P


 
  I am sending you a private message.


----------



## rcbarker

Need: 61-70 and P4, P5, P6.
Have: 1-60  (will trade multiples of these for my needs)


----------



## zaxonork

disneyworlddreaming said:


> Updating my list!
> Need: 3,4,5,6,7,10,14,16,17,19,22,23,28,29,33,35,37,38,39,40,43,50,54,55,56,62,63,66,67,69
> 
> Have to trade: 1,25,27,36,45,48,51,52,59,05P, 06P




Sending you a PM as well


----------



## TBell25

TBell25 said:


> I'm in search of party cards. Looking for 1p, 2p,3p and 5p. I have 4p HDL Snowfort Barricade to exchange in return.



Updating my list. Now in search of 1P, 2P and 5P have 4P to trade


----------



## TBell25

jeremy1002 said:


> Does anyone have a 04p (Huey, Dewey and Louie's Snowfort Barricade) available to trade?  Please drop me a note if so!


 

Nice easy trade with Jeremy.


----------



## rcbarker

Need: 61-70 and P4, P5, P6.
Have: 1-60 (will trade multiples of these for my needs).  I also now have some unopened packs!


----------



## like2workout

i have an entire set of 1-60 that i'm looking to trade for 2 of the lightning bolt cards.  i'm looking for 61 (ariel), 62 (dumbo), 65 (jasmine), or 69 (mushu) - any 2 of those.  please let me know if interested.  thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

Looking to trade lightning for lightning.

I have an extra Ariel (61) and Dumbo (62).

Looking for Finn McMissle (63), Hercules (64) or Mama Odie (66).

Please PM if interested.


----------



## lmpc22

We are looking to complete our basic set. My 7&10 year olds sons would appreciate your help!

Sorcerer Cards List WANTED
03 – Buzz Lightyear’s Astro Blaster
04 – Doris’s Bowler Hat Attack

Here's what we have available to trade for them.  Some we have multiples to trade as noted.

Sorcerer Cards TRADE List
23 – Aladdin’s Lamp (2)
24 – Bolt’s Super Bark (2)
37 – The Queen of Hearts’s Card Army
41 – Aurora’s Rose Petals
44 – Dash’s Whirlwind (3)
45 – Flower’s Flowers (3)
46 – Gopher’s Demolition Dynamite
48 – Lumiere’s Candle Blast
49 – Mowgli’s Swinging Vine 
50 – Mr. Toad’s Wild Ride
54 – Pumbaa’s Odorous Gas
55 – Quasimodo’s Bell 
56 – Rafiki’s Wisdom Stick
57 – The Blue Fairy’s Wand Wish (2)
58 – The Woozles’ Woozle Nightmare
60 – Tiana’s Hot Sauce

Thanks in advance for your help.
My direct email is lmpc22@aol.com


----------



## lmpc22

zaxonork said:


> Sending you a PM as well


I'll trade you 


zaxonork said:


> Sending you a PM as well


I'll trade you #23 for your #52


----------



## Snork

Hello everyone. I'm looking for party cards.

I have 2xP06 (Elsa's Icy Shield)
I'm looking for either P01 (Chip and Dale's Bag of Tricks) -and- P05 (The Pirate Helmsman Bombardment)
I'll trade one for one, or if you have both I have many extra cards and 7 unopened packs of cards (I'm a WDW local), or I will trade both Elsa cards.

Just let me know if you are interested. We can do a mail trade or trade in the parks. If we do a mail trade please have a positive history of trades in the forum due to the rarity of the cards.

Thank you.


----------



## GeraldineW

We just returned from the World and my son is now hooked on the Sorcerer game.  He would like to complete his card set so we are looking to trade if anyone is interested.

My son needs:  2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 14, 19, 21, 22, 29, 35, 40, 51

We have duplicates to trade of:  8, 12, 17, 23, 24, 27, 28, 30, 38, 39, 41, 42, 43, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 59


----------



## Pills

Need: 9, 16, 17, 19, 21.  Have a LOT of doubles.

I do have extras of party cards (02/P and 04/P) but I'm only trading them for other party cards for now - I need all others.


----------



## CrazyKatLady

Pills said:


> Need: 9, 16, 17, 19, 21.  Have a LOT of doubles.
> 
> I do have extras of party cards (02/P and 04/P) but I'm only trading them for other party cards for now - I need all others.



I have 9, do you have 3?


----------



## Pills

CrazyKatLady said:


> I have 9, do you have 3?



I believe I do - I'll check when I get home.


----------



## CrazyKatLady

Pills said:


> I believe I do - I'll check when I get home.



Ok thank you


----------



## Pills

CrazyKatLady said:


> Ok thank you


Sorry - forgot to check last night.  I do have extra #3s.  Trade is good by me!


----------



## stacecakes

Just got back from a trip to WDW. Now that my girls are old enough to enjoy the game, DH and I started paying more attention to our card collection. I was delighted to see how close we were to a full set- until I came here and saw how tricky it is to get cards 61-70... and how stupid I was to trade a P4 for something in the 1-60 range. Oh well. 

Here is what we are missing:
4, 6,10, 19, 33, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69,70, P5, P6

Here is what we have to trade:
1, 2x2, 3, 7, 8, 12, 16, 17x2, 18, 21, 22x4, 23, 24, 25x3, 26x2, 27x2, 28, 30x3, 31, 32x2, 34x2, 35x3, 36x4, 37, 38, 39x2, 41x4, 42x3, 43x2, 45, 46, 47x5, 48x3, 49, 50, 51x3, 53, 54x3, 55x5, 56x5, 57, 58, 59, 60x4
also, we have
p01x2, P02x2, and P03x4. The party cards I'd like to hold for other party cards or for combo deals in the 61-70 range. I'm in CT so mail seems to be the best option. let me know if you're interested! Would love to havea complete set for our next trip.


----------



## millva

stacecakes said:


> Just got back from a trip to WDW. Now that my girls are old enough to enjoy the game, DH and I started paying more attention to our card collection. I was delighted to see how close we were to a full set- until I came here and saw how tricky it is to get cards 61-70... and how stupid I was to trade a P4 for something in the 1-60 range. Oh well.
> 
> Here is what we are missing:
> 4, 6,10, 19, 33, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69,70, P5, P6
> 
> Here is what we have to trade:
> 1, 2x2, 3, 7, 8, 12, 16, 17x2, 18, 21, 22x4, 23, 24, 25x3, 26x2, 27x2, 28, 30x3, 31, 32x2, 34x2, 35x3, 36x4, 37, 38, 39x2, 41x4, 42x3, 43x2, 45, 46, 47x5, 48x3, 49, 50, 51x3, 53, 54x3, 55x5, 56x5, 57, 58, 59, 60x4
> also, we have
> p01x2, P02x2, and P03x4. The party cards I'd like to hold for other party cards or for combo deals in the 61-70 range. I'm in CT so mail seems to be the best option. let me know if you're interested! Would love to havea complete set for our next trip.




I need 3 and I can provide 6


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

Have 05P & 06P that I would love to trade for 07P which some people should have in hand today!


----------



## HollenAngi

I have the Elsa Christmas Party card that I am looking to trade for this years Minnie Mouse Halloween card.


----------



## CrazyKatLady

The Minnie Halloween card is so cute! I'm jealous of those that get to go to the NSSHP this year

Anyway! Looking to finish out my next set

*Need:*
1, 3, 4, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 20

*Have to trade:*
2, 19, 23, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 31, 34, 36, 37, 38, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45,46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 59, 60


----------



## spudboy62

stacecakes said:


> Just got back from a trip to WDW. Now that my girls are old enough to enjoy the game, DH and I started paying more attention to our card collection. I was delighted to see how close we were to a full set- until I came here and saw how tricky it is to get cards 61-70... and how stupid I was to trade a P4 for something in the 1-60 range. Oh well.
> 
> Here is what we are missing:
> 4, 6,10, 19, 33, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69,70, P5, P6
> 
> Here is what we have to trade:
> 1, 2x2, 3, 7, 8, 12, 16, 17x2, 18, 21, 22x4, 23, 24, 25x3, 26x2, 27x2, 28, 30x3, 31, 32x2, 34x2, 35x3, 36x4, 37, 38, 39x2, 41x4, 42x3, 43x2, 45, 46, 47x5, 48x3, 49, 50, 51x3, 53, 54x3, 55x5, 56x5, 57, 58, 59, 60x4
> also, we have
> p01x2, P02x2, and P03x4. The party cards I'd like to hold for other party cards or for combo deals in the 61-70 range. I'm in CT so mail seems to be the best option. let me know if you're interested! Would love to havea complete set for our next trip.


----------



## spudboy62

stacecakes said:


> Just got back from a trip to WDW. Now that my girls are old enough to enjoy the game, DH and I started paying more attention to our card collection. I was delighted to see how close we were to a full set- until I came here and saw how tricky it is to get cards 61-70... and how stupid I was to trade a P4 for something in the 1-60 range. Oh well.
> 
> Here is what we are missing:
> 4, 6,10, 19, 33, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69,70, P5, P6
> 
> Here is what we have to trade:
> 1, 2x2, 3, 7, 8, 12, 16, 17x2, 18, 21, 22x4, 23, 24, 25x3, 26x2, 27x2, 28, 30x3, 31, 32x2, 34x2, 35x3, 36x4, 37, 38, 39x2, 41x4, 42x3, 43x2, 45, 46, 47x5, 48x3, 49, 50, 51x3, 53, 54x3, 55x5, 56x5, 57, 58, 59, 60x4
> also, we have
> p01x2, P02x2, and P03x4. The party cards I'd like to hold for other party cards or for combo deals in the 61-70 range. I'm in CT so mail seems to be the best option. let me know if you're interested! Would love to havea complete set for our next trip.


 
I have an extra Minnie Card (P07) I can trade you for your P01 or P02.  Private message me if you are interested.


----------



## goofy370

I have several of the older party cards. I am looking to trade for this years Minnie card. Let me know if you are able to trade. 
Thanks


----------



## spudboy62

goofy370 said:


> I have several of the older party cards. I am looking to trade for this years Minnie card. Let me know if you are able to trade.
> Thanks


 
I am looking for P01-P04.  Do you have any of those to trade?  Are you local to do a trade?


----------



## millva

Hello all.  I'm in need of the following to finish my daughter's collection.

3,4,10,11,13,15,16,17,18,19,26,41,51 and 61-70

I have the following available to trade,

5,6,7,9,14,21,23,24,25,27,32,25,36,38,42,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,52,54,55,56,58,59,60

Thank you very much!


----------



## kirk mcclain

Hello to all new to site. Have a annual pass and just started playing the sorceres game. Trying to complete the set and figured maybe can do so on this board. Have a few base extras cards 1-60. Have extra 63, 66, 69 and extra minnies  p7.

Have complete base set 1-60
need 62, 65, 67 as well as p1-p4


----------



## HollenAngi

kirk mcclain said:


> Hello to all new to site. Have a annual pass and just started playing the sorceres game. Trying to complete the set and figured maybe can do so on this board. Have a few base extras cards 1-60. Have extra 63, 66, 69 and extra minnies  p7.
> 
> Have complete base set 1-60
> need 62, 65, 67 as well as p1-p6



I can trade you P6 for P7.


----------



## kirk mcclain

I would be willing to do that.


----------



## kirk mcclain

goofy370 said:


> I have several of the older party cards. I am looking to trade for this years Minnie card. Let me know if you are able to trade.
> Thanks


Have minnie card what older party cards do you have avalible?


----------



## spudboy62

millva said:


> Hello all.  I'm in need of the following to finish my daughter's collection.
> 
> 3,4,10,11,13,15,16,17,18,19,26,41,51 and 61-70
> 
> I have the following available to trade,
> 
> 5,6,7,9,14,21,23,24,25,27,32,25,36,38,42,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,52,54,55,56,58,59,60
> 
> Thank you very much!


 
I can give you 26, 41, and 51 for your 14.  Private message me with your address if you are interested.  Thanks!


----------



## millva

spudboy62 said:


> I can give you 26, 41, and 51 for your 14.  Private message me with your address if you are interested.  Thanks!



I don't seem to have enough posts to do a private message yet.  Trade is good with me


----------



## spudboy62

millva said:


> I don't seem to have enough posts to do a private message yet.  Trade is good with me


 
I will send you a private message.


----------



## spudboy62

spudboy62 said:


> I will send you a private message.


 

Apparently I am not able to message you either since you don't yet have enough posts.  Just email me your mailing address at spudboy62@hotmail.com and I will respond with mine.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## HollenAngi

kirk mcclain said:


> I would be willing to do that.


please email me at (Removed) as I am unable to message you.


----------



## kirk mcclain

Email sent.


HollenAngi said:


> please email me at angelagarland76@yahoo.com as I am unable to message you.


email sent.


----------



## millva

spudboy62 said:


> I will send you a private message.


Thank you!


----------



## kirk mcclain

HollenAngi said:


> please email me at (Removed) as I am unable to message you.


Could you email me address at kmcc377259@aol.com thanks.


----------



## millva

CrazyKatLady said:


> The Minnie Halloween card is so cute! I'm jealous of those that get to go to the NSSHP this year
> 
> Anyway! Looking to finish out my next set
> 
> *Need:*
> 1, 3, 4, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 20
> 
> *Have to trade:*
> 2, 19, 23, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 31, 34, 36, 37, 38, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45,46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 59, 60




I have an extra  6, 7 or 9  to trade for your 19  if you're interested.  Thanks!


----------



## zaxonork

Looking for the new 07P - Minnie Mouse’s Costume Chaos and trying to complete the Bolt cards missing 62-65-66-67-68-69-70, but have no extra Bolt or Party cards to offer.

I have some Kid Icarus AR Cards from Nintendo to trade for the party card as well for Bolt cards unless someone is willing to offer one of these for my extra cards?

Here is the list of my extra SOTMK cards: 23-33-34-39-40-41-42-43-44-45-46-47-49-50-51-52-53-54-55-56-57-58

Thanks!


----------



## CrazyKatLady

Reposting and adding something extra to it

*Need:*
3, 4, 9, 10, 11, 12, 15, 16, 20

*Have to trade:*
2, 21, 23, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 34, 36, 37, 38, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45,46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 59, 60
*
61+ for trade:*
none at the moment
*_Right now, I'm only trading 61+ cards for P01, P02, P03, P04, P05 party cards. _


----------



## ShadowRyou

Hi there! I am looking to trade for P07 (Minnie).

I have available for trade P05 (Pirates), P06 (Elsa) that are notable to trade. 

I have no 61 - 70 available.

I have 06, 07, 10, 12, 13, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22 also available as well as most of the cards between 23 and 60 available as well.

Look forward to making a trade, thanks a bunch!


----------



## ShadowRyou

kirk mcclain said:


> Hello to all new to site. Have a annual pass and just started playing the sorceres game. Trying to complete the set and figured maybe can do so on this board. Have a few base extras cards 1-60. Have extra 63, 66, 69 and extra minnies  p7.
> 
> Have complete base set 1-60
> need 62, 65, 67 as well as p1-p6



I can trade you p5 or p6 for a p7 if you'd like.


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

Updating my list!

Need: 3,4,5,10,14,16,17,19,22,23,33,35,37,38,39,54,55,62,63,66,67,69   01P,02P,03P,04P, 07P

Available to trade: 1,8,9,25,27,30,36,41,42,45,48,49,51,52,57,58,59   05P, 06P
Hoping to trade party cards for party cards if possible!


----------



## spudboy62

Thanks for the easy trade with Millva.


----------



## millva

Thank you for a great trade with spudboy62!


----------



## Pills

Still need #19 to complete the regular set.

Also have plenty of P02 and P04 to trade, but looking for P03, P05 and P06 only at this point.  I have a friend going down that will get me the new card.


----------



## Cluelyss

disneyworlddreaming said:


> Updating my list!
> 
> Need: 3,4,5,10,14,16,17,19,22,23,33,35,37,38,39,54,55,62,63,66,67,69   01P,02P,03P,04P, 07P
> 
> Available to trade: 1,8,9,25,27,30,36,41,42,45,48,49,51,52,57,58,59   05P, 06P
> Hoping to trade party cards for party cards if possible!


Sent you a PM


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Great trade, spudboy62!  Good luck with the rest of your set!


----------



## 2DisPrincesses

I have an extra 05 Pirate Helmsman's Bombardment Party card if anyone is interested in trading for this year's 07 Minnie Party Card.


----------



## spudboy62

DreamIsaWish said:


> Great trade, spudboy62!  Good luck with the rest of your set!


 
Thanks for the awesome trade DreamIsaWish!


----------



## millva

Thanks for a great trade CrazyKatLady


----------



## millva

Updating my list,

  Need:   3, 4, 10, 11, 13, 15, 16, 17, 18, 61-70, 01P-07P

Available to trade:   5, 6, 9, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27, 32, 35, 36, 38, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 52, 54, 55, 56, 58, 59, 60

Thank you!


----------



## saradela

Anyone from Mexico?

If not, I am traveling to the US on October. I can send it to you then or from here (will take two weeks for arrival, tho. Can provide free tracking). Can FedEx trade too.
I have:

05P: Pirate from MNSSHP (x1)
07P: Minnie from MNSSHP (x2)

Looking for:

03P: Hitchhiking Ghosts from MNSSHP 2013.
06P: Elsa`s Icy Shield from MVMCP

First time trading these cards! I can provide time stamp if needed, thanks!


----------



## ShadowRyou

saradela said:


> Anyone from Mexico?
> 
> If not, I am traveling to the US on October. I can send it to you then or from here (will take two weeks for arrival, tho. Can provide free tracking). Can FedEx trade too.
> I have:
> 
> 05P: Pirate from MNSSHP (x1)
> 07P: Minnie from MNSSHP (x2)
> 
> Looking for:
> 
> 03P: Hitchhiking Ghosts from MNSSHP 2013.
> 06P: Elsa`s Icy Shield from MVMCP
> 
> First time trading these cards! I can provide time stamp if needed, thanks!


I would be happy to trade you an Elsa's Icy Shield for a Minnie card if you would like!


----------



## jennab113

I have the following for trade:
21x2, 25, 27, 28x3, 29x2*, 31, 32, 33, 38x2, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44x2, 46, 47x2, 49x2, 51, 52, 55, 56, 58x3, 59, 60x4
*one is faded but that's the way it came out of the package

I am looking for:
3, 7, 18, 19, 36 - I would trade more than 1 of the cards above for one of the star cards listed here.


----------



## millva

jennab113 said:


> First of all, I have an extra MNSSHP Minnie I would like to trade for this year's Christmas card if anyone is interested.  I also have these bolts and would be willing to trade one for the MVMCP card: 62, 64, 65, 66, 67, 69
> 
> I have the following for trade:
> 4, 21x2, 25, 27, 28x3, 29x2*, 31, 32, 33, 38x2, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44x2, 46, 47x2, 49x2, 51, 52, 55, 56, 58x3, 59, 60x4
> *one is faded but that's the way it came out of the package
> 
> I am looking for:
> 3, 7, 9, 18, 19, 36 - I would trade more than 1 of the cards above for one of the star cards listed here.



I have an extra 9  that I will happily trade for your 4.  Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

jennab113 said:


> First of all, I have an extra MNSSHP Minnie I would like to trade for this year's Christmas card if anyone is interested.  I also have these bolts and would be willing to trade one for the MVMCP card: 62, 64, 65, 66, 67, 69
> 
> I have the following for trade:
> 4, 21x2, 25, 27, 28x3, 29x2*, 31, 32, 33, 38x2, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44x2, 46, 47x2, 49x2, 51, 52, 55, 56, 58x3, 59, 60x4
> *one is faded but that's the way it came out of the package
> 
> I am looking for:
> 3, 7, 9, 18, 19, 36 - I would trade more than 1 of the cards above for one of the star cards listed here.


I will be attending MVMCP on 12/3 and would be happy to trade you a P08 for this years MNSSHP card if you can wait that long!!


----------



## CrazyKatLady

My friend gave me a few p07 cards, so now I have some I can trade with! I really need p02 and p03.


----------



## jennab113

millva said:


> I have an extra 9  that I will happily trade for your 4.  Thanks!


 Great!  I'll PM you my address.



Cluelyss said:


> I will be attending MVMCP on 12/3 and would be happy to trade you a P08 for this years MNSSHP card if you can wait that long!!


 I can definitely wait!  Yay, thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

jennab113 said:


> I can definitely wait!  Yay, thanks!


 Great !! Will be in touch once I have card in hand


----------



## jeremy1002

Available: 01, 02, 03, 08, 11, 19, 24, 28, 29, 30, 32, 35x2, 36, 37, 43x2, 44, 45, 46, 52, 57, 58, 59
Party card P07

Need:  Any bolt card 61-70.


----------



## KevininGeorgia

Hi all,

I am excited to discover there is a trade option besides ebay!  This is what I need and have to trade:

Need:  1,10,11,15

Have for trade: 3,5,6,7,8,12,13,18,19,20,21,22

Also, will trade 04/P (Huey, Louie, and Dewey's Snow Fort Barricade) for other 00/P Party Cards.


----------



## like2workout

hello!  would anyone want to mail trade my minnie mouse halloween party card from this year for 65 (jasmine) or 69 (mushu)?  thanks!


----------



## vinotinto

disneyworlddreaming said:


> Updating my list!
> 
> Need: 3,4,5,10,14,16,17,19,22,23,33,35,37,38,39,54,55,62,63,66,67,69   01P,02P,03P,04P, 07P
> 
> Available to trade: 1,8,9,25,27,30,36,41,42,45,48,49,51,52,57,58,59   05P, 06P
> Hoping to trade party cards for party cards if possible!



I have a 10 and 07P to trade for your 05P and 06P. Would love to make this happen!

P.S. - PM'ed you.


----------



## KevininGeorgia

disneyworlddreaming said:


> Updating my list!
> 
> Need: 3,4,5,10,14,16,17,19,22,23,33,35,37,38,39,54,55,62,63,66,67,69   01P,02P,03P,04P, 07P
> 
> Available to trade: 1,8,9,25,27,30,36,41,42,45,48,49,51,52,57,58,59   05P, 06P
> Hoping to trade party cards for party cards if possible!


I would be interested in trading 3 or 5 for 1.  I would also love to trade 04P for either 05P or 06P if either is still available.


----------



## vinotinto

Just went through all the kids cards and organized them (that was a big job that made the pain of coming back a little less painful).

*Need:* 01P, 02P, 03P, 04P, 05P, 06P, 61-70

*Available:* 4, 7, 10, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 31, 33, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60.

*Also available (Party):* 07P (2X - from 2015 MNSSHP). Would love to trade for old party cards.

Reply or PM me if interested!


----------



## jeremy1002

I'm looking to trade (by mail) a Minnie p7 card for any two bolt cards 61-70. Thanks for considering!


----------



## Tigger Hokie

Hello, new to the forum, just went for a week with the whole family and collected a ton of cards. I am a 13 and 29 away from a complete base set and have most of a second set, anyone else maintain a second 1-60 for Park Play? Like many others I am glad to find a forum for trading and avoiding the madness of Ebay because this is about the fun of the cards and not the money. I do have a second 07P from MNSSHP this year that I can put in the mix for Bolts or another P. 

Also as a heads up the booster packs are back in stock at DisneyStore.com as of this afternoon.

Need for First Set (18): 13, 29, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, 01P, 02P, 03P, 04P, 05P, 06P

Deciding whether to complete for park play a second set of 1-60 (19): 4, 6, 7, 11, 12, 13, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 36, 41, 53, would look for this purpose to find someone else needing a bunch for a set and perhaps do a bulk trade of needs…

Available to trade (51):  10, 14, 16, 23, 24(5), 25(3), 26, 27(2), 34, 35, 37(3), 40, 43(2), 46(2), 47(5), 48(2), 49(2), 50, 51(2), 52(2), 54, 55, 57, 58(2), 59(4), 60(3)

Also have 1 x 07P from 2015 MNSSHP


----------



## Tigger Hokie

KevininGeorgia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am excited to discover there is a trade option besides ebay!  This is what I need and have to trade:
> 
> Need:  1,10,11,15
> 
> Have for trade: 3,5,6,7,8,12,13,18,19,20,21,22
> 
> Also, will trade 04/P (Huey, Louie, and Dewey's Snow Fort Barricade) for other 00/P Party Cards.



Could trade 10 for the 13 I need....


----------



## vinotinto

goofy370 said:


> I have several of the older party cards. I am looking to trade for this years Minnie card. Let me know if you are able to trade.
> Thanks


Sent you a PM. Would be interested in an old card for this year's Minnie P07. Thanks for considering!


----------



## Mercenary

Hello all I am looking for someone that will be going to the Christmas parties this year and is willing to trade 2 or 3 of those party cards for 2 or 3 of my Minnie Mouse Halloween party cards.

Lmk...


----------



## Cluelyss

Tigger Hokie said:


> Hello, new to the forum, just went for a week with the whole family and collected a ton of cards. I am a 13 and 29 away from a complete base set and have most of a second set, anyone else maintain a second 1-60 for Park Play? Like many others I am glad to find a forum for trading and avoiding the madness of Ebay because this is about the fun of the cards and not the money. I do have a second 07P from MNSSHP this year that I can put in the mix for Bolts or another P.
> 
> Also as a heads up the booster packs are back in stock at DisneyStore.com as of this afternoon.
> 
> Need for First Set (18): 13, 29, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, 01P, 02P, 03P, 04P, 05P, 06P
> 
> Deciding whether to complete for park play a second set of 1-60 (19): 4, 6, 7, 11, 12, 13, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 36, 41, 53, would look for this purpose to find someone else needing a bunch for a set and perhaps do a bulk trade of needs…
> 
> Available to trade (51):  10, 14, 16, 23, 24(5), 25(3), 26, 27(2), 34, 35, 37(3), 40, 43(2), 46(2), 47(5), 48(2), 49(2), 50, 51(2), 52(2), 54, 55, 57, 58(2), 59(4), 60(3)
> 
> Also have 1 x 07P from 2015 MNSSHP


I have an extra 22 I could trade you for your 14. I also have a few of the others you are looking for in set #2 as well. Looks like you are too new to PM yet, but you can email me at xxxx if you are interested in trading. Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

Have an extra 62 and 70, looking for 63 and 64. Please PM if interested. Thanks!!


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

Updating again! 

NEED: 3,4,5,14,16,17,19,22,33,38,54,55,62,63,66,67,69 & 01P,03P,07P

Available to trade: 8,25,27,30,35,36,41,42,45,48,49,51,52,57,58,59,06P
Thanks all!


----------



## Tigger Hokie

Got some booster packs so updating my needs and available trades, got 4 of the lightnings down with 2 available potentially to trade.

Need for First Set (13): 13, 61, 62, 64, 67, 68, 70, 01P, 02P, 03P, 04P, 05P, 06P

Deciding whether to complete for park play a second set of 1-60 (11): 4, 7, 13, 18, 19, 21, 22, 28, 31, 32, 53, would look for this purpose to find someone else needing a bunch for a set and perhaps do a bulk trade of needs…

Available to trade (51):  1, 6, 12, 14, 15, 16, 20, 23(2), 24(4), 25(3), 26, 27(4), 33, 34(2), 35(2), 36,  37(2), 40, 42, 43(2) ,44, 46(3), 47(4), 48(2), 49(3), 50, 51(3), 52(2), 54, 55(2), 56(2), 57 (2), 58(2), 59(3), 60(3)

Also have 1 x 07P from 2015 MNSSHP

Lightnings to Potentially Trade 63, 66


----------



## Tigger Hokie

disneyworlddreaming said:


> Updating again!
> 
> NEED: _3,4,5_,_14,16,17_,19,22,_33,38_,_54,55_,62,63,66,67,69 & 01P,03P,07P
> 
> Available to trade: 8,25,27,30,35,36,41,42,45,48,49,51,52,57,58,59,06P
> Thanks all!



Disneyworlddreaming, I cannot PM yet, send me a PM with how many of your #60 and under needs would you want to trade for the 06P, I can provide most of them...(up to 10 to be exact)


----------



## millva

Great trade with Jennab113


----------



## millva

Updating my list:

Need:  3, 10, 11, 15, 16, 17, 18, 61-69, 01P-07P

Have for trade:  5, 6, 7, 8, 21, 23, 24, 27, 28, 32, 35, 36, 37, 38, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 52, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60


----------



## Tigger Hokie

Cluelyss said:


> I have an extra 22 I could trade you for your 14. I also have a few of the others you are looking for in set #2 as well. Looks like you are too new to PM yet, but you can email me at agschreiber@gmail.com if you are interested in trading. Thanks!


Email sent how many posts until Private messaging is available?


----------



## Cluelyss

Tigger Hokie said:


> Email sent how many posts until Private messaging is available?


Thanks - got it!

I believe it's still 10 posts before you can PM.


----------



## Tigger Hokie

Well I do have 10 posts now, we have the email thing going but can someone see if they can PM me now please. Thanks.


----------



## Cluelyss

Tigger Hokie said:


> Well I do have 10 posts now, we have the email thing going but can someone see if they can PM me now please. Thanks.


Sent you a PM


----------



## vinotinto

ShadowRyou said:


> Hi there! I am looking to trade for P07 (Minnie).
> 
> I have available for trade P05 (Pirates), P06 (Elsa) that are notable to trade.
> 
> I have no 61 - 70 available.
> 
> I have 06, 07, 10, 12, 13, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22 also available as well as most of the cards between 23 and 60 available as well.
> 
> Look forward to making a trade, thanks a bunch!



Thanks for the trade ShadowRyou! Received it today.


----------



## vinotinto

Updating list:

*Need:* 01P, 02P, 03P, 04P, 05P, 08P, 61-70

*Available:* 4, 7, 10, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 31, 33, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60.

*Also available (Party):* 07P (2X - from 2015 MNSSHP) to trade for old party cards 01P - 05P or upcoming 08P.

Reply or PM me if interested!


----------



## cseca

Hello,
Does anybody have 05P for trade?

I Have: 01P, 02P, and 04P.

Thanks!


----------



## Mercenary

Mercenary said:


> Hello all I am looking for someone that will be going to the Christmas parties this year and is willing to trade 2 or 3 of those party cards for 2 or 3 of my Minnie Mouse Halloween party cards.
> 
> Lmk...




Any takers out there?  I am looking to secure 2 to 3 08p party cards from this year holiday party.


----------



## stacecakes

KevininGeorgia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am excited to discover there is a trade option besides ebay!  This is what I need and have to trade:
> 
> Need:  1,10,11,15
> 
> Have for trade: 3,5,6,7,8,12,13,18,19,20,21,22
> 
> Also, will trade 04/P (Huey, Louie, and Dewey's Snow Fort Barricade) for other 00/P Party Cards.




I would be happy to trade my 1 and 11 for your 6 and 19. 
easiest to email me since you don't have messaging yet: stacecakes@ yahoo


----------



## Scooby Dooby Doo

Hello All,

Newbies here, we are looking for the 2014 Halloween (Pirate Helmsman) and Holiday (Elsa's Icy Shield).  We are able to trade any cards to include the 2015 Halloween (Minnie Mouse's Costume Chaos).  Please shout out if you are able to make the trade?  Best of luck to all!


----------



## Tigger Hokie

Thanks to Cluelyss for the excellent mail trade, only half the lightnings and most of the party cards to go haha...


----------



## Tigger Hokie

Updated 10-29-15
Need for First Set (12): 13, 61, 62, 64, 67, 68, 01P, 02P, 03P, 04P, 05P, 06P
Park Play second set of 1-60 (11): 4, 7, 13, 18, 19, 21, 28, 31, 32, 53 

Available to trade (51):  1, 6, 12, 15, 16, 20, 23(2), 24(4), 25(3), 26, 27(4), 33, 34(2), 35(2), 36,  37(2), 40, 42, 43(2) ,44, 46(3), 47(4), 48(2), 49(3), 50, 51(3), 52(2), 54, 55(2), 56(2), 57 (2), 58(2), 59(3), 60(3)

Have 1 x 07P from 2015 MNSSHP, and after Christmas will have at least one MVMCP for trade. Party for Party please...
Lightning(s) to Trade: 66


----------



## Tigger Hokie

Updated again 10-30-15
Need for First Set (11): *13*, 61, 62, 67, 68, 01P, 02P, 03P, 04P, 05P, 06P
To complete a second set of 1-60 for park play (6): 4, 7, 13, 18, 19, 21, 

Available to trade (51):  1, 2,3, 6, 10, 11, 12, 15, 16, 20, 23(2), 24(4), 25(3), 26, 27(4), 29, 30, 33, 34(2), 35(2), 36,  37(2), 40, 42, 43(2) ,44, 46(3), 47(4), 48(2), 49(3), 50, 51(3), 52(2), 54, 55(2), 56(2), 57 (2), 58(2), 59(3), 60(3)

* Also have 1 x 07P from 2015 MNSSHP and Lightnings to Trade 63,66,69,70*


----------



## millva

Tigger Hokie said:


> Updated again 10-30-15
> Need for First Set (11): *13*, 61, 62, 67, 68, 01P, 02P, 03P, 04P, 05P, 06P
> To complete a second set of 1-60 for park play (6): 4, 7, 13, 18, 19, 21,
> 
> Available to trade (51):  1, 2,3, 6, 10, 11, 12, 15, 16, 20, 23(2), 24(4), 25(3), 26, 27(4), 29, 30, 33, 34(2), 35(2), 36,  37(2), 40, 42, 43(2) ,44, 46(3), 47(4), 48(2), 49(3), 50, 51(3), 52(2), 54, 55(2), 56(2), 57 (2), 58(2), 59(3), 60(3)
> 
> * Also have 1 x 07P from 2015 MNSSHP and Lightnings to Trade 63,66,69,70*



I have 7 and 21 to trade for your 15 and 16


----------



## Tigger Hokie

millva said:


> I have 7 and 21 to trade for your 15 and 16



PM sent


----------



## JoshK

Updated list 11/2/15
Only 3 more to go : )

Need: 64 Hercules Tower Topple
         68 Mr Incredible's Power Heave
         05P The Pirate Helmsman Bombardment

Party Available to trade: 0P1,0P2,0P3,0P4

Available to Trade: 1,2,4,5,6,7,10,13,14,15,18,19,20,21,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,43,,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60


----------



## JoshK

Tigger Hokie said:


> Updated again 10-30-15
> Need for First Set (11): *13*, 61, 62, 67, 68, 01P, 02P, 03P, 04P, 05P, 06P
> To complete a second set of 1-60 for park play (6): 4, 7, 13, 18, 19, 21,
> 
> Available to trade (51):  1, 2,3, 6, 10, 11, 12, 15, 16, 20, 23(2), 24(4), 25(3), 26, 27(4), 29, 30, 33, 34(2), 35(2), 36,  37(2), 40, 42, 43(2) ,44, 46(3), 47(4), 48(2), 49(3), 50, 51(3), 52(2), 54, 55(2), 56(2), 57 (2), 58(2), 59(3), 60(3)
> 
> * Also have 1 x 07P from 2015 MNSSHP and Lightnings to Trade 63,66,69,70*



I will trade you 01P,02P,03P,04P, and 13 for 07P,63,66,69,70


----------



## millva

JoshK said:


> Hello Everyone.
> Available to Trade: 1,2,4,5,6,7,10,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,43,,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60
> 
> Party Available to trade: 0P1,0P2,0P3,0P4
> 
> Need: 8,9,61,62,63,64,66,67,68,69,70, 0P5,0P6,0P7,0P8



I can trade you 8 for 16


----------



## JoshK

millva said:


> I can trade you 8 for 16


Deal you can email me at: Jkern0408@gmail.com. Since it won't let me PM yet : ( Thanks
Josh


----------



## JoshK

JoshK said:


> I will trade you 01P,02P,03P,04P, and 13 for 07P,63,66,69,70


I you need more then 1 of the party cards we can do that too!  Email me at: jkern408@gmail.com. Since i don't have PM yet thanks.
Josh


----------



## JoshK

disneyworlddreaming said:


> Updating my list!
> 
> Need: 3,4,5,10,14,16,17,19,22,23,33,35,37,38,39,54,55,62,63,66,67,69   01P,02P,03P,04P, 07P
> 
> Available to trade: 1,8,9,25,27,30,36,41,42,45,48,49,51,52,57,58,59   05P, 06P
> Hoping to trade party cards for party cards if possible!


I can trade you 01P,02P,03P for 9,05P,06P  Let me know. Email me at jkern0408@gmail.com. I don't have PM yet : ( thanks Josh


----------



## JoshK

Snork said:


> Hello everyone. I'm looking for party cards.
> 
> I have 2xP06 (Elsa's Icy Shield)
> I'm looking for either P01 (Chip and Dale's Bag of Tricks) -and- P05 (The Pirate Helmsman Bombardment)
> I'll trade one for one, or if you have both I have many extra cards and 7 unopened packs of cards (I'm a WDW local), or I will trade both Elsa cards.
> 
> Just let me know if you are interested. We can do a mail trade or trade in the parks. If we do a mail trade please have a positive history of trades in the forum due to the rarity of the cards.
> 
> Thank you.


I will you Trade 01P for 06P.  I don't have PM yet but my email address is: jkern0408@gmail.com. Let me know thanks. Josh


----------



## JoshK

uetzb said:


> Updating my list:
> 
> I have the following for trade: #61 Ariel's Bubble Attack, #62 Dumbo's Pink Elephant Parade, #64 Hercules Tower Topple, #70 Winnie the Pooh's Honey Bees
> 
> I am looking for the following: #63 Finn McMissile's Missile Salvo, #67 Merryweather's Stone Spell (need 2), 01/P Chip 'n'
> Dale's Bag of Tricks, 02/P Wayne and Lanny's Ornament Barrage, 04/P Huey, Dewey and Louie's Snowfort
> Barricade


I will trade you 01P,02P,04P for your #61,#62,#64
Please email me at: jkern0408@gmail.com as i can't PM yet. My kids loved the game and I want to surprise them with a full set for their surprise trip to Disney this January. Thank you Josh


----------



## Tigger Hokie

JoshK said:


> I will trade you 01P,02P,03P,04P, and 13 for 07P,63,66,69,70



Sent you an email, at 10 posts you can PM


----------



## JoshK

Tigger Hokie said:


> Sent you an email, at 10 posts you can PM


Good to know i can PM at 10 posts. I didn't get your email?  Maybe it just didn't come yet.  Did you want to do a trade? Thanks Josh


----------



## JoshK

Tigger Hokie said:


> Sent you an email, at 10 posts you can PM


Packed and ready to ship tomorrow


----------



## JoshK

JoshK said:


> Deal you can email me at: Jkern0408@gmail.com. Since it won't let me PM yet : ( Thanks
> Josh


Packed and ready to ship tomorrow! thanks


----------



## d-r

Hi everyone,
I have one extra 2015 Halloween party card to trade for one 2015 Christmas party card. Please PM me if you are going to the Christmas party and want to trade.


----------



## Tigger Hokie

3 more trades off in the mail will post updated list shortly...


----------



## Tigger Hokie

Updating 11/2/15 after flurry of trades
Need for First Set (6): , 61, 62, 67, 68, 05P, 06P
To complete a second set of 1-60 for park play (4): 4, 13, 18, 19
Available to trade (73):  1, 2,3, 6, 10, 11, 12, 20, 23(2), 24(4), 25(3), 26, 27(4), 29, 30, 33, 34(2), 35(2), 36, 37(2), 40, 42, 43(2) ,44, 46(3), 47(4), 48(2), 49(3), 50, 51(3), 52(2), 54, 55(2), 56(2), 57 (2), 58(2), 59(3), 60(3)
Also have 1 x 07P from 2015 MNSSHP, will have 08P after Holidays 
Lightnings to Trade All Out Right Now


----------



## Mercenary

Mercenary said:


> Any takers out there?  I am looking to secure 2 to 3 08p party cards from this year holiday party.




I know the holiday party will be here soon and takers?  I am looking to trade my extra (2-3) Halloween cards for a few of this year's Christmas party cards.

Thanks


----------



## Tigger Hokie

Excellent Trades with JoshK and Millva thanks


----------



## KevininGeorgia

Tigger Hokie said:


> Could trade 10 for the 13 I need....



Sorry for the delay - I can be reached at kevinjcu@gmail.com - still too new to PM but happy to exchange if you are still interested.


----------



## millva

Great trade with Tigger Hokie.  Thanks!


----------



## Noelle

Hi, 
I'm looking to complete a set for my daughter and a further another set for her friend who will be joining us for Xmas.  
Need:
7, 62, 63, 64, 67, 69, 1P, 3P, 5P
Have to trade:
1, 2, 5, 9, 17, 23, 24, 25, 26, 29, 30, 32, 33, 34, 36, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58. 60, 66

I'll also be going to the Xmas party on December 17th, so if anyone would be interested in setting up a trade for one of the other party cards I'm missing, please let me know.  We should have 3 or 4 extras.
Thanks


----------



## realfastbug

Noelle said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking to complete a set for my daughter and a further another set for her friend who will be joining us for Xmas.
> Need:
> 7, 62, 63, 64, 67, 69, 1P, 3P, 5P
> Have to trade:
> 1, 2, 5, 9, 17, 23, 24, 25, 26, 29, 30, 32, 33, 34, 36, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58. 60, 66
> 
> I'll also be going to the Xmas party on December 17th, so if anyone would be interested in setting up a trade for one of the other party cards I'm missing, please let me know.  We should have 3 or 4 extras.
> Thanks


I finally just signed up so i don't think i can pm you.  i'd love to trade you 7 for 9.  Please email me at realfastbug@gmail.com if you are still interested.


----------



## realfastbug

I finally got around to signing up here tondo some trading to finish up our set.  I'm too new to be able to pm but here is what i have and need.  You can email me at realfastbug@gmail.com.
Needs:
9,
24,
61,64,65,66,67,68,69
P01,P02,P03,P04,P05,P06
Jafar game card set
Creuella deville game card set

Offer to trade:
2,12,17,25,27,28,30,33,34,39,40,42,43,44,45,49,50,51,53,54,55,56,57
70
P07
Maleficent at home game card set
Dr. Facilier at home game card set


----------



## Rob133

Hey everyone i have a few extra halloween cards im looking to trade for past party cards other than elsa


----------



## bigempty

Hi everyone! Looking to complete a set for my nephew. Pls email me at rdelacruzca@hotmail.com

SOTMK cards for trading:

Have:
08, 09, 13, 19
23, 28, 29, 31, 32, 33, 34, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40
41, 43, 44-52, 54-60

Need:
3, 5, 10, 11, 15-18
20-22
53


----------



## Mercenary

Mercenary said:


> I know the holiday party will be here soon and takers?  I am looking to trade my extra (2-3) Halloween cards for a few of this year's Christmas party cards.
> 
> Thanks



Still looking for anyone that can help or would like to trade.  I know the party starts tonight hoping a few people from the board go soon and would like to trade.

Looking for 2 to 3 Christmas party cards from this year.  Would like to trade this years Halloween cards.  Lmk thanks!


----------



## Tigger Hokie

realfastbug said:


> I finally got around to signing up here tondo some trading to finish up our set.  I'm too new to be able to pm but here is what i have and need.  You can email me at realfastbug@gmail.com.
> Needs:
> 9,
> 24,
> 61,64,65,66,67,68,69
> P01,P02,P03,P04,P05,P06
> Jafar game card set
> Creuella deville game card set
> 
> Offer to trade:
> 2,12,17,25,27,28,30,33,34,39,40,42,43,44,45,49,50,51,53,54,55,56,57
> 70
> P07
> Maleficent at home game card set
> Dr. Facilier at home game card set



Email Sent


----------



## Tigger Hokie

bigempty said:


> Hi everyone! Looking to complete a set for my nephew. Pls email me at rdelacruzca@hotmail.com
> 
> SOTMK cards for trading:
> 
> Have:
> 08, 09, 13, 19
> 23, 28, 29, 31, 32, 33, 34, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40
> 41, 43, 44-52, 54-60
> 
> Need:
> 3, 5, 10, 11, 15-18
> 20-22
> 53


Email sent


----------



## Noelle

Hi,
Thanks to realfastbug, I only need a couple of the lightning cards & party cards to finish off my daughter's set.  So I figure I'll try to start another base set for a friend.
Need:
3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 27, 28, 31, 35, 37, 40, 41, 42, 43, 57, 59, 62, 63, 64, 67, 69, 1P, 3P, 5P
Have to trade:
26, 32, 33, 34, 36, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 53, 55, 56, 58, 66

I'll also be going to the Xmas party on December 17th, so if anyone would be interested in setting up a trade for one of the other party cards that I'm missing, please let me know. We should have 3 or 4 extras.
Thanks


----------



## HollenAngi

I have an Elsa Christmas card that I could trade for this year's Christmas card.


----------



## millva

Great trade with JoshK


----------



## millva

Updating my list

Need:  3, 10, 11, 17, 18, 61-70, 1P-7P

Available to trade:  5, 6, 23, 24, 27, 28, 32, 35, 36, 37, 38, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 52, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60


----------



## bigempty

Tigger Hokie said:


> Email sent


card#13 mailed out!


----------



## lt_lamb

Hello gang
I have several Halloween 2015
I need 3,4,7,8,10,15,17,19,21,22,25,30,34,61,62,63,64,65,67,68,69,70 Halloween 2014
Thanks
PM me and we can set up a swap


----------



## Tigger Hokie

bigempty said:


> card#13 mailed out!


I can send you 11, when I emailed I didn't provide an address though... are you sure you sent something to me  ? confused haha...


----------



## realfastbug

millva said:


> Updating my list
> 
> Need:  3, 10, 11, 17, 18, 61-70, 1P-7P
> 
> Available to trade:  5, 6, 23, 24, 27, 28, 32, 35, 36, 37, 38, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 52, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60



Hi,
I can trade you a 17 for your #24

I can't send PM yet but you can email me at realfastbug@gmail.com
Thanks


----------



## realfastbug

FYI booster packs are available again on disneystore.com as of last night anyway


----------



## Tigger Hokie

realfastbug said:


> FYI booster packs are available again on disneystore.com as of last night anyway


They were sold out again this morning, was watching all day...friends and family and free ship they didn't stand a chance....


----------



## Tigger Hokie

Updating Details 11/9/15
* Need for First Set (6): , 61, 62, 67, 68, 05P, 06P and to complete a base set for park play (4): 4, 13, 18, 19  *

Looking to trade primarily cards with more than one extra so I can make my daughter a set but all below are available…
* Available to trade (94)-*  1, 2(2),3, 6(2), 10, 11(2), 12(3),16, 20, 23(2), 24(5), 25(4), 26, 27(4), 29, 30, 33(3), 34(2), 35(2), 36,  37(4), 40(2), 42(2), 43(2) ,44(2), 46(5), 47(5), 48(2), 49(3), 50(2), 51(4), 52(2), 54, 55(3), 56(2), 57 (3), 58(3), 59(4), 60(3)

* Party to Trade* 1 x 07P from 2015 MNSSHP, will have 08P after Holidays 
* Lightnings to Trade* - All Out Right Now 
*Game Boards* - Jafar (3) and Cruella (1) complete extra game packs without cards I would trade for Lightning or Party, may have duplicate Doc and Maleficient, will check if interested


----------



## Noelle

Hi,
Thanks to tigger hokie, I only need a couple of the lightning cards & party cards to finish off my daughter's set. So I figure I'll try to start another base set for a friend.
Need:
3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 28, 31, 35, 39, 40, 41, 62, 63, 64, 67, 69, 1P, 3P, 5P
Have to trade:
26, 32, 33, 34, 36, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 55, 56, 58, 66

I'll also be going to the Xmas party on December 17th, so if anyone would be interested in setting up a trade for one of the other party cards that I'm missing, please let me know. We should have 3 or 4 extras.
Thanks


----------



## vinotinto

Updating list:

*Need:* 01P, 02P, 03P, 04P, 05P, 08P, 61, 67, 69, 70

*Available:* 4, 7, 10, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 31, 33, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60.

*Available Lighting: *64, 65

*Available Party:* 07P (trade for a party card)

Will throw in for free from the "Available" if you have Lighting or Party cards you would like to trade.


----------



## vinotinto

KevininGeorgia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am excited to discover there is a trade option besides ebay!  This is what I need and have to trade:
> 
> Need:  1,10,11,15
> 
> Have for trade: 3,5,6,7,8,12,13,18,19,20,21,22
> 
> Also, will trade 04/P (Huey, Louie, and Dewey's Snow Fort Barricade) for other 00/P Party Cards.


Hi @KevininGeorgia, do you still have 04P? I can trade it for 07P. I'll send you an email.


----------



## vinotinto

Cluelyss said:


> Have an extra 62 and 70, looking for 63 and 64. Please PM if interested. Thanks!!


Looking to trade a 64 for your 70. I'll PM you!


----------



## Noelle

realfastbug said:


> FYI booster packs are available again on disneystore.com as of last night anyway


Disneystore.com has the booster packs in again.  I was able to order a couple.


----------



## Tigger Hokie

Thanks Noelle, in the mail, so close on Master and Park Sets and now also working on daughter set...

* Need for 1st Set (6) : 61, 62, 67, 68, 05P, 06P  Park Set (4): 4, 13, 18, 19*  Kid Set(16): 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, 21, 22, 28, 31, 41 
* Available to trade (50)*-  2, 6, 11, 12(2), 23, 24(4), 25(3), 27(2), 33(2), 34, 35, 37(2), 40, 42, 44, 46(4), 47(4), 48, 49(2), 50, 51(3), 52, 55(2), 56, 57, 58(2), 59(2), 60(2) If need be might sacrifice a Kid set have to trade for a second set need…
* Party to Trade* 1 x 07P from 2015 MNSSHP, will have 08P after Holidays 
* Lightnings to Trade* - _All Out Right Now_
*Game Boards *- Jafar (3) and Cruella (1) complete extra game packs without cards I would trade for Lightning or Party, may have duplicate Doc and Maleficient, will check if interested


----------



## CrazyKatLady

Alright! Thought I should update my list now that I have stamps to mail with again 

*Need:*
_3, 4, 9, 11, 15, _
*
Have to trade:*
_2, 23, 24, 26-32, 34-39, 41-56, 58, 59, 60
_
Have 61+ that I will trade for party cards. I don't need P6, P7, or P8. Message me if interested!
Also, I have extra Minnie P7 cards I can trade for older party cards as well!


----------



## peanut3697

CrazyKatLady said:


> Alright! Thought I should update my list now that I have stamps to mail with again
> 
> *Need:*
> _3, 4, 9, 11, 15, _
> *
> Have to trade:*
> _4, 23, 24, 26-32, 34-39, 41-56, 58, 59, 60
> _
> Have 61+ that I will trade for party cards. Message me for more info if interested_!_





I just joined this forum a few minutes ago and cannot for the life of me figure out how to PM on here.  But I'd be willing to trade Minnie or Olaf cards with you for some bolt cards or if you have either P2 Wayne and Lanny or P5 The Pirates Helmsman.


----------



## Tigger Hokie

peanut3697 said:


> I just joined this forum a few minutes ago and cannot for the life of me figure out how to PM on here.  But I'd be willing to trade Minnie or Olaf cards with you for some bolt cards or if you have either P2 Wayne and Lanny or P5 The Pirates Helmsman.


Welcome, once you have 10 posts you will be able to PM


----------



## peanut3697

Thanks for the reply and the information!


----------



## CrazyKatLady

Hi! I'm sorry, I already have Minnie and I just traded for a Olaf. If you have any other party cards let me know!
I will correct my post and list the party cards I don't need


----------



## Wonderwife007

CrazyKatLady said:


> Alright! Thought I should update my list now that I have stamps to mail with again
> 
> *Need:*
> _3, 4, 9, 11, 15, _
> *
> Have to trade:*
> _2, 23, 24, 26-32, 34-39, 41-56, 58, 59, 60
> _
> Have 61+ that I will trade for party cards. I don't need P6, P7, or P8. Message me if interested!
> Also, I have extra Minnie P7 cards I can trade for older party cards as well!


----------



## Wonderwife007

I am looking for P1 P2 P3 P4 and/or P5. I have several P7s and a few P8s to trade. Thank you.


----------



## Wonderwife007

I am looking for P1 P2 P3 P4 and/or P5. I have several P7s and a few P8s to trade. Thank you.


----------



## harlock69

Hi All!

I've only posted on a couple of other thread since joining (can't PM yet), but I now have quite a few duplicate cards that I would like to hopefully trade.  I'll start with my dupes, then list what I'm looking for.  If interested, I can be emailed at eagen.john@gmail.com .

DUPLICATES: 2-#2, 1-#5, 1-#6, 2-#15, 2-#16, 1-#21, 3-#23, 1-#25, 1-#26, 1-#28, 2-#29, 2-#33, 1-#34, 1-#36, 1-#39, 2-#42, 2-#43, 2-#44, 2-#47, 1-#48, 3-#49, 2-#50, 1-#51, 3-#52, 4-#54, 3-#56, 1-#57, 2-#58, 1-#60.

NEED: 10, 13, 38.

Also have 3 of the P7 (2015 Halloween) to trade.  Need all prior holiday party cards.  P3(Hitchhiking Ghosts) and P5 (Helmsman) are priority for me, then any of the Christmas cards for the third.

Thanks for looking!
John


----------



## CrazyKatLady

Wonderwife007 said:


> I am looking for P1 P2 P3 P4 and/or P5. I have several P7s and a few P8s to trade. Thank you.



Thank you for the offer, but I am looking for those cards as well and don't need P7 or P8.


----------



## Wonderwife007

harlock69 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I've only posted on a couple of other thread since joining (can't PM yet), but I now have quite a few duplicate cards that I would like to hopefully trade.  I'll start with my dupes, then list what I'm looking for.  If interested, I can be emailed at eagen.john@gmail.com .
> 
> DUPLICATES: 2-#2, 1-#5, 1-#6, 2-#15, 2-#16, 1-#21, 1-#22, 3-#23, 1-#25, 1-#26, 1-#28, 2-#29, 2-#33, 1-#34, 1-#35, 1-#36, 1-#39, 2-#42
> 2-#43, 2-#44, 1-#46, 2-#47, 1-#48, 3-#49, 2-#50, 1-#51, 3-#52, 4-#54, 3-#56, 1-#57, 2-#58, 1-#59, 1-#60.
> 
> NEED: 10, 12, 13, 14, 30, 38.
> 
> Also have 3-P7 to trade.  Need all prior party cards.  (Hitchhiking Ghosts) and P5 (Helmsman) are priority, then any of the Christmas cards for the third.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> John


I have P8 to trade! Would love to have a P3! Would you be willing to trade?


----------



## harlock69

Hi WW007,

I may not have worded my post properly.  My apologies.  The only party cards I have are 3 of the P7.  I'm looking first for the two Halloween cards (P3 & P5), then , any of the Christmas cards for the third one.  .


----------



## Wonderwife007

Oh - I see how I read that wrong. I thought you had P3-P7 for trading. My apologies.


----------



## Wonderwife007

Tigger Hokie said:


> Welcome, once you have 10 posts you will be able to PM


Looking to trade P7s and/or P8s for P1 P2 P3 P4 and/or P5. If you can help please let me know. thanks!


----------



## like2workout

i have an extra minnie halloween party card that i'm looking to trade for the pooh card.  please let me know if anyone is interested.  thanks!


----------



## stacecakes

thanks to Kevin in georgia for a quick and easy trade!


----------



## stacecakes

Noelle said:


> Disneystore.com has the booster packs in again.  I was able to order a couple.


when you say booster packs do you mean the $13.95 game board bundle? Or are you able to just buy cards? I have game boards and don't know tat I want more...


----------



## Wonderwife007

stacecakes said:


> when you say booster packs do you mean the $13.95 game board bundle? Or are you able to just buy cards? I have game boards and don't know tat I want more...


That is what booster pack means. I do not believe you can buy just the cards without the board - at least not that I've ever seen direct from Disney. Some people sell them on eBay in unopened park packs(no lightening) or by the individual card


----------



## Wonderwife007

Wonderwife007 said:


> That is what booster pack means. I do not believe you can buy just the cards without the board - at least not that I've ever seen direct from Disney. Some people sell them on eBay in unopened park packs(no lightening) or by the individual card


Some people will trade the boards, though. Especially if you trade for non party cards


----------



## stacecakes

A friend just came back from WDW with p07, p08, and a bunch of packs for me (they don't play). 
SO now my only gaps are p05, p06, 61,62, 63, 64, 68, 69, 70. I may actually finish this before christmas!
I have a spare 66 as well as spare p01, p02, p03, and now p07 and p08. 
also have spares of 2,3,6,7,8,12, 14,17,21-28, 30-48, 50-60
anything you want to swap within those parameters would be welcome.


----------



## Wonderwife007

stacecakes said:


> A friend just came back from WDW with p07, p08, and a bunch of packs for me (they don't play).
> SO now my only gaps are p05, p06, 61,62, 63, 64, 68, 69, 70. I may actually finish this before christmas!
> I have a spare 66 as well as spare p01, p02, p03, and now p07 and p08.
> also have spares of 2,3,6,7,8,12, 14,17,21-28, 30-48, 50-60
> anything you want to swap within those parameters would be welcome.


I will trade 62 for P1 !!!


----------



## Wonderwife007

Wonderwife007 said:


> I will trade 62 for P1 !!!


I can't pm yet but I'd be happy to email you my info


----------



## Wonderwife007

stacecakes said:


> A friend just came back from WDW with p07, p08, and a bunch of packs for me (they don't play).
> SO now my only gaps are p05, p06, 61,62, 63, 64, 68, 69, 70. I may actually finish this before christmas!
> I have a spare 66 as well as spare p01, p02, p03, and now p07 and p08.
> also have spares of 2,3,6,7,8,12, 14,17,21-28, 30-48, 50-60
> anything you want to swap within those parameters would be welcome.


How can I contact you about trading the 62 you need for the P1 I need? Thanks


----------



## KevininGeorgia

stacecakes said:


> thanks to Kevin in georgia for a quick and easy trade!


Thank you!  Great trade.


----------



## realfastbug

Hi stacecakes, 
i have a 70 i can trade you for the 66.  Also, i have a couple of the game board packs i can trade you for party cards if you are interested.  I can't pm yet either but you can email me at realfastbug@gmail.com
Thanks


----------



## Wonderwife007

realfastbug said:


> Hi stacecakes,
> i have a 70 i can trade you for the 66.  Also, i have a couple of the game board packs i can trade you for party cards if you are interested.  I can't pm yet either but you can email me at realfastbug@gmail.com
> Thanks


If you are interested in party card trades I haves P8 and some P7s. I am seeking P2, P4, and P5. Thanks!


----------



## realfastbug

Wonderwife007 said:


> If you are interested in party card trades I haves P8 and some P7s. I am seeking P2, P4, and P5. Thanks!


I don't have any of the party cards you are looking for but i can trade you a home game pack (minus the spell cards) for a p8 if you like


----------



## Wonderwife007

realfastbug said:


> I don't have any of the party cards you are looking for but i can trade you a home game pack (minus the spell cards) for a p8 if you like


I appreciate the offer but I'm just looking for those party cards. Thanks anyway, though


----------



## realfastbug

I'm surprised that nobody has recreated the in-park experience for a home computer using a webcam.


----------



## realfastbug

based on the fan created cards it doesn't seem too far fetched of an idea


----------



## realfastbug

I went through the kids books more closely and here is the updated list of what we are looking for and what we have to trade. Thanks!
Looking for:
4, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 20, 22, 24, 31, 35, 37, 38, 46, 48, 59, 60,

Lightning Bolts: 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70,

Party: P01, P02, P03, P04, P05, P06, P08

Have to trade:

2, 5, 6, 12, 14, 25, 27, 28, 30, 33, 34, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57,  70, P07

We Also have some extra home game sets we can trade for lightning bolt or party cards
Maleficent at home game card set
Dr. Facilier at home game card set


----------



## realfastbug

so is it at 10 posts where you can pm?


----------



## KevininGeorgia

realfastbug said:


> so is it at 10 posts where you can pm?


I believe so


----------



## KevininGeorgia

I am almost there


----------



## KevininGeorgia

Feel free to make a random response to get to 10 posts... and I am sorry all for the clutter


----------



## KevininGeorgia

But I am just a couple away and I would like to be done with earning my ears.


----------



## KevininGeorgia

done. hurray.


----------



## Wonderwife007

I am seeking part card Wayne and lanny as well as part card pirates helmsman. I have  a few party card Minnie to trade. Message if interested. Thank you.


----------



## harlock69

realfastbug said:


> I went through the kids books more closely and here is the updated list of what we are looking for and what we have to trade. Thanks!
> Looking for:
> 4, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 20, 22, 24, 31, 35, 37, 38, 46, 48, 59, 60,
> 
> Lightning Bolts: 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70,
> 
> Party: P01, P02, P03, P04, P05, P06, P08
> 
> Have to trade:
> 
> 2, 5, 6, 12, 14, 25, 27, 28, 30, 33, 34, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57,  70, P07
> 
> We Also have some extra home game sets we can trade for lightning bolt or party cards
> Maleficent at home game card set
> Dr. Facilier at home game card set



Hi Realfastbug,

If you've still got 12, 14, and 30 to trade, I've got 22, 35, 46, 48, and 59 to choose from.


----------



## Wonderwife007

Wow- it has been an awesome trading day for me! To update I'm down to a few Minnie party cards (P07) to trade. I will trade for other party cards.


----------



## lt_lamb

I need 63, 65, 68, 69, P2 and P4

I have several Halloween and Christmas party 2015

Are you interested in a trade?


----------



## Wonderwife007

lt_lamb said:


> I need 63, 65, 67, 68, 39, 70, P2 and P4
> 
> I have several Halloween and Christmas party 2015
> 
> Are you interested in a trade?


I only have P7s left. I could trade a Minnie for an Olaf - though it seems you already have both?


----------



## realfastbug

harlock69 said:


> Hi Realfastbug,
> 
> If you've still got 12, 14, and 30 to trade, I've got 22, 35, 46, 48, and 59 to choose from.


Hi send me an email to realfastbug@gmail.com since yiu dont have pm yet.
Thanks


----------



## Tigger Hokie

realfastbug said:


> I went through the kids books more closely and here is the updated list of what we are looking for and what we have to trade. Thanks!
> Looking for:
> 4, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 20, 22, 24, 31, 35, 37, 38, 46, 48, 59, 60,
> 
> Lightning Bolts: 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70,
> 
> Party: P01, P02, P03, P04, P05, P06, P08
> 
> Have to trade:
> 
> 2, 5, 6, 12, 14, 25, 27, 28, 30, 33, 34, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57,  70, P07
> 
> We Also have some extra home game sets we can trade for lightning bolt or party cards
> Maleficent at home game card set
> Dr. Facilier at home game card set


Sent you a PM at 9 AM and just now sent an email, just LMK


----------



## harlock69

realfastbug said:


> Hi send me an email to realfastbug@gmail.com since yiu dont have pm yet.
> Thanks



Email with front and back pics of the cards on the way!


----------



## kingqueenandprincess

Hi everyone! New to the boards, my husband really got into the game last trip and we have some cards we would love to trade for ones we need.  We need the following-

4, 5, 9, 10, 11, 13, 15, 16, 17, 19, 36, 39, 47, 55, 61, 63, 64, 65, 66, 69, 70

We have the following to trade-

1, 2, 3, 6, 12, 18, 20, 25, 26, 28, 29, 31, 32, 35, 38, 40, 41, 43, 44, 46, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60

We also have a MNSSHP 2015 card 

Thanks so much everyone! I will go back in the thread and see what everyone has and needs too.


----------



## Tigger Hokie

kingqueenandprincess said:


> Hi everyone! New to the boards, my husband really got into the game last trip and we have some cards we would love to trade for ones we need.  We need the following-
> 
> 4, 5, 9, 10, 11, 13, 15, 16, 17, 19, 36, 39, 47, 55, 61, 63, 64, 65, 66, 69, 70
> 
> We have the following to trade-
> 
> 1, 2, 3, 6, 12, 18, 20, 25, 26, 28, 29, 31, 32, 35, 38, 40, 41, 43, 44, 46, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
> 
> We also have a MNSSHP 2015 card
> 
> Thanks so much everyone! I will go back in the thread and see what everyone has and needs too.


You wont be able to Private Message until you have 10 posts, I can send you 11 and 47 or 55 for your 18 and 31, send email to mcummins17@gmail.com if interested...


----------



## vinotinto

KevininGeorgia said:


> done. hurray.


Great trade with KevininGeorgia! Thank you and good luck on the additional trades.


----------



## realfastbug

Booster packs in stock again at disneystore.com


----------



## Wonderwife007

realfastbug said:


> Booster packs in stock again at disneystore.com[/QUOTE
> We only need one card to complete our one and only set! We are in need of The Pirates Helmsman party card. We have a Minnie party card to trade. Thanks!


----------



## Wonderwife007

We only need one card to complete our one and only set! We are in need of The Pirates Helmsman party card. We have a Minnie party card to trade. Thanks!


----------



## harlock69

Newly updated list of duplicates and wants.  PM or email me at eagen.john@gmail.com.

DUPLICATES: 2-#2, 1-#5, 1-#6, 2-#15, 2-#16, 1-#21, 3-#23, 1-#25, 1-#26, 1-#28, 2-#29, 2-#33, 1-#34, 1-#36, 1-#39, 2-#42, 2-#43, 2-#44, 2-#47, 1-#48, 3-#49, 2-#50, 1-#51, 3-#52, 4-#54, 3-#56, 1-#57, 2-#58, 1-#60.

NEED: 10, 13, 38.

Also have 3 of the P7 (2015 Halloween) to trade. Need all prior holiday party cards. P3(Hitchhiking Ghosts) and P5 (Helmsman) are priority for me, then any of the Christmas cards for the third.

Thanks for looking!
John


----------



## kingqueenandprincess

Tigger Hokie said:


> You wont be able to Private Message until you have 10 posts, I can send you 11 and 47 or 55 for your 18 and 31, send email to mcummins17@gmail.com if interested...


Thanks I'll shoot you an email


----------



## Wonderwife007

I have Minnie party cards (P7) for any other party cards


----------



## Tigger Hokie

Great trade with Noelle and pending with realfastbug and kingqueenandprincess... Will update tonight looking for P05 and lightnings...


----------



## millva

Great trade with realfastbug


----------



## Tigger Hokie

Update 11/16/2015
After Trades, Main Focus is finding a P05 for my P07 and the last three cards for Park Set. 

Need for 1st Set (6) : 61, 62, 67, 68, 05P, 06P  Park Set (3): 4, 13, 19  Kid Set(13): 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, 21, 22 
Available to trade (50)-  2, 6, 12(2), 23, 24(3), 25(3), 27(2), 33(2), 34, 35, 37(2), 40, 42, 44, 46(4), 47(3), 48, 49(2), 50, 51(3), 52, 55(2), 56, 57, 58(2), 59(2), 60(1) If need be might sacrifice a Kid set have to trade for a second set need…
Party to Trade 1 x 07P from 2015 MNSSHP, will have 08P after Holidays 
Lightnings to Trade - All Out Right Now
Game Boards - Jafar (3) and Cruella (1) complete extra game packs without cards I would trade for Lightning or Party, may have duplicate Doc and Maleficient, will check if interested


----------



## spudboy62

I will trade a #P7 (Minnie), and a #1, #2, #3, #5, and #6 for either a #P2 (Wayne and Lanny) or a #P4 (Huey, Dewey and Louie) if anyone has one to trade.  Thanks!


----------



## autismmom1

Hey all!  I have a MNSSHP "Minnie" card (P7) to trade for an MVMCP "Olaf" card (P8).  It has to be a mail trade and I will send it in a hard plastic sleeve.  I put it in the sleeve immediately upon receiving it at the party!  Please let me know if you are interested, I need the Olaf for my son's stocking!


----------



## SandyPA

Does anybody on this forum have transportation cards to trade? I been saving them for years and I only need a few to complete my sets. There are 4 sets now that WDW gave out.
I need from the 1st set of #1-18- #9,13
I need from the 2nd set of #1-25 - #14
The 4th set is being given out now at WDW and there is 27 cards in this set. I need any cards from #5-27.  
Pm me if anybody is interested in a trade. I do have a few cards from the 2nd and third set to trade.  I also have  scorerer cards to trade for transportation cards or Safety cards. Of yea, I also collect the wild about safety cards. I do not need any scorerer cards. my sets are complete. Thanks Sandy


----------



## Wonderwife007

SandyPA said:


> Does anybody on this forum have transportation cards to trade? I been saving them for years and I only need a few to complete my sets. There are 4 sets now that WDW gave out.
> I need from the 1st set of #1-18- #9,13
> I need from the 2nd set of #1-25 - #14
> The 4th set is being given out now at WDW and there is 27 cards in this set. I need any cards from #5-27.
> Pm me if anybody is interested in a trade. I do have a few cards from the 2nd and third set to trade.  I also have  scorerer cards to trade for transportation cards or Safety cards. Of yea, I also collect the wild about safety cards. I do not need any scorerer cards. my sets are complete. Thanks Sandy


I have extra Minnie part cards (P7s) to trade for any other party cards. Please let me know if you are interested. Thanks!


----------



## SandyPA

Wonderwife007 said:


> I have extra Minnie part cards (P7s) to trade for any other party cards. Please let me know if you are interested. Thanks!


I  do not have any Party cards to trade. AS for scorerer cards i have almost all extras  above 24.


----------



## millva

SandyPA said:


> Does anybody on this forum have transportation cards to trade? I been saving them for years and I only need a few to complete my sets. There are 4 sets now that WDW gave out.
> I need from the 1st set of #1-18- #9,13
> I need from the 2nd set of #1-25 - #14
> The 4th set is being given out now at WDW and there is 27 cards in this set. I need any cards from #5-27.
> Pm me if anybody is interested in a trade. I do have a few cards from the 2nd and third set to trade.  I also have  scorerer cards to trade for transportation cards or Safety cards. Of yea, I also collect the wild about safety cards. I do not need any scorerer cards. my sets are complete. Thanks Sandy



I have a couple Wild about Safety cards.  #9 and #4
PM me if you need them


----------



## sirenia88

Hi everyone.  First time trader.     I'm looking to trade a 06P (Elsa) for the new 08P (Olaf).  PM if interested.  Thanks!


----------



## Noelle

I only need a couple of the lightning cards & party cards to finish off my daughter's set and working to finish a base set for a friend.
Need:
 6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 18, 19, 21, 28, 31, 39, 40, 41, 62, 64, 67, 69, 1P, 3P, 5P
Have to trade:
16, 24, 26, 27, 32, 33, 34, 36, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 55, 56, 58, 66, 68, 70

I'll also be going to the Xmas party on December 17th, so if anyone would be interested in setting up a trade for one of the other party cards that I'm missing, please let me know. We should have 3 or 4 extras.
Thanks


----------



## kingqueenandprincess

Tigger Hokie said:


> Great trade with Noelle and pending with realfastbug and kingqueenandprincess... Will update tonight looking for P05 and lightnings...


 Great trade with tigger hokie !! Thanks so much!


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

stacecakes said:


> A friend just came back from WDW with p07, p08, and a bunch of packs for me (they don't play).
> SO now my only gaps are p05, p06, 61,62, 63, 64, 68, 69, 70. I may actually finish this before christmas!
> I have a spare 66 as well as spare p01, p02, p03, and now p07 and p08.
> also have spares of 2,3,6,7,8,12, 14,17,21-28, 30-48, 50-60
> anything you want to swap within those parameters would be welcome.



I have 61,69,68. I am looking for p02. Want to trade?


----------



## harlock69

Thanks to realfastbug for making my first card trade so pleasant!


----------



## Wonderwife007

harlock69 said:


> Thanks to realfastbug for making my first card trade so pleasant!


I have the Minnie party card P7 to trade for any other party card. Please let me know if you can help me out with this trade.


----------



## KevininGeorgia

Thanks vinotinto for a great trade!


----------



## harlock69

DUPLICATES TO TRADE: 2-#2, 1-#5, 1-#6, 1-#15, 2-#16, 1-#21, 3-#23, 1-#25, 1-#26, 1-#28, 2-#29, 2-#33, 1-#34, 1-#36, 1-#39, 2-#42, 2-#43, 2-#44, 2-#47, 1-#48, 3-#49, 2-#50, 1-#51, 3-#52, 4-#54, 3-#56, 1-#57, 2-#58, 1-#60.

NEED: 10 & 38.

Also have 3 of the P7 (Minnie's 2015 Halloween) to trade. Need all prior holiday party cards. P3(Hitchhiking Ghosts) and P5 (Helmsman) are priority for me, then any of the Christmas cards for the third.

Thanks for looking!
John


----------



## millva

kingqueenandprincess said:


> Hi everyone! New to the boards, my husband really got into the game last trip and we have some cards we would love to trade for ones we need.  We need the following-
> 
> 4, 5, 9, 10, 11, 13, 15, 16, 17, 19, 36, 39, 47, 55, 61, 63, 64, 65, 66, 69, 70
> 
> We have the following to trade-
> 
> 1, 2, 3, 6, 12, 18, 20, 25, 26, 28, 29, 31, 32, 35, 38, 40, 41, 43, 44, 46, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
> 
> We also have a MNSSHP 2015 card
> 
> Thanks so much everyone! I will go back in the thread and see what everyone has and needs too.




I can trade my 15 for your 3.


----------



## Tigger Hokie

kingqueenandprincess said:


> Great trade with tigger hokie !! Thanks so much!


Likewise thanks for the trade!


----------



## SandyPA

I have a P2 Wayne and Lanny card. And a P4 Huey ,dewy, louie Card I  would like to trade for  a P3 Haunted ghosts and an Olaf Card. Pm me if interested in a mail trade.


----------



## Noelle

Thanks to DreamisaWish, I'm super close to finishing my daughter's set.  I only need one more party card and 4 lightning cards and then I'm just working to finish a base set for a friend.
Need:
6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 18, 19, 21, 28, 31, 39, 40, 41, 62, 64, 67, 69, 5P
Have to trade:
16, 24, 26, 27, 32, 33, 34, 36, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 55, 56, 58, 66, 68, 70

I'll also be going to the Xmas party on December 17th, so if anyone would be interested in setting up a trade for 5P (Pirate Helmsman) that I'm missing, please let me know. We should have 1 or 2 extra Olaf cards.
Also, if anyone has the Cruella Game Board and might be willing to trade, I have Jafar, Dr. Facilier, and Maleficent.
Thanks


----------



## Wonderwife007

Noelle said:


> Thanks to DreamisaWish, I'm super close to finishing my daughter's set.  I only need one more party card and 4 lightning cards and then I'm just working to finish a base set for a friend.
> Need:
> 6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 18, 19, 21, 28, 31, 39, 40, 41, 62, 64, 67, 69, 5P
> Have to trade:
> 16, 24, 26, 27, 32, 33, 34, 36, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 55, 56, 58, 66, 68, 70
> 
> I'll also be going to the Xmas party on December 17th, so if anyone would be interested in setting up a trade for 5P (Pirate Helmsman) that I'm missing, please let me know. We should have 1 or 2 extra Olaf cards.
> Also, if anyone has the Cruella Game Board and might be willing to trade, I have Jafar, Dr. Facilier, and Maleficent.
> Thanks


We are getting 5 booster packs in the mail tomorrow- I'll let you know if we wind up with an extra Cruella board or anything else you need


----------



## Isles122

Noelle said:


> Thanks to DreamisaWish, I'm super close to finishing my daughter's set.  I only need one more party card and 4 lightning cards and then I'm just working to finish a base set for a friend.
> Need:
> 6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 18, 19, 21, 28, 31, 39, 40, 41, 62, 64, 67, 69, 5P
> Have to trade:
> 16, 24, 26, 27, 32, 33, 34, 36, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 55, 56, 58, 66, 68, 70
> 
> I'll also be going to the Xmas party on December 17th, so if anyone would be interested in setting up a trade for 5P (Pirate Helmsman) that I'm missing, please let me know. We should have 1 or 2 extra Olaf cards.
> Also, if anyone has the Cruella Game Board and might be willing to trade, I have Jafar, Dr. Facilier, and Maleficent.
> Thanks



I have never traded before so I'm not quite sure what I'm doing but I have 18,19,21,28,40 and 41 and of what you have to trade I need *27*, 16, 27, 47, *66*, *68, 70*.  I know over 60 is lightning I think so you may not want to trade or not want 1 for 1 but I'm open to what you might suggest, bold is what my priorities are.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

My son just started collecting.  I have extra halloween minnie cards.  Looking to trade for cards 61-70 or older party cards.


----------



## Wonderwife007

Noelle said:


> Thanks to DreamisaWish, I'm super close to finishing my daughter's set.  I only need one more party card and 4 lightning cards and then I'm just working to finish a base set for a friend.
> Need:
> 6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 18, 19, 21, 28, 31, 39, 40, 41, 62, 64, 67, 69, 5P
> Have to trade:
> 16, 24, 26, 27, 32, 33, 34, 36, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 55, 56, 58, 66, 68, 70
> 
> I'll also be going to the Xmas party on December 17th, so if anyone would be interested in setting up a trade for 5P (Pirate Helmsman) that I'm missing, please let me know. We should have 1 or 2 extra Olaf cards.
> Also, if anyone has the Cruella Game Board and might be willing to trade, I have Jafar, Dr. Facilier, and Maleficent.
> Thanks


----------



## Wonderwife007

I ended up with another Cruella board - pm me your address and we can work out w board trade


----------



## Alexsmommom1

harlock69 said:


> DUPLICATES TO TRADE: 2-#2, 1-#5, 1-#6, 1-#15, 2-#16, 1-#21, 3-#23, 1-#25, 1-#26, 1-#28, 2-#29, 2-#33, 1-#34, 1-#36, 1-#39, 2-#42, 2-#43, 2-#44, 2-#47, 1-#48, 3-#49, 2-#50, 1-#51, 3-#52, 4-#54, 3-#56, 1-#57, 2-#58, 1-#60.
> 
> NEED: 10 & 38.
> 
> Also have 3 of the P7 (Minnie's 2015 Halloween) to trade. Need all prior holiday party cards. P3(Hitchhiking Ghosts) and P5 (Helmsman) are priority for me, then any of the Christmas cards for the third.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> John




I have a #38 Sugar Plum fairies to trade.  Looking for #28 Frozone from your list of trades.  Please PM me if you are interested in a trade.


----------



## harlock69

Alexsmommom1 said:


> I have a #38 Sugar Plum fairies to trade.  Looking for #28 Frozone from your list of trades.  Please PM me if you are interested in a trade.



PM sent


----------



## Alexsmommom1

kingqueenandprincess said:


> Hi everyone! New to the boards, my husband really got into the game last trip and we have some cards we would love to trade for ones we need.  We need the following-
> 
> 4, 5, 9, 10, 11, 13, 15, 16, 17, 19, 36, 39, 47, 55, 61, 63, 64, 65, 66, 69, 70
> 
> We have the following to trade-
> 
> 1, 2, 3, 6, 12, 18, 20, 25, 26, 28, 29, 31, 32, 35, 38, 40, 41, 43, 44, 46, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
> 
> We also have a MNSSHP 2015 card
> 
> Thanks so much everyone! I will go back in the thread and see what everyone has and needs too.




Are you still looking for card #55?


----------



## harlock69

**Updated 11-24-15**

DUPLICATES TO TRADE: 2-#2, 1-#5, 1-#6, 1-#15, 2-#16, 1-#21, 3-#23, 1-#25, 1-#26, 2-#29, 2-#33, 1-#34, 1-#36, 1-#39, 2-#42, 2-#43, 2-#44, 2-#47, 1-#48, 3-#49, 2-#50, 1-#51, 3-#52, 4-#54, 3-#56, 1-#57, 2-#58, 1-#60.

NEED: #10 

Also have 3 of the P7 (Minnie's 2015 Halloween) to trade. Need all prior holiday party cards. P3(Hitchhiking Ghosts) and P5 (Helmsman) are priority for me, then any of the Christmas cards for the third.

Thanks for looking!
John


----------



## Noelle

Wonderwife007 said:


> I ended up with another Cruella board - pm me your address and we can work out w board trade


PM sent - thanks.


Isles122 said:


> I have never traded before so I'm not quite sure what I'm doing but I have 18,19,21,28,40 and 41 and of what you have to trade I need *27*, 16, 27, 47, *66*, *68, 70*.  I know over 60 is lightning I think so you may not want to trade or not want 1 for 1 but I'm open to what you might suggest, bold is what my priorities are.


Hi, I'm not sure if I can PM you since you're under 10 posts.  But I have a 27 I'd be willing to trade for whichever of these you'd like 18, 19, 21, 28, or 40 since I recently set up a trade for #41.


----------



## Isles122

Noelle said:


> PM sent - thanks.
> 
> Hi, I'm not sure if I can PM you since you're under 10 posts.  But I have a 27 I'd be willing to trade for whichever of these you'd like 18, 19, 21, 28, or 40 since I recently set up a trade for #41.



I'm open to any, how about 27 for 28.  Would you like to trade any others 16 for 18, and or 47 for 40 (for instance)?  e-mail is my username at gmail.


----------



## Noelle

Isles122 said:


> I'm open to any, how about 27 for 28.  Would you like to trade any others 16 for 18, and or 47 for 40 (for instance)?  e-mail is my username at gmail.


email sent.


----------



## Cluelyss

SandyPA said:


> I have a P2 Wayne and Lanny card. And a P4 Huey ,dewy, louie Card I  would like to trade for  a P3 Haunted ghosts and an Olaf Card. Pm me if interested in a mail trade.


Sent you a PM


----------



## SandyPA

SandyPA said:


> I have a P2 Wayne and Lanny card. And a P4 Huey ,dewy, louie Card I  would like to trade for  a P3 Haunted ghosts and an Olaf Card. Pm me if interested in a mail trade.


I want to thank everyone who have  completed trades with me for the cards i needed. Thank you.


----------



## vinotinto

Updating list after last trade:

*Need:* 01P, 02P, 03P, 05P, 08P, 61, 67, 69, 70. 
Would love to get old MNSSHP cards!

*Available:* 4, 7, 10, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 31, 33, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60.

*Available Lighting: *64, 65

*Available Party:* 07P (trade for a party card)

I will throw in for free from the "Available" if you have Lighting or Party cards you would like to trade.


----------



## KevininGeorgia

Thanks Cluelyss for a great trade!


----------



## Cluelyss

KevininGeorgia said:


> Thanks Cluelyss for a great trade!


Thanks to you as well!!


----------



## Noelle

Thanks to all the great trades, I only need a couple more cards to finishing my daughter's set. I need one more party card and 4 lightning cards and then I'm just working to finish a base set for a friend.
Need:
6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 19, 21, 31, 39, 62, 64, 67, 69, 5P
Have to trade:
9, 24, 26, 32, 33, 34, 36, 42, 43, 44, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 55, 56, 58, 66, 68, 70

I'll also be going to the Xmas party on December 17th, so if anyone would be interested in setting up a trade for 5P (Pirate Helmsman) that I'm missing, please let me know. We should have 1 or 2 extra Olaf cards.

Thanks


----------



## Alexsmommom1

My son just started collecting/playing so the needs list is longer than the trades.  

Need: 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 23, 29, 35, 36, 50, 59, 61-64, 66-70, 1P-5P

Trade: 20, 24, 33 (2), 37, 38 (2), 41 (3), 44, 45, 52, 55, 60 (2)

Party cards to trade: 7P (9) & 8P (2)

PM if interested in a trade.  Thanks!


----------



## spudboy62

Thanks for the excellent trade with It_lamb.


----------



## harlock69

Painless trade with Alexsmommom1.  Thank You!!


----------



## harlock69

Updated after trade
*
DUPLICATES TO TRADE:* 2-#2, 1-#5, 1-#6, 1-#15, 1-#16, 1-#21, 3-#23, 1-#25, 1-#26, 2-#29, 2-#33, 1-#34, 1-#36, 1-#39, 2-#42, 2-#43, 2-#44, 2-#47, 1-#48, 3-#49, 2-#50, 1-#51, 3-#52, 4-#54, 3-#56, 1-#57, 2-#58, 1-#60.

*NEED:* #13 , due to USPS delivering an empty half of an envelope.... 

Also have 3 of the P7 (Minnie's 2015 Halloween) to trade. Need all prior holiday party cards. P3(Hitchhiking Ghosts) and P5 (Helmsman) are priority for me, then any of the Christmas cards for the third.


----------



## harlock69

Thanks to KevininGeorgia.  Real stand-up guy!


----------



## KevininGeorgia

Thank you Harlock69 and good luck with finishing your set.


----------



## Wonderwife007

I have extra Maleficent game boards and would love to trade for Dr. Facilier. If anyone is interested please let me know.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Thanks for a great trade Noelle!


----------



## Wonderwife007

I still have a few Minnie party cards (P7) to trade for any other party cards. Message me if interested.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Thanks for a great trade sirenia88!


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Alexsmommom1 said:


> My son just started collecting/playing so the needs list is longer than the trades.
> 
> Need: 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 23, 29, 35, 36, 50, 59, 61-64, 66-70, 1P-5P
> 
> Trade: 20, 24, 33 (2), 37, 38 (2), 41 (3), 44, 45, 52, 55, 60 (2)
> 
> Party cards to trade: 7P (9) & 8P (2)
> 
> PM if interested in a trade.  Thanks!



Updated list above.  Also looking to trade a minnie's halloween card for an Elsa xmas card, as my daughter has decided she wants to start collecting now too.

Thanks!


----------



## Mellissa Melton

I have 2 extra of the 2015 mnsshp exclusives that I'd be willing to trade for an olaf, and another party card, I'd rather not sell on ebay for exorbitant prices, and trade with others who enjoy the game.


----------



## Noelle

Updating my list...Almost there. 

Need:
6, 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 19, 21, 62, 67, 69
Have to trade:
9, 18, 24, 26, 28, 32, 33, 34, 36, 42, 43, 44, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 55, 56, 58, 66, 68


Thanks


----------



## vinotinto

Updating! I am down to one party card and one Lightning card. I will probably put in another Disney Store order soon, so may have more to trade later. Also, I will gladly put in a few "free" cards from the "Available" list if you have Lightning or party cards to trade.


*Need:* 01P, 02P, 03P, 05P, 08P, 61, 67, 69.

*Available:* 4, 7, 10, 20, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 31, 33, 35, 36, 37, 38, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60.

*Available Lightning: *65

*Available Party:* One 07P (from 2015 MNSSHP) to trade for a party card. Would love to get 03P or 05P!


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Thanks for a great trade harlock69!


----------



## harlock69

Alexsmommom1 said:


> Thanks for a great trade harlock69!



Most welcome!  Thank YOU!


----------



## harlock69

Updated 12-4-15
*
AVAILABLE:* 2-#2, 1-#5, 1-#6, 1-#15, 1-#16, 1-#21, 3-#23, 1-#25, 1-#26, 2-#29, 2-#33, 1-#34, 1-#36, 1-#39, 2-#42, 2-#43, 2-#44, 2-#47, 1-#48, 3-#49, 2-#50, 1-#51, 3-#52, 4-#54, 3-#56, 1-#57, 2-#58, 1-#60.

*NEED:* #13, 61, 62, 63, 65, 67, 68, 69, 70

Also have 2 of the P7 (Minnie's 2015 Halloween) to trade. Need all prior holiday party cards. P3(Hitchhiking Ghosts) is priority for me, then any of the Christmas cards for the second one.


----------



## Wonderwife007

harlock69 said:


> Updated 12-4-15
> *
> AVAILABLE:* 2-#2, 1-#5, 1-#6, 1-#15, 1-#16, 1-#21, 3-#23, 1-#25, 1-#26, 2-#29, 2-#33, 1-#34, 1-#36, 1-#39, 2-#42, 2-#43, 2-#44, 2-#47, 1-#48, 3-#49, 2-#50, 1-#51, 3-#52, 4-#54, 3-#56, 1-#57, 2-#58, 1-#60.
> 
> *NEED:* #13, 61, 62, 63, 65, 67, 68, 69, 70
> 
> Also have 2 of the P7 (Minnie's 2015 Halloween) to trade. Need all prior holiday party cards. P3(Hitchhiking Ghosts) is priority for me, then any of the Christmas cards for the second one.


I have a few Minnies (P7) to trade for lightening cards or other party cards. I would trade 1 of my Minnies for 1 of another party card or 1 of my Minnies for 2 bolts. Thanks for looking and please message me if interested


----------



## matheke

Looking for Minnie 07P MNSSHP 2015 card. Have either Elsa or Olaf MVMCP card for trade.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

matheke said:


> Looking for Minnie 07P MNSSHP 2015 card. Have either Elsa or Olaf MVMCP card for trade.


Pm Sent

Edited to add:  My daughter decided she would like to start collecting.  I have a minnie halloween card to trade for an Elsa card.  PM me if interested.


----------



## spudboy62

Alexsmommom1 said:


> Pm Sent


I can give you two Minnie party cards for your Olaf and Elsa. Pm me if interested.


----------



## spudboy62

matheke said:


> Looking for Minnie 07P MNSSHP 2015 card. Have either Elsa or Olaf MVMCP card for trade.


I will trade for either one or both if you want two Minnie cards


----------



## Wonderwife007

spudboy62 said:


> I will trade for either one or both if you want two Minnie cards



For trade: 1 Elsa doll, 1 child's XL Frozen shirt with matching socks, 1 Olaf pillow pet. All items are brand new and unopened with tags in perfect condition. All are officially Disney Licensed. 1 party card (or bolt) for the doll, 1 party card (or bolt) for the shirt with socks, and 2 party cards (or bolts) for Olaf. 3 party cards (or bolts) for everything if taken as a set. I am seeking any party cards except Minnie, but especially need older ones. Thanks for looking and have a great day!


----------



## matheke

matheke said:


> Looking for Minnie 07P MNSSHP 2015 card. Have either Elsa or Olaf MVMCP card for trade.



I have a trade pending. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## southernfriedmom

My sons would like to complete their sorcerer card sets for Christmas...

We need: two of 6P Elsa 
              two of 8P Olaf
              #65 Jasmine

  We have the following to trade... 
1P Chip & Dale MNSSHP (x3)
3P Haunted Mansion MNSSHP (x2) 
4P Huey, Dewey & Louie (x2)
64 Hercules
We also have multiple extras of every card 1-60 so would be willing to trade several of those for one if interested.

Thanks!!


----------



## vinotinto

southernfriedmom said:


> My sons would like to complete their sorcerer card sets for Christmas...
> 
> We need: two of 6P Elsa
> two of 8P Olaf
> #65 Jasmine
> 
> We have the following to trade...
> 1P Chip & Dale MNSSHP (x3)
> 3P Haunted Mansion MNSSHP (x2)
> 4P Huey, Dewey & Louie (x2)
> 64 Hercules
> We also have multiple extras of every card 1-60 so would be willing to trade several of those for one if interested.
> 
> Thanks!!


PM sent! I have a Jasmine 65.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Pm sent southernfriedmom


----------



## es1989

Hi everyone! I haven't traded in a while but I now have a #69 Mushu card that I'd love to trade for a 2015 Halloween Minnie or a 2015 Christmas Olaf if anyone is interested. I live in Canada just so you know but I've completed several trades successfully to the USA. I also have lots of #1-60 and an extra Cruella game board if by chance anyone was interested in trading those for one of the cards I need. Thanks!


----------



## Alexsmommom1

es1989 said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't traded in a while but I now have a #69 Mushu card that I'd love to trade for a 2015 Halloween Minnie or a 2015 Christmas Olaf if anyone is interested. I live in Canada just so you know but I've completed several trades successfully to the USA. I also have lots of #1-60 and an extra Cruella game board if by chance anyone was interested in trading those for one of the cards I need. Thanks!


 
Pm sent


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Updating my list to reflect recent trades:

Need: 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 29, 35, 59, 61-64, 66, 68, 70, 1P-5P

Available to Trade: 20, 24, 32, 33 (2), 37, 38 (2), 41 (3), 44, 45 (2), 51, 52, 55, 60 (2)

Party cards available to trade: 7P (8) & 8P (2)

Also looking to trade a minnie halloween card for an Elsa xmas card for my daughter.

PM if interested in a trade.  Trying to complete this set for my son for Christmas.  Thanks!


----------



## lt_lamb

Hello everyone, I'm close to making my first set.
I have party 07 Minnie Halloween card

I need 63,64,68 and party 02. I'm giving 2 for 1!


----------



## spudboy62

es1989 said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't traded in a while but I now have a #69 Mushu card that I'd love to trade for a 2015 Halloween Minnie or a 2015 Christmas Olaf if anyone is interested. I live in Canada just so you know but I've completed several trades successfully to the USA. I also have lots of #1-60 and an extra Cruella game board if by chance anyone was interested in trading those for one of the cards I need. Thanks!


 
PM Sent


----------



## harlock69

Big THANK YOU to KevininGeorgia for the trade!

Here's my newly updated list of haves/wants:

*AVAILABLE:* 2-#2, 1-#5, 1-#6, 1-#15, 1-#16, 1-#21, 3-#23, 1-#25, 1-#26, 2-#29, 2-#33, 1-#34, 1-#36, 1-#39, 2-#42, 2-#43, 2-#44, 2-#47, 1-#48, 3-#49, 2-#50, 1-#51, 3-#52, 4-#54, 3-#56, 1-#57, 2-#58, 1-#60.

*NEED:*  61, 62, 63, 65, 67, 68, 69, 70

Also have 2 of the P7 (Minnie's 2015 Halloween) to trade. Need all prior holiday party cards. P3(Hitchhiking Ghosts) is priority for me, then any of the Christmas cards for the second one


----------



## bigempty

bigempty said:


> Hi everyone! Looking to complete a set for my nephew. Pls email me at rdelacruzca@hotmail.com
> 
> SOTMK cards for trading:
> 
> Have:
> 08, 09, 19
> 23, 28, 29, 31, 32, 33, 34, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40
> 41, 43, 44-52, 54-60
> 
> Need:
> 3, 5, 10, 11, 15-18
> 21-22
> 53



(updated)


----------



## PensFan

Went back a few pages and noticed no one recently has both cards I need as id like to trade for both cards in ONE transaction to save on the shipping!

NEED - 12 and 45

TRADE - 1 2 3 5 6 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 32 33 35 36 38 39 40 41 42 42 44 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 53 5455 56 57 58 59 60

HELP ME PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

jennab113 said:


> I can definitely wait!  Yay, thanks!


Sent you a PM - let me know if you still need an Olaf? I am home with cards in hand


----------



## Alexsmommom1

kingqueenandprincess said:


> Hi everyone! New to the boards, my husband really got into the game last trip and we have some cards we would love to trade for ones we need.  We need the following-
> 
> 4, 5, 9, 10, 11, 13, 15, 16, 17, 19, 36, 39, 47, 55, 61, 63, 64, 65, 66, 69, 70
> 
> We have the following to trade-
> 
> 1, 2, 3, 6, 12, 18, 20, 25, 26, 28, 29, 31, 32, 35, 38, 40, 41, 43, 44, 46, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
> 
> We also have a MNSSHP 2015 card
> 
> Thanks so much everyone! I will go back in the thread and see what everyone has and needs too.


 
I can't PM you because you don't have 10 posts yet.  But, are you still looking for card #55?


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Does anyone have a #68 Mr. Incredible card they would be willing to trade for a 7P minnie card?


----------



## vinotinto

Great trade with Noelle. Thank you!


----------



## rrkman

My son is just getting into this.  We messed up and didn't realize that there were special party cards or we would have stopped and gotten one when we were there last month.  Bummer.  Well, he has some cards and we have a couple ebay lots and a binder heading this way for Christmas so I'm sure he (we) will be on here soon looking for trades.  Thanks.


----------



## mousefan

rrkman said:


> My son is just getting into this.  We messed up and didn't realize that there were special party cards or we would have stopped and gotten one when we were there last month.  Bummer.  Well, he has some cards and we have a couple ebay lots and a binder heading this way for Christmas so I'm sure he (we) will be on here soon looking for trades.  Thanks.



PM me your address and will be happy to send u this years Halloween party card and if u let me know what regular cards (1-60) that u have or need will be happy to see what I have extra and send them also Hope we can get them to him for Christmas


----------



## CrazyKatLady

Hi! Still working on my set 

*Need:*
3, 9, 11, 15

*Have to Trade:*
2, 6, 23, 24, 26-32, 34-39, 41-56, 58-60


----------



## rrkman

mousefan said:


> PM me your address and will be happy to send u this years Halloween party card and if u let me know what regular cards (1-60) that u have or need will be happy to see what I have extra and send them also Hope we can get them to him for Christmas




Thank you so much.  How awesome.  Certainly one of the great things I love about the DIS.  I'll pm you.

Thanks.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

CrazyKatLady said:


> Hi! Still working on my set
> 
> *Need:*
> 3, 9, 11, 15
> 
> *Have to Trade:*
> 2, 6, 23, 24, 26-32, 34-39, 41-56, 58-60



PM sent


----------



## spudboy62

PensFan said:


> Went back a few pages and noticed no one recently has both cards I need as id like to trade for both cards in ONE transaction to save on the shipping!
> 
> NEED - 12 and 45
> 
> TRADE - 1 2 3 5 6 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 32 33 35 36 38 39 40 41 42 42 44 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 53 5455 56 57 58 59 60
> 
> HELP ME PLEASE!!!!


 

I don't have am extra 12, but I do have a 45 if you are interested in trading.  I could use either 20, 21, or 22, your choice.  PM me with your address if you still need them.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## lt_lamb

I have 60,62,65,70 and party card 6P Elsa and party P7 Minnie.
I need 63, 68 and party P2
Any bolt for a bolt plus I'll throw in a P7 Minnie.
For P2 I'll throw in 4 Minnie with P6 Elsa.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

bigempty said:


> (updated)



@bigempty: I have a #53 to trade if you are interested.  From your list of availables, I need #19.  Please PM me if you are interested in a trade.


----------



## Noelle

Thanks to trades with Wilson.dvc, DreamisaWish, & Vinotinto!
Updating my list...Almost there. 

Need:
6, 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 19, 21, 62, 67
Have to trade:
9, 18, 24, 26, 28, 32, 33, 34, 36, 42, 43, 44, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 55, 56, 58, 66


----------



## PensFan

spudboy62 said:


> I don't have am extra 12, but I do have a 45 if you are interested in trading.  I could use either 20, 21, or 22, your choice.  PM me with your address if you still need them.
> 
> Thanks
> Steve



Sent you a PM ... Guess its better to only need 1 card rather than two


----------



## ptlohmysoul

Alexsmommom1 said:


> Updating my list to reflect recent trades:
> 
> Need: 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 29, 35, 59, 61-64, 66, 68, 70, 1P-5P
> 
> Available to Trade: 20, 24, 32, 33 (2), 37, 38 (2), 41 (3), 44, 45 (2), 51, 52, 55, 60 (2)
> 
> Party cards available to trade: 7P (8) & 8P (2)
> 
> Also looking to trade a minnie halloween card for an Elsa xmas card for my daughter.
> 
> PM if interested in a trade.  Trying to complete this set for my son for Christmas.  Thanks!




We have #59 and need #7P.  Let me know if you still need this card.


----------



## ptlohmysoul

southernfriedmom said:


> My sons would like to complete their sorcerer card sets for Christmas...
> 
> We need: two of 6P Elsa
> two of 8P Olaf
> #65 Jasmine
> 
> We have the following to trade...
> 1P Chip & Dale MNSSHP (x3)
> 3P Haunted Mansion MNSSHP (x2)
> 4P Huey, Dewey & Louie (x2)
> 64 Hercules
> We also have multiple extras of every card 1-60 so would be willing to trade several of those for one if interested.
> 
> Thanks!!



We have 2 of 8P, can trade for 64 and 1P.


----------



## ptlohmysoul

Edited to update based on cards sent/received:

We have available to trade:  24, 27(2), 28, 33, 38(2), 41(3), 46, 47(3), 48(4), 51(2), 52, 53, 54, 56, 57, 58(2).

We need:  9(pending), 21, 61-68, 70, 1P, 2P, 3P, 4P, 5P,


----------



## Alexsmommom1

ptlohmysoul said:


> We have #59 and need #7P.  Let me know if you still need this card.



Thanks for the offer but I actually just got a #59.  I will be updating my list.  Once I complete my sons set, I will start on my daughters and probably be looking for more trades of the cards you have.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Updating my list to reflect recent trades:

Kid 1:

Need: 14-18, 29*, 35*, 61, 63, 66, 68, 70, 1P-4P

Kid 2:

Need: 4, 5, 12-19, 27, 29, 35, 36, 59, 61-70, 1P-6P


Available to Trade: 9*, 11*, 20, 24 (2), 26, 28, 32, 33 (3), 34, 37, 38 (3), 41 (4), 44 (2), 45 (2), 46, 51 (2), 52 (2), 53*, 55, 57, 58, 60 (2)

*offer pending

Party cards available to trade: 7P (5- offer pending for one) & 8P (2-offer pending for both)

PM if interested in a trade.

Trying to complete set 1 for my son for Christmas. Especially looking for card #68 (willing to trade a minnie or 2 of the 1-60 cards available for it).  Thanks!


----------



## spudboy62

ptlohmysoul said:


> We have available to trade:  24, 27(2), 28, 33(2), 34, 38(2), 41(3), 46, 47(3), 48(4), 51(2), 52, 53, 54, 56, 57, 58(2) (and 59, 8P (2) mentioned in previous posts).
> 
> We need:  1, 9, 10, 11, 21, 22, 35, 61-70, 1P, 2P, 3P, 4P, 5P, 7P


 
PM sent


----------



## harlock69

Grea trade with figment_jii.  Thanks!


----------



## harlock69

Thanks to Wilson.dvc for a painless trade!


----------



## PensFan

Alexsmommom1 said:


> Updating my list to reflect recent trades:
> 
> Kid 1:
> 
> Need: 14-18, 29, 35, 61-64, 66, 68, 70, 1P-5P
> 
> Kid 2:
> 
> Need: 4, 5, 12-19, 22, 27, 29, 35, 36, 59, 61-70, 1P-6P
> 
> 
> Available to Trade: 9*, 11*, 20, 24, 32, 33 (2), 37, 38 (2), 41 (3), 44, 45 (2), 51, 52, 53*, 55, 60 (2)
> 
> *offer pending
> 
> Party cards available to trade: 7P (8- offer pending for one) & 8P (2-offer pending for both)
> 
> PM if interested in a trade.  Trying to complete set 1 for my son for Christmas.  Thanks!



Will trade you card #22 for card #45!

Let me know or send a PM with your details if you are good to do so and I will respond.


----------



## mousefan

rrkman  check your messages for tracking info , cards went out today


----------



## rrkman

mousefan said:


> rrkman  check your messages for tracking info , cards went out today


 
Thank you so much.  Pretty sure he'll have the full 1-60 set now on Christmas Day with a couple of the special cards.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Great trade with es1989.  Thank you!

I have almost completed my son's set of cards 1-60, which he has asked for as a Christmas gift.  He fell in love with the game the first time he played on our trip this past November. 

It's been a scramble...just a few more cards to complete 1-60....and hopefully I can trade for a #68 Mr. Incredible since that is his favorite character and disney store is sold out of booster packs.

I have learned a lot from this board.  Thanks!


----------



## harlock69

Sorry if this has been asked before.  I looked through this thread and may have missed it.  

Curious...  What's the etiquette/rule of thumb (if any), about trading multiple lower cards for the higher ones or party cards?  I'm at the point where my main deck is complete, and I've got a bunch of duplicates that are really not doing me any good.

Thanks in advance for any input!

John


----------



## Wilson.dvc

Thanks to Harlock69 and Noelle for quick and easy recent trades!


----------



## rrkman

Saw that they're giving away Olaf cards because they have so many left.


----------



## vinotinto

rrkman said:


> Saw that they're giving away Olaf cards because they have so many left.


If someone is there, can you grab a card for me? I'll happily pay for postage and a little extra. I also have copies of many 1-60 (have SotMK Disney Store packets that the kids will open on XMas).


----------



## Alexsmommom1

rrkman said:


> Saw that they're giving away Olaf cards because they have so many left.




They did that with the minnie cards too!

Edited to add: they did this after the last halloween party


----------



## rrkman

Alexsmommom1 said:


> They did that with the minnie cards too!



Wish I lived closer.  Would love to grab some to help finish off our sets and also pay it forward with a few like others have done with us.


----------



## rrkman

rrkman said:


> Wish I lived closer.  Would love to grab some to help finish off our sets and also pay it forward with a few like others have done with us.


Sounds like they found some extra Minnie cards for today as well.


----------



## spudboy62

Great trade with ptlohmysoul!


----------



## karnog

Need: 3, 5, 16, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 69, 70, 1P, 2P, 3P, 4P, 6P

Available to Trade: 6, 13, 18, 19, 22, 24, 25, 28, 29, 30(2), 32(3), 33(2),36, 37(2), 38(2), 39, 40(2), 41(3), 42(3), 43(2), 44(3), 45(2), 46(2), 47, 49(2), 50, 52, 53, 54, 56(2), 57(2), 58(3), 59(2), 60(4)

Party cards available to trade: 5P, 8P(3)


----------



## Alexsmommom1

karnog said:


> Need: 3, 5, 8, 16, 21,  61 thru 70 (all lightning cards), 1P, 2P, 3P, 4P, 6P, 7P
> 
> Available to Trade: 12, 13, 18, 22, 24, 25, 28, 29, 30, 32(2), 33(2),36, 37(2), 38(2), 39, 40(2), 41(2), 42(3), 43(2), 44(3), 45(2), 46(2), 47, 49(2), 50, 52, 53, 54, 56(2), 57(2), 58(3), 59, 60(4)
> 
> Party cards available to trade: 5P(3), 8P(4)




I have a 7P...willing to trade for a 5P.  Message me if you are interested.  Will throw in additional cards 1-60 too.


----------



## karnog

PensFan said:


> Sent you a PM ... Guess its better to only need 1 card rather than two


Hi, I have 12 and need either 3, 5 or 21.  Please PM if interested.  Thanks.


----------



## karnog

Alexsmommom1 said:


> I have a 7P...willing to trade for a 5P.  Message me if you are interested.  Will throw in additional cards 1-60 too.


Sure, happy to trade.  I am honestly just not sure how to message you here!  I haven't used this forum in a while and can't find how to send you a PM. LOL


----------



## Alexsmommom1

karnog said:


> Sure, happy to trade.  I am honestly just not sure how to message you here!  I haven't used this forum in a while and can't find how to send you a PM. LOL


You have to have 10 posts before you can send a PM.  Once you have 10 posts, click on my name and a box will pop up to "start a conversation."  That's where you can send me a message and we can exchange addresses.  Thanks!  My son will be so excited!


----------



## karnog

Alexsmommom1 said:


> You have to have 10 posts before you can send a PM.  Once you have 10 posts, click on my name and a box will pop up to "start a conversation."  That's where you can send me a message and we can exchange addresses.  Thanks!  My son will be so excited!


OK


----------



## karnog

karnog said:


> OK


Sounds...


----------



## karnog

Good


----------



## karnog

Alexsmommom1 said:


> You have to have 10 posts before you can send a PM.  Once you have 10 posts, click on my name and a box will pop up to "start a conversation."  That's where you can send me a message and we can exchange addresses.  Thanks!  My son will be so excited!


Hmm, still not working.  My daughter will be excited too ...as soon as I can get permission to start a conversation.


----------



## spudboy62

karnog said:


> Need: 3, 5, 8, 16, 21,  61 thru 70 (all lightning cards), 1P, 2P, 3P, 4P, 6P, 7P
> 
> Available to Trade: 12, 13, 18, 22, 24, 25, 28, 29, 30, 32(2), 33(2),36, 37(2), 38(2), 39, 40(2), 41(2), 42(3), 43(2), 44(3), 45(2), 46(2), 47, 49(2), 50, 52, 53, 54, 56(2), 57(2), 58(3), 59, 60(4)
> 
> Party cards available to trade: 5P(3), 8P(4)


 
I can give you a 3, 5, and 7P for a 5P.  Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

karnog said:


> Hmm, still not working.  My daughter will be excited too ...as soon as I can get permission to start a conversation.



We'll figure it out!  It might take some time to register your 10 posts...or maybe it's a profile setting?  If it takes time, I can wait.  

Glad this trade will help both our kids!


----------



## karnog

I read on a technical thread it can take an hour or more for the system to allow me to PM even after I hit the 10 message requirement.  I guess I just have to wait a bit longer.  Sorry to everyone else for the thread-spam!


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Alexsmommom1 said:


> We'll figure it out!  It might take some time to register your 10 posts...or maybe it's a profile setting?  If it takes time, I can wait.
> 
> Glad this trade will help both our kids!


PM sent.


----------



## Tigger Hokie

rrkman said:


> Sounds like they found some extra Minnie cards for today as well.


Bummer we attended Friday night and late asked politely for some extra Olaf cards to complete sets for kids but no dice... Now they are giving away both party exclusives to everyone,  that is frustrating.  Originally was supposed to be there all weekend but plans changed... Frustrated grr...


----------



## Wonderwife007

Tigger Hokie said:


> Bummer we attended Friday night and late asked politely for some extra Olaf cards to complete sets for kids but no dice... Now they are giving away both party exclusives to everyone,  that is frustrating.  Originally was supposed to be there all weekend but plans changed... Frustrated grr...


I have Olafs - what can you trade?


----------



## karnog

Tigger Hokie said:


> Bummer we attended Friday night and late asked politely for some extra Olaf cards to complete sets for kids but no dice... Now they are giving away both party exclusives to everyone,  that is frustrating.  Originally was supposed to be there all weekend but plans changed... Frustrated grr...


I was there Friday and Saturday (and Thursday for the MVMCP) and they were not giving out Minnie cards to my knowledge.  And my DD9 was there with her birthday button on.  I think they would have given her one had they been handing them out, unless only a particular cast member was doing it?


----------



## PensFan

karnog said:


> Hi, I have 12 and need either 3, 5 or 21.  Please PM if interested.  Thanks.



Sent you a PM!


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Wish the booster packs would come back in stock.....since I'm new to this, can anyone offer any insight on how often they are restocked?


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Does anyone have an extra park map for the game (the paper one you receive in the MK) they would be willing to trade via mail for one of the following cards: 24, 33, 38, 41, 44, 45, 51, 52, or 60?


----------



## Noelle

Alexsmommom1 said:


> Does anyone have an extra park map for the game (the paper one you receive in the MK) they would be willing to trade via mail for one of the following cards: 24, 33, 38, 41, 44, 45, 51, 52, or 60?


PM sent.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Updating my list to reflect recent trades:

Kid 1 needs: 17, 61, 63, 70, 1P, 3P, 4P

Kid 2 needs: 4, 5, 13-18, 19, 61-70, 1P-6P

Available to Trade: 9, 11, 24 (2), 26 (2), 28, 32, 33 (3), 34, 37, 38 (2), 40, 41 (4), 44 (3), 45 (2), 46, 49 (edges worn), 50, 51 (2), 52 (2), 53, 55, 57, 58 (2), 60 (2)

Party cards available to trade: 7P (4) & 8P (1)

PM if interested in a trade.  Thanks!


----------



## pangyal

Just found this thread! I wish I knew the names of the cards, but I am by no means an expert at this. I am looking to trade an Olaf party card for last year's Elsa card. Please PM if anyone is interested !


----------



## harlock69

Main set 1-60 is now complete.  I've got quite a few duplicates left over.
*
AVAILABLE:* 2-#2, 1-#5, 1-#6, 1-#15, 1-#16, 1-#21, 3-#23, 1-#25, 1-#26, 2-#29, 2-#33, 1-#34, 1-#36, 1-#39, 2-#42, 2-#43, 2-#44, 2-#47, 1-#48, 3-#49, 2-#50, 1-#51, 3-#52, 4-#54, 3-#56, 1-#57, 2-#58, 1-#60.

*NEED:* 61, 62, 63, 65, 67, 68, 69, 70

Also have 2 of the P7 (Minnie's 2015 Halloween) to trade. Need all prior holiday party cards, except P5. P3(Hitchhiking Ghosts) is priority for me, then any of the Christmas cards for the second one


----------



## es1989

Hi everyone!
I just got a #68 Mr Incredible card that I'm looking to trade for a #8P Olaf card. I can also throw in several of the #1-60 cards if I have extras of what you need. I live in Canada so it may a bit of extra postage. 
Thanks!


----------



## Alexsmommom1

southernfriedmom said:


> My sons would like to complete their sorcerer card sets for Christmas...
> 
> We need: two of 6P Elsa
> two of 8P Olaf
> #65 Jasmine
> 
> We have the following to trade...
> 1P Chip & Dale MNSSHP (x3)
> 3P Haunted Mansion MNSSHP (x2)
> 4P Huey, Dewey & Louie (x2)
> 64 Hercules
> We also have multiple extras of every card 1-60 so would be willing to trade several of those for one if interested.
> 
> Thanks!!


Sent you a PM


----------



## rrkman

rrkman said:


> Thank you so much.  Pretty sure he'll have the full 1-60 set now on Christmas Day with a couple of the special cards.



Just sorted all his cards.  He has the full set 1-60, 61, 62, 64, 68, 1P, 3P, and 7P.  He still needs 63, 65, 66, 67, 69, 70, 2p, 4p, 5p, 6p.  I think 8p, is on the way so hoping to check that off.


----------



## figment_jii

harlock69 said:


> Grea trade with figment_jii.  Thanks!


Thanks for the great trade _harlock69_!


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Getting really close to completing my son's set.  He fell in love with the game in november and I have been trying to help him complete the set ever since.    Hoping to trade for some older party cards.....I have 07P Minnie's available.

Needs: 17, 61, 63, 70, 1P, 3P, 4P


----------



## Noelle

Hi,
I've been pretty successful trading and getting closer.
Needs: 2, 10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 61, 62, 65, 67, 68, 69, 70, 1P - 6P
For Trade: 7, 9, 22, 24, 26, 27, 28, 32, 33, 34, 36, 37, 39 - 59, 8P


----------



## vinotinto

Thanks to karnog for the great trade!


----------



## vinotinto

Updating list after the last trade. I would love to trade my last 07P for an 03P or 08P. I'll also throw in a cards from my available list if you want to trade.


*Need:* 01P, 02P, 03P, 08P, 61, 67, 69

*Available:* 1, 4, 7, 9, 10, 11, 13, 18, 19, 20, 21, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60.

*Available Lighting: *None at the moment; but plan to order more soon. stay tuned!

*Available Party:* one 07P (from 2015 MNSSHP)


----------



## dwbrewster

Anyone with Party Cards 3-5 interested in a trade? If so let me know what you need...


----------



## KevininGeorgia

Thanks Noelle for a great trade


----------



## Cluelyss

Missing only 2 cards to finish my set: 64 and P02. Have P07 and P08 available for trade. Please PM if interested. Thanks!!!


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Updating my list to reflect recent trades:

Kid 1 needs: 61, 63, 70, 4P

Kid 2 needs: 5, 13, 14, 16-19, 61-70, 1P-6P

Available to Trade: 24 (2), 26 (2), 28, 32, 33 (3), 34, 37, 38 (2), 40, 41 (4), 44 (2), 45 (2), 46, 49 (edges worn), 50, 51 (2), 52 (2), 53, 55, 57, 58 (2), 60 (2)

Party cards available to trade for other party cards: 7P (3)

PM if interested in a trade....really hoping to finish Kid 1 set with priority on 4P party card.  Willing to trade multiple commons for party cards too.  Thanks!


----------



## KevininGeorgia

My updated trade list.

*Need:*  15 (x2), 16, 29 (x2), 63, 70, and 05P

*Can Trade:* 3,6,7,8,10,11,12,17,18,19,21,65,66,67,69,04P, 07P,08P

Trade preferences - (1) I will trade a lightning --- or 07P --- or 08P --- for a lightning I need.  (2) I will trade 2 lightning --- or 2 08P --- or 1 08P and 1 07P --- for an 05P (3)  I will trade an 04P for an 05P (4) I trade rares for rares and I can throw in 3-4 extra commons for 29s.

Thanks all and good luck finishing up sets.


----------



## Sorcerer Ali

Hi everyone!  My family just got back from WDW and we loved playing the SOMK game.  We are hoping to complete a set, so here's what we have/are looking for.  Let me know if you would like to trade.  

Need: 3-6, 13, 17, 23, 33
Can Trade: 22, 25, 27, 30 (2), 35, 36, 39, 43, 46 (2), 47 (2), 48, 51, 53 (4), 57-60

Thank you!


----------



## karnog

Thanks to vinotinto for a successful trade!


----------



## Kent Jensen

Just posting for the first time here.  We need the following:
1,2, 10, 11, 13-17, 20, 22, 30, 31, 33-35, 46, 54, 55, 58, 61-70.

We have the following for trade:
6, 8, 9, 23, 24, 42, 44, 45, 48, 49, 51, 52, 59, 60


----------



## ptlohmysoul

Kent Jensen said:


> Just posting for the first time here.  We need the following:
> 1,2, 10, 11, 13-17, 20, 22, 30, 31, 33-35, 46, 54, 55, 58, 61-70.
> 
> We have the following for trade:
> 6, 8, 9, 23, 24, 42, 44, 45, 48, 49, 51, 52, 59, 60


We need 9.  We have 34 or 33 or 46 or 54 or 58.


----------



## Kent Jensen

ptlohmysoul said:


> We need 9.  We have 34 or 33 or 46 or 54 or 58.


 9 for 34.  Not sure how to get you my info.  Don't have the ability to PM yet.


----------



## Sorcerer Ali

Kent Jensen said:


> Just posting for the first time here.  We need the following:
> 1,2, 10, 11, 13-17, 20, 22, 30, 31, 33-35, 46, 54, 55, 58, 61-70.
> 
> We have the following for trade:
> 6, 8, 9, 23, 24, 42, 44, 45, 48, 49, 51, 52, 59, 60



Hi, Kent.  I have some of the cards you are looking for and would be interested in making a trade for 6, 8 or 23.  I don't have the ability to PM yet, either.  Can you email me?


----------



## ptlohmysoul

Kent Jensen said:


> 9 for 34.  Not sure how to get you my info.  Don't have the ability to PM yet.



I tried to see if I could PM you, but it doesn't look like it.  You'll have to post more (10x, I think?) so that we can pm.


----------



## Kent Jensen

ptlohmysoul said:


> I tried to see if I could PM you, but it doesn't look like it.  You'll have to post more (10x, I think?) so that we can pm.


 Getting closer.


----------



## Kent Jensen

Sorcerer Ali said:


> Hi, Kent.  I have some of the cards you are looking for and would be interested in making a trade for 6, 8 or 23.  I don't have the ability to PM yet, either.  Can you email me at t_butkiewicz@yahoo.com?


 I sure will.


----------



## Sorcerer Ali

Sorcerer Ali said:


> Hi, Kent.  I have some of the cards you are looking for and would be interested in making a trade for 6, 8 or 23.  I don't have the ability to PM yet, either.  Can you email me at t_butkiewicz@yahoo.com?


If you'd rather communicate on here, I'm ok with that too.  Whichever you prefer.


----------



## Kent Jensen

Sorcerer Ali said:


> If you'd rather communicate on here, I'm ok with that too.  Whichever you prefer.


 Just dropped you an email.


----------



## Sorcerer Ali

Kent Jensen said:


> Just dropped you an email.


Great, thanks!  I'll take a look now.


----------



## Sorcerer Ali

At the very least we're getting closer to be able to PM!


----------



## Kent Jensen

Sorcerer Ali said:


> Great, thanks!  I'll take a look now.


 Sure let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Kent Jensen

Sorcerer Ali said:


> At the very least we're getting closer to be able to PM!


 Only a few more posts.


----------



## Sorcerer Ali

Kent Jensen said:


> Only a few more posts.


Reply sent!


----------



## Kent Jensen

Sorcerer Ali said:


> Reply sent!


 Thanks for the trade.


----------



## Kent Jensen

Updating my list due to trades. We need the following:
1,2, 10, 11, 13-17, 20, 31, 33, 35, 54, 55, 58, 61-70.
We still have the following for trade:
23 (1), 24(3), 42(1), 44(2), 45(2), 48(2), 49(1), 51(2), 52(2), 59(2), 60 (6)


----------



## Kent Jensen

Does anyone have a favorite place to buy the rare cards?  Or is ebay pretty much the only place?


----------



## Sorcerer Ali

Kent Jensen said:


> Thanks for the trade.


You too!  It's nice when it's easy.


----------



## Sorcerer Ali

Kent Jensen said:


> Does anyone have a favorite place to buy the rare cards?  Or is ebay pretty much the only place?


You can buy the booster packs for $20 (including shipping).  Each should include one rare lightening bolt card and a gameboard set.

http://www.disneystore.com/sorcerers-of-the-magic-kingdom-trading-card-game/mp/1316125/1000260/


----------



## Kent Jensen

Sorcerer Ali said:


> You can buy the booster packs for $20 (including shipping).  Each should include one rare lightening bolt card and a gameboard set.
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/sorcerers-of-the-magic-kingdom-trading-card-game/mp/1316125/1000260/


 Thanks.  I'll try that.


----------



## Cluelyss

Kent Jensen said:


> Does anyone have a favorite place to buy the rare cards?  Or is ebay pretty much the only place?


Amazon has some as well.


----------



## Sorcerer Ali

Kent Jensen said:


> Thanks.  I'll try that.


No problem!


----------



## Sorcerer Ali

Cluelyss said:


> Amazon has some as well.


I saw them there, too, but when I checked I think they were more expensive.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Updating my list to reflect recent trades:

Kid 1 needs: 70

Kid 2 needs: 14, 17, 19, 61-70, 1P-6P

Available to Trade: 4 (2), 12, 24 (3), 25, 26 (2), 27, 28, 32, 33 (3), 34 (2), 37 (2), 38, 39, 40, 41 (3), 42, 44 (2), 45 (4), 46, 49 (edges worn), 50, 51 (4), 52 (2), 53, 55, 56, 57, 58 (2), 60 (2)

Bolt to trade for bolt: 67

Party cards available to trade for other party cards: 7P (2).

PM if interested in a trade. Thanks!


----------



## Thrasher

I have the following for trade, but I cannot PM yet because I don't have 10 messages. Let me know if your interested in a trade and I'll get some more comments in.

Need: 1, 4-7, 10-12, 14, 16, 17, 20, 22, 24, 27-30, 33, 35, 36, 43, 44, 47, 56, 60, 61-70

Available to trade: 15, 18 (2), 23, 25, 31, 32, 34, 38, 41, 42, 46, 48, 50, 51, 53, 57, 58, 59


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Thrasher said:


> I have the following for trade, but I cannot PM yet because I don't have 10 messages. Let me know if your interested in a trade and I'll get some more comments in.
> 
> Need: 1, 4-7, 10-12, 14, 16, 17, 20, 22, 24, 27-30, 33, 35, 36, 43, 44, 47, 56, 60, 61-70
> 
> Available to trade: 15, 18 (2), 23, 25, 31, 32, 34, 38, 41, 42, 46, 48, 50, 51, 53, 57, 58, 59




I have 33 & 60 and need card 15 & 18. Please let me know if you are interested in a trade.


----------



## Thrasher

Alexsmommom1 said:


> I have 33 & 60 and need card 15 & 18. Please let me know if you are interested in a trade.


I'll have to pass. I would prefer to trade star cards for star ones. Thanks though for the offer!


----------



## Kent Jensen

I have 24, 44, 60 and need 15, 31, 58. I'll trade any or all.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Thrasher said:


> I'll have to pass. I would prefer to trade star cards for star ones. Thanks though for the offer!


I understand.  Wish I had some star cards to help you out.  Good luck!


----------



## Thrasher

Kent Jensen said:


> I have 24, 44, 60 and need 15, 31, 58. I'll trade any or all.


I'd be willing to trade 31 and 58 for 24 and 44.


----------



## Thrasher

I'll have to post a few more messages to get to 10 message.


----------



## Thrasher

Alexsmommom1 said:


> I understand.  Wish I had some star cards to help you out.  Good luck!


Thanks again.


----------



## Thrasher

Kent Jensen said:


> I have 24, 44, 60 and need 15, 31, 58. I'll trade any or all.





Thrasher said:


> I'd be willing to trade 31 and 58 for 24 and 44.


I'll send you my contact info.


----------



## Kent Jensen

Thrasher said:


> I'll send you my contact info.


Sounds great. Do you have messaging yet?


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Thrasher said:


> I have the following for trade, but I cannot PM yet because I don't have 10 messages. Let me know if your interested in a trade and I'll get some more comments in.
> 
> Need: 1, 4-7, 10-12, 14, 16, 17, 20, 22, 24, 27-30, 33, 35, 36, 43, 44, 47, 56, 60, 61-70
> 
> Available to trade: 15, 18 (2), 23, 25, 31, 32, 34, 38, 41, 42, 46, 48, 50, 51, 53, 57, 58, 59



My booster packs arrived today and I got an extra #7.  Would you trade 18 for 7?


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Alexsmommom1 said:


> Updating my list to reflect recent trades:
> 
> Kid 1 needs: 70
> 
> Kid 2 needs: 14, 17, 19, 61-70, 1P-6P
> 
> Available to Trade: 4 (2), 12, 24 (3), 25, 26 (2), 27, 28, 32, 33 (3), 34 (2), 37 (2), 38, 39, 40, 41 (4), 42, 44 (2), 45 (4), 46, 49 (edges worn), 50, 51 (4), 52 (2), 53, 55, 56, 57, 58 (2), 60 (2)
> 
> Bolt to trade for bolt: 67
> 
> Party cards available to trade for other party cards: 7P (2).
> 
> PM if interested in a trade. Thanks!



Updated


----------



## ptlohmysoul

ptlohmysoul said:


> Edited to update based on cards sent/received:
> 
> We have available to trade:  24, 27(2), 28, 33, 38(2), 41(3), 46, 47(3), 48(4), 51(2), 52, 53, 54, 56, 57, 58(2).
> 
> We need:  9(pending), 21, 61-68, 70, 1P, 2P, 3P, 4P, 5P,



Updated as of now.


----------



## Annual passholder

Question. 
How are trades done here. Star for star? For example. 

And how do you trade for the special events card. For another? 

Thank you.


----------



## spudboy62

Annual passholder said:


> Question.
> How are trades done here. Star for star? For example.
> 
> And how do you trade for the special events card. For another?
> 
> Thank you.


 
Yes, you are correct. The general rule is star cards for star cards etc. Party cards for party cards. The older party cards are harder to find though and usually command a higher trade value. Hope this helps.


----------



## Annual passholder

Does anyone have an extra Wayne and Lanny 2/p Xmas sorcerer card for trade?


----------



## Annual passholder

Alexsmommom1 said:


> Updated


14 for 32?


----------



## Annual passholder

Thrasher said:


> I have the following for trade, but I cannot PM yet because I don't have 10 messages. Let me know if your interested in a trade and I'll get some more comments in.
> 
> Need: 1, 4-7, 10-12, 14, 16, 17, 20, 22, 24, 27-30, 33, 35, 36, 43, 44, 47, 56, 60, 61-70
> 
> Available to trade: 15, 18 (2), 23, 25, 31, 32, 34, 38, 41, 42, 46, 48, 50, 51, 53, 57, 58, 59



Interested. I got 24,27,29,33

Need 31,32,38,50


----------



## Annual passholder

Need:6-10,13,20,22,30-32,25,36,38,43,50,60-65,66-70

02/p

Available to trade: 4,14,24,27,29,33,39,40-42,45,46,51-55,59

08/p


----------



## Sorcerer Ali

Kent Jensen said:


> Thanks for the trade.


Thanks, Kent, for the great trade!


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Annual passholder said:


> 14 for 32?



Yes.  I can trade card 32 for 14.  Send me a pm with your address.


----------



## Cluelyss

Looking for P02. Willing to trade both P07 and P08. Please PM if interested. Thanks!!


----------



## Sorcerer Ali

Annual passholder said:


> Need:6-10,13,20,22,30-32,25,36,38,43,50,60-65,66-70
> 
> 02/p
> 
> Available to trade: 4,14,24,27,29,33,39,40-42,45,46,51-55,59
> 
> 08/p


Hi! Just wanted to know if you're still looking to trade. If so, 4 for 30?


----------



## Annual passholder

Alexsmommom1 said:


> Yes.  I can trade card 32 for 14.  Send me a pm with your address.


Cool. No idea on how to pm. New here. Lol.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Annual passholder said:


> Cool. No idea on how to pm. New here. Lol.



You need 10 posts first.  Once you have that, click on my username and select start a conversation.  Then it will bring up a window to send me a message.  

Edited to add:  It might take awhile for the 10 posts to register.


----------



## Annual passholder

Alexsmommom1 said:


> You need 10 posts first.  Once you have that, click on my username and select start a conversation.  Then it will bring up a window to send me a message.


Ahh.


----------



## Annual passholder

Alexsmommom1 said:


> You need 10 posts first.  Once you have that, click on my username and select start a conversation.  Then it will bring up a window to send me a message.
> 
> Edited to add:  It might take awhile for the 10 posts to register.


Yeah. I was getting frustrated already.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Updating my list to reflect recent trades:

Need: 61-70, 1P-6P

Available to Trade: 4 (2), 5, 12, 24 (3), 25, 26 (2), 27, 28, 33 (3), 34 (2), 37 (2), 38, 39, 40, 41 (3), 42, 44 (2), 45 (4), 46, 49 (edges worn), 50, 51 (4), 52 (2), 53, 55, 56, 57, 58 (2), 60 (2)

Willing to trade multiple 1-60 cards for bolts.
Party cards available to trade for other party cards: 7P (2).

PM if interested in a trade. Thanks!


----------



## KevininGeorgia

Just a few cards left to finish.

Need:  15,16,29

Can Trade: 3,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,17,18,19,21 and most of the remaining commons and uncommons (just ask)

PM if interested.  Thanks.


----------



## marciemi

KevininGeorgia said:


> Just a few cards left to finish.
> 
> Need:  15,16,29
> 
> Can Trade: 3,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,17,18,19,21 and most of the remaining commons and uncommons (just ask)
> 
> PM if interested.  Thanks.



I have 15 & 29 that I'd be glad to send your way.  I'll PM you for the address.


----------



## spudboy62

Looking for cards: 11,21,22,43, & 58.  I have the following available for trade: 
5(x2),24,30,31,33,39,40,41,42,44,45,46,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,56,57,60.

I also need lightning Bolt cards 62, 63, and 64.  I have an extra 61, 65, and 66 available to trade for these cards only.

PM me if interested in trading.  Thanks


----------



## T.J Mystic

Kent Jensen said:


> 9 for 34.  Not sure how to get you my info.  Don't have the ability to PM yet.


I Have An Extra 9 And Am Willing To Trade Need A 3 Or 4


----------



## T.J Mystic

spudboy62 said:


> Looking for cards: 11,21,22,43, & 58.  I have the following available for trade:
> 5(x2),24,30,31,33,39,40,41,42,44,45,46,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,56,57,60.
> 
> I also need lightning Bolt cards 62, 63, and 64.  I have an extra 61, 65, and 66 available to trade for these cards only.
> 
> PM me if interested in trading.  Thanks


Umm Dont Have The Lighting Bolts Your Looking For But Do Have Extra Christmas Cards From 2015 Whould Like 66


----------



## Kent Jensen

T.J Mystic said:


> I Have An Extra 9 And Am Willing To Trade Need A 3 Or 4


Sorry.  Already completed a trade on that one.


----------



## spudboy62

T.J Mystic said:


> Umm Dont Have The Lighting Bolts Your Looking For But Do Have Extra Christmas Cards From 2015 Whould Like 66


 
I am only trading bolts for bolts at this time.  Thanks and good luck


----------



## Ndusmama

So I just went to WDW for the first time the last week of January. I'm not sure I'll make it back anytime soon since I live closer to the original. I just want to get a complete set for my daughter. Would anyone be willing to trade cards with me? 

Need: 5, 12, 15, 16, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 27, 61, 62, 63, 64, 66, 68, 69, 70 and all of the specials

Have:24, 25, 26, 31, 33, 36, 38, 39, 40, 44, 45, 46, 50, 52, 54, 55, 56 (2).


----------



## Kent Jensen

Here is an update to my trades available, due to other trades:

Have: 23, 24, 42, 44, 45, 48, 49, 51, 52, 59, 60
Need: 1, 2, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, 20, 33, 35, 55


----------



## KevininGeorgia

Thanks to Kent Jensen for a great trade.

Special thanks to Marciemi for being awesome.  

Good luck to all in finishing up sets.


----------



## spudboy62

Thanks to DreamIsaWish and Sorcerer Ali for the great trades!

Also a special thank you to jennab113 for your kindness!


----------



## Sorcerer Ali

spudboy62 said:


> Thanks to DreamIsaWish and Sorcerer Ali for the great trades!
> 
> Also a special thank you to jennab113 for your kindness!


Same to you, spudboy62!  Great deal!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

spudboy62 said:


> Thanks to DreamIsaWish and Sorcerer Ali for the great trades!
> 
> Also a special thank you to jennab113 for your kindness!



Awesome trade!  Thanks!


----------



## Kent Jensen

KevininGeorgia said:


> Thanks to Kent Jensen for a great trade.
> 
> Special thanks to Marciemi for being awesome.
> 
> Good luck to all in finishing up sets.


Thanks for the trade also.


----------



## Isles122

I'll building three sets so I'm looking for multi-card trades if possible.

Need set A: 5, 7
Set B: 3,5,7,10,15,22,
Set C: 3-11,13,15,20,22,24,26,27,28,

Have to trade: (multiples of) 17,30,31,32,35,42,43,45,46,48,49,50,51,56,57,58
(One of)14,16,18,34,36,44,52,53,54,55,59


----------



## Kent Jensen

Isles122 said:


> I'll building three sets so I'm looking for multi-card trades if possible.
> 
> Need set A: 5, 7
> Set B: 3,5,7,10,15,22,
> Set C: 3-11,13,15,20,22,24,26,27,28,
> 
> Have to trade: (multiples of) 17,30,31,32,35,42,43,45,46,48,49,50,51,56,57,58
> (One of)14,16,18,34,36,44,52,53,54,55,59


I have 24.  Need 16.  PM me if you'd like to trade.


----------



## MickeyTrader58

I'm looking to finish off my set.

I need: 5, 6, 7, 8, 10, 12, 13, 20 and 61-70.
I have the following to trade: 27, 36, 37, 43, 44, 54 (2) 60 (2).

Thanks


----------



## Mildor

Annual passholder said:


> Need:6-10,13,20,22,30-32,25,36,38,43,50,60-65,66-70
> 
> 02/p
> 
> Available to trade: 4,14,24,27,29,33,39,40-42,45,46,51-55,59
> 
> 08/p



I'd be willing to trade 31 for 14 if you're still interested.


----------



## Mildor

spudboy62 said:


> Looking for cards: 11,21,22,43, & 58.  I have the following available for trade:
> 5(x2),24,30,31,33,39,40,41,42,44,45,46,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,56,57,60.
> 
> I also need lightning Bolt cards 62, 63, and 64.  I have an extra 61, 65, and 66 available to trade for these cards only.
> 
> PM me if interested in trading.  Thanks



I can't PM yet - not enough posts.  But I'll trade you my #58 for one of your #5.


----------



## Ndusmama

Can anyone help me please? I've only been to wdw once and will probably not make it there again. I just want a full set for my daughter. 


Need: 5, 12, 15, 16, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 27, 61, 62, 63, 64, 66, 68, 69, 70 and all of the specials

Have:24, 25, 26, 31, 33, 36, 38, 39, 40, 44, 45, 46, 50, 52, 54, 55, 56 (2).


----------



## spudboy62

Updated trading list:  Need #22.  Have either a #4 or #5 to trade for it.

Also for the Bolt cards, I need 62 & 63.  I have an extra 61 & 66 available to trade.

PM me if anyone is interested in trading.  Thanks!


----------



## MickeyTrader58

spudboy62 said:


> Looking for cards: 11,21,22,43, & 58.  I have the following available for trade:
> 5(x2),24,30,31,33,39,40,41,42,44,45,46,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,56,57,60.
> 
> I also need lightning Bolt cards 62, 63, and 64.  I have an extra 61, 65, and 66 available to trade for these cards only.
> 
> PM me if interested in trading.  Thanks



Hi, I will trade you #43 for #5. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## spudboy62

MickeyTrader58 said:


> Hi, I will trade you #43 for #5. Let me know if you're interested.


 
All I need is 22 to complete my son's set.  (See my above updated post) I do have a 4 & 5 available to trade for it.


----------



## Kent Jensen

Ndusmama said:


> Can anyone help me please? I've only been to wdw once and will probably not make it there again. I just want a full set for my daughter.
> 
> 
> Need: 5, 12, 15, 16, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 27, 61, 62, 63, 64, 66, 68, 69, 70 and all of the specials
> 
> Have:24, 25, 26, 31, 33, 36, 38, 39, 40, 44, 45, 46, 50, 52, 54, 55, 56 (2).


I have 21 and would be willing to trade for 33.


----------



## Kent Jensen

Here is an updated list, recently added a few due to purchases:

Have:
7, 21, 23, 24, 26, 29, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 59, 60

Need: 
1, 2, 13, 14, 15, 16, 33, 35


----------



## spudboy62

Kent Jensen said:


> Here is an updated list, recently added a few due to purchases:
> 
> Have:
> 7, 21, 23, 24, 26, 29, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 59, 60
> 
> Need:
> 1, 2, 13, 14, 15, 16, 33, 35


 
I can trade you a 33 for your 38.  PM me with your address if your interested. Thanks


----------



## marciemi

Kent Jensen said:


> Here is an updated list, recently added a few due to purchases:
> 
> Have:
> 7, 21, 23, 24, 26, 29, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 59, 60
> 
> Need:
> 1, 2, 13, 14, 15, 16, 33, 35



I have 1, 2, 13, 14, 15 & 35 that I could send your way if you want to PM me your address.  I'm local and don't need any back.    I got 10 packs this weekend and still haven't gotten a 16 which I know Kevin was looking for as well.


----------



## marciemi

On a random note, just in case anyone is interested, I kept track of my breakdown of cards within 10 packs and was surprised I got as many Star cards (rare) as Moons (uncommon) or Planets (common).  This was my breakdown (I realize 10 packs is not a relevant statistical sample size):

Star: 1, 2, 4, 5, 5, 6, 8, 11, 11, 11, 13, 13, 15, 15 17, 18, 19, 19, 20
Moon: 23, 25, 25, 25, 27, 28, 28, 29, 32, 34, 34, 37, 37, 37, 40
Planet:  43, 45, 45, 47, 48, 48, 50, 51, 52, 52, 53, 54, 54, 55, 55, 56


----------



## spudboy62

Trying to put a basic 1-60 set together for my brother in California who loves everything Disney.

Looking for 1,7,8,9,11,13,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,22,25,28,32,35,

Have available to trade: 4,5,26,30,31,33,39,40,41,42,43,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,56,57,58,60

Thanks!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

marciemi said:


> On a random note, just in case anyone is interested, I kept track of my breakdown of cards within 10 packs and was surprised I got as many Star cards (rare) as Moons (uncommon) or Planets (common).  This was my breakdown (I realize 10 packs is not a relevant statistical sample size):
> 
> Star: 1, 2, 4, 5, 5, 6, 8, 11, 11, 11, 13, 13, 15, 15 17, 18, 19, 19, 20
> Moon: 23, 25, 25, 25, 27, 28, 28, 29, 32, 34, 34, 37, 37, 37, 40
> Planet:  43, 45, 45, 47, 48, 48, 50, 51, 52, 52, 53, 54, 54, 55, 55, 56



Was this in purchased (booster) packs or the freebies?  I had understood that freebies get one star card and four others while boosters get one from each range of 10 (i.e. one from 1-10, 11-20, etc.) and thus should get two stars.  If this was from the freebie packs, then I wonder if they've shifted something in how they pack them.


----------



## marciemi

DreamIsaWish said:


> Was this in purchased (booster) packs or the freebies?  I had understood that freebies get one star card and four others while boosters get one from each range of 10 (i.e. one from 1-10, 11-20, etc.) and thus should get two stars.  If this was from the freebie packs, then I wonder if they've shifted something in how they pack them.


These were all from the free packs handed out either at the Firehouse or the Christmas Store.  Some were from this past weekend and a few I had from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## DreamIsaWish

marciemi said:


> These were all from the free packs handed out either at the Firehouse or the Christmas Store.  Some were from this past weekend and a few I had from a couple weeks ago.



So I went and looked at a bunch of unopened packs from a few weeks ago and none of them had double star cards.  You must have somehow hit a lucky streak.  Congrats!


----------



## marciemi

DreamIsaWish said:


> So I went and looked at a bunch of unopened packs from a few weeks ago and none of them had double star cards.  You must have somehow hit a lucky streak.  Congrats!


Weird - I thought it seemed strange that I got as many stars as other cards but didn't realize it was that far out of the norm.  Okay, I'm going to collect 10 more hopefully and try again.  Updates to follow.


----------



## dwbrewster

On occasion they change the packaging and you end up with two star cards randomly, definitely not an everyday occurrence though.


----------



## Julz226

I have some to trade.   
For Lightning Cards -  Have #62.   Need #61, 63,65, 66, 67, 68 or 70.

For regular cards 
HAVE TO TRADE:
#2, #3, #14, #15, #23, #25, #26 (x2), #28 (x2), #29 (x2), #30, #31, #34, #36 (x2), #38 (x4), #39 (x2), #40, #41 (x2), #42 (x2), #43, #44, #46 (x2), #47 (x2), #49 (x2), #51, #52 (x2), #53, #54, #55 (x3), #56 (x3), #57, #58, #59

STILL NEED:
#6, #7, #9, #18, #19, #21, #22


----------



## Julz226

Kent Jensen said:


> Here is an updated list, recently added a few due to purchases:
> 
> Have:
> 7, 21, 23, 24, 26, 29, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 59, 60
> 
> Need:
> 1, 2, 13, 14, 15, 16, 33, 35




I have #2 available and need #21.


----------



## Mildor

Julz226 said:


> I have some to trade.
> For Lightning Cards -  Have #62.   Need #61, 63,65, 66, 67, 68 or 70.
> 
> For regular cards
> HAVE TO TRADE:
> #2, #3, #14, #15, #23, #25, #26 (x2), #28 (x2), #29 (x2), #30, #31, #34, #36 (x2), #38 (x4), #39 (x2), #40, #41 (x2), #42 (x2), #43, #44, #46 (x2), #47 (x2), #49 (x2), #51, #52 (x2), #53, #54, #55 (x3), #56 (x3), #57, #58, #59
> 
> STILL NEED:
> #6, #7, #9, #18, #19, #21, #22



Juli - I'll trade you my #19 for your #14.


----------



## justmeinflorida

We just started playing this past week and have a few to trade 

Have: 
51 & 54

ISO: 
1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 18, 19
20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26
30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 37, 38, 39
40, 45, 46
55, 56, 57, 58
61-70


----------



## Julz226

Mildor said:


> Juli - I'll trade you my #19 for your #14.


I can't actually PM you because you're still too new.   Go post something somewhere, and when you're at 10 posts, message me.


----------



## dwbrewster

Anyone with P4 or P5 looking to trade for a P7 or P8?

If so, let me know!


----------



## NickWilde

New to the game of and trading. Have been reading posts on the forums and watching the DisUnplugged for years and was surprised I never registered.
Have
1, 3, 5, 6

Need
4, 9, 15, 17, 18, 22


----------



## millva

I'm looking for the following to complete the collection:

3, 17, 62, 63, 64, 65, 68, 70, 01P - 08P

Cruella de Vil game board

Have the following to trade:

61
5, 6, 7, 15, 21
23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 40
42-50, 52-60

I also have a spare Maleficent game board if anyone has a need for that.


----------



## NickWilde

I have 3 and the Cruella game board for 15 if you want to trade?


----------



## millva

Sounds good.  Can you do messages yet? if so, message me your address and I'll send you the card


----------



## NickWilde

millva said:


> Sounds good.  Can you do messages yet? if so, message me your address and I'll send you the card


I must me still to new to message.


----------



## millva

you can email me millva@hotmail.com


----------



## NickWilde

I will trade two for one on the following
I have
3 (3), 5 (2), 6 (4), 23, 25, 26, 27 (3), 28, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 59 & 60
Need
4, 9, 17, 18 & 22

Lightning Cards
One for one for the following.
I have
65 & 69

I need
66 & 70


----------



## NickWilde

millva said:


> you can email me millva@hotmail.com


Thank you so much! Received my new card today.


----------



## millva

NickWilde said:


> Thank you so much! Received my new card today.


You're very welcome!


----------



## millva

Updating my list

Looking for the following:

17, 29, 62, 63, 64, 65, 68, 70, 01P-06P

Have the following to trade:

61
5, 6, 7, 15, 21
23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 40
42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60

Also have an extra Maleficent game board


----------



## dwbrewster

Updated to reflect a trades I have completed - now I just need bolts 61-69


----------



## spudboy62

NickWilde said:


> I will trade two for one on the following
> I have
> 3 (3), 5 (2), 4 (4), 22, 25, 26, 27 (3), 28, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 59 & 60
> Need
> 4, 9, 17, 18 & 22
> 
> Lightning Cards
> One for one for the following.
> I have
> 65 & 69
> 
> I need
> 66 & 70


 
I can give you a 4 for your 22. if you are interested, pm me your address and I'll respond with mine.  Thanks!


----------



## NickWilde

spudboy62 said:


> I can give you a 4 for your 22. if you are interested, pm me your address and I'll respond with mine.  Thanks!


I'm sorry.
My fingers must have gotten happy putting numbers in - I need both 4 and 22.
Do you need any other cards?


----------



## NickWilde

Updating my trade list....

I need 4, 9, 17, 18, 66 & 70

I have to trade..
3 (3), 5 (2), 6 (4), 23, 25, 26, 27 (3), 28, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 59, 60, 65 & 69


----------



## spudboy62

NickWilde said:


> I'm sorry.
> My fingers must have gotten happy putting numbers in - I need both 4 and 22.
> Do you need any other cards?


 
It doesn't look like you have anything else I need.  Looking for any of these: 1,7,8,9,14,15,17,18,20,21,22.  I have star cards 4 & 12 available to trade


----------



## NickWilde

spudboy62 said:


> It doesn't look like you have anything else I need.  Looking for any of these: 1,7,8,9,14,15,17,18,20,21,22.  I have star cards 4 & 12 available to trade


I do have an extra 1 if you need it, just pm me.


----------



## spudboy62

NickWilde said:


> I do have an extra 1 if you need it, just pm me.


 
PM sent


----------



## StevenQC

Hello,

i need #19 et #22 to finish my collection.

I have to trade these cards :
1-4-5-6-7-9-10-13-17-23-24-26-29-30-31-32-33-34-35-36-37-38-40

Thank you !!


----------



## StevenQC

Is there a specific forum for disney transportation cards ?
i am missing from a 26 card collect # 4-5-6-11-12-13-15

i have to trade 1-2-3-8-9-10-18-24-25

thanks


----------



## NickWilde

I am looking for cards 66 & 70.

I have to trade.
65 & 69

Or any five of the following

3 (3), 5 (2), 6 (4), 23, 25, 26, 27 (3), 28, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 59 & 60.

Thank you!


----------



## Jewel3k

In need of 6, 7, 8, 10, 12, 14, 20, 21, 25, 26, 27, 28, 39, 53, 54 and all above 61.

Have extras of 3, 4, 5, 19, 23, 30, 32, 33, 34, 36, 37, 38, 40, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 50, 51, 55, 57, 58, 59, and 60


----------



## StevenQC

Jewel3k said:


> In need of 6, 7, 8, 10, 12, 14, 20, 21, 25, 26, 27, 28, 39, 53, 54 and all above 61.
> 
> Have extras of 3, 4, 5, 19, 23, 30, 32, 33, 34, 36, 37, 38, 40, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 50, 51, 55, 57, 58, 59, and 60



Hi,
i would trade for your #19
1 have these that match your needs...6-7-10-26 youn can choose the card you want from these and i will add 53 and 54
PM me if you are interested


----------



## Jewel3k

I would love to trade 7 for 19 with 53 and 54 thrown in.  I cannot send you a message until you have 10 posts.


----------



## StevenQC

Jewel3k said:


> I would love to trade 7 for 19 with 53 and 54 thrown in.  I cannot send you a message until you have 10 posts.


ok.
this is another post !! How can i see how many i have ??


----------



## StevenQC

StevenQC said:


> ok.
> this is another post !! How can i see how many i have ??



Oh ! i just saw that the number of posts are written of the left side ! Cool. This is my 9th post. 1 more to go !


----------



## StevenQC

StevenQC said:


> Oh ! i just saw that the number of posts are written of the left side ! Cool. This is my 9th post. 1 more to go !



And, if i do my math ok, this would be my 10th post !!


----------



## spudboy62

Great trade with NickWilde


----------



## bigempty

Jewel3k said:


> In need of 6, 7, 8, 10, 12, 14, 20, 21, 25, 26, 27, 28, 39, 53, 54 and all above 61.
> 
> Have extras of 3, 4, 5, 19, 23, 30, 32, 33, 34, 36, 37, 38, 40, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 50, 51, 55, 57, 58, 59, and 60



Would love a trade for your #3 for my #8?

rdelacruzca@hotmail.com if you're interested


----------



## NickWilde

spudboy62 said:


> Great trade with NickWilde


 Thank you for the trade.


----------



## atl_jayhawk

Looking for lightning bolts 61, 65, 66, 68, 69, 70 and party cards P1-P4 and P6.  Have the following to offer in trade.

3 unopened packs
2 Olaf P8
6, 18, 24, 26,31, 32, 33, 34, 36, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 56, 57, 58


----------



## princesspeaony

StevenQC said:


> Hello,
> 
> i need #19 et #22 to finish my collection.
> 
> I have to trade these cards :
> 1-4-5-6-7-9-10-13-17-23-24-26-29-30-31-32-33-34-35-36-37-38-40
> 
> Thank you !!


We have 19 & 22, to trade for 17 and 2,5 or anything above 60 haha!


----------



## Jewel3k

I sent you an email bigempty. Are you still interested in trading?


----------



## bigempty

Jewel3k said:


> I sent you an email bigempty. Are you still interested in trading?


Just responded to your email for some reason ended up in my junk folder. So yes still interested in trading!


----------



## Godfather3927

I am also interested in trading. In search of #10 and #61 and up. I have just about every other one number available to trade.


----------



## grrrlennyl

I ordered some booster packs and should be getting them today, so I'll be sure to post anything I have to trade tonight.


----------



## grrrlennyl

Updated 05/11/2016

created a later post with an updated list.


----------



## Kent Jensen

Just an update to my trading needs and haves. 

I need 13 and 16. 
I have 7, 11, 23, 24, 26, 29, 33, 39, 42, 44, 45, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 59, 60


----------



## grrrlennyl

Kent Jensen said:


> Just an update to my trading needs and haves.
> 
> I need 13 and 16.
> I have 7, 11, 23, 24, 26, 29, 33, 39, 42, 44, 45, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 59, 60



Good luck! You're so close to finishing your set!


----------



## Sorcerer Ali

Kent Jensen said:


> Just an update to my trading needs and haves.
> 
> I need 13 and 16.
> I have 7, 11, 23, 24, 26, 29, 33, 39, 42, 44, 45, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 59, 60


I don't have those right now, but if I happen upon them, I will let you know.  I completed my 1-60 set, so there would be no trade necessary.


----------



## Crystaculars

grrrlennyl said:


> Here are the star cards I need...
> 1, 6, 7, 10, 11, 13, 18, 20
> 
> I have the following for a 1-to-1 swap.
> 3 (2), 5, 9
> 
> And then there are the lightning cards. One-for-one trades for these.
> I need...65, 66, 68, 69, 70
> I have...63, 64, 67
> 
> I also need #39 and would be willing to swap generously (4-to-1?) for it or any of the cards I need listed above for the ones below.
> 24 (2), 25, 27, 29
> 31 (3), 32, 33, 34, 35 (2), 36 (2), 38 (4)
> 41 (2), 42, 44 (2), 47, 48
> 52, 53 (2), 55, 57, 58, 60
> 
> Also looking for these, but I know they're pretty pie-in-the-sky...
> 04/P - Huey, Dewey, and Louie's Snowfort Barricade
> 05/P - The Pirate Helmsman's Bombardment
> 
> I also have the games boards, etc. that coming with the booster packs. If anyone is interested in those (plus the little game tokens and instructions that come with), I can send those just for the price of shipping.
> 
> Malefient / Fantasyland x 3
> Cruella De Vil / Main Street USA
> 
> Thanks!



Hi! I have an extra 18, and I am in need of a 5. Are you still interested in trading that one?


----------



## grrrlennyl

Crystaculars said:


> Hi! I have an extra 18, and I am in need of a 5. Are you still interested in trading that one?



Definitely! I'll send you a PM.


----------



## grrrlennyl

Crystaculars said:


> Hi! I have an extra 18, and I am in need of a 5. Are you still interested in trading that one?


Well, it wouldn't let me start a conversation, but let me make sure I definitely still have the 5 (I should) and I'll let you know tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Crystaculars

grrrlennyl said:


> Well, it wouldn't let me start a conversation, but let me make sure I definitely still have the 5 (I should) and I'll let you know tonight or tomorrow.



Sounds good! I think I can't do messages yet because I'm still new to the forum. Once you know, shoot me an email at csebastian912@gmail.com. Thanks!!


----------



## karnog

Need: 3, 5, 16, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 69, 70, 1P, 2P, 3P, 4P, 6P

Available to Trade: 6, 13, 18, 19, 22, 24, 25, 28, 29, 30(2), 32(3), 33(2),36, 37(2), 38(2), 39, 40(2), 41(3), 42(3), 43(2), 44(3), 45(2), 46(2), 47, 49(2), 50, 52, 53, 54, 56(2), 57(2), 58(3), 59(2), 60(4)

Party cards available to trade: 5P, 8P(3)


----------



## Jewel3k

karnog said:


> Need: 3, 5, 16, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 69, 70, 1P, 2P, 3P, 4P, 6P
> 
> Available to Trade: 6, 13, 18, 19, 22, 24, 25, 28, 29, 30(2), 32(3), 33(2),36, 37(2), 38(2), 39, 40(2), 41(3), 42(3), 43(2), 44(3), 45(2), 46(2), 47, 49(2), 50, 52, 53, 54, 56(2), 57(2), 58(3), 59(2), 60(4)
> 
> Party cards available to trade: 5P, 8P(3)


I have a 3 and 5.  I need a 6 from the star cards you have.  From the other cards you have left to trade I need 25, 28, and 39.  Would my 3 and 5 for your 6, 25, 28 and 39 work as a trade for you?


----------



## LauraLap

We have 3 extra 4Ps - would trade for 2P, 3P or 5P.  We are in Canada so postage would be a bit higher.


----------



## Crystaculars

karnog said:


> Need: 3, 5, 16, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 69, 70, 1P, 2P, 3P, 4P, 6P
> 
> Available to Trade: 6, 13, 18, 19, 22, 24, 25, 28, 29, 30(2), 32(3), 33(2),36, 37(2), 38(2), 39, 40(2), 41(3), 42(3), 43(2), 44(3), 45(2), 46(2), 47, 49(2), 50, 52, 53, 54, 56(2), 57(2), 58(3), 59(2), 60(4)
> 
> Party cards available to trade: 5P, 8P(3)



Hi there! I have an extra 3 and 16, if you'd like to trade for your 6 and 13. Those would complete my 1-60 collection   Let me know if you'd like to trade.

Thanks!


----------



## BrianL

This is my first post to this site, but I want to try to complete my collection.

I need: 1,2,3,13,14,15,19,20,56,61,62,63,65,66,67,68,69,70

I have available: 4,6,7,8,10,16,18,22,27,28,30,31,32,33,35,37,38,42,43,46,47,48,50,51,52,53,54,57,58,59,60

I also have one extra 7P (Minnie Mouse) that I will trade for any Christmas Party one.

Anyone is welcome to let me know if interested.


----------



## Jewel3k

I can trade 19 for 10.


----------



## mousefan

Karnog sent you a message check your conversation folder.....ty


----------



## Crystaculars

BrianL said:


> This is my first post to this site, but I want to try to complete my collection.
> 
> I need: 1,2,3,13,14,15,19,20,56,61,62,63,65,66,67,68,69,70
> 
> I have available: 4,6,7,8,10,16,18,22,27,28,30,31,32,33,35,37,38,42,43,46,47,48,50,51,52,53,54,57,58,59,60
> 
> I also have one extra 7P (Minnie Mouse) that I will trade for any Christmas Party one.
> 
> Anyone is welcome to let me know if interested.



Hi, I can trade my extra 2 for your 6, if you still have it available.


----------



## BrianL

Crystaculars said:


> Hi, I can trade my extra 2 for your 6, if you still have it available.



Can do. I notice I can't PM you because your post count is too low (I think you need at least 10). I am interested in the trade though.


----------



## Crystaculars

BrianL said:


> Can do. I notice I can't PM you because your post count is too low (I think you need at least 10). I am interested in the trade though.



Ok perfect, send me an email at csebastian912@gmail.com with your address and I'll respond with mine. Thanks!


----------



## grrrlennyl

*Updated 05.18.2016*

I was able to get everything I was missing. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## marciemi

grrrlennyl said:


> I have a ton of cards to trade because I just got some more booster packs today.
> 
> I will swap 2-for-1 for any lightning cards.
> I need...
> 68, 69, 70
> I have...
> 61, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67 (2)
> 
> I will swap very generously for any of the star cards I need. Just let me know what you need in exchange.
> I need...
> 01, 07, 11, 13, 20
> 
> Here's everything I have to trade...
> 03 (2), 04, 05 (2), 09
> 12 (2), 17
> 22, 24 (2), 25, 26 (2), 27 (2), 28, 29 (3)
> 31 (3), 32 (2), 33 (2), 34, 35 (2), 36 (4), 37, 38 (6), 40
> 41 (2), 42 (2), 43, 44 (3), 45 (2), 47, 48, 49
> 51 (2), 52, 53 (3), 55, 57 (2), 58, 60 (3)
> 
> I also still need the fourth party card (04/P - Huey, Dewey, and Louie's Snowfort Barricade) if anyone is up to trade or sell for that.


How about this?  The only bolt I have is 69 and would love to trade 2 for 1 for any other 2.  I also have 1, 7, 11 & 13 that I would throw in (don't have a spare 20 right now, sorry!).  So I'd send 1, 7, 11, 13 & 69 for any other 2 bolts (preferably not 2 of the same)?  If interested, PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## grrrlennyl

marciemi said:


> How about this?  The only bolt I have is 69 and would love to trade 2 for 1 for any other 2.  I also have 1, 7, 11 & 13 that I would throw in (don't have a spare 20 right now, sorry!).  So I'd send 1, 7, 11, 13 & 69 for any other 2 bolts (preferably not 2 of the same)?  If interested, PM me.  Thanks!



That sounds great. Want me to send a 67 and another lightning bolt that you pick?

Do you need any of the other non-lightning bolt cards? I can send some of those, too.


----------



## marciemi

grrrlennyl said:


> That sounds great. Want me to send a 67 and another lightning bolt that you pick?
> 
> Do you need any of the other non-lightning bolt cards? I can send some of those, too.


I'll send you a PM - thanks!


----------



## mousefan

Karnog card was mailed out today as per our agreement..........check your conversation folder for tracking info. should arrive on Monday


----------



## bigempty

grrrlennyl said:


> *Updated 05.13.2016*
> 
> I will swap very generously for the only card I need. Just let me know what you need in exchange.
> I need...
> 20
> 
> Here's everything I have to trade...
> 03 (2), 04, 05 (2), 09
> 12 (2), 17
> 22, 24 (2), 25, 26 (2), 27 (2), 28, 29 (3)
> 31 (3), 32 (2), 33 (2), 34, 35 (2), 36 (4), 37, 38 (6), 40
> 41 (2), 42 (2), 43, 44 (3), 45 (2), 47, 48, 49
> 51 (2), 52, 53 (3), 55, 57 (2), 58, 60 (3)
> 
> I also still need the fourth party card (04/P - Huey, Dewey, and Louie's Snowfort Barricade) if anyone is up to trade or sell for that. I have a 61 bolt card I could trade for it, plus anything above.



If no one's offered you #20 yet, I'd love to trade with you. I'd be interested in your #17


----------



## bigempty

Hi everyone! Looking to complete a set for my nephew. Pls email me at rdelacruzca@hotmail.com

SOTMK cards for trading:

Have:
09(2), 19(3), 20, 22
23, 26-40
41, 43-52, 54-60

Need:
5, 11, 15,16,18
53


----------



## grrrlennyl

bigempty said:


> If no one's offered you #20 yet, I'd love to trade with you. I'd be interested in your #17


I'll PM you.

Just kidding, it looks like I can't. I'm up for a trade. You can email me at lynnewio@gmail.com.


----------



## Fixxxer13

Hey everyone.  I'm new to this, and just figured out that there is actually a forum to trade online.  I'm looking to trade some of my duplicate cards for some cards that I need to complete my collection. 

I have extras of the following to trade:
21 (x4), 23, 24 (x2), 25, 27, 28, 35, 39, 41, 44 (x3), 45 (x3), 48, 49, 50, 52, 53 (x2), 55, 57, & 59 (x2)

I'm in search of the following:
1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 18, 26, 36.

If anyone would be willing to trade, please let me know.  Thank you very much!


----------



## mousefan

Karnog sent you a message check your conversation folder.....I got message from usps tracking that the card i mailed has been delivered to you , but I have not heard from you on your mailing information to me nor have i received the card in mail


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

Hello everyone! This is my first post to this site, I am trying to complete my collection.

I need: 1,7,10,13*,21,61,62,63,64,65,66,67*,68,69*,70* and 01p,02p,03p*,04p,05p*,06p (p for p please!)

I have available: 28,42,45,47,48,58 and 08/p (p for p please!)

Any with a * are ones I'm hoping to find first!

Also I would consider trading art for cards!

Message me via Amdoggett@yahoo.com or www.AlanLubeski.com

Thank you and have a magical day,

Alan M. Lubeski
Walt Disney World animator retd.
Owner of Raven Arts art Studio.

https://twitter.com/AlinRaven

https://www.facebook.com/alan.lubeski


----------



## Fixxxer13

bigempty said:


> Hi everyone! Looking to complete a set for my nephew. Pls email me at rdelacruzca@hotmail.com
> 
> SOTMK cards for trading:
> 
> Have:
> 09(2), 19(3), 20, 22
> 23, 26-40
> 41, 43-52, 54-60
> 
> Need:
> 5, 11, 15,16,18
> 53



H


bigempty said:


> Hi everyone! Looking to complete a set for my nephew. Pls email me at rdelacruzca@hotmail.com
> 
> SOTMK cards for trading:
> 
> Have:
> 09(2), 19(3), 20, 22
> 23, 26-40
> 41, 43-52, 54-60
> 
> Need:
> 5, 11, 15,16,18
> 53




Big Empty.  Has anyone offered to trade with you yet?  I have an extra 53 I would be willing to trade for your 26 if you would like.  Just let me know.  Hope to hear back soon!


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

Fixxxer13 said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> Big Empty.  Has anyone offered to trade with you yet?  I have an extra 53 I would be willing to trade for your 26 if you would like.  Just let me know.  Hope to hear back soon!


I can trade an 11 for the 09


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

bigempty said:


> Hi everyone! Looking to complete a set for my nephew. Pls email me at rdelacruzca@hotmail.com
> 
> SOTMK cards for trading:
> 
> Have:
> 09(2), 19(3), 20, 22
> 23, 26-40
> 41, 43-52, 54-60
> 
> Need:
> 5, 11, 15,16,18
> 53



I can trade an 11 for the 09


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

karnog said:


> Need: 3, 5, 16, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 69, 70, 1P, 2P, 3P, 4P, 6P
> 
> Available to Trade: 6, 13, 18, 19, 22, 24, 25, 28, 29, 30(2), 32(3), 33(2),36, 37(2), 38(2), 39, 40(2), 41(3), 42(3), 43(2), 44(3), 45(2), 46(2), 47, 49(2), 50, 52, 53, 54, 56(2), 57(2), 58(3), 59(2), 60(4)
> 
> Party cards available to trade: 5P, 8P(3)



I can give you p6 for p5


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

BrianL said:


> This is my first post to this site, but I want to try to complete my collection.
> 
> I need: 1,2,3,13,14,15,19,20,56,61,62,63,65,66,67,68,69,70
> 
> I have available: 4,6,7,8,10,16,18,22,27,28,30,31,32,33,35,37,38,42,43,46,47,48,50,51,52,53,54,57,58,59,60
> 
> I also have one extra 7P (Minnie Mouse) that I will trade for any Christmas Party one.
> 
> Anyone is welcome to let me know if interested.



You have a bunch I need are you still trading?


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

karnog said:


> Need: 3, 5, 16, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 69, 70, 1P, 2P, 3P, 4P, 6P
> 
> Available to Trade: 6, 13, 18, 19, 22, 24, 25, 28, 29, 30(2), 32(3), 33(2),36, 37(2), 38(2), 39, 40(2), 41(3), 42(3), 43(2), 44(3), 45(2), 46(2), 47, 49(2), 50, 52, 53, 54, 56(2), 57(2), 58(3), 59(2), 60(4)
> 
> Party cards available to trade: 5P, 8P(3)



I can give you p6 for p5 also I'm a retired Disney animator. Would you be interested in trading some custom made one of a kind art from me for some of the cards I need for my set?


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

NickWilde said:


> Updating my trade list....
> 
> I need 4, 9, 17, 18, 66 & 70
> 
> I have to trade..
> 3 (3), 5 (2), 6 (4), 23, 25, 26, 27 (3), 28, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 59, 60, 65 & 69



Wish I had something to trade for that 36 lol


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

Jewel3k said:


> In need of 6, 7, 8, 10, 12, 14, 20, 21, 25, 26, 27, 28, 39, 53, 54 and all above 61.
> 
> Have extras of 3, 4, 5, 19, 23, 30, 32, 33, 34, 36, 37, 38, 40, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 50, 51, 55, 57, 58, 59, and 60



I have 26 and 28 for trade.


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

marciemi said:


> I have 1, 2, 13, 14, 15 & 35 that I could send your way if you want to PM me your address.  I'm local and don't need any back.    I got 10 packs this weekend and still haven't gotten a 16 which I know Kevin was looking for as well.



Hey there would be interested in trading some cards for some art a retired disney animator? I'm even trying to finish my set!


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

spudboy62 said:


> Looking for cards: 11,21,22,43, & 58.  I have the following available for trade:
> 5(x2),24,30,31,33,39,40,41,42,44,45,46,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,56,57,60.
> 
> I also need lightning Bolt cards 62, 63, and 64.  I have an extra 61, 65, and 66 available to trade for these cards only.
> 
> PM me if interested in trading.  Thanks



I have 11 if you would like to trade for 39


----------



## mousefan

GrizzlyBearKing check your conversation folder I have a few of the cards you are looking for


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

mousefan said:


> GrizzlyBearKing check your conversation folder I have a few of the cards you are looking for


Thank you so much I got the messages and I removed the 33, 36, 39, 40 and 51 cards your sending from the list.


----------



## BrianL

GrizzlyBearKing said:


> You have a bunch I need are you still trading?



Yeah, Man. PM me.

UPDATED LIST:

I need: 1,3,13,14,15,20,56,61,62,63,65,66,67,68,69,70

I have available: 4,6,7,8,16,18,22,27,28,30,31,32,33,35,37,38,42,43,46,47,48,50,51,52,53,54,57,58,59,60

I also have one extra 7P (Minnie Mouse) that I will trade for any Christmas Party one.


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

BrianL said:


> Yeah, Man. PM me.
> 
> UPDATED LIST:
> 
> I need: 1,3,13,14,15,20,56,61,62,63,65,66,67,68,69,70
> 
> I have available: 4,6,7,8,16,18,22,27,28,30,31,32,33,35,37,38,42,43,46,47,48,50,51,52,53,54,57,58,59,60
> 
> I also have one extra 7P (Minnie Mouse) that I will trade for any Christmas Party one.



Here is what I am working with. It looks like you have a bunch I need like 13 but I do not think I have any you need! Maybe you would like to trade some for a commission from me. Have a look at my work 

I need: 1,4,5,6,7,9*,10,13*,15,17,19,21,25,30,61,62,63,64,65,66,67*,68,69*,70* and 01p,02p,03p*,04p,05p*,06p (p for p please!)

I have available: 11,26,28,38,42,45,47,48,58 and 08/p (p for p please!)

Any with a * are ones I'm hoping to find first!

Also I would consider trading art for cards!

Message me via Amdoggett@yahoo.com or www.AlanLubeski.com


----------



## mousefan

GrizzleyBearKing your cards are on the way , sent you tracking info for mailing via message box  enjoy1

*
Karnog still have not gotten a response from you on mailing the party card from you nor has the card been delivered to me * please advise .

 Usps has confirmed delivery of the  party card I sent to you as per our  trade agreement


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

mousefan said:


> GrizzleyBearKing your cards are on the way , sent you tracking info for mailing via message box  enjoy1
> 
> *
> Karnog still have not gotten a response from you on mailing the party card from you nor has the card been delivered to me * please advise .
> 
> Usps has confirmed delivery of the  party card I sent to you as per our  trade agreement



Is there no one you can report him to? That is theft and not right!


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

karnog said:


> Need: 3, 5, 16, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 69, 70, 1P, 2P, 3P, 4P, 6P
> 
> Available to Trade: 6, 13, 18, 19, 22, 24, 25, 28, 29, 30(2), 32(3), 33(2),36, 37(2), 38(2), 39, 40(2), 41(3), 42(3), 43(2), 44(3), 45(2), 46(2), 47, 49(2), 50, 52, 53, 54, 56(2), 57(2), 58(3), 59(2), 60(4)
> 
> Party cards available to trade: 5P, 8P(3)



Hey Karnog! Give Mousefan the card they sent you back or send them the card that you said you would! Don't scam them that is an awful thing to do! Do the right thing here and make good on your trade deal. They trusted you and sent you a valuable card because they wanted to trade with you and now your not going to respond or send them the card?? Shame on you! Your mother would be disappointed in you!
Behavior like that dose NOT preserve the magic! 
Alan


----------



## marciemi

GrizzlyBearKing - if you're on FB at all, check out the SOTMK Helpers group - I'm sure people there would love to trade with you and there are a lot more there.  I'm local and mostly just collect up the 1-60 cards and send them to kids from that group who need them.  Feel free to PM me about any you need and if I have them I'd be glad to send them out but I may have limited ones in the lower numbers.  Good luck!


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

marciemi said:


> GrizzlyBearKing - if you're on FB at all, check out the SOTMK Helpers group - I'm sure people there would love to trade with you and there are a lot more there.  I'm local and mostly just collect up the 1-60 cards and send them to kids from that group who need them.  Feel free to PM me about any you need and if I have them I'd be glad to send them out but I may have limited ones in the lower numbers.  Good luck!



Thank you so much I will PM you now!
Alan


----------



## mousefan

marciemi said:


> GrizzlyBearKing - if you're on FB at all, check out the SOTMK Helpers group - I'm sure people there would love to trade with you and there are a lot more there.  I'm local and mostly just collect up the 1-60 cards and send them to kids from that group who need them.  Feel free to PM me about any you need and if I have them I'd be glad to send them out but I may have limited ones in the lower numbers.  Good luck!




agreed great group there it the top one of the list i sent you yesterday , even though I am not local have traded and gifted many cards within that group


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

Isles122 said:


> I'll building three sets so I'm looking for multi-card trades if possible.
> 
> Need set A: 5, 7
> Set B: 3,5,7,10,15,22,
> Set C: 3-11,13,15,20,22,24,26,27,28,
> 
> Have to trade: (multiples of) 17,30,31,32,35,42,43,45,46,48,49,50,51,56,57,58
> (One of)14,16,18,34,36,44,52,53,54,55,59





dwbrewster said:


> Updated to reflect a trades I have completed - now I just need bolts 61-69 and can trade a P8 Olaf for any 2



I need: 1,7,10,13*,19,21,61,62,63,64,65,66,67*,68,69*,70* and 01p,02p,03p*,04p,05p*,06p (p for p please!)

I have available: 11,26,28,38,42,45,47,48,58 and 08/p (p for p please!)

Any with a * are ones I'm hoping to find first!

Also I would consider trading art for cards!


----------



## DigestedDisney

Hello,
These are my cards available to trade:
10, 15, 17, 19, 21, 23, 25, 27, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 59, 60, 68, 70

Need:
1, 3, 8, 11, 26, 38, 61, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 69

I also have an additional Maleficent game board, if you would care to trade that for any cards.


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

DigestedDisney said:


> Hello,
> These are my cards available to trade:
> 10, 15, 17, 19, 21, 23, 25, 27, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 59, 60, 68, 70
> 
> Need:
> 1, 3, 8, 11, 26, 38, 61, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 69
> 
> I also have an additional Maleficent game board, if you would care to trade that for any cards.



I need: 1,7,10,13*,19,21,61,62,63,64,65,66,67*,68,69*,70* and 01p,02p,03p*,04p,05p*,06p (p for p please!)

I have available: 11,26,28,38,42,45,47,48,58 and 08/p (p for p please!)

Any with a * are ones I'm hoping to find first!

I have 11,26,38 if you want to trade 10,13,21?


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

DigestedDisney said:


> Hello,
> These are my cards available to trade:
> 10, 15, 17, 19, 21, 23, 25, 27, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 59, 60, 68, 70
> 
> Need:
> 1, 3, 8, 11, 26, 38, 61, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 69
> 
> I also have an additional Maleficent game board, if you would care to trade that for any cards.


Let me know if your interested bud.
I need: 1,7,10,13*,19,21,61,62,63,64,65,66,67*,68,69*,70* and 01p,02p,03p*,04p,05p*,06p (p for p please!)

I have available: 11,26,28,38,42,45,47,48,58 and 08/p (p for p please!)

Any with a * are ones I'm hoping to find first!

I have 11,26,38 if you want to trade 10,13,21?


----------



## spudboy62

GrizzlyBearKing said:


> I have 11 if you would like to trade for 39



Do you still need #39?  I have one available if you need it.


----------



## DigestedDisney

GrizzlyBearKing said:


> Let me know if your interested bud.
> I need: 1,7,10,13*,19,21,61,62,63,64,65,66,67*,68,69*,70* and 01p,02p,03p*,04p,05p*,06p (p for p please!)
> 
> I have available: 11,26,28,38,42,45,47,48,58 and 08/p (p for p please!)
> 
> Any with a * are ones I'm hoping to find first!
> 
> I have 11,26,38 if you want to trade 10,13,21?



I don't have a 13 to spare, but I would be happy to trade my 10, 19, and 21 for your 11, 26, and 38 if you still need them.


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

spudboy62 said:


> Do you still need #39?  I have one available if you need it.



Thank you so much I do have a 39. 

I need: 1,7,10,13*,19,21,61,62,63,64,65,66,67*,68,69*,70* and 01p,02p,03p*,04p,05p*,06p (p for p please!)

I have available: 11,26,28,38,42,45,47,48,58 and 08/p (p for p please!)

Any with a * are ones I'm hoping to find first!

Also I would consider trading art for cards!


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

Yes I could use them I would be thrilled to trade your 10, 19, and 21 formy11, 26, and 38. I cant direct message you due to you not having enough posts on your profile.


DigestedDisney said:


> I don't have a 13 to spare, but I would be happy to trade my 10, 19, and 21 for your 11, 26, and 38 if you still need them.



Yes I could use them I would be thrilled to trade your 10, 19, and 21 for my 11, 26, and 38. I cant direct message you due to you not having enugh posts on your profile. My email address is Amdoggett@yahoo.com message me I will respond asap and we can set up our trade. I will remove these six cards from my list so people know!
Alan


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

spudboy62 said:


> Do you still need #39?  I have one available if you need it.


I do need 38


----------



## mjd85

Looking for:

1 / 16 / 17 / 18 / 19 / 20 / 21 / 22 / 52 / 56 / 61 / 62 / 63 / 70

Extras I have:

4x Adventureland Game Boards
1 Fantasyland Game Board
1 Main Street Game Board

2x4 / 9 / 11x2 / 12 / 13 / 23x2 / 25x2 / 26 / 29x2 / 30 x2

31x2 / 32x3 / 34 / 35x4 / 36x4 / 37x3 / 39x3 / 40x2 / 41

43x3 / 44 / 45 / 46x2 / 47x2 / 48x3 / 49 / 50 / 51x2

53x2 / 54 / 56 / 57x2 / 58x3 / 59x2 / 60x3 / 65x2 / 66 / 68


----------



## mjd85

DigestedDisney said:


> Hello,
> These are my cards available to trade:
> 10, 15, 17, 19, 21, 23, 25, 27, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 59, 60, 68, 70
> 
> Need:
> 1, 3, 8, 11, 26, 38, 61, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 69
> 
> I also have an additional Maleficent game board, if you would care to trade that for any cards.



Hey, I need 17 / 19 / 21 / 52 / 56 / and 70

I have 11 / 26 / and 66 to offer for some of those, if you're interested.


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

mjd85 said:


> Looking for:
> 
> 1 / 16 / 17 / 18 / 19 / 20 / 21 / 22 / 52 / 56 / 61 / 62 / 63 / 70
> 
> Extras I have:
> 
> 4x Adventureland Game Boards
> 1 Fantasyland Game Board
> 1 Main Street Game Board
> 
> 2x4 / 9 / 11x2 / 12 / 13 / 23x2 / 25x2 / 26 / 29x2 / 30 x2
> 
> 31x2 / 32x3 / 34 / 35x4 / 36x4 / 37x3 / 39x3 / 40x2 / 41
> 
> 43x3 / 44 / 45 / 46x2 / 47x2 / 48x3 / 49 / 50 / 51x2
> 
> 53x2 / 54 / 56 / 57x2 / 58x3 / 59x2 / 60x3 / 65x2 / 66 / 68



You have a few cards I need. I wish I had a few that you needed! Would you be interested in trading 13,65,66 for a custom made piece of art from a retired Disney animator? Google my name Alan Lubeski or go to my name dot com.
Alan


----------



## mjd85

GrizzlyBearKing said:


> You have a few cards I need. I wish I had a few that you needed! Would you be interested in trading 13,65,66 for a custom made piece of art from a retired Disney animator? Google my name Alan Lubeski or go to my name dot com.
> Alan


I didn't see anything I was interested in, but thank you for the offer.


----------



## spudboy62

GrizzlyBearKing said:


> I do need 38



I have an extra 38 you can have.  PM me your address and I will send it to you


----------



## Kent Jensen

Due to trades and purchases I wanted to update.

I need 13 and 16.

Have the following available:
5, 7, 8, 9, 11, 18, 19, 22, 23, 24, 26, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 37, 39, 42, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 56, 57, 59, 60

Special cards

I need 61, 62, 66, 67, 68, 69.

I have 65 to trade.

Thanks,

Kent


----------



## mjd85

Kent Jensen said:


> Due to trades and purchases I wanted to update.
> 
> I need 13 and 16.
> 
> Have the following available:
> 5, 7, 8, 9, 11, 18, 19, 22, 23, 24, 26, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 37, 39, 42, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 56, 57, 59, 60
> 
> Special cards
> 
> I need 61, 62, 66, 67, 68, 69.
> 
> I have 65 to trade.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kent



I have 13 and 68 to trade for your 18 and 65.


----------



## Kent Jensen

Sure.  I think you need one more reply to be able to PM me.  Send me your address and I'll send you mine.

Thanks,


----------



## mjd85

Kent Jensen said:


> Sure.  I think you need one more reply to be able to PM me.  Send me your address and I'll send you mine.
> 
> Thanks,


Sounds good, will (hopefully) pm you now...


----------



## mjd85

Kent Jensen said:


> Sure.  I think you need one more reply to be able to PM me.  Send me your address and I'll send you mine.
> 
> Thanks,



I still don't seem to have the option, mind PM'ing me?


----------



## Kent Jensen

Sometimes it takes a bit for the system to unlock PM for you.  I can't send you a message until it does so.  Send me an email at kent_jensen_lb@yahoo.com


----------



## NickWilde

Kent Jensen said:


> Due to trades and purchases I wanted to update.
> 
> I need 13 and 16.
> 
> Have the following available:
> 5, 7, 8, 9, 11, 18, 19, 22, 23, 24, 26, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 37, 39, 42, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 56, 57, 59, 60
> 
> Special cards
> 
> I need 61, 62, 66, 67, 68, 69.
> 
> I have 65 to trade.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kent



I have 69 for your 65 - do we have a deal?


----------



## Kent Jensen

Sorry Nick,  already agreed to a trade on the 65.  Thanks.


----------



## NickWilde

Kent Jensen said:


> Sorry Nick,  already agreed to a trade on the 65.  Thanks.


thanks - guess I'm a little late to the party.


----------



## NickWilde

I have 66 and 69 to trade.

Need 65 and 70.


----------



## chooch805

Hello! I'very been collecting Sorcerers cards on my last few trips to Disney and I'm finally getting close to finishing 1-60, and about halfway finished with 61-70. I'm currently in the parks, but as soon as I leave I will be posting my trades to try and finish my collection. Are there any trading rules or anything I should know about? It's been a while since I've used these forums.


----------



## KevininGeorgia

chooch805 said:


> Hello! I'very been collecting Sorcerers cards on my last few trips to Disney and I'm finally getting close to finishing 1-60, and about halfway finished with 61-70. I'm currently in the parks, but as soon as I leave I will be posting my trades to try and finish my collection. Are there any trading rules or anything I should know about? It's been a while since I've used these forums.


I'm not sure about if there are rules.  I do know there are norms for fairness.  For example, do not take advantage of new traders by only offering uncommons and commons for rares.  Lightning/party for lightning/party - but keep in mind the early party cards are worth $40+ on ebay while later ones and lightning are only worth $15-20.  I think most people know this and kinda watch for people who seem to aim to take advantage.  When you have a successful trade, give a "good trade w ___" post when cards arrive to let everyone know.  Last, there are a few Disney all stars on the boards who sometimes just want to help people finish sets and will send cards for free.  If this happens for you, be real nice, don't take advantage, and then try to find a time you can help someone else.   I got started by just posting what I needed and what I had available to trade.  This board was super helpful for me and there are some really cool people around.  You came to the right place!


----------



## NickWilde

KevininGeorgia said:


> I'm not sure about if there are rules.  I do know there are norms for fairness.  For example, do not take advantage of new traders by only offering uncommons and commons for rares.  Lightning/party for lightning/party - but keep in mind the early party cards are worth $40+ on ebay while later ones and lightning are only worth $15-20.  I think most people know this and kinda watch for people who seem to aim to take advantage.  When you have a successful trade, give a "good trade w ___" post when cards arrive to let everyone know.  Last, there are a few Disney all stars on the boards who sometimes just want to help people finish sets and will send cards for free.  If this happens for you, be real nice, don't take advantage, and then try to find a time you can help someone else.   I got started by just posting what I needed and what I had available to trade.  This board was super helpful for me and there are some really cool people around.  You came to the right place!


 
Well Said!


----------



## mjd85

Wanted to report a successful trade with Kent Jensen. Both cards arrived in good shape.

Need: 1(2), 5, 6, 7(2), 8, 10, 13, 14, 15, 16(2), 17(2), 18, 19(2), 20(2), 21(2), 22(2), 24, 38, 55, 61, 62(2), 63(2), 66, 67, 68, 69, 70(2), 05P(2)
I'm willing to buy the Pirates card, just pm me with your price.

Have to trade: 2, 25, 29, 30, 32, 35(2), 36(3), 37, 39(2), 40, 43(2), 46, 47, 48(2), 51, 53, 57, 58(2), 59, 60(2), 07P(3)


----------



## Poola

Just back from MK and would like to complete the set.  So glad I found this thread as I've been looking to buy some of the cards I need on ebay.

Need:  3, 6, 11, 14, 15, 16, 19, 20, 26, 27, 31, 36, 52, 58, 61-70
Have to trade:  17, 23(3), 24, 29, 37, 40(2), 41, 42, 43(2), 45, 47, 49, 51(2), 53(3), 54, 56, 57



mjd85 said:


> 1(2), 5, 6, 7(2), 8, 10, 13, 14, 15, 16(2), 17(2), 18, 19(2), 20(2), 21(2), 22(2), 24, 38, 55, 61, 62(2), 63(2), 66, 67, 68, 69, 70(2), 05P(2)



mjd85, it looks like I can trade you a 17 and 24 for a 36 and 58.  Just let me know if interested.


----------



## restes1

Hello,

I’m new to the forum but I have some cards to trade after spending nearly a week at the park and collecting many of the cards.

I am missing #
4
6
7
8
9
14
19
22
36

Super rare***
61
65
66
67
68
69

Up for trade!

1
2
3
10
23
25
27
30
33
38x2
40
42
43
44
46
47
49
51
53
56
57x2
58x2
60

Super rare ***
63
70

Mostly I need the rare cards, I’m hoping to complete one full set. Including the special events, but I know those are hard to come by if not impossible.

I’ve had some luck trading at the parks. But not sure if I did it correctly, it's hard to explain the rarity to kids, so I let them decide what cards they’d like to trade, and then allow them to pick from what I have. When I’ve tried to steer them toward the same level, they seem uninterested in the trade.  So I let them choose except  for the super rare cards, unless that’s what they are trading.

Once I have a full set (by full set mean, cards that are free. 1-60!), I’ll gladly give up my extras. Especially to the kids that play. I don’t need them.

Also, I have Fantasyland (Maleficent) and Adventureland (Jafar) game boards. Along with the other sheets that come with them if you’re interested.

Thanks!


----------



## Kent Jensen

I've finally finished off my main deck and now only need the higher cards.

I need: 62, 66, 67, and 69

I have: 61, 63 (x2), and 68


----------



## NickWilde

restes1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m new to the forum but I have some cards to trade after spending nearly a week at the park and collecting many of the cards.
> 
> I am missing #
> 4
> 6
> 7
> 8
> 9
> 14
> 19
> 22
> 36
> 
> Super rare***
> 61
> 65
> 66
> 67
> 68
> 69
> 
> Up for trade!
> 
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 10
> 23
> 25
> 27
> 30
> 33
> 38x2
> 40
> 42
> 43
> 44
> 46
> 47
> 49
> 51
> 53
> 56
> 57x2
> 58x2
> 60
> 
> Super rare ***
> 63
> 70
> 
> Mostly I need the rare cards, I’m hoping to complete one full set. Including the special events, but I know those are hard to come by if not impossible.
> 
> I’ve had some luck trading at the parks. But not sure if I did it correctly, it's hard to explain the rarity to kids, so I let them decide what cards they’d like to trade, and then allow them to pick from what I have. When I’ve tried to steer them toward the same level, they seem uninterested in the trade.  So I let them choose except  for the super rare cards, unless that’s what they are trading.
> 
> Once I have a full set (by full set mean, cards that are free. 1-60!), I’ll gladly give up my extras. Especially to the kids that play. I don’t need them.
> 
> Also, I have Fantasyland (Maleficent) and Adventureland (Jafar) game boards. Along with the other sheets that come with them if you’re interested.
> 
> Thanks!



I can trade you 69 for 70.


----------



## restes1

NickWilde said:


> I can trade you 69 for 70.


How would you like to go about trading?


----------



## NickWilde

You can not PM until you have 10 posts.
email me at 

keithsfyingmonkey  
@ 
gmail.com


----------



## restes1

NickWilde said:


> You can not PM until you have 10 posts.
> email me at
> 
> keithsfyingmonkey
> @
> gmail.com


That email isn't good. I removed the spaces and such.


----------



## NickWilde

restes1 said:


> That email isn't good. I removed the spaces and such.


 sorry 

Keithsflyingmonkey


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

I need: 1,7,10,13*,21,62,63,64,65,66,67*,68,69*,70* and 01p,02p,03p*,04p,05p*,06p (p for p please!)

I have available: 11,26,28,38,42,45,47,48,58 and 08/p (p for p please!)

Any with a * are ones I'm hoping to find first!

Also I would consider trading art for cards!


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

Why is it so hard to find people to trade with?


----------



## spudboy62

restes1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m new to the forum but I have some cards to trade after spending nearly a week at the park and collecting many of the cards.
> 
> I am missing #
> 4
> 6
> 7
> 8
> 9
> 14
> 19
> 22
> 36
> 
> Super rare***
> 61
> 65
> 66
> 67
> 68
> 69
> 
> Up for trade!
> 
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 10
> 23
> 25
> 27
> 30
> 33
> 38x2
> 40
> 42
> 43
> 44
> 46
> 47
> 49
> 51
> 53
> 56
> 57x2
> 58x2
> 60
> 
> Super rare ***
> 63
> 70
> 
> Mostly I need the rare cards, I’m hoping to complete one full set. Including the special events, but I know those are hard to come by if not impossible.
> 
> I’ve had some luck trading at the parks. But not sure if I did it correctly, it's hard to explain the rarity to kids, so I let them decide what cards they’d like to trade, and then allow them to pick from what I have. When I’ve tried to steer them toward the same level, they seem uninterested in the trade.  So I let them choose except  for the super rare cards, unless that’s what they are trading.
> 
> Once I have a full set (by full set mean, cards that are free. 1-60!), I’ll gladly give up my extras. Especially to the kids that play. I don’t need them.
> 
> Also, I have Fantasyland (Maleficent) and Adventureland (Jafar) game boards. Along with the other sheets that come with them if you’re interested.
> 
> Thanks!



I have an extra 61 (Ariel), and am looking for a 63 (Finn McMissle) to complete my set.  If you are interested, please let me know.  I don't think you have enough posts to send a private message just yet, but we can work something out.


----------



## spudboy62

Trying to complete a set for my little brother in California. I have an extra six star cards available to trade and am in need of six as well.

Looking for: 9, 14, 15, 18, 20,21, and 22.

Have available to trade: 4, 8, 10, 12, 16, and 18.

PM me if interested for a mail or in-park trade.


----------



## restes1

spudboy62 said:


> I have an extra 61 (Ariel), and am looking for a 63 (Finn McMissle) to complete my set.  If you are interested, please let me know.  I don't think you have enough posts to send a private message just yet, but we can work something out.



Yes, I am interested. My email is my user name here at gmail. feel free to drop me a line since I can't PM here.

Thanks, the trade would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## restes1

GrizzlyBearKing said:


> Why is it so hard to find people to trade with?



It's really not hard in the park. Most people like to trade for the cards they are missing. Oh, and most of the cards you're looking for are the ones people have to pay for so its not as easy to part with those for ones you get free by visiting.


----------



## marciemi

GrizzlyBearKing said:


> Why is it so hard to find people to trade with?


As mentioned by the PP, usually the only way people will trade for the 61-70 cards is on a one for one basis, since they can only be obtained by buying the booster packs for $14 each.  If you really want these, the best bet is to get them in the park or through the Shop Disney app/website and then trade for the ones you don't get (you just get one random bolt card in each pack - no way to tell which one so people end up with duplicates).  Similarly with the party cards, most people by now have 7 & 8 (the ones from 2015).  6 is also somewhat common, but 1-5 are very rare, sometimes going for $50ish on ebay.  So most people collecting are looking for these and have the later ones and hardly anyone will trade say a #2 party for a #8 or any of these for free (1-60) cards.  

If you look on ebay you can see the rough "value" of the cards - so if you bought 3 bolts from the Disney store which run $14 each, someone might be willing to trade a party card worth $50 for 3 of them.  Really it all comes down to personal decisions (here and on the FB group I see you also joined) and I'm surprised you haven't had anyone willing to get you the ones you need under 60 but the higher ones may be harder.  I've been collecting for 2 years now and sharing my extras whenever possible but still only have party cards 5-8 and only 2 bolts (one of which I bought).  So if you really want "all" the cards, you may need to invest a lot more money.  Hope this helps!


----------



## spudboy62

restes1 said:


> Yes, I am interested. My email is my user name here at gmail. feel free to drop me a line since I can't PM here.
> 
> Thanks, the trade would be greatly appreciated.



Email sent this afternoon.  Thanks!


----------



## zeroeffect316

Hey Everyone! New to Disboards, but not SOTMK. After a recent trip to Disney World, I decided it was time to try and finish off my SOTMK collection. That's when I discovered Disboards and this thread. This is awesome by the way!

Anyway, I only have a few cards left to track down, but they are some of the hardest. The good news, I have some cards that might interest some trades. Also, I am open to purchasing anything on the looking for list. Let me know if you are interested in trading and/or selling...

*Looking For: *
Exclusives - 3p, 5p, Cast Member Exclusive

Super Rare - 63, 65, 67, 68, 69, 70

Rare - 11, 12, 14, 15 

*UP for Trade:*

Exclusives - 1p, 2p, 4p, 6p

Super Rare - 66

Rare, Common, & Uncommon - 1 (x3), 7 (x2), 9, 17, 18 (x4), 19 (x3), 20 (x2), 21, 22 (x2), 23, 24 (x3), 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30 (x2), 31, 32, 33, 34 (x2), 36, 37, 38, 39, 40 (x2), 41 (x3), 42, (x2), 43, 44 (x2), 45 (x3), 46, 47 (x3), 48 (x3), 49 (x4), 50 (x2), 51 (x5), 52 (x4), 53 (x2), 54, 55, 56, 57 (x3), 58 (x3), 59 (x3), 60


----------



## NickWilde

zeroeffect316 said:


> Hey Everyone! New to Disboards, but not SOTMK. After a recent trip to Disney World, I decided it was time to try and finish off my SOTMK collection. That's when I discovered Disboards and this thread. This is awesome by the way!
> 
> Anyway, I only have a few cards left to track down, but they are some of the hardest. The good news, I have some cards that might interest some trades. Also, I am open to purchasing anything on the looking for list. Let me know if you are interested in trading and/or selling...
> 
> *Looking For: *
> Exclusives - 3p, 5p, Cast Member Exclusive
> 
> Super Rare - 63, 65, 67, 68, 69, 70
> 
> Rare - 11, 12, 14, 15
> 
> *UP for Trade:*
> 
> Exclusives - 1p, 2p, 4p, 6p
> 
> Super Rare - 66
> 
> Rare, Common, & Uncommon - 1 (x3), 7 (x2), 9, 17, 18 (x4), 19 (x3), 20 (x2), 21, 22 (x2), 23, 24 (x3), 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30 (x2), 31, 32, 33, 34 (x2), 36, 37, 38, 39, 40 (x2), 41 (x3), 42, (x2), 43, 44 (x2), 45 (x3), 46, 47 (x3), 48 (x3), 49 (x4), 50 (x2), 51 (x5), 52 (x4), 53 (x2), 54, 55, 56, 57 (x3), 58 (x3), 59 (x3), 60



I have 65 for your 66, is it a trade?


----------



## zeroeffect316

Wow, that was fast! My 66 for your 65 sounds good to me. Since I am new and can't PM yet. What's the next step from here?


----------



## NickWilde

zeroeffect316 said:


> Wow, that was fast! My 66 for your 65 sounds good to me. Since I am new and can't PM yet. What's the next step from here?




It was just lucky for me 66 was my last card needed.

email be at....

keithsflyingmonkey

@

gmail.com


----------



## Sorcerer Ali

zeroeffect316 said:


> Hey Everyone! New to Disboards, but not SOTMK. After a recent trip to Disney World, I decided it was time to try and finish off my SOTMK collection. That's when I discovered Disboards and this thread. This is awesome by the way!
> 
> Anyway, I only have a few cards left to track down, but they are some of the hardest. The good news, I have some cards that might interest some trades. Also, I am open to purchasing anything on the looking for list. Let me know if you are interested in trading and/or selling...
> 
> *Looking For: *
> Exclusives - 3p, 5p, Cast Member Exclusive
> 
> Super Rare - 63, 65, 67, 68, 69, 70
> 
> Rare - 11, 12, 14, 15
> 
> *UP for Trade:*
> 
> Exclusives - 1p, 2p, 4p, 6p
> 
> Super Rare - 66
> 
> Rare, Common, & Uncommon - 1 (x3), 7 (x2), 9, 17, 18 (x4), 19 (x3), 20 (x2), 21, 22 (x2), 23, 24 (x3), 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30 (x2), 31, 32, 33, 34 (x2), 36, 37, 38, 39, 40 (x2), 41 (x3), 42, (x2), 43, 44 (x2), 45 (x3), 46, 47 (x3), 48 (x3), 49 (x4), 50 (x2), 51 (x5), 52 (x4), 53 (x2), 54, 55, 56, 57 (x3), 58 (x3), 59 (x3), 60


Hi! I could trade my 67 and 69 for your 4P, if that would work for you.


----------



## Sorcerer Ali

Sorcerer Ali said:


> Hi! I could trade my 67 and 69 for your 4P, if that would work for you.


My email address is t_butkiewicz@yahoo.com.


----------



## spudboy62

zeroeffect316 said:


> Hey Everyone! New to Disboards, but not SOTMK. After a recent trip to Disney World, I decided it was time to try and finish off my SOTMK collection. That's when I discovered Disboards and this thread. This is awesome by the way!
> 
> Anyway, I only have a few cards left to track down, but they are some of the hardest. The good news, I have some cards that might interest some trades. Also, I am open to purchasing anything on the looking for list. Let me know if you are interested in trading and/or selling...
> 
> *Looking For: *
> Exclusives - 3p, 5p, Cast Member Exclusive
> 
> Super Rare - 63, 65, 67, 68, 69, 70
> 
> Rare - 11, 12, 14, 15
> 
> *UP for Trade:*
> 
> Exclusives - 1p, 2p, 4p, 6p
> 
> Super Rare - 66
> 
> Rare, Common, & Uncommon - 1 (x3), 7 (x2), 9, 17, 18 (x4), 19 (x3), 20 (x2), 21, 22 (x2), 23, 24 (x3), 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30 (x2), 31, 32, 33, 34 (x2), 36, 37, 38, 39, 40 (x2), 41 (x3), 42, (x2), 43, 44 (x2), 45 (x3), 46, 47 (x3), 48 (x3), 49 (x4), 50 (x2), 51 (x5), 52 (x4), 53 (x2), 54, 55, 56, 57 (x3), 58 (x3), 59 (x3), 60



I have a 12 for one of your 22's.  You don't have enough posts yet to send a PM, so email me at spudboy62@hotmail.com if you are interested.  Thanks!


----------



## zeroeffect316

Sorcerer Ali said:


> My email address is t_butkiewicz@yahoo.com.


Sounds good, just sent you an email...


----------



## zeroeffect316

spudboy62 said:


> I have a 12 for one of your 22's.  You don't have enough posts yet to send a PM, so email me at spudboy62@hotmail.com if you are interested.  Thanks!



Pumped by all the responses! Keep them coming! Just sent you an email spudboy62...


----------



## zeroeffect316

GrizzlyBearKing said:


> I need: 1,7,10,13*,21,62,63,64,65,66,67*,68,69*,70* and 01p,02p,03p*,04p,05p*,06p (p for p please!)
> 
> I have available: 11,26,28,38,42,45,47,48,58 and 08/p (p for p please!)
> 
> Any with a * are ones I'm hoping to find first!
> 
> Also I would consider trading art for cards!



I have 7 for your 11, is that a trade?


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

zeroeffect316 said:


> I have 7 for your 11, is that a trade?


Yes I can do that. message me and we can set up or look for me Alan Lubeski on facebook!


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

Thank you bud But i haven't even found enough people to trade with to finish my 1 - 60 set


marciemi said:


> As mentioned by the PP, usually the only way people will trade for the 61-70 cards is on a one for one basis, since they can only be obtained by buying the booster packs for $14 each.  If you really want these, the best bet is to get them in the park or through the Shop Disney app/website and then trade for the ones you don't get (you just get one random bolt card in each pack - no way to tell which one so people end up with duplicates).  Similarly with the party cards, most people by now have 7 & 8 (the ones from 2015).  6 is also somewhat common, but 1-5 are very rare, sometimes going for $50ish on ebay.  So most people collecting are looking for these and have the later ones and hardly anyone will trade say a #2 party for a #8 or any of these for free (1-60) cards.
> 
> If you look on ebay you can see the rough "value" of the cards - so if you bought 3 bolts from the Disney store which run $14 each, someone might be willing to trade a party card worth $50 for 3 of them.  Really it all comes down to personal decisions (here and on the FB group I see you also joined) and I'm surprised you haven't had anyone willing to get you the ones you need under 60 but the higher ones may be harder.  I've been collecting for 2 years now and sharing my extras whenever possible but still only have party cards 5-8 and only 2 bolts (one of which I bought).  So if you really want "all" the cards, you may need to invest a lot more money.  Hope this helps!



Thank you bud But i haven't even found enough people to trade with to finish my 1 - 60 set and my matter half is having the same issue trying to finish his set. its just hard to find people to trade with. I am even on facebook trying to do trading with very little luck! Also I do have a party card I cant find anyone to trade that with lol.


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

restes1 said:


> It's really not hard in the park. Most people like to trade for the cards they are missing. Oh, and most of the cards you're looking for are the ones people have to pay for so its not as easy to part with those for ones you get free by visiting.


I understand that but i am looking for several from the base set and I do have a party card so there should be someone that needs what I have LOL


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

My name is Alan Lubeski. I am a retired Disney animator.
I was hoping you might have some SOTMK cards that I need to finish my set.
If I do not have any you need perhaps I can make some art for you in trade?
That would more then cover the value of the trade! Feel free to look up my work at the links below or google my name. 
Also here is what I need right now and what I have to trade.
I need: 1,7,10,13*,21,62,63,64,65,66,67*,68,69*,70* and 01p,02p,03p*,04p,05p*,06p (p for p please!)

I have available: 11,26,28,38,42,45,47,48,58 and 08/p (p for p please!)

Any with a * are ones I'm hoping to find first!
Thank you and I can't wait to hear back from you,


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

zeroeffect316 said:


> I have 7 for your 11, is that a trade?


or email me amdoggett@yahoo.com


----------



## zeroeffect316

Just sent you an email about the trade...


----------



## GrizzlyBearKing

zeroeffect316 said:


> Just sent you an email about the trade...


Yes, I got it and replyed.


----------



## Cluelyss

zeroeffect316 said:


> Hey Everyone! New to Disboards, but not SOTMK. After a recent trip to Disney World, I decided it was time to try and finish off my SOTMK collection. That's when I discovered Disboards and this thread. This is awesome by the way!
> 
> Anyway, I only have a few cards left to track down, but they are some of the hardest. The good news, I have some cards that might interest some trades. Also, I am open to purchasing anything on the looking for list. Let me know if you are interested in trading and/or selling...
> 
> *Looking For: *
> Exclusives - 3p, 5p, Cast Member Exclusive
> 
> Super Rare - 63, 65, 67, 68, 69, 70
> 
> Rare - 11, 12, 14, 15
> 
> *UP for Trade:*
> 
> Exclusives - 1p, 2p, 4p, 6p
> 
> Super Rare - 66
> 
> Rare, Common, & Uncommon - 1 (x3), 7 (x2), 9, 17, 18 (x4), 19 (x3), 20 (x2), 21, 22 (x2), 23, 24 (x3), 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30 (x2), 31, 32, 33, 34 (x2), 36, 37, 38, 39, 40 (x2), 41 (x3), 42, (x2), 43, 44 (x2), 45 (x3), 46, 47 (x3), 48 (x3), 49 (x4), 50 (x2), 51 (x5), 52 (x4), 53 (x2), 54, 55, 56, 57 (x3), 58 (x3), 59 (x3), 60


I have 14, 63, 69 and 70.  Looking for P02 and happy to offer a combo of the above. Please email me at agschreiber@gmail.com if you are interested!


----------



## restes1

Hello, 
I'm late to this last bonanza! 
I'm almost done with the main set. But I keep getting duplicates.

Anyway. 

I'm missing:
4,6,7,8,9,14
Super rare:
65,66,67,68

I have to trade:
2,3,10,11,13,23,25x2,27,29,30,33,34,38,40,41,42,43x2,44x2,46,47,49x2,51,53x2,56,57x2,58x2,60x2
Super rare:
62

I'm willing to trade multiples cards for the rare (star cards) 

Also, I go to the parks regularly and get a pack, plus a paid one till I complete my set. If there is something  you're looking for, let me know.


----------



## zeroeffect316

Cluelyss said:


> I have 14, 63, 69 and 70.  Looking for P02 and happy to offer a combo of the above. Please email me at agschreiber@gmail.com if you are interested!



I have committed to some trades for most of those cards. But, I am interested in 14. Just sent you an email


----------



## NickWilde

zeroeffect316 said:


> Wow, that was fast! My 66 for your 65 sounds good to me. Since I am new and can't PM yet. What's the next step from here?



Had a great trade.
Thank you so much,
zeroeffect316!

Great Trader


----------



## NickWilde

NickWilde said:


> I can trade you 69 for 70.



Had a good trade with restes1 - Thank you.


----------



## spudboy62

Excellent trade with restes1.  Thanks!


----------



## Tigger Hokie

Greetings, have not been on here in a long time... gearing up for a couple trips this fall...really want to close out the first set and the park set...

Primarily looking for a 5P and 6P, have 7P and 8P available...and then the last three for park 4,13,19, available are shown below... do not have any lightning's to trade at this time...

Need for 1st Set (6) : 61, 62, 67, 68, 05P, 06P  Park Set (3): 4, 13, 19  Kid Set(8): 4, 7, 13, 14, 15, 17, 19, 21 

Available to trade (50)-  2, 6, 10, 12(3), 23(2), 24(4), 25(3), 27(2), 33(2), 34, 35, 37(2), 40, 42, 44, 46(4), 47(3), 48, 49(2), 50, 51(3), 52, 55(2), 56, 57, 58(2), 59(2), 60(1) If need be might sacrifice a Kid set have to trade for a second set need…


----------



## restes1

Tigger Hokie said:


> Greetings, have not been on here in a long time... gearing up for a couple trips this fall...really want to close out the first set and the park set...
> 
> Primarily looking for a 5P and 6P, have 7P and 8P available...and then the last three for park 4,13,19, available are shown below... do not have any lightning's to trade at this time...
> 
> Need for 1st Set (6) : 61, 62, 67, 68, 05P, 06P  Park Set (3): 4, 13, 19  Kid Set(8): 4, 7, 13, 14, 15, 17, 19, 21
> 
> Available to trade (50)-  2, 6, 10, 12(3), 23(2), 24(4), 25(3), 27(2), 33(2), 34, 35, 37(2), 40, 42, 44, 46(4), 47(3), 48, 49(2), 50, 51(3), 52, 55(2), 56, 57, 58(2), 59(2), 60(1) If need be might sacrifice a Kid set have to trade for a second set need…



I have a 13 for your 6.


----------



## restes1

GrizzlyBearKing said:


> My name is Alan Lubeski. I am a retired Disney animator.
> I was hoping you might have some SOTMK cards that I need to finish my set.
> If I do not have any you need perhaps I can make some art for you in trade?
> That would more then cover the value of the trade! Feel free to look up my work at the links below or google my name.
> Also here is what I need right now and what I have to trade.
> I need: 1,7,10,13*,21,62,63,64,65,66,67*,68,69*,70* and 01p,02p,03p*,04p,05p*,06p (p for p please!)
> 
> I have available: 11,26,28,38,42,45,47,48,58 and 08/p (p for p please!)
> 
> Any with a * are ones I'm hoping to find first!
> Thank you and I can't wait to hear back from you,



I have 10, 13, and 62. But I'd like your 8p meaning the special edition card.


----------



## Sorcerer Ali

Kent Jensen said:


> I've finally finished off my main deck and now only need the higher cards.
> 
> I need: 62, 66, 67, and 69
> 
> I have: 61, 63 (x2), and 68


Kent, sent you a PM


----------



## Garebear80

Hello Everyone,
My son and I just started collecting the cards and playing the game at WDW
Are there any plans in the future to have it also at Disneyland?


----------



## zeroeffect316

NickWilde said:


> I have 65 for your 66, is it a trade?



Great Trade With NickWilde! Couldn't ask for a better first trade...


----------



## zeroeffect316

spudboy62 said:


> I have a 12 for one of your 22's.  You don't have enough posts yet to send a PM, so email me at spudboy62@hotmail.com if you are interested.  Thanks!



Had a awesome trade with spudboy62. Thanks!


----------



## zeroeffect316

I have only been on this thread for a few days and have almost completed my SOTMK collection! This is an awesome community! 
With only 4 cards left to go, I just wanted to update what I am looking for and trading.

*Looking For: *
Exclusives - 3p, 5p

Super Rare - 68

Rare - 15

*UP for Trade:*

Exclusives - 1p, 6p

Rare, Common, & Uncommon - 1(x3), 7(x2), 9, 17, 18(x4), 19(x3), 20(x2), 21, 22, 23, 24(x3), 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30(x2), 31, 32, 33, 34(x2), 36, 37, 38, 39, 40(x2), 41(x3), 42 (x2), 43, 44(x2), 45(x3), 46, 47(x3), 48(x3), 49(x4), 50(x2), 51(x5), 52(x4), 53(x2), 54, 55, 56, 57(x3), 58(x3), 59(x3), 60

With this post I should unlock PMing. So, PM me for any trades!


----------



## Garebear80

Looking for 18 (fairy godmother), 64 (hercules) and 70 (pooh) to complete son's set.

Have 67 (Merryweather) and 65 (Jasmine) to trade.


----------



## Sorcerer Ali

zeroeffect316 said:


> Sounds good, just sent you an email...


Great trade with zeroeffect316! Thank you!


----------



## zeroeffect316

Sorcerer Ali said:


> My email address is t_butkiewicz@yahoo.com.



Awesome trade with Sorcerer Ali. Thanks!


----------



## zeroeffect316

Out of curiosity, does anyone have a 3p and/or 5p they are willing to trade or sell? 

If so, PM me and maybe we can work something out...


----------



## spudboy62

zeroeffect316 said:


> Had a awesome trade with spudboy62. Thanks!



Thanks for the great trade zeroeffect316!


----------



## spudboy62

*Updated trade list:*

Looking for any of the following: 9, 14, 15, 18, 20, 21, and 22.

Have available to trade: 4, 8, 10, 16, and 19.

PM me if interested for a either a mail or in-park trade.


----------



## millva

Great trade with zeroeffect316!  Thanks again!


----------



## millva

Updating my list

Looking for the following:

 29, 62, 63, 64, 65, 68, 70, 01P-06P

Have the following to trade:

61
5, 6, 7, 15, 21
23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 40
42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60

Also have an extra Maleficent game board


----------



## restes1

Hello,
I'm in need of:
4,7,8,9,14,65,66,67,68

Up for trade:
2,3,10,11,13,23,25x2,27,29,30,33,34,36,38,40,41,42,42x2,44,46,47,49x2,50,51,53x2,54,56,57x2,58x2,69x2

Super rare : 62


----------



## Kent Jensen

restes1 said:


> Hello,
> I'm in need of:
> 4,7,8,9,14,65,66,67,68
> 
> Up for trade:
> 2,3,10,11,13,23,25x2,27,29,30,33,34,36,38,40,41,42,42x2,44,46,47,49x2,50,51,53x2,54,56,57x2,58x2,69x2
> 
> Super rare : 62


Do you mean 59 or really 69.  If so, I'd be happy to trade 68 for 69.


----------



## Kent Jensen

Thanks Sorcerer Ali for a great trade:

Just finishing off my very rares:

Need
66, 67, 69

Have to trade:
61, 63, 68


----------



## Garebear80

Looking for a #70
Have a #65 for trade


----------



## restes1

Kent Jensen said:


> Do you mean 59 or really 69.  If so, I'd be happy to trade 68 for 69.


I'm completely sorry, I read over my post twice to make sure. But I meant 60.  I already have 69, I go to the parks regularly, and usually pick up a pack. If I find it I'll let you know. Geese, I feel bad now.


----------



## Sorcerer Ali

Another great trade with Kent Jensen.  Thanks, Kent!


----------



## zeroeffect316

millva said:


> Great trade with zeroeffect316!  Thanks again!



Great Trade With millva! Thanks Again!


----------



## zeroeffect316

spudboy62 said:


> *Updated trade list:*
> 
> Looking for any of the following: 9, 14, 15, 18, 20, 21, and 22.
> 
> Have available to trade: 4, 8, 10, 16, and 19.
> 
> PM me if interested for a either a mail or in-park trade.



Another awesome trade with Spudboy62! One of the best, Thanks!


----------



## spudboy62

After some excellent trades, I am still looking for the following Star cards:

9, 14, 15, and 22.

Have available to trade:

1, 7, 10, 18, & 20.


----------



## Annual passholder

Hello everyone,
looking for the following 7,9,13,20,22,31,36,38 also 61-63,65,67-70
available 2,3,4,5,15,16,17,24,26,27,28,29,30,32,33,34,37,39,40,41,42,45,46,47,48,51,52,53,54,55,56,58,59,60


----------



## zeroeffect316

Cluelyss said:


> I have 14, 63, 69 and 70.  Looking for P02 and happy to offer a combo of the above. Please email me at agschreiber@gmail.com if you are interested!



Awesome trade with Cluelyss!


----------



## spudboy62

Annual passholder said:


> Hello everyone,
> looking for the following 7,9,13,20,22,31,36,38 also 61-63,65,67-70
> available 2,3,4,5,15,16,17,24,26,27,28,29,30,32,33,34,37,39,40,41,42,45,46,47,48,51,52,53,54,55,56,58,59,60



I can trade you my 7, 31, and 38 for your 15, 24, and 28. PM me if you are interested. We can do a mail or in park trade.  Thanks!


----------



## zeroeffect316

After a few weeks, I am down to only 1 card to complete my collection. Thanks again to everyone that has offered trades! On top of gathering the final card, I want to collect another set of 1-60. I am willing to trade multiple Moon/Planet cards for the Star cards if needed. Also, I have a Maleficent game board that I will trade for cards. 

Let me know if you would like to make a trade...

Need: 

Lightening Bolt: 68

Stars/Moon: 2, 3, 5, 6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 35


Have For Trade: 

Lightning Bolt: 61

Stars: 1, 18(x2), 19(x2), 

Moon/Planets: 24(x2), 30,(x2), 33, 34, 40, 41(x2), 42, 44, 45(x2), 47(x3), 48(x2), 49(x3), 50(x2), 51(x4), 52(x3), 53, 56, 57(x2), 58(x2), 59(x2)

Maleficent Game Board/Pieces/Instructions


----------



## Sorcerermomoftwo

Looking to trade for 1,7 and 10. Have multiple options for trade.


----------



## zeroeffect316

Sorcerermomoftwo said:


> Looking to trade for 1,7 and 10. Have multiple options for trade.



I have 1. I am looking for any of the following: 2, 3, 5, 6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17
Let me know if you are interested in making a trade.


----------



## spudboy62

Sorcerermomoftwo said:


> Looking to trade for 1,7 and 10. Have multiple options for trade.



I have 7 & 10.  What Star cards do you have available to trade?


----------



## KevininGeorgia

Updated - trade set up. Thanks!


----------



## mousefan

Halloween Party card  2016





 this year’s event-exclusive game card which will feature Clawhauser from “Zootopia.”

Why Clawhauser? Because he loves sweets, particularly donuts! On Halloween he enjoys sharing the delicious, ring-shaped delights with the trick-or-treaters who come to his door. Merlin the Magician was so impressed with the cheetah’s generosity, that he created a spell in his honor, “Clawhauser’s Tricky Treat.” When a sorcerer casts this spell, dozens of magical donuts appear! But spell-casters must be wary: careless use might result in an explosion of rainbow sprinkles!


----------



## zeroeffect316

Awesome Trade with Pills! Thanks!


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

Hello!

Starting to complete our collection again and looking for the following:
3,4,5,14,16,17,19,22,33,38,54,55,62,63,66,67 & 69. 

Also looking for 01P, 03P, 04P, 07P,08P

Have to trade: 8,25,27,30,35,36,41,42,45,48,49,51,52,57,58,59


----------



## zeroeffect316

Interested in 8 & 35.

Have to Trade...

Stars: 1, 18(x2), 19, 

Moon/Planets: 24(x2), 30,(x2), 33, 34, 40, 41(x2), 42, 44, 45(x2), 47(x3), 48(x2), 49(x3), 50(x2), 51(x4), 52(x3), 53, 56, 57(x2), 58(x2), 59(x2)

Let me know if you are interested



disneyworlddreaming said:


> Hello!
> 
> Starting to complete our collection again and looking for the following:
> 3,4,5,14,16,17,19,22,33,38,54,55,62,63,66,67 & 69.
> 
> Also looking for 01P, 03P, 04P, 07P,08P
> 
> Have to trade: 8,25,27,30,35,36,41,42,45,48,49,51,52,57,58,59


----------



## goofy370

Looking for this years Halloween party card. Have several past years cards to trade and also lots of regular cards to trade too. Thanks!!


----------



## uetzb

Hey everyone, 

Have for Trade (Lightning Cards):  #61 Ariel's Bubble Attack (3), #63 Finn McMissile's Missile Salvo, #64 Hercules's Tower Topple,                          #65 Jasmine's Magic Carpet Tassels if Fury (3), #66 Mama Odie's Magic Charm, #69 Mushu's Fiery Breath, #70 Winnie the Pooh's Honey Bees (3)

Looking for: 01/P Chip 'n' Dale's Bag of Tricks, 02/P Wayne and Larry's Ornament Barrage, 04/P Huey, Dewey and Louie's Snowfort Barricade,   07/P Minnie Mouse's Costume Chaos (2), 08/P Olaf's Snogies (2), 09/P Clawhauser's Tricky Treat (2)

Thanks for looking!


----------



## uetzb

Updated lists

Have for Trade (Lightning Cards):  #61 Ariel's Bubble Attack (3), #64 Hercules's Tower Topple,                                     #65 Jasmine's Magic Carpet Tassels if Fury (3), #66 Mama Odie's Magic Charm, #69 Mushu's Fiery Breath,                      #70 Winnie the Pooh's Honey Bees (3)

Looking for: 01/P Chip 'n' Dale's Bag of Tricks, 02/P Wayne and Larry's Ornament Barrage, 08/P Olaf's Snogies (2),           09/P Clawhauser's Tricky Treat (2)

Thanks for looking!


----------



## ShadowRyou

Hi, thought I'd pop in and see if I could get in a trade for the new holiday card, 09/P Clawhauser's Tricky Treat. 

Notable cards I have available for trade are 05/P The Pirate Helmsman's Bombardment, 06/P Elsa's Icy Shield, and 07/P Minnie Mouse's Costume Chaos. I have a bunch of duplicates of cards you can get in the park too, feel free to ask, but I figured I'd put out the most notable ones. 

Thanks for taking the time to look at my post!


----------



## RexRex

Hello everyone, 
Looking to complete my 1-60 set. I need the following: 1,4,9,14,15,17,18,19,21,22,23,49.

I have the following extra: 10,16,24,25,27,28,33,34,35,37,38,40,42,43,45,46,47,48,50,51,54,55,56,57,58,59,60.

I can only do mail trade since I don't live near the parks. Any questions, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## uetzb

Quick and easy trade with Cluelyss!  Thanks again!


----------



## matheke

Looking for 09/P Clawhauser's tricky treat. I have last years 07/P Minnie Mouse for trade.

Thanks.


----------



## matheke

RexRex said:


> Hello everyone,
> Looking to complete my 1-60 set. I need the following: 1,4,9,14,15,17,18,19,21,22,23,49.
> 
> I have the following extra: 10,16,24,25,27,28,33,34,35,37,38,40,42,43,45,46,47,48,50,51,54,55,56,57,58,59,60.
> 
> I can only do mail trade since I don't live near the parks. Any questions, let me know. Thanks!



Welcome to the Dis and the traders board.


----------



## RexRex

Thanks!


----------



## uetzb

Updating lists again

Have for Trade (Lightning Cards): #61 Ariel's Bubble Attack (2), #64 Hercules's Tower Topple, #65 Jasmine's Magic Carpet Tassels of Fury (2), #66 Mama Odie's Magic Charm, #69 Mushu's Fiery Breath, #70 Winnie the Pooh's Honey Bees (3), 07/P Minnie Mouse's Costume Chaos

Looking for: 01/P Chip 'n' Dale's Bag of Tricks, 08/P Olaf's Snogies (2), 09/P Clawhauser's Tricky Treat (2)

Thanks for looking!


----------



## PoohBelle

RexRex said:


> Hello everyone,
> Looking to complete my 1-60 set. I need the following: 1,4,9,14,15,17,18,19,21,22,23,49.
> 
> I have the following extra: 10,16,24,25,27,28,33,34,35,37,38,40,42,43,45,46,47,48,50,51,54,55,56,57,58,59,60.
> 
> I can only do mail trade since I don't live near the parks. Any questions, let me know. Thanks!



Hi Rex Rex, 

I have a 18 and 19 I could send you. I would really like a 70, but out of the ones you mentioned I would like 27 and 58. There are few others you offered that I don't have yet, so let me know if that doesn't work for you.


----------



## RexRex

Hi PoohBele!
That would work. Could you send me a private message with your contact info so I can reply? I couldn't figure out how to use "conversations". Thank you again!


----------



## PoohBelle

RexRex said:


> Hi PoohBele!
> That would work. Could you send me a private message with your contact info so I can reply? I couldn't figure out how to use "conversations". Thank you again!




I am not sure, but I think you need at least 10 posts before we can start a private message. I tired, but it wouldn't let me send you one.


----------



## RexRex

PoohBelle said:


> I am not sure, but I think you need at least 10 posts before we can start a private message. I tired, but it wouldn't let me send you one.




No problem. Try my email then


----------



## supernova

RexRex said:


> Hello everyone,
> Looking to complete my 1-60 set. I need the following: 1,4,9,14,15,17,18,19,21,22,23,49.
> 
> I have the following extra: 10,16,24,25,27,28,33,34,35,37,38,40,42,43,45,46,47,48,50,51,54,55,56,57,58,59,60.
> 
> I can only do mail trade since I don't live near the parks. Any questions, let me know. Thanks!


I have 15, 19, and 49 for you, if you are still looking for them.


----------



## RexRex

supernova said:


> I have 15, 19, and 49 for you, if you are still looking for them.


I do! Could you send me a message or shoot me an email? I don't think that I'm able to start conversations yet.


----------



## supernova

RexRex said:


> I do! Could you send me a message or shoot me an email? I don't think that I'm able to start conversations yet.


Seems like I had to post a message on your profile page as I couldn't message you on here.  I left my email address so get back to me when you can and I'll get those cards out to you.


----------



## supernova

zeroeffect316 said:


> After a few weeks, I am down to only 1 card to complete my collection. Thanks again to everyone that has offered trades! On top of gathering the final card, I want to collect another set of 1-60. I am willing to trade multiple Moon/Planet cards for the Star cards if needed. Also, I have a Maleficent game board that I will trade for cards.
> 
> Let me know if you would like to make a trade...
> 
> Need:
> 
> Stars/Moon: 2, 3, 5, 6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 35
> 
> 
> Have For Trade:
> Lightning Bolt: 61
> Stars: 1, 18(x2), 19(x2),
> 
> Moon/Planets: 24(x2), 30,(x2), 33, 34, 40, 41(x2), 42, 44, 45(x2), 47(x3), 48(x2), 49(x3), 50(x2), 51(x4), 52(x3), 53, 56, 57(x2), 58(x2), 59(x2)



I have #13 for you, if you are still looking for it?


----------



## uetzb

Nice easy trade with Pills!  Thanks.


----------



## harlock69

Hi All!

Been a while since my last visit here.  Looking for some party cards. P01 Chip & Dale Halloween ,and P03 Haunted Mansion Halloween.  I've got 2 of the P07 Minnie Mouse Halloween cards to trade for them, if anyone is interested.

Thanks in advance,
John


----------



## Mike D.

I don't have a lot of extras, but I would be willing to buy the ones I am missing from someone to complete my 1-60 set.  I was thinking around a $1.00 each, and I would pay extra to cover the paypal fees.  Thanks!

The ones I am missing:  1,2,3,5,7,20,27,28,31,36


----------



## RexRex

Mike D. said:


> I don't have a lot of extras, but I would be willing to buy the ones I am missing from someone to complete my 1-60 set.  I was thinking around a $1.00 each, and I would pay extra to cover the paypal fees.  Thanks!
> 
> The ones I am missing:  1,2,3,5,7,20,27,28,31,36


What if any extras do you have?


----------



## Mike D.

RexRex said:


> What if any extras do you have?



I have extras of 12,13,24,25,26,33,34.  Like I said, not a whole lot...


----------



## FlightlyFae

Looking for one-to-one trades to complete my 1-60 set. Mail trade only.

I'm looking for: 2,3,4,5,9,11,12,13,15,17,18,21,22 (Espectally #2 Belle)
                    24,28,30,31,34,35,36,40 (Espectally #35 Headless Horseman and #36 Mad Hatter)
                    57,60

I have extras for - 6, 7, 32, 46, 51, 53

-------
Also two questions - 
1. Can anyone recommend a good folder/binder to buy to use in the MK? Something light and small, maybe 4 cards per plastic sleeve.
2. Anyone know of any sites for people that want to join a sorcerers groupS at MK?


----------



## uetzb

This binder is excellent.  4 cards per page and has plenty of room for all the SOTMK cards plus more.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0094J1PJ8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## supernova

Great trade with @RexRex.  Thank you sir.


----------



## RexRex

supernova said:


> Great trade with @RexRex.  Thank you sir.


Same here! Enjoy the cards!


----------



## supernova

A second great trade, this time with @zeroeffect316.  Thanks for helping me to work towards completing my first set!


----------



## zeroeffect316

I will keep the love going. Awesome trade with supernova. Thanks!


----------



## zeroeffect316

FlightlyFae. I will trade you 18 for 6. Let me know if you are interested...


----------



## FlightlyFae

uetzb said:


> This binder is excellent.  4 cards per page and has plenty of room for all the SOTMK cards plus more.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0094J1PJ8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks for the link, it looks like the perfect size!


----------



## FlightlyFae

zeroeffect316 said:


> FlightlyFae. I will trade you 18 for 6. Let me know if you are interested...



Excellent, send me a private message with a mailing address and I can send it out asap.


----------



## dipuppolj

I just completed my set, and have a lot of extra cards. I would love to make some trades for any Halloween or Christmas party cards (except for this year's Halloween card). I would definitely be willing to trade multiple cards for one party card!


----------



## 2DisPrincesses

Mike D. said:


> I have extras of 12,13,24,25,26,33,34.  Like I said, not a whole lot...


I have an extra 31 and need 12 if you still have it.


----------



## MomRN

I have a 2P and (2) 7P.  I also have 2 sets of unopened "free" packages of cards.

I need 5P 6P 8P 9P. 


Any offers?  Mail trade only.  Thanks!


----------



## marciemi

MomRN said:


> I have a 2P and (2) 7P.  I also have 2 sets of unopened "free" packages of cards.
> 
> I need 5P 6P 8P 9P.
> 
> 
> Any offers?  Mail trade only.  Thanks!


I could trade a 6P, 8P and 9P (all 3) for your 2P if interested.  Shoot me a PM if so!


----------



## BrianL

I haven't updated my list in a little while, but if anyone has an extra MNSSHP card from this year and would like to trade for one from last year, just let me know.


----------



## MomRN

marciemi said:


> I could trade a 6P, 8P and 9P (all 3) for your 2P if interested.  Shoot me a PM if so!


Interested and sending message now!


----------



## Mike D.

2DisPrincesses said:


> I have an extra 31 and need 12 if you still have it.



Yes I do, and I will trade. Send me a private message to trade addresses.


----------



## spudboy62

Looking for the following Star cards to complete an extra set for my son:  9, 14, 15.

I have available to trade, one for one, the following Star cards:  1, 3, 6, 7, 10, 18, 20.

Send me a private message if anyone is interested.

Thanks!


----------



## MomRN

marciemi said:


> I could trade a 6P, 8P and 9P (all 3) for your 2P if interested.  Shoot me a PM if so!


Great trade!  Thanks


----------



## marciemi

MomRN said:


> Great trade!  Thanks


Same here - thank you!!


----------



## Mike D.

Great trade with 2DisPrincesses - thank you!!


----------



## FlightlyFae

zeroeffect316 said:


> FlightlyFae. I will trade you 18 for 6. Let me know if you are interested...


Great Trade! Thank you!


----------



## zeroeffect316

Awesome trade with FlightlyFae! Thanks Again


----------



## Mike D.

I wanted to update my list to try to finish my first 1-60 set.  After a couple trades, I caught the bug and now want the complete set!

Cards I need:  2,5,20,27,28,36

Cards I will trade: 6,13,24,25,26,33,34,38,40,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,57,58,59,60

Extras (slight damage.  I will put one of these in as an extra bonus) : 12,23,26,44,46,52


----------



## FlightlyFae

Updated trades. Looking for trades to complete my 1-60 set. Mail trade only, or able to trade at park next week!

I'm looking for: 2,3,4,5,9,11,12,13,15,17,21,22 (Espectally #2 Belle)
24,28,30,31,34,35,36,40 (Espectally #35 Headless Horseman and #36 Mad Hatter)
57,60

I have extras for - 6, 32, 46, 51, 53


----------



## 2DisPrincesses

Mike D. said:


> I wanted to update my list to try to finish my first 1-60 set.  After a couple trades, I caught the bug and now want the complete set!
> 
> Cards I need:  2,5,20,27,28,36
> 
> Cards I will trade: 6,13,24,25,26,33,34,38,40,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,57,58,59,60
> 
> Extras (slight damage.  I will put one of these in as an extra bonus) : 12,23,26,44,46,52



I have extras of all except #5 that I will send to you.  We just completed my daughter's sets with the last trade with you!


----------



## 2DisPrincesses

FlightlyFae said:


> Updated trades. Looking for trades to complete my 1-60 set. Mail trade only, or able to trade at park next week!
> 
> I'm looking for: 2,3,4,5,9,11,12,13,15,17,21,22 (Espectally #2 Belle)
> 24,28,30,31,34,35,36,40 (Espectally #35 Headless Horseman and #36 Mad Hatter)
> 57,60
> 
> I have extras for - 6, 32, 46, 51, 53


I have 5, 35,36,40,and 57 I can send you if you pm me your address. Thanks to this thread my girls just completed their sets, so no need for a trade.


----------



## RexRex

Hey guys! 
I have an extra #63. Looking for 61,64-66,69,70. 
Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## FlightlyFae

2DisPrincesses said:


> I have 5, 35,36,40,and 57 I can send you if you pm me your address. Thanks to this thread my girls just completed their sets, so no need for a trade.



Yeah!! Thank you so much for your kindness! Yea, the Headless Horseman card *and *the Mad Hatter, Thank You!


----------



## JuneChickie

Would anyone be willing to trade this years Halloween card for this years Xmas card.

Im not going to the halloween party , but am going to several Xmas parties.

Thanks


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Up until this month, we were only one card from a complete set.  But party season changed that.

Anyway, we need one lightning (68) and the new Halloween card.  We have a 69 to trade and a whole bunch of 1-60 duplicates.


----------



## xodius

Hi,
     Just got back from Disney and we're trying to complete our set. We're missing #1, 4, 5, 8, 32, 61, 62, 63, 65, 67, 68, 69, 70.

We have 2, 12, 13, 20, 21, 26, 27, 28, 29, 39, 40, 42, 43, 46, 49, 51, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 59, 60 to trade. Also, we're looking for Else from last Christmas. We know that one is a bit rare so we'll trade multiple if need be. The girls just want an Elsa. Thanks.


----------



## Noelle

Hello, 
I'm looking to finish up another set of cards:
Wants: 2,10,11,13,14,15,61,62,65,67,68,69,70,1P,2P,3P,4P,5P,6P
Trades:7,9,22,24,26,27,28,32,33,34,36,37,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,48,49,50,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,8P,9P
Thanks


----------



## supernova

Noelle said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking to finish up another set of cards:
> Wants: 2,10,11,13,14,15,61,62,65,67,68,69,70,1P,2P,3P,4P,5P,6P
> Trades:7,9,22,24,26,27,28,32,33,34,36,37,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,48,49,50,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,8P,9P
> Thanks





xodius said:


> Hi,
> Just got back from Disney and we're trying to complete our set. We're missing #1, 4, 5, 8, 32, 61, 62, 63, 65, 67, 68, 69, 70.
> 
> We have 2, 12, 13, 20, 21, 26, 27, 28, 29, 39, 40, 42, 43, 46, 49, 51, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 59, 60 to trade. Also, we're looking for Else from last Christmas. We know that one is a bit rare so we'll trade multiple if need be. The girls just want an Elsa. Thanks.



You each have a card that I need to complete my first set, so I will check as soon as I get home to see if I have anything that I can trade with you both.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## spudboy62

Great Trade with Mike D.


----------



## supernova

xodius said:


> Hi,
> Just got back from Disney and we're trying to complete our set. We're missing #1, 4, 5, 8, 32, 61, 62, 63, 65, 67, 68, 69, 70.
> 
> We have 2, 12, 13, 20, 21, 26, 27, 28, 29, 39, 40, 42, 43, 46, 49, 51, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 59, 60 to trade. Also, we're looking for Else from last Christmas. We know that one is a bit rare so we'll trade multiple if need be. The girls just want an Elsa. Thanks.


I have a #8 for your #2.


----------



## zeroeffect316

Time to update my list from trades. I would be up for trading multiple cards for the remaining ones I need. Let me know if you are interested in making a trade!

Looking For 3, 5, 8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 17, 35, & 68

Have to Trade: 18, 19, 24 (x2), 30 (x2), 33, 34, 40, 41 (x2), 42, 44, 45 (x2), 47 (x3), 48 (x2), 49 (x3), 50 (x2), 51 (x4), 52 (x3), 53, 56, 57 (x2), 58 (x2), 59 (x2), & Maleficent Game Board & Pieces.


----------



## marciemi

zeroeffect316 said:


> Time to update my list from trades. I would be up for trading multiple cards for the remaining ones I need. Let me know if you are interested in making a trade!
> 
> Looking For 3, 5, 8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 17, 35, & 68
> 
> Have to Trade: 18, 19, 24 (x2), 30 (x2), 33, 34, 40, 41 (x2), 42, 44, 45 (x2), 47 (x3), 48 (x2), 49 (x3), 50 (x2), 51 (x4), 52 (x3), 53, 56, 57 (x2), 58 (x2), 59 (x2), & Maleficent Game Board & Pieces.


  I have 8, 10, 12, 17 & 35.  Don't need any trades as I'm local and pick up the 1-60 ones whenever I'm at the park so I'll be glad to send them out to you if you PM me an address.


----------



## Pills

The new Christmas card was announced!


----------



## Pills

And my updated list - 
P03, P10 (in a few weeks, I guess)
62, 63, 64, 66, 68, 69, 70

I have extra P02, P04 and P07.  I also have plenty of doubles from 23-60, and limited star card doubles.  No bolt doubles.


----------



## rcbarker

Looking for multiples of this years MVMCP card (Goofy, pictured above, obviously no one has it yet).  I have last year's MNSSHP (Minnie) cards to trade.  (Also have last year's MVMCP, Olaf).  Mail trade only.


----------



## zeroeffect316

Already need to update from yesterday. So close to a full set! I will trade multiple cards for the remaining ones I need. Make an offer and let me know if you are interested in a trade...

Looking For 3, 5, 14, 15, & 68

Have to Trade: 18, 19, 24 (x2), 30 (x2), 33, 34, 40, 41 (x2), 42, 44, 45 (x2), 47 (x3), 48 (x2), 49 (x3), 50 (x2), 51 (x4), 52 (x3), 53, 56, 57 (x2), 58 (x2), 59 (x2), 61, & Maleficent Game Board & Pieces.


----------



## uetzb

Updating lists again

Have for Trade (Lightning Cards): #61 Ariel's Bubble Attack (2), #64 Hercules's Tower Topple, #65 Jasmine's Magic Carpet Tassels of Fury (2), #66 Mama Odie's Magic Charm, #69 Mushu's Fiery Breath, #70 Winnie the Pooh's Honey Bees (3), (Party Cards) 07/P Minnie Mouse's Costume Chaos

Looking for: (Party Cards) 08/P Olaf's Snogies (2), 09/P Clawhauser's Tricky Treat (2)

Thanks for looking!


----------



## blazersport4x4

rcbarker said:


> Looking for multiples of this years MVMCP card (Goofy, pictured above, obviously no one has it yet).  I have last year's MNSSHP (Minnie) cards to trade.  (Also have last year's MVMCP, Olaf).  Mail trade only.



I am interested in trading as I will be going to the Christmas party December 6th and will have 1 extra card.


----------



## blazersport4x4

uetzb said:


> Updating lists again
> 
> Have for Trade (Lightning Cards): #61 Ariel's Bubble Attack (2), #64 Hercules's Tower Topple, #65 Jasmine's Magic Carpet Tassels of Fury (2), #66 Mama Odie's Magic Charm, #69 Mushu's Fiery Breath, #70 Winnie the Pooh's Honey Bees (3), (Party Cards) 07/P Minnie Mouse's Costume Chaos
> 
> Looking for: (Party Cards) 08/P Olaf's Snogies (2), 09/P Clawhauser's Tricky Treat (2)
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I have Clawhauser's Tricky Treat cards to trade. I would like to work out a trade.


----------



## blazersport4x4

zeroeffect316 said:


> Already need to update from yesterday. So close to a full set! I will trade multiple cards for the remaining ones I need. Make an offer and let me know if you are interested in a trade...
> 
> Looking For 3, 5, 14, 15, & 68
> 
> Have to Trade: 18, 19, 24 (x2), 30 (x2), 33, 34, 40, 41 (x2), 42, 44, 45 (x2), 47 (x3), 48 (x2), 49 (x3), 50 (x2), 51 (x4), 52 (x3), 53, 56, 57 (x2), 58 (x2), 59 (x2), 61, & Maleficent Game Board & Pieces.



I should have a 3 to trade. I would love to work out a trade.


----------



## zeroeffect316

blazersport4x4 said:


> I should have a 3 to trade. I would love to work out a trade.



Awesome, would love to make a trade. It doesn't look like you can PM yet. So, shoot me an email at zeroeffect316@gmail.com and we can work out a trade.


----------



## jeremy1002

Great trade with @ShadowRyou thanks!


----------



## xodius

supernova said:


> I have a #8 for your #2.


Supernova. I'm new to this site and I can't figure out how to send you a pm. I'll trade you my #2 for your #8. Let me know how you want to do this. Sorry for the late reply but I'm not getting the notification via email that someone responded.


----------



## supernova

xodius said:


> Supernova. I'm new to this site and I can't figure out how to send you a pm. I'll trade you my #2 for your #8. Let me know how you want to do this. Sorry for the late reply but I'm not getting the notification via email that someone responded.


Sounds great.  If you cannot PM me, my email address is supernova222@yahoo.com.  Looking forward to trading with you.


----------



## rockie3406

I'm looking for 4p. My son loves the ducks... I have an extra 2p and 7p I can trade for it.


----------



## blazersport4x4

No takers on the other trades?


----------



## FlightlyFae

Yeah! Thanks to Dis2Princess!!! I have 1 card left to finish my 1-60 set!

Need - 9 (Lythos)
Extras - 1, 2, 4, 8, 20, 28 (x2), 30, 31, 32, 33, 37, 38, 39, 42, 45, 46 (x2), 48, 50, 52, 54 (x2), 55, 56


----------



## supernova

Just missing three cards to complete my very first SOMK base set.

NEED: 2, 17, 22

HAVE: 7, 8, 26, 31, 34, 36, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 51, 52, 53, 54, 58, 53, 57, 59

Thank you everyone!


----------



## blazersport4x4

FlightlyFae said:


> Yeah! Thanks to Dis2Princess!!! I have 1 card left to finish my 1-60 set!
> 
> Need - 9 (Lythos)
> Extras - 1, 2, 4, 8, 20, 28 (x2), 30, 31, 32, 33, 37, 38, 39, 42, 45, 46 (x2), 48, 50, 52, 54 (x2), 55, 56



I will trade you 9 for 4. Please email at my username at gmail.


----------



## zeroeffect316

Great trade with blazesport4x4! Thanks!



zeroeffect316 said:


> Awesome, would love to make a trade. It doesn't look like you can PM yet. So, shoot me an email at zeroeffect316@gmail.com and we can work out a trade.





blazersport4x4 said:


> I should have a 3 to trade. I would love to work out a trade.


----------



## zeroeffect316

Time to update again. Only 3 left to go. Will trade multiples for the remaining cards I need.

Looking for: 5, 14, 68

Have to Trade: 6P, 18, 19, 24 (x2), 30 (x2), 33, 34, 40, 41 (x2), 42, 44, 45 (x2), 47 (x3), 48 (x2), 49 (x3), 50 (x2), 51 (x4), 52 (x3), 53, 56, 57 (x2), 58 (x2), 59 (x2), & Maleficent Game Board & Pieces.


----------



## Noelle

Updating my list...
Wants: 2,10,11,13,14,15,62,65,68,70,1P,2P,3P,4P,5P,6P
Trades:3,5,7,9,17,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,32,33,34,36,37,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,48,49,50,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,69,8P,9P
Thanks


----------



## blazersport4x4

Noelle said:


> Updating my list...
> Wants: 2,10,11,13,14,15,62,65,68,70,1P,2P,3P,4P,5P,6P
> Trades:3,5,7,9,17,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,32,33,34,36,37,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,48,49,50,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,69,8P,9P
> Thanks



Please email me at my username at gmail. I have 2, 10, 11, 13


----------



## Rockislander

Hi everyone! Just got home from WDW yesterday and am really happy to find this thread because my son and I became totally hooked on SoTMK! We're hoping to complete our set. Email me at bdarockislander at gmail if you're interested in trading. 

Need:
03 – Buzz Lightyear’s Astro Blaster
06 – Fa Mulan’s Dragon Cannon
07 – Flynn Rider’s Flying Frying Pan
08 – King Triton’s Trident
09 – Lythos’s Rock Titan Boulder Throw
10 – Maurice’s Wood Chopper
14 – NIBS’s Neverland Assault
15 – Rapunzel’s Hair Whip
17 – Simba’s Roar
18 – The Fairy Godmother’s Pumpkin Bash
52 – Pongo’s Soot Bucket
61 – Ariel’s Bubble Attack
62 – Dumbo’s Pink Elephant Parade
63 – Finn McMissile’s Missile Salvo
64 – Hercules’s Tower Topple
65 – Jasmine’s Magic Carpet Tassels of Fury
66 – Mama Odie’s Magic Charm
69 – Mushu’s Fiery Breath
70 – Winnie The Pooh’s Honey Bees

To Trade:
05 – Eve’s Laser Blast
11 – Maximus’s Horseshoes
12 – Merlin’s Fireball
20 – Tinker Bell’s Pixie Dust
21 – Violet’s Force Fields
23 – Aladdin’s Lamp
24 – Bolt’s Super Bark
25 – Cinderella’s Magic Ribbon
27 – Eeyore’s Gloomy Cloud
36 – The Mad Hatter’s Tea Time
37 – The Queen of Hearts’s Card Army
45 – Flower’s Flowers
46 – Gopher’s Demolition Dynamite
55 – Quasimodo’s Bell
67 – Merryweather’s Stone Spell
68 – Mr. Incredible’s Power Heave
19 – The Giant’s Stomp
30 – Mickey’s Magic Beans
31 – Mike’s Grand Entrance
32 – Pinocchio’s Sawdust Blast
35 – The Headless Horseman’s Exploding Jack-O-Lantern
38 – The Sugar Plum Fairies’ Dewdrop Spiderweb
40 – Yen Sid’s Sorcerers Hat
43 – Caballero Donald’s Piñata
51 – Pocahontas’s Colors of the Wind
53 – Prince Naveen’s Army of Frogs
48 – Lumiere’s Candle Blast
47 – Grumpy’s Pummeling Pickaxe
56 – Rafiki’s Wisdom Stick
57 – The Blue Fairy’s Wand Wish


----------



## supernova

After two nice trades, I am down to needing only #17 to complete my collection!!  Any help would be appreciated   

HAVE: 7, 8, 26, 31, 34, 36, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 51, 52, 53, 54, 58, 53, 57, 59


----------



## blazersport4x4

Sorcerer Cards For Trade:
02 - 1, 05 - 1, 06 - 1, 07 - 1, 08 - 1, 09 - 1, 10 - 3, 11 - 1, 12 - 1, 13 - 1, 16 - 2, 17 - 1, 18 - 2, 20 - 4, 21 - 3, 22 - 1
23 - 4, 24 - 2, 25 - 2, 26 - 4, 27 - 2, 28 - 4, 29 - 1, 30 - 3, 31 - 3, 32 - 2, 33 - 1, 34 - 2, 35 - 4, 36 - 1, 37 - 5, 38 - 3
39 - 2, 40 - 4, 41 - 5, 42 - 4, 43 - 6, 44 - 4, 45 - 8, 46 - 4, 47 - 2, 48 - 3, 49 - 3, 50 - 5, 51 - 6, 52 - 1, 53 - 4, 54 - 3
55 - 2, 56 - 5, 57 - 6, 58 - 11, 59 - 2, 60 - 2
Party Cards For Trade:
01P - 1, 02P - 3, 04P - 1

Sorcerer Cards Needed:
62, 63, 66, 67, 68, 69, 3P, 5P


----------



## uetzb

Great smooth trade with 
*atl_jayhawk* 

Thanks!


----------



## KevininGeorgia

blazersport4x4 said:


> Sorcerer Cards For Trade:
> 02 - 1, 05 - 1, 06 - 1, 07 - 1, 08 - 1, 09 - 1, 10 - 3, 11 - 1, 12 - 1, 13 - 1, 16 - 2, 17 - 1, 18 - 2, 20 - 4, 21 - 3, 22 - 1
> 23 - 4, 24 - 2, 25 - 2, 26 - 4, 27 - 2, 28 - 4, 29 - 1, 30 - 3, 31 - 3, 32 - 2, 33 - 1, 34 - 2, 35 - 4, 36 - 1, 37 - 5, 38 - 3
> 39 - 2, 40 - 4, 41 - 5, 42 - 4, 43 - 6, 44 - 4, 45 - 8, 46 - 4, 47 - 2, 48 - 3, 49 - 3, 50 - 5, 51 - 6, 52 - 1, 53 - 4, 54 - 3
> 55 - 2, 56 - 5, 57 - 6, 58 - 11, 59 - 2, 60 - 2
> Party Cards For Trade:
> 01P - 1, 02P - 3, 04P - 1
> 
> Sorcerer Cards Needed:
> 62, 63, 66, 67, 68, 69, 3P, 5P



sending you an email (blazersport4x4@gmail.com) - my email is kevinjcu@gmail.com  .


----------



## atl_jayhawk

uetzb said:


> Great smooth trade with
> *atl_jayhawk*
> 
> Thanks!


I second that smooth trade with uetzb


----------



## Kent Jensen

I have 61, 63, and 68 for trade and need 66, 67 and 69.  Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Kent Jensen said:


> I have 61, 63, and 68 for trade and need 66, 67 and 69.  Let me know if anyone is interested.



You have exactly the trade I need to finish my son's set! I would love to trade his 69 (Mushu) for your 68 (Mr. Incredible). Interested?


----------



## uetzb

Great trade with 
*blazersport4x4*

Thanks!


----------



## uetzb

Updating lists again

Have for Trade (Lightning Cards): #61 Ariel's Bubble Attack (2), #65 Jasmine's Magic Carpet Tassels of Fury, #66 Mama Odie's Magic Charm, #69 Mushu's Fiery Breath, #70 Winnie the Pooh's Honey Bees (2), (Party Cards) (2015) 07/P Minnie Mouse's Costume Chaos

Looking for: (Party Card) (2015) 08/P Olaf's Snogies

Thanks for looking!


----------



## BeatriceSnicket

JuneChickie said:


> Would anyone be willing to trade this years Halloween card for this years Xmas card.
> 
> Im not going to the halloween party , but am going to several Xmas parties.
> 
> Thanks


Did you find someone to trade with?  I have the Halloween card and need a Christmas card.


----------



## Cluelyss

Looking to finish DD's set....

Need (Star) - 4, 5, 12, 14, 15, 18, 19, 20
Have to trade (Star) - 8, 9, 17

Need (Lightning) - 67
Have to trade (Lightning) - 63

Need (party) - P05, P08
Have to trade (party) - P07, P09

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Cluelyss

blazersport4x4 said:


> Sorcerer Cards For Trade:
> 02 - 1, 05 - 1, 06 - 1, 07 - 1, 08 - 1, 09 - 1, 10 - 3, 11 - 1, 12 - 1, 13 - 1, 16 - 2, 17 - 1, 18 - 2, 20 - 4, 21 - 3, 22 - 1
> 23 - 4, 24 - 2, 25 - 2, 26 - 4, 27 - 2, 28 - 4, 29 - 1, 30 - 3, 31 - 3, 32 - 2, 33 - 1, 34 - 2, 35 - 4, 36 - 1, 37 - 5, 38 - 3
> 39 - 2, 40 - 4, 41 - 5, 42 - 4, 43 - 6, 44 - 4, 45 - 8, 46 - 4, 47 - 2, 48 - 3, 49 - 3, 50 - 5, 51 - 6, 52 - 1, 53 - 4, 54 - 3
> 55 - 2, 56 - 5, 57 - 6, 58 - 11, 59 - 2, 60 - 2
> Party Cards For Trade:
> 01P - 1, 02P - 3, 04P - 1
> 
> Sorcerer Cards Needed:
> 62, 63, 66, 67, 68, 69, 3P, 5P


Are you still looking for a 63?


----------



## BeatriceSnicket

Cluelyss said:


> Looking to finish DD's set....
> 
> Need (Star) - 4, 5, 12, 14, 15, 18, 19, 20
> Have to trade (Star) - 8, 9, 17
> 
> Need (Lightning) - 67
> Have to trade (Lightning) - 63
> 
> Need (party) - P05, P08
> Have to trade (party) - P07, P09
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I have 05 and need 09, my email is beatrice145@yahoo.com
Thanks!!!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Kent Jensen said:


> I have 61, 63, and 68 for trade and need 66, 67 and 69.  Let me know if anyone is interested.



Great trade! Thanks so much!


----------



## Cluelyss

BeatriceSnicket said:


> I have 05 and need 09, my email is beatrice145@yahoo.com
> Thanks!!!


Sent you a message!


----------



## Kent Jensen

DreamIsaWish said:


> Great trade! Thanks so much!


Great trade. Thanks!


----------



## emilyron

I have this years halloween party & Christmas party cards. I'm looking to trade for past year party cards. Thanks


----------



## emilyron

rcbarker said:


> Looking for multiples of this years MVMCP card (Goofy, pictured above, obviously no one has it yet).  I have last year's MNSSHP (Minnie) cards to trade.  (Also have last year's MVMCP, Olaf).  Mail trade only.


 would you trade both for 2 of this years mvmcp cards?


----------



## emilyron

BeatriceSnicket said:


> Did you find someone to trade with?  I have the Halloween card and need a Christmas card.


I have a Christmas 2016, do you have any past party cards?


----------



## emilyron

Pills said:


> And my updated list -
> P03, P10 (in a few weeks, I guess)
> 62, 63, 64, 66, 68, 69, 70
> 
> I have extra P02, P04 and P07.  I also have plenty of doubles from 23-60, and limited star card doubles.  No bolt doubles.


I have a p10 for the p02 if interested?


----------



## BeatriceSnicket

emilyron said:


> I have a Christmas 2016, do you have any past party cards?


Yes, I have 07/P the Minnie Mouse's Costume Chaos


----------



## BeatriceSnicket

Cluelyss said:


> Sent you a message!


I'm new posting to this site. Did send a message on this page or to my email beatrice145@yahoo.com. I find it.
Thanks


----------



## Cluelyss

BeatriceSnicket said:


> I'm new posting to this site. Did send a message on this page or to my email beatrice145@yahoo.com. I find it.
> Thanks


Email


----------



## emilyron

JuneChickie said:


> Would anyone be willing to trade this years Halloween card for this years Xmas card.
> 
> Im not going to the halloween party , but am going to several Xmas parties.
> Do you have any extra of past years party cards? I have an extra Halloween but already have xmas for 2016
> Thanks


----------



## emilyron

ShadowRyou said:


> Hi, thought I'd pop in and see if I could get in a trade for the new holiday card, 09/P Clawhauser's Tricky Treat.
> 
> Notable cards I have available for trade are 05/P The Pirate Helmsman's Bombardment, 06/P Elsa's Icy Shield, and 07/P Minnie Mouse's Costume Chaos. I have a bunch of duplicates of cards you can get in the park too, feel free to ask, but I figured I'd put out the most notable ones.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to look at my post!


I have a Clawhauser to trade for the pirate helmsman if interested?


----------



## emilyron

goofy370 said:


> Looking for this years Halloween party card. Have several past years cards to trade and also lots of regular cards to trade too. Thanks!!


Have a 2016 Halloween card, what past party cards do you have?


----------



## RexRex

Hey guys! 
I have an extra 62,65. Looking for 61,64,66,69,70. Thanks!


----------



## RexRex

blazersport4x4 said:


> Sorcerer Cards For Trade:
> 02 - 1, 05 - 1, 06 - 1, 07 - 1, 08 - 1, 09 - 1, 10 - 3, 11 - 1, 12 - 1, 13 - 1, 16 - 2, 17 - 1, 18 - 2, 20 - 4, 21 - 3, 22 - 1
> 23 - 4, 24 - 2, 25 - 2, 26 - 4, 27 - 2, 28 - 4, 29 - 1, 30 - 3, 31 - 3, 32 - 2, 33 - 1, 34 - 2, 35 - 4, 36 - 1, 37 - 5, 38 - 3
> 39 - 2, 40 - 4, 41 - 5, 42 - 4, 43 - 6, 44 - 4, 45 - 8, 46 - 4, 47 - 2, 48 - 3, 49 - 3, 50 - 5, 51 - 6, 52 - 1, 53 - 4, 54 - 3
> 55 - 2, 56 - 5, 57 - 6, 58 - 11, 59 - 2, 60 - 2
> Party Cards For Trade:
> 01P - 1, 02P - 3, 04P - 1
> 
> Sorcerer Cards Needed:
> 62, 63, 66, 67, 68, 69, 3P, 5P



Would you trade one of your party cards for 62?


----------



## emilyron

uetzb said:


> Updating lists again
> 
> Have for Trade (Lightning Cards): #61 Ariel's Bubble Attack (2), #64 Hercules's Tower Topple, #65 Jasmine's Magic Carpet Tassels of Fury (2), #66 Mama Odie's Magic Charm, #69 Mushu's Fiery Breath, #70 Winnie the Pooh's Honey Bees (3), (Party Cards) 07/P Minnie Mouse's Costume Chaos
> 
> Looking for: (Party Cards) 08/P Olaf's Snogies (2), 09/P Clawhauser's Tricky Treat (2)
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Have 2


RexRex said:


> Would you trade one of your party cards for 62?


----------



## emilyron

RexRex said:


> Would you trade one of your party cards for 62?


----------



## emilyron

emilyron said:


> I have a p10 for the p02 if interested?


Can also add 63 to the P10 for the P02?


----------



## emilyron

Pills said:


> And my updated list -
> P03, P10 (in a few weeks, I guess)
> 62, 63, 64, 66, 68, 69, 70
> 
> I have extra P02, P04 and P07.  I also have plenty of doubles from 23-60, and limited star card doubles.  No bolt doubles.


Have a 63 and a P10 for the P02 if interested?


----------



## emilyron

BeatriceSnicket said:


> Yes, I have 07/P the Minnie Mouse's Costume Chaos


----------



## atl_jayhawk

Another great trade with uetzb


----------



## emilyron




----------



## raven0855

Hello, my son is looking for some of the party cards...
1/P, 3/P, 4/P, 6/P, 8/p, and 9/P
We have 10/P- this years Christmas Card and 7/P Last Years Halloween Card to trade!!!
ETA- we also have 5/P- Halloween Party Card and 2/P Christmas Party Card


----------



## uetzb

Another quick and easy trade with atl_jayhawk


----------



## emilyron

raven0855 said:


> Hello, my son is looking for some of the party cards...
> 1/P, 3/P, 4/P, 6/P, 8/p, and 9/P
> We have 10/P- this years Christmas Card and 7/P Last Years Halloween Card to trade!!!
> ETA- we also have 5/P- Halloween Party Card and 2/P Christmas PartyCard


Have a 9/P party card, my son really wants the 2/P xmas card. Let me know if interested, have extra 9/P & 10/P


----------



## raven0855

emilyron said:


> Have a 9/P party card, my son really wants the 2/P xmas card. Let me know if interested, have extra 9/P & 10/P


Would love to trade a 2/or a 9/p.  PM me so we can switch addresses!


----------



## supernova

Cluelyss said:


> Looking to finish DD's set....
> 
> Need (Star) - 4, 5, 12, 14, 15, 18, 19, 20
> Have to trade (Star) - 8, 9, 17
> 
> Need (Lightning) - 67
> Have to trade (Lightning) - 63
> 
> Need (party) - P05, P08
> Have to trade (party) - P07, P09
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I have no idea what a DD is, but I'm happy to help you with your set.  I have a #14 for your #17   You can message me here or at supernova222@yahoo.com   Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

supernova said:


> I have no idea what a DD is, but I'm happy to help you with your set.  I have a #14 for your #17   You can message me here or at supernova222@yahoo.com   Thanks!


Thanks! Just sent you an email!


----------



## raven0855

rcbarker said:


> Looking for multiples of this years MVMCP card (Goofy, pictured above, obviously no one has it yet).  I have last year's MNSSHP (Minnie) cards to trade.  (Also have last year's MVMCP, Olaf).  Mail trade only.



Would love to trade this years MVMCP Card Goofy for last years Olaf! Please PM me if still available!


----------



## raven0855

Pills said:


> And my updated list -
> P03, P10 (in a few weeks, I guess)
> 62, 63, 64, 66, 68, 69, 70
> 
> I have extra P02, P04 and P07.  I also have plenty of doubles from 23-60, and limited star card doubles.  No bolt doubles.



I have a P10 if you need it and if you still have the P$ would like to trade!


----------



## raven0855

zeroeffect316 said:


> Time to update again. Only 3 left to go. Will trade multiples for the remaining cards I need.
> 
> Looking for: 5, 14, 68
> 
> Have to Trade: 6P, 18, 19, 24 (x2), 30 (x2), 33, 34, 40, 41 (x2), 42, 44, 45 (x2), 47 (x3), 48 (x2), 49 (x3), 50 (x2), 51 (x4), 52 (x3), 53, 56, 57 (x2), 58 (x2), 59 (x2), & Maleficent Game Board & Pieces.



 Would like to trade for you 6P but the only card I can help you with is 14.  Let me know if you would be interested


----------



## raven0855

Noelle said:


> Updating my list...
> Wants: 2,10,11,13,14,15,62,65,68,70,1P,2P,3P,4P,5P,6P
> Trades:3,5,7,9,17,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,32,33,34,36,37,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,48,49,50,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,69,8P,9P
> Thanks


I have a 5P would you trade for a 8/P?


----------



## Pills

raven0855 said:


> I have a P10 if you need it and if you still have the P$ would like to trade!



Sorry - have a trade lined up.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## emilyron

Have a P/09 Clawhauser but have the P/10 already. Do you have any other party cards or bolts?


----------



## emilyron

BeatriceSnicket said:


> Yes, I have 07/P the Minnie Mouse's Costume Chaos


Have the 07/P already, do you have any others?


----------



## KevininGeorgia

I am looking for two 06P (Elsa) and one 10P (Goofy)

I have for trade 08P (Olaf), 09P (Clawhauser), 66 (bolt - Mama Odie), and 69 (bolt Mushu)

-Kevin


----------



## raven0855

KevininGeorgia said:


> I am looking for two 06P (Elsa) and one 10P (Goofy)
> 
> I have for trade 08P (Olaf), 09P (Clawhauser), 66 (bolt - Mama Odie), and 69 (bolt Mushu)
> 
> -Kevin



Sending you a PM


----------



## rcbarker

In search of cards 65 (Jasmine) and 66 (Mama Odie).  

I have all of 1-60  to trade as well as multiple Minnie Mouse P7.  PM if interested, thanks.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

In search of goofy 10P.  I have clawhauser 9P or minnie 7P to trade.  PM me if you are interested in trading via mail.  Thanks!


----------



## Pills

This is the last day, but - the $15 bolt card packs are on www.disneystore.com.  Depending on how many you order, you can get a discount of up to 30%.

Direct link is - https://www.disneystore.com/board-g...d-home-game-and-gameboard/mp/1316125/1000260/

Remember to use code CYBER at checkout for the discount.


----------



## Pluto32

I have a 1/P, 3/P

Would trade for 2/P, 4/P or 5/P.


----------



## raven0855

Pluto32 said:


> I have a 1/P, 3/P
> 
> Would trade for 2/P, 4/P or 5/P.


Sent you a PM


----------



## BeatriceSnicket

emilyron said:


> Have the 07/P already, do you have any others?


No, sorry, that is the only one I have to trade.


----------



## jeremy1002

Need: P1, P2, P4

Available for trade: P7, P8, P9

Thanks!


----------



## KevininGeorgia

Thanks to raven0855 for a great trade!

Still looking for an Elsa 06P - Have available 08P, 09P, 66, 69.


----------



## raven0855

Great trades with KevininGeorgia and Emilyron!!


----------



## supernova

After a great trade with @Cluelyss, I have completed my collection of cards 1-60.  AND I was at the MVMCP on Tuesday evening so I was able to pick up this year's Party card.


----------



## matheke

Alexsmommom1 said:


> In search of goofy 10P.  I have clawhauser 9P or minnie 7P to trade.  PM me if you are interested in trading via mail.  Thanks!



Sending a PM now.


----------



## matheke

Looking for party cards 08/P Olaf and 09/P Clawhauser, one each.

Have to trade 07/P Minnie (2) and 10/P Goofy (1).

PM if interested in trade.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

matheke said:


> Sending a PM now.




Just replied to your PM.


----------



## Cluelyss

Party cards - Looking for P05 and P08. Have P07 and P09 to trade (and will have P10 soon).

Thanks!!


----------



## Pluto32

Great trade with atl_jayhawk!  Thanks.


----------



## atl_jayhawk

Perfect trade with Pluto32


----------



## marciemi

Cluelyss said:


> Party cards - Looking for P05 and P08. Have P07 and P09 to trade (and will have P10 soon).



Pretty sure I have a couple extra P08 (Olaf) cards.  If you get an extra P10 and are willing to trade I'd be interested in that.


----------



## Cluelyss

marciemi said:


> Pretty sure I have a couple extra P08 (Olaf) cards.  If you get an extra P10 and are willing to trade I'd be interested in that.


Awesome, thank you! We are going to the 12/18 party, so I will be in touch when we are back home with cards in hand!


----------



## emilyron

Hi looking for #68. I have a bunch of stars to trade 5,6,7,10,13,14,15,16,17,20 & 21. I'm looking to complete my DS8 set. TIA


----------



## Pluto32

Great trade with Pills!


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Great trade with matheke.  Thank you!


----------



## matheke

Alexsmommom1 said:


> Great trade with matheke.  Thank you!



Same here. Great trade and quickly sent.


----------



## zeroeffect316

Only one card left to complete the full set! I am looking for #68. I have P6, P9, & P10 to trade. Let me know if you are interested in making a trade...


----------



## ShadowRyou

Hi, hoping I could get in a trade for the new holiday card, 10/P Goofy's Festive Fiasco to finish my collection.

Notable cards I have available for trade are 06/P Elsa's Icy Shield, and 07/P Minnie Mouse's Costume Chaos. I have a bunch of duplicates of cards you can get in the park too, feel free to ask, but I figured I'd put out the most notable ones. 

Thanks for taking the time to look at my post!


----------



## Khrystyne Barnett

Hey, I'm a new Sorcerers player and I wanted to trade a card I have. I have a Bolt card #24. I'm brand new at this game so literally any card would help. 
Thanks!


----------



## Noelle

Hi,
I'm trying to finish up sets for my twin nephews and my remaining party cards. 
Wants: 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 20, 21, 29, 31, 38, 51, 60, 68, 1P, 2P, 3P, 4P, 5P, 6P
Trades: 1,24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 46, 48, 49, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 61, 66, 64, 69, 8P,& 9P
I'm also looking for 2 Jafar game boards and 1 Maleficent game board. I have Cruella and Dr. Facilier to trade.
Thanks in advance


----------



## TommysGirl

ShadowRyou said:


> Hi, hoping I could get in a trade for the new holiday card, 10/P Goofy's Festive Fiasco to finish my collection.
> 
> Notable cards I have available for trade are 06/P Elsa's Icy Shield, and 07/P Minnie Mouse's Costume Chaos. I have a bunch of duplicates of cards you can get in the park too, feel free to ask, but I figured I'd put out the most notable ones.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to look at my post!



I have the 10P and would love to trade for your 06P.   I don't know how to private message, but if you message me your address then I can reply with mine if you still are looking for a trade.


----------



## TommysGirl

raven0855 said:


> Would love to trade this years MVMCP Card Goofy for last years Olaf! Please PM me if still available!



I have the 10P if you are still looking for a trade.  I would love to have Olaf!  PM me your address and I will respond with mine if you are interested.


----------



## TommysGirl

raven0855 said:


> Sending you a PM



I have a Goofy and would love to have your Clawhauser in exchange.   Let me know if you are still interested in an exchange.


----------



## TommysGirl

Noelle said:


> Hi,
> I'm trying to finish up sets for my twin nephews and my remaining party cards.
> Wants: 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 20, 21, 29, 31, 38, 51, 60, 68, 1P, 2P, 3P, 4P, 5P, 6P
> Trades: 1,24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 46, 48, 49, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 61, 66, 64, 69, 8P,& 9P
> I'm also looking for 2 Jafar game boards and 1 Maleficent game board. I have Cruella and Dr. Facilier to trade.
> Thanks in advance



I have 20, 21, 29, 51 and 60.   Am interested in 69, 64, 66, 61, and 59.  Please PM me your address if you are interested in trading!  Thanks


----------



## Mercenary

I have p7 Minnie and p8 Olaf for trade.  Looking for p9 or p10


----------



## TommysGirl

I'll trade one of my P10 for your P8.


----------



## Noelle

TommysGirl said:


> I have 20, 21, 29, 51 and 60.   Am interested in 69, 64, 66, 61, and 59.  Please PM me your address if you are interested in trading!  Thanks


Hi TommysGirl,
I don't think you have enough posts to PM yet.  I would be okay with trading #59 for #51.


----------



## TommysGirl

Noelle said:


> Hi TommysGirl,
> I don't think you have enough posts to PM yet.  I would be okay with trading #59 for #51.



Thanks.  How do we exchange mailing addresses to actually send each other the cards?   Clue me in and we'll swap out my 51 for your 59.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Hello,

Looking to complete a 1-60 set.

Need: 2, 3, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 23, 29, 32, 36, 54

Available to trade: 4, 14, 24 (x2), 26, 30, 31, 33 (x2), 34, 37, 38, 39, 41, 44, 45 (x2), 48, 51 (x3), 52 (x2), 53, 56, 58 (x2), 60

PM me if interested in trading via mail.

Thanks!


----------



## TommysGirl

Hi Alexsmommom1,

I don't have the ability to PM, but I can see 7 trades we can make. 

You send me:  4, 14, 24, 26, 38, 44 and 53
I will send you:  18, 19, 20, 21, 29, 32,  and 54

Now to see if I can figure out a way for us to exchange mailing addresses privately.  Can anyone help us figure out how to do that?


----------



## Alexsmommom1

TommysGirl said:


> Hi Alexsmommom1,
> 
> I don't have the ability to PM, but I can see 7 trades we can make.
> 
> You send me:  4, 14, 24, 26, 38, 44 and 53
> I will send you:  18, 19, 20, 21, 29, 32,  and 54
> 
> Now to see if I can figure out a way for us to exchange mailing addresses privately.  Can anyone help us figure out how to do that?




You need 10 posts before you can private message.  It lools like you just hit 7.   Once you get 10 posts, you can click on my name to start a conversation (may take awhile to activate).  I would love to trade with you.


----------



## RubyWish

Looking for a P10 Goofy. I can trade my P7 Minnie or my 67 Merryweather for it.


----------



## supernova

RubyWish said:


> Looking for a P10 Goofy. I can trade my P7 Minnie or my 67 Merryweather for it.


I should be able to help you with that!


----------



## Alexsmommom1

TommysGirl said:


> Hi Alexsmommom1,
> 
> I don't have the ability to PM, but I can see 7 trades we can make.
> 
> You send me:  4, 14, 24, 26, 38, 44 and 53
> I will send you:  18, 19, 20, 21, 29, 32,  and 54
> 
> Now to see if I can figure out a way for us to exchange mailing addresses privately.  Can anyone help us figure out how to do that?




Are you still interested in a trade?


----------



## Khrystyne Barnett

Hey Alexsmommom1,
I have a 22 that I'm willing to trade.


----------



## Mercenary

Mercenary said:


> I have p7 Minnie and p8 Olaf for trade.  Looking for p9 or p10



Still trading pm me if interested.


----------



## Khrystyne Barnett

Hey sorcerers!
 I have new cards that I would like to trade. 

What I have: 22, 24, 43, 55, 56.

I would take almost any card to trade. I'm new at the game and would love to trade. 
Thanks


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Khrystyne Barnett said:


> Hey Alexsmommom1,
> I have a 22 that I'm willing to trade.[/QUOTE



I am willing to trade for your card 22.  Once you have 10 posts, I can send you a private message to exchange addresses.


----------



## Khrystyne Barnett

Alexsmommom1,
I think my pm is working now. Try messaging me please. 
Thanks


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Khrystyne Barnett said:


> Alexsmommom1,
> I think my pm is working now. Try messaging me please.
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Mercenary

Still looking for p9 and p10. Have p7 and p8 I can trade.  Also have dupes of almost every other card except for lighting.


----------



## rockyez

Hello everyone, I'm new to this page.  I am new to collecting the cards and I'm looking for 61, 62(2), 63, 64(2), 66(4), 67(2), 69. As for Holiday cards I'm looking for 1p(3), 2p(3), 3p(2), 4p(2).  As for regular cards I'm looking for 8, 11, 14(2), 16, and 30.

Please email me at rockyez@comcast.net if you have any of these cards to trade.  I have plenty of cards to trade from regular numbers to lightning to holiday cards.  Please let me know


----------



## Shawn

Is anyone at wilderness lodge today who wants to trade in person?


----------



## RexRex

Hey guys! 

I have the following extras 62,63,65,P10 and many other 1-60 cards.  Looking for 61,64,66,69,70,P1-P6,4. PM if interested.


----------



## Shawn

Shawn said:


> Is anyone at wilderness lodge today who wants to trade in person?


We are still here today at Wilderness Lodge, Saturday, if someone wants to trade.  Just looking and trading for the 1-60 cards.

Shawn


----------



## Shawn

double post, sorry.


----------



## restes1

As for trades:
1
2
3
5
6
7
10Hello Everyone!

I made a few trades several months ago and I thought I could finish by frequenting the park! 

How wrong I was! LOL

I am looking for: *8,9,67,68*
I've been trying for months to get* 8 & 9*. lol 

11x3
13
15
16
18x2
20x2
21
22
23
25x4
26
27x4
29x3
30
31X3
32x2
33x2
34
36
38x3
39x2
40
41x2
42
43x3
44x5
45x2
42x2
47x3
48x5
49x8
50x4
51x4
52x3
53x3
54
55x2
56x3
57x3
58x6
59
60x5

I also have rare cards for trade if you have *67 or 68*:
62X2
66
70
 get the Party Cards....

I currently have a *P10*.... if you need it, make an offer for trade! lol 



Obviously i'd like to


----------



## marciemi

restes1 said:


> I am looking for: *8,9,67,68*
> I've been trying for months to get* 8 & 9*. lol


I have an extra of 8 & 9 if you'd like.  No need to trade as I'm local and pick them up whenever I'm in the park.  You can just PM me your address and I'll be glad to send them out!


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Hello,

Looking to complete a 1-60 set for my kids.

Need: 2, 3, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 23, 29, 32, 36, 54

Available to trade: 4, 14, 24 (x2), 26, 30, 31, 33 (x2), 34, 37, 38, 39, 41, 44, 45 (x2), 48, 51 (x3), 52 (x2), 53, 56, 58 (x2), 60

PM me if interested in trading via mail.

Thanks!


----------



## emilyron

restes1 said:


> As for trades:
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 5
> 6
> 7
> 10Hello Everyone!
> 
> I made a few trades several months ago and I thought I could finish by frequenting the park!
> 
> How wrong I was! LOL
> 
> I am looking for: *8,9,67,68*
> I've been trying for months to get* 8 & 9*. lol
> 
> 11x3
> 13
> 15
> 16
> 18x2
> 20x2
> 21
> 22
> 23
> 25x4
> 26
> 27x4
> 29x3
> 30
> 31X3
> 32x2
> 33x2
> 34
> 36
> 38x3
> 39x2
> 40
> 41x2
> 42
> 43x3
> 44x5
> 45x2
> 42x2
> 47x3
> 48x5
> 49x8
> 50x4
> 51x4
> 52x3
> 53x3
> 54
> 55x2
> 56x3
> 57x3
> 58x6
> 59
> 60x5
> 
> I also have rare cards for trade if you have *67 or 68*:
> 62X2
> 66
> 70
> get the Party Cards....
> 
> I currently have a *P10*.... if you need it, make an offer for trade! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously i'd like to


----------



## emilyron

I have a P9 for your P10 if interested?


----------



## sirenia88

Hi everyone!

I have a few cards looking to trade: 

-P9 or a P7 looking for a P10 (or anything before P6)
-62 looking for 63-67

Thanks!


----------



## CMIXER

Just got back from the Magic Kingdom & have an extra 'Very Merry Christmas' Goofy card FT for any other Seasonal card -- (pic is on Twitter @sketchcards)
I'll also be posting my #DisneyHacks & Tips on Twitter.


----------



## GoofyMB

restes1 said:


> As for trades:
> 
> I also have rare cards for trade if you have *67 or 68*:
> 62X2
> 66
> 70



I have a 67 for your 70 of you are interested. Will PM you.


----------



## DreamIsaWish

CMIXER said:


> Just got back from the Magic Kingdom & have an extra 'Very Merry Christmas' Goofy card FT for any other Seasonal card -- (pic is on Twitter @sketchcards)
> I'll also be posting my #DisneyHacks & Tips on Twitter.



Do they still have some of the Christmas cards at the Firehouse or the back check-in station?  I know sometimes they have extras for a short while after the parties.


----------



## marciemi

DreamIsaWish said:


> Do they still have some of the Christmas cards at the Firehouse or the back check-in station?  I know sometimes they have extras for a short while after the parties.


We got one on Sunday. You had to ask though - they didn't give them out automatically.


----------



## DreamIsaWish

marciemi said:


> We got one on Sunday. You had to ask though - they didn't give them out automatically.



Thanks!  I'll ask politely and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## CMIXER

I was there at New Years, and were not 'sold-out' as of New Years.


----------



## sirenia88

CMIXER said:


> Just got back from the Magic Kingdom & have an extra 'Very Merry Christmas' Goofy card FT for any other Seasonal card -- (pic is on Twitter @sketchcards)
> I'll also be posting my #DisneyHacks & Tips on Twitter.



If you still have your MVMCP Goofy sorcerer's card available, I have a MNSSHP party card from this year (Clawhauser) or last year's MNSSHP party card (Minnie) for trade.  

Please let me know if you're interested in either one of those cards for trade.

Thanks!


----------



## CMIXER

^ I would very much like to trade for Minnie, thanks.
I don't know how to send a Private Message? 
You can email me at Etopps@Hotmail.com 
-- Thanks -- Chris


----------



## sirenia88

CMIXER said:


> ^ I would very much like to trade for Minnie, thanks.
> I don't know how to send a Private Message?
> You can email me at Etopps@Hotmail.com
> -- Thanks -- Chris



Email sent.


----------



## BeatriceSnicket

Alexsmommom1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looking to complete a 1-60 set for my kids.
> 
> Need: 2, 3, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 23, 29, 32, 36, 54
> 
> Available to trade: 4, 14, 24 (x2), 26, 30, 31, 33 (x2), 34, 37, 38, 39, 41, 44, 45 (x2), 48, 51 (x3), 52 (x2), 53, 56, 58 (x2), 60
> 
> PM me if interested in trading via mail.
> 
> Thanks!


I have 6, 13, 23, 32, 36, and 54.
I only need 4 and 14.
You can email at beatrice145@yahoo.com


----------



## BeatriceSnicket

Khrystyne Barnett said:


> Hey, I'm a new Sorcerers player and I wanted to trade a card I have. I have a Bolt card #24. I'm brand new at this game so literally any card would help.
> Thanks!


I have some cards that I wil send you. Do you need 6, 24, 34, 37, 41, 42, 47, 48, 49, 51, 57, 58, 59, or 60?


----------



## BeatriceSnicket

Great trade with Rockislander.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

BeatriceSnicket said:


> I have 6, 13, 23, 32, 36, and 54.
> I only need 4 and 14.




Beatrice,

I would love to trade with you.  I see that you have 8 posts.  If you post 2 more times, I can pm you through disboards to exchange addresses.


----------



## BeatriceSnicket

Hi,
Trying to finish 1 to 60 set for the  (1st) granddaughter before a December trip. I only need number 9.
I have to trade - 5, 6, 13, 23, 24, 25, 26, 31, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 47, 48, 49, 51, 52, 53, 54, 56, 57, 58, 60.
Thank You


----------



## BeatriceSnicket

Hi,
Try to finish 1 to60 set for the (2nd) granddaughter before December trip.
I need - 1, 3, 4, 8, 9, 10, 14, 16, 20, 21, 22, 28, 29, 40.
I have to trade - 5, 6, 13, 23, 24, 25, 26, 31, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 47, 48, 49, 51, 52, 53, 54, 56, 57, 58, 60.
Thank you


----------



## BeatriceSnicket

Hi,
I am looking for 02P, I have 07P, 08P and 09P to trade.
Thank You


----------



## BeatriceSnicket

Alexsmommom1 said:


> Beatrice,
> 
> I would love to trade with you.  I see that you have 8 posts.  If you post 2 more times, I can pm you through disboards to exchange addresses.


Just posted, I am up to 10.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

BeatriceSnicket said:


> Just posted, I am up to 10.



I just sent you a pm.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Looking to complete a 1-60 set for my kids.

Need: 2, 3, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 29

Available to trade: 24 (x2), 26, 30, 31, 33 (x2), 34, 37, 38, 39, 41, 44, 45 (x2), 48, 51 (x3), 52 (x2), 53, 56, 58 (x2), 60

Also have an extra jafar game board to trade.  Make an offer.

PM me if interested in trading via mail.

Thanks!


----------



## supernova

BeatriceSnicket said:


> Hi,
> Try to finish 1 to60 set for the (2nd) granddaughter before December trip.
> I need - 1, 3, 4, 8, 9, 10, 14, 16, 20, 21, 22, 28, 29, 40.
> I have to trade - 5, 6, 13, 23, 24, 25, 26, 31, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 47, 48, 49, 51, 52, 53, 54, 56, 57, 58, 60.
> Thank you


Why not just give the 9 from one granddaughter to the other?  Then you'll have one full set they can share when you go down.  They'll never be using the same card at the same time.


----------



## marciemi

BeatriceSnicket said:


> Hi,
> Try to finish 1 to60 set for the (2nd) granddaughter before December trip.
> I need - 1, 3, 4, 8, 9, 10, 14, 16, 20, 21, 22, 28, 29, 40.
> I have to trade - 5, 6, 13, 23, 24, 25, 26, 31, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 47, 48, 49, 51, 52, 53, 54, 56, 57, 58, 60.
> Thank you


I have extras of 1, 8, 28, 29 & 40 that I'd be glad to send out to you if you want to PM me your address.  Local and grab packs whenever I can so don't need any trades and just want to help.


----------



## Pills

Almost done!

I had ordered 3 packs from Disneystore.com on 11/28.  First I got an e-mail on 12/22 that they weren't going to send.  I told them that it was a little ridiculous not to send what I ordered... they sent us one.  I finally go the two others earlier this week (for the original 20% off price with free shipping).

So, as it stands, I need:
64, 66, 68, 69, 70.

I have to trade:
61, 65, P02, P04, P07, plenty of bolt cards, and likely at least a full set of 23-60.


----------



## sweetandpetite

Hi, just returned from a Christmas trip to Disney world and had been hoping to complete my collection of 1-60 cards as I live in the U.K. and it will be many years before I will be able to return. Just wondering if anyone is willing to postal trade with me here in the U.K. to complete my collection I'd really appreciate it and be more than happy to post my spare cards in return to the US. I require 9 cards numbers: 1,2,5,10,13,14,21,22,35 

and in return I have spares of P10, 30,32,41,42(x2),43,51,52,60(x2).

Any help would be gratefully appreciated! Many thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

BeatriceSnicket said:


> Hi,
> Try to finish 1 to60 set for the (2nd) granddaughter before December trip.
> I need - 1, 3, 4, 8, 9, 10, 14, 16, 20, 21, 22, 28, 29, 40.
> I have to trade - 5, 6, 13, 23, 24, 25, 26, 31, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 47, 48, 49, 51, 52, 53, 54, 56, 57, 58, 60.
> Thank you


I have a 9 to trade for your 5 if you are interested?


----------



## Cluelyss

Looking for P05, have P07, P09 or P10 to trade. Please PM if interested. Thank you!!!


----------



## atl_jayhawk

I have 8 unopened packs, P08, P09, and P10.  Looking to trade for P01, P02, P04, P06, 61, 65, 66.

Thanks everybody


----------



## Knightgare1

Pills said:


> Almost done!
> 
> I had ordered 3 packs from Disneystore.com on 11/28.  First I got an e-mail on 12/22 that they weren't going to send.  I told them that it was a little ridiculous not to send what I ordered... they sent us one.  I finally go the two others earlier this week (for the original 20% off price with free shipping).
> 
> So, as it stands, I need:
> 64, 66, 68, 69, 70.
> 
> I have to trade:
> 61, 65, P02, P04, P07, plenty of bolt cards, and likely at least a full set of 23-60.


I can offer you both 68 and 69 for P02 and P04 if you're still interested. Just let me know and we can exchange addresses. Thanks


----------



## Knightgare1

blazersport4x4 said:


> Sorcerer Cards For Trade:
> 02 - 1, 05 - 1, 06 - 1, 07 - 1, 08 - 1, 09 - 1, 10 - 3, 11 - 1, 12 - 1, 13 - 1, 16 - 2, 17 - 1, 18 - 2, 20 - 4, 21 - 3, 22 - 1
> 23 - 4, 24 - 2, 25 - 2, 26 - 4, 27 - 2, 28 - 4, 29 - 1, 30 - 3, 31 - 3, 32 - 2, 33 - 1, 34 - 2, 35 - 4, 36 - 1, 37 - 5, 38 - 3
> 39 - 2, 40 - 4, 41 - 5, 42 - 4, 43 - 6, 44 - 4, 45 - 8, 46 - 4, 47 - 2, 48 - 3, 49 - 3, 50 - 5, 51 - 6, 52 - 1, 53 - 4, 54 - 3
> 55 - 2, 56 - 5, 57 - 6, 58 - 11, 59 - 2, 60 - 2
> Party Cards For Trade:
> 01P - 1, 02P - 3, 04P - 1
> 
> Sorcerer Cards Needed:
> 62, 63, 66, 67, 68, 69, 3P, 5P


Would you be willing to trade your P1 and your 2 P2s for 62, 63, and 66? if interested please PM me and we can exchange addresses. Thanks


----------



## marciemi

Knightgare1 said:


> Would you be willing to trade your P1 and your 2 P2s for 62, 63, and 66? if interested please PM me and we can exchange addresses. Thanks


I see you're new here so just letting you know that the general exchange rate is 2-3 of the Bolt cards (61-70) for the early party cards (1-5).  Of course it's open to anyone to trade what they want, but since those earlier cards are usually selling for $50 or more on ebay and the Bolts are around $14, I wanted to let you know why if you don't get any interest. Also, you can't get or send PM's until you have 10 replies so you may want to find some other topics on the DIS you're interested in and post a few more times so people can reach you if they are interested.


----------



## BeatriceSnicket

sweetandpetite said:


> Hi, just returned from a Christmas trip to Disney world and had been hoping to complete my collection of 1-60 cards as I live in the U.K. and it will be many years before I will be able to return. Just wondering if anyone is willing to postal trade with me here in the U.K. to complete my collection I'd really appreciate it and be more than happy to post my spare cards in return to the US. I require 9 cards numbers: 1,2,5,10,13,14,21,22,35
> 
> and in return I have spares of P10, 30,32,41,42(x2),43,51,52,60(x2).
> 
> Any help would be gratefully appreciated! Many thanks!


I have #35 that I can send you. Email me at beatrice145@yahoo.com


----------



## Knightgare1

marciemi said:


> I see you're new here so just letting you know that the general exchange rate is 2-3 of the Bolt cards (61-70) for the early party cards (1-5).  Of course it's open to anyone to trade what they want, but since those earlier cards are usually selling for $50 or more on ebay and the Bolts are around $14, I wanted to let you know why if you don't get any interest. Also, you can't get or send PM's until you have 10 replies so you may want to find some other topics on the DIS you're interested in and post a few more times so people can reach you if they are interested.


Thank you for informing me of the general rules. I was just trying to answer both posters. I wanted to at least get a jist of what they wanted in exchange provided that I was to get a response from either. Again though thank you for the info.


----------



## sweetandpetite

BeatriceSnicket said:


> I have #35 that I can send you. Email me at beatrice145@yahoo.com


Many thanks for your reply, I have sent you an email as I don't have pm privileges as yet! Thank you.


----------



## bigempty

Hello again everyone,
Anyone willing to trade a 9P for a 10P?
Thanks


----------



## GoofyMB

Trying to complete a set for my son.
Need: 3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,13,29,30,32,39

Have to Trade: 12, 16, 18, 21, 23, 24, 25, 26, 31, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 40, 42, 43, 44, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55,56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61


----------



## Alexsmommom1

GoofyMB said:


> Trying to complete a set for my son.
> Need: 3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,13,29,30,32,39
> 
> Have to Trade: 12, 16, 18, 21, 23, 24, 25, 26, 31, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 40, 42, 43, 44, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55,56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61


I have 30 and 39.  I need 16, 18, or 21.  I know those are star cards but let me know if or what you would like to trade.


----------



## GoofyMB

Alexsmommom1 said:


> I have 30 and 39.  I need 16, 18, or 21.  I know those are star cards but let me know if or what you would like to trade.


I will PM you


----------



## jsivigny

Mercenary said:


> Still looking for p9 and p10. Have p7 and p8 I can trade.  Also have dupes of almost every other card except for lighting.



Hello,  I see your post is a little older, but I have a P9 and a P10 to trade, if you still need them!


----------



## jsivigny

Hi Folks...It seems like WDW is still giving out Party cards pretty far into January.  I picked up some P9's and P10's this past week.  I'm in need of a P8, so if anyone has an extra P8, I'd be happy to trade a P9 or a P10 for a P8.  Let me know if you can help out.  Thanks!  

If you need P9's and P10's, I can help out as well. I'm looking for extra Lightning Cards for my second set for my son.


----------



## Mercenary

I do...  Let me know thanks.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Looking to complete a 1-60 set for my kids.

Need: 3, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 16, 19, 20

Available to trade: 5, 24 (x2), 31, 33 (x2), 34, 37, 38 (x2), 41, 43, 44, 45 (x2), 46 (×2), 48 (x2), 49, 50, 51 (x3), 52 (x2), 53, 56, 58 (x2), 60 (x2)

Also have an extra jafar game board to trade.  Make an offer.

PM me if interested in trading via mail.

Thanks!


----------



## FlightlyFae

I have a #2 I can send you, send me a pm with a mailing address.



Alexsmommom1 said:


> Looking to complete a 1-60 set for my kids.
> 
> Need: 2, 3, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 16, 17, 19, 21, 29
> 
> Available to trade: 24 (x2), 26, 31, 33 (x2), 34, 37, 38, 41, 44, 45 (x2), 48, 51 (x3), 52 (x2), 53, 56, 58 (x2), 60
> 
> Also have an extra jafar game board to trade.  Make an offer.
> 
> PM me if interested in trading via mail.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Alexsmommom1

FlightlyFae said:


> I have a #2 I can send you, send me a pm with a mailing address.


Pm sent


----------



## sherlockmiles

Just did a great trade with jsivigny!  Thank you.


----------



## sherlockmiles

I have the following cards if anyone needs them:
26, 38, 42 (3), 47, 55, 56

PM me!


----------



## Kent Jensen

I'm looking for any party cards.  Currently, I don't have any.  I have 61 and 63 for trade.  Let me know if anyone is interested.

Thanks,


----------



## bigempty

Kent Jensen said:


> I'm looking for any party cards.  Currently, I don't have any.  I have 61 and 63 for trade.  Let me know if anyone is interested.
> 
> Thanks,


Hello!
Would you be willing to trade for 07/P and 10/P for your 61 and 63?
Thanks


----------



## Rockislander

sweetandpetite said:


> Hi, just returned from a Christmas trip to Disney world and had been hoping to complete my collection of 1-60 cards as I live in the U.K. and it will be many years before I will be able to return. Just wondering if anyone is willing to postal trade with me here in the U.K. to complete my collection I'd really appreciate it and be more than happy to post my spare cards in return to the US. I require 9 cards numbers: 1,2,5,10,13,14,21,22,35
> 
> and in return I have spares of P10, 30,32,41,42(x2),43,51,52,60(x2).
> 
> Any help would be gratefully appreciated! Many thanks!



Hi there! I live outside the US too and so I'm sympathetic to the whole international shipping rates/timing thing -- email me at bdarockislander at gmail and let's trade! I have a few you need and will be going back to WDW in April, so I could keep an eye out for anything still on your list at that point.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Great trade with Khrystyne Barnett


----------



## jag90

atl_jayhawk said:


> I have 8 unopened packs, P08, P09, and P10.  Looking to trade for P01, P02, P04, P06, 61, 65, 66.
> 
> Thanks everybody


I have P6 for your P10 if you're interested.


----------



## jag90

CMIXER said:


> Just got back from the Magic Kingdom & have an extra 'Very Merry Christmas' Goofy card FT for any other Seasonal card -- (pic is on Twitter @sketchcards)
> I'll also be posting my #DisneyHacks & Tips on Twitter.


I have a P6 or P9 for your P10


----------



## mousefan

jag90 mailed out card today , sent you tracking info via messenger please advise when you mail out your end of trade


----------



## Krislindseydisney

I am looking to fill in some of my missing cards.

I need 
#'s 3,4,5,9,11,17,19,21,22,28,30,61,62,63,65,66,67,68,69,70

I have to trade #'s
16,26,27,29,31,32,33,34,35,36,41,42,44,45,46,47,49,51,53,54,55,57,58


----------



## mousefan

*jag90* just got email message confirming the party card I sent has been delivered to your mailbox today , *but I have yet to hear back from you if and when ( along with tracking info ) you mailed out the party card that you were to trade for mine *


----------



## jag90

mousefan said:


> *jag90* just got email message confirming the party card I sent has been delivered to your mailbox today , *but I have yet to hear back from you if and when ( along with tracking info ) you mailed out the party card that you were to trade for mine *


My apologies on the delay. I have sent you the tracking for yours.


----------



## atl_jayhawk

Excellent trade completed with jag90.


----------



## mousefan

jag90  Thank you got the card yesterday


----------



## Pills

We're going in August (and hopefully to the first MNSSHP) so I want to finish this up!

I still need:
66, 68, 69

I have to trade:
61, 65, P02, P04, P07, plenty of bolt cards, and likely at least a full set of 23-60.


----------



## Knightgare1

Pills said:


> We're going in August (and hopefully to the first MNSSHP) so I want to finish this up!
> 
> I still need:
> 66, 68, 69
> 
> I have to trade:
> 61, 65, P02, P04, P07, plenty of bolt cards, and likely at least a full set of 23-60.


Pills, If you're interested I can trade a 66 and a 68 for your P04. PM me if that sounds ok with you. Thanks


----------



## Pills

Deal!  I'll PM you.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Looking to finish a set.

Need: 7-11, 16, 19, 20

Available to Trade: 24 x 2, 31, 33 x 2, 34, 37, 38 x 2, 41, 43, 44, 45 x 2, 46 x 2, 48 x 2, 49 (edges worn), 50, 51 x 3, 52 x 2, 53, 56, 58 x 2, 60 x 2

Also have a jafar game board available to trade.

PM me to make an offer!  Thanks!


----------



## Araminta18

looking for #60 (and of course any of the 61 through 70 [except 65] and the party cards, but i have nothing to trade for those so not expecting them).

available to trade: 24, 41, 42, 43, 44, 46, 51, 56, 57

Also looking for the Malificent, Jafar, or Cruella game boards...

PM me! Thanks!


----------



## bigempty

Awesome trade just completed with Kent Jensen!!


----------



## atl_jayhawk

Just back from a trip and looking to trade for #65 (Jasmine) #66 (Mama Odie), 01P, 02P, and 04P.  Have #61 (Ariel), 08P (Olaf) and 10P (Clawhauser) to trade.  I also have many unopened packs I can throw in to sweeten the deal.  Please PM if interested.

Thanks!


----------



## EverafterKat

Looking for-
40/49/50/54/58
I have these to trade-
18/19/25/33/36/42/51/53/55/57/59


----------



## Alexsmommom1

EverafterKat said:


> Looking for-
> 40/49/50/54/58
> I have these to trade-
> 18/19/25/33/36/42/51/53/55/57/59


PM sent


----------



## PanamaMike

I am in need of 
69-Mr. Incredible's Power Heave
70- Winnie the Pooh's Honey Bees.

I have 
60- Tiana's Hot Sauce
61 - Ariel's Bubble Attack
63 - Finn McMissile's Missile Salvo


----------



## Khrystyne Barnett

I need cards 1-4, 7-13, 15-21, 23, 28, 30-36, 39-40, 44, 46, 49, 54, 57-70. 
I can trade cards 56, 24, 55, 42, 43, 22.
Please let me know if you can trade any.


----------



## Megan @ Wit & Wander

NEED
3 5 6 7 8 13 15 20 22 41 59 Any gameboard


HAVE EXTRA
9 11 12 17 23 23 29 30 30 31 35 37 38 38 39 42 45 47 48 48 50 52 52 52 54 57 57 58 60


----------



## EverafterKat

I can do 59 for 54


----------



## EverafterKat

I need-
4/6/7/8/9/11/12/14/15/16/17/18/21/24/26/27/28/40/54/61-70

Have to trade-
18/19/25/33/34/36/42/46/51/53/55/
57


----------



## RexRex

Hello everyone! I'm have the following available for mail trade. I'm looking for 4,61,64,69,70. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Willlyb

Hi!  New to trading, but my kids are trying to complete their collections:

What we have to trade -
02/P - Wayne and Lanny's Ornament Barrage (only 1 to trade)

What we need -
62 Dumbo's Pink Elephant Parade
64 Hercules's Tower Topple
66 Mama Odie's Magic Charm
67 Merryweather's Stone Spell
68 Mr. Incredible's Power Heave
70 Winnie the Pooh's Honey Bees
01/P Chip and Dale's Bag of Tricks (need 2 of these)
04/P Huey, Dewey, and Louie's Snowfort Barricade (need 2 of these)
05/P The Pirate Helmsman's Bombardment (need 2 of these)
06/P Elsa's Icy Shield (need 2 of these)
07/P Minnie Mouse's Costume Chaos
08/P Olaf's Snowgies
09/P Clawhauser's Tricky Treat
10/P Goofy's Festive Fiasco
11/P Country Bears Moonlight Jamboree (need 2 of these)


----------



## KevininGeorgia

Thanks for a great trade Willlyb!


----------



## Rabbykayn

Very happy to find this thread. I've been going to Disney for years but finally decided to get in on this game.

*I have the following #'s available for trade. Also a warning that I am in Canada:*

#27, #28(x2), #36, #41, #44, #45, #49, #50, #58, #59(x2), #60(x2)

*Looking for:*

#2, #3, #6, #7, #10, #12, #16, #17, #18, #19, #20, #21, #23, #24, #30, #31, #32, #38, #39, #48, #51, #55, #56, #57


----------



## Rockislander

Rabbykayn said:


> Very happy to find this thread. I've been going to Disney for years but finally decided to get in on this game.
> 
> *I have the following #'s available for trade. Also a warning that I am in Canada:*
> 
> #27, #28(x2), #36, #41, #44, #45, #49, #50, #58, #59(x2), #60(x2)
> 
> *Looking for:*
> 
> #2, #3, #6, #7, #10, #12, #16, #17, #18, #19, #20, #21, #23, #24, #30, #31, #32, #38, #39, #48, #51, #55, #56, #57



Hi! I have several of the ones you need, let me know the best way to contact you so we can sort out a trade.


----------



## Rockislander

*Thanks for the replies! I've updated our needs list.*

Hi all,

We've almost completed our second set, still need: 12, 17, 63 and 70.  

I have multiples to trade of: 1, 5, 7, 8, 11, 19, 21, 23, 24, 26 through 32, 35 through 39, all the forties, 50 through 58, 60, 67, and 68.

I also have game boards/pieces (from the booster packs) that I can swap.


----------



## Cluelyss

Looking for a few more cards to finish our set.

Star - need 15; have 8, 11 and 13 to trade.

Moon - looking for 23, 24, 38-41; have 29, 35 and 37 to trade.

Also looking for a P05; have P09 to trade.

Thanks!

Updated to reflect recent trades.


----------



## disneydarling07

I have cards from our trip back in 2009.  
Is there only one series of cards? Or have they been using the same set?

What are the game board and pieces mentioned?

We are going to try and attempt this again in September and I'm just trying to figure what to expect.

I have lots of duplicates from our 2009 trip.


----------



## KevininGeorgia

disneydarling07 said:


> I have cards from our trip back in 2009.
> Is there only one series of cards? Or have they been using the same set?
> 
> What are the game board and pieces mentioned?
> 
> We are going to try and attempt this again in September and I'm just trying to figure what to expect.
> 
> I have lots of duplicates from our 2009 trip.



Old cards  still work.  There are 60 cards that you collect from the free packs at the park.  There are also more valuable party cards and lightning cards.  Lightning cards come in booster packs that can be purchased at Disney stores online or at the park.  Those lightning packs come with a special rare lightning card and a game board that can be used to play a modified version of the game at home.  There are 4 game boards.

If your old cards have rounded corners, you will want to read up about the beta run.  It was an early test run and the cards look different from the current batch because they have more rounded corners.  Betas are incredibly valuable and sell for lots of money on ebay.  A full 1-60 collection sells for more than $500.  If you have betas, congratulations.  Those are each worth $20-30.  

Have a great trip in September and have fun fighting the villains!


----------



## twentyco

Rabbykayn said:


> Very happy to find this thread. I've been going to Disney for years but finally decided to get in on this game.
> 
> *I have the following #'s available for trade. Also a warning that I am in Canada:*
> 
> #27, #28(x2), #36, #41, #44, #45, #49, #50, #58, #59(x2), #60(x2)
> 
> *Looking for:*
> 
> #2, #3, #6, #7, #10, #12, #16, #17, #18, #19, #20, #21, #23, #24, #30, #31, #32, #38, #39, #48, #51, #55, #56, #57



I could give you 24 and 48 for 28 and 36!


----------



## twentyco

I am trying to complete a set of the 70 and need the following ones:

10, 11, 15, 16, 21, 28, 39, 61, 64, 65, 66, 68, 70.  

I have these to trade (for some I have several I could trade):

1, 14, 24, 25, 32, 33, 35, 40, 41, 42, 44, 48, 49, 53, 55, 60

I also have several game boards I would be willing to trade for cards -- never used.  

Thank you!


----------



## JesseO

I need these cards:
8, 9, 11, 16, 61-70, plus most of the holiday party cards

I have at least one of each of the following to trade:
1-7, 10, 13-15, 19, 22, 23, 25-28, 30, 32, 34-38, 41-53, 55-60, plus one beat up 08/P Olaf


----------



## JesseO

Cluelyss said:


> Looking for a few more cards to finish our set.
> 
> Star - need 12 and 15; have 8, 11 and 13 to trade.
> 
> Moon - looking for 23, 24, 26, 38-40; have 29, 32, 35 and 37 to trade.
> 
> Also looking for a P05; have P09 to trade.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi - I will trade you a #23 and #26 for your #8 and #11. Please let me know if this works for you. Thanks


----------



## bellarinah

JesseO said:


> I need these cards:
> 8, 9, 11, 16, 61-70, plus most of the holiday party cards
> 
> I have at least one of each of the following to trade:
> 1-7, 10, 13-15, 19, 22, 23, 25-28, 30, 32, 34-38, 41-53, 55-60, plus one beat up 08/P Olaf


I have 8 and 16. Will trade for your 2 and 10. Would this work?


----------



## bellarinah

Cluelyss said:


> Looking for a few more cards to finish our set.
> 
> Star - need 12 and 15; have 8, 11 and 13 to trade.
> 
> Moon - looking for 23, 24, 26, 38-40; have 29, 32, 35 and 37 to trade.
> 
> Also looking for a P05; have P09 to trade.
> 
> Thanks!


I'd like your 11 and 13. I have 23 and 26. I will also throw in 38-40 too. I have multiple of those. Does that sound good?


----------



## bellarinah

Rockislander said:


> *Thanks for the replies! I've updated our needs list.*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> We've almost completed our second set, still need: 12, 17, 63 and 70.
> 
> I have multiples to trade of: 1, 5, 7, 8, 11, 19, 21, 23, 24, 26 through 32, 35 through 39, all the forties, 50 through 58, 60, 67, and 68.
> 
> I also have game boards/pieces (from the booster packs) that I can swap.


I have 12 and 17. Would like to trade for two sets of your 21.


----------



## bellarinah

Megan @ Wit & Wander said:


> NEED
> 3 5 6 7 8 13 15 20 22 41 59 Any gameboard
> 
> 
> HAVE EXTRA
> 9 11 12 17 23 23 29 30 30 31 35 37 38 38 39 42 45 47 48 48 50 52 52 52 54 57 57 58 60


I have 6. Would like to trade for your 9. Do you have more than one set?


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Looking to complete a set.

Need 7-10, 16, 20

Have to trade: 5, 19, 24 (x2), 31, 33 (x2), 34, 37, 38 (x2), 41, 43, 44, 45 (x2), 46 (x2), 48 (x2), 51 (x3), 52 (x2), 53, 56, 58, & 60 (x2)


----------



## Cluelyss

Thank you to @JesseO and @bellarinah for the offers, but looking to trade like cards (star for star, moon for moon, etc). I've also updated my list to reflect a few recent trades.


----------



## JesseO

bellarinah said:


> I have 8 and 16. Will trade for your 2 and 10. Would this work?


 
Ok, I'll do that! I've never done this - please let me know how to proceed.


----------



## JesseO

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you to @JesseO and @bellarinah for the offers, but looking to trade like cards (star for star, moon for moon, etc). I've also updated my list to reflect a few recent trades.



How about your 11 for my 15?


----------



## Cluelyss

JesseO said:


> How about your 11 for my 15?


Absolutely! Send me a message with your address and I'll get it out asap!


----------



## JesseO

Cluelyss said:


> Absolutely! Send me a message with your address and I'll get it out asap!



Do you just mail them in a normal envelope?


----------



## JesseO

My updated list assuming my pending trades go through:

I need: 9, 61-70, plus most of the holiday party cards

I have to trade:
1-7, 13, 14, 19, 22, 23, 25-28, 30, 32, 34-38, 41-53, 55-60, plus one beat up 08/P Olaf


----------



## Cluelyss

JesseO said:


> Colby O'Rourke
> 7 Tayla Way
> Nottingham, NH 03290
> 
> Do you just mail them in a normal envelope?


Thanks! I've noted your address so you can delete it from the post if you'd like.

I usually mail cards in a plastic sleeve or between cardboard so they don't bend.


----------



## JesseO

bellarinah said:


> I have 8 and 16. Will trade for your 2 and 10. Would this work?


Hi Bellarinah- please advise where I should send your cards!


----------



## JesseO

Cluelyss said:


> Thanks! I've noted your address so you can delete it from the post if you'd like.
> 
> I usually mail cards in a plastic sleeve or between cardboard so they don't bend.
> 
> Thanks for the trade, my address is below.
> 
> Alyssa Schreiber
> 1092 Oak Street
> Medina, OH 44256




Sound good. Will mail tomorrow


----------



## bellarinah

JesseO said:


> Hi Bellarinah- please advise where I should send your cards!


I'm at WDW right now and won't be able to mail the cards out till Aug. 28. Will this be okay with you? If so, my address is:

Thanks!!


----------



## JesseO

Yes, sure, that's fine. We'll mail your cards out and look forward to receiving yours upon your return. Have fun!


----------



## Rockislander

bellarinah said:


> I have 12 and 17. Would like to trade for two sets of your 21.



Sure, that works. I no longer need 12, but we can trade your 17 for my 21.  Message me and we can exchange addresses!


----------



## bellarinah

Rockislander said:


> Sure, that works. I no longer need 12, but we can trade your 17 for my 21.  Message me and we can exchange addresses!


That's great!! How many 21 do you have? I need two sets. I'm at WDW right now and won't be able to mail my card out till Aug. 28. If that's okay with you, we can exchange address. I actually don't know how to PM. Would you tell me how to do it?

When I get back, I will list all my extra cards, in case I have something you need for that second 21.


----------



## Rockislander

bellarinah said:


> That's great!! How many 21 do you have? I need two sets. I'm at WDW right now and won't be able to mail my card out till Aug. 28. If that's okay with you, we can exchange address. I actually don't know how to PM. Would you tell me how to do it?
> 
> When I get back, I will list all my extra cards, in case I have something you need for that second 21.



I have nine #21's. Just sent you a message. When you're signed in you'll see a tab labeled "inbox" on the right hand side of the website.  Talk soon!


----------



## Cluelyss

JesseO said:


> Sound good. Will mail tomorrow


Card arrived in perfect condition, thank you again!

I was out of town for a few days, so did not get yours into the mail until yesterday. You should have it later this week.


----------



## Rockislander

The new MNSSHP party card!


https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ased-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Rockislander said:


> The new MNSSHP party card!
> 
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ased-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


 
I wish we were going this year!  I will be looking to trade for this card.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Looking to complete a set.

Need 7-10, 20

Have to trade: 19, 24 (x2), 31, 33 (x2), 34, 37, 38 (x2), 41, 43, 44, 45 (x2), 46 (x2), 48 (x2), 51 (x3), 52 (x2), 53, 56, 58, & 60 (x2)


----------



## sherlockmiles

I'll have MNSSHP 2017 cards available to trade with someone going to MVMCP 2017


----------



## Rockislander

sherlockmiles said:


> I'll have MNSSHP 2017 cards available to trade with someone going to MVMCP 2017



I'll swap with you. I can mail from Disney if you can mail to the resort. I'll be in wdw late November/early December.


----------



## bellarinah

I still need 9 and 13.

I have 6(x2), 7, 8, 11, 12, 15, 16, 18, 19(x2), 20(x2)

Let's trade!!!


----------



## bellarinah

JesseO said:


> Yes, sure, that's fine. We'll mail your cards out and look forward to receiving yours upon your return. Have fun!


Thanks for the cards you sent. Love your little cardboard sleeve design!! I mailed mine out this morning. Hope to trade again!


----------



## JesseO

Cluelyss said:


> Card arrived in perfect condition, thank you again!
> 
> I was out of town for a few days, so did not get yours into the mail until yesterday. You should have it later this week.


Thanks - got your card too!


----------



## Jordan Davidsen

bellarinah said:


> I still need 9(x2), 11, and 13.
> 
> I have 5, 6(x2), 7, 8, 12, 14, 15, 16, 18, 19(x3), 20(x2)
> 
> Let's trade!!!


I have a 9 and an 11 I can trade for. I need 5 and 12 (and if you're so generous, I need a 19 as well). I am BRAND new to the card trading community, so message me and give me some more info.


----------



## Jordan Davidsen

bellarinah said:


> I still need 9(x2), 11, and 13.
> 
> I have 5, 6(x2), 7, 8, 12, 14, 15, 16, 18, 19(x3), 20(x2)
> 
> Let's trade!!!


HEY I am sorry I just gave you an offer and said I needed 12, which is a lie. I need 14, not 12.


----------



## Jordan Davidsen

Alexsmommom1 said:


> Looking to complete a set.
> 
> Need 7-10, 20
> 
> Have to trade: 19, 24 (x2), 31, 33 (x2), 34, 37, 38 (x2), 41, 43, 44, 45 (x2), 46 (x2), 48 (x2), 51 (x3), 52 (x2), 53, 56, 58, & 60 (x2)


I have 7,8,9 to trade, however the only one on your list I need is 19. If you have any other cards to trade let me know, but for now we can do a 19 for 7,8, or 9 (your choice) just message me.


----------



## Jordan Davidsen

JesseO said:


> My updated list assuming my pending trades go through:
> 
> I need: 9, 61-70, plus most of the holiday party cards
> 
> I have to trade:
> 1-7, 13, 14, 19, 22, 23, 25-28, 30, 32, 34-38, 41-53, 55-60, plus one beat up 08/P Olaf


I have a 9 to spare! I can use any card from 1-3 (preferably 1) or 5. We can trade 9 for 1 if you're willing? Message me for info because I am new to this.


----------



## bellarinah

Jordan Davidsen said:


> HEY I am sorry I just gave you an offer and said I needed 12, which is a lie. I need 14, not 12.



Sounds good! So I'll send my 5 and 14 for your 9 and 11. You can have one of my 19. No problem. How many 9 do you have?

Here's my address.


When you mail out the cards, please put them in between cardboard so they don't get bent.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Jordan Davidsen said:


> I have 7,8,9 to trade, however the only one on your list I need is 19. If you have any other cards to trade let me know, but for now we can do a 19 for 7,8, or 9 (your choice) just message me.


Hello.  I would love to trade my 19 for your 7.  You don't have enough posts yet for me to send you a message.  Once you get 10 messages, send me a message with your address


----------



## Jordan Davidsen

Alexsmommom1 said:


> Hello.  I would love to trade my 19 for your 7.  You don't have enough posts yet for me to send you a message.  Once you get 10 messages, send me a message with your address


Hey I actually can not go through with the trade, I had somebody else snatch up the 11 right before you responded, however if you need anything in the future let me know!


----------



## Jordan Davidsen

bellarinah said:


> Sounds good! So I'll send my 5 and 14 for your 9 and 11. You can have one of my 19. No problem. How many 9 do you have?
> 
> Here's my address.
> 
> Ann Hodges
> 19119 Zachary Ln
> Leesburg, VA 20176
> 
> When you mail out the cards, please put them in between cardboard so they don't get bent.


Awesome, got the cards all packed up and ready to go. Just gotta drop it in the mail slot later


----------



## JesseO

Hello
I need: 9

I have to trade:
1-7, 13, 14, 19, 22, 23, 25-28, 30, 32, 34-38, 41-53, 55-60, plus one beat up 08/P Olaf, I also need 61-70, plus most of the holiday party cards


----------



## Jordan Davidsen

Alexsmommom1 said:


> Hello.  I would love to trade my 19 for your 7.  You don't have enough posts yet for me to send you a message.  Once you get 10 messages, send me a message with your address


Hello, and I am so sorry I misread your request! I have another 7 ready to go for your 19 (and maybe a 31 if you feel so kind, Mike is my mom's favorite character. Please tell me where I should send the cards!


----------



## Rockislander

Alexsmommom1 said:


> Looking to complete a set.
> 
> Need 7-10, 20
> 
> Have to trade: 19, 24 (x2), 31, 33 (x2), 34, 37, 38 (x2), 41, 43, 44, 45 (x2), 46 (x2), 48 (x2), 51 (x3), 52 (x2), 53, 56, 58, & 60 (x2)



I can trade you 7, 8, and 20. Message me!


----------



## Jordan Davidsen

Hey, I need 1,3, 21 and 22 (as well as 61-70).
I can trade: 7,8,12,16,24(x2),26(x3) and almost all the rest after that, message me to trade.


----------



## Jordan Davidsen

Also I have two 12s, not one.


----------



## emilyron

.


----------



## emilyron

Hi have 2 P11 country bears, looking for P4 & P5


----------



## JesseO

I also have the 2016 party cards (Clawhauser and Goofy)to trade for most any other Party or lightning bolt cards.


----------



## Jordan Davidsen

does anybody have any extra party cards they would be willing to donate? I am 15 and would like to start a Party and Lightning Bolt collection but can't afford to start one. Message me if you would like to make a kids day (also I can trade cards 1-60 for any other cards).


----------



## Araminta18

I just got an extra lightning bolt card: #65 Jasmine's Magic Carpet Tassels of Fury.  Looking to trade for #61-64, 66, 68-70, or 02P, 04P-06P, or 11P.

I've also got extra 4, 6, 12, 13, 23, 37, 24(x2), 26, 41(x2), 42, 43, 44, 46, 47, 50, 51, 56, 57, 59 to trade for, if for whatever reason someone wants to trade one lightning card/party card for a bunch of these. 

Oh, and a extra Dr Facilier gameboard/pieces, etc too.


----------



## matheke

Looking for:

1 08p Olaf's Snowgies

Have to trade:

2 07p Minnie Mouse Costume Chaos
1 09p Clawhouser's Tricky Treat
1 10p Goofy's Festive Fiasco


----------



## vinotinto

Hi all,

I've traded here successfully in the past. I have 3 extra 11P cards from this year's MNSSHP that I am looking to trade for exclusives/super rares. Please look below and let me know if you have any of the ones I am missing. If you have something to trade, I will throw in cards from my "available" list that you are missing. Please PM me. Thanks!
*
Need: *01P, 02P, 03P, 09P, 10P, 61, 67, 69
(Priorities are: 01P, 02P and 03P)

*Available Party (to Trade):* Three 11P (from 2017 MNSSHP)

*Available (as an extra "gift" if you want to do an exclusive/super rare trade):* 1, 3, 4, 7, 9, 10, 11,  18, 19, 20, 21, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60.


----------



## vinotinto

Pluto32 said:


> I have a 1/P, 3/P
> Would trade for 2/P, 4/P or 5/P.


Hi @Pluto32. I realize you posted this months ago, but just in case you are still looking, I am looking for 1P and 3P. I have 11P to trade. Let me know if interested!



blazersport4x4 said:


> No takers on the other trades?


Hi @blazersport4x4. I realize you posted this months ago, but just in case you are still looking, I am looking for 1P and 2P. I have 11P to trade. Let me know if interested!


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Looking to complete a set.  Down to only 4 cards left to get....

Need 7-10

Have to trade: 24 (x2), 31, 33 (x2), 34, 37, 38 (x2), 41, 43, 44, 45 (x2), 46 (x2), 48 (x2), 51 (x3), 52 (x2), 53, 56, 58, & 60 (x2)


----------



## Rockislander

Alexsmommom1 said:


> Looking to complete a set.  Down to only 4 cards left to get....
> 
> Need 7-10
> 
> Have to trade: 24 (x2), 31, 33 (x2), 34, 37, 38 (x2), 41, 43, 44, 45 (x2), 46 (x2), 48 (x2), 51 (x3), 52 (x2), 53, 56, 58, & 60 (x2)



My offer to help with 7 & 8 still stands.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Rockislander said:


> My offer to help with 7 & 8 still stands.


Pm sent


----------



## Willlyb

What we have to trade -
02/P - Wayne and Lanny's Ornament Barrage (only 1 to trade) - PENDING

What we need -
62 Dumbo's Pink Elephant Parade
64 Hercules's Tower Topple
66 Mama Odie's Magic Charm
68 Mr. Incredible's Power Heave
70 Winnie the Pooh's Honey Bees
01/P Chip and Dale's Bag of Tricks (need 2 of these)
04/P Huey, Dewey, and Louie's Snowfort Barricade (need 2 of these)
05/P The Pirate Helmsman's Bombardment (need 2 of these)
06/P Elsa's Icy Shield (need 2 of these)
07/P Minnie Mouse's Costume Chaos
08/P Olaf's Snowgies
09/P Clawhauser's Tricky Treat - PENDING (cluelyss)
10/P Goofy's Festive Fiasco - PENDING (alexsmommom1)
11/P Country Bears Moonlight Jamboree (need 2 of these) - 2 PENDING (cluelyss and raven0855)


----------



## atl_jayhawk

Great, quick trade with Araminta18.


----------



## Cendy

bellarinah said:


> I still need 9 and 13.
> 
> I have 6(x2), 7, 8, 11, 12, 15, 16, 18, 19(x2), 20(x2)
> 
> Let's trade!!!



Hi - do you still have 11, 15 and 16 to trade?  I have extra 1,2,5,6,7,9. 


Also I have some 06/P Elsa icy shields to trade for any party cards except 09/p and 11/p.  I'm new to this trading but I'll also be at Disney world in early dec!!  Thanks!!


----------



## Araminta18

Quick, easy and pleasant trade with atl_jayhawk.  Thanks!


----------



## Knightgare1

Willlyb said:


> What we have to trade -
> 02/P - Wayne and Lanny's Ornament Barrage (only 1 to trade)
> 
> What we need -
> 62 Dumbo's Pink Elephant Parade
> 64 Hercules's Tower Topple
> 66 Mama Odie's Magic Charm
> 67 Merryweather's Stone Spell
> 68 Mr. Incredible's Power Heave
> 70 Winnie the Pooh's Honey Bees
> 01/P Chip and Dale's Bag of Tricks (need 2 of these)
> 04/P Huey, Dewey, and Louie's Snowfort Barricade (need 2 of these)
> 05/P The Pirate Helmsman's Bombardment (need 2 of these)
> 06/P Elsa's Icy Shield (need 2 of these)
> 07/P Minnie Mouse's Costume Chaos
> 08/P Olaf's Snowgies
> 09/P Clawhauser's Tricky Treat
> 10/P Goofy's Festive Fiasco
> 11/P Country Bears Moonlight Jamboree (need 2 of these)


PM sent


----------



## bellarinah

Cendy said:


> Hi - do you still have 11, 15 and 16 to trade?  I have extra 1,2,5,6,7,9.
> 
> 
> Also I have some 06/P Elsa icy shields to trade for any party cards except 09/p and 11/p.  I'm new to this trading but I'll also be at Disney world in early dec!!  Thanks!!


Hi,  I have all three that you asked. I only need a 9. Which card from me do you want for your 9? You can pm me.


----------



## Cendy

bellarinah said:


> Hi,  I have all three that you asked. I only need a 9. Which card from me do you want for your 9? You can pm me.


Hi Bellarinah - I still need to figure out how to pm. I'm okay with whichever one you have the most of.  Maybe number 11?


----------



## Cendy

Willlyb said:


> What we have to trade -
> 02/P - Wayne and Lanny's Ornament Barrage (only 1 to trade)
> 
> What we need -
> 62 Dumbo's Pink Elephant Parade
> 64 Hercules's Tower Topple
> 66 Mama Odie's Magic Charm
> 67 Merryweather's Stone Spell
> 68 Mr. Incredible's Power Heave
> 70 Winnie the Pooh's Honey Bees
> 01/P Chip and Dale's Bag of Tricks (need 2 of these)
> 04/P Huey, Dewey, and Louie's Snowfort Barricade (need 2 of these)
> 05/P The Pirate Helmsman's Bombardment (need 2 of these)
> 06/P Elsa's Icy Shield (need 2 of these)
> 07/P Minnie Mouse's Costume Chaos
> 08/P Olaf's Snowgies
> 09/P Clawhauser's Tricky Treat
> 10/P Goofy's Festive Fiasco
> 11/P Country Bears Moonlight Jamboree (need 2 of these)


Hi willyb - do you still have the 2/p to trade for a 6/p?


----------



## Cendy

Cendy said:


> Hi Bellarinah - I still need to figure out how to pm. I'm okay with whichever one you have the most of.  Maybe number 11?


Looks like I need a few more posts to pm


----------



## Cendy

Cendy said:


> Hi Bellarinah - I still need to figure out how to pm. I'm okay with whichever one you have the most of.  Maybe number 11?


Ok. I think I'm getting close to 10 posts. This is so annoying


----------



## raven0855

Haven't read through all the posts- has anyone started to set up trades for this years party cards?  We will have 2 extra Halloween cards and are looking for a christmas party card.  Does anyone want to schedule a trade?  THANKS


----------



## jsivigny

vinotinto said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've traded here successfully in the past. I have 3 extra 11P cards from this year's MNSSHP that I am looking to trade for exclusives/super rares. Please look below and let me know if you have any of the ones I am missing. If you have something to trade, I will throw in cards from my "available" list that you are missing. Please PM me. Thanks!
> *
> Need: *01P, 02P, 03P, 09P, 10P, 61, 67, 69
> (Priorities are: 01P, 02P and 03P)
> 
> *Available Party (to Trade):* Three 11P (from 2017 MNSSHP)
> 
> *Available (as an extra "gift" if you want to do an exclusive/super rare trade):* 1, 3, 4, 7, 9, 10, 11,  18, 19, 20, 21, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60.





Good Morning,

I have a 9P that I can trade with you for one of your 11P's, if you still have one.


Jay


----------



## Willlyb

raven0855 said:


> Haven't read through all the posts- has anyone started to set up trades for this years party cards?  We will have 2 extra Halloween cards and are looking for a christmas party card.  Does anyone want to schedule a trade?  THANKS



I will have several extra Christmas party cards (Nov 26th).  If anyone wants to trade for 1, please see my needs further up on this page (page 135) of the thread.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Willlyb said:


> I will have several extra Christmas party cards (Nov 26th).  If anyone wants to trade for 1, please see my needs further up on this page (page 135) of the thread.


 

Hello,

I have a 10P Goofy I can trade for this year's christmas card.  Pm me if interested.

Thanks!


----------



## vinotinto

jsivigny said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I have a 9P that I can trade with you for one of your 11P's, if you still have one.
> 
> 
> Jay


PM sent!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Willlyb said:


> What we have to trade -
> What we need -
> 11/P Country Bears Moonlight Jamboree (need 2 of these) - 1 PENDING (cluelyss)



I would be interested in trading a Country Bear for 2017 MVMCP.


----------



## raven0855

Willlyb said:


> I will have several extra Christmas party cards (Nov 26th).  If anyone wants to trade for 1, please see my needs further up on this page (page 135) of the thread.



That works for me! I am committing to trading with you- please let me know if your plans change!


----------



## Willlyb

raven0855 said:


> That works for me! I am committing to trading with you- please let me know if your plans change!



Sounds good...consider it pending.


----------



## Willlyb

sherlockmiles said:


> I would be interested in trading a Country Bear for 2017 MVMCP.



Sorry, think I will have all of the Country Bears I need with my pending trades.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Willlyb said:


> Sorry, think I will have all of the Country Bears I need with my pending trades.


OK


----------



## ksh1111

My spouse and I just started playing Sorcerers when we were there last month (returning in January).  Hoping to get a little closer to completing a set.

We need:
61-62-63-64-66-67-68-69-70

We have to trade:
6-7-8-15-24-28-29-30-31-32-33-35-37-38-39-41-42-43-46-47-49-50-52-53-54-55-57-58-59

Thanks!


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Looking to complete a set.  Down to only  2 cards left to get....

Need 9 & 10

Have to trade: 24 (x2), 31, 33 (x2), 34, 37, 38 (x2), 41, 43, 44, 45 (x2), 46 (x2), 48 (x2), 51 (x3), 52 (x2), 53, 56, 58, & 60 (x2)


----------



## Cendy

bellarinah said:


> Sounds good! So I'll send my 5 and 14 for your 9 and 11. You can have one of my 19. No problem. How many 9 do you have?
> 
> Here's my address.
> 
> Ann Hodges
> 19119 Zachary Ln
> Leesburg, VA 20176
> 
> When you mail out the cards, please put them in between cardboard so they don't get bent.



Hi Ann - got your card now.  Looks great!   Thanks for the trading!


----------



## Cendy

ksh1111 said:


> My spouse and I just started playing Sorcerers when we were there last month (returning in January).  Hoping to get a little closer to completing a set.
> 
> We need:
> 1-4-9-10-11-13-16-17-20-22-23-26-34-56-61-62-63-64-66-67-68-69-70
> 
> We have to trade:
> 2-6-7-8-15-19-24-28-29-30-31-32-33-35-37-38-39-41-42-43-46-47-49-50-52-53-54-55-57-58-59
> 
> Thanks!


Hi ksh111 - I can trade you a 1 and 26 for your 15 and 38.  Please pm me to let me know where to send it. Thanks!


----------



## ksh1111

Cendy said:


> Hi ksh111 - I can trade you a 1 and 26 for your 15 and 38.  Please pm me to let me know where to send it. Thanks!


message sent


----------



## WineTraveler

I got hooked on my trip last month. Hoping to fill in some of the card I didn't get.

I need:
1-2-3-5-9-10-12-13-14-16-18-19-22-23-25-33-36-40-45-60-61-62-63-64-65-67

I can trade:
4(x2)-7-11-17-31(x3)-32-34(x2)-39(x2)-41-42(x2)-43(x2)-44-46-50-51-57(x2)-58(x2)


----------



## WineTraveler

ksh1111 said:


> My spouse and I just started playing Sorcerers when we were there last month (returning in January).  Hoping to get a little closer to completing a set.
> 
> We need:
> 4-9-10-11-13-16-17-20-22-23-34-56-61-62-63-64-66-67-68-69-70
> 
> We have to trade:
> 2-6-7-8-15-19-24-28-29-30-31-32-33-35-37-38-39-41-42-43-46-47-49-50-52-53-54-55-57-58-59
> 
> Thanks!



I can trade 4, 11 and 34 
for 2, 19, and 33.

PM me and let me know where to send if you want to trade.


----------



## Snork

Hello everyone. After a short break from Disney and a fun time at MNSSHP 2017 I decided to get back into the SOTMK game and I'm looking to complete a set and start a second set. I  have a lot of extra cards, unopened packs, and unused Holiday Cards for trade. For the holiday party cards it's one card for one card.

We can do mail trades (please have a history) or in park, I'm a local.

I do know that P5 is hard to come by, so I will also toss in the Flower and Garden Festival 2016 Annual Passholder Special Edition Print Set if the trader would like.

Looking for;
5P, 9P (x2), 61, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70

Traders;
7P (x12), 10P (x3), lots of misc cards, Unopened Packs (x34)


----------



## ksh1111

WineTraveler said:


> I can trade 4, 11 and 34
> for 2, 19, and 33.
> 
> PM me and let me know where to send if you want to trade.


message sent, thanks!


----------



## vinotinto

Thanks to @jsivigny for the awesome trade!


----------



## NickWilde

Looking for a pending trade....
I have MNSSHP 2017 (11P) want to trade for MVMCP 2017 (12P)


----------



## marciemi

WineTraveler said:


> I got hooked on my trip last month. Hoping to fill in some of the card I didn't get.
> 
> I need:
> 1-2-3-5-9-10-12-13-14-16-18-19-22-23-25-33-36-40-45-60-61-62-63-64-65-67
> 
> I can trade:
> 4(x2)-7-11-17-31(x3)-32-34(x2)-39(x2)-41-42(x2)-43(x2)-44-46-50-51-57(x2)-58(x2)


If you want to PM me your address, I can send you 1, 2, 23, 25, 33, 36, 40, 45 and 60.  No trade needed as I'm local and collect them up whenever I can.


----------



## ksh1111

Thanks @WineTraveler for the trade.


----------



## Cendy

ksh1111 said:


> Thanks @WineTraveler for the trade.


Have been doing some trading and had good trades with ksh111, winetraveler and rexrex. 

Rexrex had such amazing packaging that it put my heavier card protection to shame. 

Thanks for the trades!!  Still have several cards between 1-60 to complete. If anyone is at wdw from dec 7-10, I’ll be there and can trade then!


----------



## Araminta18

I've got extra 2, 4, 6(x2), 12, 13(x2), 14, 23, 24(x2), 26, 28, 29, 36, 37, 38, 41(x3), 42, 43, 44, 45(x2), 46, 47(x2), 50, 51, 56, 57, 59 to trade for, if for whatever reason someone wants to trade one lightning card/party card for a bunch of these. 

2 extra Dr Facilier gameboards and 1 extra Malificent gameboard.

Looking for 63, 64, 68, 69, 70, 02P, 04P, 05P, 06P, 11P


----------



## webhead15

Hello all  !!

Looking for # 5, 33

Have the following for trade, 12,13,14, 15, 17, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 35 36,37 38, 41, 42, 43, 45, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54,55,56,57


----------



## RexRex

Cendy said:


> Have been doing some trading and had good trades with ksh111, winetraveler and rexrex.
> 
> Rexrex had such amazing packaging that it put my heavier card protection to shame.
> 
> Thanks for the trades!!  Still have several cards between 1-60 to complete. If anyone is at wdw from dec 7-10, I’ll be there and can trade then!


Excellent trade with Cendy!


----------



## WineTraveler

Great trading with KSH1111 and Cendy!!


----------



## Rockislander

Cendy said:


> Thanks for the trades!!  Still have several cards between 1-60 to complete. If anyone is at wdw from dec 7-10, I’ll be there and can trade then!



Hi Cendy, I'll be in WDW in Dec. -- pm me if you'd like to arrange a trade!  I've had successful trades with several people on this thread.


----------



## JuneChickie




----------



## bellarinah

webhead15 said:


> Hello all  !!
> 
> Looking for # 5, 33
> 
> Have the following for trade, 12,13,14, 15, 17, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 35 36,37 38, 41, 42, 43, 45, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54,55,56,57



Hi, 
Would you be willing to trade your 13 for my 33? I know they are not the same type of cards. I only need 13 to complete my set. I have a bunch of other cards too and also a few 33 but not the 5 you need. Thanks!
Ann


----------



## ksh1111

Helping a friend complete her deck. 

NEED:  3, 4, 5, 9, 10, 19, 22,

TRADE:  7, 15, 25, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 44, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54 ,55, 56, 57, 58, 59


----------



## bellarinah

webhead15 said:


> Hello all  !!
> 
> Looking for # 5, 33
> 
> Have the following for trade, 12,13,14, 15, 17, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 35 36,37 38, 41, 42, 43, 45, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54,55,56,57[/QUOT
> 
> Can we trade my 5 for your 13?


----------



## bellarinah

webhead15 said:


> Hello all  !!
> 
> Looking for # 5, 33
> 
> Have the following for trade, 12,13,14, 15, 17, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 35 36,37 38, 41, 42, 43, 45, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54,55,56,57



Would you like to trade my 5 for your 13?

Ann


----------



## emilyron

Hi looking to trade a P3 ghost for a P1 chip n dale. Also looking to trade either a P8 Olaf or P11 Country bears for a P6 Elsa. TIA


----------



## AntJulie

Hi...Trying to make a set for my granddaughter...she loves the game and also loves to collect cards...

We have to trade: 
7, 15, 16, 24, 25, 26, 32, 37, 39, 43, 44, 46, 52, 59

She needs:
1, 4, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 20, 23, 29, 30, 31, 33, 35, 48, 61 through 70

Thanks everyone!


----------



## marciemi

AntJulie said:


> Hi...Trying to make a set for my granddaughter...she loves the game and also loves to collect cards...
> 
> We have to trade:
> 7, 15, 16, 24, 25, 26, 32, 37, 39, 43, 44, 46, 52, 59
> 
> She needs:
> 1, 4, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 20, 23, 29, 30, 31, 33, 35, 48, 61 through 70
> 
> Thanks everyone!



I have (and can send you - no trade needed) the following:

1, 8, 11, 23, 29, 30, 31, 33, 35, & 48

Just FYI - 61-70 are the ones you pay extra for (buy a game/gameboard for $14ish and one is included with each) so people usually won't trade for those other than one for one (within 61-70) or for party cards.  The Disney Store online has deals on them sometimes (free shipping, 25% off, etc.) if you're interested in collecting those as well.  

Just PM me your address and I'll send the ones above to you if you want!


----------



## Rockislander

AntJulie said:


> Hi...Trying to make a set for my granddaughter...she loves the game and also loves to collect cards...
> 
> We have to trade:
> 7, 15, 16, 24, 25, 26, 32, 37, 39, 43, 44, 46, 52, 59
> 
> She needs:
> 1, 4, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 20, 23, 29, 30, 31, 33, 35, 48, 61 through 70
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Hello! I can send you 4 and 20 -- no need to trade.  Just pm me with your address.


----------



## sherlockmiles

I have a 2017 MNSSHP card to trade for a 2017 MVMCP card.


----------



## Pills

sherlockmiles said:


> I have a 2017 MNSSHP card to trade for a 2017 MVMCP card.



Same.  Trade with sherlockmiles first if you want P11.  I also have P7.


----------



## atl_jayhawk

Looking for 66, P1, P2, and P4.  Have 68, 70, P8, P9, P11 plus many unopened packs for trade.  I certainly understand it will take multiples for the party cards I need so let me know your offer.


----------



## Stry

ksh1111 said:


> Helping a friend complete her deck.
> 
> NEED:  3, 4, 5, 9, 10, 19, 22,
> 
> TRADE:  7, 15, 25, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 44, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54 ,55, 56, 57, 58, 59


Hi, 
i can trade 5 for 7.


----------



## ksh1111

I am out of country for another week, but once home I will gladly trade!


----------



## Stry

Great


----------



## emilyron

Cendy said:


> Hi - do you still have 11, 15 and 16 to trade?  I have extra 1,2,5,6,7,9.
> 
> 
> Also I have some 06/P Elsa icy shields to trade for any party cards except 09/p and 11/p.  I'm new to this trading but I'll also be at Disney world in early dec!!  Thanks!!


Hi, I pm’d you!


----------



## Cendy

Wondering if anyone has a 65 to trade.  I have an extra 61 or 69. Thanks!

Also wondering if anyone has a 3 or 13 to trade. I have 1,2,5,6,7 or 17 to trade.


----------



## Cerritomouse

Daughter wants to complete a set if we can. We are missing #2, 5, 8, 10, 12-15, 17-19, 26, 27, 30, 35, 38, 54, 56, 61-63, 65-70. We have extra of 6, 20, 24, 25, 28, 29, 31, 33, 37, 41, 45, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 55, 58, 59. We also have one extra from the 2017 MVMCP.


----------



## emilyron

Cerritomouse said:


> Daughter wants to complete a set if we can. We are missing #2, 5, 8, 10, 12-15, 17-19, 26, 27, 30, 35, 38, 54, 56, 61-63, 65-70. We have extra of 6, 20, 24, 25, 28, 29, 31, 33, 37, 41, 45, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 55, 58, 59. We also have one extra from the 2017 MVMCP.


Interested in the 2017 Xmas card, have 2017 Halloween card, bolts and 1-60 cards.


----------



## NickWilde

Interested in the 2017 Xmas card for the 2017 Halloween card.
Also have plenty of 1-60 cards, safety cards and a few transportation cards if needed.


----------



## vinotinto

Hi all,

Edited my post because I have trades pending with supernova and DreamIsAWish.

Will post again if I have anything else to trade.


----------



## supernova

vinotinto said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Since the parties are on their way, I will assume there are many looking to trade! I have two 11P from this year's MNSSHP that I am looking to trade for the 2017 XMas Party (12P) or any of the ones that I am missing below.
> *
> I have for trading: *
> 11P (from 2017 MNSSHP)
> *
> I Need: *
> Party Cards: 01P, 02P, 03P, 10P, 12P
> Super Rare Cards: 61, 67, 69
> 
> *I will include as an extra "gift" any of the following, if you want to do a party or super rare trade:*
> 1, 3, 4, 7, 9, 10, 11, 18, 19, 20, 21, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent...


----------



## Tigger Hokie

Hey gang, have not been on in a while but back and catching up. Will update my signature but here is what I am interested in working trades on.

I am looking for 
Lightning 61, 62, 67, 68 (to finally make a complete set)
Party 05P, 06P, 12P (Pirates, Elsa, 2017 Christmas)
Lower Priority Star Cards for kid sets 13 x 2 and 21 x 1

I have available
Lightning 65 Jasmine
Party 07P, 08P, 09P x 2, 11P (2017 Halloween)
Star 2, 3, 5, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 20
1 or more of the following are available but only in conjunction with a needed star or lightning or party trade
23-60 ex


----------



## JayBaileys

Hello Folks,

I am brand new to this board.  I was looking to trade some (2) Halloween Party Bear Cards from this year for (2)Xmas party Cards from this year, anyone interested?

I am trying to surprise my kids.  I also have some previous party cards I would be will ing to trade.

Also, what do you typically need to trade to get a lightning bolt card?

How do you post a photo in the profile? 

How do you send a message to another poster?


----------



## JayBaileys

Ok I see I need 10 posts to do some of this stuff.


----------



## JayBaileys

Does anyone need any Minnie Halloween Party cards?


----------



## ksh1111

Stry said:


> Hi,
> i can trade 5 for 7.


can't PM you, but if still interested let me know


----------



## Cendy

JayBaileys said:


> Does anyone need any Minnie Halloween Party cards?


Hi jay - do you have any? .


----------



## ksh1111

Still Looking for 4,10,19, 

61,63,67,69, P1, P2, P3, P4, P5, P6, P12.

Have to trade 1, 2, 6, 7, 11, 15, 17, 25, 26, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 

62, 68, 9P, 10P, 11P


----------



## JayBaileys

Cendy I have one to trade.


----------



## rcbarker

looking for two of this year's MVMCP card, P12.  I have two Minnie Mouse (P7) to trade.


----------



## jsivigny

Hello Folks!

I am looking to trade either a *9P* (Clawhauser) or a *10P *(Goofy) for a *12P* (Rover Carousel)

I've had several successful trades here in the past.  Send me a PM or email me at jsivigny@comcast.net if you are interested!


----------



## Ale Louise

I don’t have the codes here but anyone willing to trade the 1 MNSSHP 2017 for the 2016 one? I wasn’t able to make it this year and I have an extra 2016 one. Thank you!


----------



## Ale Louise

JayBaileys said:


> Does anyone need any Minnie Halloween Party cards?


Is that the one from this year?


----------



## Cluelyss

Ale Louise said:


> Is that the one from this year?


Minnie was 2015


----------



## VillainFavs

I have a Country Bears card from this year's Halloween party.  Would LOVE to trade it for this year's Christmas card.  Carousel of Progress is a family favorite and both boys got very excited when they saw the card--yes, teenagers but still little kids at heart!  I'd love to be able to do the trade and surprise them for Christmas.  Thanks!


----------



## Rockislander

VillainFavs said:


> I have a Country Bears card from this year's Halloween party.  Would LOVE to trade it for this year's Christmas card.  Carousel of Progress is a family favorite and both boys got very excited when they saw the card--yes, teenagers but still little kids at heart!  I'd love to be able to do the trade and surprise them for Christmas.  Thanks!



I'd be happy to trade with you. Send me a pm.


----------



## JayBaileys

Anyone else interested in trading a Xmas Party Rover for my Country Bear Party Card?


----------



## Tigger Hokie

I am also looking for someone to trade my extra Country Bear Jamboree Halloween card (the offer) for a Christmas Rover Card (the want). Also continue to be in search of a P5. Might be willing to offer a sweetened deal for the P5....

Also I will be in the World (MK) ever so briefly on Sunday the 17th....


----------



## sherlockmiles

looking to trade 2017 MNSSHP for 2017 MVMCP


----------



## autismmom1

Hi all!  The person who was going to get my son a Christmas (Rover) Party card forgot to get it (in her defense, she had an injured child - he's okay now, just a scrape).  I have a MNSSHP 2016 (Clawhauser) Party card to trade (by mail) if anyone can help me out...thank you!


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Willlyb said:


> What we have to trade -
> 02/P - Wayne and Lanny's Ornament Barrage (only 1 to trade) - PENDING
> 
> What we need -
> 62 Dumbo's Pink Elephant Parade
> 64 Hercules's Tower Topple
> 66 Mama Odie's Magic Charm
> 68 Mr. Incredible's Power Heave
> 70 Winnie the Pooh's Honey Bees
> 01/P Chip and Dale's Bag of Tricks (need 2 of these)
> 04/P Huey, Dewey, and Louie's Snowfort Barricade (need 2 of these)
> 05/P The Pirate Helmsman's Bombardment (need 2 of these)
> 06/P Elsa's Icy Shield (need 2 of these)
> 07/P Minnie Mouse's Costume Chaos
> 08/P Olaf's Snowgies
> 09/P Clawhauser's Tricky Treat - PENDING (cluelyss)
> 10/P Goofy's Festive Fiasco - PENDING (alexsmommom1)
> 11/P Country Bears Moonlight Jamboree (need 2 of these) - 2 PENDING (cluelyss and raven0855)



I haven't heard from you recently, are you still interested in trading?


----------



## Cluelyss

Alexsmommom1 said:


> I haven't heard from you recently, are you still interested in trading?


I’ve also sent messages to @Willlyb with no response....hope everything is ok!! 

Still interested in trading if you are!!


----------



## ksh1111

Looking for a 10 
Have to trade 1, 2, 11, 15, 17, 25, 26,  29-34, 36-60


----------



## supernova

ksh1111 said:


> Looking for a 10
> Have to trade 1, 2, 11, 15, 17, 25, 26,  29-34, 36-60


Which card is 10?

EDIT:  Never mind.  Just looked at my binder and saw which card it was.  Don't have an extra to trade.  Sorry.


----------



## supernova

Wonderful trade with @vinotinto!  Thanks for helping me to expand my collection!!


----------



## vinotinto

supernova said:


> Wonderful trade with @vinotinto!  Thanks for helping me to expand my collection!!


Thank you @supernova for the great trade and the great card packaging.

Also a shout out to @DreamIsaWish for a great trade too.

I'm all out of extra party cards, so farewell, until next year!


----------



## PrincessPaisley

I'm looking for the 2015, 2016 and 2017 party cards (Minnie, Olaf, Clawhauser, Goofy, Country Bears, and the Carousel of Progress). 

I have the 2013 Halloween Party card Chip and Dale, 2015 Halloween Party card Ghosts and the 2014 Christmas Party Elsa.


----------



## KevininGeorgia

PrincessPaisley said:


> I'm looking for the 2015, 2016 and 2017 party cards (Minnie, Olaf, Clawhauser, Goofy, Country Bears, and the Carousel of Progress).
> 
> I have the 2013 Halloween Party card Chip and Dale, 2015 Halloween Party card Ghosts and the 2014 Christmas Party Elsa.



I can trade an Olaf (08P), a Clawhauser (09P), and a Goofy (10P) for the Chip and Dale party card.  Please message if that sounds good.


----------



## Tigger Hokie

PrincessPaisley said:


> I'm looking for the 2015, 2016 and 2017 party cards (Minnie, Olaf, Clawhauser, Goofy, Country Bears, and the Carousel of Progress).
> 
> I have the 2013 Halloween Party card Chip and Dale, 2015 Halloween Party card Ghosts and the 2014 Christmas Party Elsa.



PM sent


----------



## sirenia88

PrincessPaisley said:


> I'm looking for the 2015, 2016 and 2017 party cards (Minnie, Olaf, Clawhauser, Goofy, Country Bears, and the Carousel of Progress).
> 
> I have the 2013 Halloween Party card Chip and Dale, 2015 Halloween Party card Ghosts and the 2014 Christmas Party Elsa.


Hi, 

I would be interested in your 2013 Halloween Party Ghosts card.  I have a Minnie Halloween Party (07P), Clawhauser Halloween Party (09P) or Goofy Christmas Party (10P) card to trade.  PM if interested. Thanks!


----------



## Tigger Hokie

I am seeking 62 and 67 to finish my set, I will have 61 and 65 available to trade later this week... I am also seeking a P5 Pirate Helmsman, last one I need, I have P6 Elsa and 2 x P9 Clawhauser and P12 Rover available...


----------



## atl_jayhawk

I'm looking for 66, 12P, 04P, 02P, and 01P.  Have 68, 70, 08P (multiples), 09P, and several unopened packs available for trade.


----------



## Paige & Hilton's Mom

Hi All, 

I have the following cards to trade:
05, 10, 11, 12, 17, 19, 21, 26, 28, 29, 30, 33, 35, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 44, 46, 47, 48, 51, 53, 54, 56, 57, 58, 60.  

I also have 08P (Olaf) and 09P (Clawhauser) and will trade these for other party cards 

I need:
01, 02, 04, 08, 13, 15, 16, 24, 25, 31, 32, 43, 59, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70

Thank you!


----------



## AntJulie

Paige & Hilton's Mom said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have the following cards to trade:
> 05, 10, 11, 12, 17, 19, 21, 26, 28, 29, 30, 33, 35, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 44, 46, 47, 48, 51, 53, 54, 56, 57, 58, 60.
> 
> I also have 08P (Olaf) and 09P (Clawhauser) and will trade these for other party cards
> 
> I need:
> 01, 02, 04, 08, 13, 15, 16, 24, 25, 31, 32, 43, 59, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70
> 
> Thank you!



Hi,

I would be interested in a trade (would only need one card for my granddaughter). You need 10 posts to PM (private message) someone. 
Try this thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/using-this-board-to-up-your-post-count-please.3571551/

You can try to PM me after you have ten posts.


----------



## raven0855

Willlyb said:


> Sounds good...consider it pending.


Hello, are we still on for the trade?


----------



## sherlockmiles

Still looking to trade 2017 MNSSHP card for 2017 MVMCP card.


----------



## jsivigny

I'm heading to WDW in a week and was wondering if you can still get Party cards?  Last year, when I went in January, they were handing out "leftovers" of the Party cards.  Anyone have any luck with this in early 2018?


----------



## marciemi

jsivigny said:


> I'm heading to WDW in a week and was wondering if you can still get Party cards?  Last year, when I went in January, they were handing out "leftovers" of the Party cards.  Anyone have any luck with this in early 2018?


I've asked twice in the last 2 weeks and they haven't had any.  We even completed a game last time and I was hoping maybe we'd get one as a reward but no luck (they did give us about 15 packs of cards).  They told us they have a few occasionally so it can't hurt to ask but I think they're done.


----------



## Tigger Hokie

I am seeking  67 to finish my set, I have 65 available to trade..   I am also seeking P5 Pirate Helmsman, I have P6 Elsa and 2 x P9 Clawhauser and P12 Rover available...


----------



## PanamaMike

jsivigny said:


> I'm heading to WDW in a week and was wondering if you can still get Party cards?  Last year, when I went in January, they were handing out "leftovers" of the Party cards.  Anyone have any luck with this in early 2018?



I was there from Dec 28-Jan 13. The last day I saw anybody coming out of the fire hall with a Rover party card was Sat Jan 6th.


----------



## karnog

Need 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 69, 70, 1P, 2P, 3P, 4P, 9P, 11P, 12P

Have 2 and almost every card between 6-61.  Also have 8P and 10P.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Looking to complete a set.

Need 9, 10 and 12P

Looking to trade party for party card; willing to trade multiple numbered cards for 9 and 10.

Have to trade: 24 (x2), 31, 33 (x2), 34, 37, 38 (x2), 41, 43, 44, 45 (x2), 46 (x2), 48 (x2), 51 (x3), 52 (x2), 53, 56, 58, & 60 (x2) & 10P


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Thank you for the trade atl_jayhawk!  Now only need 12P to complete a set.

Need 12P

Have to trade: 24 (x2), 31, 33 (x2), 34, 37, 38 (x2), 41, 43, 44, 45 (x2), 46 (x2), 48 (x2), 51 (x3), 52 (x2), 53, 56, 58, & 60 (x2) & 10P


----------



## Awesome232

I need cards 1,3,7,11,12,and 16 61-70

I have for trade 17, 23x1, 24x2 25x2 26x1 27x1 28x1 29x2 30x2 31x1 32x1 33x2 34x2 35x1 36x1 37x2 38x2 40x1 41x1  42x2 43x1 44x1 45x1 48x2 49x1 50x1 51x2 52x1 53x2 54x1 55x2 56x1 57x1 58x1 59x1 60x3

Im willing to trade multiple for one​


----------



## Araminta18

I have an extra of 66 (Mama Odie) and 67 (Merryweather); looking for 63, 64, 69 and 02P, 04P, 05P, 06P, 11P, 12P


----------



## Awesome232

Araminta18 said:


> I have an extra of 66 (Mama Odie); looking for 63, 64, 68, 69, 70, 02P, 04P, 05P, 06P, 11P, 12 P
> 
> I've also got extra 2, 4, 6(x2), 12, 13(x2), 14, 23, 24(x2), 26, 28, 29, 36, 37, 38, 41(x3), 42, 43, 44, 45(x2), 46, 47(x2), 50, 51, 56, 57, 59 to trade for, if for whatever reason someone wants to trade one lightning card/party card for a bunch of these.
> 
> Also, 2 extra Dr Facilier gameboards and 1 extra Malificent gameboard.


What card on my list can i give for just Number 12


----------



## spudboy62

Looking to trade some star for star cards to complete a basic 1-60 set to play while at MK.  

Need:  1, 3, 4, 5, 9, 11, 13, 22.

For Trade: 2(X2), 12, 16(X2), 17(X2), 18(X2).  I also have extras of most everything 23-60, that I can throw in if you need them.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## JackieBal

Hi all!  I'm in Canada, so I'm not sure if it would be worth the postage to trade with me but I am looking for the following cards: #4, 6, 7, 13, 14, 15 and 52.  I have 2 extra 2017 Halloween party cards I'd be willing to trade for the Christmas party card or any of the rare cards, other than #67.
I have multiples of most other cards to trade, thanks!


----------



## Araminta18

JackieBal said:


> Hi all!  I'm in Canada, so I'm not sure if it would be worth the postage to trade with me but I am looking for the following cards: #4, 6, 7, 13, 14, 15 and 52.  I have 2 extra 2017 Halloween party cards I'd be willing to trade for the Christmas party card or any of the rare cards, other than #67.
> I have multiples of most other cards to trade, thanks!



Hi,
I have an extra #66 I’d trade for one of the 2017 Halloween party cards, if you’re up for it.
Thanks!


----------



## raven69david

JackieBal said:


> Hi all!  I'm in Canada, so I'm not sure if it would be worth the postage to trade with me but I am looking for the following cards: #4, 6, 7, 13, 14, 15 and 52.  I have 2 extra 2017 Halloween party cards I'd be willing to trade for the Christmas party card or any of the rare cards, other than #67.
> I have multiples of most other cards to trade, thanks!



I have all the cards you need and would trade for the Halloween card if you'd be interested.


----------



## Araminta18

Quick and easy trade with atl_jayhawk.  Thank you!


----------



## atl_jayhawk

Seconded.  Great trade with Araminta18.


----------



## Alexsmommom1

I have a 10P that I am looking to trade for a 12P.  PM me if you are interested in trading.


----------



## Araminta18

Hi all!  I have an extra #67 Merryweather; anyone want willing to trade me #69 Mushu, or #02PElves, or #04P Huey/Dewey/Louie, or #05P Pirates, or #06P Elsa for it?

Thanks!


----------



## raven69david

I have a 6P willing to trade for a 4P, 7P or 8P.


----------



## zeroeffect316

Hope everyone is doing well! It's been awhile since I have traded on here...

Looking for: 12P, 5, & 14

Have to trade: 9P, 10P, 11P, 70, 2, 16, 18, 19, 21-25, 29, 30, 33, 34, 36, 40-42, 44-59

Let me know if you want to trade. Thanks!


----------



## Agent Z

Hi everyone! I am looking for 02P, 04P, and 05P. I have 06P and 12P, as well as any of the 1-60 cards to trade! Let me know if anyone would like to trade!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Agent Z said:


> Hi everyone! I am looking for 02P, 04P, 05P, 08P, and 10P. I have 06P, 07P, and 12P, as well as any of the 1-60 cards to trade! Let me know if anyone would like to trade!



I have a 10P that I'd love to trade for your 12P.  I also sent you a PM.


----------



## matheke

raven69david said:


> I have a 6P willing to trade for a 4P, 7P or 8P.



PM sent.


----------



## raven69david

Great trade with KevininGeorgia.


----------



## KevininGeorgia

Thanks - Great trade w raven69david.


----------



## atl_jayhawk

Perfect trade with Agent Z.  Thanks!


----------



## Agent Z

Awesome trades with atl_jayhawk, zeroeffect316, and DreamIsaWish! Thanks everyone!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Agent Z said:


> Awesome trades with atl_jayhawk, zeroeffect316, and DreamIsaWish! Thanks everyone!



I agree!  Thanks for trading, Agent Z.


----------



## Tigger Hokie

Will be in the world from tomorrow through Friday May 4th...

Looking for elusive P5 and 67 to complete my set

Available to trade P6, P9 x 2, P12 and 65 Jasmine


----------



## Tigger Hokie

Hi everyone, seems this thread is not as active as a couple years back...Well I have returned from the world where my 5 year old daughter has signed the book as a Master Sorcerer!!!... we are now working to build sets for her friends when they go... so I have a couple projects on going here..

Main Project, Our collection, still need 67 and 05P, have 65, 06P, 09P, 09P and 12P...willing to make a generous deal to get that 05P....I know someone has one...only P card I do not have....

Kid Set Projects... 4 sets for 4 friends.....Star Cards  Card Number (Quantity Seeking)
Need 1(4), 13 (2) 18, 19, 21 (2) and 22 (3)
Have 3(2), 5(3), 6(5),8(2), 10, 12, 14, 15, 16(2), 20

Additionally I have tons of cards from 23-60....anywhere from 1 to as many as 11....key cards that are often hard to find include Lighting (29), Wall-E (39)

I would prefer to only trade non star cards in conjunction with a star card or lightning/party trade.

Remaining non star cards after the kid sets will be given away to little kids starting out on future trips
Thanks for the help!


----------



## matheke

Tigger Hokie said:


> Hi everyone, seems this thread is not as active as a couple years back...Well I have returned from the world where my 5 year old daughter has signed the book as a Master Sorcerer!!!... we are now working to build sets for her friends when they go... so I have a couple projects on going here..
> 
> Main Project, Our collection, still need 67 and 05P, have 65, 06P, 09P, 09P and 12P...willing to make a generous deal to get that 05P....I know someone has one...only P card I do not have....
> 
> Kid Set Projects... 4 sets for 4 friends.....Star Cards  Card Number (Quantity Seeking)
> Need 1(4), 13 (2) 18, 19, 21 (2) and 22 (3)
> Have 3(2), 5(3), 6(5),8(2), 10, 12, 14, 15, 16(2), 20
> 
> Additionally I have tons of cards from 23-60....anywhere from 1 to as many as 11....key cards that are often hard to find include Lighting (29), Wall-E (39)
> 
> I would prefer to only trade non star cards in conjunction with a star card or lightning/party trade.
> 
> Remaining non star cards after the kid sets will be given away to little kids starting out on future trips
> Thanks for the help!



PM sent.


----------



## hedberg1661

I will take a look at what I have/need and let you know!


----------



## nickid22

Paige & Hilton's Mom said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have the following cards to trade:
> 05, 10, 11, 12, 17, 19, 21, 26, 28, 29, 30, 33, 35, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 44, 46, 47, 48, 51, 53, 54, 56, 57, 58, 60.
> 
> I also have 08P (Olaf) and 09P (Clawhauser) and will trade these for other party cards
> 
> I need:
> 01, 02, 04, 08, 13, 15, 16, 24, 25, 31, 32, 43, 59, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70
> 
> Thank you!


I do have a 24 and 59 that I could trade. I do need 10, 11, 26, 39, 44,51 and 56.  So would be happy to trade for any of those if they are still available. I also have the 11P (Country Bears) that I could trade with either the 08P or 09P. Just send me a PM if still interested.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Hi Everyone,

I have x2 04/P Huey, Dewey & Louie's Snow Fort Barricade to trade.  I need an 05/P Pirate Helmsman's Bombardment and 08/P Olaf's Snowgies (if someone is feeling particularlly generous a 02/P Wayne and Lanny's Ornament Barrage).

We'll be at MNSSH this year so I'll have a few extra for trades.

thx


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Excellent trade with atl_jayhawk!

Thank you


----------



## atl_jayhawk

Fast, easy, and great trade with Chitown Sorcerer.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Anxiously awaiting the announcement of this year's xmas card.  Will be looking to trade a 2018 xmas card for a 2018 Halloween Orange Bird card.


----------



## Noelle

Hi, 
I'm looking for a few party cards to finish my set: 1P, 2P, 4P, & 5P.  
I have 8P, 9P, & 12P to trade.  I also have a few lightning cards to trade 61, 64, 66 & 69.
Thanks


----------



## dtf

raven69david said:


> I wanted to trade some of my duplicate cards for ones that I am missing. I would like to know if any of you have any duplicates of the following cards:
> 
> 
> 
> DD6 is collecting them and has gotten all the rest. Our next trip isn't until December and she's dying to complete the set before she go's back. Thanks in advance.


Which cards does your daughter need to complete the set ?


----------



## harlock69

We haven't had our AP's for almost 3 years, and I was wondering if I'll have to start from scratch in order to get more cards.

Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## Cluelyss

harlock69 said:


> We haven't had our AP's for almost 3 years, and I was wondering if I'll have to start from scratch in order to get more cards.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info!


Not if you still have the band(s) you were using to play.


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Cluelyss said:


> Not if you still have the band(s) you were using to play.



Do they still delete the games after a while?  I know they used to delete them from their server after 12-18 months so even if you had the original card/band you still had to start over.  But I haven't tested that in a while.  Is it still true?  (If so, I may have to find some old cards/bands!)


----------



## Cluelyss

DreamIsaWish said:


> Do they still delete the games after a while?  I know they used to delete them from their server after 12-18 months so even if you had the original card/band you still had to start over.  But I haven't tested that in a while.  Is it still true?  (If so, I may have to find some old cards/bands!)


That I don’t know....we’ve never gone that long without playing!


----------



## harlock69

Cluelyss said:


> Not if you still have the band(s) you were using to play.



*shuffles through all his bands, hoping to remember which one was the game band...*  LOL!!!!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Cluelyss said:


> That I don’t know....we’ve never gone that long without playing!



We try to have an annual trip, but there was that one year we went to Disneyland instead.  I know, the horror!


----------



## Cluelyss

harlock69 said:


> *shuffles through all his bands, hoping to remember which one was the game band...*  LOL!!!!


Been there, done that, have started and restarted several games! I finally got smart and put the MB puck with our most recent game in a magic band keeper that I leave clipped to my backpack at all times!


----------



## harlock69

Good thinking!  Our last trip was just before the 'pucks' were rolled out.


----------



## Tigger Hokie

10th Anniversary Trip to GF with just the better half and no child!!!! Will be in the World Wednesday to Saturday, likely in MK Thursday morning to early afternoon, and Saturday morning until the Magical Express forces us to depart  Planning to leave some presents for beginners at TT.
Not attending party this year but want to keep my complete set...errr.....complete so I am looking for someone with an Orange Bird to trade for either Clawhauser (9P) or Rover (12P) that I will have with me...please message if you can help...
If I can't do it down there could always mail trade later...
Thanks....


----------



## ParkerLK

Hi,
Happy to trade you an Orange Bird 13/p if you still need it actually got a few extra from the group we were in

Thanks


----------



## sherlockmiles

Would like to trade 2017 MNSSHP card for 2018 MVMCP card.


----------



## pitpat

I have an extra Orange Bird card I would love to trade for the COP Rover MVMCP card.

I have 2 Olaf's Snowgies cards to trade for the 2013 Ghosts, 2013 Nephews or 2017 Country Bears.

Also a bunch of regular duplicates if anyone would like to coordinate.

Thanks.


----------



## staceyhzoo

Hi Everyone!
We need 61 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 2P 6P 7P 8P 9P 10P 11P 12P 14P

We have 1P (4), 3P, 13P plus many extra 1-60.

Please let me know if anyone would like to trade.
Thank you!


----------



## JuneChickie

thank you


----------



## Pills

JuneChickie said:


> I didn’t get to this years Halloween party but have 2 Christmas parties planned.
> 
> Anyone want to trade this years Halloween card for this years
> Christmas party card ?
> 
> Thanks



Sure!  Let me know when you have it.  I have an extra 13P.


----------



## JuneChickie

Pills said:


> Sure!  Let me know when you have it.  I have an extra 13P.



I have someone to trade with already ,
But thank you anyway .


----------



## supernova

Pills said:


> Sure!  Let me know when you have it.  I have an extra 13P.


I'll be attending the Christmas Party this year but missed Halloween.  I'm happy to trade with you when I get back mid December?


----------



## Agent Z

Hi everyone! I have both 13P (Orange Bird Halloween card) and 14P (Tiki Birds Christmas card) from this year's party to trade. I am especially looking for 02P, 04P, and 05P, but would be willing to talk about trading for any other party card. Thanks!


----------



## Pills

supernova said:


> I'll be attending the Christmas Party this year but missed Halloween.  I'm happy to trade with you when I get back mid December?


Sure!  Just message me when you have the card.


----------



## matheke

staceyhzoo said:


> Hi Everyone!
> We need 61 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 2P 6P 7P 8P 9P 10P 11P 12P 14P
> 
> We have 1P (4), 3P, 13P plus many extra 1-60.
> 
> Please let me know if anyone would like to trade.
> Thank you!



Sending a PM.


----------



## staceyhzoo

You guys are awesome and have made lots of trades!  Thank you!  My oldest has decided she wants a set of her own.  So I now need:

2,3,4,5,6,10,19,63,64,66,67,68,69 P2, P4, P7, and P8

My traders are 13,14,16,17,18,22,23,24,28,29,31,33,34,39,40,42,43,44,45,46,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60.  I have a few P traders, but have traded most off.  I have (1) P1 that I would really like to trade for P2.  I have (1) 13P I'd like to trade for a 4P or 8P.

Thanks!


----------



## sirenia88

Hi Everyone! We have 07P (Minnie Mouse's Costume Chaos), 09P (Clawhauser's Trickey Treat) and 10P (Goofy's Festive Fiasco) and would like to trade for this year's party cards or anything older than 06P. 

Please let me know if you're interested in a trade (reply or PM).  

Thanks and happy trading!


----------



## staceyhzoo

If anyone has a 10, Maximus please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Hi.  Looking to mail trade for one 12P (carousel) and one 13P (orange bird).  I have extra 14P (tiki) to trade one for one.


----------



## sherlockmiles

I have a Country Bear Jamboree 11P that I'd like to trade for this year's Tiki christmas card.


----------



## princesspeaony

Looking for a little pixie dust for my surly teen...by any chance, anyone have 2,5,61-67 or any party ones (other than 1P & 4P) they'd be willing to trade my way?


----------



## sirenia88

sirenia88 said:


> Hi Everyone! We have 07P (Minnie Mouse's Costume Chaos), 09P (Clawhauser's Trickey Treat) and 10P (Goofy's Festive Fiasco) and would like to trade for this year's party cards or anything older than 06P.
> 
> Please let me know if you're interested in a trade (reply or PM).
> 
> Thanks and happy trading!



Great trade with AgentZ - thanks!


----------



## Agent Z

sirenia88 said:


> Great trade with AgentZ - thanks!



Same- great trade with sirenia88!


----------



## Gbplesh

princesspeaony said:


> Looking for a little pixie dust for my surly teen...by any chance, anyone have 2,5,61-67 or any party ones (other than 1P & 4P) they'd be willing to trade my way?


Can you send me PM. I have some that you may need and looking for trade.


----------



## bigempty

sirenia88 said:


> Hi Everyone! We have 07P (Minnie Mouse's Costume Chaos), 09P (Clawhauser's Trickey Treat) and 10P (Goofy's Festive Fiasco) and would like to trade for this year's party cards or anything older than 06P.
> 
> Please let me know if you're interested in a trade (reply or PM).
> 
> Thanks and happy trading!



Hi there, wondering if you still have 09P Clawhauser's card? I have an extra 14P Tiki to trade.


----------



## Pills

Looking for 14P.  Have either 7P, 11P or 13P to trade.


----------



## Gbplesh

I have 14p to trade. Need 7p.


----------



## Gbplesh

Pills said:


> Looking for 14P.  Have either 7P, 11P or 13P to trade.


I have 14p to trade. Need 7p.  Send me PM...


----------



## Pills

Can't yet - I think you need 10 posts.  Send one to me when you have them.


----------



## Gbplesh

Ok I’ll work on that now


----------



## Gbplesh

Pills said:


> Can't yet - I think you need 10 posts.  Send one to me when you have them.


Ok I’m at 10 hopefully can send the message here shortly.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Is anyone interested in trading P11 (halloween country bears, what I have) for P14 (christmas tiki, what I need)??


----------



## docsoliday1

Just found this thread.
Have extra 63, 66 and 68.

Need 64, 65, 67 and 70


----------



## Gbplesh

docsoliday1 said:


> Just found this thread.
> Have extra 63, 66 and 68.
> 
> Need 64, 65, 67 and 70




I am in need of 66 however don’t have any of three you need. Would you be interested in party cards?  I have p9,p11,p13,p14 I could trade.


----------



## docsoliday1

Would like to say I had a good trade with @Gbplesh 

Still have a couple extra Orange Bird (p13) if anyone is interested in a trade.
Also have 63, 66 and 68.


----------



## zeroeffect316

Hey Everyone! Been awhile since I have been on this board. I am looking for 14P.

I have 9P, 10P, 11P, & 13P available for trade. If you are interested, just let me know...

Thanks!


----------



## docsoliday1

zeroeffect316 said:


> Hey Everyone! Been awhile since I have been on this board. I am looking for 14P.
> 
> I have 9P, 10P, 11P, & 13P available for trade. If you are interested, just let me know...
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry...you have more party cards than I do.


----------



## Gbplesh

zeroeffect316 said:


> Hey Everyone! Been awhile since I have been on this board. I am looking for 14P.
> 
> I have 9P, 10P, 11P, & 13P available for trade. If you are interested, just let me know...
> 
> Thanks!



I have extra 14P would love to trade for a 10P. PM me!


----------



## zeroeffect316

Gbplesh said:


> I have extra 14P would love to trade for a 10P. PM me!



As always, this community is the best and super fast on responses. Have a trade in process with Gdplesh. Thanks to everyone that reached out, and hopefully we can trade more down the road.


----------



## karnog

Need:
62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 69, 70
1P, 2P, 3P, 4P, 13P and higher.

Have:
Dupes of most everything 61 and below.
8P (3), 10P (3)


----------



## NickWilde

Alexsmommom1 said:


> Hi.  Looking to mail trade for one 12P (carousel) and one 13P (orange bird).  I have extra 14P (tiki) to trade one for one.


Are you still looking for 13P Orange Bird Card? Will trade for 14P tiki


----------



## karnog

NickWilde said:


> Are you still looking for 13P Orange Bird Card? Will trade for 14P tiki



Hi.  Sorry, I don't have 14P.  I only have 8P and 10P.


----------



## docsoliday1

karnog said:


> Need:
> 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 69, 70
> 1P, 2P, 3P, 4P, 13P and higher.
> 
> Have:
> Dupes of most everything 61 and below.
> 8P (3), 10P (3)


I have 13P and I'll have to check on my above 60 cards.  PM me


----------



## Gbplesh

Need:
69, 1P-5P.

Have:
10P, 11P, 13P, 14P duplicates for trade


----------



## David Rice

Hey Everyone....brand new here, and just back from a trip to WDW, where I was able to pick up some more of the SotMK cards and narrow my collection. I so still need a few to finish, so hopefully we can get some trades going. Here are my have and want lists for the game:

*Sorcerers Of The Magic Kingdom*
Have For Trade: 11, 12, 13, 14, 25, 28, 33, 34x2, 35, 36x2, 37x2, 38x2, 39, 40, 41x2, 42, 43, 45, 47, 48, 51, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60x2

Have For Trade: 11P

Need: 1P, 2P, 3P, 4P, 5P, 10P, 12P, (and any 15P and beyond)


Please let me know if you would like to make a trade...hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Gbplesh

David Rice said:


> Hey Everyone....brand new here, and just back from a trip to WDW, where I was able to pick up some more of the SotMK cards and narrow my collection. I so still need a few to finish, so hopefully we can get some trades going. Here are my have and want lists for the game:
> 
> *Sorcerers Of The Magic Kingdom*
> Have For Trade: 11, 12, 13, 14, 25, 28, 33, 34x2, 35, 36x2, 37x2, 38x2, 39, 40, 41x2, 42, 43, 45, 47, 48, 51, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60x2
> 
> Need: 6, 8, 9, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 49, 52
> 
> I also have a few of the special cards for trade as well. Will only trade these for others of the special cards please:
> 
> Have For Trade: 08P x2, 11P
> 
> Need: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 10, 12 (and any after 12)
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you would like to make a trade...hope to hear from you soon!



I have extra P13,P14 I can trade for your two P8s.  PM me and we can discuss.  I cannot PM you believe you have to have 10 posts before you can do PM.


----------



## AntJulie

David Rice said:


> Please let me know if you would like to make a trade...hope to hear from you soon!



Hi,

I would be interested in a trade or I can just send you the 3 cards I have (I only have 3 of the regular cards you need). You need 10 posts to PM (private message) someone. 

Try this thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/using-this-board-to-up-your-post-count-please.3571551/

You can try to PM me after you have ten posts.


----------



## docsoliday1

David Rice said:


> Hey Everyone....brand new here, and just back from a trip to WDW, where I was able to pick up some more of the SotMK cards and narrow my collection. I so still need a few to finish, so hopefully we can get some trades going. Here are my have and want lists for the game:
> 
> *Sorcerers Of The Magic Kingdom*
> Have For Trade: 11, 12, 13, 14, 25, 28, 33, 34x2, 35, 36x2, 37x2, 38x2, 39, 40, 41x2, 42, 43, 45, 47, 48, 51, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60x2
> 
> Need: 6, 8, 9, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 49, 52
> 
> I also have a few of the special cards for trade as well. Will only trade these for others of the special cards please:
> 
> Have For Trade: 08P x2, 11P
> 
> Need: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 10, 12 (and any after 12)
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you would like to make a trade...hope to hear from you soon!


I have13P and would be to trade it for 08P or 11P.  Prefer 08
I'd be happy to *GIVE* you any of the 60 or below cards I have.


----------



## zeroeffect316

Great Trade with Gbplesh! Thanks!


----------



## Gbplesh

Great trade with zeroeffect316!  Thank you!


----------



## docsoliday1

Great trade with David Rice.  Thanks.


----------



## spudboy62

Just looking to finish off a basic set.  Need star cards 2 & 3.  I have extra star cards 12, 16, 17, and 18.  I will gladly trade 2 star cards for each of the cards I need.

Thanks!


----------



## atl_jayhawk

spudboy62 said:


> Just looking to finish off a basic set.  Need star cards 2 & 3.  I have extra star cards 12, 16, 17, and 18.  I will gladly trade 2 star cards for each of the cards I need.
> 
> Thanks!


I would be happy to send along both cards that you need. No return is necessary.  PM your address and I'll get them in the mail in the next couple of days.


----------



## buckeyeguy1

EDITED: 9/12/19 Updated needs and dupes due to a trade.

Hi all! My son and I have been playing off and on for the past couple of years. Some trips we kind of forget about it, some trips we are all in for it. We're trying to put one set together to share.

*Need*
5, 6, 8, 13, 21, 37, 38, 39, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70

Party: 1P-9P, 11P, 12P, 14P

*Duplicates*
10x2, 11, 16x2, 17, 18, 19, 20, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27x3, 28, 29*x2, 30, 32, 33, 41, 42, 43x2, 46x2, 47x3, 48x3, 49x2, 50x7, 51x3, 52x3, 53x3, 54x3, 55x2, 57x2, 59, 60x2

Party Duplicates: 10P, 13Px2, 15Px2

For now, I would like to trade party for party cards. I will not need 15P as I have plans on attending the party in a few weeks.

I'm a baseball card collector so I try to keep them all in the best shape possible. I will often take a 50 card hard plastic case to store them while we're there to keep them in the best condition possible.

*At this time I have one 29 (Lightning McQueen) but it does have a slightly odd corner. I would trade it along with another card for one of yours due to the condition.


----------



## Shawn

Hi Buckeyeguy1,

We pulled out our album of cards to see if we could trade with you, and we have some it seems.   Here is what we have that you are looking for:

14, 17, 18, 31, 37, 38, 39, 58.

Here is what you have that we need:

25, 29, 13P

I will message you to see if you want to exchange cards.


----------



## buckeyeguy1

Shawn said:


> I will message you to see if you want to exchange cards.



Replied


----------



## docsoliday1

buckeyeguy1 said:


> EDITED: 8/21/19 Updated needs and dupes due to a trade.
> 
> Hi all! My son and I have been playing off and on for the past couple of years. Some trips we kind of forget about it, some trips we are all in for it. We're trying to put one set together to share.
> 
> *Need*
> 5, 6, 8, 13, 14, 17, 18, 19, 21, 31, 37, 38, 39, 56, 58, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70
> 
> Party: 1P-9P, 11P, 12P, 14P
> 
> *Duplicates*
> 10x2, 11, 16x2, 23, 24, 25, 27x2, 29*, 30, 32, 33, 41, 42, 43x2, 46x2, 47x3, 48, 49x2, 50x5, 51, 52, 53x2, 54x3, 55x2, 57, 60x2
> 
> Party Duplicates: 10Px2, 13Px2
> 
> For now, I would like to trade party for party cards. I will not need 15P as I have plans on attending the party in a few weeks.
> 
> I'm a baseball card collector so I try to keep them all in the best shape possible. I will often take a 50 card hard plastic case to store them while we're there to keep them in the best condition possible.
> 
> *At this time I have one 29 (Lightning McQueen) but it does have a slightly odd corner. I would trade it along with another card for one of yours due to the condition.


I would be interested in 10P card and could send you all the normal cards you're missing, but I don't know I have any of the party cards you're looking for.


----------



## Shawn

Hi, I sent this to buckeyeguy1. Thanks for the trade buckeyeguye!  That filled two of my missing cards.  But thought I'd put out my needs and extras here as well, in case folks can find a trade in here:

Here are the base cards we need:

3, 6, 19, 21, 22, 28, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70

Here are the extra base cards I have to trade:

1, 4, 10, 11, 12, 15, 16, 18, 23, 26, 27, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39,
40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 53. 54. 55. 56, 57, 58, 59, 60

For the party cards: I have only the 10/P and have extras of those to trade for any other party cards. 

Shawn


----------



## docsoliday1

Shawn said:


> Hi, I sent this to buckeyeguy1. Thanks for the trade buckeyeguye!  That filled two of my missing cards.  But thought I'd put out my needs and extras here as well, in case folks can find a trade in here:
> 
> Here are the base cards we need:
> 
> 3, 6, 19, 21, 22, 28, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70
> 
> Here are the extra base cards I have to trade:
> 
> 1, 4, 10, 11, 12, 15, 16, 18, 23, 26, 27, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39,
> 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 53. 54. 55. 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
> 
> For the party cards: I have only the 10/P and have extras of those to trade for any other party cards.
> 
> Shawn


I could use a 10P. Have 13P or 14P.


----------



## buckeyeguy1

Completed a great trade with Shawn! 

Thanks!


----------



## Shawn

Yup, great trade with Buckeyeguy1.   I have a trade out for two more cards now.    This is my only hope of completing my collection, so I hope other disney fans see something of mine they could trade for..

-Shawn


----------



## docsoliday1

Completed good trade with @Shawn


----------



## Smittolis

I just pulled out our set and found that a big portion of our collection is AWOL! lol... So I am looking to rebuild it in the meantime while we try to find them.

Here is what I have to trade:



I also have 3 copies of P13 MNSSH party card to trade too. 

Looking for 03, 15, 17 regular cards and would be interested in picking up some party cards and lightning bolt cards (for fair trades) to complete my set given my recent misplacement, 

Let me know what you have, I have pictures of all the cards.


----------



## docsoliday1

Smittolis said:


> I just pulled out our set and found that a big portion of our collection is AWOL! lol... So I am looking to rebuild it in the meantime while we try to find them.
> 
> Here is what I have to trade:
> 
> View attachment 431511
> 
> I also have 3 copies of P13 MNSSH party card to trade too.
> 
> Looking for 03, 15, 17 regular cards and would be interested in picking up some party cards and lightning bolt cards (for fair trades) to complete my set given my recent misplacement,
> 
> Let me know what you have, I have pictures of all the cards.


Holy cow..when I first read this, I thought you NEEDED 6 or 7 copies of things.
So, if I'm reading this right, you need 11, 12, 15, 16, 17, 19, 21 and 34.

 Aside from earlier party cards, the only one I'm missing is Hercules (#64).


----------



## Smittolis

haha no sorry, that is my duplicate list. The numbers that have no cards there are just an indication that I don't have any duplicates. I have a full set minus 3,15,17 in addition to what I listed above. The list simply represents all the cards I am willing to trade.

I think I may have found 3,15,17 through one of the sotmk facebook groups so looking for lightning bolts and party cards for combo swaps if there are any takers.

Thanks for the question though, sorry it wasn't more clear.


----------



## Shawn

docsoliday1 said:


> Completed good trade with @Shawn


 
Hi.  Yes, the trade with Docsoliday was great.  Just added two more cards to my collection!


----------



## Shawn

Smittolis said:


> haha no sorry, that is my duplicate list. The numbers that have no cards there are just an indication that I don't have any duplicates. I have a full set minus 3,15,17 in addition to what I listed above. The list simply represents all the cards I am willing to trade.
> 
> I think I may have found 3,15,17 through one of the sotmk facebook groups so looking for lightning bolts and party cards for combo swaps if there are any takers.
> 
> Thanks for the question though, sorry it wasn't more clear.



I have a 15 card (Rapunzel's Hair Whip) to trade, if that falls through. You do have several standard cards I could use.  Other than the 15, I only have 10P cards to trade.  If you are interested, drop me a message.


----------



## buckeyeguy1

Shawn, sent you a PM for another trade. We got a couple duplicates this trip that you needed.


----------



## KevininGeorgia

Hi all,

I am looking for an 05P (The Pirate Helmsman's Bombardment) - last card to complete a set. 

I have 03P (Haunted Mansion's Happy Hunting Grounds), 04P (Huey, Dewey, and Louie's Snowfort Barricade), 06P (Elsa's Icy Shield), and 07P, 09P, 10P, 11P, and 66.

I am willing to do a 2 for 1: one early party card (03P, 04P, or 06P) plus one later card (07P, 09P, 10P, 11P, 66) for the 05P. 

PM if interested.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## docsoliday1

buckeyeguy1 said:


> Shawn, sent you a PM for another trade. We got a couple duplicates this trip that you needed.


Mostly for @buckeyeguy1, but for everyone...

I live in Orlando now, so if you'd like to meet up while you're here, give me a shout.

Thanks,


----------



## buckeyeguy1

docsoliday1 said:


> Mostly for @buckeyeguy1, but for everyone...
> 
> I live in Orlando now, so if you'd like to meet up while you're here, give me a shout.
> 
> Thanks,



Sounds like fun. I'll try and hit you up this winter if I make it down for a golf trip (usually February). We'll be down in November, but the schedules already full.


----------



## sherlockmiles

I have 2019 MNSSHP cards and would REALLY love to trade for a 2019 MVMCP card.


----------



## docsoliday1

sherlockmiles said:


> I have 2019 MNSSHP cards and would REALLY love to trade for a 2019 MVMCP card.


Ummm...sorry, but MVMCP card isn't out yet to be able to trade.


----------



## sherlockmiles

docsoliday1 said:


> Ummm...sorry, but MVMCP card isn't out yet to be able to trade.


I know that.


----------



## Salohcin83

I have several of the 2018 MNSSHP (Orange Bird) cards I would trade for any other party cards or lightning bolts.  I know there were a few posts looking for them but it was quite some time ago.


----------



## Salohcin83

@Shawn not sure if you still need cards and if so which ones, but I have some I can trade if so


----------



## docsoliday1

Didn't think about this before since I was focused mostly on party cards...

Does anyone have a #64 (Hercules) they would like to trade for a different lightning card?
I have extras of 61, 63, 66, 68 and 69


----------



## Shawn

Salohcin83 said:


> I have several of the 2018 MNSSHP (Orange Bird) cards I would trade for any other party cards or lightning bolts.  I know there were a few posts looking for them but it was quite some time ago.


Hi, will send you a message.


----------



## Shawn

Salohcin83 said:


> @Shawn not sure if you still need cards and if so which ones, but I have some I can trade if so



Hi Salohcin, I tried sending you  message, but it's not working at this time.  In any case, I have 10/P (Goofy's Festive Fiasco) I can trade for the Orange Bird or any other party card if you are interested.


----------



## Shawn

docsoliday1 said:


> Didn't think about this before since I was focused mostly on party cards...
> 
> Does anyone have a #64 (Hercules) they would like to trade for a different lightning card?
> I have extras of 61, 63, 66, 68 and 69


 
Sorry Doc.  I am empty.  Wishing you luck.


----------



## Salohcin83

Shawn said:


> Hi Salohcin, I tried sending you  message, but it's not working at this time.  In any case, I have 10/P (Goofy's Festive Fiasco) I can trade for the Orange Bird or any other party card if you are interested.


That would be perfect!  It’s probably because I don’t have 10 replies yet. Will try to fix that quickly


----------



## Salohcin83

docsoliday1 said:


> Does anyone have a #64 (Hercules) they would like to trade for a different lightning card?
> I have extras of 61, 63, 66, 68 and 69


I will need to check my binder at work Monday but I might, will let you know


----------



## Salohcin83

Shawn said:


> Hi, will send you a message.


edit: removed email


----------



## Shawn

Salohcin83 said:


> It’s still not letting me message either.


message received


----------



## Salohcin83

Just had a great trade with Shawn. Thanks!


----------



## Shawn

Picked up the 15/P card in a trade with Salohcin83.  Thanks you.


----------



## Salohcin83

docsoliday1 said:


> Does anyone have a #64 (Hercules) they would like to trade for a different lightning card?
> I have extras of 61, 63, 66, 68 and 69



I have an extra 64 I could trade for 61 or 68


----------



## Shawn

I could use any of these party cards: 9P, 11P, or 12P.
I have to trade: 10P, 13P, or 15P
Anyone?


----------



## docsoliday1

Completed a good trade with @Salohcin83


----------



## Salohcin83

docsoliday1 said:


> Completed a good trade with @Salohcin83


Mine was waiting when I got home as well, Thanks!


----------



## Pills

I am looking to trade for 16P.  I have 15P to trade.


----------



## JuneChickie

I'd like to trade this years Halloween card for this years Christmas card. 

thanks ,,

(Edited to add )   I did get to trade with someone .......


----------



## Tigger Hokie

Hi everyone, counting down the days until return to the World for Galaxy's Edge and of course MVMCP on Thursday the 5th... Whole family is attending so will have some party card stock to trade. I am all caught up except for this years Halloween card so will be looking for either someone to meet up with amidst the chaos Friday the 6th or Saturday the 7th or just a good old fashioned mail trade once I return... Happy Holidays to everyone

PS My daughter is going to be trying for her third victory on Medium, she is 6....


----------



## Salohcin83

Any chance anyone in this thread has a P5 or 6 to trade?  Final 2 for my set, I have P7-16s I can trade.  Will do multiples for 1 P5.


----------



## Salohcin83

Tigger Hokie said:


> I am all caught up except for this years Halloween card... or just a good old fashioned mail trade once I return.


Let me know if you still need to trade for a P15 when you return.  I'll save one just in case.


----------



## docsoliday1

Tigger Hokie said:


> Hi everyone, counting down the days until return to the World for Galaxy's Edge and of course MVMCP on Thursday the 5th... Whole family is attending so will have some party card stock to trade. I am all caught up except for this years Halloween card so will be looking for either someone to meet up with amidst the chaos Friday the 6th or Saturday the 7th or just a good old fashioned mail trade once I return... Happy Holidays to everyone
> 
> PS My daughter is going to be trying for her third victory on Medium, she is 6....


It's possible I might be able to meet up with you on the 6th or 7th.  I have 15P, so would be an easy trade.


----------



## Salohcin83

Tigger Hokie said:


> Hi everyone, counting down the days until return to the World for Galaxy's Edge and of course MVMCP on Thursday the 5th... Whole family is attending so will have some party card stock to trade. I am all caught up except for this years Halloween card so will be looking for either someone to meet up with amidst the chaos Friday the 6th or Saturday the 7th or just a good old fashioned mail trade once I return... Happy Holidays to everyone
> 
> PS My daughter is going to be trying for her third victory on Medium, she is 6....


wondering if you got your trade in.  I still have a P15 left if not.  Feel free to PM!


----------



## Tigger Hokie

Salohcin83 said:


> wondering if you got your trade in.  I still have a P15 left if not.  Feel free to PM!


Salohcin I am still in need of a 15P, I did not even see the messages until now thought I was subscribed to the thread. I have 16P available for a mail trade. Please PM me if you are interested


----------



## Salohcin83

Tigger Hokie said:


> Salohcin I am still in need of a 15P, I did not even see the messages until now thought I was subscribed to the thread. I have 16P available for a mail trade. Please PM me if you are interested


Will PM you, that trade works for me


----------



## Pills

Still looking for 16P.  Have 7P, 11P, 13P and 15P to trade.


----------



## docsoliday1

Pills said:


> Still looking for 16P.  Have 7P, 11P, 13P and 15P to trade.


I'd be willing to trade 7P for 16P I have.  PM me.


----------



## mattyk20

Looking for a 4P and 5P to finish my set. I have to trade 3P, 6P, 10P, 15P, 13P (3), 61, 62, 69 and chip and dale magnets!


----------



## docsoliday1

Completed a good trade with @Pills


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Hello, I have a 12P Rover to trade for this years Pluto xmas card P16.  Mail trade only.  Please message me if you are interested.


----------



## MomRN

Going through stuff today and realized I have an extra 2P Wayne and Lanny and two extra 7Ps Minnie Mouse.  Looking into my collection I am missing 5P and 10P thru what looks like 17P.  Several years we didn't go, but got back last year.  I have all the regular cards. 

I also have 2 unopened packs, if those hold any value in a trade.

Update: I have two 7ps to trade for one 5p.  Thanks!


----------



## Melissa55

Sorry if this is a dumb question while I look for our cards, but I don’t remember there being letters for our cards, only numbers (so like 1 not 1P) Mostly played 2014-2016 if that makes a difference. Is there a whole new series now?


----------



## MomRN




----------



## Melissa55

MomRN said:


> View attachment 465559


Ah, interesting! Well, hopefully when my husband gets home he can show me where he put our binder, I know we have extras!


----------



## docsoliday1

Melissa55 said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question while I look for our cards, but I don’t remember there being letters for our cards, only numbers (so like 1 not 1P) Mostly played 2014-2016 if that makes a difference. Is there a whole new series now?


The P is for the party cards (MNSSHP or MVMCP).

If you don't have P, then they're probably just the regular (not party) cards.


----------



## Melissa55

docsoliday1 said:


> The P is for the party cards (MNSSHP or MVMCP).
> 
> If you don't have P, then they're probably just the regular (not party) cards.


Ah interesting! Thank you! I know we have a few party cards but I still have not been able to locate our SotMK binder. Our last trip was in 2017. We moved in 2018, and we still have some boxes and we're guessing it's in one of those boxes because we're having so much trouble finding it.


----------



## spudboy62

Looking for a trade for a P16 party card.  I will trade any one of the following for it P9, P10, P11, P12, or P14.  PM me if you want to trade.


----------



## spudboy62

Great trade with Docsoliday1


----------



## docsoliday1

spudboy62 said:


> Great trade with Docsoliday1


Ditto.
Great trade with spudboy62.


----------



## matheke

Looking for four 16P cards. I have 7P (3), 9P (2), 10P (2),  11P,  13P (2), 15P.

Thanks.


----------



## Cluelyss

MomRN said:


> Going through stuff today and realized I have an extra 2P Wayne and Lanny and two extra 7Ps Minnie Mouse.  Looking into my collection I am missing 5P and 10P thru what looks like 17P.  Several years we didn't go, but got back last year.  I have all the regular cards.
> 
> I also have 2 unopened packs, if those hold any value in a trade.
> 
> Update: I have two 7ps to trade for one 5p.  Thanks!


Sending PM if you’re still looking for the later party cards.


----------



## matheke

Is there anybody out there???


----------



## Dansr731

matheke said:


> Is there anybody out there???


I'm here.  What are you looking for?


----------



## docsoliday1

matheke said:


> Is there anybody out there???


Yep


----------



## sherlockmiles

docsoliday1 said:


> Yep


me too!


----------



## Salohcin83

Here as well.  Appears I had my alerts turned off for this site some how.  Looking for a couple of the Pluto christmas card (P16) if anyone has extras to trade plus some more stuff below (might as well post it all and see!)

If anyone has any of the following available to trade I have duplicates of most others:
P1, P2, P3, P5, P16
61, 62, 63, 67, 69, 70

I am also about half-way to having a beta set so would be interested if anyone has a random beta card or two or duplicates they want to trade.

Finally, I am collecting a damaged card set (torn corners, creases, water damaged).  The idea there is cards that are basically untradeable but still would work at a portal.  Ones I still need for that are P1-6, P15, 61-69.

Traders I have are: P6-P15, 1-60, beta 14


----------



## Dansr731

Salohcin83 said:


> Here as well.  Appears I had my alerts turned off for this site some how.  Looking for a couple of the Pluto christmas card (P16) if anyone has extras to trade plus some more stuff below (might as well post it all and see!)
> 
> If anyone has any of the following available to trade I have duplicates of most others:
> P1, P2, P3, P5, P16
> 61, 62, 63, 67, 69, 70
> 
> I am also about half-way to having a beta set so would be interested if anyone has a random beta card or two or duplicates they want to trade.
> 
> Finally, I am collecting a damaged card set (torn corners, creases, water damaged).  The idea there is cards that are basically untradeable but still would work at a portal.  Ones I still need for that are P1-6, P15, 61-69.
> 
> Traders I have are: P6-P15, 1-60, beta 14


I have a 62, 63, 69, & 70.   I'll take 64, 65, 66, & 68.  I could also use a couple extra #s 1, 3, 12, 17 if you have any to trade.  I have several of all other numbers to trade.  - have to be ready for when the parks reopen!


----------



## Salohcin83

Dansr731 said:


> I have a 62, 63, 69, & 70.   I'll take 64, 65, 66, & 68.  I could also use a couple extra #s 1, 3, 12, 17 if you have any to trade.  I have several of all other numbers to trade.  - have to be ready for when the parks reopen!


sending you a PM


----------



## KevininGeorgia

Hi all - looking for two 16P Pluto's Toppling Popcorn cards.  

I have an 06P (trade for 2) or 07P, 09P, 10P, 11P, or 66 (trade for 1).  I have extras of most of 1-60 and can throw in a few if needed to help you finish a set.

Also, still looking for an 05P - can trade an 03P or an 04P or some combination of the cards above.

Message if interested.


----------



## docsoliday1

Great trade with @Salohcin83


----------



## Salohcin83

docsoliday1 said:


> Great trade with @Salohcin83


Same here with doc!  Thanks


----------



## docsoliday1

Great trade with @KevininGeorgia


----------



## KevininGeorgia

Great trade with docsoliday1 - thanks!


----------



## Dansr731

Great trade with Salohcin83 completed today!


----------



## Salohcin83

Dansr731 said:


> Great trade with Salohcin83 completed today!


Agreed thanks!


----------



## Agent Z

So I've been waiting so long for new cards to come out that I decided to make some of my own. Of course, they won't work at the portals, but they are fun to look at! Here are a few examples of the ones I've made so far.

I'm also looking for the ever-elusive 2P, 4P, and 5P! Definitely willing to negotiate trades for those ones


----------



## docsoliday1

Agent Z said:


> So I've been waiting so long for new cards to come out that I decided to make some of my own. Of course, they won't work at the portals, but they are fun to look at! Here are a few examples of the ones I've made so far.
> 
> I'm also looking for the ever-elusive 2P, 4P, and 5P! Definitely willing to negotiate trades for those ones


Make sure you keep copies of those and the dates...if they show up as party cards in the future, you should get royalties.


----------



## matheke

Looking for four 16P cards. I have 7P (3), 9P (2), 10P (2), 11P, 13P (2), 15P.

I do not need all four from one person. Any trade is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## matheke

Any thoughts on party cards this year with the MNSSHP being Cancelled?


----------



## Salohcin83

matheke said:


> Any thoughts on party cards this year with the MNSSHP being Cancelled?


I've heard from a CM that they are still going to have a special card for Halloween.  Distribution of it would be an interesting logistics issue though.... Maybe just give one to everyone for a 3 month period that comes into the Firehouse?  Who knows.


----------



## Salohcin83

I can't remember if I ever posted this before, but does anyone have Beta cards they would be interested in trading?  I have about 20-25 duplicates and am only missing 3 to complete my set.


----------



## docsoliday1

Salohcin83 said:


> I've heard from a CM that they are still going to have a special card for Halloween.  Distribution of it would be an interesting logistics issue though.... Maybe just give one to everyone for a 3 month period that comes into the Firehouse?  Who knows.


If you hear more, please let me know.  I'm not sure there's any way to prove or them to verify *IF* you were going to attend, so will definitely be interesting to see if/how.


----------



## Salohcin83

docsoliday1 said:


> If you hear more, please let me know.  I'm not sure there's any way to prove or them to verify *IF* you were going to attend, so will definitely be interesting to see if/how.


I'll let the group know if I find anything out!  I don't think it will have anything to do with party attendance for the reason you mentioned.  With that being the case it could be a perk of staying on disney property or being a passholder (the only ones who can get in as of now I think).

IF they give one to everyone, I will get as many as I possibly can (going with a group of 9 in December so Christmas one for me assuming they cancel that party too...) and share the love.


----------



## Smittolis

Having been gone a while I wanted to update my list....

I decided to make a 2nd set to help prevent squabbles with my kids and I have it almost complete, here are the cards that I need (regular cards) to complete my 2nd set:

#1, #2, #11, #12, #19, #21

I have the following list available (*denotes multiple copies of that card)

#4*, #6, #10*, #13, #14, #16, #18, #24*, #25*, #26*, #27*, #28*, #29*, #30*, #31, #32, #33, #37*, #38*, #39*, #40*, #41*, #42, #43*, #44*, #45*, #46*, #47*, #48*, #49*, #50*, #51, #52, #53*, #43*, #55*, #56*, #57*, #58

I have a couple P13's I'd like to trade for other party cards ( I already have P10, P13, P14, P15)

I also have a duplicate #61 lightning bolt Ariel for trade. I need #62, #64, #65, #66 lightning cards. I am happy to provide pictures of any of the cards. All are in excellent / very good condition. 

Let me know what you have or need.


----------



## Salohcin83

Smittolis said:


> here are the cards that I need (regular cards) to complete my 2nd set:
> #1, #2, #11, #12, #19, #21
> 
> I have the following list available (*denotes multiple copies of that card)
> #4*, #6, #10*, #13, #14, #16, #18, #24*, #25*, #26*, #27*, #28*, #29*, #30*, #31, #32, #33, #37*, #38*, #39*, #40*, #41*, #42, #43*, #44*, #45*, #46*, #47*, #48*, #49*, #50*, #51, #52, #53*, #43*, #55*, #56*, #57*, #58
> 
> I also have a duplicate #61 lightning bolt Ariel for trade. I need #62, #64, #65, #66 lightning cards.



I have 11, 12, and 62.
I would trade for 16, 18, and 61

Also any chance you have an of the beta cards (more rounded corners)?  If so I could trade other betas or some party cards for them depending on what you have.

Regardless feel free to PM me to arrange trading the 3 for 3 if you like!


----------



## Smittolis

Thanks, just sent a message.


----------



## Dansr731

Smittolis,  I have a 2, 19 & 21 i can trade you,  I'll take a 4, 6 &  10.  Also, I have a P9 or P11 i can trade you.


----------



## Smittolis

Sounds great to me. I'm just about to send you both some pictures of the cards.... What would you want to trade for the P9 or P11?


----------



## Dansr731

Smittolis said:


> What would you want to trade for the P9 or P11?


The P13 you mentioned.


----------



## Smittolis

Ok I'd swap it for the P11, my kids much prefer that one over P9! lol


----------



## Smittolis

Ok great trade with @Dansr731 got my cards in the mail today, hopefully mine will arrive shortly for you!

Still looking for #1 to complete my 2nd set and for lightning cards #62, #64, #65, #66 if anyone has them! ;o)


----------



## KevininGeorgia

Smittolis said:


> Ok great trade with @Dansr731 got my cards in the mail today, hopefully mine will arrive shortly for you!
> 
> Still looking for #1 to complete my 2nd set and for lightning cards #62, #64, #65, #66 if anyone has them! ;o)



I have an extra #66 and a #1.  I can trade both for any extra lightning card (or party card).


----------



## Dansr731

Completed a great trade with @Smittolis today!


----------



## Salohcin83

Also completed a great trade with @Smittolis!


----------



## Salohcin83

Looking to try to complete my beta set, need 12, 19, 31, 61-70.  Have about 30 traders plus am willing to trade party cards or bolts depending on what you have.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dansr731

@Salohcin83, I don't have any but there was a full set advertised for sale on ebay for $80.


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

Looking for:
3,5,7,9,10,19,21,28,35
All lightning except 62
Party cards, especially P4

Cards I have for trade:
P15
13,14,17,23,25,26,30,31,33,34,36-40,43-47,49,51,52,55-60

Located in Canada


----------



## Dansr731

@Prince John Robin Hood, do you have multiple copies of 13, 14, & 17?  I have all of these - 3,5,7,9,10,19,21,28,35 available for trade but trading usually goes star for star, planet for planet and so on.


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

@Dansr731 I have two copies of 13 and just one of 14 and 17


----------



## Dansr731

OK.  Sending you a PM.


----------



## KevininGeorgia

I am looking for 2 and 17

I have 6,8,12,18,21 -- and 23-60


----------



## Dansr731

@KevininGeorgia  I can trade you a 16 for your 3.


----------



## KevininGeorgia

Dansr731 said:


> @KevininGeorgia  I can trade you a 16 for your 3.



Sounds good!   Message with address sent.


----------



## bower007

Now you guys are going to make me dig out my collection to see what I need and have in dupes.     I'll try to post over the weekend.


----------



## matheke

Looking for 16P cards. I have 7P (3), 9P (2), 10P (2), 11P, 13P (2), 15P.

Any trade is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## KevininGeorgia

Great trade with Dansr731!  

Still looking for 2 and 17

I have 6,8,12,18,21 -- and 23-60 to trade.


----------



## Dansr731

Just completed a great trade with @KevininGeorgia !!


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

Big thanks to @Dansr731 
The cards arrived in the mail today and the kids are overjoyed to have a complete base set!  I hope the cards I mailed to you arrive soon.


----------



## Dansr731

Glad to hear it.  I'll let you know when mine arrive.


----------



## RubyWish

In search of:
16P

Have to trade:
12P, 13P, and 67 (Merryweather)


----------



## Dansr731

I need a 12P

I have 7P, 10P, and 13P to trade.


----------



## Smittolis

Loving the renewed activity on here! Keep it going!

I'll check out my list n the morning and update it.


----------



## bower007

Dansr731 said:


> I need a 12P
> 
> I have 7P, 10P, and 13P to trade.



I have an extra 12P, but it has a slight crease across the middle and bottom left corner.  If you're not interested I understand.  I'd take either 7P or 10P; I already have 13P.  Let me know.


----------



## bower007

Here's what I have extras of:
23, 24, 36, 46, 47, 48, 12P, 13P

Here's what I am missing:
01-02, 06, 08, 10-13, 15-16, 18, 20, 22, 25-27, 29-30, 32, 38, 40-42, 44, 50, 52, 54, 58-70 and all MNSSHP and MVMCP cards except 12P and 13P.


----------



## RubyWish

Thank you @Dansr731 for the trade!


----------



## Dansr731

Completed a great trade today with @RubyWish !!  Thank you!!


----------



## Dansr731

Completed a great trade today with @Prince John Robin Hood as well!!


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

Dansr731 said:


> Completed a great trade today with @Prince John Robin Hood as well!!



Thanks again for helping us complete our set!


----------



## Dansr731

@bower007  I have the # 23, 24, 36, 46, 47, 48 you are looking for.
I can give you # 25, 26, 38, 40, 41, 42.


----------



## bower007

Dansr731 said:


> @bower007  I have the # 23, 24, 36, 46, 47, 48 you are looking for.
> I can give you # 25, 26, 38, 40, 41, 42.



That's great, but I have nothing to provide in return.  Not fair to you.


----------



## Dansr731

Dang. Ok.  Maybe next time,


----------



## Dansr731

OK, who needs what??  I'm trying to complete 2 sets for a niece and nephew before our trip next May.  Here's what I'm missing:

2 of each of the following #s 1, 16, 17, 19
1 of each of the following #s 2, 3, 5, 7, 15, 61, 63, 66, 67, 70, 4P

I have for trade: # 4(3), 6(2), 8(5), 9(1), 10(2), 11(1), 12(1), 13(6), 14(3), 20(6), 22(2), 64(1)
I have a 1P to trade for the 4P 
I have 10P(2), 13P(3), 15P(1) that i would be willing to trade one party card for 2 star cards.


----------



## docsoliday1

Has anyone heard any news about party cards since they've cancelled MNSSHP and MVMCP?


----------



## Dansr731

Has anyone heard any news about party cards since they've cancelled MNSSHP and MVMCP? 

I haven't.


----------



## Agent Z

@Dansr731 I have a friend down there who asked- the cast members said they were told they hadn't been printed.


----------



## Dansr731

Completed a great trade with @AntJulie!!


----------



## Dansr731

After the great trade with @AntJulie I'm still looking to trade. I'm trying to complete 2 sets for a niece and nephew before our trip next May. Here's what I'm missing:

2 of each of the following #s 1, 17, 19
1 of each of the following #s 2, 3, 5, 7, 16, 61, 63, 66, 67, 70, 4P

I have for trade: # 4(3), 8(5), 9(1), 11(1), 12(1), 13(6), 14(3), 20(6), 22(2), 64(1)
I have a 1P to trade for the 4P
I have 10P(2), 13P(3), 15P(1) that i would be willing to trade one party card for 2 star cards. 
I also have multiple moon an planet cards to trade if anyone needs to complete a set.


----------



## zeroeffect316

Looking for 15P & 16P

I have 9P, 11P, & 13P to trade


----------



## sherlockmiles

I'm sad there are no holiday cards coming out.


----------



## Salohcin83

Dansr731 said:


> After the great trade with @AntJulie I'm still looking to trade. I'm trying to complete 2 sets for a niece and nephew before our trip next May. Here's what I'm missing:
> 
> 2 of each of the following #s 1, 17, 19
> 1 of each of the following #s 2, 3, 5, 7, 16, 61, 63, 66, 67, 70, 4P
> 
> I have for trade: # 4(3), 8(5), 9(1), 11(1), 12(1), 13(6), 14(3), 20(6), 22(2), 64(1)
> I have a 1P to trade for the 4P
> I have 10P(2), 13P(3), 15P(1) that i would be willing to trade one party card for 2 star cards.
> I also have multiple moon an planet cards to trade if anyone needs to complete a set.


I think I can help you out, will send you a PM after I sort through what I've got for traders


----------



## docsoliday1

zeroeffect316 said:


> Looking for 15P & 16P
> 
> I have 9P, 11P, & 13P to trade


I might have 15 and 16...will have to check when I get home


----------



## docsoliday1

Dansr731 said:


> After the great trade with @AntJulie I'm still looking to trade. I'm trying to complete 2 sets for a niece and nephew before our trip next May. Here's what I'm missing:
> 
> 2 of each of the following #s 1, 17, 19
> 1 of each of the following #s 2, 3, 5, 7, 16, 61, 63, 66, 67, 70, 4P
> 
> I have for trade: # 4(3), 8(5), 9(1), 11(1), 12(1), 13(6), 14(3), 20(6), 22(2), 64(1)
> I have a 1P to trade for the 4P
> I have 10P(2), 13P(3), 15P(1) that i would be willing to trade one party card for 2 star cards.
> I also have multiple moon an planet cards to trade if anyone needs to complete a set.


I can possibly help you out.  Since I'll have to dig out my cards to see if I have P15 or P16, I'll look for these also.


----------



## zeroeffect316

docsoliday1 said:


> I might have 15 and 16...will have to check when I get home


Circling back. Any luck finding the cards?


----------



## docsoliday1

zeroeffect316 said:


> Circling back. Any luck finding the cards?


So sorry...been really busy lately and it totally slipped my mind.

I have an extra 15P, but not 16P.


----------



## zeroeffect316

docsoliday1 said:


> So sorry...been really busy lately and it totally slipped my mind.
> 
> I have an extra 15P, but not 16P.


Awesome! Just sent you a message


----------



## zeroeffect316

Great Trade With docsoliday1!

Still looking for 16P.

I have 11P and 13P up for trade...


----------



## docsoliday1

zeroeffect316 said:


> Great Trade With docsoliday1!
> 
> Still looking for 16P.
> 
> I have 11P and 13P up for trade...


Agreed.  Great trade with zeroeffect316


----------



## sherlockmiles

Well today's announcement of the game ending is quite the disappointment!!

I think their comment about technology is wrong.
I'm so bummed.


----------



## Salohcin83

sherlockmiles said:


> Well today's announcement of the game ending is quite the disappointment!!
> 
> I think their comment about technology is wrong.
> I'm so bummed.


Agreed 

there’s a petition going around. I signed and donated but don’t know what it’s chances ar
http://chng.it/KPxnDBDNMY
Sign this petition for the game to stay!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Salohcin83 said:


> Agreed
> 
> there’s a petition going around. I signed and donated but don’t know what it’s chances ar
> http://chng.it/KPxnDBDNMY
> Sign this petition for the game to stay!




thanks for the link


----------



## matheke

Salohcin83 said:


> Agreed
> 
> there’s a petition going around. I signed and donated but don’t know what it’s chances ar
> http://chng.it/KPxnDBDNMY
> Sign this petition for the game to stay!



The chances they will change their mind is none. Been through this with VMK and that was much more popular.

It was fun while it lasted. Wish they would have let me know in December. I only had 3 quests left.


----------



## docsoliday1

Wait!  What?

They're stopping SOTMK?  That's pretty dumb on their part...it costs them almost nothing except to print the cards and to pay CMs to hand them out.  Something for folks to do when rides are busy or down so it helps with ride burden.

I guess in a way, I'm not surprised....Disney is all about money and this was one of the FEW things that didn't cost more than the outrageous prices already charged/paid.


----------



## staceyhzoo

Hi all, with the closure I went back through and have updated my need/have list.

Need: 63, 64, 66, 67, 68, 69, 7P, 15P, 16P

Have extras: 13, 14, 16, 17, 18, 23, 24, 28, 29, 30, 31, 33, 34, 39, 40, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
Also have one 1P and one 3P

Thanks!


----------



## docsoliday1

staceyhzoo said:


> Hi all, with the closure I went back through and have updated my need/have list.
> 
> Need: 63, 64, 66, 67, 68, 69, 7P, 15P, 16P
> 
> Have extras: 13, 14, 16, 17, 18, 23, 24, 28, 29, 30, 31, 33, 34, 39, 40, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
> Also have one 1P and one 3P
> 
> Thanks!


I might have some of those.  PM me so I can remember to look when I get home


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

Disappointed that they're shutting it down.  The kids loved collecting the cards.


----------



## raven69david

Hi everyone. I'm the thread starter and just wanted to say how proud I am of this community and the wonderful trades that have been made since I started this thread some time ago. As we all know, SOTMK is being shutdown by the end of the month but this thread will remain open. I want to thank everyone for the awesome trades and how wonderful we've all been with each other throughout the years. Here's to many more fun times with whatever else Disney may offer us in the future.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Since there will be no more party cards, and I have no need for a second set any more, I'll take a look at what I have extra and offer up to anyone who wants/needs them.....


(now to remember to do it when im home )


----------



## Chris Ehlers

This may be a little too late but here is a helpful guide to what cards to use to play the game and when

Also if you're just as mad as we are please take to Twitter and express your feelings.......Disney responds better to public complaints


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Sad to hear of Disney is shutting down SotMK. 

I would like to complete one last set and only need: 5P and 16P

I have multiples of 1 through 60, and one each of 61-70 to trade. 

I am willing to trade multiple cards for the last two I need. 

Thanks!


----------



## matheke

I need 61 thru 70. 

I have 7P(3), 9P(2), 10P(2), 11P, 13P(2), and 15P.


----------



## bigempty

zeroeffect316 said:


> Looking for 15P & 16P
> 
> I have 9P, 11P, & 13P to trade


Hi there, do you still have 9P and 11P for trade? I’d love to trade 15P and 16P for them.


----------



## FidlMom

I would love to complete just 1 set - I need #8, plus 61-70 (of course). But I'd really like to have #8. I have a bunch of duplicates and a few party cards for trade. 

I'm soooo disappointed this is shutting down! This has been such a fun activity over the years.


----------



## sherlockmiles

I need 2 game boards - Jafar and Dr. Facilier.  I'd prefer a full 'package' - 2 game rules cards + game board + tokens.

I have 15P and 11P to trade.  
Also have most non-lightning to trade.
Happy to reimburse postage.

Please PM me.


----------



## RJstanis

I have alot of 15P and 13P to trade for any other party cards. Also have alot of various 1-60 I'm willing to trade with too if anyone is interested. I do not need any 1-70 but willing to help others where I can

Feel free to PM


----------



## FoxC63

Thanks @sherlockmiles


----------



## matheke

FidlMom said:


> I would love to complete just 1 set - I need #8, plus 61-70 (of course). But I'd really like to have #8. I have a bunch of duplicates and a few party cards for trade.
> 
> I'm soooo disappointed this is shutting down! This has been such a fun activity over the years.



Message Sent.


----------



## matheke

bigempty said:


> Hi there, do you still have 9P and 11P for trade? I’d love to trade 15P and 16P for them.



Message sent.


----------



## staceyhzoo

ISO: 63, 68, 69, P5
Have P10 and P13 to trade

Also need 2,3,4,6,19,21,30


----------



## DizneyEvilQueen

Would love to trade for your 3P.  I have 15P or 16P to offer.


----------



## flwrpwr1976

docsoliday1 said:


> I might have some of those.  PM me so I can remember to look when I get home


I have (2)p15! Would you want to trade??


----------



## flwrpwr1976

sherlockmiles said:


> Since there will be no more party cards, and I have no need for a second set any more, I'll take a look at what I have extra and offer up to anyone who wants/needs them.....
> 
> 
> (now to remember to do it when im home )


I’m looking to complete my sons set. If you have any extras let me know. I can trade cards or something more creative!


----------



## sherlockmiles

flwrpwr1976 said:


> I’m looking to complete my sons set. If you have any extras let me know. I can trade cards or something more creative!



What are you missing?


----------



## docsoliday1

flwrpwr1976 said:


> I have (2)p15! Would you want to trade??


I guess it depends on what you're wanting to trade for.  PM me.


----------



## docsoliday1

Good trade with @sherlockmiles


----------



## zaxonork

Hi sorcerers!
It's been a while I've posted. With the game coming to an end (sad news!), I am trying to complete our 2 sets.
We have to trade : Party cards 9/P, 11/P, 2 X 13/P and 14/P.
In search of : Bolt, 62, 66, and 69 - Party cards 16/P
Any sorcerers in Montreal by any chance ??? Open to mail trade as well.


----------



## staceyhzoo

DISO 63, 68, 69.  
I have party cards shown to trade Also open to creative trades.  Have Haunted Mansion vinylmations to trade.


----------



## Snork

Hello everyone. Its been years since I have logged onto the DISboards.

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who turned out at the Magic Kingdom today for the last day of the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom. It was a lot of fun. I really haven't played in years and it was great to run one more time through it.

Also i want to thank everyone who was handing out cards. I witnessed many people giving out complete sets, party cards, and taking an active role in completing peoples sets. Many people were leaving cards at each stop and that was really cool.

And thank you to the cast members that were closing it down tonight, they were having a great time. I got a party card I was missing and that was awesome. I got a little teary eyed when I finally left...


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

We got our final packs when we were down this past week if anyone can help fill in the gaps we would be super grateful!

We need:
1, 4, 5, 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 22, 30, 31, 32, 40, 41, 48, 52, 56, 61-70, P1-P8, P10-P12

For trade:
12, 17, 27, 34, 36, 43, 44, 46, 47, 49, 51, 53, 54, P15, P16

Would prefer to trade party cards for party cards if possible. Thank you!


----------



## zaxonork

MickeyMouseCD524 said:


> We got our final packs when we were down this past week if anyone can help fill in the gaps we would be super grateful!
> 
> We need:
> 1, 4, 5, 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 22, 30, 31, 32, 40, 41, 48, 52, 56, 61-70, P1-P8, P10-P12
> 
> For trade:
> 12, 17, 27, 34, 36, 43, 44, 46, 47, 49, 51, 53, 54, P15, P16
> 
> Would prefer to trade party cards for party cards if possible. Thank you!



Hi fellow Sorcerer, I have P11 and looking for P16. It would need to be a mail trade, I am in Canada. I can also include 04-22-30 As I have extra of those.


----------



## Irishjedi

For my set i need p15 and 69 mushu(might need p16 as im worried hes lost in the post mail). I also love custom cards so show me what you got.

The cards i need for my friend that im missing are 1,2,3,4,5,8,9,11,12,14,15,17,20,21,35. 

Have lego disney characters, smooshed pennies and can also get creative to depending what you need.

Never been on here fellow sorcerer told me about it but ive done a ton of trades on various fb groups


----------



## sherlockmiles

Perfect trade with docsoliday1!!!
Thank you.


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

zaxonork said:


> Hi fellow Sorcerer, I have P11 and looking for P16. It would need to be a mail trade, I am in Canada. I can also include 04-22-30 As I have extra of those. View attachment 552128



That works for me! I'll DM you.


----------



## raven69david

sherlockmiles said:


> Since there will be no more party cards, and I have no need for a second set any more, I'll take a look at what I have extra and offer up to anyone who wants/needs them.....
> 
> 
> (now to remember to do it when im home )



Please LMK what party cards you have leftover. I need to complete a second set for my son. TIA


----------



## sherlockmiles

raven69david said:


> Please LMK what party cards you have leftover. I need to complete a second set for my son. TIA


You should post what you need.  Then people will PM you to do a trade.


----------



## FoxC63

Great trade with @matheke & @RJstanis


----------



## Salohcin83

FoxC63 said:


> Great trade with @matheke & @RJstanis
> 
> My son still needs:  64, 66 & 68
> 
> I have for trade the following Event cards:  P1, P3, P5 & P11
> 
> 3 Lightning Bolts for 1 Event Card.
> All cards are in mint, excellent, unused condition and come in protective acid free sleeves.  I expect the same in turn.
> No newbies.
> Will trade with established & good standing fellow DISer's not newbies, sorry.


I could use P3 and P5 but do not have any bolts at the moment to trade (working on that).  I do have P6-15 (except P12).  If theres any chance you would trade for those please let me know.  I will trade multiples of the later ones to make it more even.


----------



## Salohcin83

staceyhzoo said:


> Hi all, with the closure I went back through and have updated my need/have list.
> 
> Need: 63, 64, 66, 67, 68, 69, 7P, 15P, 16P
> 
> Have extras: 13, 14, 16, 17, 18, 23, 24, 28, 29, 30, 31, 33, 34, 39, 40, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
> Also have one 1P and one 3P
> 
> Thanks!


did you get the party cards you need?  I have P7 and 15 and need P3


----------



## Salohcin83

Looking for P2-5 and 61-70 to complete a set.  Have P6-16 (except no 12) to trade


----------



## bigempty

matheke said:


> I need 61 thru 70.
> 
> I have 7P(3), 9P(2), 10P(2), 11P, 13P(2), and 15P.


Just completed an awesome trade with Matheke!


----------



## Salohcin83

bigempty said:


> Just completed an awesome trade with Matheke!


Any chance you still have more bolts and need any other party cards? Lol


----------



## FoxC63

Salohcin83 said:


> I could use P3 and P5 but do not have any bolts at the moment to trade (working on that).  I do have P6-15 (except P12).  If theres any chance you would trade for those please let me know.  I will trade multiples of the later ones to make it more even.



Thank you for the offer.  Unfortunately I just want to make an even trade for my son's missing lightning cards. My post has been Updated to reflect a trade that is in progress.


----------



## Salohcin83

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you for the offer.  Unfortunately I just want to make an even trade for my son's missing lightning cards. My post has been Updated to reflect a trade that is in progress.


Sending a PM


----------



## FoxC63

Salohcin83 said:


> Sending a PM



Sent you one with a different offer.


----------



## FoxC63

@Salohcin83


----------



## bigempty

Salohcin83 said:


> Any chance you still have more bolts and need any other party cards? Lol


Like most of us still looking for P1-P5 cards. Only bolts I have for trade are 61, 65 and 68


----------



## Salohcin83

Looking for bolts 67-70

Have 62 and 63 plus P13, P14, P15 for trade


----------



## bigempty

Salohcin83 said:


> Looking for bolts 67-70
> 
> Have 62 and 63 plus P13, P14, P15 for trade


I have 69 to trade for your 62.


----------



## Salohcin83

bigempty said:


> I have 69 to trade for your 62.


Please send me a message


----------



## Salohcin83

Another excellent trade with @docsoliday1


----------



## docsoliday1

Salohcin83 said:


> Another excellent trade with @docsoliday1


Ditto with @Salohcin83


----------



## FoxC63

Trade complete!  Thanks @Salohcin83


----------



## zaxonork

Great trade with MickeyMouseCD524


----------



## matheke

bigempty said:


> Just completed an awesome trade with Matheke!


Still waiting on my cards. Haven't gotten them yet. Postal Service has been horrible around here.


----------



## bigempty

matheke said:


> Still waiting on my cards. Haven't gotten them yet. Postal Service has been horrible around here.


That’s way too long. If it doesn’t come soon please let me know.


----------



## matheke

bigempty said:


> That’s way too long. If it doesn’t come soon please let me know.



Got the cards today!!! Thanks for the trade.


----------



## bigempty

matheke said:


> Got the cards today!!! Thanks for the trade.


Yay, thank you for the trade as well!


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Mar 06 Update:

I am looking for the following event cards: P5, P16

I am willing to trade multiple cards for these, and have the following for trade:
Star Cards: 1, 17, 19, 21
Moon Cards: 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 39, 40
Planet Cards: 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60
Lightning Bolt Cards: 61, 62, 63, 64, 65


----------



## bigempty

Salohcin83 said:


> Please send me a message


Just completed a trade with Salohcin83!


----------



## Salohcin83

Just completed great trades with @bigempty and @Dis-n-Pix

thank you both!


----------



## FoxC63

@RJstanis and @Salohcin83  you received your cards, right?


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Just completed a great trade with Salohcin83. 

Thanks!


----------



## Salohcin83

FoxC63 said:


> @RJstanis and @Salohcin83  you received your cards, right?


Just got home and opened, thanks so much!


----------



## RJstanis

FoxC63 said:


> @RJstanis and @Salohcin83  you received your cards, right?



Sorry for the delay, yes I did and looks great!.

Successful trade with @FoxC63 !


----------



## zeroeffect316

Looking for 16P. It’s the last card I need to complete my set.

I have 11P and 13P available for trade...


----------



## Salohcin83

With the game ended a while ago most are probably done, but trying to see if I can complete our second set and help a friend finish there's.  If anyone has any of these cards and needs mine I'd be appreciative 

ISO: P1, P5, P6, 67, 68(2), 69(2), 70

Traders: P7(3), P8, P11, P15 (2), 62(2), 64(2), 65(2), 66(2)

Two of the cards were received in trades and are not mint:
The P8 has a very minor bend visible on back of one corner but not from the front
The P11 has marks/bends on the top back (more than minor)

The rest are straight from booster packs or parties and went into protective sheets immediately.


----------



## Salohcin83

I know no one's been active here in a while, but seeing if there's any chance folks have what I need and are interested in my traders:

Looking for: P5, 68, and 2 69s.
Have to trade: P1, 2, 3, 7, 8, 9, 11, 15, 16, 62, 64, 65, 66, 67

Also have some beta cards to trade, a custom 1-40 set I made when the game was still active (worked at portals using existing animations)
I have all the game boards and key cards I could trade as well.


----------

